# [Heimspiel]  -  Local Touren Thread



## showman (13. April 2004)

Hallo Franken, Oberpfälzer und Fichtelgebirgler.

Damit nicht für jede Tour ein neuer Thread eröffnet werden muß und ich ja was zum nachfahren brauche    mach ich hier mal einen Sammelthread für alle auf, die hier ihre Touren zum Besten geben oder eben Touren nachfahren wollen. 

Also ich fang jetzt mal an.

War gestern mit vier weiteren Gefährten von Hersbruck nach Forcheim unterwegs. Vom Bahnhof Hersbruck immer dem Roten Strich folgend erstmal auf den großen Hansgörgel, Götzenleite, Glatzenstein und Festung Rothenberg bei Schnaittach. Hier war erst mal Mittag angesagt. 

Während die übrigen Gefährten sich mit Käse und Kuchen begnügten zog ich mir ein Schäuferle mit Kloß rein    Ein hungriger Soldat kann nicht kämpfen. Das war schon immer so! Nach ausgiebiger Rast gings weiter über den alten Rotenberg am Segelflugplatz vorbei bis nach Igensdorf. Da es aber doch schon relativ spät war und wir vom dauernden Bergauf strampeln die Nase voll hatten, beschlossen wir nach Erlangen abzukürzen da die Route bisher fahrtechnisch eher anspruchslos über Waldwege führte die stellenweise auch noch von Waldarbeitern verwüstet worden waren    Die wenigen Abfahrten waren zwar stellenweise nicht schlecht aber doch eher langweilig und für die ganze Bergauf fahrerei doch entschieden zu kurz. Wir fuhren dann noch den Blaustrich bis Kleinsendelbach und dann den Pegnitztalradweg nach Erlangen. Alles in allem so um die 1000 Höhenmeter und 55 Km.

Die Gefährten auf der Nebelkuppe







und extra für Beelze das Cannondale in der Eisdiehle






Gruß Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (13. April 2004)

sehr löblich der fred und vor allem das bild  bissel mehr vom crack´n fail hätte schon mit drauf sein können

der fred ist sozusagen die forumsvariante des imaginären HP die unser "murat" auf die beine stellen wollte und sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (10. Juni 2004)

hab ich meinen Panzer mal wieder 50 Km durchs Frankenland getreten. Mit von der Partie meine bessere Hälfte Sylvia und Clover. Los gings am Steinbrüchlein, über den Glasersberg, durchs Bärenloch nach Wendelstein und dann am alten Kanal entlang nach Rötenbach. Kurz nach dem Jägersee muße ich dann einen Reißnagel aus Sylvias Vorderrad entfernen. Nach der schweren Operation und einem kleinen Verfahrer mußte ich dann in Rummelsberg erst mal ein Schäuferle verdrücken. Als wir dann wieder Fahrt aufnehmen wollten war Sylvias Hinterrad platt. So verzögerte sich die Weiterfahrt kurzzeitig. Auch hier fanden wir den richtigen Weg nicht auf Anhieb aber dank elektronischer Hilfsmittel wurde es kein Schrecken ohne Ende so das wir auf einem herrlichen Wurzelpfad zügig voran kamen Richtung Altenthann. Hier bogen wir dann nach Pattenhofen ab um in die Schwarzachschlucht zu kommen die wir dann bis zum Brückkanal durchfuhren. Nun gings im Windschatten einer CC Lady (danke schön, du hast mir das Leben gerettet) am Alten Kanal entlang zurück nach Wendelstein, wieder durchs Bärenloch und über den Glasersberg zum Steinbrüchlein.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Sind leider nur Handyfotos aber besser als nix.


----------



## Coffee (11. Juni 2004)

da haste dir heute die pizza verdient ;-)


grüßle coffee


----------



## blacksurf (11. Juni 2004)

HEY, super Gegend - und ich und mein eisdielenbike waren nicht dabei
Vielleicht wieder am weekend!


----------



## TortureKing (11. Juni 2004)

wenn ihr wieder sowas plant  ..... kontaktiert mich ..... Steinbrüchlein und co sidn von mir 10 Minuten weg und ich bin für sowas immer zu haben ....


----------



## smerles (11. Juni 2004)

War ne sehr schöne Tour und hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht   
Wurde auf dem Wurzelpfad mit meinem 2cm-Federweg-Fully ordentlich durchgerüttelt  Ist aber echt ne sehr schöne Gegend da 
Hatten auch echt Glück mit dem Wetter, kaum zuhause hat es angefangen zu Gewittern.


----------



## showman (12. Juni 2004)

ein paar nette Sachen in die Tour mit eingebaut. Sind jetzt so ca. 50-60 Km und schätzungsweise 350-400 Hm aber gut verteilt. Plane die Tour am Samstag den 19.06. vom Steinbrüchlein aus zu fahren. Passendes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt. Start um 10 Uhr in gemütlichen Kantenklatscher Tempo, kein CCgeheize und Forstweggebolze. Wirtshäuser gibts auch genug, also etwas Kohle einstecken und die Cams net vergessen.






PS: Der/die mit dem leichtesten Bike zahlt für mich die Rechnung


----------



## TortureKing (13. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar nette Sachen in die Tour mit eingebaut. Sind jetzt so ca. 50-60 Km und schätzungsweise 350-400 Hm aber gut verteilt. Plane die Tour am Samstag den 19.06. vom Steinbrüchlein aus zu fahren. Passendes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt. Start um 10 Uhr in gemütlichen Kantenklatscher Tempo, kein CCgeheize und Forstweggebolze. Wirtshäuser gibts auch genug, also etwas Kohle einstecken und die Cams net vergessen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meld ..... werde evtl. noch ne Retro Kumpel mitbringen


----------



## Cube04 (13. Juni 2004)

...hey die Tour sah/ liest sich ja ganz nett....leider komme ich etwas weiter weg (Selb/Marktredwitz/Hof)...ansonsten würde ich mich mal anschliessen...
Schon alleine wegen dem Schäufele mit Kloß    

Ride on!   

cube04


----------



## showman (13. Juni 2004)

@ Cube04,

ja da mußt halt mal ein bischen früher aufstehen dann klappt das schon   . Das Steinbrüchlein ist ganz in der Nähe von der A 73 Ausfahrt Zollhaus. Von daher dürfte es reichen wenn du um 7:30 - 8:00 Uhr losfärst. Bin mit einem Sprinter mal in 1 Std. 47 Min nach Hof gefahren   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (13. Juni 2004)

Hi, showman, es ist nicht jeder ein Morgenfrühaufwachfan
und ein um 22.30 in die Heia Springer 
Es gibt Leute die wollen zumindest am weekend gemütlich ausschlafen  

Mach hald die Tour ein Stündchen später dann kommt unser Beelze auch
mit!

cu
blacksurf


----------



## showman (13. Juni 2004)

> Mach hald die Tour ein Stündchen später dann kommt unser Beelze auch



Ja da plaudern wir halt mal gegen Ende der Woche.

Gruß Showman


----------



## smerles (14. Juni 2004)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall wieder mit von der Partie 
Es gibt noch ein Betonrohr zu besiegen.


----------



## Frazer (14. Juni 2004)

Wie wärs wenns gleich auf den 20ten verschoben wird?!?!? 


Dann könnt ich nämlich auch mit.....


----------



## showman (14. Juni 2004)

> Wie wärs wenns gleich auf den 20ten verschoben wird?!?!?



Naja, ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Samstag ist halt net so viel Gesoxe unterwegs und die Wirtshäuser sind nicht so voll. Wenn die Merheit Sonntag besser findet solls mir auch recht sein. Schreibt mal was ihr besser findet.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (15. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Samstag ist halt net so viel Gesoxe unterwegs und die Wirtshäuser sind nicht so voll. Wenn die Merheit Sonntag besser findet solls mir auch recht sein. Schreibt mal was ihr besser findet.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Samstag .... am Sonntag will meine Süße mit mir .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (15. Juni 2004)

ich brauch noch nen neuen Schlauch (ich neulich nachts aufgewacht weils in meinem Zimmer so komisch zischt....wars die Luft aus dem Reifen - Ventil abgerissen, dabei bin ich doch nicht mal gefahren....obwohl....so heimlich des nachts..?!) aber das sollte schon klappen am Sa oder So


----------



## Frazer (16. Juni 2004)

Tjaaaaaaaa.... hmmm....... aaaaaalso,

ich kann am Sonntag nun doch nicht. Kurzfristig hat mein liebes Schwesterherz doch gemeint, sie müßte ihr Kind gestern zur Welt bringen, somit ist für den Sonntag geplant, unser neues Familienmitglied zu begrüßen.

Und als anständiger und geübter Onkel werd ich mir das natürlich nicht entgehen lassen, is doch klar


----------



## TortureKing (16. Juni 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Tjaaaaaaaa.... hmmm....... aaaaaalso,
> 
> ich kann am Sonntag nun doch nicht. Kurzfristig hat mein liebes Schwesterherz doch gemeint, sie müßte ihr Kind gestern zur Welt bringen, somit ist für den Sonntag geplant, unser neues Familienmitglied zu begrüßen.
> 
> Und als anständiger und geübter Onkel werd ich mir das natürlich nicht entgehen lassen, is doch klar


.... schon wieder Onkel ...... das Kindergeld möcht ich haben, mein türkischer Freund


----------



## Frazer (16. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... schon wieder Onkel ...... das Kindergeld möcht ich haben, mein türkischer Freund



Ey weiss Du, hab isch grosses Familie    

Und vom Kindergeld hab ja ich nix. Als Onkel darfst ja eh nur zahlen und wirst als kostengünstiger Babysitter abgestellt


----------



## smerles (16. Juni 2004)

Ich kann am Samstag nich, muss den ganzen Tag arbeiten  (Support für ne Auktion) -> Könnte am Sonntag oder ihr fahrt halt ohne mich


----------



## showman (16. Juni 2004)

Servus @ all,

also die Tour geht auf jeden Fall Samstag, Sonntag geht bei mir auch nicht. Ist ja bestimmt nicht die letzte heuer. Würde aber doch nicht später als 10:30 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein vorschlagen weil des zieht sich schon a weng und ich bin ja mit dem Panzer unterwegs und es soll ja auch kein Streß werden. Passendes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Gruß Showman

PS: TortureKing, dein Erscheinen ist Pflicht.
PSS: Das Erscheinen der anderen natürlich auch


----------



## TortureKing (16. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Servus @ all,
> 
> also die Tour geht auf jeden Fall Samstag, Sonntag geht bei mir auch nicht. Ist ja bestimmt nicht die letzte heuer. Würde aber doch nicht später als 10:30 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein vorschlagen weil des zieht sich schon a weng und ich bin ja mit dem Panzer unterwegs und es soll ja auch kein Streß werden. Passendes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt.
> 
> ...


Bin dabei .... zusätzlich zu mir bring ich noch nen Retrokumpel mit


----------



## showman (16. Juni 2004)

> Bin dabei .... zusätzlich zu mir bring ich noch nen Retrokumpel mit



Sehr gut,

kannst du ordentliche Bilder machen? Dann vergess die Cam net damit du die Fahrtechnischen und Landschaftlichen Highlights festhalten kannst. Auf dem Speiseplan steht als Vorspeise Apfelküchle mit Vanilleeis und Sahne und 20 Km später Schäuferle mit Böhmische Klöße und zum Schluß § Fränkische mit Kraut   

Mahlzeit 

Showman


----------



## TortureKing (16. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut,
> 
> kannst du ordentliche Bilder machen? Dann vergess die Cam net damit du die Fahrtechnischen und Landschaftlichen Highlights festhalten kannst. Auf dem Speiseplan steht als Vorspeise Apfelküchle mit Vanilleeis und Sahne und 20 Km später Schäuferle mit Böhmische Klöße und zum Schluß § Fränkische mit Kraut
> 
> ...


LOL ... jo, Cam bring ich mit Photo und Film 

Der Speiseplan ist für so schmalhüftige Jungs und Mädels sicher reichlich ... ich bring dann noch ne Vesper mit, sonst falle ich noch vom Hüftgold


----------



## showman (18. Juni 2004)

Also Jungs und Mädels,

nicht vergessen. Morgen 10:30 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein. Hoff mal das Wetter bleibt so. Bei Dauerregen wird die Tour verschoben.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (20. Juni 2004)

ach jaa schee wars gestern
 

Lob an den Tourplaner, haste fein gemacht   
Bis auf das die Eisdiele soweit weg war und ich über alle Hügel bis
zum Schluss aushalten musste  und dass mit meinen Eisdielenbike
 

Blacksurf


----------



## smerles (20. Juni 2004)

Foootooooos


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

einen Moent noch .... ich verpacke die gleich in den Tourenbericht und die Beschreibung die ich lt. Showman machen soll .


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2004)

Ja was dauert denn da solange     

Gruß Showman

PS: @ Blacksurf, dann eß mal was gscheites wie große Leute auch dann fällst auch net vom Fleisch. Wundert mich eh das das Cannondale bei derartigem Eismangel am Kanalrohr net ausnander gebrochen ist


----------



## blacksurf (20. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich eh das das Cannondale bei derartigem Eismangel am Kanalrohr net ausnander gebrochen ist



Tja
ich sag nur ein Bike ist nicht zum Berghochschieben geboren
sondern zum fahren  

blacksurf

PS: Dave Scott 5-facher Ironmangewinner auf Hawai
ist Vegetarier, Zäck auch


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2004)

> ich sag nur ein Bike ist nicht zum Berghochschieben geboren



Warum schiebst du deins dann dauernd Bergab ??  ?? Die Sache mit dem Downhill und den Treppen müssen wir noch ein bisschen üben. Außerdem kenn ich da jemand die wollte das Big Hit den Moritzberg rauftreten und gab nach 500 Metern den Löffel ab   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (20. Juni 2004)

@showman: Du hast ja kein Rad sondern ne Schaukel  


Aber die brauchst du für den 11. September  
Da hat sie endlich ihre Bestimmung!


Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was dauert denn da solange



Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Karte


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

ok, erst mal Bilder 

*... nach 500 Meter kamen wir gleich zum wichtigsten ..... technische Diskussionen um einen kaputten Schlauch*











*auch diese "Herr"schaften waren sehr daran "interessiert"* 






*was aber nicht störte* 






*irgendwann gings dann auch weiter*



















































*Wehwehchen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (20. Juni 2004)

Hey, feine Fotos
War echt eine schöne Tour mit Euch 

 


Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

Tourbeschreibung _"Showmans Project"_:
(im Auftrag von Showman)

Die Tour wurde von Showman im Laufe des Mai / Juni 2004 ausgearbeitet.

52,42 Km, ca. 3:30 Std. Fahrzeit, ca 450 HM

Beachtet bitte immer die Wandermarkierungen.

1 Steinbrüchlein
2 Glasersberg 
3 Bärenloch 
4 Wendelstein (am alten Kanal entlang)
5 Bruckkanal
6 Schwarzachschlucht
7 Ochenbruck
8 Burgthann 
9 Sophienquelle 
10 Prackenfels
11 Autobahn
12 Altenthann 
13 Rummelsberg
14 Feucht 
15 Jägersee 
16 Röthenbach b. St. Wolfgang (am alten Kanal bis Wendelstein)
17 Wendelstein
18 Bärenloch
19 Glasersberg 
20 Steinbrüchlein 























Wer die Karte komplett haben möchte bitte auf folgenden Link:  
Karte komplett


----------



## Altitude (20. Juni 2004)

Mensch Leutz,

kaum hab Ihr mal ein Wochende ohne mich, gibts die schönen Touren...

Wie ich sehe hattet Ihr euren Spaß...


...ich hoffe ich seh am Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr einige von euch an der Veste...


----------



## TortureKing (20. Juni 2004)

....... stimmt, war eine unglaublich schöne Tour ..... nette Leute, viel Spaß, alle Facetten des MTB´s abgedeckt, von Schotter bis supergeilen Wurzeltrails, Steigungen für die Eisdielenbikerin, Treppen und Hüpfereien für Showman, Schweinebraten für mich usw ..... einfach schee


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Juni 2004)

sieht ja gut aus und ich konnte nicht    aber auf der hälfte der bilder wurde ja geschoben und getragen  das sind doch keine tragräder.

btw. ich vermute mal ihr seid vom steinbrüchla bis nach wendelstein die breiten schotterwege gefahren.es gibt auch eine prima alterantivstrecke dahin. ausschließlich feinster singletrail  

zeig ich gern mal


----------



## TortureKing (21. Juni 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ja gut aus und ich konnte nicht    aber auf der hälfte der bilder wurde ja geschoben und getragen  das sind doch keine tragräder.
> 
> btw. ich vermute mal ihr seid vom steinbrüchla bis nach wendelstein die breiten schotterwege gefahren.es gibt auch eine prima alterantivstrecke dahin. ausschließlich feinster singletrail
> 
> zeig ich gern mal


nix da Schotter .... Glasersberg / Bärenloch usw 

aber zeigen kannst Du trotzdem mal ..... frei nach den Motto  "zeigst Du mir Deins, zeig ich Dir "meins" (Showman seins)"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (21. Juni 2004)

jo, auch ich bedanke mich für die schöne Tour und natürlich insbesondere für die Pumpe und tatkräftige Unterstützung beim Reifen reparieren   Der neue Schlauch hat sogar bis nach Hause gehalten und hält immer noch! Ganz im Gegensatz zu dem alten, dem mit 14 Stunden nur eine äußerst kurze Lebensdauer vergönnt war...Das Ventil steht immer noch wie der Turm von Pisa (vorn und hinten) aber vielleicht bremst sich das wieder gerade   

Die Apfelküchle waren übrigens sehr lecker!


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> nix da Schotter .... Glasersberg / Bärenloch usw
> 
> aber zeigen kannst Du trotzdem mal ..... frei nach den Motto  "zeigst Du mir Deins, zeig ich Dir "meins" (Showman seins)"



die bilder sahen einfach danach aus   dann solltet ihr auch am wernloch vorbeigekommen sein.

btw: kö[email protected] die komplettansicht der karte ist nicht vollständig


----------



## TortureKing (21. Juni 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder sahen einfach danach aus   dann solltet ihr auch am wernloch vorbeigekommen sein.
> 
> btw: kö[email protected] die komplettansicht der karte ist nicht vollständig


shit, hats doch einer bemerkt


----------



## subbnkaschber (21. Juni 2004)

muss mich anschließen ... einfach saugeil   die tour   
aber schäuferle hab ich keins gesehn. da müssen wir nochmal fahren


----------



## showman (30. Juni 2004)

Also Franken, Oberpfälzer und Fichtelgebirgler aufgemerkt

am Samstag geht nochmal die Schwarzachschluchttour. Hab die jetzt noch ein bisschen verfeinert. Es wird euch das Wasser in die Augen treiben vor Ergötzung (oder vor Schmerz   ). Würde aber sagen das wir diesmal vom Bruckkanal starten um ein paar Meter zu sparen (will mich ja mit dem Panzer net umbringen). Wer meldet sich freiwillig?

Gruß Showman


----------



## xenius (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,
nenn' mal die "Verfeinerungen", früher war die Gegend mal meine Lieblingsstrecke und ich kenne mich dort ganz gut aus.


Gruß
Xenius


----------



## showman (30. Juni 2004)

> nenn' mal die "Verfeinerungen",



Teufelskirche, hab ich mir heut angeschaut. Sehr schön   

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (30. Juni 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also Franken, Oberpfälzer und Fichtelgebirgler aufgemerkt
> 
> am Samstag geht nochmal die Schwarzachschluchttour. Hab die jetzt noch ein bisschen verfeinert. Es wird euch das Wasser in die Augen treiben vor Ergötzung (oder vor Schmerz   ). Würde aber sagen das wir diesmal vom Bruckkanal starten um ein paar Meter zu sparen (will mich ja mit dem Panzer net umbringen). Wer meldet sich freiwillig?
> 
> Gruß Showman


aber nur wenns richtig früh losgeht.... 8:00 oder 8:30 Uhr .....


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2004)

ach ja gehts nich noch etwas früher so zu nachtschlafender zeit  
dann komm ich im Schlafanzug  

blacksurf....


----------



## subbnkaschber (30. Juni 2004)

ok alle im Schlafanzug   
Ich bin dabei   

subbnkaschber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (1. Juli 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja gehts nich noch etwas früher so zu nachtschlafender zeit
> dann komm ich im Schlafanzug




Da kommt ein normaler Mensch doch grad erst mal heim    

Wenn ihr die Tour vielleicht auf den Nachmittag legt, dann könnt ich wohl sogar auch mit.... 8 bzw. 8:30 find ich dann doch reichlich übertrieben.

Und was bitte ist ein Schlafanzug??


----------



## Altitude (1. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr die Tour vielleicht auf den Nachmittag legt, dann könnt ich wohl sogar auch mit.... 8 bzw. 8:30 find ich dann doch reichlich übertrieben.



Genau!! Samstag Nachmittag und ich wäre evtl sogar dabei...


----------



## smerles (1. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur wenns richtig früh losgeht.... 8:00 oder 8:30 Uhr .....



Du sollst dein Rad doch nich schieben!
Ich hab leider keine Zeit  Hab am Montag Abschlußprojektpräsentation bei so n paar Siemensjanern und muss das noch machen...


----------



## nutallabrot (1. Juli 2004)

ich kann am Sa leider gar nicht - weder früh noch spät


----------



## showman (1. Juli 2004)

Naja,

8:00 Uhr halte ich auch für a bissl übertrieben. Ich würd sagen um 9:00 Uhr am Brückkanal. Erst am Nachmittag losfahren geht aus Familientechnischen Gründen nicht. Und außerdem hab ich keinen Bock wie ein blöder durch die Botanik zu heizen. Das gibts bei mir nicht.







Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (1. Juli 2004)

ok 09:00 uhr. bin da.  
nur wo ist der treffpunkt   
der kanal ist laaaaang  

@frazer
bist du auch nackig im bett


----------



## showman (1. Juli 2004)

@ subbnkaschber,

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz bei dem Wirtshaus Brukkanal in Feucht. Wenn du den alten Kanal entlang fährst kannst du das gar net verfehlen (N49 21.304 E11 12.426).

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (1. Juli 2004)

ich glaub ich fahr mit dem auto hin   
so mal in die karte gucken wo des ist...... glubsch glubsch


----------



## blacksurf (1. Juli 2004)

also dann viel Spass Euch!

das ist mir zu stressig, dh um 7.30 Aufstehen, am weekend brauch ich sowas nicht!
 
Langt mir der Druck schon unter der Woche...


Werde dann gemütlich so um 11 Uhr eine Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (1. Juli 2004)

wielang dauert der Spass denn ca.?
Wenn nicht bis spätnachmittag werd ich mich wohl mal anschliessen.
Die Bilder warn ja schon mal gut. 
Kenn den Treffpunkt zwar net aber lässt sich mit ner Karte schon finden hoff ich.
Wern


----------



## showman (1. Juli 2004)

@ blacksurf



> das ist mir zu stressig, dh um 7.30 Aufstehen, am weekend brauch ich sowas nicht!



Schade, ich hab aber auch keinen Bock mein Woende zu verschlafen und außerdem kann ich meinen Babysitter nicht überlasten   

@ Wern,

ich denke (hoffe) das wir um spätestens 16:00 Uhr wieder am Brukkanal sind. Sind so ca. 40 Km mit mind. 1 mal einkehren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (1. Juli 2004)

Sch§$%&X%§*e .... ich kann nicht ...... familientechnisches machts unmöglich diesmal, es kommt überraschender die Schweizer Erbtante 
 .... und ich wollte doch noch die Tourenbeschreibung fertigmachen ... MIST ...... dann geb ich Subbnkaschber einfach das Diktiergerät mit .....

Grmblfix ......  

P.S. Sorry, das ich so kurzfristig absagen muss


----------



## xenius (1. Juli 2004)

Bruck-Kanal: Ausfahrt Feucht, A73. An der Ampel recht und dann immer geradeaus bis zur Kurve. Geradeaus geht es zum Bruck-Kanal, rechts nach Röthrnbach/St.W. und links nach Gsteinach/Ochenbruck
Alles Preissn hier??

Wäre ja glatt mitgefahren, aber am WE ist Ausnahmezustand CHALLENGE Roth und Junior Challenge und Triathlonmesse.
Und meine Black Beauty hat Hunger nach Asphalt...

Gruß
Xenius


----------



## blacksurf (1. Juli 2004)

@showman ..verschlafen lol
Im Sommer sind die Nächte Lang
da kann man locker bis 21 Uhr Abends radfahren
Naja wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour, ich verstehe, dass du früher daheim sein willst wegen deiner süssen Kleinen

Grüße
Katja


----------



## showman (1. Juli 2004)

Also,

weil unser TK leider nicht kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und die Eisdiehlenbikerinnen die Glotzer net vor 8:00 Uhr aufkriegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 starten wir halt um 10 Uhr.

Einverstanden?

Gruß Showman

PS: 





> Naja wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour, ich verstehe, dass du früher daheim sein willst wegen deiner süssen Kleinen



Genau das ist der Punkt. Außerdem ist mein Babysitter fast 77 Jahre alt und nervlich net mehr so belastbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (1. Juli 2004)

mal überlegen.... rechen und summier... na dann sind wir morgen doch ein richtiges rudel ... => showman + subbkaschber ... des wars dann oder


----------



## showman (1. Juli 2004)

@ subbnkaschber,



> na dann sind wir morgen doch ein richtiges rudel ...


1. Wir fahren übermorgen weil jetzt ist noch Donnerstag   


> showman + subbkaschber


2. Showgirl fährt auch mit   


> Wenn nicht bis spätnachmittag werd ich mich wohl mal anschliessen.


3. evtl. fährt Wern ja auch mit.
4. Bis 10 Uhr wirds sogar blacksurf schaffen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (1. Juli 2004)

LOL freitag.. wasn das für ein tag - hab ich weggelassen   
bin geistig schon im weekend


----------



## No Fear (2. Juli 2004)

Servus & Guten Morgen!

Bin auch dabei; auch wenn mir die Tour zu "eben" ist. Showman wird sämtliche Erhebungen über 10 cm gestrichen bzw. umfahren haben   . Meine natürlich bergauf! Bergab kann ich ja dann wieder schieben.


----------



## showman (2. Juli 2004)

Achtung

die Tour Morgen fällt leider aus weil ich mich heute beim blöd anstellen an der Wade verletzt habe und mit 7 Stichen genäht wurde. 3 wochen außer gefecht     

Sorry

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (2. Juli 2004)

@ showman,

was machste denn für sachen? arbeitsunall oder privatsache?

her mit den fotos    wir wollen blut sehn.

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (2. Juli 2004)

Hi Mama,

privatsache. Erzähl ich dir bei Gelegenheit mal. Habs leider net fotografiert (hätte zu lange gedauert und ich wär leer gewesen   ) Ist aber schon alles geflickt. Halb so wild.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (2. Juli 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mama,
> 
> privatsache. Erzähl ich dir bei Gelegenheit mal. Habs leider net fotografiert (hätte zu lange gedauert und ich wär leer gewesen   ) Ist aber schon alles geflickt. Halb so wild.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Hey .... alles Gute .... und ich sag doch immer, Vorsicht wenn man mit Besteck ißt


----------



## TortureKing (2. Juli 2004)

...... und zu allem Überfluss könnt ich jetzt morgen doch  

P.S. ...... Frauen sind einfach ne andere Rasse ... manchmal .....


----------



## subbnkaschber (2. Juli 2004)

na Hauptsache der Fuß ist noch dran   .
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (2. Juli 2004)

> ...... und zu allem Überfluss könnt ich jetzt morgen doch



Du kannst dir ja mein GPS holen und mit den anderen fahren. Ins Wirtshaus komm ich dann mit dem Auto   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Wern (2. Juli 2004)

Hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt. 
wollte grad absagen. Hab mir beim Wheelie üben den Sattel geknickt.   
Gute Besserungsgruß Wern


----------



## blacksurf (2. Juli 2004)

uffz, jungs was macht ihr alle  
hoffe nur die pechsträhnen gehen vorüber!

an alle gute Besserung!
Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (3. Juli 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst dir ja mein GPS holen und mit den anderen fahren. Ins Wirtshaus komm ich dann mit dem Auto
> 
> Gruß Showman


Nee .... ohne Showman die Showman Tour fahren ..... nix da !

An alle die jetzt nicht mehr wissen was sie machen sollen :
Alternativ ne andere Tour zusammenschustern ? 
Wollen wir den Fürther Stadtwald unsicher machen (Blacksurf ?!?) ? 
Tiergartentrails (Ortskundiger gesucht) ?
Steinbrüchlein und von dort aus nen Teil der Showmantour und noch ein paar andere Sachen ?
Fahren wir garnicht, bleiben zu Hause und spielen an uns rum ?

Sagt mal was.


----------



## TortureKing (3. Juli 2004)

also dann doch zu Hause an sich rumspielen   

Softeggs


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2004)

> also dann doch zu Hause an sich rumspielen



Haha, war gerade Frustkaufen im Downhill. Ringle Nabe sammt 24" Doubletrack, Speichen und Nippel. Und weils so schön war gleich noch nen DaBomb Steuersatz. Jetzt is die Welt wieder in ordnung   

Geht was mit Eisdiehle oder so???

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (3. Juli 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, war gerade Frustkaufen im Downhill. Ringle Nabe sammt 24" Doubletrack, Speichen und Nippel. Und weils so schön war gleich noch nen DaBomb Steuersatz. Jetzt is die Welt wieder in ordnung
> 
> Geht was mit Eisdiehle oder so???
> 
> Gruß Showman



LOL immer diese Konsumgeilheit von meinem Materioldebbala ...... 
Zeit ? Nö, ich geh jetzt mal schnell ne Testfahrt mit dem neuen SSP machen und dann in den Sportverein (Maßen stemmen) .... morgen früh steh ich dann gaaaanz früh auf und werf mich für ca. 145 km auf die SSP-Schlampe .... ich will´s wissen und mach ne Testfahrt für Nürnberg -> Berlin, übernächste Woche.

P.S. übrigens wenn Du Teile übrig hast ..... Du kennst da einen dankbaren Abnehmer


----------



## blacksurf (3. Juli 2004)

soderle zurück aus bamberg, war mit subbenkaschber den Bamberger
Triathlon anschauen mit dem Radl  

In Bamberg dann in der Innenstadt einen Macciato geschlurft, im
Rondo ein Pizzastück reingeschlurft und dann zurück an die Laufstrecke
und Bernd angefeuert  

Schee wars!

@showman
 Ringle olé! Endlich machst du auch einen schönen Sound


----------



## TortureKing (4. Juli 2004)

soderle, zurück aus Roth, Greding, Thalmäßing, Heideck, Hilpoltstein ..... war mit mir den Rother Triathlon anschauen mit dem Radl  

In Eckersmühlen dann ein Radler geschlurft, am Bratwurststand ein Woschdbrödla reingeschlurft und dann zurück an die Laufstrecke
und alle angefeuert

Schee wars!

@showman
Ringle olé! Endlich machst du auch einen schönen Sound 

P.S. @ Blacksurf: Danke für die Textvorlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenius (4. Juli 2004)

he,he
Da war ich heute auch!
Bist du mit dem MTB dort gewesen oder mit dem RR?
Ich war allerdings nur rund um Hip,Solarer Berg und Lände unterwegs und nach 10 Stunden um 16.00h fuhr ich heim
Xenius


----------



## TortureKing (4. Juli 2004)

xenius schrieb:
			
		

> he,he
> Da war ich heute auch!
> Bist du mit dem MTB dort gewesen oder mit dem RR?
> Ich war allerdings nur rund um Hip,Solarer Berg und Lände unterwegs und nach 10 Stunden um 16.00h fuhr ich heim
> Xenius


Mit dem MTB-Singlespeeder .... ich war von früh um 05:3o Uhr (ab 4:00 Uhr auf dem Rad) bis ca. 17:00 Uhr .... zuletzt auch an der Lände .... eigentlich gehört allen Forenmitglieder ein Leuchtteil oder ähnliches an den Schlüsselbund das sofort anfängt zu piepsen wenn ein Gleichgesinnter in der Nähe ist

P.S. Endlich waren die mal wieder unter 8:00 Stunden


----------



## Altitude (4. Juli 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> sIn Bamberg dann in der Innenstadt einen Macciato geschlurft, im
> Rondo ein Pizzastück reingeschlurft und dann zurück an die Laufstrecke
> und Bernd angefeuert



Und - sah er wie immer gut aus??? Des alte Model...


----------



## TortureKing (4. Juli 2004)

welcher Bernd ist eigentlich gemeint ... der Marin Adamski Bernd ?


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2004)

> Woschdbrödla



*Aaaahhhhrgs,* 

wos bisdn du fiä a Frange. Des haßd Woschdweggla gruzifigs   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (4. Juli 2004)

hi ihr,

@tortourking,

schee war´s. nur bissle früh *lach* bin immer noch wach und ko net schlaf´n ;-( nächstesmal machen wir ein offizielles treffen draus in roth ;-) beim triathlon *gg*

grüßle coffee *hundemüde*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (4. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> welcher Bernd ist eigentlich gemeint ... der Marin Adamski Bernd ?




Ganz kalt!!!!


----------



## blacksurf (4. Juli 2004)

grüsse aus roth, war heute auch an der laufstrecke mit dem crossradl 
- mal vorbeigeschnurrt *g*
Die sahen am Nachmittag alle nicht mehr so frisch aus *g*

@alti
wie immer der Bernd  ganz der Alte


grüssle
katja


----------



## smerles (6. Juli 2004)

*lol*
Ich wohn in Roth und hab mir die Show nich gegebn... Hatte aber ne gute Ausrede  Musste noch ne Projektpräsi fertig machen weil am Montag halten...
/me is now FiSi 

Gute Besserung @ Showman!


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all,

bin heut die ersten Meter geradelt (neue Bremsscheiben einfahren). Geht schon wieder ganz gut außer das die Fäden immer irgentwo an der Hose hängenbleiben. Wers sehn will klickt hier. Wird wohl noch ne Woche dauern.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mudface (9. Juli 2004)

@Showmann
Siehst ja aus wie unser Frettchen (Helmut), der mußte heute auch operiert werden und hat jetzt ein gleich große Nabe am Bauch.

Gute Besserung, Mudface


----------



## showman (14. Juli 2004)

*Also obachd eds,* 

am Samstag is Schluß mit Lustig. Habe heute einen 35 Km Wadenbelastungstest ohne Probs absolviert. Das heißt das am Samstag die Schwarzachschluchtrunde nachgeholt wird. Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr am Brückkanal (versuche auch mich nicht vorher wieder zu zerstückeln  )

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (15. Juli 2004)

..... Mensch Du Kasper, haste mit Deiner Genesung nicht noch ne Woche warten können ?   

Vile Spaß und nehmt mir meinen Kaschber mit, der soll per Diktirgerät die markanten Wegepunkte beschreiben, damit wir endlich nen anständigen Tourbericht basteln können.

Ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf nach Berlin und bin aus dem Grund am Sa. nicht da   ..... am Montag will ich dann die perfekte Routenbeschreibung auf Band haben  ..... und Filmerei gibbed natürlich dann auch nicht


----------



## smerles (15. Juli 2004)

Wie viel Zeit hast du eigentlich für die Tour Nürnberg - Berlin und zurück eingeplant? Oder setzt du dich alibimäßig mitm Rad in den ICE?  
_Oder habe ich was total falsch verstanden?_


----------



## traileruli (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo Showman, gehts jetzt also los. Sag mal für die Unwissenden den genauen Startpunkt mit ner Anfahrtmöglichkeit, bzw wo das liegt, abfahrtsmäßig vone Autobahn.
Danke uli


----------



## showman (15. Juli 2004)

Hi trialeruli,

der Bruckkanal Biergarten ist wenn du die Münchener Autobahn bis Feucht fährst, an der Ampel rechts am Mc Donalds (links) vorbei Richtung Röthenbach und dann an der 90° Biegung links und dann gleich wieder rechts in den Wald (Bruckkanalschild) reinfährst. Dann kommt nach ca. 500 Meter der Parkplatz.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (18. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all,

gestern war es wieder mal soweit. Subbnkaschber und ich brachen um 10 Uhr am Bruckkanal Biergarten um nochmal die Schwarzachschlucht unter die Stollen zu nehmen.





Immer dem blauen Kreuz folgend fuhren wir bis Burgthann wo auch dann gleich eine Portion Apfelküchle auf uns wartete   
Nach kurzer rast gings dann weiter zur Spphienquelle.




Dann immer dem blauen Kreuz folgend bis nach Prackenfels.




Unter der Autobahnbrücke in der Nähe von Altdorf wechselten wir dann den Weg der jetzt mit einem roten Kreuz gekennzeichnet ist und fuhren bis Altdorf. Dann wechselten wir nochmal den Weg, jetzt blauer Strich bis zur Teufelskirche wo noch allerhand Schlüsselstellen zu bewältigen waren.








Leider war der Pfad von den Regenfällen der letzten Tage recht aufgeweicht so das wir deutliche Kampfspuren mit nach Hause nehmen konnten.  Hier sehen wir Subbnkaschber in Vorbildfunktion mit Licht  




Nach der Teufelskirche folgten wir immer dem blauen Strich, nochmals an der Sophienquelle vorbei über Wallersberg und Altenthann. Hier bogen wir in den Thanngraben ab und folgten der "Muschel" über Rummelsberg bis nach Feucht wo wir uns nach einer Wurzelabfahrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nochmal eine Pause gönnten. Dann vorbei am Jägersee und am alten Kanal zurück zum Bruckkanal.

Gruß Showman & Subbnkaschber


----------



## TortureKing (18. Juli 2004)

und fahren wir die Tour nochmal .... dann aber wieder ganz ab Steinbruch ?

(Bin wieder da)


----------



## showman (18. Juli 2004)

> und fahren wir die Tour nochmal .... dann aber wieder ganz ab Steinbruch ?


Das ist sicher. Aber am Freitag gehts erst mal bis Di. oder Mi. zum Gardasee  

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (18. Juli 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sicher. Aber am Freitag gehts erst mal bis Di. oder Mi. zum Gardasee
> 
> Gruß Showman


Echt ? ... obwohl´s da so viel Bergauf geht ?


----------



## showman (19. Juli 2004)

> obwohl´s da so viel Bergauf geht ?


Wo geht`s denn da    

Gruß Showman

PS: A Blädsla is nu frai.


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. Juli 2004)

@showman 
helmkamera nicht vergessen   

cu und viel spass
subbnkaschber


----------



## TortureKing (19. Juli 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wo geht`s denn da
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> PS: A Blädsla is nu frai.


Schade, wäre gern dabei gewesen ... (muss ich ja nicht extra erwähnen) aber .... ich muss Arbeiten


----------



## showman (20. Juli 2004)

> ich muss Arbeiten



Das ist keine Ausrede  

Bin mit MTB Giggi und einem Kumpel heute durch die Klamm gebrannt. Ist alles fertig. Der kleine Hubbl mit der Wurzel ist jetzt nicht mehr in der Route, sonst alles beim alten. Wurschtelten uns zwischen zwei Gewittern durch. War ganz schön rutschig. Was macht die Nase Giggi  



 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-Giggi (22. Juli 2004)

Hi. 

Die Tour war echt der Hammer! Hat mir und meinem Kumpel super gefallen.
Wünsch Dir viel Spaß am Gardasee. Meiner Nase gehts soweit ganz gut. Ist halt noch angeschwollen und tut noch a bissl weh. 
Aber wo gehobelt wird, fallen auch späne!   

Morgen wird das Bike repariert und dann gehts wieder los mit Biken   
Bis zur nächsten Tour. servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (29. Juli 2004)

Mohlzaid Franken, Oberofälzer und Fichtelgebirgler,

melde mich in einem Stück vom Gardasee zurück. War wieder mal vom allerfeinsten. Den Samstag hat`s leider verregnet aber ab Sonntag war`s geil. Innsgesammt 3044 Höhenmeter (davon 562 mit dem Big Hit  :kotz: ) und 2200 Tiefenmeter und 134 Km abgestrampelt. Am Sonntag Cima di Tignalga am Montag Passo Roccetta und am Dienstag mit Marcello auf den Tremalzo  zu den Limone Trails  die wir Aufgrund der nicht 100% igen Schwindelfreiheit und Trittsicherheit meines Kampfgefährten aufs nächste mal verschoben haben. So gings dann über den Passo Guil und den Passo Roccetta zurück nach Riva. Für nächstes mal ist auch noch eine Zweitbefahrung von Dalco geplant.

Gruß Showman

PS: Näheres beim Pizzaplauder


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Juli 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Mohlzaid Franken, Oberofälzer und Fichtelgebirgler,
> 
> melde mich in einem Stück vom Gardasee zurück. War wieder mal vom allerfeinsten. Den Samstag hat`s leider verregnet aber ab Sonntag war`s geil. Innsgesammt 3044 Höhenmeter (davon 562 mit dem Big Hit  :kotz: ) und 2200 Tiefenmeter und 134 Km abgestrampelt. Am Sonntag Cima di Tignalga am Montag Passo Roccetta und am Dienstag mit Marcello auf den Tremalzo  zu den Limone Trails  die wir Aufgrund der nicht 100% igen Schwindelfreiheit und Trittsicherheit meines Kampfgefährten aufs nächste mal verschoben haben. So gings dann über den Passo Guil und den Passo Roccetta zurück nach Riva. Für nächstes mal ist auch noch eine Zweitbefahrung von Dalco geplant.
> 
> ...



Jaja, da rollt man nichts ahnend vor Mecky's Bar und wer sitzt da rum?? 
Der Showman
Was wieder mal beweist: Die Franken sind überall und die Welt ist halt doch nur ein Dorf.

Uns hat's am Samstag leider die Tremalzo Tour vergewittert. D. h. ich werde dieses Jahr noch mal (zum 4. mal) runterfahren (in der KW34). 

Achja: Die Ponale ist wieder offen und lässt sich rauf und runter super biken (auch bei Gewitter).

Grüße aus München
TOM


----------



## TortureKing (29. Juli 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Achja: Die Ponale ist wieder offen und lässt sich rauf und runter super biken (auch bei Gewitter).
> 
> Grüße aus München
> TOM



WOW 

Na alleine dafür lohnt sich ja schon ein Ausflug dorthin ....... 

TortureKing der Ponale noch aus den ganz früheren Zeiten kennt 

P.S. Wieder einmal wird bewiesen, das Münchner einen ganz klaren Standortvorteil haben .... wenn sie dann noch Geld für Bikes haben


----------



## showman (29. Juli 2004)

*Ach ja,*

was ich noch sagen wollte. Ich saß grad so beim Mecki rum und wer kommt da angerollt??? Der All Mountain mit Friends.     

Evtl. geht ja mal eine Tour zamm.

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (10. August 2004)

N`abend zusammen,

Was habt ihr denn am Samstag so vor? Geht was zamm?

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (10. August 2004)

na immer - sag an was du vor hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (11. August 2004)

Bitte nicht so viele auf einmal   
Ich komm ja kaum mit dem Lesen der Beiträge hinterher   

und was geht


----------



## showman (11. August 2004)

Also wenns net pißt faß ich noch mal die Schwarzachschlucht ins Auge da wir das letzte mal nur zu zweit waren. Evtl. kommt jemand vom Prio WE der die Bilder gesehen hat. Bastel grad an einer Tour in der Schwabacher Umgebung, dauert aber noch (zu viele Leute im Wald, rängdändängdäng  )

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (11. August 2004)

Hi ihr,  

Sind ja echt geile Bilder wo ihr so rumfahrt, würde ich auch gern mal.
Ist aber glaub ich zu weit, komme aus Schweinfurt.


----------



## TortureKing (11. August 2004)

Mit ner langen Tour am Sa. siehts bei mir schlecht aus ...evtl. radle ich am Nachmittag mit dem SSP, mal Bootparkplatz - Kanal - Steinbruch - Glasersberg - Bärenloch - alter Kanal - Steinbruch - _Schäufala- & Gniedlasberg_ - Kanalberg - Bootparkplatz ..... wer Lust hat gerne ... kann aber noch nicht sagen wann.


----------



## cubey (11. August 2004)

Ist also nähe Nürnberg?


----------



## showman (11. August 2004)

> Ist also nähe Nürnberg?


Genau, gestartet wird so um 10.
@ King, net rumzicken. Was ist denn schon wieder so wichtig?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (11. August 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Bastel grad an einer Tour in der Schwabacher Umgebung, dauert aber noch (zu viele Leute im Wald, rängdändängdäng  )
> 
> Gruß Showman




dann leg die tour aber nicht wieder auf einen samstag vormittag damit ich da wenigstens mal mit kann


----------



## cubey (11. August 2004)

Ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt, mein Bike auseinanderzulegen, ins Auto zufrachten und dann den weiten Weg nach Nürnberg.


----------



## TortureKing (11. August 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, gestartet wird so um 10.
> @ King, net rumzicken. Was ist denn schon wieder so wichtig?
> 
> Gruß Showman



geschäftl. Termin am Vormittag
dann Family ....
Fahrrad für Sohn kaufen (Geburtstag)
Stockbett für Sohn und Tochter kaufen 
dann Drachenpflege weil ich nächsten Do nach Berlin abhaue
dann Singlespeeder für B fertigmachen und probefahren da So keine Zeit und unter der Woche auch nicht mehr
usw.


----------



## showman (13. August 2004)

Also,

subbnkaschber, Showgirl und ich fahren morgen die Moritzbergrunde. Start um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz vorm Löwensaal oben am Tiergarten. 
@ Beelze, sorry aber Familiäre Verpflichtungen machen es leider nicht anders möglich. Komm uns halt durch die Klamm über Ungelstätten entgegen.





> Ich weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt, mein Bike auseinanderzulegen, ins Auto zufrachten und dann den weiten Weg nach Nürnberg.


Sind halt einfach fast 200 Km. Willkommen bist du auf jeden Fall. Blacksurf, was ist los? Tempo wie immer gemütlich mit Rast auf dem Moritzberg (morgen strampel ich das BH rauf) und in Ungelstätten. Passendes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (13. August 2004)

@showman:  ich sprach ja auch von deiner tour in der schwabacher ecke die ja noch nicht fest ist.
morgen hab ich selber die bude voll


----------



## cubey (23. August 2004)

Alles klar showman  
Ich warte.


----------



## cubey (24. August 2004)

Wie schauts den eigendlich in der fränkischen Schweiz aus??????????


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

geht am Samstag was ?


----------



## subbnkaschber (24. August 2004)

hmm wenn das Wetter hält   
und die Ersatzschrauben für mein Bike da sind kann ich auch mitfahren. 
Ich habe auf meiner letzten Fahrt ein Paar Teile verloren


----------



## showman (24. August 2004)

Hi @ all,

das Wetter soll am Woende besser werden. Cubey möchte wohl mal in die Fränkische. Was haltet ihr von der Wiesentrunde  oder Burg Hohenstein?

Gruß Showman

PS: Denjenigen der versucht die Fahrzeiten einzuhalten werde ich eigenhändig erwürgen


----------



## Frazer (24. August 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Denjenigen der versucht die Fahrzeiten einzuhalten werde ich eigenhändig erwürgen




Wo bitte siehst Du hier das Problem?? Oder biste wieder mitm BH unterwegs??


----------



## Altitude (24. August 2004)

Ich wär für die Hohenstein-Tour...
...bin voraussichtlich wieder ab Samstag im Lande...

Grüße


----------



## cubey (24. August 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmm............................
Mir Wurst, kenn ja beides nicht  
Wie ist es eigentlich? Straße oder Waldwege???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (24. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmm............................
> Mir Wurst, kenn ja beides nicht
> Wie ist es eigentlich? Straße oder Waldwege???



Hi Cubey, guggsd mal hier und guggsd mal da.

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (24. August 2004)

Alles klar bin dabei  
Wann???????????????????????????
Wo?????????????????????????????


----------



## showman (25. August 2004)

Also, 

ich leg jetzt einfach mal die Burg Hohenstein fest. Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz des Supermarktes in Schnaittach. Bisschen fahren, Mittag machen und dann den Rest. Oder wollen wir erst nach dem Mittagessen los? Dann so um 13:30-14 Uhr.

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (25. August 2004)

Was ist das für ein Supermarkt???
Kenn mich doch net aus


----------



## showman (25. August 2004)

Weiß auch nicht. War da auch noch nicht. Aber guggsd du mal hier. Sollte zu finden sein.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Frazer (25. August 2004)

@showman

zum einen: Schnaittach is net wirklich klein, welchen Supermarkt meinste denn?   

zum anderen: hab ich was überlesen oder fehlt die Angabe des ausgesuchten Tages?! Uhrzeit hab ich ja gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (25. August 2004)

Ööööööööö,

Samstag. Zwei Posts witer oben gibts ne Karte. Muß man euch denn alles sagen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (25. August 2004)

Mal schaun ob ich es finde.
Also Samstag 11:00


----------



## Altitude (25. August 2004)

Samstag bin ich erst aufm Rückweg von Wien...

Sonntag wäre besser...also viele Späße euch...


----------



## Frazer (26. August 2004)

@Alti

meld dich mal dann wegen Sonntag evtl. biken ... schließlich haben wir für nen Marathon zu trainieren


----------



## cubey (26. August 2004)

Ist der Supermarkt in der Festungsstrasse???
Wer fährt jetzt eigentlich alles mit?
Ich bring noch einen Freund mit!


----------



## showman (26. August 2004)

> Ist der Supermarkt in der Festungsstrasse???


Jou, genau der.





> Wer fährt jetzt eigentlich alles mit?


Du, dein Freund, ich und evtl. meine Holde. Aber kein Renntempo. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (26. August 2004)

Natürlich kein Renntempo!!!
Bin ja selbst erst seit ca. 4 Wochen aufn Bike und noch nicht so fit.


----------



## cubey (27. August 2004)

So wie es ausschaut werde ich alleine kommen.


----------



## showman (27. August 2004)

Dann sind wir immerhin noch zu dritt. Wetter scheint zu halten. Bis Morgen dann.

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (27. August 2004)

Alles klar bis morgen.  
Ruf dich an bevor ich los fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (28. August 2004)

**** .... bei mir wirds schon wieder nix ..... kann mir morgen nur die Eibach-Steinbruch-Glasersberg-Steinbruch-Kanalberg-Eibach Haihappenrunde leisten


----------



## subbnkaschber (28. August 2004)

sorry muss daheim sitzen bleiben   und den potentiellen nachmietern die wohnung zeigen ... sch***** 
viel spass und immer bilder machen   

cu 
subbnkaschber


----------



## Coffee (28. August 2004)

@ tortureking und evtl subbenkasper,

hätte lust für ne kleine runde (steinbrüchlein usw) wenn möglich noch vormittag..Lust? zeit?


coffee


----------



## Bateman (28. August 2004)

also wenn DU nach AMberg kommen magst würde ich gerne mit dir fahren...

aber das kommt wohl nicht so in Frage ???   

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (28. August 2004)

@ bateman,

wenn meine zeit heute nciht soknapp wäre würde ich kommen, bzw wäre ab schnaittach mitgefahren. aber die @ work, kennst das ja. Deshalb meine frage nach ner kurzen runde hier ums eck.

froi mich schon auf lemberg *gg*

coffee


----------



## Bateman (28. August 2004)

ja schon klar, ich würde auch nach N kommen, aber dann gits Mecka vom Meista, wenn ich schon wieder so lange unterwegs bin...

das klappt schonmal wieder...

viel Spass heute auf jeden Fall...

Bateman


----------



## subbnkaschber (28. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ tortureking und evtl subbenkasper,
> 
> hätte lust für ne kleine runde (steinbrüchlein usw) wenn möglich noch vormittag..Lust? zeit?
> 
> ...



habs etz erst gelesen - sorry 
hätte aber nicht geklappt ... next time


----------



## TortureKing (28. August 2004)

..... _hualp _..... sorry aber ich ...... _hualp _....... ich bin heute etwas unpässlich ...... _hualp _......... irgendwas gestern auf der Grillfeier war vermutlich schlecht .........  :kotz: 

..... dafür hab ich aber Ingos SSP in die Hände genommen


----------



## Altitude (28. August 2004)

MORGEN 15.00 UHR AN DER VESTE...

zur Zeit sind der Frazer und ich...

Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (28. August 2004)

mal kucken,

wolt ja in dummidorf sein,is mir aber auto hops gegangen und das ersatzteil bekomm ich erst am dienstag. event. radel ich hin


----------



## Frazer (28. August 2004)

@Beelze

soll ich den 2ten Dachträger auf meine Schlampenschleuder bauen?! Dann könnt ich Dich abholen, soooooo n großer Umweg is des für mich eigentlich nicht


----------



## showman (28. August 2004)

*So,*

kurzer Bericht der heutigen Tour. Startpunkt war der EDEKA Parkplatz in Schnaittach. Ganz leicht zu finden weil der einzige. Erstmal gings ein paar Kilometer auf der Straße   Ortsauswärts wo auch gleich die ersten Höhenmeter gesammelt wurden. Die Steigung hatte locker Gardaseeniveau, ich sach jetzt mal so ca. 20% am steilsten Stück. Da ich mit dem Panzer unterwegs war hätt ich da schon fast zum ersten mal :kotz: Danach wurde es angenehmer und ging auch zum ersten mal in den Wald. Ein angenehmer Singlatrail mit schöner Abfahrt. Dann zum ersten mal Blickkontakt zur Burg Hohenstein. Wir dachten uns das, das erreichen der Burg noch etliches an Schweiß kosten würde was dann auch so war weil gleich nach dem Singletrail der nächste Anstieg auf uns wartete. Endlich oben angekommen wurde erst mal Mittag gemacht. Leider ohne Schäuferle und Kloß. Dann folgte ein schöner Downhill, mit Wurzeln und Stufen , und nochmal ein fieser Anstieg. Die restlichen 5 Km waren dann eher langweilig weil Flurbereinigungsweg. Am Parkplatz angekommen entschlossen wir uns dann noch schnell zum Schmausenbuck zu fahren und die Klamm nach Ungelstätten und zurück mitzunehmen. Das Wetter hatte auch noch ein einsehen mit uns und wir konnten die restlichen Kilometer bei strahlendem Sonnenschein zurücklegen. Alles in allem waren es fast 55 Km und knapp 1000 Höhenmeter.

Gruß Showman/girl und Cubey


----------



## Frazer (28. August 2004)

@showman

sorry, aber hat bei mir heut net so wirklich ganz geklappt, Olympia war wichtiger   

Wennste das näxte Mal in der Schnaittacher Ecke bist, kann ich Dir mal nen netten Downhill zeigen, vom Rothenberg runter. Dort wurde einmal n Downhill-Rennen veranstaltet.... und ich war in meiner AK 3ter     ... allerdingens von 4, die gestartet sind   
Zumindest is dieser Trail fürs BH echt nett zu fahren, da könnt ich meinen Kantenklatscher auch mal wieder runtertreten


----------



## cubey (28. August 2004)

Ja ja so wars. Danke nochmal an Herr und Frau Show.  
War echt nicht schlecht, komme gerne wieder.  
Vieleicht kann ich ja mal ein paar von meinen Langweilern mitnehmen.


----------



## Beelzebub (29. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @Beelze
> 
> soll ich den 2ten Dachträger auf meine Schlampenschleuder bauen?! Dann könnt ich Dich abholen, soooooo n großer Umweg is des für mich eigentlich nicht




och zum heimnehmen eher   dann hätte ich mal paar KM abgespult bis zur feste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (29. August 2004)

Alter Fitf***er    

ja nee, is klar, dann bau ich den 2ten noch mit aufs Dach. Wennste noch fit bist, musste ja net mit mir mitfahren


----------



## Coffee (31. August 2004)

hallo ihr,

also für morgen , sprich mittwoch, plane ich eine kleine trainingsausfahrt. blacksurf ist schon dabei ;-) 

treffpunkt um 17 - 17.30 bei mir?

gefahren wird so die runde vom letzten eisdielenbiken ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (31. August 2004)

och Menno...

Morgen muß ich wieder arbeiten...


----------



## subbnkaschber (31. August 2004)

bin am renovieren in der hütte - wird nix bei mir


----------



## TortureKing (31. August 2004)

bin ich auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen .... sorry


----------



## Frazer (31. August 2004)

Kommt drauf an, wie es morgen bei mir mitm Lernen vorwärts geht.
Wenn ich mitkommen sollte, ruf ich Dich morgen noch kurz an.


----------



## showman (31. August 2004)

Hi Mama,

bin Morgen mit Sylvia um 15 Uhr am Tiergarten zum Bilder machen. Wenns zeitlich  hinhaut kommen wir vorbei. Meld mich nochmal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (31. August 2004)

Wollte morgen eigentlich auch kommen, zusammen mit Tomak-Fan.
Haut aber aus beruflichen Gründen nicht hin!  

PS: Habt ihr schon meine Fotos gesehen??? Hab sie am Sonntag geschossen, war mit Road Runner und meinem Bruder unterwegs.


----------



## Coffee (1. September 2004)

hallo ihr,

habe gerade mit showman gesprochen. und da er + showwoman direkt am tiergarten shcon ist ab nachmittag, treffen wir uns dann am tiergarten. so ca 17. 30 - 17.45 wird es werden. blacksurf und ich fahren um 17 uhr bei mir weg.

wenn du frazer mitkommst, kannst du ja auch ab tiergarten mitfahren. ist für dichja kürzer. so wies aussieht wollen wir dann die tour unglstätten und zurück düsen ;-)
wer sich also noch anschließen möchte.

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (1. September 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. September 2004)

@ tortureking,

nich weinen,darfst doch mitfahren   

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (1. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen .... sorry



nö


----------



## Frazer (1. September 2004)

Wird heut bei mir leider doch nix..... bin zum Essen eingeladen   

Trotzdem euch viele Späße.... und falls jmd am Samstag Lust zum Biken hat, einfach melden, ich denke mal, dass ich Zeit hab


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wird heut bei mir leider doch nix..... bin zum Essen eingeladen
> 
> Trotzdem euch viele Späße.... und falls jmd am Samstag Lust zum Biken hat, einfach melden, ich denke mal, dass ich Zeit hab



ich bin Samstag Abend im Fichtelgebirge mit Weib und Bike auf ner Feier...und am Sonntag lernt mein neuer Singlespeeder den Kornberg kennen...


----------



## Frazer (1. September 2004)

Am Sonntag werd ich mir wohl nen Trip auf die Eurobike antun...

Auch wenn jetzt jmd behauptet, ich wär bescheuert oder so... ich weiß es!!


----------



## cubey (2. September 2004)

Wie wärs den am 18.09. mit ner Moritzberg runde???
Hmmm....................???


----------



## Frazer (2. September 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs den am 18.09. mit ner Moritzberg runde???
> Hmmm....................???



Vom Grundsatz her absolut ok.... aber nur vom Tiergarten aus    durch die Klamm und Ungelstätten muss auch noch mit dabei sein.... auf m Rückweg würde ich dann allerdings in Diepersdorf wieder aussteigen   

Wer hat noch Bock?


----------



## cubey (2. September 2004)

Ja klar vom Tiergarten über die Klam, so hat mir Showman das auch letztens erklärt.  

Also ich, Frazer und wer noch?


----------



## cubey (2. September 2004)

Road Runner ist auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Grundsatz her absolut ok.... aber nur vom Tiergarten aus    durch die Klamm und Ungelstätten muss auch noch mit dabei sein.... auf m Rückweg würde ich dann allerdings in Diepersdorf wieder aussteigen
> 
> Wer hat noch Bock?



Jau!!!

09:00 am Parkplatz???


----------



## Frazer (2. September 2004)

Na, am Haupteingang halt, könnt aber sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten später komm, jenachdem, wie der Verkehr auf den Waldautobahnen grad so is


----------



## TortureKing (4. September 2004)

Wer Lust hat ..... morgen um ca. 9:00 Uhr Abfahrt Eibach (oder Bootparkplatz) dann bis knapp vor Erlangen am Kanal entlang ca. 20KM und dann ab durch die Mitte an Erlangen vorbei in Richtung Fränkische .... Ziel ist am Schluß Weigelshofen (Biergarten  (ca 15 km hinter Forchheim) ... bis dahin dürften dann um die 80 km mit ca 800 -1000 Raufmetern überwunden sein ..... Heimwärts wird dann am Kanal gespult ..... insgesamt dann so 120 km wobei nur 60 in echtem Gelände gefahren werden .....

Tempo: "gemütliches" Singlespeedtempo


----------



## showman (4. September 2004)

Bisd aweng däbbäd odä wos. 120 Km und dein gemütliches Singlespeedertempo kenn ich. Glück für dich das mein Singlespeeder noch net fertig is sonst wär ich glatt mitgefahren  Viel Spaß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Frazer (4. September 2004)

Tzja... und ich muss ja morgen unbedingt auf die Eurobike   

Wird also leider nix werden, aber wennst sowas wieder mal vorhast, für sowas bin ich alter Fitf***er immer zu haben


----------



## TortureKing (4. September 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Bisd aweng däbbäd odä wos. 120 Km und dein gemütliches Singlespeedertempo kenn ich. Glück für dich das mein Singlespeeder noch net fertig is sonst wär ich glatt mitgefahren  Viel Spaß.
> 
> Gruß Showman



MEnsch ... schee wärs gewesen ... deinen SSP-Rahmen hab ich übrigens schon gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (4. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Tzja... und ich muss ja morgen unbedingt auf die Eurobike
> 
> Wird also leider nix werden, aber wennst sowas wieder mal vorhast, für sowas bin ich alter Fitf***er immer zu haben



klaro ... aber du fährst mir dann ne andere Übersetzung, damit du mehr kurbeln mußt wie ich  ..... ICH bin eben KEIN Fitfugger 
Und zur Tour gehört im Schwarzen Keller mindestens eine Mass ... wenn nicht sogar 2


----------



## showman (5. September 2004)

> deinen SSP-Rahmen hab ich übrigens schon gesehen



Des wird voll geil, des sog ich dir   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (5. September 2004)

hi ihr,

@ tortureking,

leider warst du scheinbar heute früh um 9 nicht am bottsparkplatz, bzw bist nciht richtung erlangen am kanal gefahren ;-( hatte bei mir an der schleuse von 9.09 - 9.30 gewartet und wollte ein stück mitfahren. dann musste ich eben allei los   

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (5. September 2004)

@ Coffee: 
oh, schade ..... natürlich bin ich nicht am Bootparkers vorbeigefahren da ja keiner gesagt hat "JA, ich will mit" ..... dann wäre ich den kleinen Umweg natürlich gefahren, so aber bin ich von mir aus beim Siemens-Schutberg auf den Kanal drauf 

@ Interessierte: ....... lang wars ... schön wars .... anstrengend wars (sehr) .... ansonsten sag ich mal einfach so provokativ in die Runde und weil ich mich nach der heutigen Tour so fühle ..... "Ich bin mehr Singlespeed wie Du"


----------



## Bateman (5. September 2004)

Juhuu, hier mein Bericht von meinem Ausflug nach Südtirol...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131978

war auch lang, war auch teils sehr schön, allerdings war ich da doch wiedermal ne "Schaltungsschwuchtel"   

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (6. September 2004)

@ tortureking

tja, da ich meinen pc erst sontag früh eingeschaltet hate und deinen vorschlag dann gelesen hatte, habe ich mich SPONTAN entschieden. Man sollte wenn man solche treffpunkte ausmacht IMMER auch von dort starten. denn könnte ja sein das jemand kommt der "nur" mitliest aber vergessen hat zu schreibe. oder die zeit knapp war oder KEIN HANDY  erreichen kann vom andern  so musstest du eben auf meine gesellschaft verzichten.



grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (6. September 2004)

Moin,

ich war am Samstag 3 Stunden mim Singlespeed im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs...

Schee wars...


----------



## TortureKing (6. September 2004)

ach Tanja .....


> morgen um *ca.* 9:00 Uhr Abfahrt Eibach *(oder Bootparkplatz)*



Viele Eventualitäten .... welche Du wählst hättest Du ja zuvor sagen können


----------



## Altitude (6. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Na, am Haupteingang halt, könnt aber sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten später komm, jenachdem, wie der Verkehr auf den Waldautobahnen grad so is



Also Sonntag 12.09. um 09:00 am Haupteingang Tiergarten???


----------



## Frazer (6. September 2004)

Ich dachte, wir hatten den 18ten bisher ausgemacht   

Weil am 12ten düsen wir doch, soweit ich mich noch grob erinner, in Richtung Rhön.... wo Du ja eigentlich mitfahren könntest!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, wir hatten den 18ten bisher ausgemacht
> 
> Weil am 12ten düsen wir doch, soweit ich mich noch grob erinner, in Richtung Rhön.... wo Du ja eigentlich mitfahren könntest!!!



Röhn????


----------



## Frazer (6. September 2004)

Wirst Du alt?! Wirst Du vergesslich?!   

Es wartet dieser neue "Bikepark" auf uns!!    ... hab da schonmal auf die Homepage geguggt, schaut mir mehr wie ne Sammlung aus Singletrails aus als nach nem reinen Bikepark.... also könntest eigentlich scho mitfahren, wär doch sicher spassig


----------



## cubey (6. September 2004)

Ich bin am Sonntag vieleicht auch da, aber nur zum  , ihr wisst ja bescheid.


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

.... geht was am Weekend (Rhön lassen wir ja ausfallen)?

Ich stelle mir mal wieder was längeres mit mehreren der üblichen Verdächtigen vor. 

Also ein lustiger Mix aus SSP´ler, KK, CC und sonst was fahrenden Schwachköpfen, die sich gemeinsam durch die Lande kurbeln.

Und ?


----------



## Frazer (9. September 2004)

Ab Sonntag Mittag (so vielleicht gegen 14 Uhr) bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit .....    

 


Fränkische?


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

Samstag oder Sonntag oder morgen Abend Feierabendtour ? ...... 

sacht mal irgendwas :-/


----------



## blacksurf (9. September 2004)

also Sonntag ist Radrennen "Rund um Nürnberg"
da muss ich zuklotzen   
samstag mal kucken

Blacksurf, die heute bis 23 Uhr gearbeitet hat und sich
gerade ein Glas Rotwein gönnt


----------



## Coffee (10. September 2004)

hallöchen,

mich ht immernoch die erkältung. Sonntag will ich mir auch das Radrennen ansehen (alte bande) und heute und morgen will ich unbedingt noch langsam machen wegen der erkältung. denn lieber nächste woche mal radeln.


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (10. September 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also Sonntag ist Radrennen "Rund um Nürnberg"



dann werden wir uns sicherlich übern Wech laufen...



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Blacksurf, die heute bis 23 Uhr gearbeitet hat und sich
> gerade ein Glas Rotwein gönnt



...sieste, aus dem Grund bin ich nicht mehr selbstständig...ich war bis 20.45 aufm Bike gesessen und hab mir danache einen guten Roten eingeschenkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (11. September 2004)

auweh ... ist der Frankenbereich zur Zeit verschlafen und der Wochenendspaß ist ziemlich unbesucht zur Zeit ...... wer hat nächste Woche Tagesfreizeit .... plane was "größeres" und trete in MipMips Fußstapfen al la 
*"Längs-Franken-Überquerung 2004"* an einem Tag mit dem Singlespeeder und dem Besuch von mindestens 2 oder 3 Brauereien"


----------



## blacksurf (11. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat nächste Woche Tagesfreizeit .... plane was "größeres" und trete in MipMips Fußstapfen al la
> *"Längs-Franken-Überquerung 2004"* an einem Tag mit dem Singlespeeder und dem Besuch von mindestens 2 oder 3 Brauereien"



Frei unter der Woche....nur in meinem Träumen
 
Aber klingt nach großem Vorhaben

Blacksurf


----------



## blacksurf (11. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> dann werden wir uns sicherlich übern Wech laufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...sieste, aus dem Grund bin ich nicht mehr selbstständig...ich war bis 20.45 aufm Bike gesessen und hab mir danache einen guten Roten eingeschenkt...



jaja....ich weiss selbstständig heisst arbeiten ständig aber ich hab hald nix
anständiges gelernt hab nur ein Kindergartendiplom "Malen"   


Am Sonntag sieht man sich sicher 

Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (11. September 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag sieht man sich sicher
> 
> Blacksurf



Wie wärs mit nem Treffpunkt irgendwo?!?!

Hab vieeeel Zeit und mitm Bike bin ich in gut 40min mitten in der Innenstadt von Nürnberg   

Also, sagt Zeit und Ort und man kann sich des ja zusammen anguggn


----------



## TortureKing (12. September 2004)

Hatse das mit Sonntag gemeint ..... ?!?

... nene das tu ich mir nicht an ...


----------



## Frazer (12. September 2004)

Hab irgendwie auch grad mitbekommen, dass das Wetter net wirklich toll werden soll.... naja, wir werden sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (12. September 2004)

so ich mach mich jetzt mal mit meinem radl auf zum Rennen rund um Nürnberg
Davor hats ja geregnet, ich hoffe das Wetter hält jetzt, vielleicht sieht man sich ja

Blacksurf


----------



## blacksurf (12. September 2004)

Mist, Mist jetzt hats wieder abngefangen ich wollte gerade los


So muss ich wohl noch etwas warten...

Blacksurf


----------



## showman (7. November 2004)

*Obacht,*

plane für nächstes Wochenende eine eine Kombination aus der Moritzbergrunde (allerdings ohne Moritzberg) und der Schwarzachschlucht. Einigermaßen passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Start am Tiergarten um 9:30 Uhr. Wie immer den Blaustrich entlang über den Brunner Berg und den Alternativweg bis fast zum Birkensee und die Klamm zurück bis nach Ungelstätten. Pause in der Scheune. Dann die Klamm weiter über Röthenbach nach Altdorf. Weiter Richtung Prackenfels und zur Sophienquelle. Durch den Thanngraben bis Rummelsberg, durch die Schwarzachschlucht, Brückkanal, am alten Kanal entlang bis Wendelstein und dann wie immer durchs Wernloch und über den Glasersberg zum Steinbrüchlein. Sind genau 48,608 Km    sofern man dem digitalem Kram glauben kann. Die Route gibts hier. Will jemand mit?

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (7. November 2004)

Start Tiergarten ?
Ziel Steinbruch ?

Grundsätzlich ist mir Ziel Steinbruch ja lieb  .Fährst Du von Steinbruch (Autoparkung) per Bike zum TG ?

Bin dabei wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## showman (7. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Start Tiergarten ?
> Ziel Steinbruch ?
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist mir Ziel Steinbruch ja lieb  .Fährst Du von Steinbruch (Autoparkung) per Bike zum TG ?
> ...


 Weiß ich auch noch nicht. Mal schaun was sich noch so ergibt die Woche über. Versuche noch die Lücke einigermaßen schön zu schließen. Außerdem stell ich mal den Tag  (Sa. oder So.) zur Diskussion. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (7. November 2004)

bin am Samstag in Schweinfurt: Singlespeedtour fahren.
Wir haben da einen Einladung erhalten und düsen mit der Bahn hin.
Will noch jemand mitkommen?
Coffee ist auch dabei.
Am Sonntag ist Crossrennen vom RSC-Fürth nähe Forsthaus - 
das will ich mir anschauen und dort dann eine Runde drehen

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (7. November 2004)

wenn dann bin ich auch am Sa. interessiert .....


----------



## subbnkaschber (7. November 2004)

Ich kann nur Samstag   
Sonntag Mittag muss ich eine kleine Gans verspeisen


----------



## blacksurf (7. November 2004)

würg...du bist geschmacklos


----------



## TortureKing (7. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur Samstag
> Sonntag Mittag muss ich eine kleine Gans verspeisen



Wohin soll ich kommen .... endlich kann ich mir meine übers Jahr abgestrampelten Kilos wieder dranfressen .... das war das Jahresziel ... am 31.12 nicht schwerer als im letzten Jahr sein ... diesmal darf ich aber 10 kg zulegen 

Eine Ode an die goldene gänsliche, plätzliche, stollige, bäckige, karpfige, maronige, bratapfelige, zimtige, essensschwangere Winterszeit.  

Stephan

P.S. Ihc brauch ne Rolle, sonst kann man mich rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (7. November 2004)

Bin vieleicht auch dabei,  aber da muss die lücke geschlossen werden sonst find ich mei Auto nichtmehr. Und was is am Sa. in Schweinfurt? 
Was offizielles??? Weis garnischts.


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2004)

och männer,

jetzt hatte ich extra einen neuen thread gestertet, undkeiner schaut rein    ist ja zum   

also der thread beinhlatet schon in groben zügen den termin. eben kommenden samstag. züge habe ich auch bereits bei der DB nachgesehen. inckl. biketransport. sollten wir ab 5 leute sein. gibt es gruppentarif. deshalb bitte im entsprechenden thread mal melden bzw sagen wer nun mitkommt.

abfahrt samstag geplant: c.a 11.30 - 12.00 Uhr

Rückfahrt irgendwann so zwischen 18 - 20 uhr je nach gefallen.


coffee


----------



## showman (8. November 2004)

*Na also*

so kannst des aber jetzt net sagen. Ich schau da schon rein aber mit Bier hab ichs net so. Außerden zählt die Bahnfahrt nicht zum Winterpokal    und da hab ich Nachholbedarf. 

Gruß Showman

PS: Außerdem is der Singlespeeder noch net fertig.


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Na also*
> 
> so kannst des aber jetzt net sagen. Ich schau da schon rein aber mit Bier hab ichs net so. Außerden zählt die Bahnfahrt nicht zum Winterpokal    und da hab ich Nachholbedarf.
> 
> ...




och, den aben wir gaaanz schnell fertig *lach* dat geht ruck zuck ;-))

udn bier. ach ich und blacksurf trinken auch kein bier, naja eines vieleicht. es geht doch ums gesellige beisammensein ;-)


coffee


----------



## showman (10. November 2004)

*Hab*

die Tour für Samstag aufgrund des Punkterückstans der 5 im Weggla im WP noch ein bisschen verlängert    Startet und endet jetzt am Steinbrüchlein. Treffpunkt 9:00 Uhr. Noch freiwillige?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (11. November 2004)

Hallo Showman  
Binn jetzt hinter dich...........und heut schnapp ich dich


----------



## Coffee (11. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Hab*
> 
> die Tour für Samstag aufgrund des Punkterückstans der 5 im Weggla im WP noch ein bisschen verlängert    Startet und endet jetzt am Steinbrüchlein. Treffpunkt 9:00 Uhr. Noch freiwillige?
> 
> Gruß Showman




warum fährst denn nicht mit nach schweinfurt??? deinen ssp bekommste doch fertig. laufräder stehn schon da ;-))


coffee


----------



## showman (11. November 2004)

Für Samstag is Pisse angesagt. Da dreh ich meine Runde, hau mich in die Wanne und dann aufs Sofa. Da noch mit dem Zug rumeiern. Hab ich glaub ich keine Lust. Außerdem will ich noch ein paar neue Trails ausprobieren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (12. November 2004)

Fein, daß Du die Lücke noch geschlossen hast. Start und Ziel am Steinbrüchle, Start um 9:00 Uhr, sollte klar gehen. Dirvo kommt auch mit. Hab mich allerdings erst einmal in die Gegend verirrt. An welchem markanten Punkt finden wir euch denn da?

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (12. November 2004)

Hallo, Hallo, wer will noch und hat noch nicht?
Ich weiß, an diesem Wochenende ist viel los, von Schomanentour, Kaffeefahrt bis Crossrennen in Fädd. Aber vielleicht gibt es den einen oder anderen, der an einer zügigen Ausfahrt in die Fränkische interessiert ist.

Liebe Mountainbike-Sportfreunde,

wie Ihr wisst mach ich gerade die Ausbildung zum MTB-Guide und Übungsleiter C. Hierzu gehört auch die Ausschreibung und Durchführung einer Prüfungstour. 

Ich will am Wochenende diese Aufgabe erfüllen und suche noch Freiwillige, die bei dem Wetter, bzw. der Kälte und der Sule (Bodenbeschaffenheit) daran teilnehmen wollen.

Je eine Tour soll am Samstag, 13.11.04 von Erlangen und Sonntag, 14.11.04 von Forchheim aus starten, jeweils 11.00 Uhr. 
Vielleicht hast du Lust und Interesse daran teilzunehmen. Wenn du noch andere Mit-Treter auch für diese Touren begeistern kannst, wäre es toll.
Wenn du mir deine e-mail-adresse mitteilen würdest, dann könnte ich dir die Ausschreibungen und Beschreibungen der Touren per Datei zuschicken.

Ein Stattfinden der Touren mach ich von der Teilnehmerzahl( mind. 5 ), bzw dem schlechtem Wetter abhängig.
Ich würd mich freuen wenn Ihr dabei wärt und die Guide-Tätigkeit auf einem Fragebogen anschließend anonym bewerten würdet.

Happy Trails

Uli


----------



## showman (12. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Fein, daß Du die Lücke noch geschlossen hast. Start und Ziel am Steinbrüchle, Start um 9:00 Uhr, sollte klar gehen. Dirvo kommt auch mit. Hab mich allerdings erst einmal in die Gegend verirrt. An welchem markanten Punkt finden wir euch denn da?
> 
> Karsten



Hi Karsten,

Treffpunkt direkt neben der Bundesstraße am Parkplatz (Funkmast). Nach hinten raus aber genug Zeit mitbringen. Weiß nicht wie lange es dauert und stressig sollte es ja auch nicht werden.
@ subbnkaschber, kommst du sicher?

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (12. November 2004)

Hi showman,

Zeit ist genug vorhanden, nur mit der Power weiß nicht so. Bin heute nach 1 Monat Aussetzen mal wieder an der alten Veste unterwegs gewesen. 38 km, 2:15, ohne Regen bei 3 bis 4 Grad, hat mich doch ganz schön geschlaucht. Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur zu wenig Flüssigkeit und Zucker dabei. Kehren wir morgen  unterwegs irgendwo ein?

Äh, die Bundesstraße ist die Straße von Worzeldorf zum Zollhaus, oder?

Bis morgen
Karsten


----------



## showman (12. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi showman,
> 
> Zeit ist genug vorhanden, nur mit der Power weiß nicht so. Bin heute nach 1 Monat Aussetzen mal wieder an der alten Veste unterwegs gewesen. 38 km, 2:15, ohne Regen bei 3 bis 4 Grad, hat mich doch ganz schön geschlaucht. Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur zu wenig Flüssigkeit und Zucker dabei. Kehren wir morgen  unterwegs irgendwo ein?
> 
> ...


Ja genau die Straße (geht dann über die A73 und wird in Nbg. zur Münchner). Wir kehren nach ca. 30 Km ein (Ungelstätten). Über deine Fitness mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Die ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend . 

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (12. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ subbnkaschber, kommst du sicher?
> 
> Gruß Showman


 @showman

sorry hab schon wieder die rotzerei im gesicht .... muss absagen


----------



## showman (12. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> @showman
> 
> sorry hab schon wieder die rotzerei im gesicht .... muss absagen


Auwaia, so packen wir die Pizzafresser nie    Du mußt mehr biken, dann klappts auch mit der Rotzerei. Mich hats noch nicht erwischt aber ich wart ja auch noch auf die Bazillen aus dem Kindergarten   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (12. November 2004)

nö, so leicht bekommt ihr uns nicht - wir punkten morgen und spielen im Schlamm   

Blacksurf


----------



## showman (12. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> nö, so leicht bekommt ihr uns nicht - wir punkten morgen und spielen im Schlamm
> 
> Blacksurf



Abwarten,

der Winter is noch lang und morgen werde ich brutal zuschlagen  Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß in Schweinfurt. Grüße an alle.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (12. November 2004)

so Herrschaften:

Sonntag 9:00 Uhr an der Veste
Alternativtreffpunkt um 10:00 Uhr am Rangaublick...da kommen Hartl und Obi...
noch ein wenig biken...dann gegen 12:00 heim zum futtern

14:00 Uhr am Forsthaus
Crossrennen gucken...Elite-Start ist um 10 nach zwei...


----------



## Mr.Chili (12. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich wart ja auch noch auf die Bazillen aus dem Kindergarten



Mensch Jürgen nimm doch deinen nachwuchs JEDEN Tag in  Arm un gieb im
an Dicken Kuss


----------



## traileruli (13. November 2004)

Hallo, Hallo, ich sag die Touren für heute und morgen, 13/14.11.04 wegen Land unter = Dauerregen ab. 

Neuer,nächster Termin für die Touren ist Sa/So. 27/28.11.04 mit der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter. Ich würd mich ja schon für uns über Nicht-Regen oder Frost, oder am besten mit Schnee überzuckerte Landschaft freuen. Wer den besten Draht zu Petrus hat möge doch mal eine Bitte dafür vorbringen.

Soo long Bikerinnen und Biker bis zum nächsten Mal. Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr dabei seid.

Gruß Uli



PS: Wenn ich euere Adressen hätt und Telefonnummern, könnt ich euch in solchen Fällen direkt Bescheid sagen.


----------



## blacksurf (13. November 2004)

fein, bin dann das nächste Mal veilleicht dabei, Schnee ist mir auch lieber!

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (13. November 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Hallo, ich sag die Touren für heute und morgen, 13/14.11.04 wegen Land unter = Dauerregen ab.
> 
> Neuer,nächster Termin für die Touren ist Sa/So. 27/28.11.04 mit der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter. Ich würd mich ja schon für uns über Nicht-Regen oder Frost, oder am besten mit Schnee überzuckerte Landschaft freuen. Wer den besten Draht zu Petrus hat möge doch mal eine Bitte dafür vorbringen.
> 
> ...




Das nenne ich ne gute Idee ... war etwas kurzfristig diesmal 

@ Showman .... sorry, aber ich habe verpennt .... so geht das wenn man bis in die frühen Morgenstunden an irgendwelchen dubiosen Bikeshops rumbastelt


----------



## traileruli (13. November 2004)

Hallo, Hallo, wieder kurzfristig, für die, die Ihren Freischwimmer nachmachen wollen:

UND JETZT DOCH!

MORGEN, am SONNTAG 14.11.04, nach vielem Hin und Her, enttäuschten Bikern, die selbst vor kilometerlangen Anfahrten nicht zurückschrecken, 

FAHREN wir die ERLANGENER TOUR.

START 11 UHR am Waldschießhausparkplatz.

Ausschreibung anbei. 

Die Forchheimer Tour fahren wir am 27.11.04 mit Ausweichtermin 28.11.04.

Würd mich freuen, wenn einer von euch kommen kann.
Uli


----------



## showman (13. November 2004)

*Hallo*

an alle Rotznasen, Verschlafenen, Nichtschtschwimmer und Antischlammfetischisten. Wie schon angekündigt traf ich um Punkt neun am Steinbrüchlein ein, und was seh ich da??? *NIX*. Ich denk mir "super". Kann ich gleich wieder Heim fahren und den ganzen Tag faul am Sofa rumliegen. Gibt immerhin auch zwei Punkte für Extremcouching    Aber dann kommt es knüppeldick  Carsten und Dirk hatten sich aufgrund eines kleinen Verfahrers nur ein bisschen verspätet uns so mußte ich dann doch zur Mission Impossible starten. Um 9:15 Uhr gings dann los über Moorenbrunn Richtung Tiergarten wo wir die ersten verständnislosen Blicke der Fraktion der Beweglichen Hindernisse auf uns zogen. Naja egal. Weiter auf dem Blaustrich wo wir uns dann *RICHTIG* einsauten. Der aufgeweichte Boden der Klamm erledigte dann den Rest. An der Scheune in Ungelstätten angekommen mußte ich mir erst mal die Schlammkruste aus dem Gesicht bröseln damit ich überhaupt erkannt wurde. Nochmal vielen Dank an Johanna und Dieter die wieder einmal ein Herz für verschlammte Bikerlein hatten und uns trotzdem reinließen. Nach einem Pott Hühner und Gulaschsuppe und Tiramisu gings dann weiter über Röthenbach nach Altdorf wo wir auf gut Glück unseren Weg suchten (das Navigationsequipment war zwischenzeitlich ausgefallen). Ohne Verfahrer fanden wir den Blaustrich den wir bis kurz vor der Teufelskirche bei Sonnenschein folgten.







Mittlerweile hatten wir und unsere Bikes die gleiche Farbe die durch den folgenden Pfad noch verstärkt wurde. Jetzt noch schnell an der Sophienquelle vorbei. Auf dem Weg nach Altenthann hagelte es dann kurz. Also schnell rein in den Thanngraben um unser Outfit der anderen Farbe des Bodens anzupassen. Der Wurzelpfad vor Rummelsberg erforderte dann nochmal volle Konzentration (im nassen ist der gar net so einfach). Dann schnell über die Schwarzach. Genau auf der Brücke testet dann Dirk ob die auch einen Einschlag aushält 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zum Glück nix passiert. Jetzt noch schnell durch die Schwarzachschlucht und dann am alten Kanal nach Wendelstein. Hier trennten sich unsere Wege weil es für Carsten und Dirk besser war am Kanal weiter zu fahren. Hoffe mal die zwei sind gut Heim gekommen  Ich fuhr dann noch am Wasserbehälter vorbei, durchs Wenrloch und über den Glasersberg zum Steinbrüchlein. Am Auto hatte ich dann 65 Km auf dem Tacho. War eine super Tour auch wenn das Wetter schon sehr grenzwertig war. Danke auch nochmal an Carsten und Dirk die anscheinend genauso   wie ich und das sie sich mit mir gequält haben.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (13. November 2004)

Scheint ja super gewesen zu sein .... naja, war ja auch nicht dabei 

Hoffe das "Ding" wird irgendwann nochmal wiederholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (14. November 2004)

ich hab an euch gedacht.   war bestimmt saugeil die schlammschlacht.
 das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei. ich schlürf die ganze zeit nur tee das muss doch irgendwann mal helfen


----------



## traileruli (14. November 2004)

Tour Rundfahrt Erlangen-Ratsberg-Marloffstein-Hetzlesser Berg und retour.
Hallo liebe Mitradler, erstmal vielen Dank für euere Teilnahme an der ersten "Prüfungstour". Wir sind zu 14 gestartet, hatten Teilnehmer aus Lichtenfels, München, Bad Homburg, Lauf, Fäth/Nbg Forchheim und Cadolzburg,ca. in gleichen Teilen CCler und Freerider. Alle sind Zufrieden, hoff ich, und hatten Ihren Spaß bei ca 50% Singletrailanteil.
Berg nauf waren halt die CCler schneller, weil es halt kein Spaß ist mit 17kg 200 Hm naufzukurbeln. Oder lag's doch daran, das man eine Ziggi zuviel gequalmt hat? Na ja, aber nunder und des war echt triky/klitschig und da ham dies mit den Dual- und Freeridekochern qualmen lassen.
Wie auch immer, schee wars, und vorallem des Wetter war traumhaft schön.
Nach knapp 3 Stunden, 30 km und 500hm waren wir wieder in Erlangen am Waldschießhaus und ham uns den Bauch mit isotonischen Gerstenkaltschalen und Schäufala mit Kließ gefüllt.
Happy trails Uli

*Ankündigung: * Die nächste Tour, am Sonntag 28.11.04, ist mit Start in Forchheim, mit befahren der Singletrails am Keller-Mountain, dem heimlich-heiligen Bierberg, Retterner Kanzel, ein Felskanzel oberhalb vom Regnitz-/Wiesenttal mit riesigem Ausblick auf Forchheim, zur Vexierskapelle gegeüber vom Tafelberg Walberla, mit einer anschließenden Umrundung von diesm Wahrzeichen der Fränkischen Schweiz.
Also wer Lust hat schickt mir seine e-mail und dann gibts ne Tourausschreibung. Is natürlich alles kostenlos.
Gruß Uli


----------



## karstenenh (15. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab an euch gedacht.   war bestimmt saugeil die schlammschlacht.
> das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei. ich schlürf die ganze zeit nur tee das muss doch irgendwann mal helfen




Neee subbnkaschber, 

soooo toll war die Schlammschlacht denn auch nicht. Hab bis heute noch nicht alles wieder sauber. Bin echt am Überlegen, ob ich mir nicht noch völlig stillos Schutzbleche anschaffe. Wenns einem den Dreck zwischen die Jacke und die Hose bläst, ach nee, ich habs nicht so mit der Reinigung.

Trotzdem wars schee. Besonders die Momente, als wir unter dicken, dunklen Wolken dahin holperten, die ringsum von hellem Licht berändert waren. Seht den Mond groß im Westen ...   

War wirklich klasse, mal so einige schöne Stellen gezeigt zu bekommen. Die Einkehr und das Verständnis der Wirtsleute hat über die klammen Finger und Zehen hinweggetröstet, und showman hat uns mit und ohne GPS-Unterstützung gut geführt. Danke Martin. Da mein kleiner Bruder (Dirvo) und ich uns so kolossal verfahren haben, bis wir überhaupt den Parkplatz gefunden haben, an dem showman gewartet hat, sind es bei uns insgesamt über 90 km geworden. 

Nun weiß ich leider nicht, woran es liegt. Die 103 km in Israel von Kirjat Schmonah bis auf den Hermon und von da zurück bis Rosh Pinah bei 35 Grad im Schatten (es war aber nirgendwo Schatten) haben mir nichts ausgemacht (über 2000 Höhenmeter) aber die Tour am Samstag bei 3 Grad und 80-100 Prozent Luftfeuchtigkeit .... ich weiß nicht, jedenfalls streiken meine Achillessehnen. Wenn es morgen nicht besser wird, geh ich zu meinem Orthopäden. Es hat nicht mal mehr zu nem kleinen Abstecher auf den Schuttberg gereicht.

Bau ich nun noch meine Leuchte zusammen, oder laß ich den Abend sanft ausklingen ... 

Wird wohl nix mit der alten Veste am nächsten Mittwoch. Das Leben ist so hart   

Karsten

PS: @Martin. Hast Du das schöne Bild auch noch in einer höheren Auflösung? Wenn nicht, ist es auch gut. So leuchtend brilliante Farben .... kaum zu glauben, daß wir von vorn bis hinten mit Ralleystreifen verziert waren.

PPS: @subbnkaschber. Viel trinken ist auf jeden Fall gut. Aber wenn es nicht hilft, fahren oder zum Arzt. So oder so, gute Besserung.


----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

tja ... das Fahren bei kühleren Temperaturen hat konditionell eine ganz andere Qualität .... hab ich auch schon bemerkt ....


----------



## karstenenh (15. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> tja ... das Fahren bei kühleren Temperaturen hat konditionel eine ganz andere Qualität .... hab ich auch schon bemerkt ....



Das ist die eine Sache, stimmt schon. Aber kann denn allein Konditionsmangel solche Schmerzen verursachen ...  Schei.kälte ...


----------



## blacksurf (15. November 2004)

@karsten

wünsche gute Besserung!


----------



## TortureKing (15. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die eine Sache, stimmt schon. Aber kann denn allein Konditionsmangel solche Schmerzen verursachen ...  Schei.kälte ...



nö, das ist das Alter


----------



## karstenenh (16. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo*
> 
> ... Dann schnell über die Schwarzach. Genau auf der Brücke testet dann Dirk ob die auch einen Einschlag aushält
> 
> ...



Da war der arme Dirk hinter showman und vor mir. Ihm ist bitterlich das Vorderrad nach links und das Heck nach rechts so heftig weggeglitscht, daß kein Zappeln und kein Gegenlenken mehr helfen konnte.


----------



## karstenenh (16. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> nö, das ist das Alter



Oh weh ... er hat es gemerkt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (16. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> wünsche gute Besserung!



Danke  
Das hilft


----------



## subbnkaschber (16. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: @subbnkaschber. Viel trinken ist auf jeden Fall gut. Aber wenn es nicht hilft, fahren oder zum Arzt. So oder so, gute Besserung.



@karsten
Ja thx - ich bin schon auf dem Weg der Besserung. Hoffe das bei Dir auch bald wieder alles Ok ist.
TK hat bestimmt recht, wir sind halt keine 20 mehr   
und Kindergärten sind die reinsten Bazillenschleudern   mein Kleiner bringt jede Seuche mit Heim und teilt dann brav alles mit mir  

bis bald   


PS: Ich hab mir hinten nen kleinen"Hummerschwanz" ans Bike geschraubt


----------



## showman (16. November 2004)

> und Kindergärten sind die reinsten Bazillenschleudern  mein Kleiner bringt jede Seuche mit Heim und teilt dann brav alles mit mir



*Ja Leute,* 

ihr müßt da schon ein bisschen Nachhelfen. In der Früh ein bisschen Vitamin C (Pulver (nein nicht schnupfen   )), Nachmittag Echinazin und vor den schlafengehen ein Schlückchen Melissengeist. Das hält so mache Seuche ab. Gleich wenns im Hals kratzt oder in der Nase kribbelt Medidonzin oder zwei Aspirin auflösen (auch wegen dem Vitamin C). Und beim biken natürlich richtig anziehen. Net zu warm oder kalt (ok, ist net grad einfach) oder am besten ein Ersatztrikot oder Unterhemd zum wechseln wenns ins Wirtshaus geht. 

Gruß Showman

PS: Ich hoff aber trotzdem das Carsten mal wieder mit fährt


----------



## subbnkaschber (17. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Ja Leute,*
> 
> ihr müßt da schon ein bisschen Nachhelfen. In der Früh ein bisschen Vitamin C (Pulver (nein nicht schnupfen   )), Nachmittag Echinazin und vor den schlafengehen ein Schlückchen Melissengeist. Das hält so mache Seuche ab.



LOL unser showman ist ja ne richtige Kräuterhexe   
Das mit dem Melissengeist versteh ich schon, sind mind. 55% Alkohol drin


----------



## oBATMANo (17. November 2004)

Melissengeist ist 80 %iger Menthylalkohol.
Dann bekommst vielleicht keine Erkältung, aber dafür wirst Blind und fällst in nächsten Bach.


----------



## TortureKing (17. November 2004)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Melissengeist ist 80 %iger Menthylalkohol.
> Dann bekommst vielleicht keine Erkältung, aber dafür wirst Blind und fällst in nächsten Bach.



Jetzt wird mir so einiges klar .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (17. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird mir so einiges klar .....



LOL da fällt mir auch was ein ....


----------



## TortureKing (17. November 2004)

Aber wenn wir grad schon am babbeln sind ..... wie siehts mit nem Nightride am Freitag Abend aus ?


----------



## showman (17. November 2004)

Wann, wo, warum???

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (17. November 2004)

Freitag 19.11. 
18:00 Uhr
Bootparkplatz

Wer will ?


----------



## Altitude (18. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag 19.11.
> 18:00 Uhr
> Bootparkplatz
> 
> Wer will ?



wie wärs um 14.30???

locker 2 Stunden

abends kann ich net


----------



## TortureKing (18. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs um 14.30???
> 
> locker 2 Stunden
> 
> abends kann ich net



mußt Du nix Arbeiten ?


----------



## Altitude (18. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> mußt Du nix Arbeiten ?



Freitags nur bis 14.00 - ist bei mir in der Firma "Heilig"


----------



## TortureKing (18. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Freitags nur bis 14.00 - ist bei mir in der Firma "Heilig"



hehe ... ist ja wie bei den Mauerers


----------



## karstenenh (18. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag 19.11.
> 18:00 Uhr
> Bootparkplatz
> 
> Wer will ?


 
Meinst Du den Parkplatz am Yachthafen am neuen Kanal südöstlich der Rothenburger Straße? 
Wenn meine Achillessehnen bis dahin nicht mehr so schmerzen und die Leuchte lämpelt bin ich gerne dabei. 

Nachmittags um 14:30 kann ich nicht. Bin nicht bei den Maurern ...

Karsten


----------



## TortureKing (18. November 2004)

Neee ........ das ist der Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (18. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Neee ........ das ist der Treffpunkt


Na bloß gut, daß wir nochmal davon gesprochen haben ... 
Donnern wir dann im Dunkeln den Schuttberg runter oder wo soll es hingehen?


----------



## TortureKing (18. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Na bloß gut, daß wir nochmal davon gesprochen haben ...
> Donnern wir dann im Dunkeln den Schuttberg runter oder wo soll es hingehen?



Lass Dich überraschen .....


----------



## showman (18. November 2004)

@ TK, 
weiß noch net obs klappt. Hab Morgen ausnahmsweise Spätschicht. Tel. dich morgen mal an.

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (19. November 2004)

Bin leider mit meinem Lämpchen heute gescheitert. Mußte zwei Buchsen wieder auslöten, weil die Kurzschlüsse verursacht haben und beim letzten Stecker ist mir dann das Lötzinn ausgegangen. Die Leuchtdiode für die Tachobeleuchtung habe ich auch noch verpolt. Ist irgendwie nicht so gut gelaufen mein Bastelabend.   

Macht aber nichts. Morgen kauf ich ein, und für nächste Woche sollte ich dann auch endlich im Dunkeln fahren können. Nur morgen (bzw. heute) abend wird das nichts mehr mit fertig bauen. Werde also leider nicht um 19.00 am Bootsparkplatz sein. Hoffentlich fällt der schöne nightride nun nicht meinetwegen aus. Den Geräuschen draußen zu folge könnte es allerdings ganz unabhängig von mir ins Wasser fallen. Es muß doch auch irgendwann mal wieder aufhören zu regnen.  

In jedem Fall bedauerlich. Hätte mich gerne überraschen lassen ... 

Bis bald
Karsten


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. November 2004)

ok, nen kurzen ausritt gönnn ich mir


----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Bin leider mit meinem Lämpchen heute gescheitert. Mußte zwei Buchsen wieder auslöten, weil die Kurzschlüsse verursacht haben und beim letzten Stecker ist mir dann das Lötzinn ausgegangen. Die Leuchtdiode für die Tachobeleuchtung habe ich auch noch verpolt. Ist irgendwie nicht so gut gelaufen mein Bastelabend.
> 
> Macht aber nichts. Morgen kauf ich ein, und für nächste Woche sollte ich dann auch endlich im Dunkeln fahren können. Nur morgen (bzw. heute) abend wird das nichts mehr mit fertig bauen. Werde also leider nicht um 19.00 am Bootsparkplatz sein. Hoffentlich fällt der schöne nightride nun nicht meinetwegen aus. Den Geräuschen draußen zu folge könnte es allerdings ganz unabhängig von mir ins Wasser fallen. Es muß doch auch irgendwann mal wieder aufhören zu regnen.
> 
> ...





Jaja, der Hund hat die Hausaufgaben gegessen, die Schwester hat die falsche Tasche mitgenommen, Oma hat die beiden Eltern gebissen und Du mußt auf Deine kleine Schwester aufpassen bzw. das leprakranke Patenkind aus Botswana, das noch dazu keine Zähne hat und seit 27 Jahren auf dem Rücken eines toten Elefanten festgebunden ist kommt zu Besuch, usw.  .....  ..... immer diese Ausreden   

Macht nix, wenn Du um 19:00 Uhr gekommen wärst, hättest Du noch ungefähr ne Stunde warten müssen, dann wären wir auch schon wieder zurück gewesen, weil wir doch schon um 18:00 Uhr losgefahren sind. 

Also macht nix, nächstes Mal wird alles gut.


----------



## Silva (19. November 2004)

Hallo,

will auch mal auf ne Tour hinweisen. Hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Termin
 21.11.2004

Treffpunkt
 Fritz-Munkert-Platz, Ziegelstein  U-Bahnhof Ziegelstein

Uhrzeit
 10.00 Uhr

Strecke
 Geplant ist eine Route in den nördlichen Reichswald. Dort gibts erstaunlicherweise einige wunderschöne und teilweise auch anspruchsvolle Trails und MTB-Spielplätze

Streckenlänge
 ca. 30 - 35 km - ca. 3 Stunden

Höhenmeter
 Eher wenig

Schwierigkeit
 kann ich nicht genau beurteilen - aber ist schon bißchen was geboten

Verpflegung
 Genügend mitnehmen  Einkehr ist nicht geplant

Wettervorhersage
 Am Sonntag heiteres und kaltes Winterwetter. Höchstwerte bei +1 Grad. (Wetterochs)

Das Ganze ist ne Tour vom ADFC Nürnberg.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust - Dann bis Sonntag

Wolfgang


----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

Mensch Wolfgang ... was hälst Du davon am kommenden Sonntag an der Veste mit zu fahren und wir kommen dann das Weekend drauf zu Dir ..... ?


----------



## showman (19. November 2004)

Hi @ all,

also heut Abend wird nix. Muß zwar doch net arbeiten mach aber mal Pause. Waren gestern auf dem H-Blockx Konzert im Hirsch. War geil aber spät.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

@ Ingo ... wo treffen wir uns ?


----------



## Silva (19. November 2004)

> Mensch Wolfgang ... was hälst Du davon am kommenden Sonntag an der Veste mit zu fahren und wir kommen dann das Weekend drauf zu Dir ..... ?


Ich komm gerne mal zur Veste, aber die Sonntagstour ist im Winterprogramm drin. Da geht nix mit verschieben


----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

Silva schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm gerne mal zur Veste, aber die Sonntagstour ist im Winterprogramm drin. Da geht nix mit verschieben



Mensch dann erzähl doch dann wann Du wieder fährst .... ich / wir kommen gerne .... Reichswald ist genial, ich kenne mich nur nicht aus ....


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ingo ... wo treffen wir uns ?


schon gefunden


----------



## karstenenh (19. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, der Hund hat die Hausaufgaben gegessen, die Schwester hat die falsche Tasche mitgenommen, Oma hat die beiden Eltern gebissen und Du mußt auf Deine kleine Schwester aufpassen bzw. das leprakranke Patenkind aus Botswana, das noch dazu keine Zähne hat und seit 27 Jahren auf dem Rücken eines toten Elefanten festgebunden ist kommt zu Besuch, usw.  .....  ..... immer diese Ausreden




Wow, diese Liste von Ausreden ist echt klasse, die muß ich mir merken.   

Meine Lampe hatte ich heut abend um halb neun fertig. Und ich MUSSTE sie aus probieren. Hab nen paar Runden an der alten Veste gedreht. Außer einem Fuchs ist mir niemand begegnet. Es hat gehagelt, geschneit und zum Schluß geregnet aber irgendwie hatte es echt was. Ach ja, die Lampe ist recht ordentlich geworden. Brennt nur nicht lange genug. Aber es war ja auch kalt (1 Grad über 0)



			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nix, wenn Du um 19:00 Uhr gekommen wärst, hättest Du noch ungefähr ne Stunde warten müssen, dann wären wir auch schon wieder zurück gewesen, weil wir doch schon um 18:00 Uhr losgefahren sind.



Uuups, auch das noch. Ja, so wär es dann wohl gelaufen   Wie war denn Deine Tour?


----------



## TortureKing (19. November 2004)

Die Tour war klasse ... sind auch relatv weit gekommen in den etwa 2 Stunden die wir gefahren sind .... was lustig war sind die Orkanschäden die heute Nacht passiert sind ... Subbnkaschber und ich kamen uns zeitweise wie auf nem Crossrennen vor ... runter vom Bike, über Baum drüberhüppen ... ruf 3 mal reintreten runter usw. .... am Glasernberg ist es richtig schlimm, wenn da nicht geputzt wird ists Essig mit fahren im Winter (sollten uns da evtl. mal ne Reinigungsaktion überlegen) .... 

Das einzig blöde war das ich mir an nem Berg durch ein durchrutschendes Hinterrad auf ner nassen Wurzel, das Knie dermasen doof am Vorbau anschlug, das es jetzt blau und geschwollen ist .... und abwinkeln und gehen ist auch nicht so der Killer   .... mal sehen ob das wieder bis So. hinhaut .... VoltarenGel ist auf jeden Fall im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (20. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... am Glasernberg ist es richtig schlimm, wenn da nicht geputzt wird ists Essig mit fahren im Winter (sollten uns da evtl. mal ne Reinigungsaktion überlegen) ....


Das ist doch der Berg an der Strecke von Wendelstein zum Steinbrüchle, oder? Den sollten wir allerdings räumen, find ich. Bäume rücken fällt sicher unter alternative Sportarten.   



			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzig blöde war das ich mir an nem Berg durch ein durchrutschendes Hinterrad auf ner nassen Wurzel, das Knie dermasen doof am Vorbau anschlug, das es jetzt blau und geschwollen ist .... und abwinkeln und gehen ist auch nicht so der Killer   .... mal sehen ob das wieder bis So. hinhaut .... VoltarenGel ist auf jeden Fall im Einsatz



Da wünsche ich auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Das Gel sollte ich mir vielleicht auch mal besorgen. Meine Achillessehnen fühlen sich nach wie vor nicht gesund an. Mal sehen, wie weit ich mit denen morgen überhaupt komme.

CU
Karsten


----------



## showman (20. November 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Achillessehnen fühlen sich nach wie vor nicht gesund an. Mal sehen, wie weit ich mit denen morgen überhaupt komme.
> Karsten


Bin auch nicht 100% ig fit. War neulich auf dem H-Blockx Konzert im Hirsch ein bisschen moschen und Pogo tanzen. War echt geil und ich hab Vollgas gegeben was ich jetzt noch in den Beinen merke 
  Wir lassens morgen halt ein bisschen ruhiger angehen. Sind ja keine 20 mehr    Nach unserer letzten Tour habs ich Links (Achillessehnen) auch gemerkt, war aber am nächsten Tag wieder weg. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## traileruli (23. November 2004)

*HALLO HALLO,*

Ankündigung: Die nächste Tour, am Sonntag 28.11.04, ist mit Start in Forchheim um 11 Uhr, mit befahren der Singletrails am Keller-Mountain, dem heimlich-heiligen Bierberg, hinauf zur Retterner Kanzel, ein Felskanzel oberhalb vom Regnitz-/Wiesenttal mit riesigem Ausblick auf Forchheim, weiter zur Vexierskapelle gegenüber vom Tafelberg Walberla, mit einer anschließenden Umrundung von diesem Wahrzeichen der Fränkischen Schweiz.
Länge ca 35 km/ ca 500 Hm, wie üblich in der Fränkischen bei dem Wetter glattes Geläuf, _aber geil !_ 
Anschließend können wir uns noch im Bistro der Kletterhalle eine Gerstenkaltschale und ne Pizza neidrücken. Ich klär mal, ob wir gegen geringes Entgeld auch die Duschen und Umkleideräume benutzen dürfen.
Also wer Lust hat schickt mir seine e-mail und dann gibts ne Tourausschreibung. 
Würd mich freuen!

Gruß Uli


----------



## TortureKing (23. November 2004)

Ach jetzt hör mal wieder auf .... alter Spammer .....


----------



## traileruli (23. November 2004)

@tortenking  ???????????????


----------



## Coffee (23. November 2004)

@ trialeruli,

ich sags ungern, aber eigentlich ist dieses crossposting (immer den gleichen beitrag in mehreren foren udn threads) nicht erwünscht. und ich bitte dich in zukunft das doch einzuschränken. sonst muss ich das löschen   

danke coffee


----------



## traileruli (23. November 2004)

eyey drillsergant, mam !


----------



## traileruli (24. November 2004)

Hallo,@ all, 
wer weiß schon, ob er am Sonntag, 28.11.04 bei der Tour rund ums Walberla mitfahren will ? 
Gruß Uli


----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

*Samstag 27.11.04
13:45 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Bootparkplatz
Tourdauer: 2-3 Stunden
Tempo: Easy*

Mit dabei schon:
Subbnkaschber
Showman
Belze
ich

wer noch ?


----------



## showman (26. November 2004)

Was für Eqipment wird verlangt???

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (26. November 2004)

ich auch   

@TK: Kannst du bitte das Innenlager mitbringen?


----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Eqipment wird verlangt???
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wir können gerne ne SSP-Ausfahrt draus machen .... da freu ich mich dann um so mehr 

@ Nutella: Gerne (Stepahn denkdrandenkdranmerksDir)


----------



## subbnkaschber (26. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> *Samstag 27.11.04
> 13:45 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Bootparkplatz
> Tourdauer: 2-3 Stunden
> ...



ups soo spät?????
sorry dat geht bei mir nicht   => absage


----------



## showman (26. November 2004)

Hab mal den SSPler und das Marin eingepackt. Eins davon wird schon passen. @ Beelze, denkst du bitte an die Bimmeln. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal den SSPler und das Marin eingepackt. Eins davon wird schon passen. @ Beelze, denkst du bitte an die Bimmeln.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Belze was ist mit Dir ?

Schalter oder SSP ?

.... nicht das ich dann morgen weider der einzige SSP-Doldi bin


----------



## nutallabrot (26. November 2004)

ich fahr SSP, der Schalter geht gerade nicht (Schaltung   ) und beim Fully (ja auch ich hab eins  )  fehlt das Innenlager


----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen
ich werde das Innenlager nicht vergessen


----------



## nutallabrot (27. November 2004)

sorry, aber wenns weiter so regnet klinke ich mich wieder aus, will nicht schon wieder Erkältung haben


----------



## TortureKing (27. November 2004)

bei Regen habe ich auch keine besondere Lust, aber das können wir ja hier noch kurzfristig vereinbaren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (27. November 2004)

soderle .... aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse und keiner Lust unter diesen Bedingungen zu fahren hat, wurde die Tour wieder abgesagt ......


----------



## Mr.Chili (27. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> soderle .... aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse und keiner Lust unter diesen Bedingungen zu fahren hat, wurde die Tour wieder abgesagt ......



So kenn ich euch  

Vielzuviel    


....................weicheier...................................................................


----------



## TortureKing (27. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> So kenn ich euch
> 
> Vielzuviel
> 
> ...




Kummer Du amol hamm .... dei Rennschelln grigsd nächstn Freitoch .... Hundsgrübbl verregder .....


----------



## showman (27. November 2004)

Also ich wär schon kommen aber alleine hab ich auch keine Lust. Werd morgen früh mal kurz bei mir in der Umgebung fahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (27. November 2004)

Wo fahrt Ihr denn da eigentlich immer rum?

 EDIT:
 Habs grad gelesen 
 Hätte den Thread vorher schon mal durchlesen solln


----------



## traileruli (27. November 2004)

HALLO HALLO,
*wir sagen die Tour nicht  ab, wir sind Eisenharte!*  

Tour morgen:
Start um 11 Uhr an der Kletterhalle, Wiesentcenter in Forchheim,
über den Keller-Mountain, der heimlich-heiligen Bierberg Forchheims, 
dann Retterner Kanzel, 
weiter zur Vexierskapelle Reifenberg , 
anschließenden Umrundung vom Walberla und ham ins warma.
Duschen und Umziehen in der Kletterhalle möglich (0,50 Euro in die Kaffekasse)
Länge ca 35 km/ ca 500 Hm, 
aasch Glatt, aber geil ! 

WER WILL NOCHMAL UND HAT NOCH NICHT?

Gruß Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (27. November 2004)

Sehr gut, denn eins ist klar:

NUR DIE HARTEN KOMMEN IN DEN GARTEN!!!  

Na denne, bis morgen

So long 
Schlupp


----------



## TortureKing (27. November 2004)

Iss scho gut


----------



## Beelzebub (28. November 2004)

nachdem es gestern nachmittag ja dann irgendwie nicht mehr geregnet hat. bin ich doch noch für 1,5std aufs rad gesprungen.  
so und jetzt geh ich mit showman radeln


----------



## traileruli (28. November 2004)

Hallo hier ist Radio Eriwan Forchheim:
Wetter ist brauchbar, nicht naß von oben, das Geläuf glibschig wie gewünscht, U N D
die Tour findet statt !!!!
Bis nachäd ihr gadnhadn


----------



## showman (28. November 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> so und jetzt geh ich mit showman radeln


Ach du warst des der mit mir geradelt ist. Hab dich in dem Schmodder gar net erkannt 
   War ne tolle lockere Runde. Über 30 Km. Das gab ordentlich Punkte fürs Team   

Schönen Sonntag @ all

Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (28. November 2004)

So Uli getestet(Traileruli)

Fazit: lauter Fit****er................un ich binn sooooooooo schlecht  

Wenn der rest vom Team a wengerla mera punkten täte könnt i a mal a 
Trainingspause mach.


----------



## showman (28. November 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> So Uli getestet(Traileruli)
> 
> Fazit: lauter Fit****er................un ich binn sooooooooo schlecht
> 
> ...


 Neenee, fahr du nur mal weiter bist nimmer kannst 
  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (28. November 2004)

so war auch über 2 std im Stadtwald und hab mich von einem Triathleten scheuchen lassen *ächz*
also 10 Plätze im Ranking fehlen Euch noch zu uns


----------



## showman (28. November 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> so war auch über 2 std im Stadtwald und hab mich von einem Triathleten scheuchen lassen *ächz*
> also 10 Plätze im Ranking fehlen Euch noch zu uns


Die Betonung liegt auf *NOCH*. Hatte nicht viel Zeit heute weil Nina Geburtstag hat. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (28. November 2004)

@showman: uuii, liebe Geburtstagsgrüsse an deine KLeine!
Feiert schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (28. November 2004)

genau der showman und ich hätten noch stundenlang bei dem wetter weiterradeln können.
ich hab eh meine zehen nicht mehr gespürt   drum merke nachm winterbiken ist duschen nochmal so geil


----------



## traileruli (28. November 2004)

Hallo @-all, schee wars, danke euch allen.
Gestartet sind wir zu 17, nach 8  haben wir eine lassen müssen, weitere 3 später ham wir 2 aufgenommen, leider nach 3 wieder 3 verloren, weil eine gefallen ist, nach weiter 4 sind noch 2 abhandengekommen, nun blieb aber der Rest die letzten 15.
Dies ist keine Strickmustervorgabe.
Frage ans Publikum: wieviele waren wir im Ziel und wieviele km sind wir gefahren?  
War auf jedenfall schön matschig, das Wetter war toll, und jeder der nicht mit war hat was verpasst. Danach waren wir noch schön Kaffee/Kuchen/Pizza essen in der Kletterhalle in FO.
Bis zum nächsten mal
Uli


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Dezember 2004)

Bin heut mal die Tour von der ersten Seite, "Showmans Projekt", gefahre.
 Allerdings hab ichs nicht in 3,5 Std. geschafft. Brauchte schon eher ein bissl was über 4 Std. Hatte aber auch ein paar kleine Umkehrer. Falsche Abbiegung, falsches Wegzeichen, Sonnenbrille liegen lassen ...

 Leider bin ich etwas spät losgefahren und mußte mich zum Schluß recht sputen, damit ich nicht im Dunkeln rumgurken musste.

 Ist aber wirklich ne feine Tour 
 Werd ich wohl noch öfters fahren. 
 Bin bis jetzt immer zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth.
 Tiergarten oder in der Fränkischen rumgeeiert.


----------



## TortureKing (2. Dezember 2004)

Geht was am Samstag ? 
Hätte mal wieder Lust !


----------



## showman (2. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Geht was am Samstag ?
> Hätte mal wieder Lust !


 Klar geht was (wenns ner grad Backsteine pisst). Auf was hättst denn Lust?

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (2. Dezember 2004)

Radfahren ..... etwas länger ..... locker ...... mit Kneipenbesuch .....


----------



## showman (2. Dezember 2004)

Könnten nochmal die Moritzbergohnemoritzbergschwarzachschluchtkombinationsrunde fahren. Müßten aber zeitig los weil Abens Sitzung vom Verein ist und auch nur wenns net pißt weil auf fünf Std. im Regen biken hab ich keinen Bock.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (2. Dezember 2004)

gerne


----------



## Mr.Chili (3. Dezember 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> nur wenns net pißt weil auf fünf Std. im Regen biken hab ich keinen Bock.




.............................weichei..............................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (3. Dezember 2004)

Es soll ja am WE nicht regnen. Würd gerne wieder mitfahren. Diesmal werd ich mich wohl auch nicht so verfahren, wenn ich von St Leonhard zum Steinbrüchle radel


----------



## showman (3. Dezember 2004)

Obachd,

Probleme tauchen auf. Hab das WE Bereitschaft. Muß erst mal schaun ob ich Ersatz finde.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (4. Dezember 2004)

Moin,

am Sonntag um 10.30 an der Veste...wird locker...wir haben nen Hund dabei und ich werd mim Eingänger kommen...


----------



## showman (4. Dezember 2004)

*So*

wieder zu Hause. War wieder mal ne tolle Tour, wenn zum Glück auch verkürzt (sonst wären wir jetzt noch unterwegs) mit tollen Leuten    und mit einem tollen Kombinationsschweineschäuferlebraten mit zwa Gniedla  

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (4. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> am Sonntag um 10.30 an der Veste...wird locker...wir haben nen Hund dabei und ich werd mim Eingänger kommen...



Ich wär nur zu gern dabei. Das geht aber nur, wenn mir jemand heute abend oder morgen ziemlich früh noch einen Reifen vorbeibringt und verkauft. Wenns in Nürnberg/Fürth und mit Öffis (öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln) erreichbar ist, kann ich auch vorbeikommen. Mein Hinterreifen ist nämlich auf den letzten Kilometern der Heimfahrt "aus den Nähten gegangen", so daß der Schlauch mit einem vollendeten Knall geplatzt ist. Zum Glück mußte ich nicht mehr weit laufen bis zur U-Bahn ...


----------



## karstenenh (4. Dezember 2004)

Ja, ne schöne Tour war das. Bei bestem Winterpokalwetter traf ich mich um 9:30 mit Torture King an der Eibacherschleuse. Haben noch ein wenig auf blacksurf gewartet, aber sie zog die wohlige Bettwärme der frischen Luft vor   . Am Steinbrüchle haben wir noch einen Moment auf Showman und Silvia warten müssen, und dann ging es gemütlich los, über den Tiergarten, Blaustrich bis auf den Brunnerberg, mit kleiner Schleife oben darauf. Auf dem Hinweg hatte uns schon kurz nach dem Steinbrüchle eine Wirtschaft mit frischem Karpfen gelockt, und die liefen wir auf dem Rückweg an. Da Karpfen und eigentlich auch sonst alles schon aus war, gab es für uns die von showman schon beschriebene Spezialmischung. 

Dumm war nur, daß 5 Minuten nachdem ich mich von Torture King wieder an der Eibacher Schleuse verabschiedet hatte, mein Hinterreifen endgültig seinen Dienst quittierte. Der Schlauch hat gut geknallt. Hat zufällig jemand nen fat Albert liegen (am besten gleich für vorne auch einen), den (die) er mir kurzfristig verschachern kann?

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (4. Dezember 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hat zufällig jemand nen fat Albert liegen (am besten gleich für vorne auch einen), den (die) er mir kurzfristig verschachern kann?
> 
> Karsten



Auweh ... und ich sagte ja noch ... aber auf mich hört ja keiner  

leider habe ich keinen Albert nicht ..... meines Wissens nach liegt in der Garage noch 2x Ritchey Z-Max, leicht gebraucht .... die Übergabe müßte dann aber früh passieren, da ich dann um ca. 10:00 Uhr zu ner größeren Tour aufbrechen werde .....


----------



## blacksurf (4. Dezember 2004)

@all
 ja ja die Blacksurf erlebte eine böse Überraschung die musste nämlich noch was arbeiten weil sie am Freitag in der Hektik Mist gebaut hatte und das falsche Format benutzt hatte zum Layout. Zum Glück hatte ich das heute Morgen noch kontrolliert, also war Arbeit angesagt und das zweite Tourangebot um 13 Uhr musste ich auch absagen  Ich saß dann noch bis 16.30, jaja ich verbringe ja so gerne mein Tag am Computer *gggrrrr*
Naja zumindest morgen steht eine schöne Tour an!

Blacksurf


----------



## mox (4. Dezember 2004)

Sind die Schuhe heute angekommen? 
wenn ja überleg ich mir sogar, ob ich morgen mitradel


----------



## karstenenh (4. Dezember 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> ja ja die Blacksurf erlebte eine böse Überraschung die musste nämlich noch was arbeiten ... und das zweite Tourangebot um 13 Uhr musste ich auch absagen  Ich saß dann noch bis 16.30, jaja ich verbringe ja so gerne mein Tag am Computer *gggrrrr*
> Blacksurf



Oh blacksurf, Du dauerst mich. Ich kann Dich so gut verstehen. Es grenzte an ein Wunder, geschähe mir nicht noch des öfteren Ähnliches. 

Karsten


----------



## karstenenh (4. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing, mein Retter in der Not   

Werd es aber mit Reifen abholen und montieren nicht bis 10:30 Uhr an die alte Veste schaffen, weil vor 9 ist bei mir grundsätzlich fast vorm Aufstehen ...


----------



## TortureKing (7. Dezember 2004)

und ?
passen die reifen ?


----------



## karstenenh (8. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> und ?
> passen die reifen ?



Bestens passen die. Vielen Dank nochmal. Das Hinterrad läuft auch wieder so ruhig, wie es sollte und dank coffees Hinweis habe ich sogar den kaputten Zahn am kleinen Ritzel finden und richten können.

Allerdings haben die Richey zmax doch nicht den grip wie der fat Albert. Hat mich n paarmal fast zu Boden geschleudert...   

Und die Ortskenntnis läßt noch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Hab keinen Plan auf den kleinen Wegen zwischen Steinbrüchle und Schuttberg ....


----------



## showman (8. Dezember 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings haben die Richey zmax doch nicht den grip wie der fat Albert. Hat mich n paarmal fast zu Boden geschleudert...


Das hat sich bald erledigt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

>



Mit welcher Software erstellst Du den solche Routenpläne?


----------



## TortureKing (13. Dezember 2004)

ner Karte vom Bayerischen Landesvermessungsamt, nem Scanner und nem Zeichenprogram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2004)

Ooch, hatte gehofft es gäbe sowas wie nen Routenplaner.
Wie schaffst Du es denn, dass die Markierung genau dem geünschtem Weg folgt?
Is ja wohl kaum mit der Maus nachgezeichnet und mit der Funktion Auffüllen würde es wohl auch nicht klappen.


----------



## TortureKing (13. Dezember 2004)

es gibt die Karten auch als SW-Version ... dann fehlen aber die Wnaderbezeichnungen ..... Maus ? Klar, warum nicht .... den Pinsel in die benötigte Breite einstellen und dann malen ....


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2004)

Kannst Du nicht einfach sagen mit welchem Programm und Technik bzw. Tool Du die Routen zeichnest?
Kann doch nich so nen Geheimnis sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2004)

ich hab sowas mal mit GPS gemacht ... nachdem die karte eingescannt und zusammengestückelt war und dann auch noch jeder punkt seine koordinaten hatte sah das ungefähr so aus  ganz automatisch  

aber das bild da sieht wirklich eher nach zeichenprog aus  

hmm batman jetzt war ich noch immer nicht in deiner gegend mit dir radfahrn


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2004)

> hmm batman jetzt war ich noch immer nicht in deiner gegend mit dir radfahrn


Bist jeder Zeit willkommen.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2004)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Bist jeder Zeit willkommen.


hmm weisst ja wenn man net gezwungen wird gewinnt die faulheit und die macht der gewohnheit   hmm hast ne bikelampe ... hehe nightride


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Dezember 2004)

Ist grad im Bau.
Xenon 13 Watt Flutlicht; 13 Watt Fernlicht
Li-ion Akku 6 A 
Hält 3-6 Std.

Jetzt kommen wir aber vom Thema ab.
Hier in dem Thread findest aber am Anfang schon ne einfach aber nette Tour und in der Fränkischen gibts um Streitberg nen sehr spaßigen Höhenweg. Mit lustigen Abfahrten.


----------



## dubbel (16. Dezember 2004)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Is ja wohl kaum mit der Maus nachgezeichnet ...


ich vermute doch


----------



## Patzig (18. Dezember 2004)

Es geht auch geringfügig einfacher:
Die amtlichen topografischen Karten gibts auch schon digital als "TOP50" (1:50.000), "TOP25" (1:25.000) und teilweise als "TOP10" (1:10.000).

Autorouting beherrschen die (noch) nicht, das wäre bei der mäßigen Erfassung von Trails auch nicht besonders tauglich. Aber man kann mittels anderer Software die schon mit der Maus gezeichneten Wege als Tracks ins GPS übernehmen und umgekehrt per GPS aufgezeichnete Wegstrecken wieder direkt auf der Karte darstellen lassen.

Dazu kann das Höhenprofil eines Weges direkt angezeigt werden.
Nette Spielerei.
Das angehängte Bild ist auf 80% verkleinert, der Dateigröße wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2004)

Patzig schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht auch geringfügig einfacher:
> Die amtlichen topografischen Karten gibts auch schon digital als "TOP50" (1:50.000), "TOP25" (1:25.000) und teilweise als "TOP10" (1:10.000).


der grosse haken an den karte ist das da die wanderwegkennzeichnungen net drin sind ... deshalb hab ich damals die karte halt eingescannt. viele wanderwege sind in den Top 25 karte schwer zu sehen oder überhaupt net


----------



## Patzig (18. Dezember 2004)

Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht!
Die Qualität unserer "amtlichen" Karten lässt jenseits von Ortschaften und größeren Straßen wirklich viel zu wünschen übrig.   
Aber wie immer gilt: Das Abenteuer lockt! So kann ich mich wenigstens professionell mit digitaler Karte und GPS verfahren. Und bevor es GPS gab, hab ich immer gedacht, es läge halt an meiner weiblichen Seite, keine Karte lesen zu können, wenn Wege nicht da waren, wo sie sein sollten  
Das Einscannen und Zusammenbasteln von Karten ist schon mühsam, und die hiesigen Blätter haben (Fortführungsstand Napoleonischer Feldzug oder so) auch noch keine Wegmarkierungen. Zumindest die, die ich habe - mal wieder in den Laden gehen.
Dafür hat die Wegerfassung mit dem Geko201 beim heutigen Spaziergang ganz gut gefunzt, mit trotz tief verschneitem Wald kaum Empfangsausfällen.


----------



## karstenenh (19. Dezember 2004)

Karten hin, GPS her, es bleibt dabei: Umwege erhöhen die Ortskenntnis.   
Manche Sachen muß man sich auch einfach "erfahren". Wie heute zB. War mit showmann auf der Moritzbergtour unterwegs. Diesmal MIT Moritzberg. Verschneite Wälder, Hochnebel, jungfräuliche weiße, unberührte Trails, tieffliegende Raubvögel ... schön wars, einfach schön.

Für alle, die irgendwie in den nächsten Tagen die Röthenbachklamm fahren und in Ungelstetten in der Scheune einzukehren planen: Die Scheune hat bis 5.1.2005 Betriebsurlaub. Alternative ist das Gasthaus am Wiesengrund. Donnerstag Ruhetag. Wir haben zwei so große Schäuferle bekommen, daß showmann vorzeitig aufgegeben hat. Aber ich hatte solchen Kohldampf, daß wir hinterher nur die Krusten einpackten. Die Gniedla waren so schlecht nicht, dennoch ging wohl die Hälfte zurück. Nur Sahnetorten gibt es am Wiesengrund leider keine. 

Karsten


----------



## showman (19. Dezember 2004)

wieviel Schnee hats aufm Moritzberg?

Diese Frage galt es heute zu beantworten. Pünktlich um 10 Uhr gings am Tiergarten los Richtung Klamm. Nachdem anscheinend Karstenenh der einzige Überlebende des gestrigen Fahrtechnikseminar vom Harry Kroll zu sein scheint machten wir uns also zu zweit auf den Weg. Beim ersten Anstieg merkte ich schon das ich einen eher schlechten Tag erwischt hatte, Karstenenh nachfolgend *HULK* genannt einen guten denn so wie der heute antrat    Naja, wurscht dacht ich mir und schlich auf leisen Sohlen durch die winterliche Landschaft. Wie immer gings den Blaustrich über den Brunner Berg   :kotz:  (*HULK* hatte hier keine Probleme  ) zur unberührten Klamm.  In Diepersdorf angekommen sah alles noch ganz friedlich aus weil der Moritzberg sich im Nebel versteckte. Im weiteren Streckenverlauf wurde es dann aber plötzlich    Winter.  So kämpften wir uns Meter um Meter durch die klebrige Schneepampe. Auf dem Aussichtspunkt angekommen genossen wir noch kurz das Panorama  (links unten Schnaittach, rechts oben die Rotenbergfeste). Dann gings den Wurzeldownhill    runter Richtung Weißenbrunn. Dank meinen Fat Albert kein Problem aber *HULK* mußte Aufgrund seine Grobmotorik (oder warens die Z Max) zweimal zu Boden um ohne Helm zu testen was die Birne so alles aushält. Zum Glück nix passiert also weiter nach Ungelstätten in die Scheune. Dort angekommen brach auch gleich Panik aus. *WEIHNACHTSURLAUB*. Ich sah mich schon allein im Wald verhungern, hatte aber dann doch noch die rettende Idee. Das Gasthaus zum Wiesengrund, nur eine Rahmengröße von der Scheune entfernt. Also schnell rein und eh wir es uns gemütlich gemacht hatten standen auch schon zwei Schäuferle auf dem Tisch. Wir konnten echt nix dafür, ehrlich    aber so konnten wir die ja auch nicht stehen lassen also auf in den Kampf. Nach dieser kleinen Stärkung gings dann weiter durch die Klamm und wieder über den Brunner Berg  :kotz: zurück zum Tiergarten. War wieder mal ne geile Tour mit einem treuen Begleiter *HULK* äähh Karstenenh mein ich natürlich.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (19. Dezember 2004)

wow, ihr tapferen Ritter....
cooler Bericht, vorallem da liegt ja wirklich die weisse Pracht *wunder*
ich spüre heute alle Knochen ..*jammer*
Blacksturz


----------



## TortureKing (19. Dezember 2004)

NEID .... 

Ok .. diese Woche werd ich dann auch nochmal ne große Tour machen .... nicht nur wegen dem Schäufele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (19. Dezember 2004)

jojo mich hat der herr showman auch angesprochen. aber nochmal ne woche daheim da gibt mir mein chef den hammer


----------



## Coffee (20. Dezember 2004)

Männer, meine hochACHTUNG.

der bericht und die bilder wie immer erste sahne. es scheint wirklich tiefster winter gewesen zu sein. 

grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (20. Dezember 2004)

@showman
klasse bericht...wär gern dabei gewesen


----------



## traileruli (2. Januar 2005)

*Hl. 3-Königstour* 
Hallöle zusammen, ein gutes Neues Wünsch ich euch allen.
Ich geb mal ne Info weiter von der DAV-Nürnberg MTB-Abteilung. Diese planen eine Tour am 06.01.05 von Nürnberg aus mit dem Zug nach Forchheim. Hier um 11.00 Uhr los, den Leo-Jobst-Weg nach Pottenstein, dort Einkehr und dann um 17.00 Uhr Lichterfest angucken, dann weiter nach Neuhaus oder Pegnitz zum Zug zurück nach Nbg. Alternativ biete ich an, nach der Einkehr von Pottenstein, bzw spätestens um ca.14.30-15.00 Uhr zurückzuführen über den Expressweg=Talweg nach Forchheim. Licht net vergessen!
Wer macht mit?
Gruß Uli
Link hierzu:
http://www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/ind...en&PHPSESSID=e6af89c54c25be141b5cefc55cda06ff


----------



## traileruli (3. Januar 2005)

ey.... hallo....stop....net su drängln, hätt net gedacht, das sou vila bei dera 3-Königstortour mit dabei sein wolln.
Was isn los? Hab ihr ölla zu weng gessen an die feierdouch, das eich kaner a tour braucht nienicht, um euern Bauch wegzutrainern? oder doch zu viel, sodaß ihr die Kurbeln net rum bringt weil der Bauch beim pedalieren stört?
uli


----------



## Frazer (4. Januar 2005)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> ey.... hallo....stop....net su drängln, hätt net gedacht, das sou vila bei dera 3-Königstortour mit dabei sein wolln.




Ich muss leider passen.... die Woche fall ich im Training kompletto aus   

Außerdem gehör ich zu den wenigen Menschen, die am Donnerstag arbeiten dürfen...


----------



## Altitude (4. Januar 2005)

ich bin in voraussichtlich wieder mal in Wien...oder in Mek.-Pom.


----------



## TortureKing (4. Januar 2005)

und bei mir ist alles sehr schlecht Planbar zur Zeit .... Kann aber am Mittwoch was dazu sagen ...


----------



## traileruli (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo, tut mir leid, bei der morgigen 3-Königstour bin ich nicht bei. Muß arbeiten. Wünsch viel Spaß.
Gruß Uli


----------



## showman (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Um im WP nicht ganz in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu versinken brachen Beelze und ich heute trotz geprellter Hand (Beelze) und Geprellten Rippen (ich) zu einer kleinen Runde in der Schwabacher Umgebung auf. Bei herrlichem Sonnenschein  gings los Richtung Heidenberg. Am Wildschweingehege vorbei über Wurzelpfade. Beelze testete hier ob seine geprellte Hand schon einen neuen Sturz wegsteckt. Weiter gings über Kammerstein, die Kupferplatte zum Parkplatz bei Ungertal wo wir noch drei Bekannte trafen mit denen wir dann den Rest der Tour fuhren. Ein Profil  und eine Karte gibts natürlich auch.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (6. Januar 2005)

zum glück wars "Handtechnisch" nicht so schlimm heute  

ich hatte ja erst bedenken als ich zu jürgen gefahren bin, da es das regnen anfing. der wettergott meinte es aber gut mit uns und ließ es während unserer tour nicht regnen.

@showman: zum glück wiess ich wo und wie wir heute unterwegs waren. musste mir grad die karte 2 mal ansehen um den durchblick zu haben


----------



## showman (6. Januar 2005)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> @showman: zum glück wiess ich wo und wie wir heute unterwegs waren. musste mir grad die karte 2 mal ansehen um den durchblick zu haben


Ja, war stellenweise ein bisschen wirr heute aber net schlecht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## merkt_p (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

auch ein kleiner Tourenbericht von unserer Hl. 3 Königs Tour.

Die einzigen, die sich aufraffen konnten die Tour zu fahren (ich muss zugeben auch bei mir wars knapp) waren ausser mir nur noch.. Martin (Eraserhead).

Start mit der VGN um 10:37 am Hbhf in Nürnberg und auf den Rädern gegen 11 in Forchheim.
Am Kellerwald in den Leo Jobst Weg eingebogen und festgestellt, dass es wohl in letzter Zeit geregnet haben muss. Jedenfalls sahen die Wege entsprechend aus. Bal darauf auch wir. 
Der erste Uphill zur Rettener Kanzel trieb uns auch genug Schweiß auf die Stirn. 
Unschwierig folgten wir dem Weg bis zur Vixierkapelle, wo uns eine schöne Downhillpassage erwartete. 
Der Leo Jobst Weg ist eigentlich ein gemütlicher Weg. Unschwierig folgten wir der Markierung durchs Tal bis kurz vor Niederfelndorf. 
Die Neideck ruft. 
Wegen des schlechten Untergrunds entschieden wir uns für den Chickenway im Uphill (ca. 25- 26%  Steigung)!

Nach der obligatorischen Rast auf der Neideck gings es den Talweg bis nach Behringersmühle weiter.
Zwischen Behringersmühle und Pottenstein erwartete uns das eigentliche Highlight der Tour. Der Wanderweg führt unweit der Strasse in feinster Trailmanier immer am Hang entlang.

In Pottenstein erfolgter der "Kulturschock", die Ortschaft war komplett zugeparkt und wir waren wahrscheinlich die einzigen Nichtrenter.

Nach einem Bratwurstbrötchen, einer Breze und der Bewunderung der vorbeiziehenden Renter (sind die Fahrräder aber dreckig) entschieden wir uns das Lichterfest nicht abzuwarten und weiterzufahren.

Das Klumpertal hoch (Streckenweise auch sehr lustig, besonders die Stelle an der ich mit meinem Lenker nicht durch die Felsen passte) und weiter bis zu unsrem Tagesziel Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz.

Fahrstrecke 70 km, Hm 900 und wegen ausgelassenem Lichterfest ohne Nightride.

Mit dem Zug zurück nach Nürnberg.

Mir hats Spass gemacht danke Martin


----------



## showman (9. Januar 2005)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Am Kellerwald in den Leo Jobst Weg eingebogen und festgestellt, dass es wohl in letzter Zeit geregnet haben muss. Jedenfalls sahen die Wege entsprechend aus. Bal darauf auch wir.


Ja das haben wir neulich auch schon bemerkt  


			
				merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen des schlechten Untergrunds entschieden wir uns für den Chickenway im Uphill (ca. 25- 26%  Steigung)!


Chickenway???  Wieviel % hat dann erst der Nichtchickenway???


			
				merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wanderweg führt unweit der Strasse in feinster Trailmanier immer am Hang entlang.


NEID  


			
				merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Bratwurstbrötchen, einer Breze


Ohne Mampf kein Kampf  


			
				merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Das Klumpertal hoch (Streckenweise auch sehr lustig, besonders die Stelle an der ich mit meinem Lenker nicht durch die Felsen passte)


 War das nicht letztens mal in der Bike? Da muß ich auch mal hin. Wo ist das ungefähr? War bestimmt ne tolle Tour  


Gruß Showman


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. Januar 2005)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auch ein kleiner Tourenbericht von unserer Hl. 3 Königs Tour.
> 
> ...




servus, kleiner Tip:
wenn du auf der Rettener Kanzel bist bzw.  kannst du oben noch viel weiter richtung fränkische fahren als bis nach Reifenberg. Du kommst dann auch nach nen coolen DH dann in Gasseldorf raus und somit bist gleich unterhalb der Neideck.

Ride On


----------



## merkt_p (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

-> Shaun Palmer Jr
Danke für den Tipp, werde ich bestimmt ausprobieren.

-> Showman
Der "normale" Weg zur Neideck hat auch ca. 24- 25% Steigung, ist allerdings ein Waldwanderweg und nur bei besten Verhältnissen oder für Spezialisten fahrbar. 

Klumpertal: Kauf Dir eine Fritsch Wanderkarte von der Fränkischen und folge dem "Gelben Strich" ab Pottenstein Richtung Neuhaus (ist der Weg Richtung Teufelshöhle).
Es gibt in der Ecke sehr viele schöne Wege. Immer für einen Ausflug lohnend. Alledings sollte man die "Hauptsaison" wegen sehr vieler Wanderer meiden.

Viele Grüsse und schöne Woche Martin


----------



## showman (16. Januar 2005)

bis Mann/Erau  :kotz: 

Nachdem der Wetterbericht für heute ja bestes Wetter vorhergesagt hat und ich noch einen fand der tatsächlich meine Bereitschaft übernommen hat galt es natürlich auf die schnelle eine Tour zu organisieren. Nicht so wischiwaschi wie sonst immer, etwas besonderes sollte es sein um den tollen Tag voll auszunützen. Also rief ich mein Gefolge um 9 Uhr zum Steinbrüchlein um bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen gen Tiergarten aufzubrechen. 







Das Navigationsequipment zeigte frostige -4° als die Gefährten sich zäh in Bewegung setzen. So brachten wir uns auf Waldautobahn bis Moorenbrunn erst einmal auf Betriebstemperatur. Mit von der Partie waren Beelzebub, Blacksurf, ich und *HULK* (Karsten, du solltest deinen Nick ändern   ) der von warmfahren gar nix hielt (er hatte ja schon 15 Km auf dem Tacho) und gleich wie ein Stier antrat   . Als wir am Tiergarten ankamen war es auch schon richtig hell und es folgte die erste Lagebesprechung über den weiteren Verlauf der Tour.






Da ja alles pickelhart gefroren war zogen wir das ganze Tiergartenprogramm durch mit sämtlichen Trails. Da konnte ich dann auch gleich mein neues Fitfu*erequipment (Pulsmesser) testen aber in Wirklichkeit wollt ich es eigentlich gar net wissen   . Naja, als dann endlich wieder alles im grünen Bereich war gings wie immer den Blaustrich entlang den Brunner Berg hoch wo ich dann von der Elektronik wieder ermahnt wurde etwas langsamer zu treten, wollte ich den Tag überleben. Zum Glück hatte Beelze kurz vor der Autobahn bei einer kleinen Showeinlage (gemault) sein GPS verloren und so konnten wir eine kleine Pause einlegen.






Als Beelze dann etwas außer Atem aber glücklich über das wiedergefundene GPS bei uns eintraf konnte es auch schon weitergehen. Beim Downhill vom Brunner Berg erwischte es mich dann fast beim rechtsabbiegen auf gefrorenem Laub. Konnte grad noch so durch den massiven Einsatz aller verfügbaren Körperteile einen Abflug verhindert. Kurz darauf erreichten wir die Klamm wo unser fortkommen schon wieder ins stocken kam. *HULK* hatte aufgrund seiner unglaublichen Kraft einfach seinen Schaltzug zerrissen   . 






Beelze beschloß ihm das kleinste Kettenblatt durch verkürzen des Zuges zu nehmen (das braucht er eh fast nie   ) um schnell weiter zu kommen, denn in Ungelstätten wartete ja wie schon so oft die Scheuen wo wir erst mal ausgiebig Mittag machten auf uns. *HULK* nahm auch sofort den Kampf mit allerlei eßbarem auf  .






Um nicht ganz der Freßlähmung zu erliegen drängte Blacksurf zum Aufbruch. Hatten wir doch erst die Hälfte unserer Runde hinter uns. Weiter gings auf schönen Pfaden Richtung Altdorf und dem Blaustrich zur Teufelskirche. Hier gab ich [ANGEBERMODUS AN] den Teilnehmern unserer Tour eine Lektion in Sachen Fahrtechnik [ANGEBERMODUS AUS]   






Weiter gings dann durch die verblockte Schlucht Richtung Grünsberg und zur Sophienquelle.






Zu späterer Stunde erreichten wir den Thanngraben welchen wir bis Rummelsberg durchfuhren. Da aber unsere Batterien schon nicht mehr so ganz voll waren (außer die von *HULK*, hat wohl die mit dem Kupferkopf. Er hoppelte ständig rum wie das Häschen aus der Werbung) dauerte es dann doch noch ein bisschen bis wir die Schwarzachschlucht erreichten die total von beweglichen Hindernissen verseucht war was unser forkommen wiederum nicht grad beschleunigte. Am alten Kanal konnten wir dann endlich wieder Meter machen. In Wendelstein kamen wir bereits bei einbrechender Dämmerung an was uns nach dem Wernloch noch einen tollen Sonnenuntergang über der A6  bescherte.






Mit allerletzter Kraft noch über den Glasersberg und zurück zum Steinbrüchlein gerollt wo wir schon fast im dunkeln ankamen.






Nur *HULK* hatte wie immer noch nicht genug und fuhr noch bis St. Leonhard nach Hause als wenn nix gewesen wäre   .  War wie immer mal wieder eine tolle Tour mit insgesammt fast 70 Km, über 600 Hm und 6 Std. Fahrzeit. Ein Monsterprofil gibt`s hier  und die Karte dazu hier.   Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend weil ich muß jetzt ans Ladegerät die Batterien wieder aufladen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Januar 2005)

Feine Tour.
Werd ich glaub am Dienstag gleich mal ausprobieren.
Als Student ist man ja flexibel


----------



## blacksurf (16. Januar 2005)

*Applaus* schöner Bericht 
mir hats gut mit Euch gefallen - freu mich auf die nächste Tour
Jungs ihr müsst stärker am Berg werden *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (17. Januar 2005)

Uii ... da wurde ja was richtig schönes gefahren ....  evtl. darf ich ja auch irgendwann mal wieder mitspielen ......


----------



## showman (17. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Uii ... da wurde ja was richtig schönes gefahren ....  evtl. darf ich ja auch irgendwann mal wieder mitspielen ......


Ja Schatzi, da mußt dein Handy einschalten oder net imm Keller hocken   

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (17. Januar 2005)

Mist ... wußte ichs doch das ich auf dieses vermaledeite, mich eigentlich nur stressende Plastikkomunikationsmittel nicht verzichten darf ....   

Stephan - Handyhasser


----------



## showman (22. April 2005)

Obachd

plane für Samstag oder Sonntag den 30.04. bzw. 01.05. eine Tour in der Rother Ecke die von unserem fränkischen Mitbiker Dolomo ausgearbeitet wurde. Dürften so um die 60 Km und 650 Hm werden. Zweimalige Einkehr ist auch vorgesehen also etwas Kohle und vor allem Zeit mitbringen. Start sollte so um ca. 10-11 Uhr in Roth am Banhof sein. Tempo mal wieder Freeridemäßig gemütlich und natürlich nur bei einigermaßen passenden Wetter. Wann passt`s euch und wer kommt mit?

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (23. April 2005)

Hi showman !

evtl. Samstag
Ich frag mal meine SW-ler Jungs ob Sie Bock haben, meld mich nochmal.


----------



## cubey (25. April 2005)

Gibts auch ein paar Infos zu der Tour???  
Und wie lange wird die Tour ca. dauern, weil muss planen wegen Zug anreise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (25. April 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch ein paar Infos zu der Tour???
> Und wie lange wird die Tour ca. dauern, weil muss planen wegen Zug anreise.


  wielange die Tour dauert. Bin die auch noch nicht gefahren. Werd außerdem mit dem Panzer fahren müssen weil das Scott noch immer keine Gabel hat und dann kann sich das schon ein bisschen ziehen. Außerdem müssen wir mal schaun wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (26. April 2005)

Hat sich erledigt, ich muss am Samstag zu einer Schulung


----------



## karstenenh (26. April 2005)

Bin zwar gesundheitlich nicht auf der Höhe, hoffe aber, daß sich das bis zum WE noch gibt. Wenn dann auch das Wetter paßt, komme ich gerne mit. Samstag soll der Regen ja nachlassen ....


----------



## cubey (29. April 2005)

Geht jetzt was morgen?
Schulung hat sich verschoben?


----------



## showman (29. April 2005)

Also ich starte morgen um 11 Uhr vom Bahnhof Roth aus. 

@ cubey, kommst du???
@ Karsten, kommst du auch???

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (30. April 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich starte morgen um 11 Uhr vom Bahnhof Roth aus.
> 
> @ cubey, kommst du???
> @ Karsten, kommst du auch???



Nur für den Fall, das andere vielleicht rege Beteiligung brauchen, um sich aufzuraffen   ...

Bin dabei. Muß doch auch mal die umliegenden Gegenden ein wenig kennenlernen


----------



## showman (30. April 2005)

*Sooooo,* 

bin auch wieder zu Hause. Hab mit *Hulk* heute ja versucht Dolomo`s Runde Richtung Spalt zu fahren. Da ja die Black mangels Ersatzteile immer noch defekt ist mußte halt wieder der Panzer herhalten. Also brachen wir pünktlich um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof in Roth auf. Nach etlichem auf und ab durch den Abenberger Wald erreichten wir dann sogleich den Druidenstein wo ich mangels Riegel gleich *Hulk* opfern mußte da die Strecke bis dahin mir schon etliche Körner gekostet hat.






Irgentwie hat er`s dann aber doch überlebt und wir machten und auf den Weg zur Pflugsmühle wo wir uns erst mal mit Gutmann, Radler, Domadndellä und kaldn Brodn stärkten. Nach langer und ausgiebiger Rast gings weiter Richtung Spalt auf tollem Trail.






Hier zerriß *Hulk* aufgrund seiner unglaublidschn Kräfte die Schraube die seinen Dämpfer hielt und somit war mal wieder Pause angesagt. Glücklicherweise war eine Gärtnerei in Sichtweite bei der wir sofort vorsprachen. Der Gärtner stand uns auch sofort mit Rat, Tat uns Schraube zur Seite. Wie`s halt in den ländlichen Gegenden so ist muß man in der Wildnis gestrandeten und um`s überleben kämpfenden Bikern natürlich sofort helfen bekamen wir zu verstehen. Wunder werden sofort erledigt, unmögliches dauert etwas länger    Nachdem *Hulk`s* Bike dann generalüberholt aus dem Schuppen rollte konnte es auch schon nach Spalt weitergehen. Das Zigeunerloch ließen wir aus Konditionsgründen rechts liegen. Nach Spalt galt es dann den Massendorfer Berg zu bewältigen    Naja, *Hulk* war dann etwas eher oben weil ich aufgehalten wurde als ich den Boliden die direkte Abkürzung durch den Wald nach oben wuchtete und zwar von einer Gruppe *WALKERN*  Die waren aber dann alle ganz cool und so mußte ich erstmal erklären warum ich mit dem Downhiller bergauf schiebe. Gar net so einfach denen des klarzumachen    Oben wartete dann schon *Hulk* auf einer Parkbank. 






Nach kurzer Pause gings dann zur Massendorfer Schlucht. Auf tollen Wurzelwerk gings dann endlich mal wieder bergab.






So toll das *Hulk* die Stelle zweimal fahren mußte   






In einem Stück dann unten angekommen rollten wir auf direktem Weg Richtung Unterheckenhofen um der Südtiroler Dorfstubn noch einen Besuch abzustatten. Hier trafen wir noch ne Rennradlerinn die mit dem Mountainbike und ihrem Gefolge unterwegs war. Also noch schnell mal nen Russen und ein Radler reingekippt. Die Zeit rannte nur so dahin (gestern um die Zeit war`s noch nicht so spät) und so rollten wir gemütlich zurück nach Roth wo wir um ca. 18:15 Uhr ankamen. War wieder mal ne tolle Tour die ich mit geeigneterem Material ungekürzt nochmals angreifen werde. Und endlich mal mit ordentlichen Pausen (mehr Pause als Fahrzeit   ) Ach ja, hier noch das Profil.






Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (1. Mai 2005)

Das Opferbild ist ja die Härte! Wow!

Eine sehr angenehme Tour war das, auch wenn sie sicher noch um einiges verbessert werden kann. 

Einziger Wermutstropfen für mich: irgendwie muß ich auf der Rückfahrt von Schwabach meine fast nagelneuen Sommerhandschuhe samt meinem Stirnband verbaselt haben ...


----------



## blacksurf (1. Mai 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich starte morgen um 11 Uhr vom Bahnhof Roth aus.
> 
> @ cubey, kommst du???
> @ Karsten, kommst du auch???
> ...




was ist den mit dir los - bist du krank
so spät *g*
hatte gestern ein Fotoshooting mit der Band meines Bruders
Tolle Tour - schöne Bilderchen


----------



## showman (1. Mai 2005)

Ja müßmer nochmal machen wenn das Scott wieder ganz is. Das meißte haben wir ja ausgelassen. 

@ Blacky, es is ja jetzt auch schon bis 20:30 Uhr hell. Außerden hätte es ja sein können das Cubey kommt und den wollt ich ja nicht schon um 4:00 Uhr aus dem Bett holen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (1. Mai 2005)

jo wenn deine Black wieder heil ist bin ich dabe


----------



## biker-wug (2. Mai 2005)

Da bin ich dann auch dabei, hab es diesmal leider erst Samstag nachmittag gelesen!!


----------



## cubey (2. Mai 2005)

Ja so ein Mist.....  
Hab am Freitag nichtmehr gelesen, ich wäre natürlich dabei gewesen.
Oh des reimt sich ja  

Aber beim nächsten Mal...


> @ Blacky, es is ja jetzt auch schon bis 20:30 Uhr hell. Außerden hätte es ja sein können das Cubey kommt und den wollt ich ja nicht schon um 4:00 Uhr aus dem Bett holen.


Schön wie du dich um mich sorgst....


----------



## ZwiebelX (4. Mai 2005)

Moin erstmal,

hat jemand ´nen Vorschlag für eine "relaxte" 30-40 km Tour (am besten Rundtour) im Raum Cadolzburg / Langenzenn. Ebenso bin ich auf der Suche nach meiner Kondition ... ist wohl irgendwann im letzten Jahrtausend verloren gegangen.   

Grüße - Die Zwiebel


----------



## showman (15. Mai 2005)

Nabend Gemeinde,

eigentlich wollten wir gestern ja nochmal in die Fichtel Mountains fahren weils da schon ganz schön schön war, kamen aber aufgrund von massiven Zeitproblemen doch nur bis Pegnitz. Es bot sich also an eine Tour in die Fränkische zu machen. Zum Glück hatte ich den Wegweiser aus der Bike einstecken    so das wir (Showgirl und ich) nicht ganz planlos umherirren mußten. Los gings am Aldi Parkplatz. Erstmal ein paar 100 Meter auf der B2 und dann rechts gleich mal ordentlich bergauf    Dann folgten wunderschöne Trails die aber sauschwer zu fahren waren und zwar wegen dem dauernder rauf und runter. 







Der hier fällt schon unter die Kategorie "Autobahn".
Erschwert wurde das ganze noch durch die Sucherei (die Bike Wegweiser sind ja bekanntlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß   ) nach der richtigen Route um überflüssige Höhenmeter zu vermeiden. Sogar ein paar Schiebepassagen gab es. Immer wieder trafen wir Biker die auch auf der Suche nach dem Richtigen Weg waren. Immer wenn ich kurz davor war wegen der Micky Maus fahrerei den direkten Weg zurück zum Auto zu nehmen kam dann sowas ähnliches   






Andere Seite






Das gute an der Tour war auch das es an jeder Ecke ein Wirtshaus gibt    So schlängelten wir uns dahin, bis wir zwei Biker WUG`s (Biker aus Weißenburg) trafen die ich vorher schon in die falsche Richtung geschickt habe    Sie ließen mich aber am Leben und so fuhren wir den Rest gemeinsam was sich als sehr lustig herausstellte. In einem wunderschönen kleinen Tal trafen wir dann noch zwei Biker die uns auf der Suche nach der Route entgegengekommen waren. Waren aber schon sehr spät dran und mußten schweren Herzens den Biergarten auslassen    Jetzt folgte nur noch der schwerste Anstieg der Tour rauf zum kleinen Kulm (Aussichtsturm) mit lächerlichen 27% den ich sogar fahrenderweise bewältigte    :kotz:  :kotz:   






Von hier konnte man sogar die Fichtel Mountains sehen und das schlechte Wetter das sich zusammenbraute. Die darauffolgende Abfahrt schlitterten wir schon in der Megapisse runter sowie auch den Rest der Tour die nun sehr unspektakulär auf der Straße wieder zurück nach Pegnitz führte. Das könnte man sicher noch besser machen. Endlich am Auto angekommen spendeten wir unseren zwei Mitbikern noch eine Runde Mitleid weil sie erst ungefähr nach dem ersten Drittel der Tour begonnen hatten und jetzt noch die anstrengenden Trails am Anfang der Tour bei voller Pisse fahren mußten. Von der Landschaft her sicher eine top Tour aber ultra anstrengend weil man sich auf nix einstellen kann (rauf oder runter). Hier noch schnell das Profil.






Die reine Fahrzeit waren 3:47 Std. Den Rest auf die  7 Std. haben wir mit Vespern und wegsuchen vergammelt   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2005)

@Showman
schöner Bericht und klasse Bilder...

Ein Teil der Frangen-Gang hat sich gestern auf ne gemütlich Eingangtour mit anschließender Dusche begeben...mehr davon gibts hier


----------



## cubey (15. Mai 2005)

Schön, schön..........  
Will auch wieder mal mit euch............


----------



## showman (16. Mai 2005)

Aaaalso,

weil die Wetteraussichten ab Wochenmitte ja wieder besser sind werde ich sehr warscheinlich nochmal in die Fichtelmountains fahren bzw. bei schlechteren Bedingungen eine Tour (die aus der Bike) ab/bis Ebermannstadt fahren. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Mai 2005)

AltitudeEin Teil der Frangen-Gang hat sich gestern auf ne gemütlich Eingangtour mit anschließender Dusche begeben...mehr davon gibts [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau und das nächste mal fahrt bitte nicht nebeneinander, dann muss man (ich) nicht durch euch durch fahren
> 
> @showman: wir waren heute fichtenmountains, supperkrass, mehr gibts im erlangener nichtridethread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (19. Mai 2005)

Weil heute ja so ein schöner Tag war und ich ja eh Urlaub habe war ich nochmal auf Spionagetrip in der Fränkischen. Los gings um 8:25 Uhr von Schwabach Richtung Ebermannstadt.






Pünktlich in Ebermannstadt angekommen gings dann gleich mal ultra bergauf   und dann eher langweilig auf Forstautobahnen die auch noch als Nordic Walking Parcour ausgeschildert waren nach Birkenreuth und auch ein Stück auf der Straße nach Kahndorf. Das erste Higlight war dann ein Aussichtspunkt mitohne Aussicht und die darauffolgende Abfahrt zum Druidenhein. 






Am Druidenhain sollen in grauer Vorzeit Druiden und Hexen gewirkt haben. Ein seltsamer Ort. Fast schon ein bissl unheimlich.






Weiter gings dann eher unspektakulär auf der Straße und Waldautobahnen bis Burggaillenreuth und dann kurz Tremalzomäßig runter ins Wiesenttal bis fast nach Beringersmühle.






Nach dem überqueren der B 470 bot sich dann dieses Bild.






Nur dumm das diese eigentlich schöne Abfahrt eine Auffahrt mit 57% Steigung ist und deshalb erstmal eine wüste Tragepassage angesagt war.






Endlich oben in Moritz angekommen gings dann durch einen Bauernhof in einen fast nicht zu seheden Trail der dann aber alles bot was man so braucht um ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht zu haben. 






Anscheinend hat es hier die ganze Nacht geregnet denn hier war es schon ganz schön rutschig. Eine kleine Abfahrt zu einem weiteren Aussichtspunkt wäre mir dann fast zum Verhängniss geworden. Zum Glück hielt mich der Baum auf sonst hätte ich ganz schnell ganz viele Tiefenmeter gemacht. 






Überhaupt waren die Trails alle saurutschig. Hatte ja schon die Sommerreifebn drauf    Auf einmal dann Sirenengeheul. Motorengedröhne.    Das konnte nur Fliegeralarm sein. Mein Papa hatt immer gesagt. "Bou, wenn Fliechäalarm is moußt schaua dasd in Bunker kummsd" Gesagt, getan. Gut das grad einer vorbei kam   in Form der Oswaldhöle. Der Trail führt genau hindurch. Helm aufsetzen   






Drin war`s dann gar nicht so gemütlich weil irgenteiner hatte vergessen das Licht anzumachen. 






Naja, irgentwann gings dann auch wieder raus und weiter Richtung Streitberg auf tollen Trails die wegen den dauernden rauf und runter nochmal einiges an Körnern verlangten.






Zum Schluß dann noch ne sausteile Abfahrt mit engen Serpentienen und glitschigen Steinen und schrägen Wurzeln drin zur B 470 runter. Dann noch den Fränkische Schweiz Radweg nach Ebermannstadt zurückgeradelt. Als dann noch die Russen auftauchten






hab ich gschaut das ich meinen Zug erwisch der mich dann auch wieder pünktlich Heim ins Reich brachte. Wieder einmal so ne Tour die irgentwie in einem Grenzbereich zwischen schönen Trails und langweiligem Gebolze liegt. Naja, auf jeden Fall hab ich den tollen Tag voll ausgenutzt weil Höhenmeter warens auch nicht zu wenig   






Maximale Steigung waren 57% und maximales Gefälle waren 52%   Steiler rauf als runter hatt ich noch nie glaub ich   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2005)

wow, cooler ausflug. sollte man bei längerer trockenheit mal testen ;-)) danke für bild und wort ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## showman (20. Mai 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wow, cooler ausflug. sollte man bei längerer trockenheit mal testen ;-)) danke für bild und wort ;-)
> 
> 
> grüße coffee


Habs jetzt noch ein bisschen umgebaut und die schönsten Passagen beider Touren in der Fränkischen kombiniert. Geht jetzt von Pegnitz nach Ebermannstadt. Hin und zurück mit dem Zug. Bin jetzt ab Mittwoch unterwegs und danach probieren wir das mal. Fangt schon mal an Nudeln zu essen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2005)

aber bitte warten bis ich wieder aus dem urlaub bin ;-))


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (20. Mai 2005)

Hey showi
feine Tour!
Will auch mit  
Ess auch brav NUDELN


----------



## cubey (24. Mai 2005)

@ Showman

Wie wärs denn mal mit ner Moritzberg-Runde für mich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (24. Mai 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> @ Showman
> 
> Wie wärs denn mal mit ner Moritzberg-Runde für mich???


Kommt demnächst. Bin jetzt ein paar Tage weg und dann startmer durch.

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (24. Mai 2005)

Komm bald wieder, damit wir hier nicht alle umsonst Nudeln futtern, ja?   

Sach ma, den Platten hast Du den Russen aber noch schnell selber verpaßt, bevor Du im Zug verschwunden bist, oder?


----------



## karstenenh (28. Mai 2005)

Hi,

war am Donnerstag unterwegs, mal die Moritzbergtour MIT Moritzberg auszuprobieren. Los ging es um 9:30 also um 10:00 ab Steinbrüchle. Keine Zwerge, leider auch kein Schneewittchen, aber sieben Bergen lagen noch vor mir. Der Schuttberg am Hafen hatte ja noch richtig Spaß gemacht     (obwohl der nicht so richtig mitzählt), der Brunnerberg war auch lustig    der Moritzberg ging dann grad noch so    Oben angelangt, suchte ich mir einen Platz an der Sonne und nahm mir ein Bier. Das war so schön kühl, und bevor das Essen kam, war das Glas auch schon geleert. Aber ohne Trinken essen wollte ich auch nicht, und so gab es denn noch ein Weizen dazu.   Und Sonne, Beinestrecken und Ausruhen, schließlich hatte ich 50 km und 541 Höhenmeter in 2,5 Stunden hinter mich gebracht. Aber es waren ja immer noch fünf Berge zu bezwingen, und so machte ich mich mutig wieder auf den Weg. Allerdings drehte sich bei der Abfahrt vom Moritzberg runter nicht nur Kugelgelagertes. Ein Liter Bier, das erste davon auf leeren Magen, ach ja, ein ganz feines Fahrgefühl. Den Reutherberg habe ich dabei ganz verpaßt, obwohl ich ihn zweifelsfrei rauf und runter gefahren bin. Was ich allerdings leider nicht wußte, den Nonnenberg fährt man besser vom Entenberg kommend Richtung Moritzberg und nicht andersherum. Wenn es mir zu bunt wurde, bin ich abgestiegen, geklettert und hab mein Rad hinter mir her gezogen. Der Aufstieg am Nonnenberg wurde sehr bunt  :kotz:  
Vom Entenberg habe ich dann nicht mehr so viel mitbekommen, aber als ich unten am Waldrand das riesige Rapsfeld erreichte, konnte ich meinen Dillberg schon sehen   Da ich die Altdorfer Ortsdurchfahrt unbedingt vermeiden wollte, bin ich über Kucha gefahren (doch, den Ort gibt es wirklich und der heißt auch wirklich so) und kam, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, in Altdorf heraus.   Aber Karte und freundliche Leute lotsten mich dann doch noch nach Rasch, meinem Dillberg und dem idyllischen König-Ludwig-Kanal entgegen. Als ich den allerdings erreichte, verließ mich der Mut. Man muß es als alter Mann ja nicht unbedingt übertreiben, und nur übern Dillberg um auf der anderen Seite mit letzter Kraft einen Zug nach Nürnberg zu erreichen, nein, also denn doch lieber flach am Kanal entlang. (Ich kann es selber kaum glauben, aber ich habe den Dillberg tatsächlich ausgelassen    ) Mit flach war dann aber doch nix, jedenfalls nicht so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte, weil irgend ein Hangstück sich so nach dem Wasser gesehnt hat, daß es glatt reingerutscht ist. Sperrung und Umleitung über Landstraßen nach Peunting? Nee, kein Bock, wo doch auf der anderen Kanalseite auch ein Weg durch den Wald führen müßte, dachte ich, fuhr munter los und landete in einer weiten, pfadlosen Frühlingswiese. Irgendwie kämpfte ich mich dann aber doch durchs Dickicht zum Kanal zurück, aber leider auch nur, um ein halbes Dutzend Angler zu belästigen, schließlich war ich ja sozusagen auf der falschen Seite. Schließlich erreichte ich die Brücke, auf die ich gewartet hatte, und siehe da, zu ihr führte auch ein Weg, der nämlich, den ich eigentlich hatte fahren wollen   

Aber trotz allem, dank meines Zaubertranks hatte ich am Kanal einen flotten Schnitt von knapp 30 km/h, obwohl sechs Berge und 75 km hinter mir lagen. Am Brückkanal gab es dann auch noch mal eine sonnige Bierpause und in Wendelstein nahm ich schließlich Wernloch und Glasersberg in Angriff. Das letzte Bier war zum Schluß an der Kneipe um die Ecke meiner Haustür fällig, wo ich auch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genoß. Insgesamt sind es 113 km geworden. Die Tour im Überblick:

0. Schuttberg     
Steinbrüchlein
1. Brunnerberg    
Röthenbachklamm
2. Moritzberg    
3. Nonnenberg  :kotz:  :kotz: 
4. Reutherberg
5. Entenberg   
Kucha
Altdorf
Rasch
6. Dillberg (ausgelassen   )
alter Kanal
7. Glasersberg    
Steinbrüchlein
und ab nach Hause.

Flüssigkeitsverbrauch:

3 l Zaubertrank 
1 l ACE Saft
2 l Bier

Weitere Daten:
113 km
17,6 Schnitt
ca. 1500 Höhenmeter (so genau sagt mir mein neues Gerät das leider noch nicht)
171 max Puls
123 durchschn. Puls
6:22 activity (Schade das nicht gerade Winterpokal ist ...   )
10 Stunden Gesamtzeit (inkl aller Pausen)


Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob man daraus nicht doch eine Tour basteln könnte. Als Start und Ziel böte sich das Steinbrüchlein an. Von dort sind es 40 km auf den Moritzberg inklusive Röthenbachklamm. Ab da müßte sich ein Weg finden, den Nonnenberg in der geigneteren Richtung zu nehmen, da der downhill, den ich raufgekraxelt bin, wirklich vielversprechend aussah. Nach dem Entenberg dann den direkten Weg durch Altdorf, von dort nach Rasch und rasch über den Dillberg bis Neumarkt. Zum Ausruhen geht es dann locker am alten Kanal entlang bis man schließlich über den Glasersberg wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurückkehrt. Mit zwei bis dreimal Einkehren ist das zwar ziemlich sicher ein ganzer Tag, also von 9:00 bis 19:00 Uhr, aber irgendwie reizt mich diese Schneewittchentour doch. Wenn uns die Kräfte doch vorzeitig entlassen, könnte man sich in Neumarkt in den Zug schmeißen. Diegleiche Möglichkeit bietet sich in Pfeiferhütte, auf etwa halbem Weg zwischen Neumarkt und Nürnberg noch einmal.

Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, konstruktive und destruktive Kritik sind herzlich willkommen.

Cheers
Karsten


----------



## blacksurf (29. Mai 2005)

karsten du bist zweifelfrei ein alien


----------



## Mr.Chili (29. Mai 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> karsten du bist zweifelfrei ein alien


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## showman (30. Mai 2005)

@ Hulk,

den Reuther Berg muß ich dir abziehen. Da fährst nämlich nur runter weil der am Moritzberg mit dranhängt. Fahr mal wenn du den Moritz bzw. Reuther Berg runterkommst rechts durch Gersdorf durch und such den Weg der blau/weiß mit M D (nicht Blaustrich) nach Entenberg (Dorf, nicht Berg) und noch weiter bis links der Blaustrich abzweigt. Den folgst du dann über den Enten und Nonnenberg wieder bis nach Gersdorf. Dann fährst nach Oberheidelbach und suchst das Rote Kreuz dem du dann bis nach Dillberg folgen kannst. Wenn dir des zu blöd ist kannst zwischen Moritz und Reuther Berg auch gleich aufs Rote Kreuz abbiegen und Richtung Dillberg fahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (1. Juni 2005)

Hast Du Bild und Profil mit dem Garmin GPS gemacht?


----------



## karstenenh (1. Juni 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Bild und Profil mit dem Garmin GPS gemacht?


yup
Beides original output der mit dem Forerunner 301 ausgelieferten PC Software von Garmin. Die rudimentären Karten sind ebenfalls in dieser mitgelieferten Software enthalten. Ich hoffe, ich finde da noch Erweiterungen, weil in der jetzigen Form sind zB keine Höhenmeter und weder Steigungen noch Gefälle ablesbar. Die Daten sollen aber sogar als XML ausgegeben werden können, so daß Schnittstellen zu anderen Auswertesystemen kein Problem darstellen sollten.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (2. Juni 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> yup
> Die Daten sollen aber sogar als XML ausgegeben werden können, so daß Schnittstellen zu anderen Auswertesystemen kein Problem darstellen sollten.



Kannst Du Daten mit Bayern3D austauschen?
Also Touren Von Garmin --> Bayern3D und umgekehrt?


----------



## karstenenh (2. Juni 2005)

Weiß noch nicht, ob das geht. Wo gibt es Infos zu Bayern3D?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (2. Juni 2005)

z.B. hier


----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob man daraus nicht doch eine Tour basteln könnte. Als Start und Ziel böte sich das Steinbrüchlein an. ... Ab da müßte sich ein Weg finden, den Nonnenberg in der geigneteren Richtung zu nehmen, da der downhill, den ich raufgekraxelt bin, wirklich vielversprechend aussah. ...Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge,


fahr die runde doch andersrum. 

zum teil so ähnlich wie  das da:  

 
klappt vielleicht ja dieses jahr...


----------



## cubey (3. Juni 2005)

@showman

Moritzberg???


----------



## showman (4. Juni 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> @showman
> 
> Moritzberg???


Noch dicke Backe wegen der Weisheit   

Gruß Showman


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Leutz!

bin neu im Forum, fahr auch erst seit 'nem Jahr so richtig.
Mein Kumpel und ich machen meist die Trails und Abfahrten rund um den Tiergarten unsicher. Brunner Berg, Steinbrüchlein sowie Moritzberg haben wir auch schon mal ausgecheckt.

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo das gesammelte Trail/DH-Wissen der Nbg.-Community?   

Sind halt zum Teil selber dabei Karten zu erstellen, aber gutes Ausgangsmaterial ist schwer zu bekommen.    
Irgendwelche Tipps, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Evtl. fährt man sich ja übern Weg, oder man könnt sich ja mal treffen.   

Cya


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2005)

CC-Fliege(r) schrieb:
			
		

> Sind halt zum Teil selber dabei Karten zu erstellen, aber gutes Ausgangsmaterial ist schwer zu bekommen.


was meinst du?


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (17. Juni 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du?



Naja, haben damit begonnen die Trails am Tiergarten mal ansatzweise
in gescannte Rad/Wanderkarten oder Satellitenbilder einzutragen.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Juni 2005)

Apropos Tour:
Wer Lust hat am kommendne Sonntag mal was für die Bayrisch-Fränkische Völkerverständigung zu machen, kann sich bei dieser Tour anschließen:
Moser 2, Tour 30: 
Von Garmisch ins Reintal
38 Km, 1336 Hm, Moserzeit 4:18 Stunden
Treffpunkt:
Sonntag 11:00 am Garmischer Olympiastadion auf dem Großparkplatz vor dem Olympiahaus.
Tempo eher genußtourmäßig. Also nix für Heizer
Treffpunkt deshalb relativ spät, weil wir dann auf dem Rückweg von der Reintalangerhütte wenig Wanderer haben dürften (Außerdem habt Ihr dann mehr Zeit um vom Frankenland anzureisen)
Wie gschauts aus.
Wer jetzt ca. 500 Fragezeichen auf der Stirn hat sollte mal hier reinschauen:
Reintal 2003 
Würde mich freuen wenn Jemand von euch mitkommt.
Grüße aus München
Tom
PS: Vorsicht, die Tour steht auch im Münchner-Forum. Es könnten also einige "echte Oberbayern" aufkreuzen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Juni 2005)

CC-Fliege(r) schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, haben damit begonnen die Trails am Tiergarten mal ansatzweise
> in gescannte Rad/Wanderkarten oder Satellitenbilder einzutragen.


schau u.a. mal in mein fotoalbum, da dürftest du schon ein wenig material finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (18. Juni 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Tour:
> Wer Lust hat am kommendne Sonntag mal was für die Bayrisch-Fränkische Völkerverständigung zu machen, kann sich bei dieser Tour anschließen:
> Moser 2, Tour 30:
> Von Garmisch ins Reintal
> ...


Also praktisch MORGEN. Da kann ich leider net weil Sommerfest im Kindergarten. Und als Kindergartenoberchecker (Elternbeirat) muß ich da hin   

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also praktisch MORGEN. Da kann ich leider net weil Sommerfest im Kindergarten. Und als Kindergartenoberchecker (Elternbeirat) muß ich da hin
> 
> Gruß Showman



Schade, wird sicher ne feine Tour morgen. Na vieleicht klappts beim nächstenmal. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## blacksurf (19. Juni 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, wird sicher ne feine Tour morgen. Na vieleicht klappts beim nächstenmal. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.
> Grüße
> Tom



Viel Spaß heute!
Und über die Karwendeltour sollten wir nachdenken

Grüße
Katja


----------



## showman (27. Juni 2005)

Am kommenden Woende is wieder mal soweit. Dreh mal wieder ne Runde (passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt sonst Laminat verlegen  ). Entweder mit den Zug nach Pegnitz, per Bike nach Ebermannstadt bzw. Forchheim und wieder mit dem Zug nach Nbg. oder mit schwerem Gerät in die Fichtel Mountains. Was meint ihr?
@ Blacky, sag doch bitte mal M&M bescheid   

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Am kommenden Woende is wieder mal soweit. Dreh mal wieder ne Runde (passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt sonst Laminat verlegen  ). Entweder mit den Zug nach Pegnitz, per Bike nach Ebermannstadt bzw. Forchheim und wieder mit dem Zug nach Nbg. oder mit schwerem Gerät in die Fichtel Mountains. Was meint ihr?
> @ Blacky, sag doch bitte mal M&M bescheid
> 
> Gruß Showman



Servus showman, wenn du in die fichtelmountains fährst wäre ich spontandabei. lowfat ist leider nicht da....

Ralf


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Am kommenden Woende is wieder mal soweit. Dreh mal wieder ne Runde (passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt sonst Laminat verlegen  ). Entweder mit den Zug nach Pegnitz, per Bike nach Ebermannstadt bzw. Forchheim und wieder mit dem Zug nach Nbg. oder mit schwerem Gerät in die Fichtel Mountains. Was meint ihr?
> @ Blacky, sag doch bitte mal M&M bescheid
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wie wärs mir den Karwendel-Mountains? Die *Falkenhütte* ist nämlich, wenn das Wetter passt, nächsten Sonntag fällig.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (28. Juni 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mir den Karwendel-Mountains? Die *Falkenhütte* ist nämlich, wenn das Wetter passt, nächsten Sonntag fällig.
> Grüße
> Tom


Hallo Tom,

hört sich verschärft gut an. Wieviele Km und Hm würdens denn so ungefähr werden und wo gehts los? Wäre noch jemand dabei?

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (28. Juni 2005)

@showi klaro wird gemacht


----------



## fritzn (29. Juni 2005)

Servus,

wg. Karwendel-Tour:
daskandalboy, ne freundin, evtl. noch ein kollege und ich wollen am 22 - 24.07. karwendeln. 
Das letzte Mal wars ne 2-Tages-Etappe mit Hüttenübernachtung und am Sonntag vormittag/mittag noch ne Mini-Tour. 
Diesmal drehen wir´s vielleicht um: Die arbeitende Bevölkerung kassiert meistens spätestens montags ein Stirnrunzeln, wenn ihr am Freitag bleich und bauch-haltend aus dem Büro schleicht, um quietschenden Reifens ins Gebirge zu heizen und dann mit Partial-Bräune und fettem Grinsen zurückkommt...
Also:
Donnerstag abend Anreise für die, die Freitag frei kriegen, Zelt aufschlagen, Bierchen
Freitag Tagestour, Ankunft der restlichen Crew, siehe oben
Samstag, Sonntag 2-Tagestour, Abreise

Uns fehlt noch der Schachen, das haben wir das letzte Mal nicht geschafft. Das wäre definitv ein Ziel.
Falkenhütte ist aber auch fein.
Wer kennt noch gute Touren um Mittenwald-Campingplatz?

Meistens muss man das aber etwas wetterabhängig entscheiden, und die beste Alternative vor Ort wählen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von euch Zeit und Lust hätte!


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2005)

wer, wie , was , wann , wo????? los sagt doch ees ist schon mittwoch ;-)


coffee


----------



## cubey (29. Juni 2005)

Wo is´n des ???


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tom,
> 
> hört sich verschärft gut an. Wieviele Km und Hm würdens denn so ungefähr werden und wo gehts los? Wäre noch jemand dabei?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Servus Showmann und die anderen Franken,
da höre ich doch sowas wie leichtes Interesse 
Ich bin die Tour letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren. Schaut mal hier rein. Traumhafte Landschaft und von den Hm noch machbar!
Fahren werden wir wettwerabhängig am Samstag oder Sonntag. Momentan sieht's für Sonntag besser aus.
Die Tour hab ich auch im Münchner Forum gepostet, und zwar im Alpen-Touren ab 800 Hm-Thread. 
Wäre cool wenn ein fränklisch-bayrisches-Karwendelbiken draus werden würde.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2005)

Also am Sonntag wären wir dabei. Samstag kann ich net. Würden mit dem Zug kommen weil am Bussle is der Außpuff abgefallen    Könnten um 12:25 Uhr in Mittenwald sein. Oder will/kann jemand anders fahren? Von Mittenwald bzw. Scharnitz kann man`s mit dem Bike doch nach Hinterriss schaffen wenn ich mich recht errinnere. Wann würden wir uns dann wo treffen? Könnten wir evtl. irgentwo nen Rücksach mit Klamotten deponieren für den Fall der Fälle? Coffee, Blacky, sonst wer, geht was zamm? 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (29. Juni 2005)

also melde verschärftes Interesse für Sonntag an.
@showi - wir telefonieren uns mal zusammen


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2005)

Muß mal schaun, evtl. kann ich nen Sprinter mit 5-8 Sitzplätzen besorgen dann könntmer und des gebumml mit dem Zug sparen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (29. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Muß mal schaun, evtl. kann ich nen Sprinter mit 5-8 Sitzplätzen besorgen dann könntmer und des gebumml mit dem Zug sparen.
> 
> Gruß Showman




ich horch mich mal morgen um wegen M+M und gebe dir das mal durch ob da was läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (29. Juni 2005)

Das wird aber ne absolut tagesfüllende Aufgabe. Sag das mal dem einen M   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (29. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird aber ne absolut tagesfüllende Aufgabe. Sag das mal dem einen M
> 
> Gruß Showman




*G* hab ich schon angekündigt..
da hat er schon gezuckt


----------



## karstenenh (29. Juni 2005)

Hab ja auch Interesse   , aber, Showman, hast Du da Sonderkonditionen oder findest Du andere Verbindungen? Wenn ich das recht sehe, sind das mit dem Zug für Hin- und Rückfahrt ca 9 Stunden Fahrt für knapp 70Euronen. Das klingt ziemlich happig.


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2005)

Und sag dem anderen M das es 1300 Hm werden    Ich sag morgen wegen dem Srinter bescheid. Wenn des net klappt müßmer halt mit der Bimmelbahn fahren. Dann wirds zeitlich aber gscheid eng. Oder wir fahren am Sa zu Tom, fressen den Kühlschrank leer und lassen uns dann zum Startpunkt fahren   

Nächtle

Showman


----------



## showman (29. Juni 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja auch Interesse   , aber, Showman, hast Du da Sonderkonditionen oder findest Du andere Verbindungen? Wenn ich das recht sehe, sind das mit dem Zug für Hin- und Rückfahrt ca 9 Stunden Fahrt für knapp 70Euronen. Das klingt ziemlich happig.


Logisch hab ich Sonderkonditionen, ich zahl da nix. Wäre ja noch schöner   Die 9 Std. fahrt schpein mich allerdings auch an  :kotz: , aber ich arbeite ja schon an einer Verbesserung.

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir fahren am Sa zu Tom, fressen den Kühlschrank leer......


ok


			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...und lassen uns dann zum Startpunkt fahren
> 
> Nächtle
> 
> Showman


geht nicht, da Auto schon voll


----------



## blacksurf (29. Juni 2005)

@showi

ok ich gebe Bescheid was Sache ist - ruf dich Morgen bis spätestens 14 uhr an damit du planen kannst...
nächtle


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. Juni 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> fahren am Sa zu Tom, fressen den Kühlschrank leer


he leute könnt ihr so was net er sagen  
ich will auch mit   kann aber net sooo kurzfristig


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2005)

hi jungs,

sonntag ist bei mir diesmal keine tagestour drin. mein mann muss sonntag nachmittag auf tagung fahren und da gilt es noch einiges vorzubereiten. also sorry, diesmal ohne mich.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> he leute könnt ihr so was net er sagen
> ich will auch mit   kann aber net sooo kurzfristig



mmh wie denn?
War doch eine ganz kurzfristige Entscheidung


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Juni 2005)

Da lt. Kachelmann der Sonntag eindeutig der bessere Tag des WE's werden soll, möchte ich Euch folgende Tour vorschalgen:
Vom Rißtal zur Falkenhütte
*Moser 2, Tour 29
30,4 km; 3:50 Std (Moserzeit); 1123 Hm*
Sonntag 3. Juni, 10 Uhr

*Anfahrt:*
A9 Richtung München dann A99/A8 Richtung Salzburg. Ausfahrt Holzkirchen runter. Von Holzkirchen über Bad Tölz und Lenggries zum Sylvensteinsee. Dort rechts in Richtung "Fall, Vorderriß" auf die B307. Über Vorderriß über die Grenze und der Straße nun bis kurz vor Ortseingang Hinterriß folgen (*Achtung: abweichend vom Moser Startplatz!!!)* Links vor dem Ortseingang ist zwischen der B307 und einem Flußlauf ein Parkplatz. Hier parken (so spart man sich die Maut an der Mautstelle hinter Hinterriß). 
Grüße
Tom aka All-Mountain


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2005)

@all-mountain
Sonntag 3. Juli!!!
nicht Juni


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Juni 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @all-mountain
> Sonntag 3. Juli!!!
> nicht Juni


Stimmt 3. Juni würde knapp werden

Am Sonntag ist übrigens ernstzunehmende, weibliche Uphill-Konkurenz für Dich dabei...


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2005)

Naja so fit bin ich auch nicht
aber natürlich freue ich mich sehr über eine weitere Mitfahrerin


----------



## showman (30. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit,

also Showgirl und ich sind devinitiv dabei (außer bei Pisswetter). Katja auch. Wenn jetzt noch Karsten und der eine M (oder vielleicht der andere auch   ) mitfahren wären wir zu fünft (oder sechst) und der Sprinter würde sich rentieren. Den hab ich nämlich organisiert (kostet allerdings eine kleine Bestechungsspende   ) Allerdings müßtet ihr dann irgentwie nach SC kommen weil wenn wir um 10 in Hinterriss sein sollen müssen wir um spätestens 6:00 Uhr in Sc wegfahren und ich will net um 4:00 Uhr aufstehen um alle Leute einzusammeln. 

Gruß Showman

PS: @ Blacky, richt mal dem einen M von Showgirl aus das sie mit ihm schiebt wenns zu steil wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2005)

ok, die kohle ist kein Problem, 6 Uhr ist krass
aber was tut man nicht alles


----------



## showman (30. Juni 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ok, die kohle ist kein Problem, 6 Uhr ist krass
> aber was tut man nicht alles


Eben, da kannst jetzt mal zeigen wast kannst   

Nächtle

Showman


----------



## blacksurf (1. Juli 2005)

@karsteneh
wie kommst du nach schwabach, mit dem auto?
Kannst du mich mitnehmen?


----------



## karstenenh (1. Juli 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @karsteneh
> wie kommst du nach schwabach, mit dem auto?
> Kannst du mich mitnehmen?



Ich geb mich doch nicht mit so 50 bis 200kw Fahrzeugen ab. Entweder muskelbetrieben oder mindestens 1000kw und mehr.   

Nee, würd Dich natürlich mitnehmen und auch abholen, hab aber keinen Wagen. Werd mit der S-Bahn nach Schwabach fahren, oder, wenn es mich überkommt, stehe ich wirklich um 4 Uhr auf, damit ich um kurz nach 5 soweit aus den Augen und geradeaus gucken kann, daß ich es wagen darf, mich aufs Rad zu setzen.


----------



## blacksurf (1. Juli 2005)

na gut
dann werde ich wohl mit dem zug nach schwabach düsen.
@showi
könntet ihr mich da aufgabeln ?
Das wäre lieb.
Der eine M hat abgesagt
Der andere M ist noch unschlüssig wegen der Arbeit!


----------



## showman (1. Juli 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> na gut
> dann werde ich wohl mit dem zug nach schwabach düsen.
> @showi
> könntet ihr mich da aufgabeln ?
> ...



Werd euch um 6:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in SC aufgabeln. Denkt daran Wechselklamotten mitzunehmen. Sind dann zu viert (oder fünft) Überred gefälligst mal M. Der soll net so rumlutschen, des alde Greinmeichäla  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (1. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Werd euch um 6:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in SC aufgabeln. Denkt daran Wechselklamotten mitzunehmen. Sind dann zu viert (oder fünft) Überred gefälligst mal M. Der soll net so rumlutschen, des alde Greinmeichäla
> 
> Gruß Showman



*g* jo ich bearbeite ihn schon die ganze Zeit,
aber er zickt noch ich dachte immer das ist Sache von uns Frauen


----------



## blacksurf (2. Juli 2005)

@karsteneh
ich fahr nach schwabach mit M.
nur damit du Bescheid weisst!
Wenn du willst kannst du also hinradeln
Bis morgen


----------



## karstenenh (2. Juli 2005)

Werd nicht nach Schwabach radeln. Fahre mit der S-Bahn hin. Und ich freu mich auf die Alpen und die vielen geheimnisvollen Ms ...   

In den Alpen soll morgen übrigens den ganzen Tag die Sonne scheinen. Werd Sonnenbrille und Badehose mit einpacken ...   

Bis morgen
HULK


----------



## blacksurf (3. Juli 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Werd nicht nach Schwabach radeln. Fahre mit der S-Bahn hin. Und ich freu mich auf die Alpen und die vielen geheimnisvollen Ms ...
> 
> In den Alpen soll morgen übrigens den ganzen Tag die Sonne scheinen. Werd Sonnenbrille und Badehose mit einpacken ...
> 
> ...


wie du schwächelst und radelst nicht - bist du krank  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergziegeMJS (3. Juli 2005)

Ganz schön tapfer, dass ihr euch so früh auf den Weg gemacht habt.  
War eine Super-Tour mit euch, vielleicht klappts ja wieder einmal!
So long,
Grüße Britta


----------



## blacksurf (4. Juli 2005)

BergziegeMJS schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön tapfer, dass ihr euch so früh auf den Weg gemacht habt.
> War eine Super-Tour mit euch, vielleicht klappts ja wieder einmal!
> So long,
> Grüße Britta



das hoffen wir auch - schön wars mit Euch!

Grüße
Katja


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2005)

*Soooo, Obachd edz,*

gestern war ja die fränkische Fraktion (Blacksurf, M, Hulk, Showgirl und ich) zu Besuch im Münchner Forum. Treffunkt war um 10 Uhr in Hinterriß. Von da sollte es zur Falkenhütte gehen. Moser 2, Tour 29,30,4 km; 3:50 Std (Moserzeit); 1123 Hm. Normalerweise fahr ich die Höhenmeter ja runter mußte dann aber doch mal den Beweis stellen das ich auch rauffahren kann (wenn ich will, will ich aber meistens net   ). Von den Münchnern waren eine ganze Menge Bikerinnen (ja, die gibt`s wirklich) und Biker dabei. Imsgesammt waren wir 14 Leute glaub ich.







Los gings im Rißbachtal (glaub ich) grobe Richtung Karwendel auf angenehm zu fahrenden Wegen. Auch die Steigungen waren noch showmangerecht. Immer wieder gab`s tolle Ausblicke.






Am kleinen Ahornboden machten wir kurz Pause um meinen Rucksack etwas zu erleichtern und futterten kurzerhand alle meine Hanutas. Irgentwas muß je gegen den Unterzucker unternommen werden   






Irgentwann war aber dann schluß mit lustig und die Steigungen waren nicht mehr showmangerecht    Gott sei Dank mußten aber alle aus dem Sattel (auch Blacky) so das mir dummer Komentare erspart blieben   






Naja, irgentwann waren dann alle mehr oder weniger schnell oben und wir hatten Zeit uns wieder den schönen Dingen des Lebens zu widmen, nämlich einem Radler und einem Teller Pressknödel mit Suppe   






Erfreulicherweise hatten wir ja jetzt den höchsten Punkt erreicht. So viel Hm hat mein Höhenmesser noch nicht angezeigt. Hoffentich ging da nix kaputt   






Vor lauter Freude das es jetzt abwärts geht hab ich mich gleich mal ordentich über den Lenker gemault. Zum Glück nix passiert, was man von dem Typen der sein Gesicht später im Schotter liegen ließ und von Hulk fast noch überrollt wurde nicht gerade behaupten kann. Gute Besserung von meiner Seite. Nach einer kleinen Operativ bedingten Verzögerung gings dann weiter ins Tal.






Unten angekommen machten wir nochmal Rast in einem Almhüttencaffee (gibt`s nur in den Almen oder Alpen   ) Hulk zerriß beim losfahren dann nochmal (zum zweiten mal) seinen Schlauch. Am Auto angekommen wurde noch schnell das Nachherfoto gemacht.






Für diejenigen die gut aufgepaßt haben, die Differenz der Biker vom Vorher zum Nachherfoto resultiert nicht daraus das wir die fehlenden vergraben haben sondern davon das die einfach aus Zeitgründen schon vorgefahren sind. 

War ne tolle Tour mit netten Leuten in traumhafter Umgebung. Einer davon konnte sogar unser fränkisch verstehen    Würd mich freuen wenn wieder mal was zammgeht.

Grüße aus Franken an alle die dabei waren

Showman

PS: @ All Mountain, hab mir ein paar Bilder von dir gemopst. Hoff das is in Ordnung so


----------



## blacksurf (4. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> War ne tolle Tour mit netten Leuten in traumhafter Umgebung.



da kann ich mich nur anschliessen nochmals ein dankeschön Richtung Süden und auch an Dich Showi für den super Shuttle nach Ösiland 
mit angenehmen Pausen extra für mich nicht bei Mc


----------



## Coffee (4. Juli 2005)

ehrlich ich bin sooooooo neidisch *grummel*

coffee


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ehrlich ich bin sooooooo neidisch *grummel*
> 
> coffee


Ja Mama, da kannst echt neidisch sein weil des war schon ganz schön schön  
Jetzt müßmer den Tom nur noch überreden das die Münchner noch mit uns ins Reintal fahren   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (4. Juli 2005)

ich glaub da brauchen die münchner net viel überredung

coffee ;-)


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt müßmer den Tom nur noch überreden das die Münchner noch mit uns ins Reintal fahren
> 
> Gruß Showman


*nachdenk* (ca. 2 Sekunden)ok!!
Reintal kann man gar nicht oft genug fahren, und ich bins dieses Jahr erst einmal gefahren
Des Bild find ich auch noch liab:




Grüße aus Minga zurück
Tom


----------



## BergziegeMJS (4. Juli 2005)

scho a bisserl "Pat & Patachon"   



@showman, blacksurf, all-mountain: super Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juli 2005)

BergziegeMJS schrieb:
			
		

> scho a bisserl "Pat & Patachon"
> 
> 
> 
> @showman, blacksurf, all-mountain: super Fotos


Nee, ich glaub der Showi steht nur a bisserl den Hang runter 

Das Bild hat Antje während unserer Sturtz-Pause gemacht. Antje hat noch ne Menge Fotos von der Tour, die sie aber irgendwie nicht hochgeladen bekommt. Die lade ich dann noch hoch sobald ich se hab.


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ich glaub der Showi steht nur a bisserl den Hang runter


Ja und der All Mountain steht a bissl den Hang oben   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Sundance (5. Juli 2005)

Hi,

die Tour war super mit Euch !!!

Ich hoffe Ihr kommt bald wieder zu uns...

Der einzige Nachteil bei der Reintaltour ist, daß es vom Start weg eine megafiese Rampe mit z.Teil 24 % Steigung nach oben geht.

Danach wird man aber mit schöner Landschaft belohnt.

Gruß Sundance


----------



## FrauAntje (5. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und der All Mountain steht a bissl den Hang oben
> 
> Gruß Showman



ooh,jetzt bekomm ich aber doch a weng a schlechts gewissen,die happy-hang-boys neben der sturzdramatik fotographiert zu haben  
@showman,hier schon mal ein kleiner visueller vorgeschmack auf`s schönste tal in oberbayern  hoff,da kann ich dabei sein!!grüsse antje


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2005)

Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> die Tour war super mit Euch !!!
> 
> ...



ach das nehmen wir in kauf  
notfalls: schieben ist auch schön


----------



## showman (5. Juli 2005)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> ooh,jetzt bekomm ich aber doch a weng a schlechts gewissen,die happy-hang-boys neben der sturzdramatik fotographiert zu haben


Macht nix. Weiß ja keiner. A gscheiter Biker muß das abkönnen.  


			
				FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> @showman,hier schon mal ein kleiner visueller vorgeschmack auf`s schönste tal in oberbayern  hoff,da kann ich dabei sein!!grüsse antje


Aber jede Wette   



			
				Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Nachteil bei der Reintaltour ist, daß es vom Start weg eine megafiese Rampe mit z.Teil 24 % Steigung nach oben geht.


Wir bereiten uns darauf vor bereit zu sein   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (6. Juli 2005)

Hi ihrs,

auch ich fand unsere gemeinsame Tour letzten Sonntag ausgesprochen schön und angenehm und schließe mich der einhelligen Meinung meiner Vorredner an: Mit euch fahren wir gerne wieder  

Hier noch ein paar technische Infos zur Tour. 

Tour aus Sattelitenperspektive:




Der kleine Zipfel über dem Wort "Image" stellt die Serpentinen zur Hütte rauf dar, die wir auch wieder runter gekommen sind. Danach ging es dann Richtung Osten durch das etwas schroffere Gelände   

Höhenprofil:




Laut Forerunner 301 von Garmin ging es von 930m auf 1840m rauf. Mit allem auf und ab summiert sich das auf 1430m aufwärts, wobei noch zu berücksichtigen ist, daß ich ca 100 Höhenmeter extra gefahren bin, um den Wagen für den armen Schotter-Crasher wieder zurückzuschicken.

@showman: Was sagen Deine Daten zum Thema Höhenmeter?

In meinem Fotoalbum gibt es noch ne Darstellung mit Geschwindigkeit und Pulsfrequenz.
Weitere Daten:

Speed Data Average (kph) 
Moving Speed 12.6  
Ascent 8.3  
Descent 15.4  
Flat 18.3  

max speed 47.7


Total Time 5:00:22  
Moving Time 2:58:00  
Ascent 1:29:51 
Descent 0:54:53  
Flat 0:33:16 

Heart Rate (bpm) 
average 118 
min 70 
max 174

wobei offensichtlich die Pausen mitberücksichtigt worden sind. Das muß ich dem Teil noch irgendwie abgewöhnen. Wenn noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Forerunner 301 hat, ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar. 


Soweit fürs erste. Ich freu mich auf weitere Touren   

Bis denne   
Karsten (HULK)


----------



## karstenenh (6. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und der All Mountain steht a bissl den Hang oben


 mit anderen Worten: hättet ihr euch andersherum hingestellt, wärt ihr beide etwa gleich groß gewesen    

*duck und wech*


----------



## dubbel (6. Juli 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihrs,
> 
> auch ich fand unsere gemeinsame Tour letzten Sonntag ausgesprochen schön und angenehm und schließe mich der einhelligen Meinung meiner Vorredner an: Mit euch fahren wir gerne wieder
> Hier noch ein paar technische Infos zur Tour...


ist das jetzt noch mittel- oder schon unterfranken?


----------



## karstenenh (6. Juli 2005)

Irgendwie weiß ich gar nicht, was hier mit Pat und Patterchon gemeint war   

Habt ihr was mit der Optik?


----------



## showman (6. Juli 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihrs,
> 
> auch ich fand unsere gemeinsame Tour letzten Sonntag ausgesprochen schön und angenehm und schließe mich der einhelligen Meinung meiner Vorredner an: Mit euch fahren wir gerne wieder
> 
> ...



Hallo Hulk,

ich wust`s ja schon von Anfang an: *DU BIST EIN ALIEN* Meine Höhendaten schaun so aus.






Du hast 400 Hm beschissen   Das GPS Höhenprofil kann ich net auslesen weil ich keine Ösi MM`s habe   

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ist das jetzt noch mittel- oder schon unterfranken?


 is des jetzt unerlaubtes dazwischen babbeln


----------



## Coffee (7. Juli 2005)

das reintal wartet    also ich hätt zeit am

31.07
07.08
14.08

und dann erst wieder im ende september  

wär ne klasse vorbereitung für unseren alpencross , *zublackyzwinker*

also was sagen die münchner ;-) wenn wir uns schon einladen   

grüßle coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> das reintal wartet    also ich hätt zeit am
> 
> 31.07
> 07.08
> ...



Hallo Coffee,
dann halten wir mal den *31.07 als Reintal-Tourtermin * fest. Wenn das Wetter dann einigermaßen stabil ist, sollte einer schönen Tour nichts mehr im Wege stehen.
Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## Coffee (7. Juli 2005)

all mountain, am 31, kann blacksurf nicht ;-( also streichen wir mal den termin besser gleich wieder. geht es an den anderen bei euch/dir auch?

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2005)

mmhh...dann weiss ich nicht ob ich dabei bin  
schadeda bin ich leider schon verplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juli 2005)

Nee, die Blacky muss scho mit

Der 7. würde bei mir gehen. Der 14. eher nicht.


----------



## Coffee (7. Juli 2005)

dann halten wir den 7 fest ;-)


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2005)

7. klingt doch ganz sympatisch 
Da bin ich sicher dabei


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2005)

No fraili,

dou bini a dabei   Wie schauts mit dem Rest der Münchner Truppe aus?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Sundance (7. Juli 2005)

also am 07. August...

hmm mal schauen.. schau schau   

Ja da hab ich noch frei und komm mit.   

Gruß Sundance


----------



## Coffee (7. Juli 2005)

@ mr. showman ;-) würdest du dann freudnlicherweise wieder das anmieten eines geeigneten massentransportmittels in die wege leiten?

coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (7. Juli 2005)

HE HALLO  auch mit will.

erkäre mich auch bereit dem Tom seinen Kühlschrank alleine leerzufressen


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ mr. showman ;-) würdest du dann freudnlicherweise wieder das anmieten eines geeigneten massentransportmittels in die wege leiten?
> 
> coffee


Ja ob des nochmal klappt weiß ich nicht. Des war ja scho aweng illegal    Aber ich werd mal schaun was sich auftut.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2005)

@chilli das wird ein Tagestripp
hach in der neuen Bike sind wieder lauter Traumtouren im Allgäu drinnen, 
da wird man richtig neidisch auf euren Standort in München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergziegeMJS (7. Juli 2005)

Hi Zusammen,

07. passt bei mir auch! Ist vorgemerkt!  

Grüße aus Minga


----------



## Mr.Chili (7. Juli 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @chilli das wird ein Tagestripp



ich kann mich ach beeilen


----------



## karstenenh (7. Juli 2005)

Am 7.8 bleibt mir nur, an euch zu denken, wenn ich im Flugzeug sitze. Ich kann euch ja dann zuwinken, wenn ich über dem Alpenrand bin   

Jedenfalls wünsche ich Euch ne Supertour   

Vielleicht geht ja im Herbst noch mal was zusammen. Am 31.8 komm ich jedenfalls zurück.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

würde auch gerne am 07.08. mitfahren. Ist noch Platz im Transportmittel?

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2005)

M.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> würde auch gerne am 07.08. mitfahren. Ist noch Platz im Transportmittel?
> 
> ...


Öhhhmmmm,

wir haben noch kein Tranzportmittel. Aber wenn wir dann eins haben dann kannst du gerne mitfahren   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhhmmmm,
> 
> wir haben noch kein Tranzportmittel. Aber wenn wir dann eins haben dann kannst du gerne mitfahren
> 
> Gruß Showman




Hi Showman,

danke. Wäre cool, wenn es klappen würde. Die Anfangssteigung mit bis zu 24% würde mich schon mal interessieren.  

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (9. Juli 2005)

M.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anfangssteigung mit bis zu 24% würde mich schon mal interessieren.


   :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:    

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:
> 
> Gruß Showman




Hab mir gerade so gedacht, wenn man bei diesem Anstieg langsam fährt und aus den Klickis ausrastet dann hauts einen bestimmt den ganzen Hang runter, wenn man nicht schnell genug absteigt.   

Schönen Abend noch 

Matthias


----------



## Mr.hardtail (10. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen,

leider muss ich euch mitteilen, dass ihr am 07.08. ohne mich fahren müsst. Der 7. fällt genau auf die Hochzeit meiner Cousine, wie ich gerade erst erfahren habe.   
Wäre wirklich gerne mitgefahren, aber die Hochzeit ist für mich sozusagen Pflicht.

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## showman (14. Juli 2005)

*Also Obachd eds,*

am Sonntach 17 Juli (überübermorgen) geht`s mal wieder zum Moritzberg. Erst am Schmausenbuck bissl spielen und dann des übliche Zeuch übern Moritzberg nach Ungelstätten. Weils ja warm is sind ausgedehnet Trinkpausen obligatorisch. Start wie immer um 10 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (15. Juli 2005)

am sonntag steht bei uns brombachspeicherumrundung mit anschließender tiefenbräunung in seenähe am programm. werde also nicht am moritzberg dabei sein. aber der termin fürs reintal steht fest in meinem kalender.


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (15. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Also Obachd eds,*
> 
> am Sonntach 17 Juli (überübermorgen) geht`s mal wieder zum Moritzberg. Erst am Schmausenbuck bissl spielen und dann des übliche Zeuch übern Moritzberg nach Ungelstätten. Weils ja warm is sind ausgedehnet Trinkpausen obligatorisch. Start wie immer um 10 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Hi hab einen Termin um 17 Uhr in Schwabach da muss ich hin, ich vermute das wird dann gehetzte für Euch


----------



## biker-wug (15. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> am sonntag steht bei uns brombachspeicherumrundung mit anschließender tiefenbräunung in seenähe am programm. werde also nicht am moritzberg dabei sein. aber der termin fürs reintal steht fest in meinem kalender.
> 
> 
> grüße coffee



Na super, einmal wenn eine aus Nürnberg zum radeln an die Seen kommt, verweil ich in Inzell zum biken!

Echt schade, sonst wäre ich mal auf einen schnellen Besuch vorbeigekommen!!


----------



## wug2000 (15. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> am sonntag steht bei uns brombachspeicherumrundung mit anschließender tiefenbräunung in seenähe am programm.
> 
> grüße coffee




Brombachsee, meine flache Hausrunde ! Wenn Du lust hast und einen weiteren Mitfahrer gebrauchen kannst, ich bin dabei.

Stefan


----------



## Coffee (15. Juli 2005)

@wug2000,

wird nix aufregendes, ich habe meinen mann im bikerschlepptau. ist also eher ne wirkliche flachseerunde mit vielen kaffeepausen ;-) aber da sonntag ist drücke ich mal ein auge zu *lach*

grüße coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Also Obachd eds,*
> 
> am Sonntach 17 Juli (überübermorgen) geht`s mal wieder zum Moritzberg. Erst am Schmausenbuck bissl spielen und dann des übliche Zeuch übern Moritzberg nach Ungelstätten. Weils ja warm is sind ausgedehnet Trinkpausen obligatorisch. Start wie immer um 10 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wenn ich nicht verschlaf, werd ich auch kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (20. Juli 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht verschlaf, werd ich auch kommen.



War wohl nix. Is morgens noch was dazwischen gekommen und dann hatts mit dem Treffpunkt um 10:00 Uhr nicht mehr hingehauen.


----------



## Coffee (24. Juli 2005)

zu unserer "reintal" fahrt ein extra thread:

auf gehts richtung berge 

coffee


----------



## cubey (25. Juli 2005)

@ Showman
MORITZBERG


----------



## cubey (25. Juli 2005)

Schon wieder verpasst !!!!!!  
Mann mann mann


----------



## showman (25. Juli 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder verpasst !!!!!!
> Mann mann mann


Ja mußt halt mal öfter hier reinschaun. Ist zur Zeit wegen Umbau alles a bissl kurzfristig.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (27. Juli 2005)

@ showi,

ok wäre den sonntag dabei, start wann wo?


coffee


----------



## showman (27. Juli 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showi,
> 
> ok wäre den sonntag dabei, start wann wo?
> 
> ...


Start 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Löwensaal/Tiergarten. Schmausenbuck, Klamm, Ungelstätten, Klamm, Weißenbrunn, ?Berg, ?Berg, Moritzberg, Klamm, Schmausenbuck.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (28. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Start 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Löwensaal/Tiergarten. Schmausenbuck, Klamm, Ungelstätten, Klamm, Weißenbrunn, ?Berg, ?Berg, Moritzberg, Klamm, Schmausenbuck.
> 
> Gruß Showman




oki, bin dabei, 10 uhr oben am löwensaal. ;-) ob ich allerdings die ganze tour mitdüse entscheide ich je nach zeit unterwegs ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## karstenenh (28. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Start 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Löwensaal/Tiergarten. Schmausenbuck, Klamm, Ungelstätten, Klamm, Weißenbrunn, ?Berg, ?Berg, Moritzberg, Klamm, Schmausenbuck.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Oh, wie schön, da mach ich auch gerne mit. Ob denn wohl einer der beiden ?Berge der Nonnenberg ist? Könntest Du mich vielleicht sogar auch noch abholen, wenn Du zum Treffpunkt fährst? Das wär der Hit.

Ciaoi
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (28. Juli 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, wie schön, da mach ich auch gerne mit. Ob denn wohl einer der beiden ?Berge der Nonnenberg ist? Könntest Du mich vielleicht sogar auch noch abholen, wenn Du zum Treffpunkt fährst? Das wär der Hit.
> 
> Ciaoi
> Karsten


Dann machmer um 9:45 Uhr bei der Kneipe deren Namen ich mir net merken kann in der Hauptstraße bei der Kirche   

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (29. Juli 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machmer um 9:45 Uhr bei der Kneipe deren Namen ich mir net merken kann in der Hauptstraße bei der Kirche
> 
> Gruß Showman



Diese "Hauptstraße" ist passenderweise die Schwabacher Straße. Welche Kneipe Du meinst, weiß ich nicht, aber Dein Showi-mobil ist ja nicht zu übersehen   

Bis denne
HULK


----------



## showman (29. Juli 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Diese "Hauptstraße" ist passenderweise die Schwabacher Straße. Welche Kneipe Du meinst, weiß ich nicht, aber Dein Showi-mobil ist ja nicht zu übersehen
> 
> Bis denne
> HULK


Na des Sarajevo oder so.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (31. Juli 2005)

schee wars  - Bilder gibts auch nachher...
MHab bis jetzt gearbeitet und jetzt will ich erstmal was mampfen
@karsten
hast du deine auch schon?


----------



## karstenenh (31. Juli 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> schee wars  - Bilder gibts auch nachher...
> MHab bis jetzt gearbeitet und jetzt will ich erstmal was mampfen
> @karsten
> hast du deine auch schon?



Meine Bilder inklusive Höhenprofil und Tour in Reliefdarstellungen sind in meinem Photoalbum hier bei IBC. Werde noch versuchen, nen kleinen Bericht daraus zu machen. Wer sich die Photos ansehen will, beachte bitte, daß das letzte Photo als erstes erscheint.

Schön war es, wohl wahr, auch wenn die eigentliche Moritzbergrunde (ohne Moritzberg   (der arme Moritzberg, der hat das gar nicht verdient, daß er immer ausgelassen wird...  ) nur von vier unerschrockenen Bikern gefahren worden ist.

Super war auch, daß das Wetter gehalten hat, und die dunklen, schwarzen Wolken, die wir in Ungelstetten gesehen haben, ihr Wasser behalten haben.

Seid ihr auch alle gut wieder zurückgekommen?


----------



## Coffee (1. August 2005)

@ karsten,
jepp pünkltich kurz vor 14 uhr waren wir zuhause, trocken ;-)

@ showman,
nochmal danke fürs guiden ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (1. August 2005)

Hi Ihr  ,

danke nochmals, war echt ne schöne Tour (auch wenn ich mich abends nicht mehr bewegen konnte).  
Ich glaube bis zur Scheune und wieder zurück würde mir auch reichen.  
Einige Abfahrten, die nach der Scheune kamen, wahren eh nix für mein Bike, (zu wenig Federweg, Lenkwinkel zu steil, Vorbau zu lang, keinen DH-Lenker) deswegen hat es mich auch 3mal "hingebröselt".    

Also bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß Cubey


----------



## showman (2. August 2005)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> (auch wenn ich mich abends nicht mehr bewegen konnte).
> Ich glaube bis zur Scheune und wieder zurück würde mir auch reichen.


Jou, schön das du/ihr mal wieder da wart. Jederzeit mal wieder. Machen dann halt ein bisschen langsamer bzw. kürzer. Sorry wenn ich euch überlastet hab.

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. August 2005)

Guten morgen zusammen,

wir sind am WE eine sehr schöne Tour in Regensburg gefahren (lässt sich natürlich auch ein wenig kürzer gestalten). 
Das Höhenprofil findet sich unter (Bild 1). Auf der Karte sieht das dann so aus (Bild 2). Wer keinen Dreck an seinem Radl mag sollte allerdings drei bis vier trockene Tage abwarten, sonst sehen die Räder wie auf Bild 3 aus









Grüsse Wotan_S_Rache


----------



## karstenenh (3. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> Guten morgen zusammen,
> 
> wir sind am WE eine sehr schöne Tour in Regensburg gefahren (lässt sich natürlich auch ein wenig kürzer gestalten).
> Das Höhenprofil findet sich unter (Bild 1). Auf der Karte sieht das dann so aus (Bild 2). Wer keinen Dreck an seinem Radl mag sollte allerdings drei bis vier trockene Tage abwarten, sonst sehen die Räder wie auf Bild 3 aus
> ...




Sieht alles sehr gut aus. Nur schade, daß der Link auf die Karte nicht geht. Wieviel Kilometer waren das denn und was war die reine Fahrzeit?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. August 2005)

Die Bilder sind auch bei mir im Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/34550
112km 2700hm knappe sieben Stunden reine fahrtzeit. die letzten 20km haben wir aber mit einem >30er schnitt gefahren ....
.ovl kann ich weitergeben


----------



## showman (12. Oktober 2005)

Na,

wie schauts aus mit an Ründla am Sonntag in der Rother Umgebung?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na,
> 
> wie schauts aus mit an Ründla am Sonntag in der Rother Umgebung?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Bin dabei


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2005)

nicht dabei, muss mich erstmal gesundpflegen


----------



## blacksurf (13. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na,
> 
> wie schauts aus mit an Ründla am Sonntag in der Rother Umgebung?
> 
> Gruß Showman


wird mir leider zuviel fahr ja am Samstag den Marathon!
Wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## showman (13. Oktober 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> wird mir leider zuviel fahr ja am Samstag den Marathon!
> Wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Spass


Jaja, kaum wirds Herbst schwächeln alle rum   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (14. Oktober 2005)

Also,

Treffpunkt am Sonntag 16.10.05 um 11 Uhr in Roth am Bahnhof.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. Oktober 2005)

Okay,

ich schau mal, welche Leute ich noch motivieren kann mitzufahren.

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## DaHype (14. Oktober 2005)

ich wurde annimiert!! 

mfg Dirk


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. Oktober 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> ich wurde annimiert!!
> 
> mfg Dirk



Wahrscheinlich nur weil der Showi auch dabei ist ;-)


----------



## DaHype (14. Oktober 2005)

100 Punkte...

mein Vorbild


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. Oktober 2005)

@showi: Also, geht etz morgen sicher was zam, am vereinbarten Treffpunkt in Roth? Hast du noch jemand dazu bringen können mitzufahren?

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## showman (15. Oktober 2005)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> @showi: Also, geht etz morgen sicher was zam, am vereinbarten Treffpunkt in Roth? Hast du noch jemand dazu bringen können mitzufahren?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Matthias


Ja klar geht was zamm. Wenn du und Slayer kommen sind wir zu fünft.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar geht was zamm. Wenn du und Slayer kommen sind wir zu fünft.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wer fährt denn noch mit, und wo gehts hin?

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass unser Slayer ned so richtig will. Hoffentlich lässt er sich trotzdem dazu überreden.

Wo gehts eigentlich hin?


----------



## showman (15. Oktober 2005)

Werden warscheinlich in euere Richtung fahren. Eckersmühlen, Marquardsholz, Tautenwind, Seiboldsmühle und dann irgentwie wieder zurück. Bin morgen net der Führer. Es fahren mit der Führer, ein Kollege von mir und ich und ihr. Gib dem Slayer mal nen Tritt. Wenn der weiter so faul rumhägt wird er nen Freerider (den er ja haben will) eh net dertreten können   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der weiter so faul rumhägt wird er nen Freerider (den er ja haben will) eh net dertreten können
> 
> Gruß Showman



Dirk, du hast es gehört. Also komm morgen gefälligst mit!  

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## showman (16. Oktober 2005)

*DB AG Betriebsausflug.* 

Da unser Nachwuchs ja heute gekniffen hat    wurde die heutige Ausfahrt zum reinen DB AG Betriebsausflug. Los gings am Bahnhof in Roth. Da die Pflugsmühle ja schon zu hat fuhren wir diesmal in die andere Richtung. Sehr Singletrailig gings nach Eckersmühlen (oder besser drumrum) und in die Nähe von Hip 







wo im Wald erst mal Mittag gemacht wurde (kurz vor einer geilen Abfahrt, damits das Schinken/Käse Baguette auch richtig durchschüttelt wurde). Hier die drei von der Tankstelle.






Weiter ging dann eine wurzelige Abfahrt runter (hier hats mich dann gleich ordentlich zerissen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hatte wohl das falsche Material dabei. Der Tankwart setzte auf richtiges Material 






 was aber auch nix nützte weil er hats auch net packt. Bernd das Brot (unser Möchtegernbeamter) hats gar net erst probiert. Nachdem wir mehr oder weniger heil den Chickenway runtergeschlittert sind gings gleich wieder ordentlich rauf wo ich mir durch die Sicherung der Pole Position einen Russen rausgefahren habe. Es gab zwar auch hier etliche Verluste in Form von verrauchten Körnern und den höchsten Puls den ich je hatte (196   ) Jetzt wartete noch eine geile Sigeltrailabfahrt. Grad als ich lossprinten wollte pfiff mich der Tankwart zurück. Bernd das Brot hatte sicherheitshalber sein Schaltwerk abgerissen. Vermutlich hatte er keinen Bock mehr auf mein blödes Kaisergschmarri. 






Aber da hammern ordentlich was gschi$$n und haben das Enduro zum Singlespeeder mit bergabtauglicher Übersetzung umgebaut um etwas Zeit zu sparen weil mit rumtrödeln wars jetzt vorbei    Entweder volle Kanne rauf oder druntenbleiben. Von jetzt an wars aber eh nur noch ein gemütliches ausrollen wenn wir net an der Südtiroler Dorfstubn vorbeigehommen wären. So hats halt dann doch noch zwei Weizen, zwei Russen, zwei Jagertee und zwei Ofenbrote gekostet. Die letzten Km übern Weinberg waren dann eigentlich net mehr so lustig weil die Batterien dann schon ganz schön leer waren aber die letzte Abfahrt hats dann doch rausgrissen. War wieder mal ne tolle Tour bei bestem Herbstwetter mit dem besten Russen und bestem Ofenbrot im ganzen Universum. 






Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaub, da hätte ich kein passendes Einsatzgerät für gehabt, wenn ich diese Bilder anschaue.  

War bestimmt eine tolle Tour  

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## tvaellen (16. Oktober 2005)

Kannst du mal für blöde Ossis "Russen" bzw. "Russen rausfahren" übersetzen ?


----------



## blacksurf (16. Oktober 2005)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mal für blöde Ossis "Russen" bzw. "Russen rausfahren" übersetzen ?



loooooooool


----------



## showman (16. Oktober 2005)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mal für blöde Ossis "Russen" bzw. "Russen rausfahren" übersetzen ?


   Ein Russe is ein Radler nur net mit normalem Bier sondern mit Weizen. Ein Weizenradler sozusagen. Und weils heut einige wenn auch nur kurze aber steile Rampen gab und ich an einer als erster oben war mußte der Tankwart ein Radler ausgeben. Hat also nix mit echten Russen oder blöden Ossis zu tun.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomo (17. Oktober 2005)

Servus!

Bin gestern auch kurzfristig als Führer eingesprungen und hab jemandem ne Tour von Roth über Abenberg, Massendorf und Hörlberg gezeigt. Einkehr natürlich in der Dorfstubn. Da haben wir uns wahrscheinlich knapp verpasst. Wetter war ja herrlich!!!! Noch recht schattig in der früh aber dann super. Das Ofenbrot ist tatsächlich der Hammer. Ich allerdings wollte mich erstmal mit einer Speckknödel Suppe aufwärmen und hab dann noch die Nudeln Burgfrauen hinterher geschoben, weils gar so goud war. 
@Showi: Wenn du Lust hast kannst mir mal das Layout deiner Tour schicken. In dieser Richtiung kenn auch ich mich nicht so gut aus.

Grüße
Dolomo


----------



## DaHype (17. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *DB AG Betriebsausflug.*
> 
> Da unser Nachwuchs ja heute gekniffen hat    ..... bla blub....[/IMG]
> 
> Gruß Showman




hy showi!

ich war erst ab 12Uhr wieder im Lande, da bin ich von ner Feier heimgekommen! wärst halt einfach vorbeigekommen!!! dann wärn ma mit nem zusätzlichen Russen weiter geradelt  (wenns noch ging)

*heul kein Jurgän gekommen*  

edit: ihr seid doch hinter Marquardsholz gefahren, da an den Sandgruben im Wald wo so schönes Gelände ist oder??!?! Das ist "mein" Gebiet!! Kann Man(n) und Frau schön Technik & Co. lernen.
Habs sofort erkannt ^^

also dann ihr Bahner 

mfg Dirk.... 

@ Showi das holen wir mal persönlich nach"!" da will ich au mal mit dir lang fahren *gg*


----------



## Coffee (17. Oktober 2005)

na ihr helden   

danke für bericht und bilder. das wetter war ja mal wieder ein traum. aber dafür ist jetzt meine erkältung wirklich so gut wie weg   

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (17. Oktober 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> *heul kein Jurgän gekommen*


Ja horch amol. Soll ich euch auch noch an den Ohren hinter mir herziehen    So werden nie richtige Freerider aus euch. Außerden: Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken is *FALSCH*. Wenn ich abends vögel kann ich am morgen auch net fliegen   





			
				.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Showi das holen wir mal persönlich nach"!" da will ich au mal mit dir lang fahren *gg*


Machmer halt demnächst nochmal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## DaHype (18. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Außerden: Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken is *FALSCH*. Wenn ich abends vögel kann ich am morgen auch net fliegen



stimmt   



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Machmer halt demnächst nochmal.



*rischtisch aber noch vor dem Winterpokal!*
wir könne ja nochmal die DB AG Runde fahren! die is schäi! 

hab mir die Woche nach Pizzaplaudaa Urlaub genommen.... Showi! da muss was zamgehn!   

jo.. @ all noch ne schöne Arbeitswoche   

mfg


----------



## daniel_Speci (19. Oktober 2005)

hallo an die frankis,
geht am 23.10.05 was zusammen??
wollen auch mal mit über die ST`s crusen   
kennen uns nur nicht aus :-(
jemand interesse der sich auch a biserl auskennt.
sind mehr die enduristis ;-)
würd mich freuen
@showman: unsere fichteltour ist immer noch offen  
lg
dani


----------



## showman (19. Oktober 2005)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> @showman: unsere fichteltour ist immer noch offen
> lg
> dani


Hi Dani,

ja jetzt müßmer uns schon ein bisschen schicken. Werds mal verstärkt im Auge behalten. Schaumer mal wie am Sonntag das Wetter is.

Gruß Showman


----------



## daniel_Speci (19. Oktober 2005)

muss ja nicht fichtel sein. meine freundin würde auch gern mitfahren.... wenns nicht soo extrem ist. hab sie jetzt auch dazu gebracht und fährt total drauf ab. hat sich das stumpi 06 zugelegt ..goil. gegen mein enduro ne feder ;-)
alternativen zu fichtel oder ist das zu packen??
kannst ja deinen schmetterling auch mitnehmen!!??
würde mich freuen von dir zu hören
lg
daniel


----------



## weichling (20. Oktober 2005)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> muss ja nicht fichtel sein. meine freundin würde auch gern mitfahren.... wenns nicht soo extrem ist. hab sie jetzt auch dazu gebracht und fährt total drauf ab. hat sich das stumpi 06 zugelegt ..goil. gegen mein enduro ne feder ;-)
> alternativen zu fichtel oder ist das zu packen??
> kannst ja deinen schmetterling auch mitnehmen!!??
> würde mich freuen von dir zu hören
> ...


fichtel = fichtelgebirge , da komme ich ja mit. Fichtel wird jetzt gegen Ende Oktober habe nicht mehr trocken, ist dann also eher richtig extrem, oder täusche ich mich da. Ich war noch nie im Fichtelgebirge, aber die Jungs mit denen ich in ER fahre, sagen das immer.

mfg

Weichling


----------



## showman (20. Oktober 2005)

Des Fichtelgebirge greifmer bei nächster Gelegenheit an. Wie schauts aus? Sonntag wenns net pißt. Zeit, Lust? Müßten aber zeitig los weil Nachmittag sollt ich eigentlich Geb. von meiner Mum feiern was aber jetz net so oberste Priorität hat.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

wann wollt ihr denn "fichteln"?

Jetzt am Sonntag?

Hätte schon Interesse, allerdings ist am Samstag die LNdWissenschaften, also evtl. net um 06:00 morgens starte;-)

Das Wetter wird allerdings eher schlechter.
Es gibt ja dort paar Waldautobahnen, da ists dann besser.
Wer sich auf die Downhills schmeissen will, der sollte dann evtl. Mud-Reifen verwenden. Steine dürften gut glitschig sein.

Aber mit den richtigen Klamotten könnt´s schon Spaß machen!

Ist schon was in Planung Uhrzeit, Teinehmer, Anfahrt, Bike-Ausrichtung (FR, DH, XC-Tour)?

Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## fritzn (20. Oktober 2005)

Aha.

Schon die Antwort  

Ja, Showi, hört sich also genau andersrum an, als ich jetzt dachte...

Wie hattest Du´s Dir gedacht?
Was meinen die anderen?


----------



## daniel_Speci (20. Oktober 2005)

wie jetzt?? den sonntag  fichteln??
hab meiner kleinen verspr. mit ihr zu fahren und denke fichtel ist ihr noch zu schwer!!? und waldautobahnen haben wir selbst zuhause   
aber denk mal hast recht wird alles sehr schlüpfrich sein  
haben letzte woche die pegnitz tour aus der bike gemacht...schön und abwechslungsreich, teilweiße etwas flach  
hat jemand etwas vergleichbares für sonntag wer hat lust??
komme selbst aus FO
gruß
dani


----------



## fritzn (20. Oktober 2005)

hi daniel,

naja, ich gebe dem showman völlig recht - allzu lange würde ich auch nicht mehr warten mit dem termin, denn bald wirds wirklich ungemütlich (wind & kalt) und schneit dann auch.
normalerweise anfang november.

ich würde es auch so einschätzen, wenn man dieses jahr noch fichteln will, dann dieses oder kommendes WE. nächstes hab ich aber keine zeit, von daher würde ich dieses besser finden.

und zur fahrtechnik & waldautobahn: 
halte ich auch für anfänger machbar, den berg zu bezwingen und auch wieder runterzufahren. es gibt einige speziell ausgewiesene mountainbikerouten, die ich mir unbedingt mal ansehen wollte. wie die genau laufen, weiss ich nicht - showi?
ach, in der letzten bike war ja auch ein spotguide übers fichtelgebirge.
vielleicht davon ne tour nehmen und noch ein bisschen mit trails würzen.
karte hab ich übrigens und kenn mich auch a weng aus dorten;-)

die waldautobahnen im fichtelgebirge sind aber eben "gebirge"-gerecht bestimmt etwas steiler als in FO, also machts sicher auch spass. 
gepflegter 15+ min schotter-downhill ist doch super, oder?
dazwischen gibts auch jede menge trails und steilere verblockte passagen.
es ist ganz gut machbar, dass einer aussenrum fährt, während die anderen mal schnell den trail nehmen. nur so ne idee.


----------



## showman (20. Oktober 2005)

Hmm, für Sonntag is Pisse angesagt    Wartmer noch a bissl. Vielleicht schneits den Winter ja net   Oder wir fahren bei uns ne Runde.

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (21. Oktober 2005)

ABSAGE,

dieses Woende wirds nix mit biken. Hab heut Bereitschaft reigwürgt bekommen. Evtl. geht aweng was am Schmausenbuck. Von da schaff ichs ins Gschäft.

Gruß Showman


----------



## daniel_Speci (22. Oktober 2005)

wird wohl heuer nix mehr.
gruß dani


----------



## blacksurf (23. Oktober 2005)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> wird wohl heuer nix mehr.
> gruß dani




net rumheulen  
fahr mit nach Würzburg  

klick:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2207576&postcount=415


----------



## daniel_Speci (26. Oktober 2005)

..danke für die info, wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei....
wenn wir nicht schon in meran/naturns beim biken wären.
man liest sich
gruß
dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. November 2005)

*Verehrte Fränkinnen und Franken,* 

Fichtelgebirglerinnen und Fichtelgebirgler sowie alle Oberpfälzerinnen und Oberpfälzer und natürlich alle anderen. Wie ihr ja alle wißt hat der Winterpokal begonnen. Das heißt wir sollten da doch gleich mal ordentlich zuschlagen. Deshalb startet das Team Kaisergschmarri die erste WP Ausfahrt (hoffe auf komplettes erscheinen   ). Und zwar die klassische *Moritzbergrunde*. Entweder Sa. (bessere Wettervorhersage) oder Sonntag (schlechtere Wettervorhersage). Tempo wie immer fränkisch gemütlich. Start um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Löwensaal. Einkehr in Ungelstätten ist natürlich Pflicht. Sagt an wanns euch besser paßt (Sa. oder So.).

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (8. November 2005)

Also mir ist eigentlich Sonntag lieber, da ich Samstag immer Vater & Sohn-Tag habe.   

Wollte eh' mit _Hörn-Driver_ die Runde fahren, daher passt das ganz gut. Andernfalls muss ich eben improvisieren (nein, keine Angst, ich nehm' den Kleinen nicht mit   ).

Riddick


----------



## Hörn-Rider (8. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Verehrte Fränkinnen und Franken,*
> 
> ... Und zwar die klassische *Moritzbergrunde*. ...
> 
> Gruß Showman





*Frozen Riders* mit *edit* zwei Mann vertreten   

Da bist du mir zuvor gekommen. Vor 2 Stunden habe ich über die selbe Tour und Zeitraum mit _Riddick_ PMs ausgetauscht und wollte auch hier posten.

Zeitpunkt egal. Die Asphalt Strecke bis in den Wald ist vielleicht ein bißchen kurz, um mich nochmal auf die Schnauze zu legen


----------



## blacksurf (8. November 2005)

wäre eher für samstag (weil keine wanderer in der klamm) weil alle shopping gehen aber sonntag ginge auch denke ich  Muss ich noch abklären


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2005)

ich plädiere wenn für sonntag. wobei ich hier auch noch keine 100% teilnahme aussage treffen kann. jedoch " i do my best"   

samstag bin ich schon verplant sorry.

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (8. November 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Die Asphalt Strecke bis in den Wald ist vielleicht ein bißchen kurz, um mich nochmal auf die Schnauze zu legen


Ich schieb dir dein Rad auf den Asphalt Passagen um jedes Risiko auszuschließen. Aber eins sag ich gleich. Bei mir mußt auch im Gelände ein bisschen was mitbringen. Bin net so der Forstwegbolzer   Solang das Wetter noch so trocken ist müßmer jeden Trail ausnutzen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (8. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schieb dir dein Rad auf den Asphalt Passagen um jedes Risiko auszuschließen. Aber eins sag ich gleich. Bei mir mußt auch im Gelände ein bisschen was mitbringen. Bin net so der Forstwegbolzer   Solang das Wetter noch so trocken ist müßmer jeden Trail ausnutzen
> 
> Gruß Showman



Das gehört bei mir zum Programm. Erhöht die Spannung.  

Ich bin ja mal gespannt auf die Trails, da ich mich m.E. trailtechnisch auch ganz gut auskenn auf dem Weg nach Brunn. Mal schauen was neues dabei ist.    

Dieses Northshorezeuch und Rampen is aber nix für mich. 
Zuschauen tu ich schon ma ganz gern.


----------



## showman (8. November 2005)

Tendier jetzt auch mal eher zu Sonntag weil Samstag Abend was anliegt und mir des dann zu stressig wird. Hoffmer mal auf gutes Wetter.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (8. November 2005)

Bin auch für Sonntag. Da bei mir jetzt auch Sa was auf dem Zettel steht.

Gruß H-D


----------



## blacksurf (9. November 2005)

mmh...naja..naja gut dann Sonntag  
Aber bitte nicht vor 10 Uhr muss ja auch noch zum Tiergarten hindüsen


----------



## weichling (10. November 2005)

ich will mit, 
da fahrt ihr endlich mal wieder die Moritzbergrunde und ich kann net.



traurig traurig traurig

Michael

@showmann: Bitte zeichne die GPS-daten auf. Wenn ich wieder fahren kann 
wird das eine meiner ersten Touren.


----------



## Coffee (10. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @showmann: Bitte zeichne die GPS-daten auf. Wenn ich wieder fahren kann
> wird das eine meiner ersten Touren.




nixda, da wollen wir dann schon mit ;-)


coffee


----------



## kniffo (11. November 2005)

Darf man sich der geselligen Runde anschließen? Will doch die localen Trails kennenlernen.

Gruß Kniffo


----------



## blacksurf (11. November 2005)

logisch, you are wellcome


----------



## showman (12. November 2005)

Morgäääähn,

also nochmal für alle Unbekannten und Bekannten. Morgen um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Löwensaal (oberhalb von Tiergarten). Es geht dann die Tg Trails raus zum Moritzberg und über Ungelstätten (Einkehr) und die Klamm zurück zum Tg. Werden so um die 50 Km und ca. 500 Hm. Tempo gemütlich. Evtl. Licht mitnehmen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (12. November 2005)

Wenn ichs später schaff die 2.4er Nobby Nic mit Stans notubes auf meinen Crossmax XL dicht zu bekommen, bin ich morgen dabei.
Radl ist schon im Auto.

Wenn nicht, muß ich mir noch was überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. November 2005)

Sooo,

wieder zu Hause. War ne schöne Runde. Hoffe der Rest is auch noch gut Heim gekommen. 
@ Riddick, bist du gut Heim gekommen?
@ Frau Blacksurf, bitte Bilder.
@ oBATMANo, wirklich schönes Rad.
@ kniffo, fahr mal wieder mit.
@ Hörn-Driver, endlich mal net aufm Gehsteig gemault   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (13. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riddick, bist du gut Heim gekommen?


Ja klar, ging sogar recht zügig. Nur auf der Schmausenbuckstr. hab' ich wohl 'nem Autofahrer nicht genug Platz gemacht, der hat's aber bei lautstarkem Hupen belassen.   

Die Bremse werd' ich erst morgen begutachten, der Rest sieht ziemlich unversehrt aus.   




> @ Frau Blacksurf, bitte Bilder.


Ja, bitte. Bin schon ganz gespannt.

Riddick


----------



## weichling (13. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, ging sogar recht zügig. Nur auf der Schmausenbuckstr. hab' ich wohl 'nem Autofahrer nicht genug Platz gemacht, der hat's aber bei lautstarkem Hupen belassen.
> 
> Die Bremse werd' ich erst morgen begutachten, der Rest sieht ziemlich unversehrt aus.
> 
> ...



Wie Bremse begutachten. Hat es dich abgelegt ?

weichling


----------



## Riddick (13. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Bremse begutachten. Hat es dich abgelegt ?


Jepp, zwei mal.   Beim ersten Überschlag, hab' ich mich nocht gefreut, dass der Bremshebel gehalten hat, dafür hat er beim 2. Abgang die Segel gestrichen.   

Riddick


----------



## weichling (13. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, zwei mal.   Beim ersten Überschlag, hab' ich mich nocht gefreut, dass der Bremshebel gehalten hat, dafür hat er beim 2. Abgang die Segel gestrichen.
> 
> Riddick



Und gabs Schäden am Riddick ? 

Hoffentlich net. Dafür bin ich zuständig   , siehe hier



Brav gepunktet heute   
Weichling


----------



## showman (13. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Und gabs Schäden am Riddick ?


Zwei Ellbogen und ein Knie waren noch gut, der Rest war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bin ich zuständig   , siehe hier


Bilderlink geht net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (13. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Und gabs Schäden am Riddick ?


Minimal: hab' mir das linke Knie angeschlagen, komischerweise tut jetzt das rechte Knie weh - äusserst unangenehm. Gegen Deine Verletzung allerdings Peanuts.

@showman

Die Rippen spür' ich nicht mehr.   

Riddick


----------



## weichling (13. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Ellbogen und ein Knie waren noch gut, der Rest war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/196848/cat/500/ppuser/40027


----------



## weichling (13. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Minimal: hab' mir das linke Knie angeschlagen, komischerweise tut jetzt das rechte Knie weh - äusserst unangenehm. Gegen Deine Verletzung allerdings Peanuts.
> 
> @showman
> 
> ...



Hallo Riddick,

wart mal die Nacht ab, mit den Rippen.  
Ich bin im Laufe der meiner Radfahrerlaufbahn zum Rippenprell,-bruch-experten 
gweorden. Prellung schmerzt meistens mehr.

Ich wünsch dir ne ruhige Nacht.  

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rippen spür' ich nicht mehr.


Also wenn dir heut Nacht das Atmen schwerfällt und dir Blut aus dem Mund läuft is des halb so wild. Mußt dir dann nur die Rippen aus der Lunge ziehen und dann wirds besser   
@ weichling, du Angeber. 12 Stiche    ich brachte es letztes Jahr immerhin auf 9    Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten.

@ all, wie wäre es kommendes Woende (eher Samstag) mit der Schwarzachschlucht/Thanngraben??? Passendes Wetter wie immer vorausgesetzt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (13. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ weichling, du Angeber. 12 Stiche    ich brachte es letztes Jahr immerhin auf 9    Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Schlechte Nachricht, du hast dich verzählt, sind nur 10 Stiche
Gute Nachricht: Immer noch einer mehr als bei dir     

Mit geht super in anbetracht der Umstände. bin heute locker MTB gefahren.
Ging hervorragend. Muss nur aufpassen, daß net auf die gleiche Stelle aufschlag.   Ne Spass beiseite, Bin nur Forstautobahnen gefahren, bis auf 
den Trail zum Tatort. 

@ blacksurf: zaghaftes fragen bilder? 


weichling


----------



## blacksurf (13. November 2005)

hier die Fotos:
http://www.blacksurf.de/Moritzbergrunde/


----------



## weichling (13. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> hier die Fotos:
> http://www.blacksurf.de/Moritzbergrunde/



Danke , sind doch gut geworden, von einem daheim gebliebenen.

Weichling


----------



## blacksurf (13. November 2005)

@weichling
für dich fahren wir die Runde demnächst mit Moritzberg!
Ach ja der neue Downhill war geil heute, das obere Stück ein Adrenalinstoß dann hab ich bissle durchatmen müssen. Aber ich bleibe dran, schliesslich bekomme ich, wenn ichs ganz durchfahren kann auf Lebenszeit von Showi Käsekuchen spendiert


----------



## kniffo (13. November 2005)

War ne schöne gemütliche Runde. Wenns mal wieder passt, bin ich gern  wieder dabei, starr versteht sich.

Kniffo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (13. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hörn-Driver, endlich mal net aufm Gehsteig gemault
> 
> Gruß Showman


wie ich mich äußerst dämlich auf einer Röthenbachbrücke zerlegt habe hat ja gott sei dank nur die zweite hälfte der Mannschaft gesehen 



			
				Kniffo schrieb:
			
		

> War ne schöne gemütliche Runde. Wenns mal wieder passt, bin ich gern wieder dabei, starr versteht sich.
> 
> Kniffo


Vielleicht kannst Du ja das nächste mal ne kleine Runde Fahrtechniktraining geben. Ich fand es jedenfalls beeindruckend, wie Du da überall "reingebrochen" bist. Hat ziemlich lässig ausgesehen. Respekt.




			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja der neue Downhill war geil heute, das obere Stück ein Adrenalinstoß dann hab ich bissle durchatmen müssen. Aber ich bleibe dran, schliesslich bekomme ich, wenn ichs ganz durchfahren kann auf Lebenszeit von Showi Käsekuchen spendiert


"tricky" halt  Vielleicht müßen wir uns beim Vokabular noch ein bißchen anpassen, aber für lebensang Käsekuchen würde ich schon ein bißchen trainieren.

@weichling: Gute Genesung!

Bis demnächst. H-D


----------



## Riddick (13. November 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> kniffo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das war wirklich absolut beeindruckend. Bei dem Training wär' ich auf jeden Fall dabei.   

Riddick


----------



## dubbel (14. November 2005)

von wo nach wo über wo bis wo ging die tour denn?


----------



## Riddick (14. November 2005)

Tiergarten/Löwensaal - Brunn - Ungelstetten - Brunn - Tiergarten.


@showman

Hast Du ein Profil der gestrigen Tour?

Riddick


----------



## dubbel (14. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Tiergarten/Löwensaal - Brunn - Ungelstetten - Brunn - Tiergarten.
> @showman
> Hast Du ein Profil der gestrigen Tour?


ich tippe auf:


----------



## oBATMANo (14. November 2005)

War ne lustige Runde.
Bin ich gern mal wieder dabei


----------



## showman (14. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich tippe auf:


Ja, ziemlich genauso wars. Wenn ich mit dem Panzer unterwegs bin gibts kein Profli. Ein Tacho würde das Gewichtslimit von 20 Kg sprengen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## kniffo (14. November 2005)

@Riddick u. Hörn-Driver

Danke für die Blumen, aber ich denke, da hilft nur fahren, fahren, fahren. Und die Dresdner Schule trägt natürlich auch seinen Teil dazu bei, der nicht zu ersetzen ist.

Grüße Kniffo


----------



## daniel_Speci (14. November 2005)

na klasse, das hat man davon wenn man mal eine woche nicht on ist...  
grrrrrrr wäre auch gern dabei gewesen....
alter showi, meine fichteltour ist immer noch offen ;-) !!!!!!
habt ihr keine bilda von der tour?? das profil zeigt keine trails ;-) !!???
wäre die was für mein endurolein??
gruß
daniel


----------



## blacksurf (14. November 2005)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> na klasse, das hat man davon wenn man mal eine woche nicht on ist...
> grrrrrrr wäre auch gern dabei gewesen....
> alter showi, meine fichteltour ist immer noch offen ;-) !!!!!!
> habt ihr keine bilda von der tour?? das profil zeigt keine trails ;-) !!???
> ...



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
www.blacksurf.de/Moritzbergrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (15. November 2005)

Komm grad aus München und hab mir die Jungs im Oval angeschaut. da kann man sich schon auch noch die ein oder andere technik abschauen.



			
				kniffo schrieb:
			
		

> @Riddick u. Hörn-Driver
> 
> Danke für die Blumen, aber ich denke, da hilft nur fahren, fahren, fahren. Und die Dresdner Schule trägt natürlich auch seinen Teil dazu bei, der nicht zu ersetzen ist.
> 
> Grüße Kniffo



Bitte!
Mir ist gerade eingefallen an was es mich erinnert hat, als Du in die Wurzeltrails reingefahren bist:
Als ob ein guter Skifahrer ein Tiefschneefeld durchwedelt! 
so, des langt etz aber auch. Was ist die Dresdner Schule will ich noch wissen, und was ist nächstes WE geplant, showi?
Gut' nacht.
H-D


----------



## Coffee (15. November 2005)

nachdem meine plätzchen alle nun gebacken sind, würde ich am sonntag auch mitfahren   

wie wärs? the same pro......   


grüße coffee


----------



## showman (15. November 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> was ist nächstes WE geplant, showi?


Wer LESEN  kann is klar im Vorteil. Könnten aber auch noch was nettes in der Rother Ecke fahren. Aber am Woende solls Winter werden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (15. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer LESEN  kann is klar im Vorteil. Könnten aber auch noch was nettes in der Rother Ecke fahren. Aber am Woende solls Winter werden.
> 
> Gruß Showman




hm sonntach wär mir lieber


----------



## Hörn-Rider (15. November 2005)

@riddick:
hier noch mal das Profil  mit Käskongtrail. (bytheway: funktioniert das Bildertool im Moment nicht, oder stell ich mich zu blöd an?)

@showi: Sorry. Wußte doch, daß da schon was gefallen ist. 
Zwecks Tour am WE: Ich bin im Moment flexibel. Sowohl zeitlich, örtlich als auch klimatisch


----------



## Riddick (15. November 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> @riddick:
> hier noch mal das Profil  mit Käskongtrail. (bytheway: funktioniert das Bildertool im Moment nicht, oder stell ich mich zu blöd an?)


Weiss nicht.   Aber danke.   








Ich werd' nächstes WE wohl aussetzen müssen.   

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (15. November 2005)

@riddick
oh machen die Bodenproben noch Beschwerden, oder motzt die bessere Hälfte?


----------



## Riddick (15. November 2005)

Das Knie macht nur noch Probleme, wenn ich Kraft auf's Pedal bringen muss - beim GA1-Fahren spür' ich's zum Glück nicht.

Ich werd' nächste WE etwas auf Familie machen, vielleicht mal wieder mit dem Sohnemann ins Kino gehen.

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (16. November 2005)

@riddick
oh dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und ach ja dein
Sohn freut sich bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. November 2005)

guten morgen,

erstmal gute besserugn an riddick ;-)


so und nun...was ist denn nun, wann wo wie was..treffen am we??

coffee


----------



## dubbel (16. November 2005)

käskong?

(ich kenne nur kingkong und käsbrot)


----------



## Coffee (16. November 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> käskong?
> 
> (ich kenne nur kingkong und käsbrot)



ein zeichen dafür das es zeit wird das du uns mal die ehre gibst mit uns zu fahren   

grüßle coffee heute in nuala


----------



## Riddick (16. November 2005)

Dachte, Du wärst dem fränkischen Dialekt mächtig.   

Käsko(u)ng = Käsekuchen   

Riddick


----------



## dubbel (16. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte, Du wärst dem fränkischen Dialekt mächtig.


höxtenz rudimentär. 
wo sollen der sein?


----------



## showman (16. November 2005)

Nou fomä hold Sunndoch. Is eh schaißwäddä und dou wäri e ned foan.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (17. November 2005)

also laut wetterbericht solls samstag sonnig werden und sonntag 80% regen-schnee-matschdrum wäre ich für samstag!


----------



## Coffee (17. November 2005)

na spricht etz amol anner a machtword   ob samstach oder sonntach...herr guide übernehmen sie


coffee


----------



## showman (17. November 2005)

*SAMSTAG UM 10 UHR AM STEINBRÜCHLEIN,* 

es geht dann durch die Schwarzachschlucht hin und durch den Thanngraben wieder zurück.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (17. November 2005)

ein mann, ein wort   

am funkmasten am steinbrüchla?


coffee


----------



## weichling (17. November 2005)

Hallo,

am Samstag kann ich leider net.
den 70zigsten meiner Schiegermutta will ich nicht schwänzen.
Dann kann ich mich ja noch ein wenig schonen.

Michael
mogern werden die Fäden gezogen.


----------



## Coffee (17. November 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am Samstag kann ich leider net.
> den 70zigsten meiner Schiegermutta will ich nicht schwänzen.
> ...




schade das du nicht mit kannst  

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (17. November 2005)

mmh echt schade  
vielleicht doch sonntag, können da mehr?
Aber es soll hald regnen
Weil ich hab ein Fest am Freitag das könnte spät werden


----------



## showman (17. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> mmh echt schade
> vielleicht doch sonntag, können da mehr?
> Aber es soll hald regnen
> Weil ich hab ein Fest am Freitag das könnte spät werden


Bleibt bei Samstag am Funkmast. Und wehen des regnet. Schutzbleche net vergessen weil des wird a Sauerei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (17. November 2005)

Das Steinbrüchlein find ich ja auf der Karte, aber die Location (Funkmast) kenn ich nicht. ist das leicht zu finden? Ich würde vom Toys r us kommen.

H-D


----------



## oBATMANo (17. November 2005)

Is das nicht am Parkplatz?

Also über die Brücke, welche über die A73 führt und dann kurz darauf links in einen Parkplatz rein.

@Showman
Hab grad auf Projekt 06 geklickt.
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (17. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Is das nicht am Parkplatz?
> 
> Also über die Brücke, welche über die A73 führt und dann kurz darauf links in einen Parkplatz rein.



links? auf meiner Karte sind nur rechts parkplätze.

Hab Dich vorhin übrigens am Tiergarten gesehen und hab vorher kurz mit wotan geredet. Ich war aber einer der Läufer. 
Wie war euer Nightride? werd mich demnächst vielleicht auch mal zum nightride anschliesen.

Gruß
H-D


----------



## blacksurf (17. November 2005)

@showi soso aus dem ghost wird ein s-work  
Ich sags ja immer: das Bessere ist des Guten Feind 
und ach ja die Hälfte davon ist ja "Pussy-Kram" wie du selbst sagen würdest


----------



## oBATMANo (18. November 2005)

ups, sollte natürlich rechts heißen.

Nachtradln war ganz lustig. Nur hatte ich mal wieder ganz schön zu strampeln.
Nächstes Jahr geh ma dafür mal DH fahren. Dann kann ich auch mal mit nem Lächeln im Gesicht warten


----------



## Coffee (18. November 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Das Steinbrüchlein find ich ja auf der Karte, aber die Location (Funkmast) kenn ich nicht. ist das leicht zu finden? Ich würde vom Toys r us kommen.
> 
> H-D




wenn du von richtugn spielzeugland (Toys..) kommst über die autobahn drüber und rechts auf die parkplätze, da steht dann gleich rechts dieser funkmast.

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (18. November 2005)

Also ich hoffe ich schaffe es bis 10 uhr zum Steinbrüchle am Samstag.
Wenn es arg spät wird auf der Firmenfeier komm ich wohl eher nicht  

Ich geb aber natürlich Bescheid!


----------



## Hörn-Rider (18. November 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du von richtugn spielzeugland (Toys..) kommst über die autobahn drüber und rechts auf die parkplätze, da steht dann gleich rechts dieser funkmast.
> 
> grüße coffee


Danke.

Ich werd mit'm Radl anreisen und fahr dann die Parallelstrasse (an der Bepo vorbei) zur B8 * unter * der A73 durch. Werd's schon finden. Zur Not hab ich ja noch die Handynummer vom Showman.

Wetter wird super  Bißchen kühl vielleicht (morgens -2°C) 
Die kühlen Morgentemperaturen würden neben Blacksurfs Problem auch eine späteren Abfahrtszeit rechtfertigen. Außerdem könnte ich dann bei einem späteren Ende endlich meine Funzel mal ausprobieren.


----------



## blacksurf (18. November 2005)

machts mal nicht von mir abhängig
Ich versuche zu kommen!
Weil im Dunklen in der Schlucht das ist kein Spass


----------



## fritzn (18. November 2005)

Kurzentschlossen!

Es sieht aus, wie wenn´s bei mir auch ginge morgen.  

Wollt ihr von 10:00 bis zur Dunkelheit fahren?
Km-Ziel?
Einkehr auch geplant?

Bitte noch ein paar Fakten, da ich notfalls noch was umbauen müsste, (heut abend) weil ich nur eine fkt. Bremsanlage hab zur Zeit...

greetz,
.f


----------



## showman (18. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> machts mal nicht von mir abhängig
> Ich versuche zu kommen!
> Weil im Dunklen in der Schlucht das ist kein Spass


Net rumblubber jetzt sondern antreten   
@ oBatmano, kommst du auch? Wenn ja muß ich deine Kiste mal ein paar Meter testen wenns recht is.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzentschlossen!
> 
> Es sieht aus, wie wenn´s bei mir auch ginge morgen.
> 
> ...



also 10 uhr am funkmast ;-) gefahren wird denk ich nciht bis ins dunkle 
 dafür ist es zu kalt. wir wollen ja vernünftig bleiben ;-) also kein stress. einkehr, da find sich bestimmt was nettes zum kurz aufwärmen ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (18. November 2005)

Werd wohl nicht kommen.
Nen Kumpel bekommt sein Coiler und wills ausprobieren   
Werden wohl bei Tennelohe am Schießplazt oder am Buck unterwegs sein.

Kannst natürlich das nächste mal mit meinem Radl fahren.
Nimm jetzt jeden Radltermin mit, den ich kriegen kann
Habs bitter nötig
Batman die Radlschlampe


----------



## fritzn (18. November 2005)

Ja, juhu, bis morgen!

Wie sieht´s denn mit der Länge der tour aus?

Ich frag, weil im Moment mein DMR Playbike aufgebaut ist mit 9 Gängen.
Nicht gerade ein Tourenbike, aber Spaß macht´s halt.
Relativiert sich natürlich, wenn einige SS fahren.

Und wenns ne Matsch-Sauerei wird, kommt man eh net so geschmeidig vorwärts, so mit Pedalfrequenz und Puls und bla  
Also: bisschen im großen Dreck spielen oder ist ambitioniertes Winterpokal treten angesagt?

Ob das Element besser wär? 
Also ich glaub über 30km will ich net unbedingt mit dem DMR fahren.
Dann müsst ich die Bremse halt noch umbauen. 

?? drop a line.

.f


----------



## Coffee (18. November 2005)

also ich komm mit dem winterradl, quasi singlesppedy   


coffee


----------



## showman (18. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, juhu, bis morgen!
> 
> Wie sieht´s denn mit der Länge der tour aus?
> Also ich glaub über 30km will ich net unbedingt mit dem DMR fahren.
> Dann müsst ich die Bremse halt noch umbauen.


Dann bau mal lieber die Bremse um. Werd entweder mit dem SSP oder dem Marin fahren. Also 30 Km werdens mindestens. Tempo aber ganz sicher gemütlich.

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (18. November 2005)

@Showman

Kommst am So mit Deinem BigHit nach Tennenlohe für ne kleine Runde im Reichswald, dann kannst das Enduro mal ausprobieren. Da gibts auch ein paar schöne Sachen zum radln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (18. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> @Showman
> 
> Kommst am So mit Deinem BigHit nach Tennenlohe für ne kleine Runde im Reichswald, dann kannst das Enduro mal ausprobieren. Da gibts auch ein paar schöne Sachen zum radln.


So kann ich net. Net so schlimm. Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Vorbau is eh scho bestellt. Da gibts kein zurück mehr.

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (19. November 2005)

Sooo,

wieder daham. Alles is versifft und dräckäd    aber naja. Schee wars trotzdem. 
@ Bläcki, wo bleiben die Bilder? Geht des net aweng schneller   
@ Mama, hoffentlich war die Schimpfe net so arch   
@ Hulk, wie wars an der Veste   
@ all andere, bis zum nächsten mal   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (19. November 2005)

guten nachmittag   

geduscht und verarztet warte ich jetzt aufs essen   

inzwischen ist auf meinem ellenbogen desinfektionsmittel + kleiner verband  aber mein knie sieht auch etwas "dicker" aus   radeln ging, aber daheim die treppen   naja, bleib ich eben oben für den rest des tages. ach udn mein kopf  


aber ich muss sagen


SCHEEEEEEEE wars, danke mal wieder an alle mitfahrer    

grüße coffee


----------



## fritzn (19. November 2005)

SCHEEEE!!!!

Super Tour, Showi!
Großer Dank an Coffee für die Kettenreparatur und noch gute Besserung!

2 Bilder aus der Klamm


----------



## showman (19. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> SCHEEEE!!!!
> 
> Super Tour, Showi!


Danke für die Blumen. Des geht bestimmt noch besser. Werd mich da demnächst noch aweng rumtreiben damit die neuen Maschinen Arbeit haben wenns fertig sind     Frai mi scho.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (19. November 2005)

soderle die Fotos - und net immer quengeln

http://www.blacksurf.de/Schwarzachschlucht/


----------



## weichling (19. November 2005)

@ blacksurf

Danke für die Bilder

@coffee 
  Gute und schnelle Genesung und ultra viele und liebe Besserungswünsche.
      

ich muss mich noch ah weng schonen, sagt der Dok. Der Artzhelferen
isch fast Schere und Pinzette aus der Hand gefallen, als ich sagte
dass ich grad mit dem Fahrrad aus Baiersdorf komm. Ick komm aber scho zum
Pizzaplauder, mit dem vierrädrigen Gefährt dann halt. Mal sehn wie es mir bis dahin geht.

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (19. November 2005)

@weichling

*rofl*
du verschreckst das ganze Krankenhauspersonal!
Pass auf dich auf ja!


----------



## weichling (19. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @weichling
> 
> *rofl*
> du verschreckst das ganze Krankenhauspersonal!
> Pass auf dich auf ja!



Ich war nicht im krankenhaus. War eine neue chirugische Gemeinschaftpraxis
an der Röthelheimallee zum Fädenziehen.

weichling

ich leg grad  das Bein hoch, seit 2 Stunden! Bin ich nicht brav, gelle ?


----------



## blacksurf (19. November 2005)

@weichling
ja sehr brav!
*lob*
übrigens ich glaub ich muss auch bald bestellen  
Heute waren wir in einem Terrain da hätte ich gerne so ein nettes Schwarzes mit einer Fox Talas gehabt *wenn ich doch nur einen Goldesel hätte*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (20. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich doch nur einen Goldesel hätte*


Schei$ drauf. Ich bestell auch erst und dann mach ich mir nen Kopf übers bezahlen    Hat bis jetzt immer geklappt. Außerdem fällt es dir dann leichter dich von alten Dingen zu trennen die du zwar gerne behalten möchtest du aber net mehr wirklich brauchst. Los, bestell schon!!! Wegen der Gabel kann ich gerne mal nachfragen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (20. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ....da hätte ich gerne so ein nettes Schwarzes mit einer Fox Talas gehabt.....


Meinst Du etwa mich?





Grüße aus Giesing
Tom's Slayer *dasfrischgeduschtimschalfzimmersteht*


----------



## blacksurf (20. November 2005)

@Tom ja
schönes Rad aber ich hab ein Auge auf ein anders Schwarzes geworfen
Aber die Gabel ist


----------



## Mr.hardtail (20. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom ja
> schönes Rad aber ich hab ein Auge auf ein anders Schwarzes geworfen
> Aber die Gabel ist



So, so, wird das Fullyprojekt also konkreter.  

Die Gabel ist wirklich gut. Ist ja auch eine Fox   

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## All-Mountain (20. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom ja
> schönes Rad aber ich hab ein Auge auf ein anders Schwarzes geworfen
> Aber die Gabel ist


Dachte schon, da Du neulich im Rocky Mountain-Forum unterwegs warst...

Jepp, die Gabel würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Bin in Punkto Performance, Steifigkeit, Verstellmöglichkeiten etc. so zufrieden, dass in mein Element jetzt auch eine Fox reinkommt.


----------



## fritzn (23. November 2005)

Huhu, 
wie sieht´s eigentlich am WE aus?

Jm. Lust zum fahren? Ist bereits was in Planung?

Bei mir vzgl. Sonntag, vzgl. ab 11:00.
Zumindest mal in Buck, aber gern auch mehr.


----------



## Coffee (24. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> wie sieht´s eigentlich am WE aus?
> 
> Jm. Lust zum fahren? Ist bereits was in Planung?
> ...



ist ne überlegung wert. muss mal sehn wies in meinen we terminplan passt. 

coffee


----------



## karstenenh (25. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo,
> 
> wieder daham. Alles is versifft und dräckäd    aber naja. Schee wars trotzdem.
> @ Hulk, wie wars an der Veste



Hi,

an der Veste wars wunderschön. Hab am Steinbrüchle meine Lampe wieder festgeschraubt und bin dann los, über den Schuttberg und danach immer am Kanal entlang. Auf der Rednitz-Kanalbrücke hab ich blacky eingeholt. Die hatte gerade schon versucht, die zauberhafte Sonne-Wolken-Nachmittag-Stimmung fotographisch festzuhalten. Aber im Wald dann gabs den Kick. Der Schnee war auf den Ästen überall liegen geblieben. Total hell und wie verzaubert. Als es dann dunkel wurde, bin ich von der Veste über Fürth nach Schniegling und hab noch meine Erlangenrunde drangehängt. 145km sind es insgesamt geworden *stolz ist*   

HULK


----------



## Mr.Chili (25. November 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> an der Veste wars wunderschön. Hab am Steinbrüchle meine Lampe wieder festgeschraubt und bin dann los, über den Schuttberg und danach immer am Kanal entlang. Auf der Rednitz-Kanalbrücke hab ich blacky eingeholt. Die hatte gerade schon versucht, die zauberhafte Sonne-Wolken-Nachmittag-Stimmung fotographisch festzuhalten. Aber im Wald dann gabs den Kick. Der Schnee war auf den Ästen überall liegen geblieben. Total hell und wie verzaubert. Als es dann dunkel wurde, bin ich von der Veste über Fürth nach Schniegling und hab noch meine Erlangenrunde drangehängt. 145km sind es insgesamt geworden *stolz ist*
> 
> HULK



Verückter  

................falls es vergessen wurde dir zu sagen wir haben WINTER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (26. November 2005)

Achtung wer nicht am Pizzaplauder war: 

Morgen gemütliche Mtb-Runde:
11 Uhr Sonntag 
27. November 
an der Veste oben am 
Turm 
Start zu einer 2-3 stündigen Runde über den Stadtwald 
ins Fürther Land(in Cadolzburg event. Macchiatopause)


----------



## Hörn-Rider (26. November 2005)

Bin gespannt auf's Fürther Land.
Ich werd wahrscheinlich noch nen Kumpel mitbringen.

Bis morgen.
H-D


----------



## Riddick (26. November 2005)

Da meine Vorderradbremse unerklärlicherweise zu ca. 95% den Dienst quittiert hat, werde ich die morgige Tour wohl besser auslassen und bloss etwas am Kanal rumrollen.    Hab' leider nix zum Entlüften da, muss damit also bis nächste Woche warten.   

Riddick


----------



## weichling (27. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung wer nicht am Pizzaplauder war:
> 
> Morgen gemütliche Mtb-Runde:
> 11 Uhr Sonntag
> ...



Hallo 
Ich komme auch.

Ich ruf dich gleich mal an.

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (27. November 2005)

ui, schön das du auch mitfährst


----------



## blacksurf (27. November 2005)

hier ein kleiner Bericht klick:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2305156&postcount=11737


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (28. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein kleiner Bericht klick:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2305156&postcount=11737



Hallo,

ein schöner Bericht!   

weichling


----------



## Coffee (28. November 2005)

wär so gern dabei gewesen   

coffee


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein kleiner Bericht klick:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2305156&postcount=11737



die Bilder gehen net   
Hättet ihr nicht warten können, bis ich wieder hier bin? Ein Wochende unterwegs, und schon gibts eine Tour vor der Haustür   

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (28. November 2005)

@stefan
wir können das gerne nochmals wiederholen und ausbauen zumal du sicher der bessere "Oberförster" bist  du kennst ja den Fürther Stadtwald wie deine eigene Jackentasche


----------



## Coffee (28. November 2005)

jaaa, nachholen klingt gut ;-))

wenn aber kommendes we, dann lieber samstag.

grüße coffee


----------



## Riddick (28. November 2005)

Bin auch für nachholen, kann allerdings normalerweise nur sonntags.   

Ich lass' mich überraschen.   

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (28. November 2005)

jepp bin auch für samstag - weil sonntag ist der stadtwald voll - 
samstag gehen alle weihnachtseinkäufe tätigen
weihnachten was ist das ?


----------



## Riddick (28. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ... weil sonntag ist der stadtwald voll - ...


Das ist allerdings ein schlagendes Argument.   Na ja, dann muss ich mal sehen, ob ich den Junior für ein paar Stunden "loswerden" kann.   

Riddick


----------



## otti44 (28. November 2005)

ich bin neu hier! hab mich soeben im forum angemeldet, nachdem ich bisher immer nur ein bisschen mitgelesen hab.

Ich hab gestern mittag eine kleine winterrunde gedreht:
hetzleser berg zur waldschänke hoch-pommer-neusleshof-regensberg-schlichenreuth-rangen-walkersbrunn-ermreuth-gleisenhof (amflugplatz vorbei)-pommer wochenendhäuser-waldschänke-hetzles wieder runter.
fahrzeit:1:40h, war eine wunderschöne tour, kein wunder bei diesem fantastischem wetter mit sonne pur. am ende der tour ists dann aber doch kalt geworden und ich glaube es war dea erste mal, dass ich den hetzleser berg langsamer runter- als hochgefahren bin, war auch fast bedeckte schneedecke.

ich hoffe, der eine oder andere nimmt mich mal auf eine tour mit, denn in der gruppe zu fahren macht einfach noch mehr spaß...


----------



## Coffee (28. November 2005)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin neu hier! hab mich soeben im forum angemeldet, nachdem ich bisher immer nur ein bisschen mitgelesen hab.
> 
> ich hoffe, der eine oder andere nimmt mich mal auf eine tour mit, denn in der gruppe zu fahren macht einfach noch mehr spaß...




immer gerne willkommen. verfoleg einfach diesen thread oder andere im frankenforum. hier werden immer wieder gemeinsame touren angekündigt.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (29. November 2005)

Obacht jetzt! 
Ich habe die Prominenz aus dem Fürther Stadtwald gebucht für Samstag, damit wir auch wieder aus dem Wald herausfinden! Der "Oberförster" (Stefan) kennt jeden Trail im Stadtwald würde behaupten sogar jede Wurzel


----------



## Coffee (29. November 2005)

dabei


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. November 2005)

bin auch dabei    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Blackcycle (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 
würd mich morgen auch gern mit dranhängen. 
Fahrt ihr auch wenn es tatsächlich regnet?
Gruß Bernd


----------



## blacksurf (2. Dezember 2005)

abwarten!
Wieso sollte es regnen?


----------



## showman (2. Dezember 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> abwarten!
> Wieso sollte es regnen?


Weil eine Regenfront im Anflug is.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (3. Dezember 2005)

Mist - es regnet   
Herr Oberförster was machen wir?


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Dezember 2005)

wenns nicht besser wird bis 11, hätt ich gesagt lassen wir's gut sein und verschieben das auf nächstes Wochenende. Zumindest der Regen sollte schon aufhören   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (3. Dezember 2005)

@stefan 
wir lassen es es hat -1 grad und es regnetdh die alles ist spiegelglatt, war gerade beim Bäcker  
schade
aber das riskiere ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Dezember 2005)

das es glatt ist, wusste ich nicht, ich war noch nicht draußen   
Dann laß uns für nächsten Sonntag was planen, da ist ja auch Cross-Rennen: Treffen um 11, 2 - 3 Stunden fahren und dann beim Rennen mit einem Becher Glühwein in der Hand zuschauen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## weichling (3. Dezember 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> das es glatt ist, wusste ich nicht, ich war noch nicht draußen
> Dann laß uns für nächsten Sonntag was planen, da ist ja auch Cross-Rennen: Treffen um 11, 2 - 3 Stunden fahren und dann beim Rennen mit einem Becher Glühwein in der Hand zuschauen
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


yeah , gute Idee, da wär ich dabei

Weichling


----------



## Riddick (3. Dezember 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> es hat -1 grad und es regnetdh die alles ist spiegelglatt, war gerade beim Bäcker


Hab' grad mit meiner Frau telefoniert - hat sich vorhin gleich mal abgelegt, als sie aus dem Haus ist.   Sie hat beim Warten auf den Bus wohl auch etliche Biker gesehen, die es allesamt hingelegt hat. Kein einziger hat z.B. den "leichten Anstieg" auf dem Radweg von der Stadtgrenze Richtung Nürnberg geschafft, die sind alle wieder rückwärts runtergerutscht.   Auch in der Nürnberger Strasse müssen ein paar Bikes gelegen haben. Sch...wetter.   

Die Idee mit nächstem Sonntag hört sich gut an.   

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2005)

jepp, voll glatteis, da wars selbst auf der piste nicht so glatt *gG*

also nächsten sonntag, mal sehen wie ich es einrichten kann ;-) vielleicht kurz auf einen sprung.

grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (3. Dezember 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also nächsten sonntag, mal sehen wie ich es einrichten kann ;-) vielleicht kurz auf einen sprung.


So ähnlich geht's bei mir auch... Mal sehen.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (3. Dezember 2005)

Mei ihr seid vielleicht Memmen. Bin heut auch scho gefahren, bei 20° und Musik. Jetzt hab ich aber aufgehört. Der Teppich leidet ganz schön wenn man immer im Kreis fährt. Naja, kommt zum Glück bald ein neuer rein   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DABAIKA (3. Dezember 2005)

klasse,klasse,aaalso dann am 10.12 (zehnter/zwölfter in worten) oder? 
start 11.00h alte veste...

ohne regen und glatteis oder mit spikes und ritterrüstzung  

na dann bis dann...ich freu mich


----------



## blacksurf (3. Dezember 2005)

Sonntag - das Crossrennen ist am Sonntag den 11. Dezember


----------



## DABAIKA (3. Dezember 2005)

nadann sonntag .......,s o n n t a g  

hofentlich macht der tag dann seinem namen alle ehre


----------



## blacksurf (8. Dezember 2005)

Sonntag 11 Uhr - Veste
biken mit dem Oberförster!
wir probieren es nochmals nachdem es letztes weekend
buchstäblich ins Wasser viel


----------



## weichling (8. Dezember 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 11 Uhr - Veste
> biken mit dem Oberförster!
> wir probieren es nochmals nachdem es letztes weekend
> buchstäblich ins Wasser viel



Ins Eis !

weichling


----------



## Coffee (9. Dezember 2005)

kann nicht ;-(


coffee

P.S. viel spaß


----------



## blacksurf (9. Dezember 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ins Eis !
> 
> weichling



ins wasser und ins eis
wie auch immer - kommst du?
Laut Wetterbericht solls recht kalt werden - macht aber nix - es gibt ja dann Glühwein  
Samstag wirds sonnig, naja da werde ich dann auch ne Runde drehen


----------



## Pino (9. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
bei mir wird's auch arg eng... möchte aber schon... mal sehen, ich werde auf jeden Fall um 11.00 Uhr an der Veste sein. Muss allerdings 16.00 Uhr geschniegelt & gebügelt wieder in Nbg sein   
Gruß, Pino


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Dezember 2005)

stellt euch vor: ich fahr auch mit   

und 16Uhr sollte machbar sein: 11Uhr + 3 Stunden fahren = 14Uhr. Sollte reichen   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## m_addi (10. Dezember 2005)

wie wird denn das niveau bzw. der schwierigkeitsgrad bei dieser tour sein? wird sie lediglich im stadtwald stattfinden, so daß man, sollte man nicht mehr mithalten können o.ä., sich auch selbständig auf den heimweg machen kann (man will ja keinen aufhalten  )?

gruß,
addi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich komme auch. 

weichling


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Dezember 2005)

es wird kein warmfahren für's Rennen am Nachmittag   Und sonst wird das maximal bis Cadolzburg-Steinbach-Weinzierlein aus dem Stadtwald rausgehen, also auch überschaubar. Das müssen wir aber am Sonntag erst klären, je nach dem, ob jemand schon Mittags beim Loisl's in Cadolzburg 'nen Glühwein will   oder ob wir möglichst früh beim Crossrennen sein wollen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## weichling (10. Dezember 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> es wird kein warmfahren für's Rennen am Nachmittag   Und sonst wird das maximal bis Cadolzburg-Steinbach-Weinzierlein aus dem Stadtwald rausgehen, also auch überschaubar. Das müssen wir aber am Sonntag erst klären, je nach dem, ob jemand schon Mittags beim Loisl's in Cadolzburg 'nen Glühwein will   oder ob wir möglichst früh beim Crossrennen sein wollen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Vor allem gemütlich. Ich bin noch ein wenig invalid.
weichling


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Dezember 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem gemütlich. Ich bin noch ein wenig invalid.
> weichling



das hat sich schon bis zu mir herumgesprochen   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (10. Dezember 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> es wird kein warmfahren für's Rennen am Nachmittag   Und sonst wird das maximal bis Cadolzburg-Steinbach-Weinzierlein aus dem Stadtwald rausgehen, also auch überschaubar. Das müssen wir aber am Sonntag erst klären, je nach dem, ob jemand schon Mittags beim Loisl's in Cadolzburg 'nen Glühwein will   oder ob wir möglichst früh beim Crossrennen sein wollen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



hehe also auf einen Cappucino sollten wir schon ins Loisl`s schauen -
es wird nämlich laut Wetterbericht sehr sehr kalt
@all freu mich schon


----------



## Hörn-Rider (10. Dezember 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> hehe also auf einen Cappucino sollten wir schon ins Loisl`s schauen -
> es wird nämlich laut Wetterbericht sehr sehr kalt
> @all freu mich schon



oder ne brokolisuppe  dann dauerts aber länger

Blacky schickst du mir bitte deine Handy nummer per PM, komme evtl. kurzfristig. Danke
H-D


----------



## m_addi (10. Dezember 2005)

mal ne frage: habt ihr alle euro schlösser dabei oder wie sichert ihr eure schmuckstücke am loisl's?

addi


----------



## blacksurf (10. Dezember 2005)

wir haben kleine schlösser dabei


----------



## weichling (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich komme morgen doch nicht mit.

Viel Spaß auch.

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (10. Dezember 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben kleine schlösser dabei


Das hat mich auch immer gestört. Deshalb hab ich mich am Freitag mal mit Herrn Abus unterhalten   Schlepp jatzt zwar noch ein Kilo mehr mit rum, aber die Maschine klaut so ganz schnell jetzt keiner mehr. Bin morgen ab 13 Uhr am TG unterwegs mal schaun was so geht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (10. Dezember 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme morgen doch nicht mit.
> 
> Viel Spaß auch.
> 
> weichling



Ich hoffe du bist anderweitig verplant und fährst deshalb nicht mit
Wenns deiner Wunde schlechter geht, dann gute Besserung!


----------



## Pino (10. Dezember 2005)

Zieht Euch warm an, Leute! Ich war vorhin nochmal ne Runde um die Ecke, es ist (für unsere Verhältnisse) saukalt...
Pino


----------



## Blackcycle (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
also mir ist es heute zu frisch.  
Viel Spass euch anderen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Dezember 2005)

hab mal mein GPS nebst Software ein wenig gequält   und dabei ist eine .ovl Datei für die TOP50 rausgekommen. Ein gif der TOP50-Karte incl. dem Overlay der Tour gibts in meinen Bildern. Wenn jemand noch was anderes will, möge er es sagen. Bei der babylonischen GPS Dateiformatverwirrung müssen wir halt sehen, was da geht.

Edit sagt: wie zu erwarten, hatte das GPS gelegentliche Empfangsprobleme, grade im Wald. Wer mir sagt, wo Fehler in der Route sind, bekommt ein Keks   



Mfg
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (11. Dezember 2005)

hallihallo,
schee wars, leider sind die meisten Bilder ziemlich verwackeltschade
aber Pino hat ja auch welche gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaHype (11. Dezember 2005)

ich hoff dass  ich nächstes Jahr mal mehr mitm Showi rumheizen kann.. will mal das teure Spezi im einsatz sehen


----------



## showman (11. Dezember 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoff dass  ich nächstes Jahr mal mehr mitm Showi rumheizen kann.. will mal das teure Spezi im einsatz sehen


Na so teuer wars ja auch net. Und wennst des mal sehen willst mußt schnell schaun weil mit dem war ich auf meinen Vergleichsdownhills schneller als mit dem Big Hit also obacht weil aweng was geht immer no   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (12. Dezember 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> hallihallo,
> schee wars, leider sind die meisten Bilder ziemlich verwackeltschade
> aber Pino hat ja auch welche gemacht


...und die befinden sich in meinem Fotoalbum. 
Sorry, kurz angebunden, bin a weng hektisch heute. Aber wenn ich heute so rausgucke, war es gestern die richtige Entscheidung, zu fahren - klasse!
Gruß, Pino


----------



## blacksurf (12. Dezember 2005)

Danke Pino


----------



## DaHype (12. Dezember 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na so teuer wars ja auch net. Und wennst des mal sehen willst mußt schnell schaun weil mit dem war ich auf meinen Vergleichsdownhills schneller als mit dem Big Hit also obacht weil aweng was geht immer no
> 
> Gruß Showman



joa.. ich habs schon gesehen.. das ist ja besser als ne frau    das soll ja bei mir was heisen ^^

du musst mich unbedingt mal mit dem fotgraphieren ^^
echt traumhaft... da kann dein altes BH selbst mit der Shiver einpacken ^

mfg Dirk


----------



## showman (12. Dezember 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> du musst mich unbedingt mal mit dem fotgraphieren ^^


Des wird aber net billig   


			
				.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> da kann dein altes BH selbst mit der Shiver einpacken ^
> 
> mfg Dirk


Des wird demnächst zum holzhacken und metzeln umgebaut, mit kettenführung und so.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (13. Dezember 2005)

ein paar Nachfotos


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Dezember 2005)

deine Bilder funktionieren nicht   


> The requested URL /fotos/data/500/medium/Touratec.jpg was not found on this server.



MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (13. Dezember 2005)

@reo-fahrer
liegt nicht an mir sondern an der Programmierung
des Fotoalbums
schau einfach manuell ins Album 
oder ich schick dir die Orginale per Mail wenn du magst


----------



## Riddick (13. Dezember 2005)

@reo-fahrer

Das Fotoalbum ist leider nicht so clever, verlinkte Thumbnails öffnen zu können.   



























Riddick

P.S. Die GPS-Halterung sieht genial aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Dezember 2005)

ihr müsst einfach nur die URL im IMG tag ändern, das ist irgendwie 
bei der umstellung verschütt gegangen...





so -> si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/_bild.jpg_
statt -> www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/thumbs/[/url]_bild.jpg_


----------



## Riddick (13. Dezember 2005)

@wotan_S_rache

Klar, so geht's auch, obwohl's etwas umständlich ist.    Wenn man einfach den Thumbnail verlinken könnte, wär's komfortabler.   


@blacksurf

Ist das (bei) Steinbach?





Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (13. Dezember 2005)

@riddick
ja,)


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Dezember 2005)

Pleikershof, um genau zu sein   

--

danke für die Bilder, wobei ich sie inzwischen auch in deiner Gallerie gefunden hab   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (18. Dezember 2005)

was gibt es denn schönes in Pleikershof???
da sagen sich doch hund und katz gut nacht


----------



## m_addi (18. Dezember 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> was gibt es denn schönes in Pleikershof???
> da sagen sich doch hund und katz gut nacht


also in steinbach gibt es eine fränkische gaststätte, namen habe ich vergessen, wir sagen immer "steinbacher", da gibt es gute fränkische kost zu sehr humanen preisen. da brennt jeden sonntag die luft ...

addi


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Dezember 2005)

stimmt, des ist echt immer 'ne Qual, da sonntag mittag vorbeizufahren: die ganze Umgebung riecht nach Essen   

und sonst gibts am Pleikershof ein paar nette Abfahrten Richtung Weinzierlein. Nix wildes, aber immer wieder nett   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Coffee (18. Dezember 2005)

hallo ihr,

wie sieht es aus, wollen wir mal anfangen eine vor oder nach silveserausfahrt zu planen.? also vielelicht am 1.1.2006 so ab 12 oder so ein ründchen durch den wald?


grüße coffee


----------



## Riddick (19. Dezember 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also vielelicht am 1.1.2006 so ab 12 oder so ein ründchen durch den wald?


[Klugsch...modus]
Das wär' dann aber 'ne Neujahrsausfahrt.   
[/Klugsch...modus]

Klingt aber trotzdem gut.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (19. Dezember 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr,
> 
> wie sieht es aus, wollen wir mal anfangen eine vor oder nach silveserausfahrt zu planen.? also vielelicht am 1.1.2006 so ab 12 oder so ein ründchen durch den wald?
> 
> ...




Da mach ich gerne mit. Vorzugsweise VOR Sylvester, weil ich am 2.7 schon in den Skiurlaub zu fahren plane.

War gestern übrigens mal wieder in Ungelstetten. Bin leider erst um 14:40 Uhr in Sankt Leonhard gestartet und dann übers Steinbrüchle zum Tiergarten gefahren. So war ich erst um kurz vor 17:00 Uhr auf dem Brunnerberg. Ab da ging es dann nur noch mit Licht. Die Röthenbachklamm nachts mit Licht im Schnee ist wirklich ein Erlebnis. Leider ist mir 1.5 km vor Ungelstetten die Kette gerissen. Dabei hätte es mir fast das Schaltwerk gleich mit zerrissen, aber ich konnte es glücklicherweise noch richten. Um 18:00 Uhr in Ungelstetten war natürlich dann schon alles zu. Hab dann abgekürzt und bin Straße über Winkelhaid nach Schwarzenbruck zum alten Kanal gefahren und am Kanal zurück. Einsame aber schöne Wintertour, teilweise im dicksten Schneetreiben.   

Viele Grüße vom "ausgeliehenen Franken"


----------



## showman (19. Dezember 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich gerne mit. Vorzugsweise VOR Sylvester, weil ich am 2.7 schon in den Skiurlaub zu fahren plane.
> 
> War gestern übrigens mal wieder in Ungelstetten. Bin leider erst um 14:40 Uhr in Sankt Leonhard gestartet und dann übers Steinbrüchle zum Tiergarten gefahren. So war ich erst um kurz vor 17:00 Uhr auf dem Brunnerberg. Ab da ging es dann nur noch mit Licht. Die Röthenbachklamm nachts mit Licht im Schnee ist wirklich ein Erlebnis. Leider ist mir 1.5 km vor Ungelstetten die Kette gerissen. Dabei hätte es mir fast das Schaltwerk gleich mit zerrissen, aber ich konnte es glücklicherweise noch richten. Um 18:00 Uhr in Ungelstetten war natürlich dann schon alles zu. Hab dann abgekürzt und bin Straße über Winkelhaid nach Schwarzenbruck zum alten Kanal gefahren und am Kanal zurück. Einsame aber schöne Wintertour, teilweise im dicksten Schneetreiben.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom "ausgeliehenen Franken"



Hätt auch nix gnützt wennst eher da gewesen wärst. Is nämlich Betriebsurlaub   Wäre bei einer Sylvester/Neujahrsausfahrt, passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt freilich dabei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (19. Dezember 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre bei einer Sylvester/Neujahrsausfahrt, passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt freilich dabei.


Auch. Sowieso. Jawoll. Genau.
Gruss, Pino


----------



## MasterChris (19. Dezember 2005)

m_addi schrieb:
			
		

> also in steinbach gibt es eine fränkische gaststätte, namen habe ich vergessen, wir sagen immer "steinbacher", da gibt es gute fränkische kost zu sehr humanen preisen. da brennt jeden sonntag die luft ...
> 
> addi



den schuppen kenn ich schon. ich glaub der schuppen heist "zum Wiesental".
Vom Wirtn kenn ich Sohn incl. seiner Frau. Oft war ich noch nicht dort, 2,3mal vielleicht, obwohl ich nur max 5min mit dem bike von mir aus dort hin hätte.
Ich ziehe in Deberndorf das "Schlößla" vor  !!! Ehemaliger Inhaber vom Bauhof in Cadolzburg... 
aber nun genug vom futtern


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Dezember 2005)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> Ehemaliger Inhaber vom Bauhof in Cadolzburg...



das ist aber nicht derjenige, der kurzzeitig auf der Alten Veste war? So etwas größer, kräftiger Typ, blonde längere Haare?

Weil dann gibts da eher ein   als ein   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (20. Dezember 2005)

nö nö... die alte veste müssen nur angestellte des bauhofes sein.
in deberndorf im "schlößla" das ist der chef mit all seinen bedienungen vom bauhof. war am sonntag mal dort... preislich ETWAS gehoben, aber essen für auge und gaumen erste sahne   ein doppel daumen von mir!!
aber am besten reservieren, weil der hat aus dem bauhof seine ganze stammkundschaft mit genommen, dort gehts immer fett zu!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (20. Dezember 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Da mach ich gerne mit. Vorzugsweise VOR Sylvester, weil ich am 2.7 schon in den Skiurlaub zu fahren plane.
> 
> War gestern übrigens mal wieder in Ungelstetten. Bin leider erst um 14:40 Uhr in Sankt Leonhard gestartet und dann übers Steinbrüchle zum Tiergarten gefahren. So war ich erst um kurz vor 17:00 Uhr auf dem Brunnerberg. Ab da ging es dann nur noch mit Licht. Die Röthenbachklamm nachts mit Licht im Schnee ist wirklich ein Erlebnis. Leider ist mir 1.5 km vor Ungelstetten die Kette gerissen. Dabei hätte es mir fast das Schaltwerk gleich mit zerrissen, aber ich konnte es glücklicherweise noch richten. Um 18:00 Uhr in Ungelstetten war natürlich dann schon alles zu. Hab dann abgekürzt und bin Straße über Winkelhaid nach Schwarzenbruck zum alten Kanal gefahren und am Kanal zurück. Einsame aber schöne Wintertour, teilweise im dicksten Schneetreiben.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom "ausgeliehenen Franken"



ah dann waren das gestern deine Spuren  
war auch unterwegs Richtung Brunn!


----------



## karstenenh (20. Dezember 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ah dann waren das gestern deine Spuren
> war auch unterwegs Richtung Brunn!


Kann gut sein   , jedenfalls, wenn Du auch so spät unterwegs warst. Schade, daß wir uns nicht begegnet sind  
Ansonsten: ride on!   

Karsten


----------



## Hörn-Rider (25. Dezember 2005)

Frohe Weihnachten @ all.
Hat jemand Lust morgen zu fahren. 
So ab 11:00 - Tiergarten Richtung Moritzberg?

Grüße
H-D


----------



## showman (25. Dezember 2005)

Sonntag is heute. Und heute 11 Uhr is scho vorbei. 23 Uhr kommt noch is mir aber zu spät   Morgen hab ich Bereitschaft, ginge also nur in der Umgebung vom TG und auch nur wenns Wetter einigermaßen paßt. Is also noch sehr unsicher.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (25. Dezember 2005)

Ich meinte "so" im Sinne von "etwa"   
also Mo? (im sinne von "morgen" oder "Montag"  )
Wie schauts aus?


----------



## blacksurf (25. Dezember 2005)

bin langlaufeneuch viel spass!


----------



## Hörn-Rider (26. Dezember 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> bin langlaufeneuch viel spass!



wie, wo?
will auch mal langlaufen.

na gut, dann mach ich eben alleine sport.


----------



## blacksurf (26. Dezember 2005)

@Hörner-Driver
du hast ne Nachricht


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

Wo fahrmern hin am Sonntag??? Ausnahmsweise mal nach Ungelstätten   oder Thanngraben mit tolle Wege auskundschaften in Wendelstein oder nach Roth und Umgebung? Sagt mal an was ihr wollt. Wetter soll super werden. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (3. Januar 2006)

ja unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (3. Januar 2006)

Thanngraben kenne ich nicht, auskundschaften ist immer gut: also nix wie hin! Bin aber auch für alle anderen Richtungen zu haben.

Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Thanngraben kenne ich nicht


ist was für Federwegsfetischisten   und einer der geilsten Trails in der Umgebung. Glaub aber wir waren da schon mal (Prio Treffen)

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (3. Januar 2006)

Ist doch immer wieder schön, muss/kann nicht jedesmal was komplett Neues sein. Kann auch gut sein, dass ich das kenne, ohne zu wissen, wie's heißt. Macht aber nix.


----------



## Coffee (3. Januar 2006)

*mitwill*

udn freitag, feiertag geht da auch was?

coffee


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

Ok,

ihr wollts net anders. Freitag 10 Uhr Löwensaal/TG (Ungelstätten) und Sonntag 10 Uhr Steinbrüchlein Thanngraben).

Gruß Showman


----------



## norman68 (3. Januar 2006)

Nabend

wo ist denn der Thanngraben? Hab ich noch nie was von gelesen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## showman (3. Januar 2006)

Zwischen Altenthann und Rummelsberg. Am besten du fährst vom Steinbrüchlein übern Glasersberg nach Wendelstein und dann am Alten Kanal/Schwarzachschlucht (Vorsicht, Wanderer haben das Wegerecht) bis Burgthann und zur Sophienquelle. Von da nach Altenthann und dann eben durch den Thanngraben (Wegmarkierung ist eine Muschel auf blauem Grund) nach Rummelsberg und Feucht, Jägersee und den alten Kanal wieder zurück. Oder du bist am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Steinbrüchle. Dann brauchst bloß hinterherfahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## norman68 (3. Januar 2006)

Nabend

ach ja der Trail kenn ich sehr gut komme ja aus Wendelstein und arbeiten tu ich in Ochenbruck Also nichts neues, wär schon gerne mal mit euch da rumgeeiert nur hab ich an meinem Cube zur Zeit keinen Dämpfer drin da der die Luft nicht mehr gehalten hat;-(

Ciao Norman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (3. Januar 2006)

Am Freitag geb ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich dann auch mal wieder die Ehre mit Euch zu fahren  

Vielleicht kann uns Blacky ja zeigen, was Sie mittlerweile für *"lebenslang Käskoang"* g'macht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (4. Januar 2006)

@hörnerdriver
leider nicht viel und bei schnee und eis teste ich das auch nicht

also Freitag wenns nicht ganz gemütlich zugeht
werde ich mit Anhang nicht mitkommengebt also Bescheid!

Wir können ja Sonntag etwas mehr und intensiver fahren


----------



## showman (4. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @hörnerdriver
> leider nicht viel und bei schnee und eis teste ich das auch nicht
> 
> also Freitag wenns nicht ganz gemütlich zugeht
> ...


Du blubberst jetz gefälligst net rum. Die einzige die immer fährt wie a Sau bist du. M und ich fahren voraus, der Rest hinterher, basta. Wems zu langsam geht der kann die Runde ja zweimal fahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## saalfelder (4. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> [Tour] Steinbrüchlein übern Glasersberg nach Wendelstein und dann am Alten Kanal/Schwarzachschlucht [..] Sophienquelle. [..] Thanngraben [..] Rummelsberg und Feucht, Jägersee und den alten Kanal wieder zurück.


Wie ist das so mit den Wegen? Bin gestern von Roth, Pfaffenhofen, Büchenbach -> R'hembach (S-Bahnstrecke/Rednitzgrund) und am Kanal wieder zurück. Die Strecke war teilweise schneebedeckt (festgefahren), teils eisig. Da war das Fahren ähnlich wie im Sand. Bin kaum vorwärtsgekommen. Teils mußte man mächtig aufpassen, daß man auf dem Rad bleibt. Je näher ich Roth kam, desto eisiger wurde es. Macht einen Durchschnitt von 10 km/h (mit Rauchpausen  ).
Sind die Verhältnisse auf der "Local Tour" ähnlich?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## blacksurf (4. Januar 2006)

ja, wird gemütlich


----------



## showman (4. Januar 2006)

Naja, wies mit den Wegen so ausschaut weiß ich auch net. Denk schon das noch einiges an Schnee liegt und das teils auch eisig ist. Müßmer halt aweng aufpassen. Aber wie Blacky ja schon gesagt hat, wird gemütlich und drum sollte es schon gehen. Haben ja einiges an Ausweichrouten falls die Trails net gscheit fahrbar sein sollten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (4. Januar 2006)

Ich komm auch am Freitag zum Löwensaal, wenns net Sturm Regnet!    

wegen Sonntag, wo is der Steinbrüchlein ?  

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (4. Januar 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> wegen Sonntag, wo is der Steinbrüchlein ?
> weichling



Hier
alleine das ist es schon wert, hinzufahren 
lowfat


----------



## Jenny999 (5. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> ihr wollts net anders. Freitag 10 Uhr Löwensaal/TG (Ungelstätten) und Sonntag 10 Uhr Steinbrüchlein Thanngraben).
> 
> Gruß Showman


Ich bin dann morgen auch dabei. Gibts nur einen Parkplatz am Löwensaal?
Gruß - Jenny.


----------



## Coffee (5. Januar 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dann morgen auch dabei. Gibts nur einen Parkplatz am Löwensaal?
> Gruß - Jenny.




jepp, oben genau am löwensaal ist ein großer parkplatz.

bis dann

coffee


----------



## Pino (5. Januar 2006)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke war teilweise schneebedeckt (festgefahren), teils eisig. Da war das Fahren ähnlich wie im Sand. Bin kaum vorwärtsgekommen. Teils mußte man mächtig aufpassen, daß man auf dem Rad bleibt. Je näher ich Roth kam, desto eisiger wurde es. Macht einen Durchschnitt von 10 km/h (mit Rauchpausen  ).


Kann ich voll bestätigen (war gestern in Allersberg): Weg wie "Halbgefrorenes", in etwa wie feiner, tiefer Schotter - die meiste Kraft bleibt in der Überwindung des Rollwiderstands hängen. Ich bin auf einen 15er Schnitt über 60 km gekommen - ohne Rauchpausen  . Zurück am alten Kanal entlang ging es dann besser: Plattgetrampelter Schnee, teils Eis, darauf locker Neuschnee - war schon überraschend, denn wenn ich hier zum Fenster rausgucke (Nbg-Schweinau), ist von Schnee keine Spur zu sehen! Also, macht Euch auf was gefasst!

Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (5. Januar 2006)

Des wäd scho. So weit isses ja net und sollten die Trails recht blöd sein fahrmer halt Autobahn.
@ Jenny999, prima.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (6. Januar 2006)

Mist. Wird wieder nix.
Die Erkältung, vor der ich seit Anfang Dez. flüchte hat mich nun endgültig eingohlt und überrollt. 

Euch Viel Spaß.


----------



## Pino (6. Januar 2006)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Mist. Wird wieder nix.
> Euch Viel Spaß.


Schadeschade. Spaß hatten wir. Dir gute Besserung!
Pino


----------



## Pino (6. Januar 2006)

Meine Bilderlein sind online: Fotoalbum Pino, 20060103_Ungelstetten.
Viel Spaß beim Nachglühen.
Pino


----------



## Coffee (6. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Bilderlein sind online: Fotoalbum Pino, 20060103_Ungelstetten.
> Viel Spaß beim Nachglühen.
> Pino




danke ;-) war wieder sehr nette ausfahrt. willkommen nochmals jenny  

pino, darf ich mir bilder zum bloggen nehmen aus deinem album von heute?

coffee


----------



## showman (6. Januar 2006)

Jou, war wieder mal voll gut heute. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Sonntag 10 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein. A 73 Ausfahrt Kornburg/Worzeldorf, dann an der Ampel von Nbg. kommend rechts und nach ca. 200 m wieder rechts am Funkmast. Zieh mir jetzt dann gleich nochmal Trailhunter rein wegen dem Wetter und so 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (6. Januar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> pino, darf ich mir bilder zum bloggen nehmen aus deinem album von heute?


Jawoll. Du hast hiermit eine Dauergenehmigung , soweit es die Fotos hier aus dem Forum betrifft.
Pino


----------



## Pino (7. Januar 2006)

Guten Morgen,

(oder: Mahlzeit, für die Nicht-Diätler  )
Zwei Fragen habe ich:
1. @ blacky: Wann kommen Martins Fotos von gestern? Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein "No sight"-Portrait...
2. Ist morgen eine Einkehr geplant, oder ist Selbstverpflegung angesagt?

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> 1. @ blacky: Wann kommen Martins Fotos von gestern? Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein "No sight"-Portrait...


die kommen heute schon noch - wurden gestern schon sortiert - ihr müsst euch etwas gedulden, es sind ja nicht meine Fotos Der Meister ist gerade einkaufen

ach ja könnten wir uns irgendwie zusammen an der Eibacher Schleuse treffen, weichling kommt doch auch über den Kanal oder?


----------



## Pino (7. Januar 2006)

Dann schlage ich vor: 9:30 Uhr an der Eibacher Schleuse.
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2006)

ok prima


----------



## blacksurf (7. Januar 2006)

hier die Fotos vom Meister
http://www.photo-online.de/3koenig/
damit ihr nichmehr quengelt


----------



## Pino (7. Januar 2006)

@ blacky: Schee! Freu' mich schon auf morgen... Viele Grüße an M., wirklich schöne Bilder.
Pino


----------



## Jenny999 (7. Januar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> danke ;-) war wieder sehr nette ausfahrt. willkommen nochmals jenny


Danke coffee.  

Werd morgen auch wieder dabei sein, solang das Kratzen im Hals nicht morgen 'ne Erkältung ist. Ich wär dann um zehn am Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ist morgen eine Einkehr geplant, oder ist Selbstverpflegung angesagt?


Eine (oder zwei) Einkehr/s  is scho geplant. Ich weiß nur noch net wo. Wenn wir die ganze Runde fahren (schaffen) dann in Burgthann und wenn net dann auf jeden Fall in Feucht. Möglichkeiten gibts auch in Rummelsberg. Also verhungern weden wir net. Wir können auch dreimal einkehren. Dann müßmer aber scho um 6 Uhr los und kommen um 23 Uhr Heim  Das wäre dann die erste Tour mit mehr Einkehr als Fahrzeit  
@ Blacky, wie komm ich an ein paar von M`s Bilder? (2, 7, 12, 34 und 35)


			
				Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Werd morgen auch wieder dabei sein, solang das Kratzen im Hals nicht morgen 'ne Erkältung ist. Ich wär dann um zehn am Steinbrüchlein.


Hatte ich gestern auch. Eine Überdosis Melissengeist, Vitamin C und Echinazin hats aber dann gerichtet.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (7. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schlage ich vor: 9:30 Uhr an der Eibacher Schleuse.
> Pino


Ui, das is aber bald , aber ich komme auch zur Schleuse um 9:30 Uhr.

Weichling


----------



## weichling (7. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> hier die Fotos vom Meister
> http://www.photo-online.de/3koenig/
> damit ihr nichmehr quengelt



1a Bilder  
Richts deinem Liebsten aus!

Weichling


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (7. Januar 2006)

Zitat von showman
Ok,

ihr wollts net anders. Freitag 10 Uhr Löwensaal/TG (Ungelstätten) und Sonntag 10 Uhr Steinbrüchlein Thanngraben).

Gruß Showman



Da komme ich morgen auch mit. Vorausgesetzt ich finde das Steinbrüchlein.
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## showman (7. Januar 2006)

Rüdiger Beck schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von showman
> Ok,
> 
> ihr wollts net anders. Freitag 10 Uhr Löwensaal/TG (Ungelstätten) und Sonntag 10 Uhr Steinbrüchlein Thanngraben).
> ...


Ganz einfach, siehe Beitrag 802. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (7. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

komme morgen auch zum Steinbrüchlein,

Bin ja mal gespannt was da kommt. Bin noch keine Tour in der Gegnend gefahren und bin gespannt.

@ weichling
Kann dich auch morgen mit nehmen wenn's dir zu früh ist.
Ich schau nachher nochmal rein.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## weichling (7. Januar 2006)

OldSchool schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> komme morgen auch zum Steinbrüchlein,
> 
> ...



Danke für das Angebot , aber ich fahr per MTB zur Schleuse.

Weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (7. Januar 2006)

Na dann viel Spaß und bis morgen.

Gute Nacht OldSchool


----------



## weichling (8. Januar 2006)

so , ich starte jetzt zum Treffpunkt an der Schleuse.

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (8. Januar 2006)

sehr fein - ich komme auch!


----------



## showman (8. Januar 2006)

Na, schon alle im Bett??? Hoff ihr seid gut Heim gekommen. Haben noch einen Mördertrail unter die Räder genommen. Am Auto angekommen steckte Hulk seine Lampe an und brach Richtung Veste auf  Ich steck mich jetzt auch ans Ladegerät (Geschnetzeltes mit Gemüse). Bis später.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (8. Januar 2006)

jo alles palletti, und es war mal wieder erste Sahne  
Leider gibts keine Bildchen heute von mir die liebe Speicherkarte 
mus sich gleich mal untersuchen dann


----------



## Coffee (8. Januar 2006)

ich bin soooooo neidisch  

können wir gleich wieder was für sonntag oder so ausmachen *gg* bütte

coffee


----------



## showman (8. Januar 2006)

Kommendes Woende hab ich Bereitschaft. Außerdem muß ich jetzt endlich mal des Wohnzimmer fertigmachen. Da müßt ihr mal ohne mich auskommen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (8. Januar 2006)

das geht ja mal garnicht.

ok, dann überlegen wir uns was anderes ;-)


coffee


----------



## showman (8. Januar 2006)

Ihr könnt ja mit Blacky planlos an der Veste rumirren spielen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (8. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

war ne' super Tour.

Ich komm grad vom Griechen vom Essen gab lecker ?Mousaka?.

Beine merke ich auch etwas.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (8. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja mit Blacky planlos an der Veste rumirren spielen
> 
> Gruß Showman





jajamach dich nur lustig 
aber ich bin wahrscheinlich skifoarn


----------



## showman (8. Januar 2006)

Ahja, na dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen   Naja dann schauts für nächstes Woende eh a bissl mau aus. Naja, schaumer mal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

war heute echt eine Bike tour vom feinsten  
Vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder das wir zusammen fahren.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## Pino (8. Januar 2006)

Hi,
meine Bildchen wären dann soweit, nur kriege ich beim Versuch, das Fotoalbum aufzurufen, immer nur "Operation timed out when attempting to contact fotos.mtb-news.de". Muss wohl doch wieder dazu übergehen, das Zeug auf meinen Server hochzuladen  Schrottkram.
Aber 'ne schöne Tour war's! Und nächstes WE müssen wir dann eben ohne Showi spielen  
So long,
Pino


----------



## Pino (8. Januar 2006)

Bilder jetzt zu besichtigen unter
http://www.rudolphoto.de/fotos/projekte/privat/20060108_FBurgthann/
Ich hoffe, Ihr habt auch alle brav euren Flash-Player installiert... Unten rechts auf der SEite gibt es ein paar nette kleine Navigationsbuttons, womit man das Teil auch dazu bringen kann, die Diashow automatisch abspielen zu lassen.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (8. Januar 2006)

Wie immer tolle Fotos  Däfi miä a boa glaua  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (8. Januar 2006)

schee die BÃ¼ldnâ¦danke!
Ach ja und an den Downhillbilder sieht man Showi hat starke Konkurrenz bekommen! Die Stylepunkte gehen diesmal an Oldschool!


----------



## weichling (8. Januar 2006)

@Pino , super Bilder, die Wirtsleut waren ja das absolute Highlight heute,
  Sachen gibs.
@Blacksurf, kannste die Speicherkarte reaktivieren ?

Sonst wars ah super schene Tour. 
Hulk ist ja so richtig abgedreht, respekt!  

Weichling


----------



## Jenny999 (9. Januar 2006)

Find ich auch...war 'ne sehr schöne Tour. Habs gestern grad noch geschafft, ein bisschen Nahrung aufzunehmen und bin dann auf der Couch zusammengesackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (9. Januar 2006)

ja im fitnesstudio wars auch sche  

P.S.  

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (9. Januar 2006)

@all
das machen wir einfach bald wieder!


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja mit Blacky planlos an der Veste rumirren spielen
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wenn Katja an der Veste fahren will, bin ich nicht weit weg  und da ist dann schnell Ende mit herumirren  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (9. Januar 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Katja an der Veste fahren will, bin ich nicht weit weg  und da ist dann schnell Ende mit herumirren
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Hehe ich wusste doch auf den OBERförster ist immer verlass


----------



## Pino (9. Januar 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Katja an der Veste fahren will, bin ich nicht weit weg  und da ist dann schnell Ende mit herumirren


Hi,
na, das ist doch ein Angebot, oder? Ich denke mal, wir wollen alle feste an der Veste fahren  . HOffentlich hält das Wetter duch bis zum nächsten WE - gerade is ja richtig schön!



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer tolle Fotos  Däfi miä a boa glaua


Kannst's ja mal versuchen...
(Nee, im Ernst, was darf's denn sein?)

Viele Grüße, Pino


----------



## m_addi (9. Januar 2006)

mensch ich hätte auch mal wieder lust mit euch mitzufahren (war ja nur ein mal dabei). nur leider fehlt mir in letzter zeit entweder die zeit oder die gesundheit
gruß,
m_addi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (9. Januar 2006)

m_addi schrieb:
			
		

> mensch ich hätte auch mal wieder lust mit euch mitzufahren


Just do it!   Alles Gute für die Gesundheit! (Frische Luft härtet ab... /klugschei$$ermodus)

Gruß, Pino


----------



## showman (9. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> (Nee, im Ernst, was darf's denn sein?)
> 
> Viele Grüße, Pino


Also ich hätt gern 1, 2, 4, 10 und 13 wenns recht ist. Die nächste Gulaschsuppe geht dann auf mich und Oldscools Mittagessen wandel ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal in Kuchen mit Cappo oder Latte um   Das heißt, eine der nächsten Runden geht wieder nach Ungelstätten. Never change a running system  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MasterChris (10. Januar 2006)

oh mann?! auch wenn ich 105kg wiege und mir sicher bin ich kann bei euch nicht fitnessmässig mithalten möchte ich soooo gerne mal mit euch ne runde drehen. mein wille mitzuhalten ist zwar groß und mein trek fuel 90 lässt mich bestimmt auch nicht im stich, aber da ich diesen winter alles geld in mein bighit gesteckt habe bleibt no cash für winterfeste bikekleidung 
jedes jahr nehme ich mir vor, kauf dir winter-wetterfeste bikekleidung, aber da ich beruflich eh schon bei jedem wind und wetter auf dem dach mancher häuser pflanze geht der wille irgendwie immer unter traurig aber war, nervt mich aber selber immer wieder


----------



## Pino (10. Januar 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> aber da ich beruflich eh schon bei jedem wind und wetter auf dem dach mancher häuser pflanze geht der wille irgendwie immer unter traurig aber war, nervt mich aber selber immer wieder


Hi,
dann isses offenbar doch nicht wichtig genug, oder der Wille ist nicht stark genug .  Was machst Du denn beruflich? Kaminkehrer? Antennenbauer? Dachdecker?

Gruß, Pino


----------



## MasterChris (10. Januar 2006)

Bauflaschner, Bauklempner, Bauspengler oder wie man sonst noch dazu sagt


----------



## Pino (10. Januar 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> Bauflaschner, Bauklempner, Bauspengler oder wie man sonst noch dazu sagt


Wie wär's mit "Konstruktionsmechaniker/in - Feinblechbautechnik"? Diese neuen, in ihrer Geradlinigkeit und Aussagekraft unvergleichlich starken Berufsbezeichnungen finde ich wirklich typisch für Deutschland und seine 
Systematisierungs- und Verkomplizierungslust 
Aber warm anziehen müsst Ihr Euch da schon auch, jetzt... nur biken kann man in den Klamotten vermutlich nicht so richtig doll


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Januar 2006)

Nägel mit Köpfen: Wetterbericht sieht gut aus für Wochende, Bike ist bis dahin hoffentlich wieder sauber  also kann nix schiefgehen  
Sagt mal an, was und wie und wo ihr fahren wollt: Samstag oder Sonntag (wobei Samstag bei mir eher nach Nachmittag, also eher 14Uhr, aussieht), kürzer oder länger, schnell oder langsam etc.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (11. Januar 2006)

Also samstag tät ich gerne etwas fahren, kommt darauf an wann?

Sonntag bin ich am Ochsenkopf Langlaufen!


----------



## Hörn-Rider (11. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ochsenkopf


 


			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Langlaufen!



*hellhörigwerd* 

Samstag!? - mal kucken zu 75%.


----------



## blacksurf (11. Januar 2006)

@all
ich könnte eher am Samstag Vormittags 
mmh...naja ansonsten müsst ihr halt ohne mich mit dem Oberförster durch den Stadtwald düsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2006)

ich bin Samstag ab halb 10 schon verplant. Wenn ihr sagt, ihr wollt Nachmittags fahren, dann schaue ich halt, daß ich um 14.00Uhr an die Veste komm. Sonst klappt bei mir nur Sonntag.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Pino (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
mir ist von Sa. früh bis So. abend alles recht (praktisch, gelle?). Ich will zwar am WE zu einer Ausstellung, die ist aber täglich offen, und meine Freundin ist das ganze WE auf Weiterbildung, also habe ich frei  Ansonsten: nix schnell mit die Alten! Langsam, bitte.

@ blacky: Ich nehme an, Ihr düst wie die Schneehasen um den Ochsenkopf, also nix für Schnecken wie mich? Sonst würde ich ja auch ganz gern mal wieder...

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (12. Januar 2006)

@pino
Betreff: Langlaufen - 
also schnell ist es nicht, aber das es gemÃ¼tlich wird, kann ich eher nicht versprechen â¦
Ich muss auch schaun das ich dran bleib  
Die sind beide schon ganz fit!
Aber event. kommt HÃ¶rn-Driver auch mit, ich schau mich heute mal nach der Leihstelle um fÃ¼r die Skier


----------



## blacksurf (12. Januar 2006)

@hörn-driver

http://fichtelgebirge.de/02_Tourism...Aktiv/Wintersport/Wintersport-Geraeteverleih/


----------



## Pino (12. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @pino
> Betreff: Langlaufen -
> also schnell ist es nicht, aber das es gemütlich wird, kann ich eher nicht versprechen
> Ich muss auch schaun das ich dran bleib
> Die sind beide schon ganz fit!


Na denn, viel Spaß! Schade, dass Ihr dann gleich beide beim Biken ausfallt! Aber vielleicht mache ich ja auch meine eigene Schneckenrunde am So. auf


----------



## Riddick (12. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht mache ich ja auch meine eigene Schneckenrunde am So. auf


Sonntag? Schneckenrunde? Hört sich gut an.  Vorausgesetzt, ich bekomm' bis dahin meine Schaltung in den Griff.  

Riddick


----------



## Hörn-Rider (12. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @hörn-driver
> 
> http://fichtelgebirge.de/02_Tourism...Aktiv/Wintersport/Wintersport-Geraeteverleih/



Das issn service!  
Mile gracie!

Vielleicht reservier ich mir ja was. 
In welchem Ort startet ihr und welche Laufart ist angesagt? 
Skaten, oder?


----------



## Pino (12. Januar 2006)

@ Riddick: Missverständnis! Für mich stellt sich das gerade folgendermaßen dar: Wenn wir zusammen mit dem Oberförster am So. ein paar von uns auf die Räder kriegen, bin ich dabei. Falls nicht, mache ich "meine Schneckenrunde" am Ochsenkopf auf, um auch mal wieder diese Ski zu benutzen, die ich mir ja erst letzte Saison gekauft habe. So, wie's aussieht, sind ja schon "Hörni" und blacky am So. biketechnisch nicht mit von der Partie. Also lasse ich jetzt erst mal den TErmin näherkommen, dann wird man schon sehen.
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (12. Januar 2006)

@hörner-driver
also wir laufen klassisch!
Ich hab zwar Skatings aber ich kanns nicht wirklich 
Du könntest also theoretisch meine Skier testen, brauchste nur noch Schuhe
Wir starten normalerweise in Bischofsgrün. Aber die Orte liegen ja nicht soweit auseinander. Ochsenkopf auf alle Fälle. Die Spuren sollen leider sehr vereist sein ;(
Das heisst es wird superhart mit den Schuppenskiern, da wünscht man sich dann wieder Wachsski!
Aber die untere Ringloipe geht für beides! Du kannst also auch versuchen zu skaten *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenny999 (12. Januar 2006)

Ich hab das ganze WE noch nix Konkretes geplant und würd' gern wieder ein Ründchen drehen (MTB). 

Mir ist Sonntag lieber, aber auch Samstag ist kein Problem.


----------



## Riddick (12. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riddick: Missverständnis! Für mich stellt sich das gerade folgendermaßen dar: Wenn wir zusammen mit dem Oberförster am So. ein paar von uns auf die Räder kriegen, bin ich dabei.


Auch ok.  

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (12. Januar 2006)

also ich würde 10 Uhr Samstag, 
Treffpunkt Veste anbieten für Unerschrockene die sich mit mir gerne verirren, aber ich hab immer wieder bislang heimgefunden

Also die Tour geht durch den Stadtwald über Trails nach Cadolzburg zum Cappucinotrinken und wieder zurück über das Fürther Land.
Dauer 2-3 Std.
Ansonsten steht Euch bestimmt der Oberförster zur Verfügung!
(Samstag Nachmittag kann ich leider nicht mein Bruder feiert den 40sten)


----------



## Hörn-Rider (12. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spuren sollen leider sehr vereist sein ;(


ok, ich pack vorsichtshalber meine schlittschuhe ein  



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @hörner-driver
> also wir laufen klassisch!
> ...
> Wir starten normalerweise in Bischofsgrün.
> ...


Also dann werd ich mir ggf. in Bischoffsgrün mal für ca. 1100 Uhr ein Klassik-Paket zusammenstellen lassen. 

In diesem Sinne
"Ich wardd die B-Probe ab "


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2006)

Heut hat es ein wenig Neuschnee gegeben.

Aber zurzeit ist in höheren Lagen ist starke Baumbruchgefahr und deswegen sollte man sich immer aktuell wegen der Loipen informieren.
Zwecks zuvielen querliegendeden Bäumen.

Am besten unter www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de  

Da gibts immer aktuell News und Bilder.

Baumbruchgefahr ist aus dem Grund: Siehe Bilder bei "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge" Beitrag 5509.


G. 

PS: hab des mit dem verlinken net so drauf


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2006)

nachdem sich irgendwie doch wohl alles auf Sonntag konzentriert: 

Sonntag, 15.1.  11Uhr an der Alten Veste in Zirndorf.
ca. 2-3 Stunden je nach Wetter und Kondition der Teilnehmer und des Guides  
Einkehr auf Wunsch in Cadolzburg im Loisl's. Mal sehen, wie Schlammresistent die dort sind   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (12. Januar 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem sich irgendwie doch wohl alles auf Sonntag konzentriert:
> 
> Sonntag, 15.1.  11Uhr an der Alten Veste in Zirndorf.


Bin dabei.

@ blacky: Sa und So ist mir zuviel, a weng was soll schon noch übrigbleiben vom WE  Und da, wie Oberförster schon richtig bemerkt, die meisten doch eher am So. verfügbar sind... Aber danke für's Angebot!

@ Jenny: Kommst Du dann auch mit am So.?

Pino


----------



## Jenny999 (12. Januar 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei.
> 
> @ Jenny: Kommst Du dann auch mit am So.?
> 
> Pino


Ja, gern doch. Ich brauch nur noch 'ne Anfahrtbeschreibung oder 'ne Adresse, dass ich's mir raussuchen kann.

Sa, wirds dann bei mir doch nix. Werd mich auf die Suche nach 'nem Dachträger machen. 

Jenny


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, gern doch. Ich brauch nur noch 'ne Anfahrtbeschreibung oder 'ne Adresse, dass ich's mir raussuchen kann.



unterhalb von dem Turm hier: 






 

Auf der Südwest-Tangente die Ausfahrt Zirndorf raus, Richtung Zirndorf/Oberasbach. Dann gleich die 1. links, das geht in einem 270° Kurve unter der Straße durch an den Main-Donau-Kanal. Dann wieder die 1. links (rechts ist der Kanal, geht also nix  ), der Vorfahrtsstraße nach über den Bahnübergang. Irgendwann gehts dann mal rechts rein, da ist dann auch ein Schild zur Gaststätte an der Alten Veste.
Es gibt hier auch einen Stadtplan, da ist die Veste ziemlich rechts oben auf der kleinen Karte.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Blackcycle (12. Januar 2006)

*meld*
Diesmal schaff ich's hoffentlich Sonntag auch mal mitzufahren.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Januar 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag, 15.1.  11Uhr an der Alten Veste in Zirndorf.
> ca. 2-3 Stunden je nach Wetter und Kondition der Teilnehmer und des Guides
> Stefan



servus stefan,

welches terräng wird denn gefahren? ich würde gerne mal ein wenig die ecke
dort hinten aufnehmen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2006)

dichter Wald  
Hab ja selber ein GPS im Einsatz (Garmin GPSMAP 60C + Lenkerhalter) und das hatte zumindest im Wald gelegentliche Aussetzer. 
Es gibt halt wie immer eine gute Mischung aus Singletrails, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Außer jemand äußert seine Vorlieben, dann verschiebt sich das ganze, entweder mehr bergauf, oder mehr bergab  oder beides  
Wenn du die TOP50-CD hast, dann kannst dir als grobe Grenze im Osten die Alte Veste, im Westen Kirchfarrnbach, im Norden die B8 und im Süden Großhabersdorf - Raitersaich - Großweismannsdorf markieren. Innerhalb finden 95% der Touren statt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Januar 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ....seine Vorlieben, dann verschiebt sich das ganze, entweder mehr bergauf, oder mehr bergab  oder beides
> Wenn du die TOP50-CD hast, dann kannst dir als grobe Grenze im Osten die Alte Veste, im Westen Kirchfarrnbach, im Norden die B8 und im Süden Großhabersdorf - Raitersaich - Großweismannsdorf markieren. Innerhalb finden 95% der Touren statt.



vielleicht häng ich mich am sonntag mal ran, wenn ich darf. für uns ist das noch so ein relativ schwarzer fleck um N. aber du scheinst ja - im wahrsten sinne des wortes - den peil in der gegend zu haben. 

kann man da auch ein wenig was ruppiges machen, so kleinere steine u.u.


----------



## blacksurf (12. Januar 2006)

im Fürther Stadt Wald gibts für jeden Geschmack ein Spielfeld.
@Oberförster 
wünsch Euch viel Spass am Sonntag bin mit Kerstin und Steff unterwegs am Ochsenkopf, zumindest haben wir das vor schaun wir mal was das Wetter macht!


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> kann man da auch ein wenig was ruppiges machen, so kleinere steine u.u.



also den Froridern hat es damals recht gut gefallen, als sie mit den Leuten von der Bike an der Veste unterwegs waren für ein Fotoshooting  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## fritzn (13. Januar 2006)

*meld*

Ich hab auch Bock!

Das Wetter wird ja scheints recht prima 

Frorider an der Veste?
Hat da jemand Bilder?

Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (14. Januar 2006)

@all
war heute unterwegs, auf den Trails hat man super Grip, die Waldautobahnen sind ziemlich glatt - aufpassen!
@OberfÃ¶rster
im vorderen WaldstÃ¼ck haben die Waldarbeiter mal wieder gehaustâ¦


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Januar 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> Frorider an der Veste?
> Hat da jemand Bilder?
> 
> Grüße,
> Fritz



hm, müßte mal in diversen Zeitschriftenstapeln graben, ob ich die entsprechende Ausgabe der Bike noch habe. Alternative wäre evtl. das Kavierlein-Forum, weil viele Leute von dort selber Fotos gemacht haben bzw. gevideofilmt  haben. Oder einfach mal so hier im Forum fragen.

hab grade mal schnell selber gesucht:
Online-Artikel der Bike mit viel zu kleinen Fotos

MfG
Stefan


----------



## weichling (14. Januar 2006)

Ich komme auch !  

Bis denne.

Weichling




			
				reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem sich irgendwie doch wohl alles auf Sonntag konzentriert:
> 
> Sonntag, 15.1.  11Uhr an der Alten Veste in Zirndorf.
> ca. 2-3 Stunden je nach Wetter und Kondition der Teilnehmer und des Guides
> ...


----------



## Pino (14. Januar 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> hab grade mal schnell selber gesucht:
> Online-Artikel der Bike mit viel zu kleinen Fotos


Aber echt! Als ob das so'n Problem wäre, die Pics etwas größer zum Anklicken hinter diese "Thumbnails" zu legen. Und wenn ich dann lese: "...der Drop in der "alten Feste" bei Fürth..." Immer feste druff, oder so  

Pino

PS: Immerhin danke fürs Suchen!


----------



## fritzn (15. Januar 2006)

Hey alle,

war heute ne super schöne abwechslungsreiche und lockere Trail-Tour, wie ich fand, und das noch bei traumhaftem Wetter   

Herzlichen Dank an Stefan für´s guiden!

Da ich heute keinen Tacho dran hatte:
Könnte jemand von Euch die Eckdaten der Tour posten? Danke!

Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Januar 2006)

waren auf alle Fälle 26,4km
Karte gibts auch noch:






MfG
Stefan


----------



## fritzn (15. Januar 2006)

Großartig!

thx


----------



## blacksurf (16. Januar 2006)

@oberfÃ¶rster
ah die Ã¼bliche Runde!
fein, feinâ¦


----------



## saalfelder (16. Januar 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Karte gibts auch noch


Könnte ich den Overlay irgendwo laden, bevor ich den Trail händisch nachziehe?
Ich darf grad vom Doc aus nur ganz piano fahren und wollte mal schauen, wie da so die Anstiege sind.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmidtti (17. Januar 2006)

uuaaahhh...

ich glaub ich kotz... ihr fahrt direkt bei mir an der haustür vorbei und ich bekomm nix mit...  

also das nächste mal bitte bescheid geben, dann fahr ich mit.
bin aus wachendorf und ihr fahrt echt drumrum...

gibts ja net


----------



## blacksurf (17. Januar 2006)

ach waswer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!
Die Tour war doch angekündigt!


----------



## schmidtti (18. Januar 2006)

jepp, aber thread zu spät gefunden...

aber das nächstemal mit an board!


----------



## Coffee (29. Januar 2006)

guten morgen,

es ist wochenende und mir geistern die nächsten tourengedanken durch den kopf ;-)

wie schauts nächsten sonntag aus? woe wärs mal wieder mit einer  - roth - pflugsmühle runde??? showie wärste als local guide on board???

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (29. Januar 2006)

Wenn des Wetter mitmacht könntmer scho was machen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (29. Januar 2006)

Hmm...Pflugsmühle hört sich gut an. Werde aber mit dem alten Bike antreten, wenn was zam geht ;-)

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (29. Januar 2006)

Obs zur Pflugsmühle geht weiß ich noch net genau weil die hat ja eh zu. Aber in der Rother Ecke gibts ja noch mehr als die Pflugsmühle. Würd wieder so ca. 10 Uhr am Rother Bahnhof vorschlagen,passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (30. Januar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen,
> 
> es ist wochenende und mir geistern die nächsten tourengedanken durch den kopf ;-)
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen,

wär schon auch gern dabei. Aber 10 Uhr ist mir zu zeitig. Meine Eltern sind von Do bis So zu Besuch und wollen nach dem Frühstück los (zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr). Schade, aber ich werd sicher auch ein Ründchen drehen. Konnte schon dieses WE nicht, weil ich mit 'ner dicken Erkältung im Bett lag/lieg.

Jenny


----------



## Coffee (30. Januar 2006)

hallo ihr ;-)

@ showi, habe eben mit der pflugsmühle telefoniert. und der umbau ist soweit angeschlossen und sonntag gäbs auch was für uns zum essen wenn wir kommen würden. muss nur bescheit geben bis samstag abend ;-) na wär das was ;-)

zum zeitplan. ich habe eben mal nach S-Bahn ab EIBACH geschaut (die ab nürnberg fahren wollen können sich ja an dieser zeit orientieren udn die gleiche s-bahn nehmen)

Abfahrt Eibach 10.13 >>> ankunft Roth 10.34

das sollte von der zeit her jedem entgegen kommen ;-) vorallen denjenigen die früher los müssen ;-)

@ jenny, versuche doch deine eltern kurz vor 10 raus zu schmeissen, wenn du mit dem auto nach roth kommst bos 10.30 klappts doch ncoh ;-) würden uns freuen

grüße an alle 

coffee


----------



## Pino (30. Januar 2006)

Einwandfrei! Freu mich schon! Bin dabei.
@ Jenny: Gute Besserung, viel Salbeitee trinken, und komm' mit!

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Riddick (30. Januar 2006)

Wollte ja eigentlich bei der nächsten Tour dabei sein (gerade Pflugsmühle, da ich da ja noch ein paar Teile liegen habe  ), muss aber vorsorglich schon mal absagen. Liege momentan mit lädiertem Rücken flach, und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich bis zum WE wieder fit bin. Außerdem muss ich noch fast den kompletten Antriebsstrang auswechseln und bezweifle, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen _Coffees_ Angebot, bei ihr zu schrauben, wahrnehmen kann.  

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (30. Januar 2006)

hey riddick, abwarten bis sonntag sind noch ein paar tage. also auf gehts ;-)

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (30. Januar 2006)

@Riddick
lädierter Rücken vom Heimtrainer?
Oder gestürzt?


----------



## showman (30. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @Riddick
> lädierter Rücken vom Heimtrainer?
> Oder gestürzt?


Hahahahaha, vom Heimtrainer gestürzt    
@Jenny, halbe Stunde hin oder her macht nix. 
@Mama, also wenn die Pflugsmühle offen hat könntmer drüber reden, hab allerdings auch noch eine Alternative im Ärmel.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (30. Januar 2006)

Hey cool,

werde mich bemühen am Sonntag auch zu kommen. Das Bulls wird bis dahin wieder fahrtauglich gemacht. Habe heute schon die ersten "Tuningteile" besorgt   (Shimpanso LX-Kette und Kasette) jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar neue Speichen und dann kanns am Sonntag losgehen. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @Riddick
> lädierter Rücken vom Heimtrainer?
> Oder gestürzt?




.........neee alter Sack  

kriegt man wenn man in dem Alter is öffters  rpo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (31. Januar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> lädierter Rücken vom Heimtrainer?
> Oder gestürzt?


U-Bahn gefahren.  




			
				Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> .........neee alter Sack
> 
> kriegt man wenn man in dem Alter is öffters   rpo


Ich befürchte fast, dass Du Recht hast.  

Riddick


----------



## schmidtti (31. Januar 2006)

hey cool!

also das heist wir würden uns in eibach an der s-bahn treffen?
des is doch da in der donaustr.???
darf man da des fahrrrad mitnehmen?

wie lang werden wir denn da unterwegs sein?
und was erwartet uns da vom fahren?

bin zur zeit megaheiß auf fahren. war am we wieder der hit.
waren z.b. an der alten veste da gibts ein paar coole sprünge!

hab meinen ersten dirt jump hinter mir


----------



## showman (31. Januar 2006)

schmidtti schrieb:
			
		

> wie lang werden wir denn da unterwegs sein?


Keine Ahnung  


			
				schmidtti schrieb:
			
		

> und was erwartet uns da vom fahren?


Auch keine Ahnung   

Fahr einfach mal mit. Allzulang oder schwer wirds eher net denk ich mal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MasterChris (31. Januar 2006)

als wir das letzte mal zum freeriden an der alten veste waren kam nach kurzer zeit ein anwohner und drohte uns mit der polizei. wir machten keinen lärm oder ähnliches... er sah uns, kam dann hoch und sagte er sei von der zuständigen forstbehörde beauftragt worden, sobald wieder biker freeriden kommen und sie wollen nach aufforderung nicht gehen soll er die polizei holn.
da müssen schon ein paar fett gestürzt sein und seit dem machte die forstbehörde das gebiet dort dicht. 
die hatten dort auch bäume umgeschnitten und in die gruben fallen lassen das dort keiner mehr fahren kann, schilder hangen auch überall rum... Probleme haben die  seit dem war ich mit meinen BigHit nicht mehr dort. eigentlich schade um die coole örtlichkeit


----------



## weichling (2. Februar 2006)

Ich komme auch zur S-Bahn nach Eibach ! Nur nich bei Eisregen!

@coffee: Krieg ich bei dir nen Kaffe falls ich zu früh bin. wann machst du dich
auf den  weg zum Bahnhof Eibach ?

weichling



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr ;-)
> 
> @ showi, habe eben mit der pflugsmühle telefoniert. und der umbau ist soweit angeschlossen und sonntag gäbs auch was für uns zum essen wenn wir kommen würden. muss nur bescheit geben bis samstag abend ;-) na wär das was ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Coffee (2. Februar 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme auch zur S-Bahn nach Eibach ! Nur nich bei Eisregen!
> 
> @coffee: Krieg ich bei dir nen Kaffe falls ich zu früh bin. wann machst du dich
> auf den  weg zum Bahnhof Eibach ?
> ...




jepp klaro kaffee gerne doch ;-) noch jemand? 

@ weichling ich fahr hier um genau sagen wir 10.00 los umd ie karten noch zu kaufen ;-)

@ schmitti, ja bahnhof eibach, S-Bahn und die nehmen auch räder mit ;-)

@ all,

bitte mal kurz durchzählen wer kommt, damit wir, die mit der s-bahn fahren wieder ein gemeinschaftsticket nehmen können, also immer 2. jeder braucht also seinen mitfahrsparpartner ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (2. Februar 2006)

Also ich wär auch dabei  . (Leider kein LL dieses WE, Blacky )
Allerdings um 10.06 ab HBF NBG. 
Ich denke das müßte die selbe S-Bahn sein!?

Gibt's nen mitfahrsparpartner ab HBF NBG?

@coffee
Ich würd dann mein/unser ticket selber Kofen.
Welches nehmt Ihr? "Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket"?


----------



## blacksurf (2. Februar 2006)

@Hörn-driver
ja ich weiss, ich geh auch mit biken


----------



## OldSchool (2. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute,

klingt ja ganz nett was ihr am Sonntag vor habt.

Bin in Moment krankt und werde am Sonntag nicht kommen.

Viel Spass beim biken.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (2. Februar 2006)

@oldschool - gute Besserung! Schade das du nicht mitfährst


----------



## showman (2. Februar 2006)

Also obachd,

so ungefähr 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Roth. Und nur wenns net regnet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (2. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also obachd,
> 
> so ungefähr 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Roth. Und nur wenns net regnet!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Showman



wie kommst du eigentlich drauf das es regnen soll? Wetter-online.de und wetter.com/.de sagen gar nix mit regen. 
wenn dann a bisserl schnee und da fahrma doch, oder?


----------



## Coffee (3. Februar 2006)

guten morgen,


mich hat leider ne fette erkältung erwischt  nachtschweiss udn husten sind meine freunde derzeit  sollte nicht noch ein wunder passieren, werde ich wohl das biken am sonntag lieber lassen.

@ alle zwischenkaffeepausenmacher
   (weichling + blacky)

gerne könnt ihr trotzdem auf nen kaffee früh klingeln ;-) steh dann entweder auch in radklamotten oder eben in jeans. je nachdem wie es mir geht heute und morgen.


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (3. Februar 2006)

also wenns heftig schneit, komm ich nicht mitâ¦


----------



## weichling (3. Februar 2006)

Mei Coffee, 

werd wieder gsund, am besten bis Sonntag.

Gute Besserung  

weichling



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen,
> 
> 
> mich hat leider ne fette erkältung erwischt  nachtschweiss udn husten sind meine freunde derzeit  sollte nicht noch ein wunder passieren, werde ich wohl das biken am sonntag lieber lassen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wr400 (3. Februar 2006)

hallo,

fahrt ihr eigentlich nur touren in der nbger und fther gegend oder auch in richtung fränkische schweiz?


----------



## Coffee (3. Februar 2006)

@ weichling,

ich geb alles, meditonsin ist heute mein begleiter, dazu wolldecke und relaxen.


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (3. Februar 2006)

wr400 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> fahrt ihr eigentlich nur touren in der nbger und fther gegend oder auch in richtung fränkische schweiz?



jo das machen wir gerne auch im frühjahr dann
Tourenvorschläge sind auch immer willkommen!


----------



## wr400 (3. Februar 2006)

jo super, 
dann könne wir mal - wenn es wieder wärmer ist - ne tour durch die fränkische fahren.


----------



## Coffee (3. Februar 2006)

gesundheitszwischenbericht ;-)

also geht mir schon wieder besser als heute früh ;-) wenn ich heute nacht jetzt ohne schwitzen schlafe fahr ich sonntag mit ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (3. Februar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also wenns heftig schneit, komm ich nicht mit


wenn dann schneits echt nur ganz leicht, ich schwör! *kreuzchenmach*  



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also geht mir schon wieder besser als heute früh ;-) wenn ich heute nacht jetzt ohne schwitzen schlafe fahr ich sonntag mit ;-)


 Meditonsin, oder wie mein Vater sagt "Mennotonsin", ist halt weltklasse. Ich drück die Daumen.
Verräts Du mir noch welche Tickets Du für die S-Bahn besorgen wirst (wolltest), dann brauch nicht erst ewig rumsuchen. danke


----------



## Pino (3. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute,
diesmal muss ich leider absagen. Die Arbeit nimmt gerade überhand, und So. ist weit und breit der einzige Tag, an dem sowohl meine Süße als auch ich fest vorhaben, blau zu machen. Und da wir uns schon länger nicht bei Tageslicht gesehen haben und sie partout nicht mitfahren will, geb' ich halt diesmal nach und bleibe hier bzw. mache etwas Freundinkompatibles. Tel Aviv, wie der Lateiner sagt  

@ Coffee: Gerade sind scheint's fast alle krank, ist also keine Schande.. Gute Besserung!

@ wr400: Freu mich auf Frühjahr und Fränkische!!

Viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## showman (3. Februar 2006)

Tja, dann müßmer und irgentwann mal entscheiden was geht weil wir ja dann in der Pflugsmühle anrufen müssen weil sonst zu. Kommt halt uncool wenn wir sagen wir kommen und kommen dann net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2006)

guten morgen ;-)

@ hörnrider,
wir nehmen immer je zu zweit 1 x tagesticket + (können zwei erwachsene mit fahren) + dann jeweils noch pro rad ne kinderkarte. wenn du von nürnberg aus die S-bahn nimmst die um 10.13 in eibach ist, steigen wir zu...sagen wir letzter wagen ;-) ich rechne also damit, das du so ein ticket kaufst ok? 

du kaufst dir also 1 x tagesticket + udn dann noch ne kinderkarte (= bikekarte) dazu.

@ showi,
also bin soweit wieder am damm. denke ich kann morgen mit. soll ich in der pflugsmühle anrufen? oder machst du das?

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (4. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen ;-)
> 
> 
> @ showi,
> ...


Moin zusammen,

schön das du wieder fit bist. Also wenn du die Nummer parat hast wäre es nett wenn du anrufenwürdest   Dann treffen wir uns *auf jeden Fall* morgen um ca. 10:30 Uhr in Roth am Bahnhof. *Ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen das die Pflugsmühle dann net umsonst aufmacht.* Werde schnell mal ne Schlechtwetterroute basteln. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (4. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen ;-)
> 
> @ hörnrider,
> wir nehmen immer je zu zweit 1 x tagesticket + (können zwei erwachsene mit fahren) + dann jeweils noch pro rad ne kinderkarte. wenn du von nürnberg aus die S-bahn nimmst die um 10.13 in eibach ist, steigen wir zu...sagen wir letzter wagen ;-) ich rechne also damit, das du so ein ticket kaufst ok?
> ...



Ok Mama, ich nehm dann ein Tagesticketplus für 11,50, da ich vom HBF nen anderen Tarif hab, als Ihr von Eibach. Die Mehrkosten zahl ich natürlich von meinem Taschengeld. Zusätzlich kauf ich mir ne Kinderkarte und für den Rest MilchFlipp  . Letzter Wagen ist ok. Start bei mir 10:06.

In Roth holt uns dann Onkel Showi ab.

Ich les grad noch:
"Beim TagesTicket Plus können Sie bis zu 2 Fahrräder anstelle von 2 Personen mitnehmen. Ansonsten lösen Sie für jedes Fahrrad eine Streifenkarte "Kind" oder einen Einzelfahrschein "Kind", und zwar entsprechend der zurückzulegenden Strecke. "  

Dann müßte sich das mit der Kidikarte erledigt haben.

So long 
Hörn-Rider


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Februar 2006)

An die Rocky Mountain Biker unter Euch Franken:

Im Mai bahnt sich ein Event an, dass kein Rocky Mountain Biker verpassen sollte. Eventuell möchte der eine oder andere von Euch zu uns runterkommen (München ist ja nicht soo weit weg).

*Rocky Treffen in München, 25. bis 28.05.2006*

Neben einer Bikepark-Session für die Freerider gibt's am Samstag eine schöne Tour durchs Reintal mit mir als Guide.

Bei Interesse bitte hier weiterposten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202450

Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## showman (4. Februar 2006)

Also, hab jetzt eine Schlechtwettervariante gebastelt. Die ist aber leider identisch mit der Schönwettervariante weils net sinnvoll kürzer geht    Könnten die Massendorfer Schlucht weglassen (weiß eh net obs zur Zeit fahrbar ist). Lassen halt dann das schönste Stück weg  . Wären dann anstatt 47 km nur so um die 40 km. Höhenmeter weiß ich net, sind aber eh net so viel. Würd sagen wir entscheiden das spontan.
@ Tom, wenns Zeitlich paßt würd ich gern ins Reintal mitfahren, hab aber kein Rocky und hab ein paar Bedenken wegen der Wanderer die an diesem Woende bestimmt in Scharen durchs Reintal krabbeln.


Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2006)

hi,

also hab mit der pflugsmühle grad nochmal telefoniert, die frau war nciht da, soll heute nachmittag nochmal anrufen, weil ER noch nicht wusste ob nun was ist mit essen oder nicht. wenn es was zu essen (vermutlich aber nur kuchen oder brot sachen) gibt sage ich zu. falls nicht müssten wir uns was anderes sucher zur pause.

showi hättest du ne alternative? können wir das in roth entscheiden?

grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tom, wenns Zeitlich paßt würd ich gern ins Reintal mitfahren, hab aber kein Rocky und hab ein paar Bedenken wegen der Wanderer die an diesem Woende bestimmt in Scharen durchs Reintal krabbeln.
> Gruß Showman


Ich fürchte das wird eine "Rockys only"-Veranstaltung (aber es ist ja noch Zeit um sich eins zuzulegen). Wg. Wanderer dürfte es Samstag noch im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## showman (4. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> also hab mit der pflugsmühle grad nochmal telefoniert, die frau war nciht da, soll heute nachmittag nochmal anrufen, weil ER noch nicht wusste ob nun was ist mit essen oder nicht. wenn es was zu essen (vermutlich aber nur kuchen oder brot sachen) gibt sage ich zu. falls nicht müssten wir uns was anderes sucher zur pause.
> 
> ...


Klar hab ich ne Alternative. Die ist allerdings 3km länger aber eher etwas leichter zu fahren und nicht weniger intresannt. Da müßtmer uns halt irgentwo ein Wirtshaus suchen was aber kein Problem sein sollte. Ich würd mich eh net unbedingt auf die Pflugsmühle festlegen weil des immer so a Sache ist mit mal schnell aufmachen wenn eigentlich zu ist. Wenn morgen das Wetter schlecht ist kommt eh nur die Hälfte und dann stehen wir da. So sind wir halt flexibler und müssen uns nach niemanden richten der mit ein paar Wurstbroten auf uns wartet.

Gruß Showman

Gruß Showman


----------



## karstenenh (4. Februar 2006)

Hi ihrs,

bin auch mit von der Partie, werde mich allerdings radelnder Weise nach Roth begeben. Die Nürnberger kommen, soweit ich das hier nachlesen konnte, um 10:34 in Roth an? Wenn so starte, daß ich um 9:15 an der Eibacher Schleuse bin, sollte das ohne Probleme zu schaffen sein.

Bis morgen
Karsten


----------



## showman (4. Februar 2006)

Na da geht ja was. Noch mehr Freiwillige??? 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (4. Februar 2006)

Hi @ all,

muss leider absagen. Muss mein Fieber erst noch auskurieren und will nix riskieren. Wenn ich nächste Woche wieder fit bin werde ich aber beim nächsten Wochenend-Ride von der Partie sein ;-)

Viele Spaß morgen wünscht 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saalfelder (4. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mehr Freiwillige???


Würde gern mal mitfahren, darf aber, wie ich schon schrub, net so heftig und muß vom Doc aus ganz piano fahren. Dann befürchte ich, daß ich Euch nur aufhalte.

@showman Wo geht's denn genau lang?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## showman (4. Februar 2006)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> @showman Wo geht's denn genau lang?


Also erstmal durch Roth Richtung Freibad, dann Richtung Eckersmühlen, Hip, an der Gretl entlang nach Seiboldsmühle, Tautenwind, Röttenbach, Georgetown und dann wieder Richtung Roth. Um die 50 km. Hab natürlich ein paar Feinerle eingebaut damit die virtuellen Freerider mal real Freeriden können  Irgentwo werden wir einkehren und Mittag essen bzw. Kaffe trinken. Wenn die Zeit noch reicht bremsmer mal kurz an der Südtiroler auf an Jagertee oder drei. Dann is nimmer weit bis Roth. Des packmer auch im Vollrausch  

Gruß Showman


----------



## saalfelder (4. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> [Strecke] Um die 50 km.


Na gut, nicht ganz so krass, wenn ich mir grad mal die Karte anschaue.


			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab natürlich ein paar Feinerle eingebaut damit die virtuellen Freerider mal real Freeriden können


Da hab' ich ja Pause! 


			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Südtiroler auf an Jagertee oder drei.


Ist das da bei Unterheckenhofen links an der Straße Richtung Roth? Dann ist wohl die Pflugsmühle gestorben?

Mal sehen. Werde morgen in der Frühe mal den Weinberg antesten, wie's bei mir geht. Geht's gut, bin ich dabei. Hoffentlich wird es nicht so a****kalt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## showman (4. Februar 2006)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das da bei Unterheckenhofen links an der Straße Richtung Roth? Dann ist wohl die Pflugsmühle gestorben?


Ja genau des is die Südtiroler. Pflugsmühle hat ja eigentlich zu. Darum wär des aweng a Heckmeck geworden. Außerdem glaub ich net das die Massendorfer Schucht fahrbar gewesen wäre und bei der Kälte muß des ja auch net so viel bergauf gehen. Muß es im Sommer ja auch net aber da is net so schlimm   Wird morgen net so derb weil ich zur Zeit recht faul bin.

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2006)

Guten morgen,

das bestellte Wetter wurde pünktlich geliefert, es kann also losgehen. 10:30 Uhr in Roth am Bahhof.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (5. Februar 2006)

jepp so wünschen wir uns das
Steck schon in Bikeklamotten bald düs ich los 
Ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo Mädels and Boys,

ich mach mich jetzt auf, a bisserl Kalt (-12.5°C brrr) aber das wird
jetzt von Minute zu Minute wärmer. Glaub ich das selber ? Da brauch 
ich nicht dran blauben. Das ist so. 

weichling


----------



## weichling (5. Februar 2006)

Moin showi 
bis gleich

und tschüsss

weichling


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2006)

Bei und hats nur -6,1°. Kannst dich auf mollige Wärme freuen   Es ist in der letzten halben stunde un o,2° wärmer geworden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2006)

guten morgen, also bis dann ich freu mich ;-))

coffee


----------



## saalfelder (5. Februar 2006)

Schade Leute.    
Sch****-Pumpe. Ich hab' heute morgen auf dem Weinberg gedacht, daß es gehen würde. Wär bestimmt schön geworden.  
Bin dann noch eine kleinere Runde ums Dorf gefahren und dann heim.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2006)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Leute.
> Sch****-Pumpe. Ich hab' heute morgen auf dem Weinberg gedacht, daß es gehen würde. Wär bestimmt schön geworden.
> Bin dann noch eine kleinere Runde ums Dorf gefahren und dann heim.
> 
> Gruß Uwe




hi ,

ja sehr schade, hatten nichtmal genug zeit ein kennenkernplausch zu machen. hoffentlich haben wir dich nicht verschreckt.

@ all,
schreibe einarmig. mein linker arm ist erstmal rihug gestellt. aber zumindest sind alle knocjen heile ;-) nur ne starke prellung.

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (5. Februar 2006)

@all
hier mal ein paar Bildchen von mir

http://www.photo-online.de/01/Roth/


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ all,
> schreibe einarmig. mein linker arm ist erstmal rihug gestellt. aber zumindest sind alle knocjen heile ;-) nur ne starke prellung.
> 
> coffee


Freut mich zu hören das es dir den Umständen entsprechend gut geht  Werd die oder nächste Woche mal nen Krankenbesuch machen und deinen Keller ein wenig ausräumen   Ja, war glaub ich keine schlechte Runde und Verluste gibts in jedem Krieg. Hab auch geschickt ein paar Tragepassagen eingebaut   die aber von schönen Trails wieder ausgeglichen wurden    Sind dann noch in der Südtiroler eingekehrt und habens uns im Faß gemütlich gemacht. Nach dem Russen und dem Jagertee war ich froh das das Bike wuste wos hin geht weil ich habs nimmer tscheggt  Bis zum Auto hat dann das doch etwas höhere Tempo wieder für einen klaren Kopf gesorgt. Bin jetzt mal auf die Ägdschfotos vom Hörn gespannt.

@ saalfelder, des wird scho nu. Drannbleiben.

So, jetzt gibts Gulasch mit Püree. Bis Später.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (5. Februar 2006)

ah seit ihr auch wieder zuhauseâ¦
Die Trails waren erste Sahne!
War gerade noch eine Abendrunde Joggen


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ah seit ihr auch wieder zuhause
> Die Trails waren erste Sahne!


Ja des beste hast ja leider net mitkriegt. Wart auf dem Hörn seine Fotos. Weichling und Hulk gehen noch ab. Die sind warscheinlich noch unterwegs. Nur Hörn nahm aus Zeitgründen den Zug. Die völlig Wahnsinnigen sind noch von Roth nach Erlangen mit dem Bike gefahren  und Hulk wird dann wie immer noch an die Veste fahren und dann noch in die Scheune und weil die zu hat noch zum Dillberg und zurück   Hoff die sind gut heimgekommen oder kommen noch gut Heim  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (5. Februar 2006)

@showi
naja das mag sein, aber Verletzungen gehen eben vor!
Ich hoffe du lässt mich auch nicht in den Seealpen liegen, wenn was passieren sollte


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> naja das mag sein, aber Verletzungen gehen eben vor!
> Ich hoffe du lässt mich auch nicht in den Seealpen liegen, wenn was passieren sollte


Ja wennst dei neues Rad hast schon weil da is dann scho was dran was ich brauchen könnte    Da hast scho recht. Wenn du net mitgefahren wärst wäre jemand anders mitgefahren. Und wenns ganz schlimm gewesen wäre wär Showgirl mit dem Auto gekommen oder einer meiner Kumpels aus der Nähe. Darüber brauchmer uns net unterhalten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (5. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja des beste hast ja leider net mitkriegt. Wart auf dem Hörn seine Fotos. Weichling und Hulk gehen noch ab. Die sind warscheinlich noch unterwegs. Nur Hörn nahm aus Zeitgründen den Zug. Die völlig Wahnsinnigen sind noch von Roth nach Erlangen mit dem Bike gefahren  und Hulk wird dann wie immer noch an die Veste fahren und dann noch in die Scheune und weil die zu hat noch zum Dillberg und zurück   Hoff die sind gut heimgekommen oder kommen noch gut Heim
> 
> Gruß Showman




Das Teil mit der Gelbenhose u. der Roten Jacke.......


----------



## weichling (5. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi ,
> 
> 
> @ all,
> ...


Hallo Coffee

Gott sei Dank sind die Knochen heil geblieben. Ich Wünsch dir 
gute Besserung.  

Das Eis is halt ganz schön Tückisch. Mir ist bei dem Eisplattengefahre ein deutscher Filmtitel eingefallen. Angst essen Seele auf. Entspricht ungefähr meiner Stimmung bei der Fahrerei übers Eis.

@ showi nochmal Danke für die klasse Tour.   War super.
 hab grad scho was gegessen. Karsten seine Lampe ist ausgefallen, was ich ihn aber nicht davon abhielt noch zur alten Veste zu Fahren.  

Weichling


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Karsten seine Lampe ist ausgefallen, was ich ihn aber nicht davon abhielt noch zur alten Veste zu Fahren.


Naja, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen sooft wie er da scho war braucht der da kein Licht  Dumm ist nur wenn das Eis nimmer da ist wos sonst immer war  

Gruß Showman


----------



## saalfelder (5. Februar 2006)

@ coffee
Naja werd' erstmal versuchen müssen mich auf die Misttabletten  einzustellen. Die ziehen den Kreislauf dermaßen runter, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das Warmfahren lief ja echt gut.
Verschrecken? Nö, gar nicht.  

Dir wünsche ich Gute Besserung.

@ showman
Danke für die Aufmunterungen.  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## showman (5. Februar 2006)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> @ showman
> Danke für die Aufmunterungen.


Gern gscheng. Am Schluß hats mir aber dann auch gereicht. Nächstes mal müßmer eher was essen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (5. Februar 2006)

ich sag nur DAS HULK
mehr net
  
und wehe er jammert er fühlt sich irgendwie 
so schluffi


----------



## Hörn-Rider (5. Februar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt mal auf die Ägdschfotos vom Hörn gespannt.



Esrtes Ägdschfoto. 







ok, war nur spaß ägdschn folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (5. Februar 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil mit der Gelbenhose u. der Roten Jacke.......


Genau das


----------



## Hörn-Rider (5. Februar 2006)

So Ägdschn:

1. eisägdschn


----------



## Hörn-Rider (5. Februar 2006)

woodpecker chicken way ägdschn

weichling




showi








Hulk




Markus




Hörn-Rider


----------



## Hörn-Rider (5. Februar 2006)

Felsägdschn


----------



## Hörn-Rider (5. Februar 2006)

Futterägdschn
(Davon hab ich noch ein Weltklassevideo, bei dem die Musik im Fass zur Geltung kommt. mal sehen , ob ich das morgen mal reinstell.)

der Herr links kommt nicht aus dem irak. das ist der wirt und ein sehr freundlicher dazu  





brot





im Fass


----------



## Hörn-Rider (5. Februar 2006)

So, mehr vielleicht morgen.

Vielen Dank nochmal Showi. Super Guide. Coole Tour. 

@coffee
Alles Gute fürs Pitschipatschi. 
Drück Dir die Daumen für eine gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. Februar 2006)

guten morgen von der krankenfront ;-)

nacht war soweit ok, links den arm kann ich halt nicht gebrauchen derzeit, macht nix, muss der rechte eben ranhalten, wozu hat man denn zwei *lach*

heute mittag werd ich es mir bei einem spziergang über die spielwarenmesse gutgehen lassen ;-)

@ alle, danke für die besserungswünsche, dachte wirklich da ist was schlimmeres passiert, deshalb auch mein besuch in der notaufnahme zum röntgen, sicher ist sicher!! zumindest weiss ich nun, das in 1 - 2 wochen alles wieder ok ist ;-()

grüße coffee


----------



## karstenenh (6. Februar 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen von der krankenfront ;-)
> 
> nacht war soweit ok, links den arm kann ich halt nicht gebrauchen derzeit, macht nix, muss der rechte eben ranhalten, wozu hat man denn zwei *lach*
> 
> ...



Oh mei, echt, 1 bis 2 Wochen? Tut mir leid für Dich. Von mir auch noch mal die besten Genesungswünsche. Vielleicht dauert es ja dann doch nicht ganz so lange.

@all
War echt ne super Tour, kundiger Guide, tolle Mitfahrer, gute Stimmung, hat einfach alles bassd. Besonders klasse fand ich ja die Showeinlagen vom showi und die gelungenen Ägschnfodos vom Hörndriver. Schade, daß Du an dem Spot nicht mehr dabei warst, blacky, aber die Tour fahren wir bestimmt noch mal.

Mit gemütlich am Kanal zurückfahren zusammen mit Weichling war nix. Wer nun wen gezogen hat, weiß ich nicht mehr so recht, aber es war eher ein Rennen, obwohl wir auch weite Strecken abwechselnd Windschatten gefahren sind. 

@Weichling, auf der Karte seh ich jetzt auch, daß der Weg von der Nürnberger Schleuse über den Plärrer bis zur B4 der kürzeste ist. Gut, daß Du nicht auf mich gehört hast  
Das mit meiner Lampe hat mich kurz hinter dem Südwestpark so genervt, daß ich sie aufgeschraubt und die Kontakte gerichtet hab. Dann ging es. Musik hatte ich auch dabei und so hab ich dann noch ne gemütliche Ausrollrunde drangehängt, bis Vach und wieder zurück.  

Ein schöner Sonntag war das.
Danke an alle

HULK, der Schmalhans


----------



## Mr.Chili (7. Februar 2006)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> HULK, der Schmalhans



mußt einfach mehr futter   dann wird das scho


----------



## karstenenh (7. Februar 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> mußt einfach mehr futtern   dann wird das scho


Nee, keine Chance. Ich mach ja fast nix anderes mehr als futtern. Die Kollegen in der Firma schütteln immer nur noch mit dem Kopf, wenn ich mir Mittags zwei Hauptgerichte in der Kantine genehmige. Und während jetzt in folge des Streikes die Kantine nicht besetzt ist, bekoche ich mich ja abends immer noch zu Hause. Bin schon froh, daß ich auf 80kg gekommen bin, mit Müh und Not. Mehr werden es einfach nicht, kann essen, was, wieviel und wann ich will ...


----------



## Mr.Chili (8. Februar 2006)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, keine Chance. Ich mach ja fast nix anderes mehr als futtern. Die Kollegen in der Firma schütteln immer nur noch mit dem Kopf, wenn ich mir Mittags zwei Hauptgerichte in der Kantine genehmige. Und während jetzt in folge des Streikes die Kantine nicht besetzt ist, bekoche ich mich ja abends immer noch zu Hause. Bin schon froh, daß ich auf 80kg gekommen bin, mit Müh und Not. Mehr werden es einfach nicht, kann essen, was, wieviel und wann ich will ...



Get net gibt´s net

Hatte mal nen Arbeitskollegen der sagte das selbe.
Dann war er dreiwochen mit mir im Ausendienst, als er dann heim kam meinte sein Nachbar er sehe aus wie ne schwangere Auster


----------



## _torsten_ (2. März 2006)

Nabend ihr Landsleute aus dem Süden (jedenfalls von hier aus gesehen),

ich habe irgendwann im Juni diesen Jahres vor ein paar Tage in das Fichtegebirge zu fahren und dort ein paar Strecken unter meine Stollenreifen zu nehmen. Geplant sind z.B. der Ochsenkopf, der Schneeberg und die Kösseine. Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären wie diese Kösseine ausgesprochen wird? Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob des "ei" als "ei" oder als "e" und "i" gesprochen wird. Ich meine, es ist nicht lebensnotwendig, aber doch interessant. 

Ich danke schon mal für die Aufklärung und wünsche allzeit happy Trails.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2006)

> Kösseine ausgesprochen wird? Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob des "ei" als "ei" oder als "e" und "i" gesprochen wird



ei ... seh das aber aus oberpfälzischer sicht  was die franken (der gipfel liegt im frankenland) draus machen weis man ja nie  

aber Kösse-ine würd mich schon sehr wundern


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2006)

Als ei, aber Vorsicht die Ortschaft am Fußberg wird mit ai geschrieben (Kössain) und als a und i gesprochen.

G.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. März 2006)

Danke ihr beiden LB und OLB ,

jetzt weiß ich das. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im Juni durch Zufall auf euerm "Hausberg" (habe ich in www.lettenbrueder.com gelesen). Ich hoffe nur, dass im Juni endlich der Schnee weg ist.


----------



## showman (6. März 2006)

Also Obachd jetzt. 

Plane mal für das letzte März Woende, also entweder der 25te oder 26te eine Scheunen/Moritzberg (10 Uhr Tiergarten/Löwensaal) bzw. nochmal die Südtiroler/Tautenwindrunde (10:30 Uhr Roth Bahnhof). Je nach Wetterlage und fahrbarkeit. Schaumer mal was das Wetter so hergibt und dann entscheiden wir ob Sa. oder So.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (6. März 2006)

aber hallo da bin ich doch glatt dabei


----------



## Jenny999 (7. März 2006)

Schade....genau das Wochenende fahre ich nach Bremen.  

Euch schon mal viel Spaß!


----------



## Coffee (7. März 2006)

dabei ;-))

grüße coffee

P.S. schade jenny


----------



## Wurscht (10. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also Obachd jetzt.
> 
> Plane mal für das letzte März Woende, also entweder der 25te oder 26te eine Scheunen/Moritzberg (10 Uhr Tiergarten/Löwensaal) bzw. nochmal die Südtiroler/Tautenwindrunde (10:30 Uhr Roth Bahnhof). Je nach Wetterlage und fahrbarkeit. Schaumer mal was das Wetter so hergibt und dann entscheiden wir ob Sa. oder So.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Hallo showman, hallo middlfrangn!!

Kannst du mir evtl mal die groben Eckdaten wie Distanz und Dauer und so Zeugs mitteilen? Ist die Tour hier schon mal aufgelistet? Und wenn ja, wann? Ich würde nämlich mal leichtes Interesse anmelden wollen, u.U. diese berüchtigte Mittelfrankenbande kennenlernen zu wollen  
Und wie's aussieht, hätte ich an dem WE Urlaub.

Grüße aus Oberfranggn

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## showman (10. März 2006)

Aaaaalso,

die Tautenwindrunde hat 50 Km und ich schätz jetzt mal so ca. 450-500 Hm. Konnt noch kein Profil aufzeichnen weil bei Minusgraden frierts meinen Tacho immer so das der vor lauter frieren nix aufzeichnen kann   Kann Mann/Frau aber scho überleben. Vor allem weils wirklich gleich am Anfang tolle Trails gibt und zum Schluß eine kleine Mutprobe   (wer will) und dann keine groben Anstiege mehr kommen. Selbst wenn sich jemand überschätzt ist noch ein Heim retten möglich  . Geht halt dann langsamer. Zwischen drin sind dann immer mal auch Waldautobahnabschnitte zum dahinrollen. Außerdem könnte zweimal per Zug abgebrochen werden wenns ganz schlimm kommen sollte. Wetter sollte natürlich schon einigermaßen passen sonst plagsd dich auf dem Waldboden wied Sau.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

@Showman: Wie weit ist denn des von uns weg bzw. wie lange fährt man den da hin  und liegt bei euch denn gar kein Schnee mehr  


G.


----------



## showman (10. März 2006)

Wenn die Autobahn frei ist und du net trödelst müstest du in einer Std hier sein, max. 1 1/2. Schnee hammer keinen mehr. Kannst aber das ganz schwere Gerät im Bunker lassen. Unser Gelände is allerdings net so anspruchsvoll wie die Fichtel Mountains aber halt ohne Schnee. Schau/t halt mal ob du/ihr Zeit und Lust habt. Wenns net ganz so spät wird könnt ich scho noch a bissl was Hardcore organisieren. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

Würde dann schon mit meinem Switch kommen. Habs auf leicht umgebaut 
Ja, dann schaumer mal.
Mit Roth meinst du schon diese Stadt da bei euch irgendwo.


G.


----------



## showman (10. März 2006)

Ja, genau. A6 bis Ausfahrt Roth auf die B2A und dann die dritte runter. Treffpunkt am Bahnhof um 10:30 Uhr. Schau aber zur Sicherheit immer wieder mal hier rein falls sich doch noch was ändert.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau. A6 bis Ausfahrt Roth auf die B2A und dann die dritte runter. Treffpunkt am Bahnhof um 10:30 Uhr. Schau aber zur Sicherheit immer wieder mal hier rein falls sich doch noch was ändert.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Mach ich sowieso regelmmäßig 

G.


----------



## showman (10. März 2006)

Ja so is des brav. Wär schön wennst mal vorbeischaust   Hoffmer mal das des Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (11. März 2006)

Hmm. So langsam überlege ich mir auch nen CC Bike zu holen und mal mitzukommen


----------



## showman (11. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. So langsam überlege ich mir auch nen CC Bike zu holen und mal mitzukommen


Da brauchst kein CC Bike. Es reicht wennst einfach mitfährst.

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (11. März 2006)

tach schön,

wenn magura und dt-swiss endlich in die gänge kommen und bis nächstes wochenende meine bestellten sachen liefern, dann fahre ich auch mit. muss sie ja noch in dd holen.

gegen hardcore am schluss hätte ich auch nix, kommt jedenfalls drauf an, was ihr unter hardcore versteht?


----------



## Wurscht (11. März 2006)

Ohgottohgottohgott! 

Es sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen, um bis dorthin fit zu werden und die Winterstarre aus den Knochen zu kriegen! 
Heut wollt ich endlich mal wieder fahren, da vormittags das Wetter gar nicht zu schlecht aussah, und als ich soweit war, was macht's draußen?

 es hat natürlich wieder angefangen zu schneien! 

Wenn's diese Woche nicht endlich besser wird mit dem Wetter, dann glaub ich, werd ich wohl doch nicht mitkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (11. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also Obachd jetzt.
> 
> Plane mal für das letzte März Woende, also entweder der 25te oder 26te eine Scheunen/Moritzberg (10 Uhr Tiergarten/Löwensaal) bzw. nochmal die Südtiroler/Tautenwindrunde (10:30 Uhr Roth Bahnhof).


Samstag kann ich net, aber Sonntag wäre ich dabei.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## SpongeBob (11. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauchst kein CC Bike. Es reicht wennst einfach mitfährst.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Naja, so wie mein BigHit aufgebaut ist, ehr schlecht als recht. Weil die Kettenführung schluckt auch viel Antriebskaft und nur 9 Gänge ist net wirklich Tourentauglich. Mal gucken.


----------



## showman (11. März 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> Ohgottohgottohgott!
> 
> Es sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen, um bis dorthin fit zu werden und die Winterstarre aus den Knochen zu kriegen!
> Heut wollt ich endlich mal wieder fahren, da vormittags das Wetter gar nicht zu schlecht aussah, und als ich soweit war, was macht's draußen?
> ...


War auch schon ewig nimmer auf dem Rad gesessen. Des wird schon.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (11. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, so wie mein BigHit aufgebaut ist, ehr schlecht als recht. Weil die Kettenführung schluckt auch viel Antriebskaft und nur 9 Gänge ist net wirklich Tourentauglich. Mal gucken.



also 9 Gänge sind 9x mehr als unsere Eingangräder haben und mit denen fahren wir auch Touren also nicht rumzicken mitkommen


----------



## SpongeBob (11. März 2006)

Mensch, lass mich doch. Ich bin schon nach 1 KM Flatland am Ende, also inner City. Hmm. Ne wenn dann leichte CC Pfeile


----------



## blacksurf (11. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, lass mich doch. Ich bin schon nach 1 KM Flatland am Ende, also inner City. Hmm. Ne wenn dann leichte CC Pfeile



ja, dann nix wie ran, hol dir eine


----------



## dubbel (12. März 2006)

Feile ohne "P".


----------



## Riddick (12. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. So langsam überlege ich mir auch nen CC Bike zu holen und mal mitzukommen


Zuerst mal brauchst Du 'ne Hose mit Orschpolster!


----------



## SpongeBob (12. März 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst mal brauchst Du 'ne Hose mit Orschpolster!



Ne, mit dir im Partnerlook kommt net so gut  


@ Dubbel

Danke


----------



## fritzn (12. März 2006)

@ Riddick: Glückwunsch zu diesem T-Shirt-druckreifen 1000. Posting!

"Erst brauchst a mol a Orschpolster!" - Sehr gut, bin grad wieder auf Tischplattenniveau hochgeklettert, um schreiben zu können  

btt:
Klingt doch sehr gut, wäre auch gern dabei und bis dahin ist´s sicher auch wieder recht schön. Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass das jetzt noch 2 Wochen kalt bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (12. März 2006)

So,

sagt mal an wann euch lieber ist. Samstag oder Sonntag? Mir persönlich wäre Samstag lieber.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Wurscht (12. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> sagt mal an wann euch lieber ist. Samstag oder Sonntag? Mir persönlich wäre Samstag lieber.
> 
> Gruß Showman






ich hab dazu keine eigene Meinung.

Wenn ich bis dahin aus meinem Schneeloch rauskrabbeln kann, dann isses mir eigentlich wurscht, da ich dann eh Urlaub hab  !


----------



## Riddick (12. März 2006)

Samstag kann ich eigentlich grundsätzlich nicht, und ausgerechnet an dem Sonntag hat sich mein Vermieter angemeldet.  Mietvertrag wird nämlich verlängert, und ich will zusehen, dass ich für's Wohnzimmer Laminat rausschlagen kann. 

Riddick


----------



## showman (12. März 2006)

Du willst dich bloß wieder drücken. Faules Stück  

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2006)

samstag wäre mir auch lieber. 

versuche doch samstag abends immer aus zu gehen.
da komme ich doch so zeitig nicht aus dem bett. und da es bayer als einziges bundesland noch schafft, sich eine sperrstunde zu leisten, kommt ein durchmachen auch nicht in frage.


----------



## Pino (12. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> sagt mal an wann euch lieber ist. Samstag oder Sonntag? Mir persönlich wäre Samstag lieber.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Wie schon gesagt, ist mir Sonntag deutlich lieber, zwengs dem, dass  ich am Sa. nicht kann.
Gruß, Pino

PS: Riddick, kannst Du Deinen Vermieter nicht umbuchen? (Mein Termin am Sa. würde, wenn ich nicht hingehe, einfach ohne mich stattfinden, und das wäre gar nicht in meinem Sinne...)


----------



## Riddick (13. März 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Riddick, kannst Du Deinen Vermieter nicht umbuchen? (Mein Termin am Sa. würde, wenn ich nicht hingehe, einfach ohne mich stattfinden, und das wäre gar nicht in meinem Sinne...)


Nee, geht leider nicht. Ich hab' den jetzt schon über ein Jahr immer wieder vertröstet, und jetzt haben wir endlich 'nen Termin gefunden - vorallem einen,  an dem wir ihn auch relativ schnell wieder loswerden.  Sorry.

Riddick


----------



## Wurscht (13. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, für Sonntag is Pisse angesagt    Wartmer noch a bissl. Vielleicht schneits den Winter ja net   Oder wir fahren bei uns ne Runde.
> 
> Gruß Showman






LLLOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!
  

War grad mal hier im Touren-Fred aweng am Stöbern. Und da fällt mir doch tatsächlich o.g. Showman-Ausspruch vom letzten Herbst ins Auge.

"Vielleicht schneits den Winter ja net" - hab grad nochmal aus meinem Fenster geschaut. Also, beim Wetterdienst arbeitet der Showman, glaub ich, net.  

Naja, sorry, nix für ungut - wollte bloß meinem Wetter-Frust aweng Luft machen. Hattet ihr in mfg (=Mittelfrangn) jetzt am WE eigentlich auch Schnee?

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## showman (13. März 2006)

Also Schnee kann mans eigentlich net mehr nennen. Ich glaub das wir`s für diesen Winter überstanden haben   Aber jetzt kommt ja erst noch die Regenzeit  
Muß die Tautenwindtour auf Samstag legen weil Sonntag steht ne Familienaktion an. Also dann am 25.03.06 um 10:30 Uhr in Roth am Bahnhof. Passables Wetter vorausgesetzt.
Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (13. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Muß die Tautenwindtour auf Samstag legen...


Schade!


----------



## showman (13. März 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Schade!


Ja schade, geht von meiner Seite aber net anders. Aber ich versprech dir das wir die extra für dich nochmal fahren. Und dann is eh schöner weil dann die Bäume grün sind

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also Schnee kann mans eigentlich net mehr nennen. Ich glaub das wir`s für diesen Winter überstanden haben



hehe ich glaub noch net dran ... heut waren am berg mit die besten bedingungen des ganzen winters  zum skifahren versteht sich (leider  )

hmm roth is schon am anderen ende der welt  aber der jörg hat schon recht ... bei uns wirds noch länger net gehen


----------



## showman (13. März 2006)

Ja dann schaut halt mal vorbei. Bei und geht scho auch was. Vielleicht net ganz so schön wie bei euch aber taugt scho.

Gruß Showman


----------



## FrauAntje (13. März 2006)

-falls jemand schnee braucht,ich könnte ein paar meter mitbringen 
ich freu mich und hoffe natürlich auf sonnenschein vom feinsten!!

bis denne
antje


----------



## Pino (13. März 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> ich freu mich und hoffe natürlich auf sonnenschein vom feinsten!!


Etzad wäi - fährst Du etwa auch mit an dem WE?
Gruß, Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. März 2006)

freilli fährt die kill heidi mit ;-)

also samstag passt mir, der 25.3 ich bin dabei ,-)

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (14. März 2006)

na da muss ich doch glatt mitfahren bei der Prominenz die uns erwartet


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

Hmmmh....jetzt ist des Samstag...ist auch noch genau der Tag wo ich Zeit hab 
Wie ist denn des mit Roth und Bahnhof. Fährt man da rein und da isser...so wie in Neusorg, oder so. 
Oder muß man den da noch suchen?

Und seit ihr alle Konditionsbolzen oder sowas  


G.


----------



## Pino (14. März 2006)

Hmmm, da komme ich echt in Versuchung...


----------



## Hörn-Rider (14. März 2006)

Ahhh, Samstag hört sich gut an.  

Dann brauch ich am So meinen langen Lauf nicht bis nach Roth machen und coffee/blacksurf müssen mei radl nedd mitschleppen  

Ich bin zu 90% dabei  

Hörn-Rider


----------



## Pino (14. März 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zu 90% dabei


...und die restlichen 10% kommen nach, oder wie?


----------



## Hörn-Rider (14. März 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die restlichen 10% kommen nach, oder wie?



Ich vergas den Bezug: 
90% Aufschlagwahrscheinlichkeit, nicht Körperanteil


----------



## showman (14. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmh....jetzt ist des Samstag...ist auch noch genau der Tag wo ich Zeit hab


Na also, ich seh wir verstehen uns  


			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn des mit Roth und Bahnhof. Fährt man da rein und da isser...so wie in Neusorg, oder so.
> Oder muß man den da noch suchen?


Naja, a bissl schwieriger is des scho. Aber jamand hat mitgedacht und Schilder aufgestellt. Weiß jetzt grad net was draufsteht. Ich glaub Bahnhof oder so was ähnliches  


			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und seit ihr alle Konditionsbolzen oder sowas


 Ja a paar sind scho ganz schön fit aber des nützt ihnen nix weil nur ICH den Weg nach Mordor kenn.  Und wie langsam ich fahren kann hast ja scho am OKO gesehen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (14. März 2006)

ausserdem halten wir zam ;-)

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

Ach, ihr habt auch diese Bahnhofschilder....na, wenn die auch auf einer Seite spitz zulaufen wie bei uns, könnte ich schon klarkommen 
Hab mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht und des legendäre Roth im Atlas gesucht.....und natürlich gefunden. 
Aber da gehen zwei Wege hin und mein Atlas ist auch vom letzten Jahrtausend. 
Ist es besser Richtung Schwabach zu fahren oder weiter runter und dann rechts
Aber mal schaun bis Samstag ist ja noch bis Samstag Zeit.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (14. März 2006)

@LB Jörg

Denke du kommst A9 - A6 (Richtung Schwabach) - B2a? Wenn das so ist fährst du die dritte Ausfahrt Roht(Otto Li. Kaserne) runder. An der Ausfahrt unten dann links, der Straße folgen bis eine gößere Kreuzung mit Ampel kommt. Dort müßtest du dann aber auch schon ein Schild Richtung Krankenhaus sehen das nach links zeigt. Dem folgst du so geht es auch zum Bahnhof.

Ciao Norman


----------



## showman (14. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es besser Richtung Schwabach zu fahren oder weiter runter und dann rechts
> Aber mal schaun bis Samstag ist ja noch bis Samstag Zeit.G.


Naja, wenns unbedingt erst nach Schwabach fahren willst können wir uns bei mir treffen. Des wär da a bissl einfacher weil du weniger alleine fahren müßtest. Wennst dich aber selbst durchschlagen willst fährst von der A6 (Außfahrt Roth/Weißenburg) auf die B2a und fährst eben bis nach Roth (3te Ausfahrt) und suchst dann nach den Schildern wo Bahnhof drauf steht. Denen fährst nach und wennst alles richtig gemacht hast müßtst dann auch den Bahnhof finden  . Du kannst aber auch einen Rother fragen. Da mußt aber aufpassen weil die Rother net alle rot sind und du somit net weißt wer ein Rother ist oder net   Naja, du wirsts schon richten  Bring halt den EMan mit. Vielleicht kann der dir beim suchen helfen.

Gruß Showman

PS: Der Bahnhof is auch hier zu finden: 11°04'51" O / 49°14'28" N


----------



## FrauAntje (14. März 2006)

..wenn ich via showi`s arbeitgeber anreise,komm ich direkt am treffpunkt an ..kann also nix schiefgehn @showi-und die "dingsbums-karten"bring ich natürlich mit 

grüßle

antje


----------



## norman68 (14. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenns unbedingt erst nach Schwabach fahren willst können wir uns bei mir treffen. Des wär da a bissl einfacher weil du weniger alleine fahren müßtest. Wennst dich aber selbst durchschlagen willst fährst von der A6 (Außfahrt Roth/Weißenburg) auf die B2a und fährst eben bis nach Roth (3te Ausfahrt) und suchst dann nach den Schildern wo Bahnhof drauf steht. Denen fährst nach und wennst alles richtig gemacht hast müßtst dann auch den Bahnhof finden  . Du kannst aber auch einen Rother fragen. Da mußt aber aufpassen weil die Rother net alle rot sind und du somit net weißt wer ein Rother ist oder net   Naja, du wirsts schon richten  Bring halt den EMan mit. Vielleicht kann der dir beim suchen helfen.
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> PS: Der Bahnhof is auch hier zu finden: 11°04'51" O / 49°14'28" N



Hallo Showman 

ich denke er meint schon die Version B2a wenn er schreibt Richtung Schwabach. So wie er das schreibt "Ist es besser Richtung Schwabach zu fahren oder weiter runter und dann rechts"
Das weiter runter denke ich meint er die Version A9 bis Allersberg und von dort nach Roth. Kann mich aber da auch irren.

Ciao Norman


----------



## showman (14. März 2006)

Der Jörg packt des scho   Kann ja noch ein paar Lettenbrüder mitbringen die ihm beim suchen helfen  
@ Heidi, perfekt. Du sicherst meinen Arbeitsplatz   Kalkulier aber die Verspätungsverzögerung mit ein  

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (14. März 2006)

@Showman
Wie sieht denn eigentlich momentan die Röthenbachklamm aus? Hat es bei Euch noch Schnee (so wie bei uns :kotz oder sind die Trails schon frei?

Hab nämlich am Montag Schulung in Nemberch und fahre schon am Sonntag...
Grüße
Tom


----------



## norman68 (15. März 2006)

@All-Mountain

bin zwar nicht Showman hoffe ich darf dir trotztem antworten. Bin heute gefahren aber nur in der Sonne denn im Wald ist noch alles vereist. Jetzt ist aber bei mir nicht so viel Schnee gelegen wie dort Richtung Moritzberg. Darum denke ich mal das es dort noch etwas länger dauern wird bis das ganze Eis verschwunden ist. Denn selbst Richtung Rothsee am Kanal entlang waren an einigen Stellen immer noch sehr große Eisfelder und dort kommt aber die Sonne sehr lange hin.

Ciao Norman


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2006)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Hab schon die B2abc oder A9 Variante gemeint...also dann doch die B2.
Werd dem Emän wohl mit im Gepäck haben und der hat auch bestimmt so ein TschiPiEs am Hangelenk 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2006)

hehe gps hab ich keins ... aber ich hatt mal eins als noch kaum einer eins hatte ... jetzt hat ja jeder eins also brauch ich keins mehr 

ich bin doch der navigator in person 

spikes kann ich drauflassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (15. März 2006)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> @All-Mountain
> 
> bin zwar nicht Showman hoffe ich darf dir trotztem antworten.



Na gut. Ausnahmsweise



			
				norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> @All-Mountain
> Bin heute gefahren aber nur in der Sonne denn im Wald ist noch alles vereist. Jetzt ist aber bei mir nicht so viel Schnee gelegen wie dort Richtung Moritzberg. Darum denke ich mal das es dort noch etwas länger dauern wird bis das ganze Eis verschwunden ist. Denn selbst Richtung Rothsee am Kanal entlang waren an einigen Stellen immer noch sehr große Eisfelder und dort kommt aber die Sonne sehr lange hin.
> 
> Ciao Norman



Schade. Der Winter in Franken ist auch nicht mehr das was er mal war. Letztes Jahr war ich bei Euch in der ersten Januarwoche bei angenehmen Temperaturen, Sonnenschein und vor allem ohne Schnee biken.

Mein Slayer steht bei mir im Schalfzimmer und scharrt schon mit den Felgen. Da wird es sich wohl noch ne Woche gedulden müssen bis es zum erstenmal ausgeritten wird...

Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## Coffee (15. März 2006)

freu mich schon auf euch alle ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (15. März 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe gps hab ich keins ... aber ich hatt mal eins als noch kaum einer eins hatte ... jetzt hat ja jeder eins also brauch ich keins mehr
> 
> ich bin doch der navigator in person
> 
> spikes kann ich drauflassen?


Kannst drauflassen, mußt aber net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2006)

Ja so wie es ausschaut kommen wir jetzt *michauchdrauffreu*.
Muß man noch irgendwas wissen....also was man halt so braucht bei einer eurer Touren...und wieviele Kilometer sind das jetzt?
Dem Eman sein Rad ist zwar noch schwerer wie meins, aber das ist net wirklich eine Hilfe für uns Schwache 


G.


----------



## showman (15. März 2006)

Och ihr armen schwachen Brüder  Also wenn ihr radfahren könnt reichts eigentlich wenn ihr Räder mitbringt. Und Kohle damit wir ordentlich einkehren können in der Südtiroler. Wenn wir nach hinten raus noch a bissl Zeit haben wären Protektoren net schlecht. Die braucht ihr auf der Tour aber net sondern evtl. danach   Muß ich aber erst noch was abtscheggng.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Wurscht (15. März 2006)

War net wirklich wichtig, was ich geschrieben hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2006)

Also um 4:51Uhr würde ich NUR für wirklich wichtige Dinge aufstehen 

G.


----------



## Wern (16. März 2006)

Grüss euch
hört sich interessant an. Wenns Wetter passt bin ich auch dabei. Mit Protektoren natürlich
@norman
Was heisst in der Sonne? Ich will am Sonntag vom Tiergarten  durch die Klamm zum Moritzberg fahren. Liegt da jetzt alles voller Eis oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen. Lohnt sich das ganze überhaupt schon? (ohne Spikes)
Gruss Wern


----------



## norman68 (16. März 2006)

@Wern

wie schon geschrieben war ich nicht im Klamm am Biken. Deswegen kann ich dir zu dem Zustand von dort nichts genaus sagen. Da ich am Dienstag Richtung Rothsee gefahren bin hab ich halt mitbekommen das alles was nicht den ganzen Tag in der Sonne war noch tief verschneit und stark vereist war. Aber ob das im Klamm auch so aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht genau ich denke mir das halt da es bei mir im Wald auch noch sehr schlecht aussieht.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Wern (16. März 2006)

ok 
Dann werd ich vielleicht am Samstag mal kurz reinschauen in den tiefen Wald. Kann ja dann mal berichten wie die Zustände so sind. 
Scheiss Winter


----------



## Wurscht (16. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also um 4:51Uhr würde ich NUR für wirklich wichtige Dinge aufstehen
> 
> G.




wie wär's zum Beispiel mit 'Arbeit'?

Aber sei beruhigt - selbst ich wüßte unter normalen Umständen um 4:51 was besseres, als nen Beitrag im mtb-forum zu editieren... 
Aber der war net wirklich gut.

Ciao, Wurscht
(und mei Signatur änder ich auch noch bei Gelegenheit)


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2006)

OKe, Arbeit wäre ein Grund....aber egal ist Wurscht. 


Also, ist des jetzt beschlossen mit der Tour um 10:30 Bahnhof Roth.
Habe heute Mittag mit jemanden aus Schwabach foniert. 
Da war es bei euch 6 Grad wärmer wie bei uns *juhu, morgen auch genieß*
Also wenn ihr euch jetzt noch um Sonne kümmert wäre es perfekt 


G.


----------



## Wern (17. März 2006)

Bin heute von Erlenstegen den Blaustrich nach Behringersdorf  gefahren. Dann nach Schwaig, Immer Richtung Süden und dann Blaustrich nach Brunn. Dann auf Blaustrich zurück zum Tiergarten.
Trails sind bis auf ein paar einzelne kurze Stücke komplett vereist. Lassen sich aber trotzdem gut fahren. 
Wenn der ganze Spass auftaut wirds nimmer so gut gehen. Also rauf auf s Bike. Jetzt kommt man noch trocken heim.
@All Mountain. 
Will am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel noch mal in Richtung Moritzberg fahren. Wenn du Lust hast, melde dich.
Gruss Wern


----------



## showman (17. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> OKe, Arbeit wäre ein Grund....aber egal ist Wurscht.
> 
> 
> Also, ist des jetzt beschlossen mit der Tour um 10:30 Bahnhof Roth.
> ...


Hast aber scho mitgekriegt das des erst am 25ten is, oder wollt ihr Morgen schon kommen???

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hast aber scho mitgekriegt das des erst am 25ten is, oder wollt ihr Morgen schon kommen???
> 
> Gruß Showman




Ups, hab ich mich vertan 
Aber total  
Wäre doch glatt jetzt morgen losgefahren  Pohh.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

hmm zu spät geschrieben ... aber löschen tu ich das jetzt net 

ich hatte schon den eindruck das er morgen meint  und selbst net genau gelesen  
wundere mich deshalb schon dauernd das keiner den noch liegenden schnee erwähnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (17. März 2006)

Ja und was machmer jetzt??? Schnee wär net des Problem aber morgen hab ich eigentlich net so Zeit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

auf nächstes we warten 

vielleicht ja dann bei sonne und 15 grad *träum*


----------



## All-Mountain (17. März 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> ...Trails sind bis auf ein paar einzelne kurze Stücke komplett vereist...


Danke für das Angebot, aber das kann ich bei uns unten an der Isar auch haben. Da warte ich lieber noch mal a paar Tage bis zur ersten All-Mountain Röthenbachklamm-Tour.


----------



## showman (17. März 2006)

Hmmm, gute Idee. Hätt von mir sein können   Wenn ihr da auch Zeit habt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

eigentlich machts eh erst sinn zu kommen wenn ihr kein eis mehr habt   also schalt die sonne mal ein


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2006)

Ja, dann hab ich sogar noch Zeit ein wenig zu trainieren 

G.


----------



## showman (17. März 2006)

Da wo wir fahren is fast kein Eis mehr. Werd des am Sonntag mal auskundschaften und notfalls was abtauen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, dann hab ich sogar noch Zeit ein wenig zu trainieren
> 
> G.



na jörg ... dann könn mer ja morgen gleich anfangen


----------



## Coffee (19. März 2006)

hallo ihr,

für alle die ab eibach mit der S-bahn fahren wollen ,-)

treffpunkt bei coffe auf nen schnellen kaffee um 9.30/9.45

abfahrt S-bahn eibach dann um 10.13

ankunft roth bahnhof 10.34 

freu mich

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (19. März 2006)

Geplant ist 10:30 Uhr.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (19. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Geplant ist 10:30 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß Showman




die s-bahn kommt 10.34 an ;-))

coffee


----------



## showman (19. März 2006)

Tja leider verloren  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (19. März 2006)




----------



## SpongeBob (19. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

>




Toll Showtransi. Nun hasst Coffee zum weinen gebracht. Das macht man nicht. Ab in die Ecke und danach an die Tafel und 100x schreiben: "Ich darf Coffee nicht zum weinen bringen!"

So, das war meine 2. gute Tat für heute


----------



## showman (19. März 2006)

Ich hatte heut noch keine gute Tat aber wenn du jetzt hier wärst würdest du freiwillig 100 mal "EINEN SHOWMAN ÄRGERT MANN NICHT" schreiben. War des ein geiler Tag heute     Hab noch a bissl an der Route gebastelt. Jetzt paßts. Die Trails sind fast  Schnee und eisfrei.







Hab auch noch einen kleinen Shore mit eingebaut.






Die Monsterabfahrt find ich jetzt auch ohne GPS und zum Schluß hin hab ich noch ein paar Trails eingebaut. Jetzt muß nur noch des Wetter passen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (19. März 2006)

Das sieht ja lecker aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mist, ich muss just an diesem Tag um 10:30 meinen Kleinen zur Schule anmelden. Bildung geht halt vor


----------



## showman (19. März 2006)

Ah is doch woschd. In 15 Jahren kriegt er eh keinen Job, also wozu was lernen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## lowfat (20. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ah is doch woschd. In 15 Jahren kriegt er eh keinen Job, also wozu was lernen



Zum Rente verteilen bei einem Rentenversicherungsträger. Man muss ja auch ein bischen an sich selbst denken 
</offtopic>


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> die s-bahn kommt 10.34 an ;-))
> 
> coffee




Naja 4min zu spät ist glaube ich verkraftbarer wie 10080min zu bald 
Wobei des bei mir keinem aufgefallen wäre 

Also Showman des ist schon eine reife Leistung, zumindest wenn du allein unterwegs warst um des auszuchecken.
Ich meine jetzt, wegen der Fotos und so 
Da kann ich ja kaum des Wochenende abwarten.*vorfreu*
Ich war gestern mit Schneeschaufel durch meterhohen Schnee maschieren um dann oben des weiße Zeug von den Felsen zu schaufeln, damit beim tauen des Wasser nicht den Felsen runterläuft
War aber auch schön bei so einem Wetter am Berg 


G.


----------



## blacksurf (20. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also Showman des ist schon eine reife Leistung, zumindest wenn du allein unterwegs warst um des auszuchecken.
> Ich meine jetzt, wegen der Fotos und so



es gibt ja noch showgirl


----------



## Wurscht (20. März 2006)

Äääääääääääähhhhh -  

zu den Fotos vom Showman: wären da am Samstag außer mir evtl noch andere Weicheier dabei????

Schaut ja scho lecker aus, aber ich für mein Teil überleg halt, ob ich des so zum Saisonauftakt heil übersteh?

Und als einziger abzusteigen und zu schieben - weiß net, ob ich des mei'm Ego zutrauen kann... 

Und dann hat mir mein Stadtplan vorhin zum Überfluß auch noch gezeigt, daß ihr in Roth ja gleich 2 Bahnhöfe habt! Geh ich recht in der Annahme, daß es der Lohgarten-Bhf net is?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2006)

Waaasss 2 Bahnhöfe  

G.


----------



## Wurscht (20. März 2006)

sagt jedenfalls mei Stadtplan


----------



## TimvonHof (20. März 2006)

hi wurscht,
wenns wetter passt (also kein regen) dann ist da aller wahrscheinlichkeit noch ein weichei mit dabei  
bin grad ein wenig erschrocken über die 50km - eigenltich bin ich immer schon nach 30 total im eimer, der showman hat mich ja schon gesehen (und gehört  )

also - spikes sind wahrscheinlich net so der bringer auf der tour, wie siehts aus mit protektoren? brauchen wir sowas, brauche ich sowas??? beim cc tu ich mir eigentlich immer weh...

also leichtes bike bekommt neue schuhe und dann bin ich dabei - wenns pisst mach ich aber den sunshine-trick und weicheier hier rum (da schneits dann wenigstens nur)....

bis denne


----------



## Wurscht (20. März 2006)

Grüßung Tim,

ja wie?? Ich hab mir eingebildet, ich hätte was gelesen, daß du auch schon mit den lettenbrüdern unterwegs warst. Und grad im Moment war ich mal auf der lettenbrüder-seite.
Ich glaub ja fast, wer lettet, der lacht über sowas!

Naja, vielleicht schaff ich's ja aber auch, daß ich im Lauf dieser Woche noch mein 'Sommerbike' fit mache - dann wär's u.U. auch leichter zu überstehen. Weil an meinem derzeitigen Bike ist nur die Sattelstütze gefedert....

Und gute Idee: wenn's in Roth pisst, schließ ich mich einfach dir an beim Hier-im-Schnee-rum-weicheiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (20. März 2006)

naja - wenn ich ab und an mal rumlette sagt das gaaarnix über meine kondition  außerdem bin ich eigentlich immer ein wenig deprimiert über meine fahrkünste wenn ich heimlette  

ich bin hier in den letzten tagen etwas unterwegs gewesen und hab selten mehr als 6-7km und 100hm hinter mich gebracht (halt auch alleine und auf schnee).
hab dabei aber auch den ein oder anderen skifahrer überholt (halt einmal die piste runter und wieder heim) sowas ist gut für den kopf (also für meinen).

ich denke mal wenn schönes wetter ist werd ich die 50km überleben - mein hintern wird sich bitter an mir rächen. vielleicht sollte ich mir noch so ein rennfahrerding mit polster anschaffen und die mx-hose zu hause lassen. oder .... ich pack mir alle protektoren rann, komm mit dem schweren gerät und geh nach 5 km sowas von dermaßen ein, dass mir einer zum zug tragen muss


----------



## Wurscht (20. März 2006)

na, das lässt ja dann hoffen *schweiß-von-der-stirn-abwisch*

dann bin ich ja zumindest nicht der einzige Hemmschuh der Truppe  

Aber mal was anderes: du schreibst, du lässt dich dann zum zug tragen. Fährst du mit dem Zug da runter? Und ist bei dir der Name Programm - kommst du direkt aus Hof?


----------



## TimvonHof (20. März 2006)

nö - ich komm weder mit dem zug noch bin ich (noch) aus hof.
ich hab mich nur hier angemeldet als ich noch in hof war. inzwischen wohn ich in schöneck:
http://www.touristinfo-schoeneck.de/web/schnee_webcam.php
was bei plauen ist - wenn ich am sa in roth aufschlage, dann mit dem auto - ich kann mir nicht im entferntesten vorstellen wann ich los müsste um um 10:30 mit dem zug in roth anzukommen und ob ichs dann am sa noch zurück schaffen würde.
das mit dem zug war gedacht um zurück zum rother bahnhof zu kommen und mein auto wieder zu sehen  

wir können ja mal versuchen die alpencrossler etwas auf den teppich zurück zu bremsen  ich seh schon die ganzen singlespeedler an mir vorbeiziehen


----------



## Wurscht (20. März 2006)

TimvonHof schrieb:
			
		

> wir können ja mal versuchen die alpencrossler etwas auf den teppich zurück zu bremsen  ich seh schon die ganzen singlespeedler an mir vorbeiziehen




 Yepp! Da bin ich dabei! 

Im NOTFALL machen wir dann eben eine Nordlichter-Allianz und schlagen uns gemeinsam zurück in die heimatlichen Gefilde, zumindest bis zum Parkplatz 
Warten wir halt mal ab, wie sich alles bis zu diesem ominösen Samstag entwickelt...


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich mit meinem Häusle Renovieren soweit fertig bin, schließ ich mich am Samstag evtl mit an, allerdings ist meine Kondition auch nicht so der Bringer momentan, fang gerade wieder ein wenig das joggen an. 

Muß aber noch warten, was am Freitag der Dienstplan spricht, also ob ich arbeiten muß oder nicht!

Gib kurzfristig bescheid, notfalls per SMS an Showi!

Ciao


----------



## norman68 (21. März 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> Äääääääääääähhhhh -
> 
> zu den Fotos vom Showman: wären da am Samstag außer mir evtl noch andere Weicheier dabei????
> 
> ...




Nabend

also ich würde da mal vom anderen Bahnhof ausgehen denn Lohgarten hält die S-Bahn denke ich nicht.

Ciao Norman


----------



## showman (21. März 2006)

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren,

melde mich aus Stuttgart. Also ich hoff mal das des Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht. Protektoren sind net unbedingt nötig, zumindest net für die Tour eher für danach   Des ganz schwere Gerät könnt ihr auch zu Hause lassen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (22. März 2006)

es soll regnen 
sh......


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> es soll regnen
> sh......



Das ist jetzt aber keine Auforderung an den Regen
Freitag soll noch super Sonnenschein sein und geh einfach davon aus das die Wettertypen nur 3 Tage im Voraus was genaueres sagen können 

G. 

PS: Welcher sonnige Bahnhof ist es denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (22. März 2006)

ROTH ;-) bahnhof ROTH ;-)

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (22. März 2006)

Hmmmmmm. Coffee leih mir ne CC Bike


----------



## speedy_j (22. März 2006)

so, muss leider doch wieder absagen.
meine bestellten teile sind endlich bei meinem händler angekommen und das singelspeed dasein mit ständig hüpfender kette hat ein ende. heist aber auch, dass ich übers wochenende nach dresden muss. nächste woche könnte es dann doch mal klappen.  

viel spaß euch.

gruß panicon


----------



## Coffee (23. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm. Coffee leih mir ne CC Bike



hab leider grad kein komplettes CC bike. nur mein ssp udn das fahr ich ja selber ;-) aber kannst doch zum ausgleich locker mit deinem panzer mitfahren. ehrlich showi macht das auch immer ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Wurscht (23. März 2006)

Der heutige Wetterbericht klingt ja nicht gerade vielversprechend...
Was, bitteschön, sprechen denn eure lokalen Wetterfrösche für Samstag so?


----------



## fritzn (23. März 2006)

Wetter für Roth am Samstag:

Mix aus Sonne und Wolken, Westwind 24 km/h

13° (10°)
Nacht vorher -6 (-10) ohne Niederschlag (0 l/qm)

SONNENSCHEINDAUER
1:00 h

NIEDERSCHLAG		

Menge		2 - 4 l/qm  
Risiko		53 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit		73 %


D.h.:
North-Shore-Style, dampfende Wälder.
10°, Niesel-Nebel, vielleicht mal nen Schauer, manchmal etwas heller.

Nicht soo schlecht. 

Würde mal sagen:
Regenhose braucht´s net. Evtl. Schutzblech.
Leichte Jacke oder Weste oder Softshell überm Trikot sollte ok sein.
Ist ja eher warm.

@showman:
Ist davon auszugehen, dass wir genügend Körperwärme produzieren?
Oder hat´s eher viele Pausen?
Sind wir viel im Wald? Wahrscheinlich schon. 
Da is das Wetter dann nicht so krass.


Freu mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (23. März 2006)

Frieren wirds keinen. Das Wetter kömmer eh net ändern also warum nen Kopf machen. Pausen je nach bedarf.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (23. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

komme auch am Samstag.

Morgen hol ich meinen neuen Rahmen und Gabel vom Händler.

Juhuuuu!!!

Bau dann das Rad auf und mach am Samstag eine würdige Jungfernfahrt.

Modell??

Laßt euch überraschen.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## Hörn-Rider (23. März 2006)

Wenn noch jemand mit der S-Bahn vom HBF in Nürnberg fährt bitte Bescheid geben, dann kann man sich zu zweit n ticket teilen. Abfahrt HBF 10:06. Also spätestens 9:55 Treffpunkt Haupteingang (Mitte) beim Croissant.

Grüße
Hörn-Rider


----------



## karstenenh (24. März 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn noch jemand mit der S-Bahn vom HBF in Nürnberg fährt bitte Bescheid geben, dann kann man sich zu zweit n ticket teilen. Abfahrt HBF 10:06. Also spätestens 9:55 Treffpunkt Haupteingang (Mitte) beim Croissant.



Die Croissants reizen mich ja schon, aber hör mal, von Nürnberg fährt man doch mit dem Rad nach Roth  Ist ne schöne Strecke zum lockeren Ein- und Warmfahren ....  

Ich werd jedenfalls wieder so um kurz nach 9:00 an der Nürnberger Schleuse vorbeifahren und dann mit dem gemütlichen Schnitt um 18,0km/h am Kanal bis zur Schleuse Leerstetten. Von dort gehts noch knappe 7km durch den Wald und schon bin ich in Roth.


----------



## karstenenh (24. März 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut ja scho lecker aus, aber ich für mein Teil überleg halt, ob ich des so zum Saisonauftakt heil übersteh?


Du mußt es als Ausklang des Winterpokals sehen, dann überstehst das locker  



			
				Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> Und als einziger abzusteigen und zu schieben - weiß net, ob ich des mei'm Ego zutrauen kann...


An der Stelle fährt außer showman sowie fast niemand sonst. Da wirst zusehen müssen, daß Du vor lauter stapfenden Schuhen auf dem Boden noch Platz für Deine eigenen findest.


----------



## blacksurf (24. März 2006)

OldSchool schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> komme auch am Samstag.
> 
> ...



da bin ich aber mal gespannt 
@all
ich freu mich schon!


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2006)

@ hörni, wir sehn uns ja heute ;-) udn bei s-bahn nimm den letzten wagen wie immer, wir steigen dann eibach zu ;-)

coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (24. März 2006)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Die Croissants reizen mich ja schon, aber hör mal, von Nürnberg fährt man doch mit dem Rad nach Roth  Ist ne schöne Strecke zum lockeren Ein- und Warmfahren ....


who's "man"? 

Wenn's am Sonntag gewesen wär, wär ich vielleicht hingelaufen. Da hätte ich vom "Krankheitsgrad" wahrscheinlich mit Dir gleichgezogen . Ich hatte mit coffee und blacksurf schon ausgemacht das sie mein Radel mitnehmen.
Aber Samstag lass ich es entspannt angehen.


			
				coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ hörni, wir sehn uns ja heute ;-) udn bei s-bahn nimm den letzten wagen wie immer, wir steigen dann eibach zu ;-)
> 
> coffee


gebont


----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2006)

Muß passen, hab mich gerade beim ersten Ausritt des Jahres gleich das erste mal flach gelegt, und so dermaßen Schmerzen im Knie, daß das morgen nix werden wird. 

Das nächste mal!!

Ciao


----------



## showman (24. März 2006)

Morgen zur Sicherheit ein bisschen was zum essen mitnehmen. Wenns recht dreckig wird könnts evtl. Probs mit der Kneipe geben. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: 10:30 Uhr in Roth am Hauptbahnhof  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (24. März 2006)

Mist, der Frankenwald meldet sich ab.

Hab mir gestern tatsächlich noch ne Erkältung eingefangen.  Und das, nachdem ich den ganzen Winter über kein einziges Mal auch nur die Spur eines Schnupfens hatte! 

Das einzige, was mich wohl noch dazu bringen könnte, morgen 160 km Anfahrt in Kauf zu nehmen wäre, wenn bei euch in Mfg herrlichster Sonnenschein wäre 

Und das, wo doch morgen halb Bayern (und Teile Sachsens) zu euch anreisen! 

Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spaß morgen!!
Und wer weiß, vielleicht wach ich ja morgen früh auf und bin wieder fit?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2006)

Dachte das ist jetzt auf 10:34 verschoben worden 
Regnets wohl schon bei euch oder sowas 

G.


----------



## showman (24. März 2006)

Regnen tuts noch net, kann aber net mehr lange dauern   10:34 Uhr liegt noch in der Toleranz.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (25. März 2006)

jetzt regnets aber inzwischen *heul*

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn noch jemand mit der S-Bahn vom HBF in Nürnberg fährt bitte Bescheid geben, dann kann man sich zu zweit n ticket teilen. Abfahrt HBF 10:06. Also spätestens 9:55 Treffpunkt Haupteingang (Mitte) beim Croissant.
> 
> Grüße
> Hörn-Rider



ich fahr über nbg wegen der pisse
sehn uns Hörn-rider um 9.55 Uhr


----------



## weichling (25. März 2006)

Moin,
es regnet.
Ich fahr jetzt erst mal los zu Coffee, dann seh ich weiter.
Handy mach ich mal an. Zu Coffee muss ich ja sowieso mal.
Weichling


----------



## Coffee (25. März 2006)

oki, ich erwarte dich planmäßig, und ich zieh dann auch schonmal die regensachen an.

coffee


----------



## fritzn (25. März 2006)

Morgen.

Toll, ich darf heute arbeiten. Kann leider nicht mit!!!
Ärgerlich, weil ja auch ein paar Oberfranken extra einchecken...Ich wünsch Euch ne schöne Tour, Wetter wird bestimmt noch ok, Kopf hoch!

NErv,
Fritz


----------



## karstenenh (25. März 2006)

Hole die Regenhose aus dem Rucksack und zieh sie jetzt schon an. Hat sich ja richtig eingeregnet hier. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Tag weiterentwickelt. 

Bis später dann
HULK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. März 2006)

so jetzt sonne aktuell, nürnberg süd *gG*


----------



## Hörn-Rider (25. März 2006)

ohh man, ich steh vorm Schrank wie ne Frau. Was zieh ich an?  
Außerdem ham wir jetzt die Vogelgrippe in Nürnberg, sticht.
Soll 'mer was mitbringen?

Hier wirds wirklich heller!


----------



## Coffee (25. März 2006)

hörni, jaja, jetzt siehste mal wies uns frauen täglich geht *rofl*

mein rucksack hat heute einige mehrklamotten zu tragen *augenverdreh*

coffee


----------



## OldSchool (25. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

bin wieder zu Hause. Mit Hilfe der freundlichen unterstützung von Coffee und Hörn- Rider bin ich gut nach Roth gekommen.

Die genauere Untersuchung zu Hause ergab nur kleinere Verletzungen. Keine weiteren Maßnahmen notwendig. Lippe ist durch die starke Prellung ziemlich fett.

War trotzdem ne tolle Tour. Na ja die Platten waren schon nervig.

Ciao bis zum nächsten Mal

OldSchool


----------



## dubbel (25. März 2006)

nicht gleich so tiefstapeln! 
immer erst ne weile jammern, dann kommt jemand mit nem kasten bier vorbei...


----------



## SpongeBob (25. März 2006)

Doppel hält besser. Mach mal weg @ Coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (25. März 2006)

Soooo,

bin jetzt auch wieder sauber. Jou, war a Materialschlacht heute. Gute Besserung an OldSchool und Weichling. Hoff die Gräte hängt noch dran. Bin jetzt scho irgentwie platt. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt. Scho cool wenn der Pinofotograf dabei is  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (25. März 2006)

OldSchool schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin wieder zu Hause. Mit Hilfe der freundlichen unterstützung von Coffee und Hörn- Rider bin ich gut nach Roth gekommen.
> 
> ...



schön das es nedd so schlimm ist  
Durch war's demnach auch nicht, oder?
Hat schon fies ausgeschaut.

Trotzdem allen Verletzten Gute Besserung.
War trotz allem ne schöne Tour.

Hörn-Rider


----------



## FrauAntje (25. März 2006)

yooo-schön war`s!!vor allen dingen hat`s das wetterchen gut gemeint mit uns-dafür aber nicht die gemeinen walddornen...12 platten sind schon der hit wünsch ebenfalls den verletzten gute [email protected]+micha+karsten-1000xmerci für die prompte übernahme des problems 
@showi-bin auch platt... hast ja auch ein steiles tempo vorgelegt 

servus die wadln
antje


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2006)

OldSchool schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin wieder zu Hause. Mit Hilfe der freundlichen unterstützung von Coffee und Hörn- Rider bin ich gut nach Roth gekommen.
> 
> ...



schön zu hören, das es schlimmer aussah als es ist.
Wünsch dir gute Genesung!


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> yooo-schön war`s!!vor allen dingen hat`s das wetterchen gut gemeint mit uns-dafür aber nicht die gemeinen walddornen...12 platten sind schon der hit wünsch ebenfalls den verletzten gute [email protected]+micha+karsten-1000xmerci für die prompte übernahme des problems
> @showi-bin auch platt... hast ja auch ein steiles tempo vorgelegt
> 
> servus die wadln
> antje




oh schon zuhause  
ich vermute fast du warst eher in München als ich in Fürth 
schee das du wieder dabei warst


----------



## FrauAntje (25. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> oh schon zuhause
> ich vermute fast du warst eher in München als ich in Fürth
> schee das du wieder dabei warst





nee,des glaub ich jetzt nicht-aber wegen der müdigkeit musst ich etwas auf die tube drücken..
mich hats auch total gefreut,euch alle mal wiederzusehen ..ich sag ja,der nette faden durfte nicht abreissen.. 

schlafts gut!!
..ich werd morgen ganz relaxed verpflegung reichen,wenn sich die halbmarathoni`s einen abquälen 

grüsse
antje


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2006)

Tztz...haben sich bei Euch wieder ein paar lang gemacht ? ...Einfach mal bissl vorsichtiger sein ! Und was die Plattfüße betrifft: Ich sag nur Tubeless......gell Coffee ?

Allen Verletzten schnelle Genesung !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2006)

http://www.photo-online.de/01/Roth/

http://www.photo-online.de/01/antje/

hier ein paar SchnappschÃ¼sse, nix besonderes aber als Erinnerung taugstâ¦


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2006)

@Blacky: ich seh nix, muss ich den erst downloaden und installieren ?


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Blacky: ich seh nix, muss ich den erst downloaden und installieren ?


versuchs nochmalâ¦hab was geÃ¤ndert sorry
schau nochmals auf den geÃ¤nderten link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2006)

Jetzt geht's; Danke !


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2006)

Ich find die Bilder nett...sagt mal, war der Hulk dabei ?
Bissl viel Platten aber sonst bestimmt ein toller Tag oder ?

So, gut's Nächtle !
Ralph


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2006)

ja klar der Hulk  ist eventuell noch unterwegs
ich rechne so mit 11 Stdder braucht es röchelnd im Bett zu liegen sonst fühlt er sich nicht wohl


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar der Hulk  ist eventuell noch unterwegs
> ich rechne so mit 11 Stdder braucht es röchelnd im Bett zu liegen sonst fühlt er sich nicht wohl


Das ist nicht dein ernst oder ? Ich dachte, der ist krank ?


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2006)

@rpo
das ist mein purer Ernst!


----------



## SpongeBob (25. März 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> mich hats auch total gefreut,euch alle mal wiederzusehen .




Kennen wir uns?  

Nächstes mal nehmt ihr nen Seil mit und zieht mich dann alle. Das dann sowas wie GAS ( Grundlagen Ausdauer Spezieal )


----------



## blacksurf (25. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Kennen wir uns?
> 
> Nächstes mal nehmt ihr nen Seil mit und zieht mich dann alle. Das dann sowas wie GAS ( Grundlagen Ausdauer Spezieal )



neee wie du gesehen hast kann man auch mit schweren Bikes schnell sein  Unser Besuch aus den Fichtelmountains hats bewiesen


----------



## SpongeBob (26. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> neee wie du gesehen hast kann man auch mit schweren Bikes schnell sein  Unser Besuch aus den Fichtelmountains hats bewiesen



Ja, Berg runter kann ich auch schnell sein 

Ne aber ohne Mist. Es geht schon, nur es war meine erste wirkliche "Tour" dieses Jahr, habe 4 Monate nichts gemacht, was sich ja heute ( gestern )gerächt hat


----------



## karstenenh (26. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht dein ernst oder ? Ich dachte, der ist krank ?


Teamforum lesen hilft!  

Habe die Rekordversuche für diesen WP aber aufgegeben. Nix mit 11 Stunden. Bin einfach nur brav von Roth wieder nach Nürnberg zurückgeradelt und habe einen kleinen Schlenker über den Südwestpark gemacht, um die neuneinhalb Stunden vollzumachen.

Als ich in die Wanne gestiegen bin, hab ich erst gemerkt, daß ich ein paar Schürfwunden am rechten Bein hab. Muß bei dem Sturz kurz vor der ersten Serie von Platten gewesen sein, den ja keiner gesehen hat, weil ich ganz vorne war. Mißglückter speed bunny hop. Aber natürlich nix gegen unsere wirklich Versehrten. Euch allen gute Besserung.

War wirklich wieder ein sehr schöne Tour. Und mit soviel Besuch. Danke an alle für die super Stimmung, an showi fürs guiden, an alle Cam-Leute fürs Dokumentieren, an Frau Antje fürs Durchfüttern und last but not least an die Lettenbrüder für die mühelose Demonstration der Fernziele.  

Der wieder genesene HULK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (26. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Berg runter kann ich auch schnell sein
> 
> Ne aber ohne Mist. Es geht schon, nur es war meine erste wirkliche "Tour" dieses Jahr, habe 4 Monate nichts gemacht, was sich ja heute ( gestern )gerächt hat




Det war schon nich schlecht, watte jestern jefahn bist. Wennde bloß nich so früh uffjejeben hättest ... Da hast ja vielleicht noch wat vapaßt, sare ick Dir. 

Für mich war et jedenfalls dufte, det ick ma wieder die Sprache von meene Jeburtsstadt jehört habe.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

Schön mit den Fotos die Tour nommal so anzuschauen 
Ach, es kommt übriegens noch ein Platten dazu 
Beim Ausladen daheim hatte ich vorne auch nimmer die übliche Menge Luft im Reifen.
Aber bei mir egal, kommt ja eh wieder ein anderer Reifen drauf 
Außerdem habe wir es noch geschafft weiter wie die Antje heimzufahren.
Hatten mal vergessen abzubiegen und des echt erst kurz vor Amberg gemerkt ....war so nebelig. 

@OldSchool: Gute Beserung, gell.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

Ein paar spährliche Bilder von unserer Hauptaktivität habe ich auch noch.

G.


----------



## showman (26. März 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tztz...haben sich bei Euch wieder ein paar lang gemacht ? ...Einfach mal bissl vorsichtiger sein ! Und was die Plattfüße betrifft: Ich sag nur Tubeless......gell Coffee ?
> 
> Allen Verletzten schnelle Genesung !!
> 
> ...


Das hätt ich gerne gesehen wie du die Tubeless mit ner Minipumpe ins Felgenbett bekommst. Hatte ich ja scho Schwierigkeiten mit nem Schlauch drin. Außerdem is der Dreck ja viel zu schwer. Und langemacht haben sich nur zwei und zwar an Stellen die du net mal am Seil bewältigt hättest. Wennst dich nochmal nach Franken traust kanns ich dir ja mal zeigen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (26. März 2006)

guten morgen,

bin natürlich auch gut daheim angekommen, mit prallen reifen ;-))))) also die sind jetzt auch noch gut befüllt, nix platt *gg*

war wie imemr ne super ausfahrt, hat spaß gemacht. udn in der südtiroler wars lecker ;-)

danke auch an showman fürs guiding ;-)

danke an alle die dabei waren und es zu dem erlebnis gemacht haben, das es war ;-)

@ sponge, das ich dich geschoben habe haste noch nciht erzählt *gG*

grüße coffee


----------



## rpo35 (26. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätt ich gerne gesehen wie du die Tubeless mit ner Minipumpe ins Felgenbett bekommst. Hatte ich ja scho Schwierigkeiten mit nem Schlauch drin....


Hab nur einmal platt gefahren und dann, logischer Weise, sofort 'nen Schlauch reingepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (26. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, es kommt übriegens noch ein Platten dazu
> Beim Ausladen daheim hatte ich vorne auch nimmer die übliche Menge Luft im Reifen.



Damit hatten also 3 von 12 Leuten keinen Platten. Wahnsinn.

Hier noch mal ein Bild von der Februar-Tour



Darauf ist der Pfahl zu sehen, der OldSchools Pearcing gemacht.

Auf dem Foto sieht man wie wir damals schon über Routen phantasiert haben. Die von OldSchool gewählte Route schied in unseren Phantastereien wegen Pfählungsgefahr aus  
Du hast echt Glück im Unglück gehabt  
Ein Fullface hätte in der Situation auch nicht wirklich was gebracht. der Schützt eher den Unterkiefer, oder?

Für die Lettenbrüder war die Route an dieser Stelle eher von untergeordneter Natur. Den Eindruck hatte ich zumindest. 
Hauptsache oben noch über den Stein fahren, gell LB Jörg  
Allen Dreien: Respekt!  

So ich werd jetzt mal einer nicht so gefährlich Sportart nachgehen. 
Wobei!?
3h durch Vogelgrippesperrgebiet Laufen birgt auch einen kleinen Thrill 

Grüße
Hörn-Rider


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. März 2006)

Scheint ja so, als wäre es eine nette Tour gewesen. Hier liegt momentan
noch Schnee im Wald... da siehts ganz anders aus wie auf euren Bildern  
Aber das zum Glück ist das bald vorbei!!

cu


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

Ich hab halt Steine gerne, nur Wurzeln ist net so meins 
War auf jedenfall eine echt tolle Tour.
Und des Wetter war ja auch bombastisch, besonders wenn ich jetzt wieder rausschaue
Waren ja zum Schluß doch noch 49km. Soweit bin ich noch nie am "Stück" gefahren....ist kein Scherz 

G.


----------



## blacksurf (26. März 2006)

@LB Jörg
ja war ne prima Tour, vielleicht sieht man Euch ja mal wieder wenns Euch net zu langweilig ist bei uns, soviele Steine haben wir nicht zu bieten 
@alll bin froh das das Wetter gestern so gehalten hat


----------



## showman (26. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Jörg
> ja war ne prima Tour, vielleicht sieht man Euch ja mal wieder wenns Euch net zu langweilig ist bei uns, soviele Steine haben wir nicht zu bieten


Müßmer halt mal am Buck fahren, da hats dann auch Steine. Wenn wir dann noch den Moritzberg schaffen gibts auch gscheite Downhills.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (26. März 2006)

Hallo,
war eine klasse Tour. Matsch, Eis, Trocken und Regen.

Fotos gibt es auch. Achtung a bisserl rot teilweise.
http://www.gmrueger.de/ICB_DutzendPlattenTour

@ FrauAntje. Danke fürs die Ersthilfe und Verbinden. Der Verband ist bis
daheim net verrutsch. Is immer gut wenn man Fachpersonal dabei hat.

Weichling


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2006)

hmm so schnell werd ich die tour mit all ihren besonderheiten net vergessen 

@showman ... moritzberg hab ich schon mal gefahren ... von hirschbach aus irgendwie vor etlichen jahren ... auf jedenfall net schlecht 

@blacksurf ... ich finds immer ganz schön mal keine steine zu sehen ... wurzeln haben immer was spannendes


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht schon, nur es war meine erste wirkliche "Tour" dieses Jahr, habe 4 Monate nichts gemacht, was sich ja heute ( gestern )gerächt hat



hmm die paar km nennst ne tour  ne mit dem panzer ists im flachen schon nen graus


----------



## Coffee (26. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Waren ja zum Schluß doch noch 49km. Soweit bin ich noch nie am "Stück" gefahren....ist kein Scherz
> 
> G.




ihr habt ja auch abgekürzt *lach* hörn-rider udn ich hatten satte 62 km am tache, ohne gang und federung  

aber wenn wir demnächst mal in die fichtelmountains kommen, hab ich mein neues federwunder mit schaltung sicher bereits aktiviert  freu mcih drauf.

grüße coffee


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt ja auch abgekürzt *lach* hörn-rider udn ich hatten satte 62 km am tache, ohne gang und federung


und nur mit halbem bike (gewichtmässig gesehen) 

aber ohne gang ... respekt  wobei einem das viel ärger erspart und man auch net die qual der wahl bei der gangwahl hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. März 2006)

ich seh schon, mit dem schreiben udn der wahl der richtigen buchstaben habe ich es heute noch nciht so, scheiss koordination ;-) ihr wisst ja aber was ich meine *lach*

P.S. freu mich auf den ausflug zu euch, sollten wir mit ner totestiergrillsaisonbeginn koordinieren ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

Eigentlich haben wir ja wirklich 6km abgekürtzt, aber irgendwie ohne weniger zu fahren......jaja der Showman 
Hoffe ihr verflucht uns dann net wenn ihr zu uns kommt, aber die Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude   
Der Showi weiß ja wie des bei uns so auf den Wegen ausschaut

@Weichling: Du bist scheinbar für die appetitlichen Fotos zuständig....echt lecker....oh ich muß schlafen gehen die Sonne geht auf  

G.


----------



## showman (26. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich haben wir ja wirklich 6km abgekürtzt, aber irgendwie ohne weniger zu fahren......jaja der Showman


Hat wohl was mit der Erdkrümmung was net hingehauen  


			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ihr verflucht uns dann net wenn ihr zu uns kommt, aber die Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude
> Der Showi weiß ja wie des bei uns so auf den Wegen ausschaut


Da freu ich mich ja jetzt schon drauf   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (26. März 2006)

OldSchool schrieb:
			
		

> Die genauere Untersuchung zu Hause ergab nur kleinere Verletzungen. Keine weiteren Maßnahmen notwendig. Lippe ist durch die starke Prellung ziemlich fett.


Mahlzeit,
Mensch, da bin ich echt froh... Es gingen schon so Reden von wegen Lippe durchstochen u. dergl. -- Ich hab's ja nur von weitem gesehen, weil eh schon so viele um Dich rumstanden. Aber gut, dass es so glimpflich abging.

@ Weichling: Wie geht's Dir?

Bildla folgen. Der Brunch heute hat sich doch etwas länger hingezogen ;-) Und jetzt muss ich erst mal essen gehen, wo meine Süße schon allein gekocht hat, während ich mein Rocky mal abgespült habe...

Gruß, Pino


----------



## SpongeBob (26. März 2006)

Irgendwie kann ich eure Namen hier euren Gesichtern nicht zuordnen 

Also Coffee weiß ich, Showgirld auch, Blacksurf ebenso...



Wollte ich nur mal sagen.

Ach ja, Coffee hat mich net geschoben, sie hat mir nur den Rücken gekrault


----------



## showman (26. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kann ich eure Namen hier euren Gesichtern nicht zuordnen
> Showgirld auch


Echt? Zeich amol.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (26. März 2006)

So, hier sind die Bildlein:
http://www.rudolphoto.de/fotos/projekte/privat/20060325_IBC-Tautenwindrde/
Wenn man sich das so anschaut, möchte man meinen, wir hätten mehr Reifen geflickt, als dass wir gefahren wären. 
Doch das täuscht und hat nur damit zu tun, dass ich bei Nässe nicht so gern beim Fahren fotografiere, weil ich sonst immer so viel Lehm von der Linse wischen muss.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## weichling (26. März 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> Mensch, da bin ich echt froh... Es gingen schon so Reden von wegen Lippe durchstochen u. dergl. -- Ich hab's ja nur von weitem gesehen, weil eh schon so viele um Dich rumstanden. Aber gut, dass es so glimpflich abging.
> 
> @ Weichling: Wie geht's Dir?
> ...


Mir geht es ziemlich gut. ich habe heute mal ne Ausrede für einen Faulenzertag gehabt.
Der hat mir sehr gut getan. Die Schnittchen im Schienbein( @showman nicht Wade!)
sind fest verkrustet. Schaut echt gut.

So jetzt nuss ich mir deine Fotos anschauen.

@oldschool. Gute Besserung. Ich bin da echt froh das sich das als "relativ harmlos"
herausgestellt hat.  

weichling


----------



## weichling (26. März 2006)

@ Pino 
das sind ja suuuuper Fotos. Oldschool haste du ja kurz vor dem Einschlag erwischt.

Danke Pino!

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (27. März 2006)

@pino 
Fotos sind erste Sahne 
Das sieht man gut wie wurzelig die Passage Danke schön!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2006)

Auch @Pino: Super Bilder 
Hab mich sowieso die ganze Zeit gefragt wann endlich diese Knödelbild"er" zu sehen sind. 
Aber ich mach auch immer solche Bilder 
Das erwartet euch dann im Sommer.

G.


----------



## Coffee (27. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Auch @Pino: Super Bilder
> Hab mich sowieso die ganze Zeit gefragt wann endlich diese Knödelbild"er" zu sehen sind.
> Aber ich mach auch immer solche Bilder
> Das erwartet euch dann im Sommer.
> ...



im sommer  des is ja noch so lang  

liegt noch schnee bei euch?

coffee


----------



## saalfelder (27. März 2006)

Hi all,

wieso gab's die ganzen Platten, wenn man mal fragen darf?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Coffee (27. März 2006)

entweder ein nagelbrett - zumindest für die ersten 7 platten gleichzeitig und der rest vermutlich gemeine dornen!! war kein spaß.

coffee


----------



## Diva (27. März 2006)

Super Fotos - krasse Tour...! 
Läuft das immer alles so blutig ab? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (27. März 2006)

@ all,


wollte grade mein bike einer ausgibigen wäsche unterziehen udn habe folgende meldung:

*REIFEN Hinterrad ebenfalls platt!!!*

hiermit wären wir dann bei 14 platten

coffee


----------



## weichling (27. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ all,
> 
> 
> wollte grade mein bike einer ausgibigen wäsche unterziehen udn habe folgende meldung:
> ...


@ all

ich habe gestern meinen auf der Tour platt gefahren und 1 mal geflickten
Schlauch auf Dichtigkeit geprüft. Dabei habe auch noch ein Loch festgestellt.

@ showman
Gibs es endlich,du hast ne Vetrag mit Schwalbe gemacht.

weichling


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2006)

@Coffee: Ich hab halt einfach mal Sommer gesagt, weil ich mir den halt so wünsche 
Aber zur Zeit liegt noch meterhoch der Schnee, bzw.die letzten 2 Tage war zum ersten mal Wenigerschneewetter und jetzt eben scheints richtig weniger zu werden  
Bin auch schon dabei die möglichst beste Wegekombination wo halt alles um den Berg Kössain (da wo der Kuchen her ist) drinn ist rauszusuchen 

@Saalfelder: Also hab ja auch gerade erst mein Rad geputzt und umbereift.
Und das steckte bei mir im Reifen (siehe Bild)
Denke es waren hauptsächlich Bromberdornen, weil die Sträucher unter dem platten Gras kaum sichtbar waren.
Aber die ersten Massenplatten waren schon komisch 

G.


----------



## Coffee (27. März 2006)

so rad wieder blütenweiss und neuer reifen uff der felge ;-))

coffee


----------



## showman (27. März 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @ showman
> Gibs es endlich,du hast ne Vetrag mit Schwalbe gemacht.


Endlich hats mal jemand gmerkt  
@ Diva, naja so schlimm war des jetzt net.  
@ Mama  Braucht Mann/Frau bei Schlauchlos jedesmal nen neuen Reifen   Gott sei Dank hab ich net so Graffl   
Punkt 1, Sobald des Big Hit wieder einsatzbereit ist fahr ich die Wurzelabfahrt auch einmal einfach so runter.
Punkt 2, Sobald ich dann wieder gesund bin fahrmer in die Fichtelmountains zum mal richtig Rad fahren  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (27. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mama  Braucht Mann/Frau bei Schlauchlos jedesmal nen neuen Reifen   Gott sei Dank hab ich net so Graffl
> Gruß Showman




ka sorch  ich war nur zu faul nach dem löchli auf die schnell zu suchen. werde ich in ruhe die tage mal machen. derweil ist einfach ein neuer druff, der noch im keller so seelenlos rum lag  

coffee


----------



## FrauAntje (27. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





..servus..die neue zwischenbilanz ergibt 15,diesmal waren es 2 fränkische dornen,dank coffee`s klarer ansagen,konnte ich das problem schnell lösen 

schönen abend noch!!
antje


----------



## karstenenh (28. März 2006)

@ Pino 


			
				weichling schrieb:
			
		

> das sind ja suuuuper Fotos. Oldschool haste du ja kurz vor dem Einschlag erwischt.
> 
> Danke Pino!



Muß mich blacksurf und weichling anschließen. Das erste Mal, daß es auf nem Photo so steil aussieht, wie es vor Ort tatsächlich ist. Ganz große Klasse. Und wie immer gestochen scharf, auch bei schneller bewegten Objekten.  

*Danke Pino!*


----------



## karstenenh (28. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Auch @Pino: Super Bilder
> Hab mich sowieso die ganze Zeit gefragt wann endlich diese Knödelbild"er" zu sehen sind.
> Aber ich mach auch immer solche Bilder
> Das erwartet euch dann im Sommer.
> ...



Der Kuchen sieht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "erste Sahne" aus! Hoffentlich ist bald Sommer ...


----------



## SpongeBob (28. März 2006)

Moin 

Sagt mal, kann mir einer sagen wie weite es den Kanal entlang von Nürnberg nach Roth ist? Das soll meine Trainingsstrecke werden. Also 2x die Woche wenn ich es schaffe. Aber 1x auf jeden. Muss ja irgend Kondition aufbauen. Glaube werde net jeden Tag dazu kommen so ein GA oder so zu machen aber a weng wird schon drin sein. Das ich es bei einer Tour auch mal zu den Interessanten Stelle schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (28. März 2006)

also das dÃ¼rften nach Roth so ca. 30-35 kilometer einfach seinâ¦


----------



## SpongeBob (28. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also das dürften nach Roth so ca. 30-35 kilometer einfach sein



So viel? OK, ich passe. Suche mir ne andere Strecke. Hmm. Brauche zum Anfang sowas wie 25 KM oder so..............


----------



## Coffee (28. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> So viel? OK, ich passe. Suche mir ne andere Strecke. Hmm. Brauche zum Anfang sowas wie 25 KM oder so..............



musst doch nciht gleich bsi roth fahren, kannst ja auch vorher umdrehen ;-) oder dir ne runde suchen. oder von roth mit der s-bahn heim fahren ;-) gibt da einige möglichkeiten.

oder du musst mal öfters jetzt wenns wetter schöner ist die runde tiergarten - brunn - tiergarten fahren ;-) geht auch mal feierabends, weil sie nciht zu lang ist.

grüße coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (28. März 2006)

Hmm. aber es ist dann keine Coffee bei die mich dann wieder schiebt 

Ne, Roth hin wäre schon gut wenn ich da ankommen, abbiegen vorher kommt nicht in Frage 

Aber Tiergarten - Brunn - Tiergarten werde ich mal machen, weil dann kann ich am Tiergarten auch gleich noch a weng "spielen"


----------



## Coffee (28. März 2006)

aber erst am rückweg spielen ;-) als belohnung.

nee klar fahr ichd a mal mit nach brunn, ist ja qausi unsere hausrunde ;-)

coffee


----------



## (Nordlicht) (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

fahre die Strecke 2 bis 3 mal die Woche bei entsprechenden Wetterbedingungen.
Arbeite in Nürnberg, wohne in Roth.
Vom Hauptbanhof (durch die Südstadt und dann eine kurze Wegstrecke am alten Kanal entlang) bis Roth sind es ca. 30km. 

Servus


----------



## showman (28. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. aber es ist dann keine Coffee bei die mich dann wieder schiebt
> 
> Ne, Roth hin wäre schon gut wenn ich da ankommen, abbiegen vorher kommt nicht in Frage
> 
> Aber Tiergarten - Brunn - Tiergarten werde ich mal machen, weil dann kann ich am Tiergarten auch gleich noch a weng "spielen"


Bis Roth hast du doch scho 5 mal gschbeid   Fahr halt ers mal bis Schwabach. 
@ Mama, wie wärs denn gleich mal Sa. oder So. je nach Wetter mit Ungelstätten?   Natürlich nur wenns mal kurz Sommer wird  

Gruß Shjowman


----------



## blacksurf (28. März 2006)

@showi
wie wärs mit ner Osterplanung
Ungelstätten ist immer gut da gibts Käskougn


----------



## Jenny999 (29. März 2006)

Oh ja...dieses WE könnte ich auch mal wieder dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (29. März 2006)

ich kann wenn nur sonntag, samstag wenn wetter gut ist mal gartenarbeit angesagt hier.

übrigens, wie siehts denn mit ner bunteeierostertour aus? ostersonntag?

grüße coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (29. März 2006)

Hmm, *ein paar Meter *wäre ich bestimmt auch wieder dabei


----------



## blacksurf (29. März 2006)

@spongi
nix da du leihst dir einfach ein leichteres Rad 
zb. beim Downhill, nimmst ausreichend essen + trinken mit, setzt nen Helm auf und fertig Basta!


----------



## Coffee (29. März 2006)

genau ;-)

coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (29. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> wie wärs mit ner Osterplanung
> Ungelstätten ist immer gut da gibts Käskougn



 Für UKK (Ungelstätten, Klamm, Käskougn)  würde ich glatt auch mal wieder einen Abstecher nach Fragn machen.


----------



## Mr.Chili (29. März 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Für UKK (Ungelstätten, Klamm, Käskougn)  würde ich glatt auch mal wieder einen Abstecher nach Fragn machen.



uiii.....der Exil Fanke lebt ja auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (29. März 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @spongi
> nix da du leihst dir einfach ein leichteres Rad
> zb. beim Downhill, nimmst ausreichend essen + trinken mit, setzt nen Helm auf und fertig Basta!




Ein leichteres Rad mache ich doch nur kaputt bei meiner grobmotorischen Fahrweise 

Hmm. Aber Essen + Trinken ist ne Option. Der Haarlack hatte mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen. Aber hey, ich hätte mir jederzeit im Wald die Zähne putzen können und die Frisur hätte immer perfekt gesessen, das hätte keiner von euch hinbekommen


----------



## All-Mountain (29. März 2006)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> uiii.....der Exil Fanke lebt ja auch noch


Aha die Chili-Schote






Yepp, hab im Fitnesscenter auf'm Spinning-Bike überwintert, aber jetzt wird's Zeit wieder auf die Trails zu kommen.
Und bei Euch ist der Schnee deutlich früher weg als hier in OB...

Also plant mal eine schöne Klamm-Runde. Wenn's Wetter passt bin ich dabei.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## showman (29. März 2006)

Na dann haltmer halt mal Sonntag im Auge wenns Wetter paßt. Wegen Ostern müßmer halt mal plaudern. Bin ab Morgen wieder zu Hause.

Gruß Showman

PS: Mist, seh gerade das für Sonntag Pisse angesagt ist


----------



## All-Mountain (30. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mist, seh gerade das für Sonntag Pisse angesagt ist


Samstag sieht deutlich besser aus


----------



## Coffee (30. März 2006)

jetzt siehts wieder für sonntag wettertechnisch ganz gut aus ;-)

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (30. März 2006)

Da ist der 01.04., so ein Scherzkeks wie Shwoi ist macht der dann nur Aprilscherze


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pino
> das sind ja suuuuper Fotos. Oldschool haste du ja kurz vor dem Einschlag erwischt.







ich gebe mal zu bedenken: 
wenn da schon zwei spotter stehen, hätte einer vielleicht auch an der stelle stehen können, wo es riskant ist.


----------



## All-Mountain (30. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt siehts wieder für sonntag wettertechnisch ganz gut aus ;-)
> 
> coffee


Wo siehst Du das? In Deiner Glaskugel

Dann schau mal gleich wie's am 1. Mai am Gardasee wird


----------



## showman (30. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebe mal zu bedenken:
> wenn da schon zwei spotter stehen, hätte einer vielleicht auch an der stelle stehen können, wo es riskant ist.


Punkt 1. Des sind keine Spotter sondern die sind da grad ohne Probs runtergefahren.
Punkt 2. Jeder ist für sich selbst Verantwortlich.
Punkt 3. Niemand ist verpflichtet einen anderen aufzufangen.
Punkt 4. Jeder hat Augen im Kopf mit denen er was sehen kann und deshalb auch erkennen kann das dies eine heikle Stelle ist. Wer trotzden fährt handelt nach Punkt 2.
Blöd wenn was passiert aber Verluste gibts in jedem Krieg.
Punkt 5. Samstag schauts Zeitmäßig eher schlecht aus.

Gruß Showman


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2006)

verpflichtet ist natürlich keiner, aber wenn da schon zwei stehen, dann doch sinnvollerweise da, wo's brenzlig ist, dachte ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (30. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> verpflichtet ist natürlich keiner, aber wenn da schon zwei stehen, dann doch sinnvollerweise da, wo's brenzlig ist, dachte ich...



Recht haste nur kommen die beiden gerade hoch gelaufen. Hmm.......


----------



## showman (30. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> verpflichtet ist natürlich keiner, aber wenn da schon zwei stehen, dann doch sinnvollerweise da, wo's brenzlig ist, dachte ich...


Dann hättmer an der Stelle zwei Verletzte gehabt und net nur einen. Schadensbegrenzung nennt man das   Normalerweise fliegt man da net so weit sondern schlägt stumpf im Boden ein. Naja, war halt aweng unglücklich.

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (30. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Punkt 5. Samstag schauts Zeitmäßig eher schlecht aus.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Schaumer halt mal wie sich die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag entwickelt. 
Ich hab halt 150 Km Anfahrt nach Nbg. Das fährt sich natürlich leichter wenn man weiss das es nicht regnet.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Schaumer halt mal wie sich die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag entwickelt.
> Ich hab halt 150 Km Anfahrt nach Nbg. Das fährt sich natürlich leichter wenn man weiss das es nicht regnet.



Ja, da kann ich dich verstehen 
Ich würde auch schon nommal mitfahren, aber bei mir gehts des Wochenende nicht.
Drumm steck ich jetzt net in so einer Überlegenskrise wie du....puhh 


Zu dem Thema Spotten uns so........des ist absolut keine Stelle wo man spotten sollte. 
Das ist eine Stelle wo man Freiraum als Fahrer braucht um abzuspringen falls es in net so klappt wie gedacht.
Und jeder der da drinn rumsteht irritiert nur unötig.
Als Boulderer wüßte ich jetzt noch ein paar Spotterwitze, aber ich will ja niemanden aufregen 

G.


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2006)

quatsch - schieß los!


----------



## showman (30. März 2006)

Geil, draußen regnets    
@ LB Jörg, Buck und Klamm würden euch schon taugen. Da gibts ein paar nette Sachen zum spielen und fürs Auge gibts auch was. Wetter wird aber glaub ich nix so richtiges. Aber die Klamm läuft ja net weg.

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (30. März 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ... und fürs Auge gibts auch was ....
> Gruß Showman



Nackiche Gogos  


@ Markus
Das nächste mal wennst in Franken bist, komm ich vorbei.
Hatte leider keine Zeit


----------



## showman (30. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Nackiche Gogos


Naja, um die Jahreszeit net aber im Sommer fehlt nimmer viel  

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (30. März 2006)

tag zusammen,

fährt denn jemand, der ortskundig ist, am wochenende? ne tour von 50 - 60 km wäre mir ganz recht. muss dringend kilometer schruppen. wetter ist mir wurscht, da rohloff und scheibe seit zwei tagen betriebsbereit sind. und gegen eine schlammtour hab ich auch nicht einzuwenden, da ich das von den rennen, die ich mitfahre schon gewöhnt bin.

gruß panicon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2006)

wo und wann am WE willste denn fahren? evtl. geht Sonntag was zusammen. Der einfachheit halber Stadtwald + restlicher Landkreis Fürth. Details sind noch in Arbeit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2006)

wo und wann ist mir relativ egal. tagesfreizeit hab ich genug. ;-) 
es sollte aber schon ein wenig anspruchsvoller, mit einigen höhenmetern werden. wie gesagt, ich muss dringen in form kommen.

gruß speedy_j

oh, was ich ich da. jetzt verhau ich schon meine nicknamen


----------



## Coffee (31. März 2006)

also wetter für sonntag sieht gut aus, was ist nun 10 uhr tiergarten und dann unglestätten?

coffee


----------



## fritzn (31. März 2006)

Aha.

Bei Coffee geht die Sonne auf...

Meins sieht leider so aus:


----------



## Jenny999 (31. März 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also wetter für sonntag sieht gut aus, was ist nun 10 uhr tiergarten und dann unglestätten?
> 
> coffee


ich wär dabei, wenn's wetter halbwegs passt


----------



## Pino (31. März 2006)

Hi,
danke für die Blumen zwengs der Bilder... Komme gerade mal wieder zu nix anderem als arbeiten. Aber wenn Ihr So. fahrt, dann wäre ich wohl dennoch dabei. Sa. ist Garten angesagt, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist. Nur sagt mein Wetterfrosch für So. "leichten Regen" voraus... Naja, schaun mer mal.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (31. März 2006)

Also Wetter.com zeigt für Sonntag Regen an, und die sind eigentlich relativ zuverlässig.  Hätte aber eh wieder mal nicht mitgekonnt, da ich von Samstag auf Sonntag auf 'ner Geburtstagsfeier bin, und dann nachts noch div. Leute - über Nürnberg verteilt - heimbringen muss.  Aber das ist eben das Los, wenn man nix trinkt.  

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (31. März 2006)

naja bisher Regenschauer, abwarten!


----------



## showman (31. März 2006)

Oky, dann vorerst mal 10 Uhr TG/Löwensaal. Aber echt nur wenn net Dauerpisse ist. Sonst fahr ich mit dem Auto nach Ungelstätten  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (1. April 2006)

dann komm aber sicherheitsalber am tiergarten vorbei damit du uns einladen kannst ;-)

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (1. April 2006)

ja käsekougn darf man nicht stehen lassen


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2006)

tag schön,

da will ich mich doch dieses mal sicher anschließen. beim dritten versuch sollte es ja nun klappen.  

hoffe nur, dass ich rechtzeitig aus dem bett komme. ihr scheint wohl schon alle in verdammt festen händen zu sein, dass ihr samstag nacht nicht mehr unterwegs seit.  

wo ist denn der löwensaal? kenne nur den haupteingang vom tiergarten. jedenfalls glaube ich da schon mal gewesen zu sein (am haupteingang).

gruß speedy_j


----------



## Riddick (1. April 2006)

Jetzt ist nur noch für morgens leichter Regenschauer gemeldet. Ich drück' Euch die Daumen, dass es während der Tour trocken bleibt.   Wäre ja auch mal an der Zeit, dass es etwas besser wird.  




			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn der löwensaal? kenne nur den haupteingang vom tiergarten. jedenfalls glaube ich da schon mal gewesen zu sein (am haupteingang).


Musst nur der Straße, die links vom Haupteingang weggeht, folgen, und bergauf fahren, dann kommst Du automatisch zum Parkplatz Löwensaal.

Riddick


----------



## showman (1. April 2006)

Ich entscheid morgen um 9:00 Uhr ob ich fahre oder net. Hab mal den Panzer aufgetankt damit der net ganz am Boden festrostet. Also Spongi, gute Gelegenheit die Tour diesmal zu überleben.

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2006)

ok, das müsste ich finden. bin da glaube ich auch schon mal vorbei gefahren, allerdings gleich links neben dem tiergarten quer durchs gebüsch und dann da oben raus gekommen.


----------



## SpongeBob (2. April 2006)

Heim gekommen isser. Also ich muss gucken, komme ich aus dem Bett bin ich dabei. Aber sicher nicht bis zum Ende. Bin  ja jetzt schon voll fertig. Naja. Gucken wa mal ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2006)

Also Wetter schaut gut aus!
Ick freu mich


----------



## weichling (2. April 2006)

Moin,

hier kommt ein Last Minute Meld!

ich komme auch. 

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2006)

ah
sehr fein!


----------



## showman (2. April 2006)

Operation Scheune läuft an.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (2. April 2006)

also meine tapferen krieger, ich habe wüstenwetter bestellt ;-) für unsere operation "scheune"

coffee

P.S. i frei mi


----------



## Hörn-Rider (2. April 2006)

Bitte die Verluste und Pannen heute in Grenzen halten.
Viel Erfolg bei Operation Scheune.

Ich werde mich jetzt auch mal an die Durchführung meines heutigen Kommandos machen. 

H-R


----------



## Pino (2. April 2006)

Hi,
wie Ihr sicher gemerkt habt, war es bei mir denn heute doch nix - nach gestern Garten und Biomülltransport bis zum Umfallen habe ich mich heute mal an die tausend Sachen gemacht, die die letzten Tage liegengeblieben sind (CD für Coffee...). Ich denke, Ihr hattet bis auf ein paar Schäuerlein eher gutes Wetter, v.a. richtig angenehme Temperaturen.
Schade, aber man kann halt nur auf einer Hochzeit tanzen. Ab morgen geht's wieder rund, da komme ich zu nix mehr. Und so a weng ausruhen ist zwischendrin auch net schlecht.
Net wieder lauter Schläuche lochen, gelle?!
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2006)

@all
das war heute wieder mal so richtig geilomat 
Bin zwar jetzt ziemlich platt aber glücklich
Apropos platt, es gab heute keinen Pannen und Stürze


----------



## SpongeBob (2. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar jetzt ziemlich platt aber glücklich



Also wenn du schon platt bist, dann wäre ich mit Krankenwagen ins Krankenhaus gekommen. Ui Ui.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. April 2006)

so alles sauber ;-) erster bericht plus kleine fotoauswahl in meinem blogg ;-)

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2006)

so ein paar Schmankerl vorab


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2006)

und hier der erste Schwung von Coffee:
http://www.photo-online.de/01/scheune/


----------



## showman (2. April 2006)

Soderla,

bin jetzerdla a Dahm. Hat sich noch ganz schön gezogen. Hab auf dem Heimweg noch a Mädel sammt ihrem Moped eingeladen und wegen akuten Spritmangels an die Tanke gefahren. Jetzt gibts dann erstmal Tomatenschnitzel mit Mozzarella überbacken und dann bin ich auch wieder ansprechbar. Ich hoff speedy_j is net in dem Schauer ersoffen der grad als ich am TG losgefahren bin runtergekommen ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (2. April 2006)

http://www.photo-online.de/01/scheune2/
so und hier der Rest sonst gibt das "Showi-Schätzla" ka Ruh


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2006)

so, bin jetzt ebenfalls daheim angekommen. die letzten 5 km waren eine qual. der saft war alle nach 92 km.

die tour war super, nur ein wenig langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Soderla,
> 
> . Ich hoff speedy_j is net in dem Schauer ersoffen der grad als ich am TG losgefahren bin runtergekommen ist.
> 
> Gruß Showman




nö, die eisenbahnbrücke am wörder see hat ihre dienste einwandfrei erledigt. aber frisch war es dann ganz schön.


----------



## showman (2. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.photo-online.de/01/scheune2/
> so und hier der Rest sonst gibt das "Showi-Schätzla" ka Ruh


Ja so is des brav. Schöne Bilder, und so viel. Schnitzel und die Nudeln sind weg. Jetzt gibts noch Langnese Cremissimo  Bei mir warens so um die 60 Km. So weit bin ich mit dem Panzer noch net am Stück gefahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (2. April 2006)

Danke für die Fotos! Das ist fast wie mitgefahren. Nur dass ich dann wohl jetzt nicht mehr so fit wäre 
Pino


----------



## Ed von Schleck (2. April 2006)

Schöne Bilder- ist schon was im voraus geplant? Dann fahre ich auch mal mit.


----------



## Wurscht (2. April 2006)

also, das is ja wohl a Frechheit! 

Ihr habt ja überhaupt gar keinen Schnee nicht mehr!!!   

Und sogar echten, richtigen Sonnenschein....!! Jetzt sagt bloß noch, eure Temperaturen waren etwa auch noch zweistellig???


----------



## Coffee (3. April 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> also, das is ja wohl a Frechheit!
> 
> Ihr habt ja überhaupt gar keinen Schnee nicht mehr!!!
> 
> Und sogar echten, richtigen Sonnenschein....!! Jetzt sagt bloß noch, eure Temperaturen waren etwa auch noch zweistellig???



zumindest war ich in dünner 3/4 hose unterwegs und nur unterhemd + langarmtrikot (normal dünnes) war richtig schön. temperaturen gefählte min. 15 grad, eher mehr  

tour war wie immer supergeil, zudem fand ich den rückweg echt super, mal was anderes als gleichen weg über brunn zu fahren. sollten wir uns merken  

@ all,

also ostersonntag ist wieder tourentag ;-) bunte eier suchen im wald  wohin besprechen wir hier noch die tage. showie eine idee?

ich freu mich

coffee


----------



## Riddick (3. April 2006)

Mit dem Wetter habt Ihr ja mehr als Glück gehabt!  



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ... zudem fand ich den rückweg echt super, mal was anderes als gleichen weg über brunn zu fahren.


Hab' mir schon gedacht, dass ich das nicht kenne.  Wo seid Ihr denn langgefahren?

Riddick


P.S. Die Geburtstagsfeier hätt' ich mir sparen, und stattdessen mitfahren sollen.  Ist genau zu dem Desaster geworden, das ich mir vorgestellt hatte.


----------



## Wern (3. April 2006)

Schöne Bilder. Wo ist denn die Felsdurchfahrt? Und wo die schöne Treppe?
Wern


----------



## blacksurf (3. April 2006)

das ist in und an der Schwarzach-Schlucht


----------



## biker-wug (3. April 2006)

Also am Ostersonntag wäre ich auch dabei, bis jetzt hab ich da noch freit, muß nur Karfreitag arbeiten.

Will auch mal wieder mit auf Tour, und euch mal wieder treffen!


Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (3. April 2006)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> ...und euch mal wieder treffen!


Dann schieß mal nicht daneben!  
Pino


----------



## showman (3. April 2006)

Die Tour kann man schon noch schöner machen. Nämlich wenn man über Röttenbach und Altdorf, Teufelskirche bzw. Sophienquelle fährt. Laut meiner Top 50 Karte warens grad mal knapp 60 Km. Die ganz große Runde müßten dann so um die 70 sein. Mit moderatem Tempo und zweimal schön einkehren sollte des kein Problem sein. Bin des mit Hulk vorigen Winter bei grenzwertigen Wetter schon mal in einem Selbstversuch gefahren. War zwar hart aber ging scho. 
Ostersonntag is bei mir eher schlecht. Außer ganz früh oder ganz spät. Steht zwar alles noch net 100%tig aber soll wohl gemeinsames Familienostereiersuchenundomausdemurlaubzurückkommenfeiern werden. Ostersonntag wär wohl die Tautenwindrunde von Vorteil weil da so gut wie keine Wandere unterwegs sind. Von der Zeit her würde ich den Ostersamstag vorziehen wenn da ein paar Zeit haben. Dann könntmer mal wieder Moritzberg machen mit Mittag aufm Moritzberg und Kaffee in der Scheune. Ostersonntag wennst mit ein paar Leut irgentwo rein willst wirds schwer werden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (3. April 2006)

Ostersamstag weiß ich noch nicht, weil ich gerade zwei Bäume im Garten gefällt hab, und die kann man bei uns nur Samstags abgeben, also Äste, und ich weiß nicht ob ich diesen Samstag den Hänger haben kann.

Aber normalerweise sollte der Ostersamstag auch klappen.


----------



## showman (3. April 2006)

Es steht ja auch noch nix fest.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (3. April 2006)

*fürsonntagmeld *

showie, wenn wir ostersonntag früh um 9 losdüsen? und wir um 4  daheim wären? wär das ok oder schon zu spät für dein eiersuchenvorhaben?

lass uns das doch mal freitag beim pizzaplauder besprechen, denke da finden wir schon eine lösung. wir können ja da auch in schwabach starten udn ankommen, so wäre es dnan für dich näher.

grüße coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (3. April 2006)

Ich wäre das ihr mal ne Tour macht so um die 20 KM! So! 

Ostersonntag bin ich wieder im Lande ich wäre bestimmt dabei, soweit wie meine Beine mich bringen


----------



## speedy_j (3. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo die schöne Treppe?
> Wern




die treppe ist nicht ganz ohne. sehr steil und mit meinem hardtail hatte ich ständig das gefühl, dass das hinterrad in der luft hängt.
wer die treppe mal zwischendurch fahren möchte, dem kann ich nur fürs erste mal empfehlen: sattel runter und bei dem absätzen vorderradbremse kurz lösen. ansonsten könnte der kipppunkt schnell erreicht sein.


----------



## showman (3. April 2006)

Ja, da fällt mir schon was ein. Wenn wir von Schwabach (Bahnhof) starten wirds schon hinhaun. Sollten aber schon zeitig starten.


Gruß Showman.


----------



## blacksurf (3. April 2006)

wann ist sehr arg früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (4. April 2006)

Also von Schwabach starten würde mir auch sehr entgegen kommen, als Ex-Weißenburger - jetzt Ellinger!

Bin immerhin schon 5km näher zu euch gezogen!


----------



## showman (4. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> wann ist sehr arg früh?


Ja so um 5 halt oder so.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Wern (4. April 2006)

@speedy.
Die Treppe sieht so ähnlich aus wie die im Tiergarten, vom Hügel auf dem der Turm steht runter. Sind die vergleichbar?
Nicht ohne ist gut. Hab ja net umsonst ein Enduro.


----------



## showman (4. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @speedy.
> Die Treppe sieht so ähnlich aus wie die im Tiergarten, vom Hügel auf dem der Turm steht runter. Sind die vergleichbar?
> Nicht ohne ist gut. Hab ja net umsonst ein Enduro.


Die am Tiergarten ist blöder weil ungleichmäßig. Die in der Schwarzachschlucht ist zwar steiler aber glaichmäßig. Wenn die Trappenfetischisten das nächste mal dabei sind zeig ich euch mal "DIE TREPPE DES GRAUENS"  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (4. April 2006)

@ showi,

wie wärs, start 10 schwabach udn dann pflugsmühler runde?

coffee


----------



## speedy_j (4. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @speedy.
> Die Treppe sieht so ähnlich aus wie die im Tiergarten, vom Hügel auf dem der Turm steht runter. Sind die vergleichbar?
> Nicht ohne ist gut. Hab ja net umsonst ein Enduro.




kann da leider keine vergleiche machen, da ich an der treppe am tiergarten erst zwei mal war und beide mal gings per tragen hoch. (was aber auch mal eine herausforderung wäre   )  
vor der im tiergarten hab ich aber auch respekt, da sie aus holz (glaube ich zumindest)  ist und sie beide male nass war. hab noch keinen reifen gefunden, dem ich in solchen momenten blind vertraue. bin schon oft genug abgeschmiert und konnte meistens nur mit viel glück schlimmeres verhindern. 

mit einem enduro ist es sicherlich einfacher die treppe in der schwarzachschlucht zu nehmen, da das hinterrad besseren bodenkontakt hatte. meine sorge war, wie schon gesagt, das mein hr in der luft hängt.

@blacksurf
war meine federgabel sehr am anschlag bei der treppe? auf den fotos ist das leider nicht so gut zu erkennen.

@showman
wo ist die treppe? will schon mal üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (4. April 2006)

ja showman.
Lüfte das Geheimnis um die Horrortreppe.


----------



## showman (4. April 2006)

Die ist auch in der Schwarzachschlucht. Wenn wir die Pflugsmühlrunde fahren wäre es besser wenn wir uns in Roth treffen. Ich würd auch sagen um 10 Uhr. Mama, kannst du da evtl. mal anrufen wegen offer oder net. Hab jetzt grad die Nummer net und bin außerden faul  

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (4. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist auch in der Schwarzachschlucht.
> Gruß Showman




die, die du mir gezeigt hast? auf der anderen seite mit den kurven etc. ?


----------



## blacksurf (4. April 2006)

@speedy
ich sah deutlichen "Vorschub" bei dir an der gabel
denke mal viel wäre da nicht mehr gegangen, aber es sah kontrolliert aus


----------



## showman (4. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> die, die du mir gezeigt hast? auf der anderen seite mit den kurven etc. ?


Ja, genau die. Die nehmer des nächste mal mit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (4. April 2006)

Zur Treppe am Tiergarten:

Die Treppe ist fahrbar. Jedoch aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Stufenabständen, sollte man die Zugstufe der Gabel auf "hart" stellen, also die Gabel sollte langsam raus kommen. Sonst kann das VR schlagen. Die Treppe sollte man auch mit mittlerer Speed nehmen. Zu langsam, man verharkt sich, zu schnell, Bike schlägt unkontrolliert aus.

So, nun runter da mit euch!


----------



## blacksurf (4. April 2006)

@spongi
ja wobei deine Fox 40 im Bighit etwas anderes ist als die 110 mm von speedy


----------



## speedy_j (4. April 2006)

@blacksurf
merci, aber wenn du wüsstest, was mir im moment der einfahrt durch den kopf gegangen ist...

werd wohl noch ein wenig am setup von der gabel feilen müssen.

@showman
ich geh vorher schon mal üben.


----------



## oBATMANo (4. April 2006)

Die Treppe am Tiergarten geht auch mit nem Enduro ungebremst.
Sogar leichter als wenn man sie langsam fährt.

Schwarzachklamm wär ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## SpongeBob (4. April 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Treppe am Tiergarten geht auch mit nem Enduro ungebremst.
> Sogar leichter als wenn man sie langsam fährt.




Sag ich ja, schnell isse einfach als langsam, nur zu Schnell, also mit Schwung und leichte Sprung von oben rein wird sie böse heftig................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (5. April 2006)

Egal wie, mit nem DHradl isses nich wirklich ne Herausforderung.
Aber Spaß machts alle mal und das zählt


----------



## Coffee (5. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist auch in der Schwarzachschlucht. Wenn wir die Pflugsmühlrunde fahren wäre es besser wenn wir uns in Roth treffen. Ich würd auch sagen um 10 Uhr. Mama, kannst du da evtl. mal anrufen wegen offer oder net. Hab jetzt grad die Nummer net und bin außerden faul
> 
> Gruß Showman




okidoki, scheune in der pflugsmühle hat offen ;-) wir sind willkommen *gG*

also showie, oster SONNTAG? 10.14 (wegen der S-bahn) uhr roth? pflugsmühlerrunde mit einkehr pflugsmühle?

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (5. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> okidoki, scheune in der pflugsmühle hat offen ;-) wir sind willkommen *gG*
> 
> also showie, oster SONNTAG? 10.14 (wegen der S-bahn) uhr roth? pflugsmühlerrunde mit einkehr pflugsmühle?
> 
> grüße coffee


Jou, machmer so. Aber so um ca. 15 Uhr möcht ich dann scho wieder zu Hause sein.


			
				SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Treppe am Tiergarten:
> 
> Die Treppe ist fahrbar. Jedoch aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Stufenabständen, sollte man die Zugstufe der Gabel auf "hart" stellen, also die Gabel sollte langsam raus kommen. Sonst kann das VR schlagen. Die Treppe sollte man auch mit mittlerer Speed nehmen. Zu langsam, man verharkt sich, zu schnell, Bike schlägt unkontrolliert aus.
> 
> So, nun runter da mit euch!


Die Treppe bin ich vor über 10 Jahren schon mit meinem Marin Hardtail mit 5 cm Manitou 2 Federweg gefahren. Da bist du noch nackerd um den Christbaum grennt  

Kommendes Woende solls ja schön werden. Werd mich deshalb am Sonntag längere Zeit am Tiergarten aufhalten weil ich ab heute Bereitschaft hab. Wenn also jemand Lust hat.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (5. April 2006)

Der Sponge verweilt ab 08.04. für eine Woche in der alten Heimat. Mal gucken, bei der Ostersonntagtour werde ich mal wieder so 20 KM mit radeln


----------



## Coffee (6. April 2006)

hat jemand ein rad für sponge? damit er die ganze runde durchält?

coffee


----------



## otti44 (6. April 2006)

Wer fährt mit mir am Sonntag eine Runde in der Gegend am/um den Hetzleser Berg bzw. Gräfenberg, freilich nur, wenn auch das Wetter einigermaßen passt. Ich bin erst letzten Sonntag in die Fahrradsaison gestartet und stelle mir eine Runde mit zunächst mal lediglich 600 bis 800 HM vor (aber auch nicht viel weniger). Die Fahrzeit soll 3h nicht überschreiten, weil zum einen meine Kondition noch nicht 100%ig aufgebaut ist und weil sich zum anderen mein Hintern nach der Winterpause erst wieder an den Sattel gewöhnen muss.
.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Ich bin 45 und wohne in Hetzles. Wer kommt aus der Gegend?
.
Lg, Otti


----------



## robdrop (6. April 2006)

Hey Showman,
wie siehts bei dir am 15.04. aus. Sind bei mir am Grundstück in Ellingen und machen ne kleine Party mit  und  !!!!
würd mich freun.
cu on trails


----------



## biker-wug (6. April 2006)

@rodrob

Kannst Du mir mal so ungefähr mailen wo in Ellingen ihr unterwegs seid, bin Ex Weißenburger - jetzt Ellinger!

Fahre zwar Touren, würde mir das ganze aber echt gern mal anschauen.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (6. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand ein rad für sponge? damit er die ganze runde durchält?
> 
> coffee



wenn er's nedd kaputt macht könnt er mein ersatzradl (ein gutes bulls comp. 7.5 - glaub ich  ) scho mal ausleihen.
zur not kennt er ja ne gute werkstatt  

Es ist jetzt keine CC-Rakete, aber leichter als sein panzer ist es allemal und erprobt auch.

Hörn-Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (6. April 2006)

robdrop schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Showman,
> wie siehts bei dir am 15.04. aus. Sind bei mir am Grundstück in Ellingen und machen ne kleine Party mit  und  !!!!
> würd mich freun.
> cu on trails


Hi Rob,

hab des schon im Auge weiß aber noch net was am Samstag Ostertechnisch so läuft. Wenns irgentwie hinhaut kummischo. Evtl. laß ich des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 weg, bring die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mit und mach dann nur   



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand ein rad für sponge? damit er die ganze runde durchält?


Kann mein Big Hit haben  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (6. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand ein rad für sponge? damit er die ganze runde durchält?
> 
> coffee




Na aber so ein leichtes ding da mache ich doch kaputt, außerdem würde ich mit n leichten nur 5 KM mehr durchhalten


----------



## Coffee (7. April 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Na aber so ein leichtes ding da mache ich doch kaputt, außerdem würde ich mit n leichten nur 5 KM mehr durchhalten




quatschda  probierst doch erstmal aus, nicht gleich jammern ;-) besprechen wir heute beim pizzaplauder.

coffee


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rob,
> 
> hab des schon im Auge weiß aber noch net was am Samstag Ostertechnisch so läuft. Wenns irgentwie hinhaut kummischo. Evtl. laß ich des
> 
> ...



Also wennst kommst, gib kurz bescheid, wohn nur so knapp einen km entfernt!

Wenn es zeitlich klappt las ich mich auch mal blicken!


----------



## Riddick (7. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ... besprechen wir heute beim pizzaplauder.


Nix besprechen - *beschließen*.  

Riddick


----------



## Wern (7. April 2006)

@showman
HAb heute die Horrortreppe in der Schwarzachschlucht gefunden. Wirklich sehr geil. Überhaupt die ganze Schlucht. Ein Traum aus Sandstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (8. April 2006)

Hi,

melde mich auch mal für die Ostersonntagsrunde an. Frage mal bei .Slayer. und RedBullTeam nach, ob noch jemand aus meinem Eck mitfährt.

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## norman68 (8. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @showman
> HAb heute die Horrortreppe in der Schwarzachschlucht gefunden. Wirklich sehr geil. Überhaupt die ganze Schlucht. Ein Traum aus Sandstein



Moin

ja die Ecke ist echt toll Aber was die Treppe an geht, ist es die zu der Holzbrücke oder die zur Kneipe?

Ciao Norman


----------



## showman (8. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @showman
> HAb heute die Horrortreppe in der Schwarzachschlucht gefunden. Wirklich sehr geil. Überhaupt die ganze Schlucht. Ein Traum aus Sandstein


Muß ich auch mal wieder angreifen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (8. April 2006)

Mir kommt gerade die ultimative Idee. Ich nehme am Ostersonntag Showi sein SX und er sein Biggi 

Dann geht das Ganze 

Ich muss nur gucken, ob ich da schon wieder da bin. So ich haue dann mal ab  in die alte Heimat *freu*


----------



## showman (8. April 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt gerade die ultimative Idee. Ich nehme am Ostersonntag Showi sein SX und er sein Biggi
> 
> Dann geht das Ganze
> 
> Ich muss nur gucken, ob ich da schon wieder da bin. So ich haue dann mal ab  in die alte Heimat *freu*


Sonst hast keine Schmerzen oder was   

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (8. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> @showman
> HAb heute die Horrortreppe in der Schwarzachschlucht gefunden. Wirklich sehr geil. Überhaupt die ganze Schlucht. Ein Traum aus Sandstein




bist sie gefahren?


----------



## Wern (8. April 2006)

ja. Fotos sind in Galerie unter Schwarzachschlucht.


----------



## showman (8. April 2006)

Heut war ein Traumtag. Waren auf den Hometrails mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs. Und zum Abschluß noch ein Eis. Kammer net besser machen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Wern (8. April 2006)

Heute war ein Scheisstag. Kurbel kaputt, hintere Nabe kaputt und fast keinen Meter gefahren.
Aber Lob an Stadler. Top Service. Kurz vor 6 hin und die Kiste wieder flott für morgen gemacht.


----------



## showman (8. April 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war ein Scheisstag. Kurbel kaputt, hintere Nabe kaputt und fast keinen Meter gefahren.
> Aber Lob an Stadler. Top Service. Kurz vor 6 hin und die Kiste wieder flott für morgen gemacht.


Boah, was hast denn gmacht? Totale Zerstörung. Fehlt nur noch doppelter Rahmenbruch  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (8. April 2006)

@ showman and all
    in welcher Breite empfehlt ihr den Noby-Nick für mein neues Rad
    Liteville mit PikeAir + DT 5.1 Felgen.
    in 2.1 : war  ein  Witz
    also ernsthaft in 2.25 oder besser in 2.4 ?

weichling


----------



## Wern (8. April 2006)

eindeutig in 2.4. Fährt sich super und ist so breit wie der Fat Albert. in 2.25 baut er bisschen schmal find ich.
@showi
Nabe hatte schon einen Treffer. Läuft manchmal rund, dann schleift sie wieder. Muss ich wohl einschicken. Pedalgewinde von der Kurbel ist mir heute beim springen rausgerissen. Neue Xt, gerade mal 200km gefahren. Bin ich aber selbst schuld. Stadler macht mir jetzt Helicoil rein. Hoff des hält dann. Fahr jetzt eben mit der Saint vom Dirtbike rum. Muss auch gehen. Hinterrad ist jetzt auch vom Dirtbike. HAt schon Vorteile wenn man ein Ersatzteilfahrrad hat


----------



## All-Mountain (8. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @ showman and all
> in welcher Breite empfehlt ihr den Noby-Nick für mein neues Rad
> Liteville mit PikeAir + DT 5.1 Felgen.
> in 2.1 : war  ein  Witz
> ...



Probiers mal hier mit Deiner Frage:
Nobby Nic-Fred

Ich hab den NN in 2,1 im Element, da ich hier stark aufs Gewicht achte. Guter Reifen mit ordenlich Grip. Die 2.1 machen aber wegen der fehlenden Breite im  Gelände nicht viel Freude. Die 2,25 kommen schon sehr viel breiter raus. Wenn Du so heftiges Gelände fährst, dass Du nen 2,4er brauchst, würde ich mir was weniger pannenanfälligeres kaufen. Da ist dann auch Gewichtsfetischismus fehl am Platz.
Ich fahre z. B. seit 2 Jahren den Fat Albert in UST im heftigsten Gelände pannenfrei. Immer noch mein Lieblingsreifen.
Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## showman (9. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @ showman and all
> in welcher Breite empfehlt ihr den Noby-Nick für mein neues Rad
> Liteville mit PikeAir + DT 5.1 Felgen.
> in 2.1 : war  ein  Witz
> ...


Moin,

also ich hab aufm SX auch den 2.4 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Was der schwerer ist wie der 2.25 kannst vergessen. Luft fahre ich immer so um die 2 Bar. Hatte noch nie nen Durchschlag. Von dem Tubeless Graffl halte ich nix weil zu schwer und im Pannenfall auf der Tour nur schwer zu reparieren. Und wennst durch Nagelbretter oder Dornen fährst ists mit Tubeless auch essig.
@ Wern, ob in der Kurbel Helicoil hält, vor allem bei gröberer beanspruchung stelle ich jetzt mal in Frage.

Gruß Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (9. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Von dem Tubeless Graffl halte ich nix weil zu schwer und im Pannenfall auf der Tour nur schwer zu reparieren. Und wennst durch Nagelbretter oder Dornen fährst ists mit Tubeless auch essig.



Tubless auf Tour reparieren: Ventil mit der Hand rausschrauben (geht), Reifen runter (geht auch nicht viel schwerer als normale Faltreifen, nur das aufziehen von Neureifen geht etwas strammer), Schlauch rein und pumpen. 
Wo ist das Problem. 
Noch ein Vorteil von Tubeless ist, dass Du wenn's den Reifen nicht gleich völlig zerreißt eher schleichenden Luftverlust hast, d. h. man wundert sich am Tag danach, dass die Luft fast komplett raus ist.

Deshalb sollte man als Biker schon mal ernsthaft über das Tubeless "Graffel" nachdenken.

Ich bin auf meinem Slayer seit 2 Jahren pannenfrei unterwegs und schauchlos glücklich (mit 2,35er Fat Alberts )


----------



## dubbel (9. April 2006)

dies war ein weiteres kapitel zum thema " hörensagen vs. eigene erfahrung". 

@ weichling: nokian nbx in 2.3 wär noch ne alternative.


----------



## Coffee (9. April 2006)

@ weichling,

ich probier die nn mal in 2.1 udn evtl. hinten (oder auch beide) in der 2.25 version tubeless (der ist leider noch nicht lieferbar).

@ alle,

also TOUR OSTERSONNTAG ab 10.00 - 10.15 ab roth HBF ist klar ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (9. April 2006)

Aber nur wenns net regnet.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Wern (9. April 2006)

benutz die XT mit Helicoil dann nur noch fürs gemächliche Tourenhardtail oder für Stadtrad. Kauf mir für s Enduro ne Hone mit Stahlinlet. Die hält bestimmt. War heut mit Saint unterwegs. Auch sehr cool. Kein Mehrgewicht gemerkt und verdammt steif das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2006)

@wern

also wenn das die treppe ist, die showman meint, dann finde ich sie nicht so spektakulÃ¤r. jedenfalls, dass was man auf den fotos sieht. hatte in dresden etwas Ã¤hnliches, aber da gings es ca. immer 1 - 2 meter runter, alles aus holz und dreck und teilweise mit kurven.
muss mir das aber erst mal selbst anschauen, um wirklich eine aussage treffen zu kÃ¶nnen.

problem ist nur, dass irgendetwas mÃ¤chtig gewaltig bei mir knackt und kracht. kÃ¶nnten die verschiebbaren ausfallenden sein, das innenlager oder der rahmen ist irgendwo gerissen. wer der sache morgen mal auf den grund gehen.
wenn es tatsÃ¤chlich der rahmen sein sollte, dann muss bis donnerstag ein neuer her. dann aber ein fully. 
HAT JEMAND EIN VORSCHLAG?

limit ist ca. 1500â¬ fÃ¼r den rahmen.


----------



## showman (10. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> dann muss bis donnerstag ein neuer her. dann aber ein fully.
> HAT JEMAND EIN VORSCHLAG?
> 
> limit ist ca. 1500 für den rahmen.


Wieviel Federweg? Was für ne Gabel soll rein? Farbe? Gewicht? Da gibts viele gute, aber die meisten halt net bis Donnerstag.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2006)

Showi, net soviel unützes Fragengebrabbel. Einfach einen passenden Vorschlag machen 

Rotwild RFR 06 1099E´s Super Preisleistung, billiger gehts net 

G.


----------



## showman (11. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Rotwild RFR 06 1099E´s Super Preisleistung, billiger gehts net
> 
> G.


    Dou glodzi aber. Besser und billiger gehts wirklich net  Da schaut ja fast noch a schöne Fox 36 mit raus und dann wirds a astreine Maschine.

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (11. April 2006)

ne ne, es sollte nur der rahmen sein. der rest würde einfach umgeschraubt, da ja einige teile erst ein paar wochen alt sind.
ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher. schaffe es erst heut abend mal alles zu überprüfen. die geräusche kommen auf jeden fall aus der antriebsgegend. auf den ersten blick ist erst mal noch nix zu erkennen und der händler hier in heroldsberg meint, dass ein rahmenschaden "heller" klingen würde. wär mir vorerst auch recht, wenn es noch nicht so weit ist. denn das trialbike muss ja auch noch her.
hab mich schon mal im kaufberatungs-fred umgeschaut und bin auf fatmodul gestoßen. die bieten einen fully-rahmen mit 130mm ohne dämpfer für 500 euro an. wäre vielleicht doch noch eine idee, da vorm sommer zuzuschlagen.

der termin bis donnerstag hat sich auch erledigt, da das wetter im allgäu zu schlecht ist um da am freitag hin zu fahren. schneegrenze ist wieder ganz schön weit unten.


----------



## Karl Klammer (11. April 2006)

Gibts hier eigentlich auch Leute aus N, die am Sonntag_nachmittag_ fahren und nicht am frühen Morgen (10Uhr in Roth...)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. April 2006)

batman & ich, 
allerdings erst wieder in 2 wochen.


----------



## Karl Klammer (11. April 2006)

Heißt in zwei Wochen das erste Wochenende nach Ostern?


----------



## dubbel (11. April 2006)

in welchem jahr befinden wir uns?


----------



## Karl Klammer (11. April 2006)

Im Jahr des Hundes


----------



## SpongeBob (12. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst hast keine Schmerzen oder was
> 
> Gruß Showman




Hey nun sei mal nicht so  

Aber ich habe nun eine "Stadtschlampe". Habe mir das Bike von nen Kumpel besorgt. Nen guter alter Bergamount Stahltrahmen mit Stargabel und V-Brakes und so. Man ist das mal ein bescheidens Fahrgefühl. Aber hinten muss die Kassette fest gezogen und das Rad zentriert werden ( Coffee wird das schon machen  ). Um kurz von A nach B zu kommen und als "Trainingsrad" reicht es 

Ostersonntag werde ich aber wahrscheinlich net da bei sein. ist mir einfach zu früh


----------



## blacksurf (12. April 2006)

nicht rumblubbern mitfahren


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. April 2006)

Hi,

also so wie es aussieht ist RedBullTeam auch von der Partie am Sonntag. Ein weiterer Kumpel, der nicht im Forum angemeldet ist würde vielleicht auch gerne mitfahren.

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (14. April 2006)

guten morgen,

an alle mitfahrer ab eibach oder nürnberg am sonntag ;-)

S-Bahn geht ab eibach bahnhof wie immer um 9.53 am

wer vorher seinen espresso will muss bis spätestens 9.30 hier sein ;-)

freu mich

coffee


----------



## OldSchool (14. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

viel Spaß beim Osterausflug am Sonntag. Fahre am Sonntag mit Familie an den Gardasee (leider ohne Bike) und komme deshalb nicht mit.

Hoffe der Osterhase hat nicht zuviel Regen für euch versteckt.

@coffee, ich nehme an das du mit deinem neuen Goldbike fährst?
Ist auf jeden Fall super schön geworden.Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Fahrrad.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## OldSchool (14. April 2006)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (14. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen,
> 
> an alle mitfahrer ab eibach oder nürnberg am sonntag ;-)
> 
> ...


Ich habs fest eingeplant. Mit espresso !    
Liteville ole!  

weichling


----------



## biker-wug (14. April 2006)

Hoffe ihr habt am Sonntag ein wenig mitleid mit mir, werde mit meinem alten Hardtail ankommen, ist nimmer toll, so mies wie derzeit die Kondi, hoffe ich brems euch nicht aus!!

@coffee: Dein Liteville sieht genial aus, alleins die Farbe, und dann die edlen feinen Teile, IRRE, echt IRRE!! Gratuliere!!


----------



## Coffee (15. April 2006)

guten morgen,

also bin fieberfrei udn fühle mich besser. das "ei" in der leiste, ist noch da. aber wenn das wetter passt werde ich mitfahren ;-) ich kann nicht anderst ;-)

also die espressoabholbar hat morgen um 9.30 geöffnet.

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen,
> 
> also bin fieberfrei udn fühle mich besser.



   

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Hörn-Rider (15. April 2006)

Guten Morgen.

Das wetter im Osten Nürnbergs ist grad subba. Voll sonnenschein. 
Showi, kannst du das nicht festbinden oder anschweißen? nur für morgen!  
Ich warte übrigens immernoch auf den erfahrungsbericht "schnee anzünden"  

Kannst Du außerdem nochmal bitte kurz die ca.-Eckdaten der Pflugsmühlen-Tour (Dauer, km, hm werden's nicht soviele sein) berichten, da ich noch unentschlossen bin.

Gruß
Hörn-rider


----------



## showman (15. April 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Das wetter im Osten Nürnbergs ist grad subba. Voll sonnenschein.
> Showi, kannst du das nicht festbinden oder anschweißen? nur für morgen!


Habi scho probiert, wäd nix  


			
				Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte übrigens immernoch auf den erfahrungsbericht "schnee anzünden"


 Hat nur kurzzeitig funktioniert und auch nur mit größtem Aufwand und unter Lebensgefahr. Konnta grad noch so das blaue Licht verhindern.  



			
				Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du außerdem nochmal bitte kurz die ca.-Eckdaten der Pflugsmühlen-Tour (Dauer, km, hm werden's nicht soviele sein) berichten, da ich noch unentschlossen bin.
> 
> Gruß
> Hörn-rider









Kamma aber abkürzen wenns sein muß.

Weil des Wetter morgen aber voll schlecht sein wird werd ich ab 13 Uhr vom TG nach Ungelstätten fahren. Wenns bis dahin net wieder pißt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (15. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also die espressoabholbar hat morgen um 9.30 geöffnet.
> 
> coffee




ah sehr fein


----------



## Coffee (15. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Weil des Wetter morgen aber voll schlecht sein wird werd ich ab 13 Uhr vom TG nach Ungelstätten fahren. Wenns bis dahin net wieder pißt.
> 
> Gruß Showman




 bist aber bei schönen wetter schon uma 10.14 in roth zur tour? oder war das jetzt ne absage?

coffee


----------



## showman (15. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> bist aber bei schönen wetter schon uma 10.14 in roth zur tour? oder war das jetzt ne absage?
> 
> coffee


Nene, wenns net dauerregnet bin ich auf alle Fälle da. Wetterbericht hat sich für morgen a bissl gebessert.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. April 2006)

ich besser mich bis morgen auch *gG*


----------



## speedy_j (15. April 2006)

an alle dir ihr bike für die morgige ausfahrt geputzt haben. war umsonst.  

war heut mal eine neue strecke besichtigen. auflistung kommt später, nachdem ich in der wanne war. aber ich sage euch, ich sah aus wie ein erdschweinchen als ich wieder zurück war und der gartenschlauch hat locker ein halbes kilo dreck vom bike gespült.

@coffee
was hast du da eigentlich für eine gabel im liteville drin? kommt mir völlig unbekannt vor.


----------



## SpongeBob (15. April 2006)

Ich bin raus. Komme morgen Nachmittag erst wieder. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## showman (15. April 2006)

Showgirl und ich ware heut in Ungelstätten. Hat gepaßt, war net zu dreckig und a bissl Sonne gabs auch. Schönen Gruß an die üblichen Verdächtigen soll ich ausrichten. Mei Lieblingsbedienung war auch mal wieder da   Wenn ich mir allerdings des Niederschlagsdingsda für morgen so ansehe wirds mir schlecht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (15. April 2006)

war heute biken im steigerwald,) war auch bissle matschig aber es ging
Schee wars, ein geniales Bikegebiet wunderschöner Laubwald


----------



## Hörn-Rider (15. April 2006)

ene mene meck, der hörn-rider ist weg. 
ich bin raus. werd morgen nicht mitfahren. 
wünsch euch gutes wetter und viel spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (16. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Gruß an die üblichen Verdächtigen soll ich ausrichten. Mei Lieblingsbedienung war auch mal wieder da
> 
> Gruß Showman



ja die sollen schön Käsekuchen weiterbacken  
@all
wetter schaut ja ganz gut aus momentan *hoff*


----------



## weichling (16. April 2006)

Moin ,

ich fahr jetzt los.
Bis dann Coffee. Ich bin ja auf dein LV in Realität gespannt. 

weichling


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2006)

jo wart scho mit dem kaffee ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (16. April 2006)

Guten morgen, 

in Schwabach is jetzt schluß mit Sonne.

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2006)

Also bei mir in Ellingen ist noch immer strahlend blauer Himmel, weit und breit kein Wölkchen.

Gehe mal von aus, daß die Tour stattfindet, oder??


----------



## showman (16. April 2006)

In Schwabach regnets jetzt. Zwar net schlimm aber Regen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2006)

jepp, wie besprochen 10. - 10.15 roth bahnhof ;-) hier auch sonne satt nach einem kurzen schauerchen.

coffee


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2006)

Also gut, schmeiß jetzt mein Bike aufs Auto und düse los, bis gleich!

Wetter nimmer ganz so sonnig aber trocken!


----------



## showman (16. April 2006)

Erster,

bin wieder Daham, geduscht, Kuchen gegessen. Schee wars wieder. Und jetzt Bilder bitte  

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2006)

Zweiter.

Daheim, Geduscht, Bike gewaschen (grober Schmutz).

Warte jetzt auch auf die Fotos!!

@all: Schee wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. April 2006)

dritte ;-) ebenfalls scho sauber und des bike a *lach* bilder sind shcon auf den weg zu blacky die dann wieder nen link setzt;-)

coffee

P.S. geil wars *gg*


----------



## blacksurf (16. April 2006)

muss jetzt erstmal mampfen Fotos gibts später 
Ach ja *superschee* wars


----------



## showman (16. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> muss jetzt erstmal mampfen Fotos gibts später
> Ach ja *superschee* wars


    

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. April 2006)

Hi, 

bin auch wieder daheim. Habe Dirk noch heim begleitet und bin noch ein Stück mit Matthias mitgefahren, damit er ned ganz so alleine zurück nach Greding muss.  

Die Tour war echt genail und das Essen in der Pflugsmühle auch  

Bin jetzt mal auf die Bilder gespannt 

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (16. April 2006)

sso ihr quengelnasen
hier der erste link

http://www.photo-online.de/01/roth_april2/


----------



## weichling (16. April 2006)

Hallo, 
ich bin auch wieder daheim, 
Rad sauber.
Mann noch net so richtig.

Die Tour war wieder echt klasse. Danke showman.   
Leut ham passt.   
coffee's Goldeselchen ist echt schee in Realität.    

Mein neues Pferd rennt a super klasse. So viel Mund hab ich gar nicht ihm Gesicht zum Grinsen.      

@blacksurf: Freu Dich. Is zwar gemein,da du noch warten must, aber ehrlich gemeint. 

weichling


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> coffee's Goldeselchen ist echt schee in Realität.
> 
> Mein neues Pferd rennt a super klasse. So viel Mund hab ich gar nicht ihm Gesicht zum Grinsen.
> 
> ...




das gebe ich zurück, deines ist auch schön ;-)

pssssst, ich grins a immernu  

freu mcih auf die nächste ausfahrt. jetzt bin ich erstmal ko und werd wohl bald haia machen heute *gg*

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (16. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour war wieder echt klasse. Danke showman.


Freut mich das ihr euch gfreut habt. Ich spionier no a bissl und beim nächsten mal machmers noch aweng schöner mitohne Naß und Wind. Den Trailanteil kann man schon noch erhöhen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich das ihr euch gfreut habt. Ich spionier no a bissl und beim nächsten mal machmers noch aweng schöner



So, so, Showi in geheimer Mission beim Trails ausspionieren   

Ne, war echt cool, dass es so viele Kilometer Trails waren.  

Note 1 für unseren Guide 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (16. April 2006)

der zweite schwung bilder von coffee muss noch warten
geht irgendwie nicht *fluch*


----------



## weichling (16. April 2006)

Hallo,
pics pics pics ..
hier http://www.gmrueger.de/0416Pflugsmuehle/

weichling


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2006)

@Showi: Von wem hast dir denn die zu kurzen Hosen andrehen lassen  

@Coffee: Du darfst dich nicht unter Wert schlagen....du bist doch "die" Erste.
Tolles Bike 

G.


----------



## RedBullTeam (16. April 2006)

Letzter!!   

so ein scheiß wetter kaum sind wir in hilpoltstein scho fängts voll an zu regnen! Und der wind war min. Orkanreif!!  
naja bin aber auch irgendwann so gegen 17 uhr eingetroffen

Klasse tour  
bin nächstes mal auch wieder dabei!


----------



## showman (16. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showi: Von wem hast dir denn die zu kurzen Hosen andrehen lassen


Das ist keine zu kurze Hose. Die ist dreiviertellang. Also für net ganz so kalt und net ganz warm. Außerdem zeig ich meine Knie net so gerne weil da kriegen alle immer Angst  Wie ist die Schneelage in den Fichtel Mountains.

Gruß Showman

PS: Ihr müßt an eueren Knipskisten mal wieder güldene Farbe auffüllen. Kommt gar net so rüber.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die Schneelage in den Fichtel Mountains.



Letzter Stand heute Nachmittag bei Orkanvertikalregen bis zu einem Meter auf den Wegen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (16. April 2006)

Ist Team Rotwild eigentlich auch hier vertreten? War auf jeden Fall schön deren Bekanntschaft gemacht zu haben. Dürfen gern mal wieder hinter mir her fahren  
@ Jörg, noch soviel Schnee  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (16. April 2006)

Team Rotwild, weiss alles zum Forum mal kucken
Aber denen hats super gefallen


----------



## speedy_j (16. April 2006)

wie lange habt ihr eigentlich dieses mal gebraucht (fahrzeit)? auf dem höhenprofil von showman stand was von 5 stunden und ein paar zerquetschte. war das die reine fahrzeit oder mit allen pausen?


----------



## saalfelder (16. April 2006)

Tolle Bilder, Leute.

@Coffee: Wie rollen die Nobbys? Was hast Du für eine Größe drauf?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## showman (17. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange habt ihr eigentlich dieses mal gebraucht (fahrzeit)? auf dem höhenprofil von showman stand was von 5 stunden und ein paar zerquetschte. war das die reine fahrzeit oder mit allen pausen?


Weiß net wie lange wir gebraucht haben. Hab nix aufgezeichnet. Tempo war aber für meine Verheltnisse ziemlich flott. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (17. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Coffee: Du darfst dich nicht unter Wert schlagen....du bist doch "die" Erste.
> Tolles Bike
> 
> G.




danke ;-) darf ich damit dann mit ins fichtel *gG*

@ saalfelder,
sind die 2.1 als tubeless. da der 2,25 tubeless noch nicht lieferbar ist, den hätte ich gerne noch probiert. ansonsten kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen, da ich mcih ja auch erstmal ans neue bike gewöhnen will/muss. rollen tun sie aber ganz gut. hatte nur manhcmal den eindruck das sie bei zuviel nässe schnell wechkippeln. aber muss ich mal bei weiteren ausfahrten testen.

grüße coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Tempo war aber für meine Verheltnisse ziemlich flott.



Moin,

finde auch, dass wir einen guten Speed gefahren sind. Showi hat sich beim Tempo nicht lumpen lassen.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> danke ;-) darf ich damit dann mit ins fichtel *gG*



Hmm....des Rad sieht fast zu schade dafür aus 


G.


----------



## Coffee (17. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm....des Rad sieht fast zu schade dafür aus
> 
> 
> G.




hey, ich bin da nicht so zimperlich, das muss es aushalten, in den alpen oder beim alpen x gehts auch mal kantig zu  räder sind da um gefahren zu werden, bei mir zumindest ;-)

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hey, ich bin da nicht so zimperlich, das muss es aushalten, in den alpen oder beim alpen x gehts auch mal kantig zu  räder sind da um gefahren zu werden, bei mir zumindest ;-)
> 
> coffee




Gut, des wollte ich hören.......Beitrag 1376 muß ich mir also merken 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (17. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm....des Rad sieht fast zu schade dafür aus
> 
> 
> G.


Die Mama paßt scho drauf auf  

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

war gerade joggen, ich muß sagen, mir tun echt die Oberschenkel weh von gestern!!

Aber die Bilder sind echt genial geworden, super Sache!


----------



## blacksurf (17. April 2006)

Danke  
so jetzt hats geklappt die Fotos von Coffee!

http://www.photo-online.de/00/goldi/


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. April 2006)

Mensch, anscheinend hat mein PC Schwierigkeiten mit dem Simpleviewer 1.7,
kann nämlich die Bilder nicht anklicken.


----------



## showman (17. April 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, anscheinend hat mein PC Schwierigkeiten mit dem Simpleviewer 1.7,
> kann nämlich die Bilder nicht anklicken.


Des is scho in Ordnung so. Halt wieder so Pussiezeuch dast die Bilder net klauen kannst   Aber es gibt ja da noch ander Möglichkeiten die Bilder zu klauen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## norman68 (17. April 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, anscheinend hat mein PC Schwierigkeiten mit dem Simpleviewer 1.7,
> kann nämlich die Bilder nicht anklicken.



Bei ist da auch nichts zu machen:-(

Ciao Norman

P.s.: jetzt geht es Geh mal auf ein Bild und drück die rechte Maustaste - Eigenschaften - und dann einfach auf OK. Dann ist es bei mir gegangen.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. April 2006)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ist da auch nichts zu machen:-(
> 
> Ciao Norman
> 
> P.s.: jetzt geht es Geh mal auf ein Bild und drück die rechte Maustaste - Eigenschaften - und dann einfach auf OK. Dann ist es bei mir gegangen.



  

Danke, der Ostermontag ist gerettet  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (17. April 2006)

wat machen wa denn nächsten sonntach ;-)))

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wat machen wa denn nächsten sonntach ;-)))
> 
> coffee



radfahren, radfahren, radfahren...  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (17. April 2006)

Wieviel Platten waren es wieder?

P.S. Schöne Fotos


----------



## showman (17. April 2006)

Schaumer erstmal was des Wetter so macht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (17. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wat machen wa denn nächsten sonntach ;-)))
> 
> coffee



nix !


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> wat machen wa denn nächsten sonntach ;-)))
> 
> coffee




wer hat denn schon gute kontition? hätte evtl. eine interessante strecke aber mit mächtig vielen höhenmetern.

heroldsberg - oedenberg - günthersbühl - nuschelberg - dehnberg - rothenberg (bei schnaittach mit der burgruine)  - großer hansgörgel - hersbruck   
und dann mit dem zug wieder heim. (auf freiwilligen basis   ) oder umgekehrt!


----------



## blacksurf (17. April 2006)

ööhmdas sind wieviel kilometer und höhenmeter?


----------



## blacksurf (17. April 2006)

wer läd bitte schon gerne 100 Bilder freiwillig ins Forum ein 
Die Flashgalerien sind da einfach ne einfache Sache
Aber ihr seid gerne eingeladen selbst die Fotos zu machen und hochzuladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (17. April 2006)

Abmeld, sind ja mindestens 5 Berge drin. Des sind dann ja *öhm, rechen* 5 zuviel  Werd evtl. mit den Rothern fahren wenns Wetter paßt.
@ Schätzla, die Fotos sind aber zu klein. Gehn die auch größer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (17. April 2006)

@showi
das bedeutet entspechend mehr Ladeaufwand, der Server und Domain müssen ja auch bezahlt werden
Hab so schon einige Stunden mit dem Kram verbracht
Ihr könnt Euch ja gerne selber drum kümmern, ich hab noch nebenbei einen Job der mich ziemlich ausfüllt
Wie gesagt ich mach das was ich kann, mehr geht net


----------



## Ken****Barbie (18. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Abmeld, sind ja mindestens 5 Berge drin. Des sind dann ja *öhm, rechen* 5 zuviel  Werd evtl. mit den Rothern fahren wenns Wetter paßt.
> @ Schätzla, die Fotos sind aber zu klein. Gehn die auch größer.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Flachland Forum oda wie?


----------



## Mr.hardtail (18. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn schon gute kontition? hätte evtl. eine interessante strecke aber mit mächtig vielen höhenmetern.
> 
> heroldsberg - oedenberg - günthersbühl - nuschelberg - dehnberg - rothenberg (bei schnaittach mit der burgruine)  - großer hansgörgel - hersbruck
> und dann mit dem zug wieder heim. (auf freiwilligen basis   ) oder umgekehrt!



Wie viel Höhenmeter und Kilometer sind denn das ca. ? Hört sich zwar nach viel an, kann mir darunter aber irgendwie nix vorstellen.

Werde am Sonntag auf jeden Fall biken gehen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Vielleicht geht ja hier was zam?

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (18. April 2006)

@ speedy, jepp bitte km angabe mit hm angabe  ;-) danke

@ showi, lass dich doch durch das wort "berg" nciht imemr gleich so abschrecken.

coffee


----------



## showman (18. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showi, lass dich doch durch das wort "berg" nciht imemr gleich so abschrecken.
> 
> coffee


Ich kann mich noch gut an die Albrandwegtour erinnern. Die hat mich gar net vom Hocker gerissen weil fast nur bergauf und fast gar net bergab ging. Und scho gar net auf Trails sondern auf zerfurchten Waldarbeiterwegen. Einziger Lichtblich war des Schäuferle unterhalb der Rotenbergfeste  Nene, mußi net haben. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (18. April 2006)

@schätzla
wir müssen aber schon ein paar Höhenmeter vernichten vor Juli


----------



## speedy_j (18. April 2006)

es würden, wenn man nur die einfache strecke fährt und wirklich in hersbruck in den zug steigt, an die 35 km werden. wie viele höhenmeter das sind, kann ich nicht sagen. hab zwar eine karten mit höhenlinien, aber das ist mir zu zeitaufwendig, dass alles raus zu zählen. ich schätze aber mal, das wir locker über 1000 hm kommen.

technisch ist es zeitweise sehr interessant, da schon einige singeltrails dabei sind, die man auch schon als anspruchsvoll gelten lassen kann. teilweise sehr verblock mit wurzeln, aber alles fahrbar.

ich bin eine ähnliche strecke am samstag schon gefahren und da waren es 61 km. 
schnaittach hab ich aus gelassen und den großen hansgörgel hab ich umfahren. stattdessen bin ich ab dehnberg nach neukirchen am sand - speikern - reichenschwan - henfenfeld - nonnenberg (richtiger berg, kein ort. da hab mich da total im gebüsch verfahren, da ich keinen weg gefunden habe) - moritzberg - lauf und wieder zurück nach heroldsberg. wie gesagt, es waren 61 km und ich war danach erst mal völlig platt. irgendwie fehlt noch die konti.


----------



## weichling (18. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn schon gute kontition? hätte evtl. eine interessante strecke aber mit mächtig vielen höhenmetern.
> 
> heroldsberg - oedenberg - günthersbühl - nuschelberg - dehnberg - rothenberg (bei schnaittach mit der burgruine)  - großer hansgörgel - hersbruck
> und dann mit dem zug wieder heim. (auf freiwilligen basis   ) oder umgekehrt!



Ich wär dabei! A paar trails werd ich ja wohl kennen. Showi lass dich net hängen, und komm mit! Höhenmeter müssen sein. Auch aufwärts.

Albrandweg von Erlangen Richtung Schnaittach wär auch interessant. Die Abfahrt nach Igensdorf ist doch klasse. Da kann mans richtig krachen lassen!

@speedy_i: Ich kann  die Strecke mal versuchen abzufahren. (Ich hab jetzt Urlaub  ) Gib mal Infos.
Meinst du: 
heroldsberg - (blaukreuz)-oedenberg - (blaukreuz)-günthersbühl -(gelbbpunkt) nuschelberg - (gelbpunkt) -dehnberg - (rotkreuz-diagonal)-rothenberg (bei schnaittach mit der burgruine)  - (rotstrich?, da gibts es mehrere Varianten)-großer hansgörgel - hersbruck   

weichling


----------



## weichling (18. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> es würden, wenn man nur die einfache strecke fährt und wirklich in hersbruck in den zug steigt, an die 35 km werden. wie viele höhenmeter das sind, kann ich nicht sagen. hab zwar eine karten mit höhenlinien, aber das ist mir zu zeitaufwendig, dass alles raus zu zählen. ich schätze aber mal, das wir locker über 1000 hm kommen.
> 
> technisch ist es zeitweise sehr interessant, da schon einige singeltrails dabei sind, die man auch schon als anspruchsvoll gelten lassen kann. teilweise sehr verblock mit wurzeln, aber alles fahrbar.
> 
> ...



Anton-Leidinger-weg bwz MD-Weg (blaustrich): Vom nonnenberg runter wenn man den Einstieg findet: Interessante Abfahrt! Kennst du doch bestimmt auch showi! 

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (18. April 2006)

@weichling
ja tu mal Auskundschaften ich wäre dabei


----------



## Wurscht (18. April 2006)

vorsichtige Anfrage:

ihr habt net vielleicht zufällig Lust, nächstes WE mal u.U. den Frankenwald heimzusuchen? Zwecks Höhenmetertraining??

Meine Idee: schaut mal auf 'www.frankenwald-aktiv.de' -> "Start" und dann die MTB 7?


----------



## speedy_j (18. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du:
> heroldsberg - (blaukreuz)-oedenberg - (blaukreuz)-günthersbühl -(gelbbpunkt) nuschelberg - (gelbpunkt) -dehnberg - (rotkreuz-diagonal)-rothenberg (bei schnaittach mit der burgruine)  - (rotstrich?, da gibts es mehrere Varianten)-großer hansgörgel - hersbruck
> 
> weichling




ja, genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. die wege von dehnberg nach schnaittach sind mir zwar noch unbekannt, aber das könnte ich am samstag auch noch raus finden.

der nonnenber war irgendwie verhext. wie gesagt, hab den einstieg nicht gefunden und bin dann über wiesen mit traktorspuren gefahren. irgendwann stand ich vorm wald und hab mich nach oben durchgekämpft. dabei nen platten gehabt und den richtigen weg doch nicht gefunden. hab irgendwann aufgegeben und bin erst bei gersdorf in den anton leidlinger weg eingebogen.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (18. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Anton-Leidinger-weg bwz MD-Weg (blaustrich): Vom nonnenberg runter wenn man den Einstieg findet: Interessante Abfahrt! Kennst du doch bestimmt auch showi!
> 
> weichling



Das ist die wo man auf einem art grat Slalom um die Bäume fährt, oder?
Der Einstieg (oder beser gesagt ausstieg) von unten ist vom moritz blaustrich runter, richtung gersdorf, vor gesrdorf scharf links und oben im wald geht es mal so einen ganz kleinen weg rechts zwischen büschen rein, aber rauf kann man das schlecht fahren, soweit ich mich erinner.
Der einstieg auch oben ist wirklich nicht einfach zu finden.


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2006)

guten morgen,

also ich sag mal ich wär dabei ;-) (schnellnochmannfragenmuss) aber 90% sag ich schonmal zu. von wo ab würde die fahrt dann gehen? wir nürnberger/fürther müssen ja dann wegen zugverbindung usw. schauen. also sagt mal an bitte ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## cdF600 (19. April 2006)

Das ganze kann man noch ein bisschen erweitern!
Nonnenberg-Buchberg-Prosberg-Deckersberg-Arzberg. In der Edelweißhütte einkehren , und dann bergab nach Hersbruck! 
Oder von der Edelweißhütte über Engelthal nach Henfenfeld.
Wenns dann noch nicht reicht.......


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2006)

meine 90% sind jetzt 100 % ;-)


----------



## Mr.hardtail (19. April 2006)

Moin Moin,

also ich würde mich auch mal für die Tour anmelden. Wo wird überhaupt der Treffpunkt sein?

@weichling: Super, dass du die Route auskundschaftest.   

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2006)

schaut euch mal die wetterdaten an *freu* da muss man ja quasi mit. los showi, lass dich erweichen.  

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (19. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen,
> 
> also ich sag mal ich wär dabei ;-) (schnellnochmannfragenmuss) aber 90% sag ich schonmal zu. von wo ab würde die fahrt dann gehen? wir nürnberger/fürther müssen ja dann wegen zugverbindung usw. schauen. also sagt mal an bitte ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee



Für die Ürsprüngliche Tour von speedy_j: Entweder Bahnhof Heroldsberg

Oder wir fahren von Erlangen falls es zu kurz ist:
Erlangen  

Ich fahr in 30 Minuten los, zum Auskundschaften. Km und Hm dann heute abend.

weichling

PS. Variante nonnenberg, Moritzberg mach wir mal von Hersbruck. Wird dann a längere Tour.


----------



## speedy_j (19. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Ürsprüngliche Tour von speedy_j: Entweder Bahnhof Heroldsberg




wäre mir recht. anreiseweg: 250m 


ist mir aber egal. von nürnberg / südstadt bracht man mit dem bike und bei schnellem tempo ca. 30 min bis zum bahnhof in heroldsberg. der zug fährt nur ab dem nordostbahnhof im stundentakt. aber da werden wir uns sicher noch einig.


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> wäre mir recht. anreiseweg: 250m
> 
> 
> ist mir aber egal. von nürnberg / südstadt bracht man mit dem bike und bei schnellem tempo ca. 30 min bis zum bahnhof in heroldsberg. der zug fährt nur ab dem nordostbahnhof im stundentakt. aber da werden wir uns sicher noch einig.



hi,

hab nachgesehen kein problem heroldberg bahnhof ;-) wäre so kurz vor 10 recht? dh wir würden 9.38 mit der R21 ankommen ;-))

sag mal bescheit.

grüße coffee


----------



## Jenny999 (19. April 2006)

Wann war die Tour doch gleich geplant - diesen Sonntag?

Jenny


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann war die Tour doch gleich geplant - diesen Sonntag?
> 
> Jenny




jep, geht um diesen sonntag den 23.4.06  


coffee


----------



## Jenny999 (19. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> jep, geht um diesen sonntag den 23.4.06
> 
> 
> coffee


Hm...schade, dass wird dann wohl leider nix nach der Party.  
Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. April 2006)

*gG* müsst ihr halt früher gehen udn weniger trinken *lach*

coffee


----------



## Jenny999 (19. April 2006)

Tse...wir sind ja die "Gastgeber"  

Aber ich kann ja um elf mal anfragen, ob die Gäste nicht endlich gehen wollen.


----------



## weichling (19. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habs gerade mal ausgewertet.
es sind 35Km und 900Hm bergauf. Ich werde aber nach der Abfahrt von 
der Feste Rothenberg nach Siegersdorf nicht über den Wanderweg hochtragen. 
Wir nehmen die Strasse und steigen von hinten wieder in Rotstrich ein. 

Ich habe 2:45h gebraucht.  Fazit: Ganz schön anstregend.
Wir können auch von Erlangen aus fahren ?  
es sind dann ca 50Km , und eher weniger Hm.  

Also wie schauts aus ?

Einkehren ? Gasthaus direkt an der Feste: Am Rothenberg.
Direkt am Ende der Tour gibts es einen Der Beck. Hat bis 17:00 Uhr geöffnet
Also äussert euch mal. 

weichling


----------



## speedy_j (19. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habs gerade mal ausgewertet.
> es sind 35Km und 900Hm bergauf. Ich werde aber nach der Abfahrt von
> ...




können wir noch nen berg mit einbauen? möchte schon die 1000 hm knacken.
ich weis, showman wird mich jetzt hassen.  

also für weniger hm bin ich nicht. lieber würde ich von hersbruck dann noch ein wenig wieder richtung nbg fahren, damit noch ein paar kilometer zusammen kommen.

einkehren ist mir egal. bin ja eh eher der typ, der durch fährt.

@coffee
10 uhr ist mir ja eigentlich kategorisch zu früh, aber wenn es die gemeinschaft wünscht, dann muss ich das halt akzeptieren.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (19. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habs gerade mal ausgewertet.
> es sind 35Km und 900Hm bergauf. Ich werde aber nach der Abfahrt von
> ...



Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an, was das Fazit betrifft   

Bei der Streckenführung bin ich flexibel. Kenn mich in dem Gebiet eh ned so aus. 

Muss bloß mal guggen, wie ich das mit der Zugverbindung hinbekomme.

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (19. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> schaut euch mal die wetterdaten an *freu* da muss man ja quasi mit. los showi, lass dich erweichen.
> 
> coffee


Ne, nix zu machen. Hab außerdem Bereitschaft und müßt dann den ganzen Tag wegtauschen. Mit den Rothern wirds dann auch nix. Werd ein paar Std. am TG fahren dann schaff ichs wenn was sein sollte. Wünsch euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2006)

@showi
och schade
wäre dabei egal ob 900 oder 1000 hm weil das ist sehr relativ


----------



## weichling (19. April 2006)

Ich legs jetzt mal fest.

Startort: Bahnhof Heroldsberg! 
Startzeit: 9:38 (Zugankunft) oder später ? Coffee kannst das noch mal prüfen! ich komm direkt mit dem 
Rad hin.  

@Speedy_j: Du fährst die Strecke einfach nochmal rückwarts!

weichling


----------



## kniffo (19. April 2006)

Also wenn jemand von Erlangen aus fährt, würde ich mich spontan anschließen, aber gemütlich versteht sich, allerdings nur bei trockenem Wetter.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (19. April 2006)

Hab jetzt die Zugverbindung gecheckt und würde dann mit der RB um 9:38 in Heroldsberg ankommen, wenn alles glatt läuft.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @Speedy_j: Du fährst die Strecke einfach nochmal rückwarts!
> 
> weichling




na mal sehen, wie ich drauf bin. für den trainingsstatus wäre das sicher nicht schlecht. da ja der erste garantierte marathon schon am 19. mai ansteht. vielleicht wird es auch nur eine abgekürzte variante.

bist du heut mit dem zug wieder zurück gefahren?

was meinst du eigentlich mit den "stufen hoch laufen"? ist da etwas nicht fahrbar?

gruß speedy_j


----------



## SpongeBob (19. April 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ken****Barbie (20. April 2006)

@weichling 

wie fährst du von Erl dahin?

über Tennenlohe Kalchreuth? und wie gehts dann weiter das klingt echt super gut, könnte ja ne neue Trainingsstreche werden wenn sie gut ist.


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich legs jetzt mal fest.
> 
> Startort: Bahnhof Heroldsberg!
> Startzeit: 9:38 (Zugankunft) oder später ? Coffee kannst das noch mal prüfen! ich komm direkt mit dem
> ...




oki, also verbindung bis heroldsberg ist gecheckt. wir würden um 9.38 ankommen am bahnhof heroldsberg ;-)

@ katja, wollen wir uns nun hbf oder plärrer treffen? wenn dann unten an der u-bahn. U2 richtung flughafen!!!! die u-bahn fährt um 9.09 weg!!! sagen wir letzter wagen, ich bin dann schon in der u-bahn, da ich hier in schweinau schon einsteige.;-)

@ mr. hardtail, für dich gilt das gleiche ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (20. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ mr. hardtail, für dich gilt das gleiche ;-)



Moin Moin,

werde ab Nbg Hbf in der U2 sein.

fährt die U-Bahn um 9.09 Uhr in Schweinau weg, oder fährt sie da vom HBF ab?

Mein Regionalexpress kommt nämlich erst um 9:13 Uhr in Nürnberg am Hauptbahnhof an. 

Rein theoretisch müssten wir dann aber in der gleichen U-Bahn sitzen.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2006)

nee, die fährt um 9.09 hbf weg
wollte mir die 10 minuten puffer einräumen *gg*

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (20. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nee, die fährt um 9.09 hbf weg
> wollte mir die 10 minuten puffer einräumen *gg*



Nun gut, ich komm dann halt mit der nächsten U-Bahn, das passt zeitlich auch noch.

PS: Wenn ich deine U-Bahn noch erwischen hätte wollen, müsste ich zwei Stunden früher aufstehen.  

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2006)

*gG* oki, wir erwarten dich dann am nordostbahnhof, stehen dann shcon am zug, somit siehst du gleich wo du hin musst ;-)

coffee


----------



## weichling (20. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> bist du heut mit dem zug wieder zurück gefahren?
> 
> gruß speedy_j



Nen, ich hab Urlaub und Zeit. Ich habe für den Hinweg auf dem Rückweg noch 
eine Variante probiert. Die Machen wir aber nicht nicht.

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. April 2006)

ich bin verwirrt, wenn ihr von hin- und rückweg redet. 
was genau, von wo nach wo, ist denn nun geplant?


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2006)

dubbel will mit *freu*


----------



## Mr.hardtail (20. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *gG* oki, wir erwarten dich dann am nordostbahnhof, stehen dann shcon am zug, somit siehst du gleich wo du hin musst ;-)
> 
> coffee



Optimal


----------



## weichling (20. April 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> @weichling
> 
> wie fährst du von Erl dahin?
> 
> über Tennenlohe Kalchreuth? und wie gehts dann weiter das klingt echt super gut, könnte ja ne neue Trainingsstreche werden wenn sie gut ist.



Ich fahr von Buckenhof nach Kalchreuth, Drachenwiese, 
Modellflugzeug-Flugplatz-Heroldsberg-BH

weichling


----------



## weichling (20. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin verwirrt, wenn ihr von hin- und rückweg redet.
> was genau, von wo nach wo, ist denn nun geplant?



Start Bahnhof Heroldsberg: ca. 9:45 Zug:
Ende Herbruck Stadtrand: ?
Länge : ca. 35Km
Hm     : 900Hm
Schwierigkeit: zeitweise schwerer Untergrund(Miitwoch) kann am Sonntag
                    bei der Wetterlage schon trockener sein
Verlängerung nach Lauf oder Nürnberg (über Moritzberg) möglich. Wird dann nach Befinden in Hersbruck entschieden. 
Einkehren: Der Beck am Tourende in Hersbruck hat bis 17:00Uhr offen. In der Altstadt Hersbruck finden wir sicher was schöneres. 
In der Wirtschaft am Rothenberg, wollte ich nur Wasser nachfüllen.
Also was zu essen mitnehmen. Ich denke wir sind 3-4h unterwegs bis Hersbruck. 

Weichling


----------



## Coffee (20. April 2006)

gebongt ;-)

riegel werden verstaut, wasser ebenso. einkehr egal wo und wann ;-) rückfahrt offen;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (20. April 2006)

Wenn die 900hm nicht wären, wäre es eine echt schön Tour


----------



## blacksurf (21. April 2006)

@spongi
nicht spammen mitfahren


----------



## SpongeBob (21. April 2006)

Wenn ich da mitkomme, kann ich nie wieder schwammen 

Ok, die 900 HM wären kein Thema wenn es nur runter gehen würde und der Lift bringt mich wieder nach oben, dann würde das Ganze sogar Spaß machen aber so, hmm, ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Coffee (21. April 2006)

spongi, nicht kneifen *gG*

was machst du eigentlich um diese zeit im internet?

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (21. April 2006)

Kneifen? Das ist Selbsererhaltungstrieb das ich da nicht mitkomme.

Joa, mein AG will mich heute erst ab 10.00 Uhr sehen


----------



## dirie´l (21. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Start Bahnhof Heroldsberg: ca. 9:45 Zug:
> Ende Herbruck Stadtrand: ?
> Länge : ca. 35Km
> Hm     : 900Hm
> ...



Hoi,

wollt ma fragen, wie das bei dir so abläuft, da du quasi um die ecke wohnst... hab das nämlich nich so ganz gerafft, du fährst von erlangen aus mim zug nach heroldsberg? Wie siehts denn ungefähr mim Zeitplan aus, wann brichst du auf, wann gedenkst du wieder zurück zu sein?
Hab noch n Berg schulkram, deshalb nicht übermäßig Zeit... und ich hab schon die ganzen ferien gewartet, aber das dreckszeug macht sich einfach nicht von alleine...


----------



## weichling (21. April 2006)

dirie´l schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> 
> wollt ma fragen, wie das bei dir so abläuft, da du quasi um die ecke wohnst... hab das nämlich nich so ganz gerafft, du fährst von erlangen aus mim zug nach heroldsberg? Wie siehts denn ungefähr mim Zeitplan aus, wann brichst du auf, wann gedenkst du wieder zurück zu sein?
> Hab noch n Berg schulkram, deshalb nicht übermäßig Zeit... und ich hab schon die ganzen ferien gewartet, aber das dreckszeug macht sich einfach nicht von alleine...



Ich fahr auch net mit dem Zug nach Heroldsberg, sondern mit dem Fahrrad. Abfahrt
bei mir um 8:15. Mach net lang rum und komm mit!

weichling


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch net mit dem Zug nach Heroldsberg, sondern mit dem Fahrrad. Abfahrt
> bei mir um 8:15. Mach net lang rum und komm mit!
> 
> weichling




wollt ihr ne weltreise machen?  
erlangen - heroldsberg = 16 km durch den wald. da brauchst doch keine 1,5 stunden.


----------



## OldSchool (21. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

komme auch am Sonntag mit. 9.45 am Heroldsberger Bahnhof, richtig?

Dann kann ich endlich mal die ganzen neuen Bikes besichtigen. Ist ja wie eine Krankheit.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## Coffee (22. April 2006)

@ dirl, net lang überlegen, mitfahren, marsch marsch ;-)

@ oldschool, *freu* schön das du mit kommst ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (22. April 2006)

@oldschool
schön das du wieder mitfährst 
@all
Wetter schaut ja prächtig aus, ich freu mich


----------



## dirie´l (22. April 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> wollt ihr ne weltreise machen?
> erlangen - heroldsberg = 16 km durch den wald. da brauchst doch keine 1,5 stunden.



na wenn das so ist, würd ich schon mit kommen, solang ich vor 15 uhr oder so wieder heim komm...


----------



## blacksurf (22. April 2006)

@dirie
mitkommen
@all
meine Eisdielengabel ist wieder krank  
muss zerlegt werden, aber egal ich komm trotzdem


----------



## Mr.hardtail (22. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> meine Eisdielengabel ist wieder krank
> muss zerlegt werden, aber egal ich komm trotzdem



Hmm... schon wieder? Ich hätte gedacht, dass gerade die Fatty's so unverwüstlich sein sollen.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2006)

die chancen, dass ich mitfahren sind gewaltig gesunken. hab seit anfang der woche einen husten, der sich zwar schon gebessert hat, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es bis morgen reicht. entschieden wird morgen früh.


----------



## Riddick (22. April 2006)

Wenn nicht ein Wunder geschieht, und mein neues XTR-Schaltwerk doch noch eintrifft, werde ich mal wieder nicht dabei sein.  Aber die Saison ist ja noch jung, und die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.  Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch ein Ersatzbike anschaffen, wenn die Stadtschlampe die Transformation zum Singlespeeder vollendet hat.  

Weiss eigentlich einer, was mit _Pino_ los ist? Der hat sich schon 'ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gemeldet.  

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (22. April 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... schon wieder? Ich hÃ¤tte gedacht, dass gerade die Fatty's so unverwÃ¼stlich sein sollen.
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe
> 
> Matthias




ja da war sie ja auch 4 jahre lang, Ã¼berhauptnix, ich denke mal das sie seit der letzten Reparatur noch nicht ganz ok warâ¦


----------



## blacksurf (22. April 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht ein Wunder geschieht, und mein neues XTR-Schaltwerk doch noch eintrifft, werde ich mal wieder nicht dabei sein.  Aber die Saison ist ja noch jung, und die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.  Vielleicht sollte ich mir noch ein Ersatzbike anschaffen, wenn die Stadtschlampe die Transformation zum Singlespeeder vollendet hat.
> 
> Weiss eigentlich einer, was mit _Pino_ los ist? Der hat sich schon 'ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gemeldet.
> 
> Riddick




@riddick
was schraubst du dauernd rum?


----------



## Pino (22. April 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss eigentlich einer, was mit _Pino_ los ist? Der hat sich schon 'ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gemeldet.


Na, dann melde ich mich doch mal (und bedanke mich für das Interesse). Hatte/habe einfach viel um die Ohren, derzeit. Und Urlaub steht bevor (ab 29.4., zwei Wochen), und ich muss noch eine Vertretung für mich "heranzüchten", da wird es nicht gerade weniger.
Heute war ich kurz bei Coffee, und sie sagt, wir fahren morgen mal in die Fränkische... Naja, morgen ist zwar der erste Tag seit langer Zeit, wo mal nix Konkretes anliegt, und eigentlich wollten wir (meine Freundin und ich) auch tatsächlich mal einfach a weng rumhängen und zugucken, wie die Zeit vergeht, aber jetzt fahre ich dann wohl doch mit  
Lt. vgn.de fährt das U-Bähnle hier bei mir um die Ecke um 9.09 Uhr ab. Dann treffen wir (Coffee, blacky?) uns dann wohl schon dort, morgen früh. Schade, dass Du nicht mitkommst, Riddick!
Bis denne, viele Grüße,
Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirie´l (22. April 2006)

Scheint mir hier niemand garantieren zu können, dass ich noch am frühen nachmittag nach hause komme... ich denk ich lass das morgen lieber... schule macht man nur ein mal


----------



## Mr.hardtail (22. April 2006)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann melde ich mich doch mal (und bedanke mich für das Interesse). Hatte/habe einfach viel um die Ohren, derzeit. Und Urlaub steht bevor (ab 29.4., zwei Wochen), und ich muss noch eine Vertretung für mich "heranzüchten", da wird es nicht gerade weniger.
> Heute war ich kurz bei Coffee, und sie sagt, wir fahren morgen mal in die Fränkische... Naja, morgen ist zwar der erste Tag seit langer Zeit, wo mal nix Konkretes anliegt, und eigentlich wollten wir (meine Freundin und ich) auch tatsächlich mal einfach a weng rumhängen und zugucken, wie die Zeit vergeht, aber jetzt fahre ich dann wohl doch mit
> Lt. vgn.de fährt das U-Bähnle hier bei mir um die Ecke um 9.09 Uhr ab. Dann treffen wir (Coffee, blacky?) uns dann wohl schon dort, morgen früh. Schade, dass Du nicht mitkommst, Riddick!
> Bis denne, viele Grüße,
> Pino



Hi Pino,

gut, dass du dich von Coffee "bekehren" hast lassen mitzufahren.  

Nein, ich freu mich wirklich, dass du morgen dabei bist.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Riddick (22. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @riddick
> was schraubst du dauernd rum?


Nachdem sich nach komplettem Wechsel des Antriebsstrangs und der Verlegung eines neuen Schaltzugs samt Aussenhülle die Schaltung immer noch nicht dazu bewegen ließ, fehlerfrei zu funktionieren, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Schaltwerk-Käfig ziemlich verbogen ist.  Hab' dann kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt, komplett auf SRAM X.0 zu wechseln, aber soviel Kohle wollte ich dann momentan doch nicht investieren.  So hab' ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, mir "nur" 'ne XTR zu gönnen. 


@Pino

Irgendwann werd' ich ja hoffentlich mal wieder dabei sein.  So aber steht morgen erst mal Minigolf mit meinem Sohnemann auf dem Programm.  

Riddick


----------



## showman (22. April 2006)

Hmmm,

noch keinen wieder da   Bin heut doch mit den Rothern gefahren und des war     Da könnt ihr euch auf was freuen. Können jetzt in der Pflugsmühle und in der Südtiroler einkehren   Bin aus Zeitgründen zwar eher Heim waren aber dann doch 800 Hm und 200 lassen sich bestimmt noch einbauen    Hatte gute Gesellschaft. Santa Cruz VP Free, Demo 9 DH, Scott High Octane, Ghost FR Northshore, Rocky Mountain Switch und ein Nicolai.

Gruß Showman

PS: Jetzt habis gschnallt. Is ja erst morgen  Muß dann noch nach Kizingen eine Lok abschleppen.


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2006)

werd definitiv nicht mitfahren. meine gesundheit hat dieses jahr irgend was gegen mich.

werd aber 9:45 mal kurz vorbei schauen. hab nen technisches problem und vielleicht jemand eine idee. außerdem möcht ich mal die liteville fraktion sehen.


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2006)

@ pino,

falls du das liest udn den thread verfolgt hast nehme ICH und blacky die ubahn früher also bei dir um kurz vor 9. die ist bahnhof dann um 9.09.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (23. April 2006)

http://www.photo-online.de/01/hersbruck-april/

hier die Bilder von heute, es war mal wieder erste Sahne!
Top Route, herzlichen Dank an den Tourguide!
Ich hoffe ihr seid noch gut Ã¼ber den Moritzberg gerutscht
Wir sind in der Sonne den FÃ¼nf-FlÃ¼sse-Weg zurÃ¼ckgeradelt und haben uns noch im BlackBeans einen âFrozen" gegÃ¶nnt zum Abschluss!


----------



## Mr.hardtail (23. April 2006)

Hi ihr Lieben,

bin auch wieder daheim. Bin von Nbg Hbf mit dem Zug nach Roth, und von dort ca. gute 20 KM noch nach hause. Das war genau das, was ich noch gebraucht hab.  
Jetzt wird erstmal was gegessen und Fotos angeguckt.  

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Mr.hardtail (23. April 2006)

Hab vor lauter Hunger ganz vergessen zu sagen, dass ich die heutige Tour echt klasse fand und ganz nette Leute dabei gewesen sind  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2006)

hallo,

hab das erste nickerchen hinter mir *gg* bin echt ko heute.

danke weichling nochmals fürs guiding, war wieder mal erstklassig DANKE

grüße eine müde coffee


----------



## blacksurf (23. April 2006)

http://www.photo-online.de/01/herold/
hier noch Bildernachschub von Coffee


----------



## OldSchool (23. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

war eine super Tour. Danke an den Guide.

Hoffe es es geht mal wieder was zusammen.

Schönen Abend 

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## Wurscht (23. April 2006)

Sind bei euch die Bäume wirklich schon so grün wie auf den Bildern mit der Schafherde??? Oder sind das Fotos vom letzten Jahr? Ich war heut bei mir in der Gegend schon froh, daß die Schneefelder zu nur noch vereinzelten kleinen Schneehaufen im Unterholz zusammengeschrumpft sind!


----------



## norman68 (24. April 2006)

Moin Wurscht,

ja so sieht es bei uns in echt schon aus) Bei mir blüht auch schon so richtig schön der Kirschbaum.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Coffee (24. April 2006)

wir posten doch keine alten fotos *tztztzt*

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (24. April 2006)

Hallo,

habe grade die "Freigabe" von zuhause erhalten, zwecks einer gemeinsamen Barbecue-Runde im Sommer bei mir, eventuell vorher mit einer kleinen Tour bei uns draußen. Das ganze ist noch im Anfangsstadium der Planung, aber falls Interesse besteht können wir das gerne mal ins Auge fassen.  

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (24. April 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe grade die "Freigabe" von zuhause erhalten, zwecks einer gemeinsamen Barbecue-Runde im Sommer bei mir, eventuell vorher mit einer kleinen Tour bei uns draußen. Das ganze ist noch im Anfangsstadium der Planung, aber falls Interesse besteht können wir das gerne mal ins Auge fassen.
> 
> ...


Ah, eine Orgie in Hip. Na da bin ich doch glatt dabei. Wann fährt die letzte Gretl nach Roth?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (24. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, eine Orgie in Hip.



  

Die letzte Gretel würde am Wochenende immer um 20:33 Uhr fahren. Etwas mehr als eine halbe Stunde braucht man von mir aus bis zum Bhf in Hilpoltstein (per Bike versteht sich).

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (25. April 2006)

ahh, da bin ich doch dabei wenn der termin passt, ist doch jetzt schon grillzeit oder *gg*

P.S. was geht am we? irgendwas mit biken samstag? lust zeit?

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (25. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ahh, da bin ich doch dabei wenn der termin passt, ist doch jetzt schon grillzeit oder *gg*
> 
> P.S. was geht am we? irgendwas mit biken samstag? lust zeit?
> 
> coffee



Biken: JA
Lust: JA 
Zeit am Samstag: Nein 

Sonntag hätte ich aber Zeit. 

Grüße 

Matthias

PS: Muss erst nochmal ne Tour ausarbeiten, zwecks dem Barbecue-Treffen.


----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ahh, da bin ich doch dabei wenn der termin passt, ist doch jetzt schon grillzeit oder *gg*
> 
> P.S. was geht am we? irgendwas mit biken samstag? lust zeit?
> 
> coffee




muss mich dieses weekend leider ausklinken


----------



## showman (25. April 2006)

Weiß auch noch net. Evtl. wäre Sonntag diesmal besser. Erfahr ich morgen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## RedBullTeam (25. April 2006)

also ich wäre dieses WE dabei! 

Die tour am sonntag hab ich verpennt , aber ich hab ja gelesen das es trotzdem eine klasse Ausfahrt war!  Mir wäre es aber am sonntag auch lieber aber im grunde is mir des egal!


----------



## weichling (25. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> muss mich dieses weekend leider ausklinken



Ich leider auch. Definitiv.

weichling


----------



## Coffee (25. April 2006)

ok, dann fährt eben jeder für sich *heul*

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (25. April 2006)

Also wenn nix zam geht, dann werd ich mich mal nach einer Route für die Grill-Tour umschauen. Bissle in den Wäldern rumspionieren.  

@RedBullTeam: Wie schauts aus am Sonntag? Lust auf Trails suchen am Sonntag? Ist dein GPS schon da?  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (25. April 2006)

Wetterbericht is für Sa und So gleich beschissen   Sollte ich Sa. Zeit haben werd ich wieder mit den Rothern fahren damit ich früh endlich mal die Winterreifen wechseln kann. Sonntag hätt ich voraussichtlich den ganzen Tag Zeit. Aber wie immer Wetterabhängig.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (25. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann fährt eben jeder für sich *heul*
> 
> coffee



Wie wärs mit Montag, den 1.Mai. Da kann ich noch!

weichling


----------



## RedBullTeam (25. April 2006)

> @RedBullTeam: Wie schauts aus am Sonntag? Lust auf Trails suchen am Sonntag? Ist dein GPS schon da?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Matthias




also am Montag hätte ich auch Zeit! Ich wäre dabei

@ mr. hardtail
klar bin ich dabei! Außer des wetter is wirklich ******* aber dann hast du sicher auch keine lust! Wegen dem GPS haben die gesagt bis mitte der Woche!  
Des würde ja optimal passen!


----------



## Coffee (26. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit Montag, den 1.Mai. Da kann ich noch!
> 
> weichling




klingt gut, haltenw ir mal fest ja ;-)

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. April 2006)

Ja, 1. Mai hört sich gut an.

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (26. April 2006)

Samstag kann ich net. Werd dann evtl am So. in die Scheune fahren. 1. Mai wär ich evtl. auch dabei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (27. April 2006)

Ich bin leider wieder nicht da. Ich bin am WE mit dem Rad in der Freiburger Region unterwegs...aber die restlichen Mai-Wochenenden werd ich wieder in ER bleiben! Da klappts dann hoffentlich


----------



## Pino (27. April 2006)

Ich bin von Samstagfrüh bis 15.5. in Uuuuuuuuuuuuurlaub   
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Riddick (27. April 2006)

Wenn ich am Samstag *alle* benötigten SRAM-Parts bekomme, werd' ich mal wieder mitfahren;  ich befürchte nur, dass das mit den Triggern nicht hinhaut.  




			
				Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin von Samstagfrüh bis 15.5. in Uuuuuuuuuuuuurlaub


Schon wiiiiiieeeeeder?  

Na ich wünsch' Dir viel Spaß und gute Erholung; glaub' das kannst Du jetzt gebrauchen. 

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (27. April 2006)

hier sitzen gerade alle beisammen, und wir haben eben beschlossen eine 1 Mai tour zu veranstalten. guide ist diesmal Hördrider ;-)

los gehen solls um 10.45 - 11.00 ab Eschenau.


also wir sehn uns montag bahnhof Eschenau ;-)

grüße coffee

grüße showman

grüße blacksurf

grüße hörnrider

P.S. der champus schmeckt *gG*


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Montag klappt bei mir nicht, weil ich da in der Früh aus der Nachtschicht raus und abend in die Nachtschicht rein muß, wird mir alles zu knapp!

Aber viel wichtiger:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COFFEE!!!!    
Wünsch Dir alles gute, viel Gesundheit und    !!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2006)

Ahh.....Coffee hat Geburtstag.

     


Dann wünsche ich dir alles Gute und ganz viel Gesundheit  


     


G. 



PS: April ist doch der beste Monat


----------



## Mr.hardtail (27. April 2006)

@RedBullTeam: Wie schauts aus, wärst du am Montag dabei? Hab schon mal die Verbindung gecheckt. Wenn wir die 8:33 Uhr-Gretl ab Hip nehmen, dann sind wir um 9:53 in Eschenau.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Hörn-Rider (27. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guide ist diesmal Hördrider ;-)



hörd hörd! 

Das Profil schaut in etwa so aus. 



Optional kann man nach nürnberg zurückfahren.
Grüße
Hörn-Rider


----------



## Hörn-Rider (27. April 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> los gehen solls um 10.45 - 11.00 ab Eschenau.





			
				Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> @RedBullTeam: Wie schauts aus, wärst du am Montag dabei? Hab schon mal die Verbindung gecheckt. Wenn wir die 8:33 Uhr-Gretl ab Hip nehmen, dann sind wir um 9:53 in Eschenau.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Matthias




Obacht! Ihr seid ne stunde zu früh da. 
wollt Ihr da noch frühstücken oder habt Ihr UTC+1? 
H-R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. April 2006)

danke an die geburtstagsglückwünscher ;-)))

@ mr. hardtail, jepp ne stunde später. wir treffen uns erst um 10.45 - 11.00 in eschenau!!!

dh die Bahn fährt um 10.30 ab nordostbahnhof weg.

grüße coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (28. April 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Obacht! Ihr seid ne stunde zu früh da.
> wollt Ihr da noch frühstücken oder habt Ihr UTC+1?
> H-R



Moin,

werden glaub ich noch nen Zwischenstopp am Nürnberger Hbf einlegen, so dass wir dann ganz gemütlich mit der U2 zum Nordost-Bhf zu fahren.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## otti44 (28. April 2006)

Würdet ihr mich am 1 Mai auch mitradeln lassen?

mfg, Otti


----------



## blacksurf (28. April 2006)

@otti
aber nur wenn du nicht mehr "mfg" schreibst


----------



## otti44 (28. April 2006)

OK blacksurf,

ich werde an mir arbeiten...


----------



## Coffee (28. April 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> OK blacksurf,
> 
> ich werde an mir arbeiten...



na geht doch  

also bis montag ;-)

p.s @ all

hab gutes, trockenes wetter bestellt, hoffe das ist euch recht


coffee


----------



## showman (28. April 2006)

Naja, wenigstens mehr Höhenmeter runter wie rauf   

@ Mama, könnmer uns irgentwann irgetwo am Hbf treffen?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (28. April 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenigstens mehr Höhenmeter runter wie rauf
> 
> @ Mama, könnmer uns irgentwann irgetwo am Hbf treffen?
> 
> Gruß Showman




klaro;-) erprobt letzte woche:

10.09 Hauptbahnhof U2 letzter wagen richtung flughafen ;-) ich steh dann schon wartend in der einfahrenden u-bahn ;-)

coffee


----------



## RedBullTeam (28. April 2006)

Also ich bin dabei!  

@ mr. hardtail
Und die stunde am bahnhof bringen wir auch irgendwie rum. Auch wenn ich lieber noch a bissl länger schlafen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (28. April 2006)

Seit ca. 'ner 1/2 Stunde weiß ich, dass ich morgen keine SRAM-Trigger in meinen Händen halten werde.  Werd' morgen nochmal versuchen, den alten Schaltwerkskäfig geradezubiegen, weiß aber nicht, ob das 100%ig funktioniert.   Na ja, Ihr werdet's ja sehen, wenn ich montag da sein sollte.  

Riddick


----------



## showman (28. April 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ca. 'ner 1/2 Stunde weiß ich, dass ich morgen keine SRAM-Trigger in meinen Händen halten werde.  Werd' morgen nochmal versuchen, den alten Schaltwerkskäfig geradezubiegen, weiß aber nicht, ob das 100%ig funktioniert.   Na ja, Ihr werdet's ja sehen, wenn ich montag da sein sollte.
> 
> Riddick


Also wenns dann irgentwann mal funktionieren sollte dein Bike, dann faß es nur noch am Lenker, Sattel und zum luftaufpumpen an. Dann fährts auch ne Weile  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (28. April 2006)

RedBullTeam schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin dabei!
> 
> @ mr. hardtail
> Und die stunde am bahnhof bringen wir auch irgendwie rum. Auch wenn ich lieber noch a bissl länger schlafen würde!




 

Okay, dann treffen wir uns 8:20 Uhr in Hip an der Gretl   Würde auch gerne länger schlafen, aber so eine Tour lass ich mir ned entgehen.


----------



## SpongeBob (28. April 2006)

Wo geht es noch mal hin und wann? Keine Lust zum lesen. Sorry


----------



## showman (28. April 2006)

Zu weit, zu hoch  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Wo geht es noch mal hin und wann? Keine Lust zum lesen. Sorry



du musst nur hochscrollen  

aber lass den panzer daheim ;-)


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (29. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

da das direkt bei mir um die Ecke ist (ca. 1 km) muß ich ja wohl mit kommen.

Komme also auch am Montag um 11.00 an den Eschenauer Hauptbahnhof.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2006)

*freu*

coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (29. April 2006)

Coffee Heute schrieb:


> *freu*


wie *freu* um 2100 uhr?
das ist doch sonst nicht deine Zeit
Hat der Schampus deinen Tagesrythmus durcheinander gebracht? 

Ich bin die Runde letztes Jahr zweimal (oder dreimal ) gefahren.
Es kann sein das es an der ein oder anderen Stelle nach dem Regen der letzten Tage a weng matschig sein wird.  

Wetter Schaut ja nicht so schlecht aus. Ein paar grad wärmer könnt's sein.

wie habt ihr es letztes mal mit tickets gemacht?
Ich denke tagesticketplus - immer zwei - ist angesagt, oder?
kann ich evtl. bei jemandem von Euch ab NO-Bahnhof mitfahren?
Ich werd auch noch zwei leuz mitbringen.
grüße
Hörn-Rider


----------



## OldSchool (29. April 2006)

@coffee

Ich auch!


----------



## blacksurf (30. April 2006)

ich denk ich komm auch mit 
hoffe die Arbeit zuhause bisdahin zu schaffen


----------



## Coffee (30. April 2006)

hörni, ich denke ab nordostbahnhof finden wir ein ticket für dich ;-) wir schaun dann mal wer alles schon eines hat und wer nicht ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## weichling (30. April 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> wie *freu* um 2100 uhr?
> das ist doch sonst nicht deine Zeit
> Hat der Schampus deinen Tagesrythmus durcheinander gebracht?
> 
> ...



Na sag doch mal , 

wo geht s denn lang ?

weichling


----------



## lugggas (30. April 2006)

Wenn mich meine Eltern mitlassen, wäre doch sicher auch noch n Plätzchen für mich frei, oder?  

also machts gut vielleicht bis morgähn

Lucas


----------



## Hörn-Rider (30. April 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Na sag doch mal ,
> 
> wo geht s denn lang ?
> 
> weichling



Nordost - Runde Eschenau

Beerbach-Freiröttenbach-Flughafen Lillinghof-igensdorf-den rödlas ankratzen und wieder eschenau


----------



## Hörn-Rider (30. April 2006)

also ich hab jetzt die runde nochmal vermessen. Die Runde sind doch nur 32 km, aber höhenmeter stimmen ungefähr.
Deshalb schlag ich vor das, wir Nürnberger, auf jeden fall noch heimfahren, d.h. bis Ziegelstein -ist auch nochganz nett. Weichling wird bestimmt auch nicht mit öffentlichen anreisen und hat somit auch genug kilometers. OldSchool müßte sich halt noch a weng warmfahren, damit es für Ihn keine kindertour wird .

Freu mich auf morgen. 
Um 10:30 fährt der Zug am Nordostbahnhof ab.

Grüße
Hörn-Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (30. April 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab jetzt die runde nochmal vermessen. Die Runde sind doch nur 32 km, aber höhenmeter stimmen ungefähr.
> Deshalb schlag ich vor das, wir Nürnberger, auf jeden fall noch heimfahren, d.h. bis Ziegelstein -ist auch nochganz nett. Weichling wird bestimmt auch nicht mit öffentlichen anreisen und hat somit auch genug kilometers. OldSchool müßte sich halt noch a weng warmfahren, damit es für Ihn keine kindertour wird .
> 
> Freu mich auf morgen.
> ...


Da fahrmer halt in Eschenau noch solange im Kreis bis wir 50 Km zammhaben  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (30. April 2006)

das langt schon bin fix und alle vom streichen, rumwerkeln, arbeitenâ¦ 
also gut wenns nicht zu hart wird


----------



## blacksurf (30. April 2006)

@showi
bringe "Team Rotwild" mit


----------



## showman (30. April 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> bringe "Team Rotwild" mit


Ah, cool. Für Unterhaltung ist gesorgt  Wird bestimmt ne krasse Ausfahrt morgen, obwohl ich mich wegen 32 Km normalerweise gar net umzieh   Rucksack is gepackt und des Zugticket habi au scho. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2006)

@showman ... wegen der 32 km wirst dich freiwillig umziehen 

worst case auf der kösseine ... aber keine angst ... der jörg lässt was weg


----------



## showman (30. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @showman ... wegen der 32 km wirst dich freiwillig umziehen
> 
> worst case auf der kösseine ... aber keine angst ... der jörg lässt was weg


   Paßd scho. Für die Abfahrten/flüge   fahr ich gern bergauf. Obwohl mich die  3 1/2 Std. Fahrzeit scho a bissl schrecken. Kamma des net aweng länger machen? Hoff jetz das des Wetter bald mal mitmacht. Mich regt des soooo auf  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2006)

hmm sagen wirs mal so ... die tour so bin ich noch nie net allein gefahren  hmm keine ahnung warum  

klar kann man das in die länge ziehen und oben auf der koesseine kann man einkehren wenn vor lauter platten zeit dafür bleiben sollte 

wetter war heut net schlecht


----------



## showman (30. April 2006)

Die Platten von neulich reichen bis ans Ende unserer Tage   Da brauchmer uns keine Sorgen mehr machen. Wird wohl noch aweng dauern bis wir des angreifen können, oder?

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2006)

angreifen könnt mer das sofort ... trailmässig is alles befahrbar wie immer  weis aber net wie lang der jörg seinen tourverlauf noch planen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (30. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> angreifen könnt mer das sofort ... trailmässig is alles befahrbar wie immer  weis aber net wie lang der jörg seinen tourverlauf noch planen muss


Der is doch bei die Franzmänner, oder. Schaumer mal wenn er wieder da ist unds net grad wieder regnet oder schneit dann packmers an. Wär von Vorteil wenns trocken wäre.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (30. April 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

>



ah

das wird ein toller Wandertag
hab ich schon gebucht die Tour wenns nicht regnet


----------



## RedBullTeam (1. Mai 2006)

moin leute

ich hab mal noch schnell ne frage wie schauts mit mittagessen aus? finden wir a wirtschaft oder essen mitnehmen???


----------



## Mr.hardtail (1. Mai 2006)

Nimm sicherheitshalber lieber mal was mit. Für den Notfall hätte ich auch noch genügend Riegel und Zeuch dabei  

Bis dann 

Matthias


----------



## showman (1. Mai 2006)

RedBullTeam schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute
> 
> ich hab mal noch schnell ne frage wie schauts mit mittagessen aus? finden wir a wirtschaft oder essen mitnehmen???


Ich hab nix dabei. Wirtshaus is also Pflicht. Und Schäuferle sowieso  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (1. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nix dabei. Wirtshaus is also Pflicht. Und Schäuferle sowieso
> 
> Gruß Showman



jaja und dann nach nem Riegel bettln 
Nehmt was mit ,meine Riegel, das ist eigentlich selbstverständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. Mai 2006)

meine schuh stehn auch scho bereit *freu*






bis späääter

coffee


----------



## Hörn-Rider (1. Mai 2006)

was'n hier los?  
um 11 geht's los. scho klar, oder?  

also ich hab gestern beim Tanz in den Mai auch den Sonnengott betanzt.
Anscheinend mit erfolg.  
Wenn dann später noch jemand den sackhüpfenden Zwergen in meinem Kopf Bescheid sagt, daß Tanzen vorbei ist, wär ich dankbar.

Zu essen find ma scho was.  
Da bin ich zuversichtlich


----------



## lugggas (1. Mai 2006)

oha, ich bin ja schon wach!

komisch...

naja ich konnt mich nichmehr im Bett halten *g*

Bremsen sind geölt und Schaltung entfettet, kann also losgehn 

Wetter schaut ja schonmal nich schlecht aus, weiß nur net was ich anziehn soll^^ Ich denke ich werde evtl. über Kalchreuth heimfahren, da das mehr oder weniger meine "heimrunde" is...also Vach-kalchreuth und noch bissi so anders...

Viele lübe Grüße

Bis dann *g*

Lucas


----------



## Coffee (1. Mai 2006)

so an alle mitfahrer ;-)

danke fürs warten, war heute nciht mein bester tag *********ist* aber spaß hat es gemacht udn heim bin ich auch noch gekommen, jetzt wollen aber meine beinchen erstmal ne dusche und dann das sofa für den rest des abends. bin echt ko heute.

also dank an alle

grüße coffee


----------



## lugggas (1. Mai 2006)

hey!

mir gings genauso wie coffee, aber echt ne feine tour.

hoffe, ich kann bald wieder mitfahren, aber in nächster zeit steht leider schulstress an 


Lucas


----------



## showman (1. Mai 2006)

Hab die Hiltpoldsteiner planmäßig am Schwabacher Bahnhof abgeliefert   Zum Glück gibts jetzt erst mal Spagetti. Hätt ja heut fast verhungern müssen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (1. Mai 2006)

http://www.photo-online.de/01/eschenau/

so hier mal ein paar Bildchenâ¦
Bin jetzt auch platt, hab am weekend zuviel gewerkelt und jetzt ist gerade wieder im BÃ¼ro


----------



## Hörn-Rider (1. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ... war heute nciht mein bester tag *********ist* ...



Jeder hat mal nen schei$$tag. 
Manche sogar wortwörtlich und verbringen tagesabschnitte auf Dixis  

Sauber gekämpft und ohne Deine Schrauberei, wären wir ja jetzt noch nicht dahamm 

Sorry, daß ich den letzten Piek am Buchenbühler Buggel "vergessen" habe  
Da war ich wohl genauso neben der Kappe wie Du am Ring ;-)




Schee war's mit allen. 
Was nicht alles aus einer Schampuslaune entstehen kann  

Grüße
Hörn-Rider


----------



## blacksurf (1. Mai 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat mal nen schei$$tag.
> Manche sogar wortwörtlich und verbringen tagesabschnitte auf Dixis
> 
> Schee war's mit allen.
> Was nicht alles aus einer Schampuslaune entstehen kann








wir wissen ja du liebst Dixies 
genau schee wars!


----------



## Hörn-Rider (1. Mai 2006)

Für alle die mich jetzt für bekloppt halten:

*die zunge war nicht dran!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (1. Mai 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat mal nen schei$$tag.
> Manche sogar wortwörtlich und verbringen tagesabschnitte auf Dixis
> 
> Sauber gekämpft und ohne Deine Schrauberei, wären wir ja jetzt noch nicht dahamm
> ...


Was is denn des für ein Pussieprofil   So muß des aussehen:







Ich bin 20 Km mehr gefahren und hab dafür ne Stunde weniger gebraucht    

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Klasse wars heute wieder.

Hier sind meine Bildchen.

http://www.gmrueger.de/Eschenau-Lillinghof-IBC/

weichling


----------



## Hörn-Rider (1. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 20 Km mehr gefahren und hab dafür ne Stunde weniger gebraucht
> 
> Gruß Showman


CC-Pussie!!!


----------



## showman (1. Mai 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> CC-Pussie!!!


Ja, erschreckend. Hoffentlich ließt des keiner der mich kennt   War aber trotzden schee heut. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (1. Mai 2006)

Bin auch gegen 19:30 daheim angekommen, aber die letzten Kilometer hatten es noch in sich. 

War wirklich eine schöne Tour  

Habe heute aber gemerkt, dass unbedingt eine neue Hose her muss, mit einem XXL-Hinternkissen   

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## otti44 (1. Mai 2006)

das war ne sehr schöne tour heute und obwohl ich ja fast aus der gegend komme, hab ich kaum einen streckenabschnitt gekannt...vor allem die abfahrten im wald waren klasse! ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut heim gekommen , ihr hattet ja alle noch ein paar km mehr zu fahren als ich.

ich hab mich wirklich sehr gefreut, euch kennengelernt zu haben. vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal...

lg, otti


----------



## Coffee (2. Mai 2006)

guten morgen,

zurück aus dem sauerstoffzelt habe ich auch einen bericht verfasst ;-) nachzulesen + bilderlinks hier ;-)

sorry das ich gestern die bremse war ;-( aber meine beinchen wollten nicht so wie ich gerne gewollt hätte. kleiner anflug von, ihr wisst schon. aber keine sorge, alles wird gut ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (2. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen,
> 
> zurück aus dem sauerstoffzelt habe ich auch einen bericht verfasst ;-) nachzulesen + bilderlinks hier ;-)
> 
> ...


Du brauchst dich für nix zu entschuldigen. Etliche (auch ich) waren froh über den Technischen Support. Danke   

Gruß Showman


----------



## RedBullTeam (2. Mai 2006)

Genau ohne deine Reparaturen an meinem bike wäre ich etz immer noch in Nürnberg! 
Ich werd min. die nächsten 2 touren ausfallen, weil mich mei mutter nemmer fahren will! Aber etz kommt eh erst mal des rennen in eichstätt und dann werd sich die scho wieder beruhigt haben!  

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute, 

Shön war es. Einige Trails kannte ich auch nicht. Wieder neue Erkenntnisse geschöpft.

Mein Heimweg war nicht so lang.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## showman (2. Mai 2006)

Soooo,
und damit des hier net gar so langweilig wird steht auch schon die nächste Tour an. Und zwar am kommenden Sonntag entweder Moritzberg klassisch (50 Km), Moritzberg mitohne Moritzberg (40 Km) oder des volle Programm Steinbrüchle, Schwarzachschlucht, Sophienquelle, Altdorf, Röttenbach, Ungelstätten, Tiergarten, Steinbrüchle (70 Km). Und ich sags eich glei. Einkehren is diesmal PFLICHT sonst fahr ich keinen Meter mehr weiter  . Alternativ könntmer auch noch mal die Spalt, Pflugsmühle, Südtiroler Runde mit Zigeunerloch fahren (50 Km). Höhenmeter gibts diesmal hintereinander .  Also macht euch mal nen Kopf wo ihr hinwollt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (2. Mai 2006)

ich plädiere KÄSKUCHENSCHLACHT in Unglstätten ;-)

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (2. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich plädiere KÄSKUCHENSCHLACHT in Unglstätten ;-)
> 
> coffee



Käskougn hört sich gut an. War noch nie in Ungelstätten.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (2. Mai 2006)

käsekuchen -  wo wo wo????
hoffe die Eisdiele ist wieder fit bis dahin, angeblich bekomm ich sie Freitag wieder


----------



## otti44 (3. Mai 2006)

Ich hätte mir den 1. mai wohl lieber doch nicht antun sollen. wie konnte ich nur s blöd sein, und mich mit 13 mir bis dahin völlig unbekannten mountainbikern an einem sonst gottverlassenen bahnhof in eschenau zu treffen um eine gemeinsame tour am rande der fränkischen zu fahren?
während ihr alle mit den neuesten gps-gesteuerten clickpedal-fullsuspensions angetreten seid, ausgestattet mit schicken klamotten, und modernsten saharaerprobten trinkrucksäcken, bin ich dahergekommen wie der letzte penner:
 uraltes noname-hardtail
 ohne clickies
 ohne camelback 
 ohne handschuhe
 ohne brille
 mit defektem aldi-tacho
 mit regenjacke von aldi
 mit abgenutzten bremsbelägen und
 mit achter im hinterrad

wie ich euch alle so am bahnhof hab stehen sehen, unmittelbar bevor wir losgefahren sind, hab ich mich richtiggehend geschämt und bin ganz schön  neidisch geworden auf euer tolles equipment. ich hab ich jetzt 2 tage lang darüber nachgedacht und bin zu dem schluss gekommen, dass es so  net weiter gehen kann:

ICH MUSS AUFRÜSTEN.
und fang mit nem neuen fahrrad an. allerdings weiß ich noch net, wie ich das am besten bewerkstelligen soll:
ein fertiges rad kaufen oder besser einen rahmen und alle komponenten extra und dann zusammenschrauben?

Vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere einen tipp dazu geben?

lg, otti

ps: die tour war freilich trotzdem klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (3. Mai 2006)

Ein Komplettrad ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als eins neu zusammenzustückeln.
Außer Du hast viele neue gute Teile schon zu Haus. Klingt aber nich so nach Deiner Beschreibung.

Wieveil willst denn ausgeben?


----------



## Didi123 (3. Mai 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] ICH MUSS AUFRÜSTEN.
> und fang mit nem neuen fahrrad an. allerdings weiß ich noch net, wie ich das am besten bewerkstelligen soll:
> ein fertiges rad kaufen oder besser einen rahmen und alle komponenten extra und dann zusammenschrauben?
> 
> ...



Stressfreier und günstiger ist wohl Ersteres...
Vielleicht findest Du hier etwas Passendes: *klick* (Top P/L-Verhältnis)


----------



## otti44 (3. Mai 2006)

ich hab so an 1500 bis 2000  gedacht, liege ich damit in einem realistischen bereich?
dass ein serienfahrrad preiswerter ist als marke eigenbau ist schon klar. andrerseits bereitet mir meine regierung vermutlich weniger probleme, wenn die ausgaben scheibchenweise nach und nach erfolgen. es ist allein aus psychologischen gründen angenehmer und geschickter 10 x 250  auszugeben, als 1 x 1500 . außerdem macht es doch auch bestimmt spaß, die komponenten selbst an den rahmen zu schrauben, oder? im übrigen muss ich auch nicht immer das beste haben, das zweitbeste langt mir auch schon
.
lg, otti


----------



## Coffee (3. Mai 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab so an 1500 bis 2000  gedacht, liege ich damit in einem realistischen bereich?
> dass ein serienfahrrad preiswerter ist als marke eigenbau ist schon klar. andrerseits bereitet mir meine regierung vermutlich weniger probleme, wenn die ausgaben scheibchenweise nach und nach erfolgen. es ist allein aus psychologischen gründen angenehmer und geschickter 10 x 250  auszugeben, als 1 x 1500 . außerdem macht es doch auch bestimmt spaß, die komponenten selbst an den rahmen zu schrauben, oder? im übrigen muss ich auch nicht immer das beste haben, das zweitbeste langt mir auch schon
> .
> lg, otti



hi,

für ein hardtail vorne gefedert absolut im realistischen bereich. auch zusammengeschraubt (fachfrau hilft hier gerne *zwinker* so lernst du auch nochwas dabei, soll heissen wir könnten eine "wir bauen otti ein rad grillparty" werden ;-)

günstige, interessante rahmen gibts zb von quantec (den hat lugggas gefahren) mehr darüber gerne per pm ;-)

mir franken helfen doch immer gerne ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## otti44 (3. Mai 2006)

ihr seid ja soo gut zu mir...
danke, für den link, didi.
@coffee:ich werde deinen vorschlag einer wohlwollenden prüfung unterziehen...

ab sofort beginnt meine informationsphase, ich hol mir nachher an der tanke schon mal eine fachzeitschrift mit hoffentlich einigen testberichten....


----------



## Wurscht (3. Mai 2006)

Hi otti!

Ich bin's zwar immer noch, aber vor etwas über einem Jahr war ich komplett unwissend. Ich hab hier 'um die Ecke' einen - nach meinem ersten Eindruck - relativ kompetenten Händler ausfindig gemacht.  

Und dann nahm das Drama seinen Lauf.   Gut, ich wurde eigentlich ganz korrekt beraten (Stand meines bescheidenen Wissens), und die Teile, die ich wollte, bekam ich auch rein.

Nach den ersten paar Kilometern konnte ich mich jedoch gleich davon überzeugen, daß die vermeintliche Kompetenz des Händlers durchaus auch ihre Grenzen hatte.
Während einer (zum Glück) bergauf-Passage klappte urplötzlich mein Lenker nach unten. Die Klemmung am Vorbau war wohl nicht so ganz korrekt angezogen...  

Ich hab dann im Laufe des vergangenen Jahres noch so die eine oder andere Odyssee mit eben diesem Rad und dem bewußten Händler erlebt, aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.

Mittlerweilen ärgere ich mich jedesmal, wenn ich einen Testbericht lese, wie gut doch die Bikes eines gewissen Händlers aus Koblenz sind - ich kenn kein besseres Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Und für das Geld, was mein No-name-Bike gekostet hat, hätte ich schon fast eines der XC-Elite ergattern können.

Mein Fazit: wenn du nicht selbst zu 100% ganz genau weißt, WELCHE Teile du haben willst (angefangen bei Sattelklemme, Vorbau, Steuerlager, Schnellspanner und diesen ganzen Kleinteilen), WO du sie am billigsten herbekommst, WIE genau sie verbaut werden (beachte: Fräsarbeiten sind notwendig bei der Montage einer Kurbelgarnitur mit diesen Außenlagern, z.B. LX oder XT, Scheibenbremssätteln u.ä.) und dir dann wirklich in ALLEN Belangen um's Bike selber helfen kannst, oder zumindest einen guten Kumpel in der Nachbarschaft hast, DANN würde ich doch zum Komplettkauf raten.

Wohlgemerkt: das ist die Meinung von einem, der wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat.   Ich hatte bloß vor 1 1/2 Jahren genau dieselbe Situation wie du wohl jetzt! Und ich wäre froh gewesen, wenn mir das einer gesagt hätte.

Wobei mir mittlerweile mein 'neues' Bike ganz gut gefällt!  


Hoffe, ich konnte helfen,

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## showman (3. Mai 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  uraltes noname-hardtail


Ok, hab ich jetzt net grad  


			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  ohne clickies


 Hab ich auch keine.


			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  ohne camelback


 Nicht zwingedn erforderlich.


			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  ohne handschuhe


 Eigentlich schon erforderlich außer Mann/Frau stürtzt nicht, dann nicht erforderlich.


			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  ohne brille


 Von Vorteil aber net zwingend erforderlich.


			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  mit defektem aldi-tacho


 Tacho is was für Pussies  


			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  mit regenjacke von aldi


 Hab ich auch dabei gehabt  


			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  mit abgenutzten bremsbelägen und


 Dafür ham meine gequietscht


			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

>  mit achter im hinterrad


 Kommt in den besten Familien vor  

Du siehst, so schlecht kommst gar net weg. Darfst trotzdem mal wieder mitfahren. 

*UND JETZT OBACHD,*

Treffpunkt ausnahmsweise mal um 10 Uhr am *Tiergarten Haupteingang*. Hab noch ein paar Spezialspezl angefont die evtl. auch kommen und die sind von Auswärtz.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Didi123 (3. Mai 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
>  ohne handschuhe
> ...
>  mit defektem aldi-tacho
> [...]



war heut' Mittag kurz beim Aldi - die hatten noch Tachos von vor zwei Wochen... 
Handschuhe waren auch noch da...


----------



## Mr.hardtail (3. Mai 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab so an 1500 bis 2000  gedacht, liege ich damit in einem realistischen bereich?
> dass ein serienfahrrad preiswerter ist als marke eigenbau ist schon klar. andrerseits bereitet mir meine regierung vermutlich weniger probleme, wenn die ausgaben scheibchenweise nach und nach erfolgen. es ist allein aus psychologischen gründen angenehmer und geschickter 10 x 250  auszugeben, als 1 x 1500 . außerdem macht es doch auch bestimmt spaß, die komponenten selbst an den rahmen zu schrauben, oder? im übrigen muss ich auch nicht immer das beste haben, das zweitbeste langt mir auch schon
> .
> lg, otti



Also wenns ein Hardtail werden soll kann ich Endorfin nur wärmstens empehlen  

Quantec soll aber auch sehr gute Rahmen machen. Die wären vom P/L-Verhältnis auch nicht schlecht.  

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## showman (3. Mai 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab so an 2000  gedacht, liege ich damit in einem realistischen bereich?


Absolut, wenns noch a ganz kleins bissi drauflegst kann ich dir des anbieten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (3. Mai 2006)

heyho,

also den quantec rahmen kann ich dir echt empfehlen... guter vortrieb, gutes gewicht und gebrochen is er bis jetzt auch nicht *g*

Ich denk net, dass ich nächste woche mitkann...muss lernen aber vielleicht hab ich glück!

Lucas


----------



## sideshowbob (4. Mai 2006)

also ich hätte da ein beinahe ungefahrenes scott scale 50 (keine 200km) als eigenaufbau daheim rumstehen ... da liegst du gut unter 1000,-


----------



## Coffee (4. Mai 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hätte da ein beinahe ungefahrenes scott scale 50 (keine 200km) als eigenaufbau daheim rumstehen ... da liegst du gut unter 1000,-



??? deines? größe?

P.S. was ist nun mal mit mitfahren ;-)

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (4. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. was ist nun mal mit mitfahren ;-)
> 
> coffee




ja genau was ist  mit mitfahren?
Räder sind zum fahren da


----------



## SpongeBob (4. Mai 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau was ist  mit mitfahren?
> RÃ¤der sind zum fahren daâ¦




Oder zum verkaufen


----------



## Mr.hardtail (4. Mai 2006)

@showi: Wie kommst du am Sonntag zum Tiergarten? Zug? Weil dann könnten wir uns ja wieder treffen ;-)

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## otti44 (4. Mai 2006)

@all und ein letztes mal of topic

danke nochmal für die tipps. ich hab mir heute ein "mountainbike test-special-heft 2006" gekauft und finde es auf den ersten blick ganz gut, um sich einen überblick über den gesamten markt zu machen und um herauszufinden, was man überhaupt braucht bzw. haben muss....die weiteren schritte sind dann wohl, beim händler live angucken, probefahren, budget überprüfen, kaufen.

ich melde mich wieder, wenn meine entscheidung für ein bestimmtes rad weiter gereift ist (vor dem finalen erwerb des objekts meiner begierde)

so, und jetzt gehts weiter mit dem tourenthread.

lg, otti


----------



## showman (4. Mai 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> @showi: Wie kommst du am Sonntag zum Tiergarten? Zug? Weil dann könnten wir uns ja wieder treffen ;-)
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Matthias


Weiß noch net. Mal schaun wie des Wetter so hällt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (5. Mai 2006)

hab ichs überlesen? wann treffen wir uns wo?

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (5. Mai 2006)

Am Tiergarten wäre ich dabei. Aber leider ist meine 40 beim Service. Weil der Sponge hat beim Schrauben entdeckt, dass in der Zugstufenkartusche das Gewinde schief drin sitzt. Das erklärt warum die Gabel wie sau geklabbert hat


----------



## smerles (6. Mai 2006)

Moin ihr Landratten, das Meer hat mich für immerhin 2 Wochen ausgespuckt bis es mich wieder zurückhaben will  Bei der Tiergartentour am Sonntag würd ich mitmischen, falls ihr fahrtechnisch nix allzu anspruchsvolles vor habt. Der Bund hats geschafft mich nu für fast schon n Jahr von jedem Trail fernzuhalten


----------



## showman (6. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hab ichs überlesen? wann treffen wir uns wo?
> 
> coffee


10 Uhr Haupteingang TG. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2006)

oki, 10 TG haupteingang ;-) i bin da

coffee


----------



## RedBullTeam (6. Mai 2006)

Also ich weiß noch net ob ich mein schaltwerk heute noch her kriege!  Aber wenn ich es noch bekomme und hinmontiere bin ich dabei!

Gruß
Red Bull


----------



## Mr.hardtail (6. Mai 2006)

Hi, 

muss leider für morgen absagen. Habe grad erfahren, dass morgen Familienausflug ist  

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß morgen und esst ein Stück Käsekuchen für mich mit  

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (6. Mai 2006)

Ihr macht Sachen. Gerade dann wenn meine Gabel durch Deutschland reist geht ihr am TG biken. Tzzzzz. Showi her mit den BigHit oder SX-Trail


----------



## showman (6. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Showi her mit den BigHit oder SX-Trail


Den Singlespeeder kannst ham  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (7. Mai 2006)

guten morgen,

leider kann ich nicht mit. habe gestern abend noch einen anruf gegen 23 uhr erhalten das meine schwester in KH musste. nach einer nun schlaflosen nacht muss ich da natürlich heute morgen gleich hin.


grüße coffee


----------



## weichling (7. Mai 2006)

Guten morgen,

@coffee, hoffentlich nix schlimmes bei deiner schwester.

ich komme auch zum TG.

weichling

des wochende im Bikerausch.


----------



## blacksurf (7. Mai 2006)

ich komme auch!


----------



## SpongeBob (7. Mai 2006)

@ Coffee

Ich hoffe es ist nichts Ernstes. Kopf hoch


----------



## blacksurf (7. Mai 2006)

@showi
das war mal wieder eine richtig nette Tour heute - schÃ¶ne Trails!
http://www.photo-online.de/01/ungelstaetten/
Bilderausbeute heute eher nicht so tollâ¦


----------



## Coffee (7. Mai 2006)

ich wär so gern dabei gewesen *heul*

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (7. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß was meinst @ Coffee


----------



## weichling (7. Mai 2006)

@showi , das war wirklic h ja super trailige Tour.
meine Bilder gibts es hier
www.gmrueger.de/0507Ungelstetten

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (7. Mai 2006)

Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch 
Das hab ich scho vermisst... Auch wenn mir jetzt erstma einiges wehtut


----------



## showman (7. Mai 2006)

Jou, war schee heut. Haben so ziemlich alles mitgenommen was so geht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2006)

So, bin wieder da und wenn alles gut geht werde ich die Woche mal die Kössertour abfahren. 
Und wird ungefähr so wie des Profil vom Emän ausschauen.
Nur der Kaisertrailhügel fällt weg, weil er fast identisch zum Louisentrail ist.
Und die Reihenfolge wird etwas anders....zwecks einkehren und fertigkeitsfaktor vor den Abfahrten.
Aber es kommen ein paar kleine Mikro Tourenauf und ab´s dazwischen mehr rein.


@Showman: Da schreibst du was über über ein Pussieprofil und stellst dann selber eins rein 
Hier ich hab mal ein richtiges. 

G.


----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showman: Da schreibst du was über über ein Pussieprofil und stellst dann selber eins rein
> Hier ich hab mal ein richtiges.
> 
> G.


Naja, die muß ich doch immer aweng dretzen   Wie wars bei den Franzmännern? 

@ übliche Verdächtige. Wer ist den alles bei dem Sinnlosschnellfahrevent in der Fränkischen? Des is doch kommendes Woende, oder? Hab ich da frei von euch oder geht trotzdem was zamm?  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (8. Mai 2006)

ich fahr sinnlos rum 
nächstes weekend wieder


----------



## rohbau (8. Mai 2006)

Sonntag hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

Hmmm, schaumer mal wie sich des so entwickelt und ob sich noch ein paar dabei sind.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (8. Mai 2006)

wär auch dabei ;-)

coffee


----------



## lugggas (8. Mai 2006)

hey,

hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour, ich war auf einer Taufe in München.

Nächstes WE hab ich nochmal Zeit, aber dann geht leider paar WOchen nix mehr...schulstress und so 

Haud nei

Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. Mai 2006)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour, ich war auf einer Taufe in München.
> 
> ...


Na da wären wir ja schon zu viert   Noch Freiwillige??? Wo wollt ihr eigentlich hin? Nochmal Scheune oder Tautenwind oder Spalt???

Gruß Showman


----------



## RedBullTeam (8. Mai 2006)

Bike is wieder einsatzfähig!!! 
Also wenns mir am Sonntag einigermaßen gut geht dann bin ich auch dabei. Bin mit dem mr. hardtail am Samstag in Eichstätt bei Rund um die Burg! Des mit der Tour werd ich warscheinlich kurzfristig entscheiden.  

Gruß 
Red Bull


----------



## Mr.hardtail (8. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wie Matthias schon angesprochen hat sind wir am Samstag ja in Eichstätt. Werde mal schauen, obs von der Fitness am Sonntag noch für ne ordentliche Tour reicht. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (9. Mai 2006)

tourgebiet egal, bin offen für alles ;-) hab ja nachholbedarf;-)


----------



## Jenny999 (9. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, schaumer mal wie sich des so entwickelt und ob sich noch ein paar dabei sind.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Wär auch dabei, wenn's nicht vor 10 Uhr losgeht...bin Sa Abend wieder auf 'nem Geburtstag.

Gruß - Jenny


----------



## dubbel (9. Mai 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> meine Bilder gibts es hier
> www.gmrueger.de/0507Ungelstetten


wo ist denn die stelle von p1020477.jpg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (9. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn die stelle von p1020477.jpg?


Tiergarten, Steinbrüchlein heißt das glaub ich. Frag mal den lowfat oder 
wotans_rache, die kennen sich das aus.

weichling


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn die stelle von p1020477.jpg?


sag mal dubbel, da warste aber auch schon. ist vor der achterbahn am
Buck... der batman kennt es auf jeden fall und wenn du es nicht kennst 
wird es aber zeit. kniffo ist da am sonntag mit seiner carbon ohne feder schleuder runter..


----------



## dubbel (9. Mai 2006)

ach so. 
sah nur komisch aus der perspektive aus - ich dachte, das sei was naues. 
aber wer is kniffo?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ach so.
> sah nur komisch aus der perspektive aus - ich dachte, das sei was naues.
> aber wer is kniffo?


neuzugang, fährt vielleicht auch heute abend mit


----------



## rohbau (9. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> tourgebiet egal, bin offen für alles ;-) hab ja nachholbedarf;-)



Geht mir ebenso, wahrscheinlich ist für mich eh alles Neuland. 
Wäre aber super wenn was zusammen geht.


----------



## showman (9. Mai 2006)

Also wenn wir in die Scheune fahren hat Jenny net so weit und wenn wir nach Spalt fahren haben die Hipoltsteiner net so weit. Kämpft es aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2006)

Hei,
hab heute mal die Fichtelgebirgsrunde abgefahren.
Hier mal die Eckdaten:

1032 Hm´s
3.16h Fahrzeit (also so des doppelte einrechnen, man weiß ja nie )
42km (wegen erhöten Tourenanteil irgendwie 10km länger geworden )
Essen/Kuchen fassen so ca. 2-2.5h nach Start.

Jetzt bin ich am Ende 


G.


----------



## Jenny999 (10. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn wir in die Scheune fahren hat Jenny net so weit und wenn wir nach Spalt fahren haben die Hipoltsteiner net so weit. Kämpft es aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm...ich würd mich auch geschlagen geben   Mein Freund schläft eh weiter...egal ob nun 7 oder 8 aufstehen angesagt ist


----------



## blacksurf (10. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hei,
> hab heute mal die Fichtelgebirgsrunde abgefahren.
> Hier mal die Eckdaten:
> 
> ...




ah sehr gut 
der Wandertag steht 
Ich bin dabei wenns zeitlich passt


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2006)

Prima

jetzt brauchen wir also nur noch einen termin  

showieee bitte an die rezepzion kommen  

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenny999 (10. Mai 2006)

Dann mach ich auch gleich mal meine Anmeldung fertig *kritzel*


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2006)

ich würde sagen der guide entscheidet ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (10. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde sagen der guide entscheidet ;-)
> 
> coffee


Genau

@ Jörg, Terminvorschläge bitte.

Gruß Showman

PS: Kommenden Sonntag mit Spalt/Pflugsmühle einverstanden???


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2006)

Also ein Sonntag wäre ratsam.
Wie wäre es denn schon am 21.Mai. Da ist irgendwie nix.
Dann kommen lauter so komische lange Wochenenden.
Muß des mal koordinieren, weil die Streckenbauaktion am Oko ist gerade in der entscheidenden letzte Phase in den nächsten 10 Tagen.
Ach und mit so Zugzeugs kenn ich mich ja garnet aus 
Kommt ja zeitmäßig drauf an wenn der am Sonntag zurrück fährt.
Sagt mal wenns euch net paßt, bzw. welches Wochenende schlecht ist. 

G.


----------



## showman (10. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein Sonntag wäre ratsam.
> Wie wäre es denn schon am 21.Mai.


Bin ich net da. Schlage den 28ten vor. Wie schauts da aus? 

Gruß Showman


----------



## lugggas (10. Mai 2006)

ich meld mich hiermit auchma an, kann aber nix verprechen!

lUcÂs


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2006)

28 ist garnix, sind blacky und ich am rhönfeldzug mit dem ESK.

grüße coffee

P.S. wegen dem sonntag spalt ist ok, wann soll ich in roth am bahnhof sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2006)

Aber 28. ist wirklich blöd. Da bin ich wahrscheinlich am Rocky Mountain treffen. 

Also weitere Vorschläge 


G.


----------



## showman (10. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber 28. ist wirklich blöd. Da bin ich wahrscheinlich am Rocky Mountain treffen.
> 
> Also weitere Vorschläge
> 
> ...


4. Juni.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (10. Mai 2006)

So, Toxo rief heute an. Die Gabel wurde heute an mich zurück geschickt, mehr als die normalen Serivcekosten und das Tunning brauche ich nicht zahlen. Cool. Was ist nun am Sonntag? Irgendwas wo ich mal die Hälfte der Tour schaffe?


----------



## blacksurf (10. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Juni.
> 
> Gruß Showman




ööhm da hab werd ich wieder ein Jahr älter als ich schon Ausschau 
das findet dann mein Liebster nicht so nett wenn ich da ohne ihn wandern geh
gegen eine kurze Eisdielentour hätte er sicher nix aber den ganzen Tag


----------



## showman (11. Mai 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ööhm da hab werd ich wieder ein Jahr älter als ich schon Ausschau


Dann werd halt irgentwann anders älter. Obwohl, so alt wie du ausschaust wirst eh net, also wurscht  Jetzt wirds aber langsam eng mit Terminen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## lugggas (11. Mai 2006)

Halloooo Leute!

wollt  ma fragen, ob einer schon das coole gelände in tennenlohe kennt!

Wenn ja, kömma doch da bissl rumheizen und wenn nicht, zeig ich euch das gerne mal! 
ich finds da echt lustich   


Grüßle


Lucas


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2006)

Tennenlohe?
Davon hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
Wo liegt das denn?


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2006)

@BATMAN: kann es sein, daß du ein  vergessen hast?

@lugggas: meinst du die Panzerschießbahn östlich der B4?
Oder gibts was neues in Dennaloh, was wirklich noch niemand kennt?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Mai 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @lugggas: meinst du die Panzerschießbahn östlich der B4?
> Oder gibts was neues in Dennaloh, was wirklich noch niemand kennt?



hm vielleicht haben die jetzt doch unter der erde was gebaut? denen war
es bestimmt über der erde nicht hübsch genug.

@luggas: wenn du tenn gut findest dann such doch mal die kalchtrails. die wirste dann mögen..


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Mai 2006)

Ich kann ihm ja den Rampagefelsen zeigen  
Konnte sogar dem Wotan im Tennenloher Wald neue Sachen zeigen.
Auch wenn wir zu Fuß im Moor gelandet sind 
Als Tennenloher hat man natürlich Insiderwissen  

Es gibt aber genug die noch nich zwischen Tennelohe und Kalchreuth unterwegs waren.


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2006)

@ showman,

also wann am sonntag in roth? zur auswahl zwecks S-bahn hab ich 9.34 oder 10.14 uhr

@ spongebob, det schaffste schon. nur brav essen und trinken mitnehmen ;-)

coffee


----------



## rohbau (12. Mai 2006)

@Showi @ coffee

Also Bahnhof-Busbahnhof oder so alles halt. 
Also diesen Sonntag, nächsten Sonntag.

21. / 28. geht ned bin ich am Gardasee / Ledrosee


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2006)

@ rohmbau,

diesen sonntag, bahnhof roth, uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben vom guide ;-)

coffee


----------



## rohbau (12. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ rohmbau,
> 
> diesen sonntag, bahnhof roth, uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben vom guide ;-)
> 
> coffee



OK kappiert. Entweder mit dem Rad von SC nach Roth oder auch mit dem Zug oder mit dem Auto (das wäre aber dekadent und unsportlich), wie kommt den unser Guide ;-) nach Roth?


----------



## lugggas (12. Mai 2006)

ah anscheinend is tennenlohe doch bekannter als ich dachte 
ich mein halt das gebiet unterhalb von so einem Aussichtsplätzle

kalchreuther trails kenn ich auch, aber nonet alle also bin noch nicht alle gefahren die ich gesehen hab.

@all: wie kommt man am besten von Vach nach Roth?^^
mal schaun vielleicht fahr ich in der S3 mit, vielleicht hat mein vater auch nix besseres zu tun also mich zu fahren 

Greeze

Lucas


----------



## Ken****Barbie (12. Mai 2006)

Tennenlohe, Kalchreuth sind auch meine Lieblingstrails.

Ich sag des mal ganz pauschal die schönsten, anspruchvollsten und schnellsten Trails in Franken...also ich hab noch nichts besseres gefunden.
Und vorallem du entdeckst echt immer wieder neue Trails von dennen du vorher nichts wusstest.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Mai 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> Tennenlohe, Kalchreuth sind auch meine Lieblingstrails.
> 
> Ich sag des mal ganz pauschal die schönsten, anspruchvollsten und schnellsten Trails in Franken...also ich hab noch nichts besseres gefunden.
> Und vorallem du entdeckst echt immer wieder neue Trails von dennen du vorher nichts wusstest.


komm endlich mal zum buck ...


----------



## Jenny999 (12. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showman,
> 
> also wann am sonntag in roth? zur auswahl zwecks S-bahn hab ich 9.34 oder 10.14 uhr
> 
> ...


mir wär 10:14 Uhr lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (12. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showman,
> 
> also wann am sonntag in roth? zur auswahl zwecks S-bahn hab ich 9.34 oder 10.14 uhr
> 
> ...


Mahlzeit,

also Treffpunkt kommender Sonntag in Roth am Hauptbahnhof   um 10:14 Uhr +/- 1 Minute   Tempo wird diesmal echt gemütlich weil ich kräkel a bissl. Vorraussetzung wie immer einigermaßen passendes Wetter. Wenns pißt bleib ich zu Haus. Notfalls tellmer am So. früh.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (12. Mai 2006)

Ok. Falls es doch nix wird.... Ich schau kurz nach 9 Uhr noch mal ins Forum..ich denk, dass ich mich spät. halb zehn auf den Weg machen muss...muss noch mal schauen!


----------



## rohbau (12. Mai 2006)

OK heißt 10.05 in Schwabach weg und 10.14 in Roth HBF.


----------



## showman (12. Mai 2006)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> OK heißt 10.05 in Schwabach weg und 10.14 in Roth HBF.


Wo wohnst denn in SC? Könntst evtl. mit dem Auto mitfahren wenn wir uns irgentwo treffen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Mai 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> komm endlich mal zum buck ...




Sag mal, ich bin ja echt oft draußen und auch ziemlich lange, aber welche von Euch sieht man da nie. Fahrt ihr auch oder redet ihr nur vom fahren?


----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, ich bin ja echt oft draußen und auch ziemlich lange, aber welche von Euch sieht man da nie. Fahrt ihr auch oder redet ihr nur vom fahren?



die dürfen nicht mit den zonenkindern spielen.


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Mai 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> die dürfen nicht mit den zonenkindern spielen.




Achso, schon gewundert.


----------



## showman (13. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, ich bin ja echt oft draußen und auch ziemlich lange, aber welche von Euch sieht man da nie. Fahrt ihr auch oder redet ihr nur vom fahren?


Da bin ich schon gefahren da bist du noch nackert um den Christbaum grennt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2006)

oki, 10.14 roth bhf geht klar ;-) notfalltel. ab morgen früh einsatzbereit ;-)

@ jenny, wenn würde ich was hier rein schreiben bis 9. du kannst mich aber auch anrufen befor du los fährst.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. Mai 2006)

Wer hat denn bloß des däpperte Wetter bestellt   Also wenns morgen auch so ist schlage ich vor das wir uns den ganzen Tag in der Südtiroler aufhalten  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2006)

wieso, hier ist es gerade trocken *gG*


----------



## lugggas (13. Mai 2006)

sorry jungs und mädels,

aber ich kann morgen leider net 

wünsch euch viel Spaß


lucas


----------



## Jenny999 (13. Mai 2006)

@ coffee 
Fährst Du wieder vom Hbf? Wann geht's dann dort los? Vielleicht nehm ich diesmal auch die Bahn und könnte am Hbf. dazustoßen...


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2006)

@ jenny, nee ich fahr ab eibach bahnhof. aber warten wir mal noch ab. hier regnet es gerade ekelhaft *pfui*

coffee


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

In Schwabach nieselts  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenny999 (14. Mai 2006)

Hm...der Zug fährt in ER 9:02 Uhr los und zur Zeit ist hier alles grau in grau und nass...nach Besserung siehts nicht aus. Hab mir leider noch keine Regenhose gekauft und nur die Jacke reicht halt nicht lang  Aber vielleicht wirds ja noch ruckzuck hell  

@Coffee Ich meld mich halb neun noch mal....


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

Also ich glaub des wird nix. Jetzt regnets und alles ist grau in grau. Fahrmer lieber mit dem Auto nach ungelstätten dann sparmer und die dreckigen Sachen   Oder wir warten bis Mittag. Gestern wurde es ja auch besser.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2006)

oki, jenny hat mich gerade angerufen. so wollen wir auch nciht fahren. also erstmal nix mit roth heute früh *heul*

schade

coffee


----------



## Jenny999 (14. Mai 2006)

hm...wirklich schade, hab mich schon soo drauf gefreut  Hoffentlich klappts bald mal wieder...bin die nächsten Wochenenden eigentlich immer in ER!


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

Ja schaumer halt mal später. Evtl. geht ja noch Ungelstätten so um 12 oder 13 Uhr.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. Mai 2006)

Moin,

Matthias und ich werden heute nicht mitfahren. Der Marathon gestern hat doch einige Körner gekostet und deshalb wollen wir heute erstmal etwas relaxen. Wir wünschen euch aber dennoch eine gute Fahrt, falls bei euch heute was zam geht.

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2006)

hier schüttet es gerade aus kübeln. war also die richtige entscheidung.

coffee


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

In Schwabach auch. Glaub auch net wirklich das des heut noch deutlich besser wird  Naja, wartmer mal ab. Hab ich wenighstens Zeit mir ein paar neue  "EINSÄTZE" einfallen zu lassen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## rohbau (14. Mai 2006)

@ Showi, wohn in Forsthof.

Ne na des kann ned sein erst Freitag am Heidenberg Schaltwerk in den Arsch gefahren (sorry für den Ausdruck) und nun dieses verpisste Wetter (den Ausdruck nehme ich nicht zurück).

Hab heute schon abgespült, den Keller aufgräumt, Wäsche gewaschen - Hiiiiiiillllllffffffeeeeeeeeeeee
ich werd noch zum Hausmann bei dem Wetter. Bitte radln jetzt gleich oder ich geh raus in den Garten und knicke sämtliche Heckenrosen meines Nachbarn ab.


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> @ Showi, wohn in Forsthof.


Ich in Uigenau, also genau nebenan   Komm halt mal rüber  Jetzt is ja a bissl besser geworden. Zumindest regnets seit ner Stunde nimmer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2006)

ja ich bin auch schon am bügelbergabarbeiten nur wegen dem scheiss wetter *grummel* aber ihr seit so weit weeeeeech, was mach ich nun denn nur...

coffee


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

Jetz bleib ma locker Mama. Wird scho noch heute. Wie wärs mit Scheune?

Gruß Showman


----------



## rohbau (14. Mai 2006)

10 Minuten sitz gerade im Büro wegen INet. Melde mich gleich über den Ether.


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

In Schwabach wirds jetzt deutlich heller.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2006)

aber hier in N ist es noch dunkelgrauingraunieselregenschrecklich


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

Moment, ich blas des schnell rüber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2006)

ich glaub es wirkt schon..


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2006)

okidoki...schnellfertigbügel und dann in radklamottenwerfe ;-)


----------



## showman (14. Mai 2006)

Booooaaaahhhhh,

war des jetzt geilomat. Mama hat sogar eine Showeinlage gezeigt   Und ich hab in der Scheune a weng gschaut     War genau getimed. In Schwabach wirds scho wieder dunkel. Aber jetzt is wurscht. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (14. Mai 2006)

Ich war auch am Tiergarten und alles trocken. Aber im Regen durfte ich dann heim fahren, nett


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2006)

das habt ihr nun davon, dass ihr immer so früh fahren wollt. 
bin heut um 12.45 uhr gestartet, nach ner halben stunde kam die sonne raus und hat mir bis zum dem schauer, gegen 19:00 uhr, den weg geleuchtet. hab mich dann ne halbe stunde im bahnhof in nürnberg untergestellt und dann gings an die restlichen 14 km bis heroldsberg. insgesamt sind 100 km mit 1600 hm zusammen gekommen. das dürfte heut nur noch blacksurf übertroffen haben.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auch am Tiergarten und alles trocken. Aber im Regen durfte ich dann heim fahren, nett



warst du einer von den beiden, die mich zu tode erschrocken haben, als sie aus einer line auf nen hauptweg kamen?


----------



## SpongeBob (14. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß net mal welchen Hauptweg du meinst. Aber ich wars net, war alleine unterwegs, so ziemlich.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß net mal welchen Hauptweg du meinst.



ich weiß es ja auch nicht. war nur ne breite forstautobahn.


----------



## SpongeBob (14. Mai 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß es ja auch nicht. war nur ne breite forstautobahn.




Und hast Platz gemacht? Denn DH'ler haben immer Vorrang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Und hast Platz gemacht? Denn DH'ler haben immer Vorrang!



war ja genug platz da. die werden sich nur gedacht haben: geil jetzt haben wir wieder jemanden mit unseren full face helmen erschreckt.


----------



## rohbau (15. Mai 2006)

@Showmann @coffee
Danke füs einpacken und mitnehmen. 

War ja klar wenn Herr Showmann und rohbau nach Nürnberg fahren wirds gut Wetter, denn wenn Engel reisen . . . 

War absolut genial schöne Ausfahrt, goiler Weg , suuupppperrr Kuchen , eine holllaaa Bedienung an der Kuchentheke  , und ein paar nette Stunteinlagen, mehr als Kratzer nichts gewesen.
Werd auf jedenfall öfter dabei sein. Euch beiden und allen anderen eine schöne Woche, ich bin 5 Tage in Karlsruhe und dann  eine Woche am Gardasee und dann melde ich mich mal wieder.


----------



## Jenny999 (15. Mai 2006)

War leider erst zu spät wieder online. Hab ich wohl noch 'ne richtig nette Ausfahrt verpasst...


----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2006)

@ jenny, sorry, war recht spontan das ganze, sonst hätt ich dich ncohmal angerufen.

@ alle, netter blauer fleck am linken innenoberschenkel *gG*

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (15. Mai 2006)

was macht IHR wieder für Sachen ohne mich....ts ts


----------



## showman (15. Mai 2006)

Mama kann jetzt auch Tricks   Hat einen Nohandsfrontflip gezeigt   Top sach ich dir. Nur mit der Landung haperts noch  Geh in Spalt evtl. heut noch spionieren  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2006)

Des ist normalerweise dem Emän seine Spezialität....des macht der so oft das wir´s sogar schon auf Foto haben.
Einmal hat er es sogar direkt neben mir fahrend am Oko auf der Forststraße gemacht.
Des sieht dann voll genial aus wennste daneben herfährst.


G.


----------



## showman (15. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Des ist normalerweise dem Emän seine Spezialität....des macht der so oft das wir´s sogar schon auf Foto haben.
> Einmal hat er es sogar direkt neben mir fahrend am Oko auf der Forststraße gemacht.
> Des sieht dann voll genial aus wennste daneben herfährst.
> 
> ...


Ich seh scho, lauter Künstler unter uns  

Gruß Showman


----------



## guetti (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin gerade bißchen am stöbern in den Threads und was finde ich da, ein Höhneprofil was ich gerne mal abfahren würde. Gibt es für die "Kosseine 4 DH tour" auch eine Streckenbeschreibung  ? War am 30.04. hier zu sehen.

Grüße Guetti


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2006)

guetti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin gerade bißchen am stöbern in den Threads und was finde ich da, ein Höhneprofil was ich gerne mal abfahren würde. Gibt es für die "Kosseine 4 DH tour" auch eine Streckenbeschreibung  ? War am 30.04. hier zu sehen.
> 
> Grüße Guetti




Schreib des ganze nommal in "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge" und dann funktioniert des mit der Antwort viel besser.  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohbau (16. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh scho, lauter Künstler unter uns
> 
> Gruß Showman



Hab auch nen tiefblaugrüngelb gefärbten Fleck am Oberschenkel. 
Andere sitzen nach solchen Aktionen beim Doktor.


----------



## showman (16. Mai 2006)

Meld mich ab Sonntag bis Donnerstag ab. Am Woende müßt ihr euch mal mit euch selbst beschäftigen  

Aber am 28. gehts wieder voll los und zwar mit der Spalter *HOPFEN UND TABAK TOUR 2006*. Sagt an wer Zeit und Lust hat. Start wieder in Roth am Bahnhof um ungefähr 10:14 Uhr. Wird aber dann schon aweng weit (55 Km +/-) und ich weiß net ob des zu weit is  weil hoch is auch (1000 Hm +/-) Wahlweise ginge als Startpunkt auch Georgetown. Is dann halt nix mit S-Bahn sondern Regionalexpress aber 20 Km weniger. Voraussetzung is natürlich trockenes Wetter weil sonst is die Ausfallquote zu hoch  Also Freiwillige bitte!!!

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. Mai 2006)

Klingt interessant ;-)


----------



## lugggas (17. Mai 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt interessant ;-)



schon


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Mai 2006)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> ah anscheinend is tennenlohe doch bekannter als ich dachte
> ich mein halt das gebiet unterhalb von so einem Aussichtsplätzle
> 
> kalchreuther trails kenn ich auch, aber nonet alle also bin noch nicht alle gefahren die ich gesehen hab.
> ...



In Tennenlohe gibts sogar 3 Puffs und einen Dönerstand


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> In Tennenlohe gibts sogar 3 Puffs und einen Dönerstand




psssssssssst der kerl ist ncoh minderjährig  

coffee


----------



## lugggas (18. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> psssssssssst der kerl ist ncoh minderjährig
> 
> coffee




wie, is döner erst ab 18 oder was 


HA noch 4 Monate und 1 Tag und ich bin nichtmehr minderjährig  


Lucas


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2006)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> wie, is döner erst ab 18 oder was
> 
> 
> HA noch 4 Monate und 1 Tag und ich bin nichtmehr minderjährig
> ...




neee, döner ist ok, guten hunger *gg*


----------



## lugggas (18. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> neee, döner ist ok, guten hunger *gg*



da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen...

...nur: Dienstag Mittag bitte nich in Fürth rumfahren, da hab ich mal wieder fahrstunde   Außer ihr wollt aus-beschleunigt/gebremst werden *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich sag einfach mal einen guten Tag - Snowman hat mir den Tipp hier gegeben.( Ich soll mich hier mal umschauen.  )
Ich bin meistens am alten Kanal unterwegs und im Wald drum rum .
Ich fahr auch noch nicht so lange - bin auch deswegen nicht die Beste - aber es macht mir Spaß  . 
Problem abzusteigen und zu schieben habe ich keines wegs. Das schieb ich dann einfach auf mein Alter. *frechlach*
vlg und winke
Andrea


----------



## Jenny999 (22. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Meld mich ab Sonntag bis Donnerstag ab. Am Woende müßt ihr euch mal mit euch selbst beschäftigen
> 
> Aber am 28. gehts wieder voll los und zwar mit der Spalter *HOPFEN UND TABAK TOUR 2006*. Sagt an wer Zeit und Lust hat. Start wieder in Roth am Bahnhof um ungefähr 10:14 Uhr. Wird aber dann schon aweng weit (55 Km +/-) und ich weiß net ob des zu weit is  weil hoch is auch (1000 Hm +/-) Wahlweise ginge als Startpunkt auch Georgetown. Is dann halt nix mit S-Bahn sondern Regionalexpress aber 20 Km weniger. Voraussetzung is natürlich trockenes Wetter weil sonst is die Ausfallquote zu hoch  Also Freiwillige bitte!!!
> 
> Gruß Showman


Bin dabei. Startpunkt: Roth


----------



## RedBullTeam (22. Mai 2006)

Ich werd noch ne Woche ausfallen! 
Hatte in der Arbeit einen kleinen Unfall und bin am Mittelfinger genäht worden! der Dr. hat gemeint das ich meinen Finger bis 1. Juni nicht übermäßig belasten darf.  
Immerhin hab ich scho 4 Tage ohne bike ausgehalten!  

Also euch nen schönen Ausflug am Sonntag und hoffentlich bin ich bald wieder dabei  
Gruß Red Bull


----------



## Mr.hardtail (22. Mai 2006)

RedBullTeam schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd noch ne Woche ausfallen!
> Hatte in der Arbeit einen kleinen Unfall und bin am Mittelfinger genäht worden! der Dr. hat gemeint das ich meinen Finger bis 1. Juni nicht übermäßig belasten darf.
> Immerhin hab ich scho 4 Tage ohne bike ausgehalten!



Schon 4 Tage ohne Bike? Ich glaub ich würd sterben, wenn ich länger mal ned trainieren kann.  

Aber lass es vorerst mal lieber, wie der Doc schon gesagt hat. Wenn du vier Betäubungsspritzen gebraucht hast wars wohl doch was ganz schön heftiges.  

Schade, dass du nicht dabei bist, aber der Sommer fängt ja gerade erst an  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Jenny999 (23. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen....wie schaut's am Donnerstag aus? Bekommen wir bei passendem Wetter 'ne kleine Ausfahrt zusammen oder sind die Herren lieber unter sich?  

Jenny


----------



## race-jo (24. Mai 2006)

hallo,

ich komm am donnertag und bleib so bis ca freitag im fichtelgebirge, also wohne bei fulda wenn das jemanden was sagt. würd gerne mal ein paar trails kennen lernen, den von der kösseine zu dem resteraunt an der luisenburg kenn ich schon....der is wirklich erste sahne, aber ein bisschen wenig für eine tour  
also lasst mal was hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (24. Mai 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit zusammen....wie schaut's am Donnerstag aus? Bekommen wir bei passendem Wetter 'ne kleine Ausfahrt zusammen oder sind die Herren lieber unter sich?
> 
> Jenny


So, bin wieder da. Ja wenns Wetter paßt wär ich scho dabei. Wohin? Ungelstätten??? Also wenns net regnet werd ich so um 10 Uhr vom Löwensaal durch die Klamm in die Scheune fahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Achtung71 (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo showmann,

ich wär auch dabei ab 10 oder vielleicht geht auch 10.30 ;-) Uhr in der Klamm.

Gruss M


----------



## showman (25. Mai 2006)

Achtung71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo showmann,
> 
> ich wär auch dabei ab 10 oder vielleicht geht auch 10.30 ;-) Uhr in der Klamm.
> 
> Gruss M


Ok, dann 10:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Löwensaal oberhalb vom Tiergarten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Achtung71 (25. Mai 2006)

Ok 10.30 ich komme!


----------



## Jenny999 (25. Mai 2006)

mist...zu spät gelesen, aber hier regnets eh schon den ganzen morgen...


----------



## showman (25. Mai 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> mist...zu spät gelesen, aber hier regnets eh schon den ganzen morgen...


Tja, wer früher ließt is klar im Vorteil   Hat uns auch einmal erwischt. War aber dann doch noch richtig gut mit Herrn M. und meiner Wenigkeit. Trafen in der Scheune dann noch die Rother Freerideprominenz und natürlich meine Lieblingsbedienung     Somit war der Tag dann vollends gerettet  

@ Andrea, wär genau das richtige für dich gewesen. War aweng kurz angebunden aber biken und tippen gibt immer grausame Verluste unter den Wanderern  


Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo Snowman, 
wichtig es war schön und wegen dem Tippen - kein Problem.  Wollen ja nicht das sie in Nbg und Umgebung auch noch irgendwelche Trails sperren, weil Biker alles niedermähen  
Ich bin gestern noch tierisch nass geworden - aber da muss man wohl durch.
vlg und einen schönen Tag
Andrea


----------



## lugggas (26. Mai 2006)

wie schauts etz dann eig mit sonntag aus?

Wenn net regnet bin ich hoffentlich aber nur vielleicht dabei


----------



## showman (26. Mai 2006)

Wartmer mal ab wie sich des Wetter entwickelt. Wenns so bleibt machts wenig Sinn. Ich würd sagen wir entscheiden das kurzfristig. Also immer mal wieder reinschaun.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wartmer mal ab wie sich des Wetter entwickelt. Wenns so bleibt machts wenig Sinn. Ich würd sagen wir entscheiden das kurzfristig. Also immer mal wieder reinschaun.



Ich weiß auch noch nicht 100%ig ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin, denn falls des Rennrad morgen da ist wird am Sonntag den ganzen Tag "Pussy-Bike" gefahren.   

Aber ich schau trotzdem hin und wieder mal rein, wegen der Tour am Sonntag.

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (27. Mai 2006)

Also sonntag 80% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit steht im indaned

aber das letzte mal wie ich in roth dabei war hats ja auch gschifft...


----------



## weichling (27. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Meld mich ab Sonntag bis Donnerstag ab. Am Woende müßt ihr euch mal mit euch selbst beschäftigen
> 
> Aber am 28. gehts wieder voll los und zwar mit der Spalter *HOPFEN UND TABAK TOUR 2006*. Sagt an wer Zeit und Lust hat. Start wieder in Roth am Bahnhof um ungefähr 10:14 Uhr. Wird aber dann schon aweng weit (55 Km +/-) und ich weiß net ob des zu weit is  weil hoch is auch (1000 Hm +/-) Wahlweise ginge als Startpunkt auch Georgetown. Is dann halt nix mit S-Bahn sondern Regionalexpress aber 20 Km weniger. Voraussetzung is natürlich trockenes Wetter weil sonst is die Ausfallquote zu hoch  Also Freiwillige bitte!!!
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ich überlege noch ob ich mitfahr.
10:14 ? der Zug aus Richtung Nbg kommt doch um 9:59 an ?

Ich bin leicht verwirrt und nicht sicher ob ich den Fahrplan richtig lese ? Hilfe!

weichling


----------



## showman (27. Mai 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege noch ob ich mitfahr.
> 10:14 ? der Zug aus Richtung Nbg kommt doch um 9:59 an ?
> 
> Ich bin leicht verwirrt und nicht sicher ob ich den Fahrplan richtig lese ? Hilfe!
> ...


10:14 Uhr is die S-Bahn. 9:59 Uhr ist der Regionalexpress. Bin mir aber net sicher ob des morgen was wird weils scho mal wieder regnet. Auf jeden Fall morgen früh nochmal hier reinschaun. Wenns regnet bleib ich lieber zu Hause und schau mir zum 20ten mal Roam an  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (27. Mai 2006)

Jupp, aus Erlangen wären wir schon 9:59 Uhr in Roth. Hoffentlich klappts...

Bis morgen früh dann!


----------



## Mr.hardtail (27. Mai 2006)

Also ich muss absagen für morgen. Bei mir wirds morgen zeitlich einfach zu eng. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und fahrt vorsichtig bei dem Wetter ;-)


----------



## showman (28. Mai 2006)

*Absage*

in Schwabach schiffts Stufe 8 von 10. Und hat auch die ganze Nacht geregnet. Da bleib ich lieber Daheim.


Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (28. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen allerseits, ok...dann pack ich mal den Rucksack wieder aus und widme mich dem sonstigen Sonntagsgeschehen.  
Schönen Sonntag noch. Gruß - Jenny


----------



## lugggas (28. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Absage*
> 
> in Schwabach schiffts Stufe 8 von 10. Und hat auch die ganze Nacht geregnet. Da bleib ich lieber Daheim.
> 
> ...



puh, doch nich zu lange geschlafen  

naja also im Moment schiffts bei mir nich...vielleicht werd ich später n bissl die Abfahrt da bei Hub unsicher machen


----------



## showman (28. Mai 2006)

Also wenn mich zur Zeit was aufregt dann des Wetter. Naja, was solls. Hab den angebrochenen Nachmittag für eine kleine Spionageausfahrt genutzt. Und tatatata, gleich noch was neues mit in die Hopfen und Tabaktour eingebaut. Was schönes für unsere Fotografen und Fahrtechnisch gar net so einfach   Geht aber nur bei Trockenheit. Außerdem gibt es eine neue Variante der Schwarzachschlucht Tour (bissl verkürzt) und (@ Blacky) die Käskoungabfahrt hab ich mit Herrn M im nassen probiert. Was für totale Weicheier  Jetzt wirds Zeit dast mit der neuen Maschine mal in die Gänge kommst.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (28. Mai 2006)

@showi
apropos Weicheiabfahrt ;o)
Warum blast ihr die Touren dauernd ab
Nebel und Regen konnten und nicht aufhalten die Rhön an drei Tagen zu erobern


----------



## blacksurf (28. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> die Käskoungabfahrt hab ich mit Herrn M im nassen probiert. Was für totale Weicheier  Jetzt wirds Zeit dast mit der neuen Maschine mal in die Gänge kommst.
> 
> Gruß Showman



apropos ist M. mal mit der dir gesprungen?


----------



## showman (28. Mai 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> apropos ist M. mal mit der dir gesprungen?


Nein, des hammer morgen vor   Ich bin in den letzten Tagen mehr naß geworden als das ganze letzte Jahr   Aber wir können extra für dich die Spalt Runde mal im nassen fahren   Da bini mal gschpannt wieviel Überlebende des gibt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## rohbau (29. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin in den letzten Tagen mehr naß geworden als das ganze letzte Jahr
> 
> So bin vom bis 28°C, ausgeschrieben ACHTUNDZWANZIGGRAD  , warmen Gardasee zurück. Da hats nur einen Tag geregnet  . 6 Tage geilste Auf- und Abfahrten  , aber was erzähl ich da Showi du kennst es ja selber. Nachdem hier nur ABSAGEN entschieden werden habe ich mich zu einer erneuten Reise in den Süden verleiten lassen  , übers nächste lange WE. Die Woche dannach muß ich in Mailand arbeiten, also wenn ihr dringend Handtaschen  oder modische Regenwesten   oder Taucheranzüge   braucht dann gebt mir eure Bestellung durch.


----------



## Coffee (29. Mai 2006)

ihr weicheier *gg* memmen, warmduscher.....des bissla regen *pfffffff*

coffee


----------



## showman (29. Mai 2006)

Na wartet nur. Ihr kriegt euer Fett scho no. Will aber dann ka Gejammer hören von wegen "da is ja nu feucht, da kammer net fahren, jammer, grein, jammer"  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (29. Mai 2006)

showi, warte mal bis wir unsere bilderflut von den letzten 3 touren um rhönland geladen haben, blacky und ich haben jetzt quasi schwimmhäute und trotzen jedem regen *lol*

coffee


----------



## showman (29. Mai 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> blacky und ich haben jetzt quasi schwimmhäute und trotzen jedem regen *lol*
> 
> coffee


Genau das wollte ich vermeiden. War aber trotzdem gestern, vorgestern und vorvorgestern unterwegs. Und in der Scheune war ich letztens auch.

Gruß Showman


----------



## lugggas (29. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das wollte ich vermeiden. War aber trotzdem gestern, vorgestern und vorvorgestern unterwegs. Und in der Scheune war ich letztens auch.
> 
> Gruß Showman



bist aber n ganz n großer  
ich bin die abfahrt da bei hub gefahren, auch derbst versifft...
aber: ganz neue Erfahrung im wahrsten sinne des wortes den berg runterzuschwimmen...so mehr oder weniger


----------



## blacksurf (29. Mai 2006)

Obacht jetzt


----------



## showman (29. Mai 2006)

Naja, ausnahmsweise fahr ich mal mit. Auch wenns regnet   Aber ich will dann nen richtigen Koung   Und ich brauch genug Zeit zum umschauen   wenns da is   Also net gleich wieder davonrennen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (29. Mai 2006)

@showi 
ach ja und für Fotos wird natürlich auch gesorgt ich bring Ihn mit und leih ihn dir auch mal kurz
aber nur ganz arg kurz!


----------



## showman (29. Mai 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> ach ja und für Fotos wird natürlich auch gesorgt ich bring Ihn mit und leih ihn dir auch mal kurz
> aber nur ganz arg kurz!


Also ab genau jetzt werden die Teller leergegessen sonst klapperts  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Hörn-Rider (29. Mai 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Obacht jetzt



Die Sache mit dem Guide find ich gut   
Bis jetzt schaut's subba aus.
Es sei denn, ich hab am Abend vorher am Berch in Er zuviel Höhenmeter gemacht, höhö.


----------



## blacksurf (30. Mai 2006)

Hörni, würd mich schon freuen wenn du mitfährst,
schliesslich wird man nicht alle Tage so alt


----------



## Coffee (30. Mai 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache mit dem Guide find ich gut
> Bis jetzt schaut's subba aus.
> Es sei denn, ich hab am Abend vorher am Berch in Er zuviel Höhenmeter gemacht, höhö.




da reisst di halt amol zam gell  

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. Mai 2006)

also der Trend sagt eindeutig das Wetter am Sonntag wird spitzenmässig


----------



## showman (30. Mai 2006)

Also ich weiß ja net wo du nach dem Wetter schaust aber da wo ich schau solls ungefähr die nächsten 10000 Jahre regnen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Pino (30. Mai 2006)

Kälte hin, Regen her - bei deeeeeem Anlass muss man schließlcih fahren! Ich bin dabei!
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (30. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß ja net wo du nach dem Wetter schaust aber da wo ich schau solls ungefähr die nächsten 10000 Jahre regnen
> 
> Gruß Showman



also bei mir schauts gut aus auf wetter.com
Nichtdestotrotz falls es gießt wie aus Kannen fahren wir halt so in die Scheune oder wollt ihr nicht mit mir anstoßen


----------



## weichling (30. Mai 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß ja net wo du nach dem Wetter schaust aber da wo ich schau solls ungefähr die nächsten 10000 Jahre regnen
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wo schaust du denn nach! 
Aussichten für Pfingsten


			
				www.wetterochs.de schrieb:
			
		

> Den großen Umschwung zu Pfingsten wird es aller Voraussicht nach nicht geben. Aber vielleicht kann sich ja auch der eine oder andere mit dem Wettercharakter arrangieren, der sich ab Mittwoch einstellt. Kühl, bewölkt, kaum Regen und auch nur noch schwacher Wind - immerhin ist das für viele Freizeitaktivitäten im Freien ideal.



Wetterochs


----------



## Pino (30. Mai 2006)

@ Weichling: Na, das nenn ich prompt reagiert.. Nachdem der Frühling dieses Jahr ausfällt :-(
Pino


----------



## Hörn-Rider (30. Mai 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hörni, würd mich schon freuen wenn du mitfährst,
> schliesslich wird man nicht alle Tage so alt



Das sind natürlich völlig neue Gesichtspunkte, bei denen man Prioritäten verlagern muß. Danke!

wenn berch, dann werd ich nur auf dem kleinen Blatt fahren  
Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## lugggas (31. Mai 2006)

4.6? hmm hmm da muss ich schaun, weil an dem tag feiern zwei freunde von mir und da muss ich anlage aufbauen, soundcheck machen und so weiter...

hoff mal, dass sich das nicht überkreuzt!


----------



## Jenny999 (3. Juni 2006)

Ich bin morgen 10:30 Uhr auch am Tiergarten  Wie lang wird die Runde ungefähr dauern..ich bekomm morgen noch Besuch von Freunden, die aus Regensburg mit den Rädern kommen...

@ Weichling Fährst von ER mit dem Rad oder Zug?

Gruß
Jenny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (3. Juni 2006)

@jenny es geht durch die Klamm zur Scheune und zurÃ¼ck!
Je nachdem wie lange wir dort weilen, dauert esâ¦
@showi
Team Rotwild hat sich auch angemeldet


----------



## showman (3. Juni 2006)

Naja, so bis 16 Uhr wirds scho dauern. Soll ja ka Schdreß wän. Außerdem müßmer schaun das a gscheits Bild rauskommt. Hab noch Platz im Wohnzimmer  . Trails lassen wir das letzte Stück eh weg und weichen auf ne Waldautobahn aus. Wollen ja net ersaufen. Dafür gehts über den Spielplatz.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (3. Juni 2006)

Hm...dann entscheid ich das ganze doch eher spontan....ich will morgen ja dann nicht drängeln - ich weiß, lasst ihr euch eh nicht  und meinen Besuch auch nicht warten lassen...


----------



## Pino (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

was ich zu berichten habe, gehört eigentlich eher in den Invalidenthread, aber da ich natürlich fest vorhatte, morgen mitzufahren, poste ich's mal hier:

Heute morgen um halb sechs aufgewacht, hör nix auf dem rechten Ohr (wertvolles Taucher-Öhrchen!). Naja, denk ich, schlecht geträumt, heute Samstag, weiterpennen. Kurz vor acht dasselbe, also ab in die HNO-Ambulanz, wo ich dann erstmal zusammen mit ca. 30 anderen von halb neun bis halb eins gewartet habe. 
Dann 10' Untersuchung und Anamnesegespräch, vorläufige Diagnose: Hörsturz. Ausführliche Diagnostik folgt Dienstag. Jetzt sofort Infusionstherapie zur Durchblutungsförderung und Entzündungshemmung. Ambulant auf Station, d.h. heute von 14.00 bis 19.30 Uhr am Tropf gehangen (schneller belastet den Kreislauf zu sehr - im Rest des Körpers wird ja auch die Durchblutung gefördert), und das soll so die nächsten 7-10 Tage so weitergehen: Morgens auf Station, jeweils neuen Venenzugang legen, 6 h Tröpfeln abwarten.

Alle sagen natürlich, jetzt hat der Körper erst mal Vorfahrt, und die Arbeit ist zweitrangig. Mir graust es a weng vor der Zeit danach, wo dann die Arbeit wieder Vorfahrt hat, sofern dann noch welche da ist ;-)

Und was mir gewaltig stinkt: No Sports! Keine Anstrengung, keine Aufregung, "schonen Sie sich!"... 

Heute mittag hatte ich noch die Vorstellung, wenn ich nicht mit dem Bike zur Scheune komme, dann eben mit dem Auto. Wird aber wohl nix, weil das Zeugs so verdammt lange reintröpfelt.

Bleibt mir also nur, Euch eine schöne Tour zu wünschen, und Katja einen wunderschönen Tag!

Viele Grüße,
Achim


----------



## weichling (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo Pino,

Auale. Das "hört" sich ja net doll an. Ich wünsch dir ein schnelle und nachhaltige Besserung und Genesung. 

weichling



			
				Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> was ich zu berichten habe, gehört eigentlich eher in den Invalidenthread, aber da ich natürlich fest vorhatte, morgen mitzufahren, poste ich's mal hier:
> 
> ...


----------



## blacksurf (3. Juni 2006)

oh mann Pino du machst Sachen!
Pass auf dich auf, bleib zuhause, schon dich, wir werden noch viele schÃ¶ne Touren zusammen fahrenâ¦ Gute Besserung!
Vorallem lass mal die Arbeit, Arbeit sein das ist jetzt wichtig Stress abbauen.
Und dein Know-How bleibt ja also hab keine Angst fÃ¼r die Zukunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (4. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen,

mit einem Hörsturz ist nicht zu spaßen. Meine Mama hatte vor Jahren auch einen und hats verschlampert. Hört jetzt halt nur noch auf einem Ohr also obachd.

Bei uns in Schwabach ist schon wieder Land unter und zwar richtig was heißen soll das ich zwar um 10:30 am TG bin aber mitohne Fahrrad. Hab net scho wieder Bock auf putzen und waschen. Kann ja ein paar "Harte" mit in die Scheune nehmen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (4. Juni 2006)

guten morgen in die runde,

erstmal gute besserung an pino. mit einem hörsturz ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen.

showman, mal abwarten, hier regnet es schon seit gut 2 stunden nicht mehr und schaut trocken aus ;-)

bis später wie besprochen 10.30 tiergarten löwensaal ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (4. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> showman, mal abwarten, hier regnet es schon seit gut 2 stunden nicht mehr und schaut trocken aus ;-)


Aber im Wals is seuchnaß. Vor allem am TG steht des Wasser. Hab echt die Faxen dick mit der Dreckspisse   und nur um ein bisschen rumzurollen sau ich mich net ein. Will endlich mal wiededr gscheit fahren. Des muß schäppern sonst bringts nix  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (4. Juni 2006)

huch mein Guide ist bockig
also wir kommen mit dem Rad


----------



## showman (4. Juni 2006)

Na dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß. Immer den Blaustrich lang bis aufm Brunner Berg (soll ich da einen Posten platzieren). Immer geradeaus bis nach Brunn und zur Klamm. Jetzt rechts. Nach 4.5 Km kommt Ungelstätten. Die Scheune ist in der Ortsmitte links  

Bis dann dann

Showman

PS: Darf ich da dann überhaupt kommen wenn ich bockig bin?


----------



## Coffee (4. Juni 2006)

ach showie, das kannste doch der blacky jetzt nicht antun. die heult hier schon rum jetzt, und das an ihrem geburtstag.

coffee


----------



## showman (4. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ach showie, das kannste doch der blacky jetzt nicht antun. die heult hier schon rum jetzt, und das an ihrem geburtstag.
> 
> coffee


Naja, is halt a Greinmeichala   Ich überlegs mir numol. Aber versprechen tu ich net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (4. Juni 2006)

nimm halt dein ssp, dann haste net soviel zum putzen!
weil des andere brauchst ja für morgen gell


----------



## Coffee (4. Juni 2006)

so ich kipp mir grad noch meine erste dopingration hinter die binde und dann roller ich mal los ;-)

bis glei

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2006)

@Blacksurf: Du hast heute Geburtstag, dann mal alles Gute.
Wie es der Zufall so will fahren wir hier heute bei us auch eine Geburtstagsrunde 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (4. Juni 2006)

danke, wünsche ebenfalls netten Geburtstag Jörg!
@all schön wars, und das Wetter war ja dann doch ganz nett!
Schön das Ihr alle dabei wart, hat mich sehr gefreut!


----------



## showman (4. Juni 2006)

Ahhhhjaaaa, der Jörg hat ja auch Geburtstag. Hätt ich doch glatt fast verschwitzt. Na dann mal alles Gute aus dem Frankenland     Bussi kriegst morgen  

So, war wieder schee heut. Ausnahmsweise  

@ Blacky, möcht nochmal betonen das ich nur weil du Geburtstag hast mitgefahren bin.

Gruß Showman


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juni 2006)

jo, schee wars  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (4. Juni 2006)

@showi
dafür hier ein nettes Foto von dir




und restliche Fotos hier:
http://www.photo-online.de/01/kaesekoung/


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhjaaaa, der Jörg hat ja auch Geburtstag.



Ne, mein Geburtstag war schon früher, des war nur die verspähtete Geburtstagsrunde 
Aber seit heute hab ich so eine kleine wie des mit unserer Tour wird....also wir sollten dann so 9h einplanen 


G.


----------



## Andrea35 (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
erstens mal alles Gute noch für Blacksurf  Glückwunsch!!!!! (unbekannterweise - aber Anstand muss sein  )
und zweitens tolle Bilder!!!! Wo ward ihr denn da??? Wenn ich  mal so neugierig sein darf??  
vlg Andrea


----------



## biker-wug (4. Juni 2006)

Hi Katja,

natürlich auch von mir noch Happy Birthday!!

Wünsch Dir alles GUTE!!

Ciao


----------



## showman (5. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ward ihr denn da??? Wenn ich  mal so neugierig sein darf??
> vlg Andrea


Des is die Klamm bei Brunn und Tiergarten. Des Kaffee ist in Ungelstätten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber seit heute hab ich so eine kleine wie des mit unserer Tour wird....also wir sollten dann so 9h einplanen
> 
> 
> G.



ah du meinst weil wir solange zum laufen brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenny999 (5. Juni 2006)

@ blacksurf - von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich...hatte gestern auch noch 'nen erlebnisreichen Tag. Hab meine Freunde in Alfeld abholen müssen, weil ihnen beim Rennrad 'ne Speiche gebrochen ist....Hoffentlich finden wir heut noch eine!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ah du meinst weil wir solange zum laufen brauchen



Nee, des laufen an sich ist ansich net des Problem gewesen gestern.....nur immer wer zuerst losläuft

Und wer schneidet denn so quadratische Kuchenstücke

G.


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juni 2006)

viel spass heute beim gondeln


----------



## Andrea35 (5. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Des is die Klamm bei Brunn und Tiergarten. Des Kaffee ist in Ungelstätten.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Huhuu vielen Dank, also des Cafe kenn ich (glaub ich) - da parken wir immer in der Siedlung und fahren dann zum Birkensee und Richtung Moritzberg.
vlg Andrea


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juni 2006)

@jenny 
danke
@andrea
fahr doch einfach mal mit


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2006)

So ich hab heute mal dem Showie gesagt das er euch mal alle unter einen Hut kriegen soll

@Showie: Des waren die spährlichen 2 von 3 Bilder. Leider mußte ich die schon vergrößern das man euch immernochnet erkennt 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. Juni 2006)

*EIN TAG AM LIFT*

Also heut sind wir mal richtig Radgfahrn. Also so wie des seinsoll. So mit richtig viel Höhenmeter. Und vor allem mit Leuten die richtige Fahrräder haben  Und wie wir gschwitzt haben  






Frauen gehören an die Bügelmaschine  






Steine gabs auch ein paar.






Und einen Zielsprung.






Geil wennst dich da maulst weil da schaut ungefähr alles zu   Verluste gabs fast keine  

Also wenn ihr des schwachsinnige bergaufschrauben mal satt habt gibts da jetzt eine Alternative bei der ihr euch net gleich umbringt   Wobei wir gleich beim Thema wären. *WANN FAHREN WIR DIE KÖSSEINE TOUR/WANDERTAG?* Der Jörg hat gesagt wenn net bald was zammgeht wirds für jeden verpaßten Tag immer schwerer, und was schwer ist hab ich heut wieder gseng   obwohl der Jörg gmeint hat des wär normal  Naja, vielleicht mal wenns trocken ist  

*WAR EIN GEILER TAG*

Gruß Showman

PS: @ Jörg, danke das du ein Baumstammbild von mir gmacht hast  und auch noch wo ich grad net abschmier


----------



## Andrea35 (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen
tolle Bilder Respekt - aber nix für mich und mein Würfelchen.   Ist auch besser so - hab schon bei Ebay nach einer Bügelmaschine geschaut.   
Ich sag mal einem Bekannten was - vielleicht schließt sich der Euch an. 
Ich lass des lieber.
Aber ich werde weiter schauen was ihr hier so reinstellt *neugierig bin*
vlg Andrea  
ps. und drück Euch natürlich die Daumen - damit alle heil bleiben.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (5. Juni 2006)

ach was das geht schon.
hab auch ein würfelchen! das geht scho 

achja heut sind ca 5 mountainbiker durch Lauf/Heuchling geradelt die sind nicht zufällig hier im Forum unterwegs?


(( die ham mich auch noch ganz komisch angschaut, weil ich grad mein Fahrrad im Hof zerlegt ab ))


----------



## lugggas (6. Juni 2006)

ah wie ich sehe hattet ihr viel spaß! Ich auch, allerdings nicht mitm mtb sondern auf der party...biken macht grad nich so viel spaß, hab wohl in der linken wade nen kleinen muskelfaserriss... werd die woche mal beim doc vorbeischaun!

An alle Geburtstagskinder der letzten Wochen: Alles Gute!!
war iwie zu faul jetzt alle einzeln einzutippen, was aber nich heißen soll, dass ich es nicht wert seit


----------



## showman (6. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> WANN FAHREN WIR DIE KÖSSEINE TOUR/WANDERTAG?


Wie wäre es mit dem 2ten Juli? Eine Woche nach unserer Alpentour.

Gruß Showman


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2006)

nachdem die letzten Touren hier alle etwas Tiergarten-lastig waren, wird's Zeit, mal wieder im Westen von Nürnberg ein wenig biken zu gehen  

Deshalb: 
Sonntag, 11.6. Treffpunkt Alte Veste in Zirndorf um 10.30Uhr:
Single-Trail + Eisdielen Ausfahrt  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juni 2006)

ah, wenns arbeitstechnisch passt bin ich dabei, klaro wenns in die Eisdiele geht


----------



## Hörn-Rider (8. Juni 2006)

hmmm ...  
Ich überleg noch, ob ich vielleicht nach Würzburg fahr. Ist nämlich ein gutes Pflaster für mich


----------



## blacksurf (8. Juni 2006)

ui ein Marathon!
auch nicht schlecht
Welche Strecke hast du vor zu fahren?


----------



## Hörn-Rider (8. Juni 2006)

wenn dann kurzstrecke. oder doch lang    ...  wenn ich schon mal da bin  ....
... Ich entscheide morgen, ob und was. 
Vielleicht bin ich auch am Sonntag im Stadtwald dabei. 
Nüscht is süscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2006)

Hörn-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann kurzstrecke. oder doch lang    ...  wenn ich schon mal da bin  ....
> ... Ich entscheide morgen, ob und was.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch am Sonntag im Stadtwald dabei.
> Nüscht is süscher




erzähl doch nix, du willst doch nur die uvex sonnenbrille krallen  

coffee die mal ein HOMe WE macht.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (10. Juni 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb:
> Sonntag, 11.6. Treffpunkt Alte Veste in Zirndorf um 10.30Uhr:
> Single-Trail + Eisdielen Ausfahrt
> 
> ...



Also doch nicht Würzburg. 
Ich komm dann morgen auch an die Veste. 
Ist ja noch aktuell, oder?

H-R


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2006)

na klar ist das noch aktuell. Bei dem Wetter mehr denn je  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Blackcycle (10. Juni 2006)

Hi Stefan,

bin, wenn alles gut läuft, morgen auch mal wieder dabei.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Andrea35 (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo an alle, 
Ihr habt suuuuuuuuuuper Wetter prima!!!! 
Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag und Drive Carfully.  
vlg Andrea


----------



## blacksurf (11. Juni 2006)

Schee wars





und das Wetter war genial, wir wollten  uns glaube ich garnicht von der 
Eisdiele trennen
Danke nochmals an den Oberförster für die schöne Tour


----------



## Hörn-Rider (11. Juni 2006)

und das milchreiseis war lecker  

Danke Förster auch für die Brennnesseltherapie. Es kribbelt immer noch


----------



## Andrea35 (11. Juni 2006)

Hallihallo
Brennnesseltherapie???? Klingt ja richtig gesund!!  
Hast Du dann mit dem Eis gekühlt???  
vlg Andrea


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juni 2006)

@Andrea: lief umgekehrt: erst Eis essen, dann Brennnesseln im Weg. 
Wobei es aber ja leicht ist, einfach so Witze zu machen, ohne selber dabeigewesen zu sein...*mit dem winken aufhör und Zaunpfahl wieder wegleg*  

--

jo, war echt lustig. Für's nächste Mal müssen wir mal ein wenig weiter rausfahren, die Welt ist hinter Cadolzburg nicht zu Ende...

MfG
Stefan

der für die nächste Tour eine Sense einpackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (11. Juni 2006)

jepp hab mir schwer überlegt noch ne Rennradtour anzuschliessen, das Wetter war zu geil heute!


----------



## Andrea35 (11. Juni 2006)

ok muss ich Dir recht geben.  

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit dem Mitbiken   denn auf so ein Milchreiseis hätte ich auch Lust.  

vlg Andrea


----------



## SpongeBob (11. Juni 2006)

Ich war auch dabei, gedanklich jedenfalls


----------



## Coffee (12. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auch dabei, gedanklich jedenfalls




du penntüte hast sicher wieder den halben tag verschlafen *gg*

coffee


----------



## showman (13. Juni 2006)

Obachd,

letzter Aufruf für die Kösseinetour am *2ten Juli* in den Fichtelmountains. Natürlich nur bei passablem Wetter. Abfahrt 08:43 Uhr in Nbg. Ankunft in Markt Redwitz 10:03 Uhr.

Werd außerdem am Donnerstag (Feiertag) die Spaltrunde fahren. Falls jemand Zeit/Lust hat 10:30 Uhr in Roth am Bahnhof.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Didi123 (13. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Spaltrunde...



Wärst Du evtl. bereit Details zu verraten - von Schwabacher zu Schwabacher...? 
Brauch' mal ein paar Tourenideen, fahr' sonst immer die selben Sachen und meine bessere Hälfte will immer etwas Abwechslung... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wäre nett...






Didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (13. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Obachd,
> 
> letzter Aufruf für die Kösseinetour am *2ten Juli* in den Fichtelmountains. Natürlich nur bei passablem Wetter. Abfahrt 08:43 Uhr in Nbg. Ankunft in Markt Redwitz 10:03 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Bin am Wandertag dabei , Donnerstag bin ich schon verplant


----------



## showman (13. Juni 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wärst Du evtl. bereit Details zu verraten


Also los gehts in Roth am Bahnhof. Über den Weinberg, Gmünd, Hörlberg nach Spalt. Rauf nach Schnittling und durchs Zigeunerloch wieder runter. Dann wieder zurück Richtung Spalt und an der Hopfenhalle wieder rauf nach Schnittling und durchs Schnittlinger Loch wieder runter. Nochmal durch Spalt, rauf nach Massendorf und die Massendorfer Schlucht wieder runter. Dann zurück nach Roth. Einkehr ja nach Lust und Laune. Tourlänge ja nach Wetter natürlich auch variabel. Tempo gemütlich. Nix für Racer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2006)

Also dann 2 Juli 
10:03Uhr hört sich zumindest vernünftig an 

G.


----------



## Hörn-Rider (13. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Obachd,
> 
> letzter Aufruf für die Kösseinetour am *2ten Juli* in den Fichtelmountains. Natürlich nur bei passablem Wetter. Abfahrt 08:43 Uhr in Nbg. Ankunft in Markt Redwitz 10:03 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß Showman



ich leider nicht. Schade, aber wird ja nicht das letzte mal sein.
Schau mir dieses Jahr nochmal den Roth-Challenge an.


----------



## RedBullTeam (17. Juni 2006)

hat morgen jemand bock auf ne Tour?? Des Wetter wäre   und ich hätte mal wieder zeit!!

Gruß
Red Bull


----------



## weichling (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich war gestern in den Fichtelmountains. Na das sind ja wenigstens mal Trails.

Bilder gibt es unter www.gmrueger.de/0617Fichtelmountains

Grüße weichling


----------



## Andrea35 (18. Juni 2006)

Huhuuu 
super Bilder - ehrlich  
Auch die Abfahrten scheinen a bissi kernig zu sein - für mich wohl eher einiges zum Schieben.  Das Bild mit den Baggerspuren erinnert mich an eine Tour am Moritzberg im Winter  Da hab ich dann geschoben.  Oje sahen wir dann aus.  
Wer fährt denn von Euch ein Würfelchen oder hab ich da zwei gesehen??? War nicht ganz so deutlich auf dem Bild. 

vlg Andrea


----------



## weichling (18. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhuuu
> super Bilder - ehrlich
> Auch die Abfahrten scheinen a bissi kernig zu sein - für mich wohl eher einiges zum Schieben.  Das Bild mit den Baggerspuren erinnert mich an eine Tour am Moritzberg im Winter  Da hab ich dann geschoben.  Oje sahen wir dann aus.
> Wer fährt denn von Euch ein Würfelchen oder hab ich da zwei gesehen??? War nicht ganz so deutlich auf dem Bild.
> ...



Es war ein Würfelchen.
1xLitville
1xStevens Hardttail Respekt!
1x Cannondale Prophet Sl

weichling


----------



## Andrea35 (18. Juni 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Es war ein Würfelchen.
> 1xLitville
> 1xStevens Hardttail Respekt!
> 1x Cannondale Prophet Sl
> ...



Supi  - sehr schön


----------



## fritzn (18. Juni 2006)

Weichling:

Super Tour, fährst die nochmal demnächst/in diesem Sommer?
Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir nämlich auch schon länger mal überlegt.
Und letztes Jahr bin ich die Förmitzspeicher - Waldstein - Schneeberg - Seehaus - Fichtelsee Richtung gefahren, war auch nett.
Am Waldstein -> Schwarzenbach siehts immer noch nach Waldarbeiten aus, wenn ich das richtig sehe?

War heut am Oko, aber nur wandern.... verdammt;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich war gestern in den Fichtelmountains. Na das sind ja wenigstens mal Trails.
> 
> ...



japp ... schöne runde ... schneebergplatte ist zwar eher nen wandertag aber gehört irgendwie dazu ... der h-weg übern rudolfsstein aber um so schöner find ich


----------



## blacksurf (19. Juni 2006)

@weichling
geniale Fotos!


----------



## Coffee (19. Juni 2006)

ja supi fotos, machen richtig bikelaune ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (19. Juni 2006)

Da ja jetzt die Scheune wieder offen hat wirds Zeit das wir da mal wieder vorsprechen. Und zwar am Sonntag den 9ten Juli. Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Löwensaal. Es gibt auf dem Weg nach Brunn eine neue Passage nach der ich euch das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht meißeln muß (@ Mama, wäre evtl. was für deine Helmcam  )    Tempo diesmal obergemütlich weil unser Poröser Schwammkopf diesmal die ganze Tour mitfahren will/muß  und ich bei der Hitze kan Bock hab auf lochbuddeln.


Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (19. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Tempo diesmal obergemütlich weil unser poröser Schwammkopf diesmal die ganze Tour mitfahren will/muß
> ...


immer nur Schwämmchen ...
auf mich nimmt hier wohl keiner Rücksicht   , immerhin bin ich MTB-Anfänger   ...

Gruß
Beerchen


----------



## showman (19. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> immer nur Schwämmchen ...
> auf mich nimmt hier wohl keiner Rücksicht   , immerhin bin ich MTB-Anfänger   ...
> 
> Gruß
> Beerchen


Wenn du letztes mal seine Gesichtsfarbe gesehen hättest   Keine Sorge. Ich paß scho auf auf meine Schäfchen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (19. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> immer nur Schwämmchen ...
> auf mich nimmt hier wohl keiner Rücksicht   , immerhin bin ich MTB-Anfänger   ...
> 
> Gruß
> Beerchen




Hey Beerchen,
nur die Ruhe - ich schleich ja auch noch mit


----------



## Beerchen (19. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du letztes mal seine Gesichtsfarbe gesehen hättest   Keine Sorge. Ich paß scho auf auf meine Schäfchen.
> Gruß Showman





			
				Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Beerchen,
> nur die Ruhe - ich schleich ja auch noch mit



OK ... jetzt bin ich beruhigt ...   

vlG
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du letztes mal seine Gesichtsfarbe gesehen hättest   Keine Sorge. Ich paß scho auf auf meine Schäfchen.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Ey man, nach 100 KM mit Durchschnitt 40 KM/h kann man schon mal platt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (19. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ey man, nach 100 KM mit Durchschnitt 40 KM/h kann man schon mal platt sein



 
och ich glaub ich muss da ganz dringend zu meiner omi an dem Sonntag.


----------



## Beerchen (19. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ey man, nach 100 KM mit Durchschnitt 40 KM/h kann man schon mal platt sein


Kann es sein das Du da 'nen Zahlendreher drin hast   
Eigentlich sollte es "*40 KM mit Durchschnitt 10,0 KM/h*" heissen   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## showman (19. Juni 2006)

Nein, es muß heißen 10 Km/h mit nem Durchschnitt von 4 Km/h  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> och ich glaub ich muss da ganz dringend zu meiner omi an dem Sonntag.





Ja klar, kuscheln wa halt zam, auch kein Ding 

Ne, weißt garnicht wielange ich durchgehalten habe, jedenfalls nicht lange.

Aber beim Tiergarten ist das kein Problem. Biege ich einfach links oder rechts ab und habe Spaß. Ein DH oder FR Spot wird da sicher irgendwo sein


----------



## Andrea35 (19. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, kuscheln wa halt zam, auch kein Ding
> 
> Ne, weißt garnicht wielange ich durchgehalten habe, jedenfalls nicht lange.
> 
> Aber beim Tiergarten ist das kein Problem. Biege ich einfach links oder rechts ab und habe Spaß. Ein DH oder FR Spot wird da sicher irgendwo sein




Abbiegen?? Einfach sooooooo??? Und die anderen???  
mmmh ich glaub ich nimm mir dann mal eine Picknickdecke mit und mein Buch und wenn Du Pause machst vom Spoooooooot oder so dann können wir ja kuscheln


----------



## Mr.hardtail (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja jetzt die Scheune wieder offen hat wirds Zeit das wir da mal wieder vorsprechen. Und zwar am Sonntag den 9ten Juli. Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Löwensaal.Tempo diesmal obergemütlich weil unser Poröser Schwammkopf diesmal die ganze Tour mitfahren will/muß  und ich bei der Hitze kan Bock hab auf lochbuddeln.



Hi Showi,

hört sich ganz interessant an.  Hättest du vielleicht ein paar Eckdaten der Tour? Würde eventuell noch jemand mitbringen, ders auch lieber etwas langsamer mag. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (20. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Abbiegen?? Einfach sooooooo??? Und die anderen???
> mmmh ich glaub ich nimm mir dann mal eine Picknickdecke mit und ... dann können wir ja kuscheln...


@ SpongeBob:
Wie hast Du das geschafft   

mit mir wollte Sie noch nie kuscheln


----------



## Coffee (20. Juni 2006)

@ showi,

oki, wird ne helmcamtesttour ;-)

coffee


----------



## Riddick (20. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich die Geburtstagsfeier am Tag davor heil überstehe, komme ich auch mal wieder mit. 
Notfalls kann ich mich ja vom Schwämmchen ziehen lassen.  

Riddick


----------



## Pino (20. Juni 2006)

Moin,

melde mich gesund zurück und bin am 9.7. natürlich dann auch dabei. Am 2. ins Fichtelgebirge kann ich nicht, zwengs Quelle Challenge Roth (Fototermin).

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## blacksurf (20. Juni 2006)

@pino
prima das du wieder genesen bist!


----------



## sideshowbob (20. Juni 2006)

ich lese hier immer langsam ... dann kann ich ja da endlich auch mal ohne angst mitfahren!!!  

bin dabei!

@showi: werden wir denn bis zum FINALE um 20:00h wieder daheim sein?


----------



## Coffee (20. Juni 2006)

2010? 2014? oder gar 2020? 

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (20. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> 2010? 2014? oder gar 2020?
> 
> coffee



das ich mal mitfahre oder das wir ins finale kommen???


----------



## Coffee (20. Juni 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> das ich mal mitfahre oder das wir ins finale kommen???



*rofl*

coffee


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2006)

Na also sooo langsam kann ich ja gar net fahren. Da fall ich ja um  Km werdens so um die 35 und Hm naja wasi net genau ich sag mal so um die 350.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na also sooo langsam kann ich ja gar net fahren. Da fall ich ja um  Km werdens so um die 35 und Hm naja wasi net genau ich sag mal so um die 350.
> 
> Gruß Showman



aber aus rücksicht auf schwammkopf und mich bitte NUR bergab


----------



## Coffee (20. Juni 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> aber aus rücksicht auf schwammkopf und mich bitte NUR bergab



ok, ich versprech ich komm mit dem singlespeeder  

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Na also sooo langsam kann ich ja gar net fahren. Da fall ich ja um  Km werdens so um die 35 und Hm naja wasi net genau ich sag mal so um die 350.



Optimal  Da kann der Cannondale-Fahrer, den ich mitbring auch noch mithalten. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Andrea35 (20. Juni 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> aber aus rücksicht auf schwammkopf und mich bitte NUR bergab




Bergab ist immer gut   Bin dabei


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> @ SpongeBob:
> Wie hast Du das geschafft
> 
> mit mir wollte Sie noch nie kuscheln




Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone 



			
				Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bergab ist immer gut  Bin dabei



Wir werden wohl die 35 KM nicht ganz schaffen


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone
> 
> 
> 
> Wir werden wohl die 35 KM nicht ganz schaffen


Mit Schwamm, Charme und Melone  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Schwamm, Charme und Melone
> 
> Gruß Showman



Hey super,
war gerade einkaufen - Badeschaum hab ich auch mitgebracht. 
Soll ich den dann mitbringen am 9.6.??????


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey super,
> war gerade einkaufen - Badeschaum hab ich auch mitgebracht.
> Soll ich den dann mitbringen am 9.6.??????


Da brauchts schon härtere Sachen um des ganze Öl aus dem Schwamm seine Haare zu bekommen   Hätt noch ne Dose Bremsenreiniger  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauchts schon härtere Sachen um des ganze Öl aus dem Schwamm seine Haare zu bekommen   Hätt noch ne Dose Bremsenreiniger
> 
> Gruß Showman




oje - na dann besorg ich mal einen Hochdruckreiniger, den kann ich ja dann im Auto lassen.  
Außerdem wird er eh so kaputt sein, das er nicht davonläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Fish- (21. Juni 2006)

Hallihallo

Also wenn niemand was dagegen hat würde ich auch gerne mitkommen. Bin zwar auch jeden Tag zwischen Schmausenbuck und Brunn unterwegs aber in Gesellschaft machts halt doppelt so viel Spaß.
Würde mich freuen wenn das klappen würde.  

Bis denne
Fish


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> oje - na dann besorg ich mal einen Hochdruckreiniger, den kann ich ja dann im Auto lassen.
> Außerdem wird er eh so kaputt sein, das er nicht davonläuft



Tzzzzzzzz. So eine Frechheit aber auch  

Coffee, tue was dagegen


----------



## Andrea35 (21. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Tzzzzzzzz. So eine Frechheit aber auch
> 
> Coffee, tue was dagegen




Mmmmh kein guter Vorschlag????   Okokok - kein Problem geht auch ohne


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Juni 2006)

Das mit dem Kuscheln fand ich besser


----------



## Andrea35 (21. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Kuscheln fand ich besser


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Juni 2006)

Wenn das jetzt wieder die Bärenmarke ließt meckert er wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (21. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das jetzt wieder die Bärenmarke ließt meckert er wieder


----------



## showman (21. Juni 2006)

Fish65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo
> 
> Also wenn niemand was dagegen hat würde ich auch gerne mitkommen. Bin zwar auch jeden Tag zwischen Schmausenbuck und Brunn unterwegs aber in Gesellschaft machts halt doppelt so viel Spaß.
> Würde mich freuen wenn das klappen würde.
> ...


Wer sich traut der darf auch mit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## -Fish- (21. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich traut der darf auch mit
> 
> Gruß Showman


Na aber immer doch.. werd das schon überleben.....hoffe ich zumindest

Gruß Fish


----------



## Beerchen (22. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das jetzt wieder die Bärenmarke ließt meckert er wieder


weil Du mich sowieso immer Bärenmarke nennst,
hab ich jetzt mein Benutzerbildchen angepasst  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Coffee (22. Juni 2006)

also wenn ihr so fahrt wie ihr schreibt werdet ihr uns alle überholen 

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (22. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ihr so fahrt wie ihr schreibt werdet ihr uns alle überholen
> 
> coffee



Ja ... wenn die letzten 2-3 km bis zur Scheune bergab gehen,
ich den duft von frisch gebrühten Kaffee, frischem Käskoung und 'nem lecker Eisbecher wittere,
kann das schon passieren     

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ... wenn die letzten 2-3 km bis zur Scheune bergab gehen,
> ich den duft von frisch gebrühten Kaffee, frischem Käskoung und 'nem lecker Eisbecher wittere,
> kann das schon passieren
> 
> ...



Moment, Berg ab bin ich auch noch dabei  Wenn mich Coffee wieder schiebt, überhole ich dich locker 

ABer super Avatar!  @ Bärenmarke


----------



## showman (26. Juni 2006)

Obachd numol,

damit hier keine Langeweile aufkommt möchte nochmal an die Kösseinetour am *2ten Juli* in den Fichtelmountains erinnern. Natürlich nur bei passablem Wetter. Und weil ihr ja mit meinen Arbeitsplatz sichern müßt fahren wir diesmal mit dem Zug. *Abfahrt 08:43 Uhr in Nbg. Ankunft in Markt Redwitz 10:03 Uhr. 
* Treffpunkt ist um 8:15-8:30 Uhr am Infopoint in der Mittelhalle.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

das virtuelle Freeride-Bunny ist wieder dabei *g*
Es braucht nur neue Schuhe, die anderen haben die letzte Tour gerade mal einen Tag überlebt ;(
Hab den Schrott zurückgegeben!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Obachd numol,
> 
> damit hier keine Langeweile aufkommt möchte nochmal an die Kösseinetour am *2ten Juli* in den Fichtelmountains erinnern. Natürlich nur bei passablem Wetter. Und weil ihr ja mit meinen Arbeitsplatz sichern müßt fahren wir diesmal mit dem Zug. *Abfahrt 08:43 Uhr in Nbg. Ankunft in Markt Redwitz 10:03 Uhr.
> * Treffpunkt ist um 8:15-8:30 Uhr am Infopoint in der Mittelhalle.
> ...



Ok´e jetzt weiß ich was kurz nach 10 ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (26. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> das virtuelle Freeride-Bunny ist wieder dabei *g*


Die Schraube wird kontinuierlich angezogen  


			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Es braucht nur neue Schuhe, die anderen haben die letzte Tour gerade mal einen Tag überlebt ;(
> Hab den Schrott zurückgegeben!


Hast die Knieschützer auch gleich mit wegghaut  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hast die Knieschützer auch gleich mit wegghaut




die sind auch noch dran, weil zu groß   ich kauf mir dainese oder gibts was besseres?


----------



## showman (26. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> die sind auch noch dran, weil zu groß   ich kauf mir dainese oder gibts was besseres?


Kauf dir die von Mama. Die taugen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

Ok, ok â¦
Schoner sind klar!
Schuhe da grÃ¼ble ich noch, hÃ¤tte halt gerne Kniehohe aber da gibts nix gescheites fÃ¼r schmale FÃ¼sse *grummel*


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> die sind auch noch dran, weil zu groß   ich kauf mir dainese oder gibts was besseres?



Von Dainese ist echt alles erste Wahl, nur die Schienbeindingerr net.
Also zum Skifahren taugen sie schon, weil sie gut unten drunter passen. 
Aber die besten sind die RaceFace 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ok
> Schoner sind klar!
> Schuhe da grüble ich noch, hätte halt gerne Kniehohe aber da gibts nix gescheites für schmale Füsse *grummel*



Suchst du richtige Schuhe oder so Klickiezeug 

G.


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

@L Jörg *rofl*
ich suche Schuhe mit denen man auch in ein Mallet-M Pedal kommt
Wie schauen die Schoner von Race Face aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @L Jörg *rofl*
> ich suche Schuhe mit denen man auch in ein Mallet-M Pedal kommt
> Wie schauen die Schoner von Race Face aus?



Was ist denn Mallet M.......Zeuch gibts 

Die Race Face schauen.......hmmmh.........schauen halt schön aus 

Aber so schlimm wird die Runde auch net 



G.


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

sind die hier:
http://www.actionsports.de/Pedalen/Crank-Brothers-Mallet-M-Pedale-silber::8653.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (26. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Obachd numol,
> 
> damit hier keine Langeweile aufkommt möchte nochmal an die Kösseinetour am *2ten Juli* in den Fichtelmountains erinnern. Natürlich nur bei passablem Wetter. Und weil ihr ja mit meinen Arbeitsplatz sichern müßt fahren wir diesmal mit dem Zug. *Abfahrt 08:43 Uhr in Nbg. Ankunft in Markt Redwitz 10:03 Uhr.
> * Treffpunkt ist um 8:15-8:30 Uhr am Infopoint in der Mittelhalle.
> ...



Ich fahr auch mit!!

Showi, besorgts du die Fahrkarten ? 

weichling


----------



## weichling (26. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn Mallet M.......Zeuch gibts
> 
> Die Race Face schauen.......hmmmh.........schauen halt schön aus
> 
> ...


Oder die UFO! Kannst bei Wanderer punkten! Am Samstag im Karwendel. "Ei
was isn hier los STAR  WARS, Darth Vader persönlich.  



weichling


----------



## showman (26. Juni 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch mit!!
> 
> Showi, besorgts du die Fahrkarten ?
> 
> weichling


Hmmmm, des wollt ich eigentlich auf Mama abwälzen. Kann zwar Loks reparieren aber mit Fahrkartenautomaten kenn ich mich net aus  Mama, sach doch mal watt hier.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (26. Juni 2006)

Schoner? Habe ich Schoner gehört? 

Also die sehen schon recht abgefahren aus 




Und die hier sind recht gut:





Die neuen von Dainese oder die Race Face halt sind auch super. Verrutschen kaum und sind recht gut belüftet 

Race Face DH






Dainese


----------



## Andrea35 (26. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Schoner? Habe ich Schoner gehört?
> 
> Also die sehen schon recht abgefahren aus
> 
> ...




Hey Super und wo ist der Terminator dazu????       zu den Schonern mein ich natürlich.


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juni 2006)

also die von axo schauen arg Poser mässig aus *Lach*
also entweder RaceFace oder Dainese, die jetzigen sind von speed stuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (26. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> die jetzigen sind von speed stuff




Na die rutschen aber schön fleißig hin und her und reiben auch noch 

Mit Ratze Fatze und Dainses machst auf jeden fall nichts verkehrt. 661 kannst auch knicken!


----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2006)

hat jemand gerufen *gg*

also betreff fahrkartenkauf ;-) ich kümmer mich drum, dazu muss ich aber wissen WER nun alles mit ab nürnberg eine braucht. Showman vermutlich ja nicht? bleiben:

-blacksurf
-weichling
-ich

noch wer? hallo?

grüße coffee die sich scho freut

P.S. spongi was mit dir, kommste mit, ist doch was für dich diesmal ;-)


----------



## Jenny999 (27. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand gerufen *gg*
> 
> also betreff fahrkartenkauf ;-) ich kümmer mich drum, dazu muss ich aber wissen WER nun alles mit ab nürnberg eine braucht. Showman vermutlich ja nicht? bleiben:
> 
> ...


Ich bin nicht mit dabei...muss Montag fit und unverschrammt sein, wenn's auf Dienstreise geht.


----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht mit dabei...muss Montag fit und unverschrammt sein, wenn's auf Dienstreise geht.



schade, kann ich aber verstehen, wir wollen auch fit und unverschrammt bleiben *hoff* das nächste mal wieder  

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (27. Juni 2006)

ich hoffe eigentlich auch das ich einigermaßen wieder hergestellt zurückkomme *g*


----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe eigentlich auch das ich einigermaßen wieder hergestellt zurückkomme *g*



du meintest unversehrt *gG*


----------



## Jenny999 (27. Juni 2006)

Ich hoff's auch...aber bei mir ist's halt super wichtig   Soooo blickdichte Strumphosen gibts zwar...sind aber nicht sonderlich komfortabel im Sommer *grins*


----------



## blacksurf (27. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> du meintest unversehrt *gG*



naja, so völlig unversehrt das wird wohl nicht klappen


----------



## Pino (27. Juni 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> naja, so völlig unversehrt das wird wohl nicht klappen


Na lass man, das wird schon  Kauf dir die Race Face, hab ich auch, reichen bis runter an die Füße und - sitzen.
Gruß, Pino


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2006)

Hey, wir fahren fei nur eine Tour....
.....und die ersten 30km und 700 Hm´s wird des wie bei euch daheim. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (27. Juni 2006)

jo nur ich hab nach fast jeder Tour blaue Flecken, ich hab da Talent dazu *g*
@pino woher hast du die Race-Face?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2006)

Ich hätte auch noch ein ungebrauchtes Dainese Multi Sport Jacked anzubieten 

G.


----------



## blacksurf (27. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte auch noch ein ungebrauchtes Dainese Multi Sport Jacked anzubieten
> 
> G.


----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte auch noch ein ungebrauchtes Dainese Multi Sport Jacked anzubieten
> 
> G.



  

ich freu mich uff sonntach  

coffee


----------



## showman (27. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wir fahren fei nur eine Tour....
> .....und die ersten 30km und 700 Hm´s wird des wie bei euch daheim.
> 
> G.


 Waaas, wir fahren mehr als 30 Km und 700 Hm   

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich freu mich uff sonntach
> 
> coffee



Und des Wetter soll ja jetzt tatsächlich richtig gut werden. 

G.


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. spongi was mit dir, kommste mit, ist doch was für dich diesmal ;-)




Habe schon überlegt aber dann habe ich das mit den 700 HM gelsen. Ähm, hmm, also ich kann dann doch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Habe schon überlegt aber dann habe ich das mit den 700 HM gelsen. Ähm, hmm, also ich kann dann doch nicht



Naja, eigentlich sind es ja 800.
Und danach kommen nommal 200...also die mit den Bergabsteinen 

Aber mußte so sehen, ich quäle auch 18.6kg durch die Tour.

G.


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Juni 2006)

Naja, ich 21,5 aber mit tiefer Sattelstütze und echt hoher Front, da machen Höhenmeter echt null Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (27. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich 21,5 aber mit tiefer Sattelstütze und echt hoher Front, da machen Höhenmeter echt null Bock


Bräuchtest ja nur mal das Öl und Fett aus den Haaren zu waschen dann wärens scho 2 Kg weniger  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (27. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich 21,5 aber mit tiefer Sattelstütze und echt hoher Front, da machen Höhenmeter echt null Bock



jetzt stell dich nich so an RPO dem du das Radfahren immer beibringen willst *gähhn* fährt dein Bighit den Moritzberg rauf ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken


----------



## Mr.hardtail (27. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich 21,5 aber mit tiefer Sattelstütze und echt hoher Front, da machen Höhenmeter echt null Bock



Hey Sponge, etwas mehr Eigeninitiative ist gefragt. Fahr halt eifach mit. Bei den Lettenbrüdern gefällts dir bestimmt. Und die Höhenmeter sind doch halb so wild. Du sollst ja keinen Marathon, sondern nur eine Tour fahren.


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Juni 2006)

Ust da ein Lift? Kann ich hoch schieben?

Ich bin doch so ein Beraufmuffel


----------



## Coffee (28. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ust da ein Lift? Kann ich hoch schieben?
> 
> Ich bin doch so ein Beraufmuffel



@ spongi, jetzt red dich net immer raus. pack deine geltube in rucksack und komm mit ;-) jetzt wo wir mal zu den lettenbrüdern rollen udn die echt dein kaliber sind kneifste auch, ich glaub langsam dein radel hängt nur im wohnzimmer.

coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (28. Juni 2006)

Was hat man sich unter der Kösseinetour vorzustellen, wenn weiter oben über Protektoren diskutiert wird?
Wenn ichs einrichten kann, wär ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. Juni 2006)

ein paar höhenmeter mit ein paar rasanten abfahrten ;-)

coffee


----------



## Ken****Barbie (28. Juni 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat man sich unter der Kösseinetour vorzustellen, wenn weiter oben über Protektoren diskutiert wird?
> Wenn ichs einrichten kann, wär ich dabei.




du brauchst bei den Lettenbrüdern ein Jacket, das wenns dich mault du net erst während dem Sturz ne Fels freie Einschlagzone suchen musst...die haben einfach mehr Steine als wir.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2006)

also wenn ihr vor bergauf angst habt ... dann sag ich mal ... ich fahr mitm dhler ...


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Juni 2006)

Hey man, wie soll oich Bergauf kommen? Hmmmm. Man ey *grübbel*


----------



## blacksurf (28. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hey man, wie soll oich Bergauf kommen? Hmmmm. Man ey *grübbel*



jaja so ist die heute Jugend,nur Party im Kopf die *Möchtegern-Helden* und wenns druff an kommt kneifen se


----------



## oBATMANo (28. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ihr vor bergauf angst habt ... dann sag ich mal ... ich fahr mitm dhler ...



Mit Deinem DHR?
Hm, dann könnt ich mal ein bissl drauf rumhoppln 
Ich komm deswegen aber nich mit meinem DHler. 

Samstag gehts nach Steinach/Silbersattel zum DH fahren und wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich So dabei


----------



## Coffee (28. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hey man, wie soll oich Bergauf kommen? Hmmmm. Man ey *grübbel*



also was nu biste an bord? weil ich kauf die zugkarten und muss das JETZT dann wissen ;-)

also du weichei zeig mal das du nicht nur spamen kannst sondern auch biken.

coffee


----------



## speedy_j (28. Juni 2006)

ich überlege noch, ob ich am sonntag mitfahre. kommt auf die restlich wochenendgestaltung drauf an. zur not fahr ich auch mit dem auto.

aber mal ne frage am rande. warum fahrt ihr nicht mit dem bayern ticket?

5 personen = 25 euro + 4 euro für jedes rad. macht also 9 euro für hin und rückfahrt pro person. der zug hin, fährt 8:50 uhr los und ist 10:19 uhr in marktredwitz. fahrtzeit ist also nur 9 minuten länger und das ebenfalls ohne umsteigen.

das geld muss man ja den betreibern der bahn nicht in den rachen schmeißen. auch wenn der showi davon bezahlt wird. ;-)


----------



## Coffee (28. Juni 2006)

danke für den tipp, habe ich schon grob ins auge gefasst und werde den rest der mitfahrer mal vorschlagen.

coffee

Edit sagt:

eben mit showman telefoniert. wir fahren mit dem RE 8.50 Treffpunkt aber wie abgesprochen zwischen 8.15 - 830 in der Mittelhalle. Bayernticket(s) besorge ich gerne. also wer kommt nun noch mit?

- Weichling
- blacksurf
- markus W.
- ich

spongi? speedy? obatoman?

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (28. Juni 2006)

Spongi am überlegen, wann dann bin ich spontan da .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (28. Juni 2006)

ich werd auch spontan samstag abend entscheiden. hab für sonntag noch die option mit ner jungen frau mich an den strand zu legen. das muss ich erst mal ganz genau abwägen. ;-)

@coffee
für die bayerntickets reicht es zu, wenn ihr (wir) die tickets sonntag früh am automaten holt. am schalter wird nämlich noch ein aufpreis verlangt.


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Juni 2006)

Entscheidet sich bei mir auch erst am Samstag.
Sammstag bin ich auf jeden Fall im Bikepar unterwegs und wir überlegen, ob wir auf Sonntag zelten. Wird wohl spontan vor Ort entschieden ob der Park für zwei Tage taugt.

Wetter is mir allerdings wurscht. Radln kann man immer.
Mag Dreck


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> eben mit showman telefoniert. wir fahren mit dem RE 8.50 Treffpunkt aber wie abgesprochen zwischen 8.15 - 830 in der Mittelhalle. Bayernticket(s) besorge ich gerne. also wer kommt nun noch mit?



*Ich meld mich dann auch mal an   1000HM + sollten nach den Gardasee-Strapazen zu schaffen sein  

Was ist denn die Mittelhalle ?  *


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich meld mich dann auch mal an   1000HM + sollten nach den Gardasee-Strapazen zu schaffen sein
> 
> Was ist denn die Mittelhalle ?  *



Mittelhalle ist die halle in der mitte des hbf. wenn du haupteingang rein gehst da wo eben der große infostand ist ;-) kann man nciht verfehlen. meist stehen wir da beim französischen croison stand udn trinken kaffee ;-)

ok, dann plan ich für ein bayernticket ein:

- weichling
- blacksurf
- bumble
- markus w.
- mich

das wären dann die sicheren 5 

die anderen kümmern sich dann entsprechend vor ort selber drum. ;-) dh, schließen sich zusammen usw.

coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> .... obatoman?...
> 
> coffee



Das sind übrigens Rädchen an meinem Namen


----------



## Coffee (29. Juni 2006)

ok ;-)

nochmals bezüglich fahrkarte(n)

nachdem sich inzwischen fernmündlich ein weiterer mitfahrer namens El angemeldet hat, lohnt es 2 tickets zu kaufen. Bumble dich habe ich eben schon angeschrieben per pm ;-)

ich würde deshalb vorschlagen das jetzt die, die noch unsicher waren mal kurzes laut geben was nu ist. ich würde dann die beiden bayerntickets für sonntach besorgen.

kosten der tickets werden dann durch personenzahl (ausser showie der ist ja db mitglied) teilen so ist es fair für alle ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem sich inzwischen fernmündlich ein weiterer mitfahrer namens El angemeldet hat, lohnt es 2 tickets zu kaufen.



*Doch nicht etwa UNSER El ??? 

Da würd ick mir ja freuen  

Von mir natürlich auch ein definitives JA wegen Sonntag  *


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2006)

@batman ... silbersattel wollt ich auch mal ... vielleicht komm ich hin

@spongebob ... ich war mal mitm dhler am gardasee fast aufm altissimo  also von 100 m auf 1700 m hoch ... nur so um die kräfteverhältnisse einzuschätzen


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Jo, manch einer schafft es aber ich bin sowas null gewohnt. SOnst nie wirklich Touren mit dem DH'ler gefahren.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (29. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @spongebob ... ich war mal mitm dhler am gardasee fast aufm altissimo  also von 100 m auf 1700 m hoch ... nur so um die kräfteverhältnisse einzuschätzen


Zu seiner Ehrenrettung muss man sagen, dass er gestern einige Steigungen fahrend "erklommen" hat.  Hätte ich gar nicht erwartet.


----------



## eL (29. Juni 2006)

klar gina!
ick freu mir och


----------



## SpongeBob (29. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Zu seiner Ehrenrettung muss man sagen, dass er gestern einige Steigungen fahrend "erklommen" hat.  Hätte ich gar nicht erwartet.




Du warst hinter mir, das machte mir soviel Angst das ich keine Zeit verlieren wollte


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @spongebob ... ich war mal mitm dhler am gardasee fast aufm altissimo  also von 100 m auf 1700 m hoch ... nur so um die kräfteverhältnisse einzuschätzen



*Hab zwar keinen Downhiller aber mit dem 18 Kilo-Freerider hatte ich das vor 2 Wochen auch   und das war schon hart genug  

Warn sogar auf 1850 kurz vorm Gipfel  

Wenn man dann anschließend so ne Aussicht hat entschädigt das für einiges und die Schmerzen sind vergessen.




*


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2006)

war mitm turner auch schon mal ganz oben ... aber von der anderen seite mit der variante nen teil mit der seilbahn zu schummeln  war der showman sogar dabei

ja die ausblicke am gardasee entschädigen für alles


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> war mitm turner auch schon mal ganz oben ... aber von der anderen seite mit der variante nen teil mit der seilbahn zu schummeln  war der showman sogar dabei
> 
> ja die ausblicke am gardasee entschädigen für alles



*Die Monte Baldo-Schummelroute haben wir dann später auch noch ausprobiert, lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich, weil trotz Bahn immer noch viele HM zu vernichten sind  

Beim nächsten mal nehmen wir wieder den endlosen Uphill der Schmerzen  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2006)

naja ich find die variante schon recht schön ... wenn man ausser acht lässt das es nen haufen geld kost und es net schlimm ist wenn man den dhler dann oben schieben muss auf jedenfall die bessere variante weil man halt dann ganz oben ist und geil runterfliegen kann


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @batman ... silbersattel wollt ich auch mal ... vielleicht komm ich hin



Momentan steht auch noch Schladming hoch im Kurs. Dann wirds aber mit der Tour am So sicher nix.

Sag mogen Abend Bescheid ob wir zum Silbersattel fahren. Sind ja schon lang nich mehr zusammen Radln gewesen.

Back to the roots mit'n Bettbezug


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn man ausser acht lässt das es nen haufen geld kost



*Das kannste laut sagen   die 16 Euro für die Bahn investier ich beim nächsten Mal lieber in Flüssignahrung  *


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Back to the roots mit'n Bettbezug



hmm yes  eigentlich wärst mir ja einmal todtnau schuldig ... aber ich denk das wird dieses leben nichts mehr 

silbersattel is halt das prob das der lift nur 4 stunden läuft und ich dafür 125 km auf der landstrasse ... zuerst durchs fichtelgebirge und dann durch den thüringer wald schleichen muss 

... bin mal 3:20 nach ilmenau gefahrn (nur 175 km ... aber da lernst jedes dorf kennen)


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Doch nicht etwa UNSER El ???
> 
> Da würd ick mir ja freuen
> 
> Von mir natürlich auch ein definitives JA wegen Sonntag  *



na dnan freu dir mal *gG* 

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2006)

Kommt ihr jetzt eigentlich um 10:03 Uhr oder um 10 Uhr irgendwasanderes??

G.


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ihr jetzt eigentlich um 10:03 Uhr oder um 10 Uhr irgendwasanderes??
> 
> G.




da wir wegen bayernticketbenutzung den ic nicht nehmen können sondern den RE nehmen werden kommen wir laut bundesbahnauskunft genau um 10.19 in marktredwitz an ;-)

ich habe mich eben auch entschlossen meine helmcam mit an bord zu nehmen ;-) ich muss ja ein paar übungsfahrten mit cam für den alpenX machen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich eben auch entschlossen meine helmcam mit an bord zu nehmen ;-) ich muss ja ein paar übungsfahrten mit cam für den alpenX machen ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee




Macht so eine Helmcam denn beim schieben wohl auch gute Aufnahmen  


G.


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Macht so eine Helmcam denn beim schieben wohl auch gute Aufnahmen
> 
> 
> G.



für die krassen abfahrten bekommst du sie dann  abba nich kaputt machen  

coffee


----------



## daniel_Speci (30. Juni 2006)

hei all,
eure tour wird bestimmt sehr gut. leider kann ich am 2.juli nicht  
aber vielleicht kann der Jürgen sein kleines gerät einsetzen und die tour aufnehmen zumd. n paar wegpunkte!!???
viel spass und brecht euch nix !!!! 
PS. macht ein paar schöne bilda!!!!!!!!
gruß
dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (30. Juni 2006)

Was wÃ¼rde denn die Fahrt kosten, wenn ich So spontan auftauch und nich mehr mit auf nen Bayertiket paÃ?

@eman
Will dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal nach Todtnau und BW soll ja auch ne neue Strecke bekommen. LaÃ uns das mal im Auge behalten.
August oder September hab ich Zeit.

EDIT:
Habs grad schon gefunden 18,90 â¬ einfach plus Fahrradmitnahme 3,50 â¬ einmalig
Wenn das mit der Fahrradmitnahme stimmt, kostets 41,30 â¬


----------



## Coffee (30. Juni 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Was würde denn die Fahrt kosten, wenn ich So spontan auftauch und nich mehr mit auf nen Bayertiket paß?
> 
> @eman
> Will dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal nach Todtnau und BW soll ja auch ne neue Strecke bekommen. Laß uns das mal im Auge behalten.
> ...



schaut aber derzeit noch gut aus mit uff ein ticket zu fahren ;-)

willste meine handynummer? dann kanste mir samstag abend ne sms schrieben ob du mitkommst?

coffee


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Juni 2006)

Ja, mach mal. Dann meld ich mich.
Muß ich dann nur noch heute Schaltwerksröllchen für nen X.0 Schaltwerk finden.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2006)

daniel_Speci schrieb:
			
		

> hei all,
> eure tour wird bestimmt sehr gut. leider kann ich am 2.juli nicht
> aber vielleicht kann der Jürgen sein kleines gerät einsetzen und die tour aufnehmen zumd. n paar wegpunkte!!???
> viel spass und brecht euch nix !!!!
> ...




Also bei dem kreuz und quer, überschneiden und doppelt schaut des bestimmt dann richtig gut aus 


G.


----------



## Andrea35 (30. Juni 2006)

Hallihallo
wünsche Euch auch viel Spaß und gebt schön auf Euch acht, damit wir am 9.7. nicht alleine fahren müssen.  

vlg Andrea


----------



## Riddick (30. Juni 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:
> Habs grad schon gefunden 18,90  einfach plus Fahrradmitnahme 3,50  einmalig
> Wenn das mit der Fahrradmitnahme stimmt, kostets 41,30 


Nee, nur 22,40 , da das Ticket den ganzen Tag gilt!


----------



## daniel_Speci (30. Juni 2006)

ja, aber n versuch wäre es wert , jörg!??


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juli 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Habs grad schon gefunden 18,90 â¬ einfach plus Fahrradmitnahme 3,50 â¬ einmalig
> Wenn das mit der Fahrradmitnahme stimmt, kostets 41,30 â¬






			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, nur 22,40 â¬, da das Ticket den ganzen Tag gilt!




auch falsch. sind nur 22 euro.  

18 euro bayernticket single + 4 euro fahrradticket. damit kannst dan den ganzen tag mit dem zug fahren, falls du in marktredwitz doch keine lust mehr hast.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juli 2006)

bin morgen nicht mit dabei. wünsche allen viel spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (1. Juli 2006)

Werd morgen auch nich dabei sein.
Dies WE war einfach zu viel Trubel, so dass ich morgen mit meine Frau nich allein lassen will.
Viel Spaß


----------



## showman (2. Juli 2006)

So, 

ich fang jetzt hier mal an.







War wieder mal voll der Reißer  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Juli 2006)

Was geht'n, 1000 HM Bergab aber dann V-Max "nur" 34 Km/h? Aber die Tour hätte ich net überlebt


----------



## showman (2. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht'n, 1000 HM Bergab aber dann V-Max "nur" 34 Km/h? Aber die Tour hätte ich net überlebt


Weil des richtige Downhills waren und keine für Gelkopfpussies  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Juli 2006)

Also einen richtige DH defeniere ich auch so, das man schon mal über 40 Km/h kommt, Geschwingkeit bringt Adrenalin und darum geht es 

Wann kommen Bilder der Tour?


----------



## Coffee (2. Juli 2006)

bilder gibbet morgen in hülle und fülle, nu muss ich aber erstmal ins heijabettchen. 

übrigens @ alle mitfahrer, das video ist auch was geworden ;-))

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (2. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens @ alle mitfahrer, das video ist auch was geworden ;-))


Ahh cool, ich bitte um eine Sicherungskopie   Hau mi äds dann a hie. Batterie leer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (3. Juli 2006)

soo ih bin nu au daheim aufgeschlage und geduscht und soweita und sofort.
Danke an alle mitfahrer sowie vor allen dem Lettengeschwader für den erlebnisreichen endgeilen tach bei den Fichtelwichteln.
Vergleichbares wie heut hab ich selten erlebt. Das liegt vorallem auch daran das ich heut nen echt guten tach hatte.
Berichte werden folgen und die ortsgruppe Nürnberg erwartet den silberling mit den pixeln dieses sonntages für die bildgeschichtliche aufbereitung.
also bis dann denn

eL


----------



## weichling (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

man war das Super!
und es waren ja fast alle LBs da oder ?

hier gibt es meine Bilder:
www.gmrueger.de/0702Fichtelmountains

Ich muss jetzt uf arbet.

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (3. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Also einen richtige DH defeniere ich auch so, das man schon mal über 40 Km/h kommt, Geschwingkeit bringt Adrenalin und darum geht es
> 
> Wann kommen Bilder der Tour?



schmarr net nur sondern fahr mit!


----------



## Beerchen (3. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> SpongeBob schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spongie war doch unterwegs ...
guckst Du hier *klick*

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Pino (3. Juli 2006)

Moin,
Quelle Challenge gestern war großartig. In der NN habe ich heute morgen gelesen, was sonst noch so war, ansonsten war ich gestern den ganzen Tag vor Ort und beeindruckt von den Leistungen, die dort geboten wurden.
Bei Euch im Fichtelgebirge konnte ich daher nicht dabei sein, sonst wäre ich sicher auch beeindruckt gewesen  
Und es kommt noch schlimmer: Gestern abend ereilte mich eine familiäre Geburtstagseinladung (hätte ich eigentlich vorhersehen können, denn der Termin ist seit über 50 Jahren derselbe  ), was zur Folge hat, dass ich nicht einmal am 9.7. zur Scheune mitfahren kann. . Wo ich mich doch so drauf gefreut hatte!
Aber hilft nix, wenn ich als Verhinderungsgrund angebe, bin Mountainbike fahren, kommt das gaaaaaaaaaanz schlecht. Und das will ich nicht. Also heißt es mal wieder: nächstes Mal bin ich bestimmt dabei...
Eine schöne Woche wünscht
Pino


----------



## dubbel (3. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> ich fang jetzt hier mal an.
> 
> ...


da les ich 41,15 km - 1021 Hm - 8:15:30  
seid ihr in ne zeitschleife geraten?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2006)

ja es würd auch schneller gehen ... aber wir waren glaub ich 17 mann oder so ... da wennst den donauradweg fährst kommst glaub ich net über nen 10er schnitt hinaus *gg*


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2006)

ja ins schwarze woooop loch 


hier meine pix

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> da les ich 41,15 km - 1021 Hm - 8:15:30
> seid ihr in ne zeitschleife geraten?



  
Aber wir haben alles geschafft 
Glaube an den ganzen Bildern erkennt man sehr gut wie die Zeit entstanden ist.
Und mit zusätzlicher Zeitschleife wären wir wohl jetzt noch unterwegs, wobei natürlich sich da die Frage stellt ob der Fahrradcompiuter dennoch nur die Realzeit messen würde

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

Reine Farzeit waren 3:36 Std. Hatten ja auch noch die ein oder andere Panne. Meine Crossmax haben auch arg gelitten. Ist halt doch bloß Pussiezeuch  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (3. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Reine Farzeit waren 3:36 Std. Hatten ja auch noch die ein oder andere Panne. Meine Crossmax haben auch arg gelitten. Ist halt doch bloß Pussiezeuch
> 
> Gruß Showman



ne shimano-system-krempl


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

@Showie: Du hast so viele kleine schöne Symbölchen auf deiner gelben Bergekarte.
Und keines davon ist in der Strecke....hättest zumindest hier und da ein Gefahrenstelle Schildchen reindrücken können. 

G.


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showie: Du hast so viele kleine schöne Symbölchen auf deiner gelben Bergekarte.
> Und keines davon ist in der Strecke....hättest zumindest hier und da ein Gefahrenstelle Schildchen reindrücken können.
> 
> G.



 find ich auch 

ihr seit echt auch ne coole truppe da bei euch.  

coffee


----------



## bike_schrat (3. Juli 2006)

@dubbel: Zeitloch würde ich's nicht nennen. Aber ein Gebiet, dass sich nicht unbedingt für so flüssiges GA1-Training eignet, wie wir es vor zwei Wochen auf den Kalchtrails gefahren sind. ;-)  Außerdem: Min. 6 Platte. Und die Leute mit Ihren 20kg-Freeridern haben bergauf schon a weng geschwitz. Ich dafür mangels Federweg bergab...
BTW: Fährst Du eigentlich morgen? Oder wg. WM doch schon heute mit wotan & Co?


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showie: Du hast so viele kleine schöne Symbölchen auf deiner gelben Bergekarte.
> Und keines davon ist in der Strecke....hättest zumindest hier und da ein Gefahrenstelle Schildchen reindrücken können.
> 
> G.


Ich brauch je nen Grund nochmal zu kommen. Schließlich gibts ja ein paar Fastfahrstellen die ich ja noch fahren muß  

Gruß Showman


----------



## dubbel (3. Juli 2006)

bike_schratBTW schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst Du eigentlich morgen? Oder wg. WM doch schon heute mit wotan & Co?


heute mit wotan etc. klappt so nicht, 
morgen eher > 4.30 h, aber ich weiss noch nicht, wie sich das mit kalchreuth etc. vereinbaren lässt...
werd evtl. frühzeitig losfahren und um 6 am obi auftauchen, aber das ist noch mehr als unsicher.


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ne shimano-system-krempl


Neee Schätzla. Des is der gleiche Mavic Krempel den du auch an deim Schleifer hast  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (3. Juli 2006)

ich meinte ja auch mavicsystem-krempel
ich hab coffeebau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (3. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Crossmax haben auch arg gelitten. Ist halt doch bloß Pussiezeuch
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wie, Speiche gerissen ?
aus dem anderen Thread: was macht dein Fuss?
 Überhitzung ?
Lepra?

weichling


----------



## speedy_j (3. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube an den ganzen Bildern erkennt man sehr gut wie die Zeit entstanden ist.




stimmt: rum stehen, rum sitzen, einkehren, schläuche flicken und schieben.   

wo bleiben die action fotos?


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, Speiche gerissen ?
> aus dem anderen Thread: was macht dein Fuss?
> Überhitzung ?
> Lepra?
> ...


Ein Nippel von den Schlauchlosgraffl ist der Länge nach aufgerissen und ne Speiche ist verbogen. Des mit dem Fuß ist eine allergische Reaktion. Woher weiß ich net. War noch nie gegen was allergisch außer Arbeit. Sind so rote Punkte und Wasserbläschen und juckt. Aber nur genau da wo die Strümpfe waren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (3. Juli 2006)

showi
das liegt wohl daran das du gestern selbst bahn fahren musstest
darauf hast du allergisch reagiert *rofl*
gute Besserung!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

So hier mal ein paar von den Bilder von mir.
Beherrsche des leider nur so  Bin net so der Puterfachman.
Aber Hauptsache was zum schauen. 

G. 

PS: Gleich gehts weiter.


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> showi
> das liegt wohl daran das du gestern selbst bahn fahren musstest
> darauf hast du allergisch reagiert *rofl*
> gute Besserung!


Des wirds wohl sein. Drum setz ich lieber mal zwei Tage aus   Werd morgen mal versuchen eine Speiche und nen Nippel aufzutreiben.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

Gleich mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)




----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

Ah,

die Fastfahrstelle. Hast des auch noch in größer?

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ah,
> 
> die Fastfahrstelle. Hast des auch noch in größer?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Die sind halt alle jetzt megarunterkompremiert...oder meinst du mit mehr Außenrum??

G.


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2006)

übrigens, die goldene kappe von der marzocchi war doch meine. hat die jemand eingesteckt?? sonst hol ich mir morgen bei cosmic ne neue *gg*

coffee

P.S. danke für die bilda


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

Naja, so wie`s aus dem Foto kommt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens, die goldene kappe von der marzocchi war doch meine. hat die jemand eingesteckt??


   Ich hätt da einen Satz Räder zu zentrieren.
Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß Showman



 und wie komm ich jetzt zu dieser kappe wieder möglichst schnell. gegen einen kaffee vielleicht?

edit sagt: morgen?


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

Ich schau morgen eh beim Stadler vorbei wegen der Speichen und dann bring ichs dir vorbei. Würds dir Vormittags auch passen?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2006)

jajajajaja, immer her damit ;-)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, so wie`s aus dem Foto kommt.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ja, schon. Aber der Ausschnitt ist net so toll.
Da kommst einfach nommal und wir machen den Ausschnitt so wie jetzt auf dem Bild mim Wastl drauf und dann paßt des.
Und in nicht kompremiert ist schaut des dann sogar schön aus.

Für die die net dabei waren, mal noch ein paar Bilder von genau dem Weg den wir gefahren sind.
Aber so das man auch ein bischen die Schwierigkeit sieht. 

G.


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommst einfach nommal und wir machen den Ausschnitt so wie jetzt auf dem Bild mim Wastl drauf und dann paßt des.


Evtl. am 16ten. Steht da was an? 

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. am 16ten. Steht da was an?
> 
> Gruß Showman



     

Eigentlich net, muß ich aber erst überprüfen.

G.


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

Na schaumer mal. Bring aber dann schweres Gerät damits die Pussieräder net ganz verbiegt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2006)

Dann fahr ich auch RMX und ich bastell noch eine Stelle für dich damit du noch 123³ mal vorbeischauen muß 

G.


----------



## showman (3. Juli 2006)

Prima, dann gehts bergauf auch eher gemütlich  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, dann gehts bergauf auch eher gemütlich
> 
> Gruß Showman



*Und ich dachte gestern wär`s schon gemütlich gewesen  

Am 16. hätte ich auch Zeit   Wenn was geht und ihr mich mitnehmt bin ich gerne wieder dabei  *


----------



## fritzn (3. Juli 2006)

@ Jörg: Super Bilder!

16. könnte bei mir auch nochmal klappen - Bumble, wie sieht´s da aus mit Verlängerung? Also 15. & 16.? Theoretisch?

Wir hatten mal die Idee, im Fichtl 1 - 2 Ü´s auf nem Campingplatz einzulegen, um bisschen mehr fahren zu können... etwa in Mehlmeisel oder, noch besser am Fichtelsee.


----------



## Bumble (3. Juli 2006)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> 16. könnte bei mir auch nochmal klappen - Bumble, wie sieht´s da aus mit Verlängerung? Also 15. & 16.? Theoretisch?
> 
> Wir hatten mal die Idee, im Fichtl 1 - 2 Ü´s auf nem Campingplatz einzulegen, um bisschen mehr fahren zu können... etwa in Mehlmeisel oder, noch besser am Fichtelsee.



*Höchstens 16. + 17. wenn ich montags blau mache  

Am 15. gehts bei mir leider nicht.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. Juli 2006)

hmmm an dem wochenende sollt mein Sommerurlaub beginnen ;-)
schaffen wirs die 5 leut fürs bayernticket zusammenzubringen?

geile bilder jörg!!


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2006)

Na dann halten wir doch mal den 16ten im Auge, es sei denn Jörg kann net. Hab mir heute ein paar Pussiespeichen für des Pussiemaviccrossmasxlgraffl bestellt. Hatte natürlich keiner da  
@ Jörg, könntest du mir die Fastfahrstelle doch mit mehr außenrum 
schicken?

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (4. Juli 2006)

sagte ich doch system-graffl;(
ihr habt am 9. wahrscheinlich Ruh von mir, war heute beim Doc
hab mir den Daumen Ã¼berlastet, innere AuÃensehne ist entzÃ¼ndetâ¦
Er meinte es wÃ¤re eventuell schon weg, wenn ich nicht weiterhin biken gewesen wÃ¤re 
Aber das Fichtl hat halt gelockt 
Hab wohl auch System-Graffl am KÃ¶rper, hÃ¤lt nix ausâ¦


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2006)

*Kommando zurÃ¼ck. Am 16ten kann ich net.*

MÃ¼Ãmer irgentwann spÃ¤ter machen.





			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> sagte ich doch system-graffl;(
> ihr habt am 9. wahrscheinlich Ruh von mir, war heute beim Doc
> hab mir den Daumen Ã¼berlastet, innere AuÃensehne ist entzÃ¼ndetâ¦
> Er meinte es wÃ¤re eventuell schon weg, wenn ich nicht weiterhin biken gewesen wÃ¤re
> ...


Also komm. Die Tour in die Scheune wirst doch schaffen. Fahr halt mit dem SSP. Dann brauchst net schalten. Hab auch die Kretze an den FÃ¼Ãen. Aber in die Scheune fahr ich ob mit oder ohne Kretze.

GruÃ Showman


----------



## blacksurf (4. Juli 2006)

so jetzt hats endlich geklappt auch von mir noch ein paar Fotos, leider sind die auch nicht so toll. Mein Hochladetool ist noch etwas buggy, deshalb sind jetzt auch einige nicht gedreht 

http://www.photo-online.de/01/wichtln1/

http://www.photo-online.de/01/wichtln3/


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2006)

Ui, da bin ich ja auch in groß drauf 

@Showi: Und paßt´s


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (4. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showi: Und paßt´s


Noch nix da. Hmmmm, i wart noch a bissl.

Gruß Showman

*EDIT* Jetzt is da. Suuuuper    Merci awail.


----------



## SpongeBob (5. Juli 2006)

So langsam bereu ich es das ich keine Kondition habe um so eine Tour zu schaffen. Die Spots sind doch mal genial. Hmm. Muss ich echt mal mit diesen GA Zeugs anfangen.....


----------



## Coffee (5. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam bereu ich es das ich keine Kondition habe um so eine Tour zu schaffen. Die Spots sind doch mal genial. Hmm. Muss ich echt mal mit diesen GA Zeugs anfangen.....



wenn du noch bissle überlegst ist die saison a wieder rum. also ruff aufs bike udn mal strecke fahren.

coffee


----------



## ttbitg (5. Juli 2006)

hi. kann mir mal jemand verraten was am 9. geht?
hätte evtl. lust mitzufahren.
ciao
 martin


----------



## showman (5. Juli 2006)

Des geht:






Gruß Showman


----------



## ttbitg (5. Juli 2006)

danke.
sieht gut aus.
angenehm lockere runde.
das passt ganz gut.
ist das mehr was für's hardtail oder eher für's fully?
wann + wo geht's los?


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2006)

@ttbitg
kannst mit beiden Bikes fahrenâ¦


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, da bin ich ja auch in groß drauf



ja nur die Qualität ist halt mit den kleinen Cams immer bescheiden 
Man müsste mal zu Euch mit ner gescheiten Kamera-Ausrüstung fahren. Dann enstehen da vernünftige Bilder wie zb die vom RedBullRestrict (sind von meinem Freund)
http://www.photo-online.de/redbull/


----------



## Beerchen (5. Juli 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wann + wo geht's los?


Start am 09.07.2006 um 10:00 Uhr in Nbg. Löwensaalparkplatz.  
(Der Löwensaalparkplatz ist wenn Du beim Tiergarten vorm Haupteingang stehst, Blickrichtung Eingang, dann geht links noch eine Straße rauf. Immer hoch bis zum Löwensaal. Da gegenüber ist ein Parkplatz. Und da ist Treffpunkt)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ttbitg (5. Juli 2006)

ok. danke. 
hoffentlich passt das wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. Juli 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> danke.


Gern gscheng


			
				ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> sieht gut aus.
> angenehm lockere runde.


Naja, wie Mann/Frau`s nimmt



















			
				ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> ist das mehr was für's hardtail oder eher für's fully?


Ich würds Fully nehmen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## sideshowbob (5. Juli 2006)

na bei den bildern freu ich mich umso mehr auf sonntag


----------



## Coffee (5. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Gern gscheng
> 
> Naja, wie Mann/Frau`s nimmt
> 
> ...




man showie, jetzt mach den leuten doch nciht schon wieder angst ;-)





coffee


----------



## ttbitg (5. Juli 2006)

@showman
überzeugt  
wenn das alles so ausieht, dann trage ich wahrscheinlich einiges.
ich bin eher kategorie tourenfahrer + schisser.


----------



## Coffee (5. Juli 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> @showman
> überzeugt
> wenn das alles so ausieht, dann trage ich wahrscheinlich einiges.
> ich bin eher kategorie tourenfahrer + schisser.




lass dir keien angst machen. wir werden die scheunenrude am sonntag wirklich harmlos fahren.

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> @showman
> überzeugt
> wenn das alles so ausieht, dann trage ich wahrscheinlich einiges.
> ich bin eher kategorie tourenfahrer + schisser.



keine PANIK!
Er heisst nicht umsonst SHOWMAN


----------



## showman (5. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> man showie, jetzt mach den leuten doch nciht schon wieder angst ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,

dann fahrmer halt die leichte Variante






Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (5. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> keine PANIK!
> Er heisst nicht umsonst SHOWMAN


Hey Schätzla. Was ist mit deinem M? Wär doch auch was für ihn. Bin mal gespannt wieviel wir werden. Ich ruf glaub ich mal in der Scheune an und sag Dieter er soll sich mal darauf vorbereiten bereit zu sein.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2006)

ja mein M fÃ¤hrt auf alle FÃ¤lle mitâ¦
eventuell ohne Mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> eventuell ohne Mich


Des brauchst dir gar net einbilden. Du fährst gefälligst mit. Kannst ja einhändig fahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2006)

@showi
ich will schliesslich in den seealpen nicht ausfallen!
Ich warte mal wie es am Sonntag so istâ¦


----------



## showman (5. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> ich will schliesslich in den seealpen nicht ausfallen!
> Ich warte mal wie es am Sonntag so ist


Des hat mit die Seealpen nix zu tun. Das ist das Alter. Das wird nimmer besser   Hab auch noch die Kretze an den Füßen. Macht auch keine anstalten wegzugehen  Zieh da mal Radschuhe an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Showman


----------



## Bumble (5. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> dann fahrmer halt die leichte Variante
> 
> ...



*Das will ich sehn wie du das Ding springst, da steh ich schon seit einem Jahr davor und überleg ob ichs machen soll oder nicht  *


----------



## -Fish- (5. Juli 2006)

So, ich bin jetzt entlich nach 1 1/2 Wochen Krankenhaus wieder zu Hause. Sehe zwar noch aus wie der Tod von Forchheim, aber den 9. werde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
Freu mich jetzt schon seit zwei wochen drauf also wird auch gefahren. Notfalls wird ein Halter für nen Tropfer drangebaut...  

Fish


----------



## norman68 (5. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt hats endlich geklappt auch von mir noch ein paar Fotos, leider sind die auch nicht so toll. Mein Hochladetool ist noch etwas buggy, deshalb sind jetzt auch einige nicht gedreht
> 
> http://www.photo-online.de/01/wichtln1/
> 
> http://www.photo-online.de/01/wichtln3/



Hallo blacksurf,

bei deinen Bildern von "wichtln1" ist ein Bike zusehen was aus sieht wie aus Holz. War es echt aus Holz und wenn ja wo hast du das geknippst, wer baut so was?

Ciao Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (5. Juli 2006)

hi norman, das war am RÃ¼ckweg von den Fichtlmountains in NÃ¼rnbergs Innenstadt, Galerie RÃ¶ver, da stand das Rad vor der TÃ¼râ¦
Unglaublich alles aus Holz, sogar das Licht!
Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wer sowas baut


----------



## norman68 (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo blacksurf,

dank dir für deine schnelle Antwort Sieht aber echt edel aus das Teil.

Ciao Norman


----------



## showman (5. Juli 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das will ich sehn wie du das Ding springst, da steh ich schon seit einem Jahr davor und überleg ob ichs machen soll oder nicht  *


Das ist praktisch das gleiche wie meine Fastfahrstelle in den Fichtelmountains und das bist ja auch gefahren. War halt net so hoch aber dafür gings um die Kurve.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (5. Juli 2006)

Hey, wie sieht es aus, bei der Tour am 09.07.06 fahren schon mal die Wurzelabfahrt, oder?

Bin aber dabei


----------



## showman (5. Juli 2006)

Tiergarten ohne Wurzelabfahrt ist wie ein Auto ohne Räder   Welche meinst denn überhaupt?

Gruß Showman


----------



## fritzn (5. Juli 2006)

das geht auch mitm hardtail


----------



## SpongeBob (5. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Welche meinst denn überhaupt?



Ja die am Aufbau halt, an der Stromschneise lang. Also das die Wurzalabfahrt, dann gibt es noch den "Zwergen DH", den SingleTrail DH, den Speed DH und den technischen DH 

Aber du wirst da schon a schöne Tour planen


----------



## bike_schrat (5. Juli 2006)

Würde am So. evtl. auch mitkommen, nachdem ich heute den Seitenschlag vom Fichtelride aus dem Hinterrad wieder halbwegs rauszentriert habe. Mit XC-Hardtail. Des geht scho...


----------



## calicalina (6. Juli 2006)

Hey,
ich würde am Sonntag auch gerne mitfahren.
Was wird das denn für ne Tour?


----------



## norman68 (6. Juli 2006)

Schau mal nach Post 2022 

Ciao Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calicalina (6. Juli 2006)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal nach Post 2022
> 
> Ciao Norman



Ah, merci.


----------



## lugggas (6. Juli 2006)

Wenns nicht übelst schifft bin ich auch dabei 

freu mich scho, endlich mal wieder ne tour zu machen...ging scho länger nix mehr bei mir, aber jetzt hab ich zeit ohne ende *g*
bin auch ganz froh, dass es entspannt wird, hatte ja erst muskelfaserriss und dann noch ne Erkältung  

Bis denne


Lucas


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2006)

Fahrt ihr jetzt eigentlich am Sonntag die Tour wo die Bilder vom Showi gemacht worden sind?
Und ist des "genau" die von Anfang bis Ende mit dem gelben Höhenprofil?

G.


----------



## Coffee (7. Juli 2006)

@ jörg,

willste wohl kommen ,-))

also ist unser klassiker brunner(hügel)berg, klamm, unglstetten. sind knappe 35 km mit vielleicht 300 hm, nix böses also. sind aber eben ein paar nette sachen auf der strecke wo sich diverse leute austoben können wenn sie wollen ;-) wenn du kommst nehm ich gerne auch den besseren foto mit ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2006)

Bin schon am überlegen 

G.


----------



## Coffee (7. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon am überlegen
> 
> G.



den käskaugn darfst da net entgehn lassen  

coffee


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> den käskaugn darfst da net entgehn lassen
> 
> coffee


Ganz zu schweigen von derjenigen die den Käskoung bringt   Weiß aber net sicher obs da ist. Is ja jetzt scho aweng Urlaubszeit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (7. Juli 2006)

ach ja die auslage ich vergas


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2006)

soooo dat schlimmste iss überstanden  und nur noch ehne woche bis Urlaub.

käsekuchen müsster ohne mich mampfen da ich mal wieder zu die saumägen muss.

schowi wenn du am 16. nich kannst fahren wa eben am 15. oder eben ohne dich  

jörg du hast doch noch nix vor oder?

Bumbl und fritzn das intresse besteht noch??


wer schreibt jetze den bericht?? los surf du bist drann diesmal


eL ...völlig angefixt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wer schreibt jetze den bericht?? los surf du bist drann diesmal
> 
> 
> eL ...völlig angefixt



oh El auch wieder unter den Lebenden

Mach du den Bericht, Du kannst das so gut


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> schowi wenn du am 16. nich kannst fahren wa eben am 15. oder eben ohne dich


Kann des ganze Wochenende net weil *2 TAGES VERANSTALTUNG* Wirsts scho mal ohne mich aushalten. Die Pfalz läuft ja net weg. Muß ja auch noch die Pfalz United Tour irgentwann mal mit Bumble fahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> schowi wenn du am 16. nich kannst fahren wa eben am 15. oder eben ohne dich
> jörg du hast doch noch nix vor oder?



16. war für mich schon eher suboptimal, aber 15. bin ich auf jedenfall net daheim.

@Irgendwer: Nur mal so. Um wieviel Uhr soll den die Tour am Son losgehen....für den Fall der Fälle.

G.


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2006)

10 Uhr am Parkplatz beim Löwensaal. Ist oberhalb vom Tiergarten Haupteingang.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Uhr am Parkplatz beim Löwensaal. Ist oberhalb vom Tiergarten Haupteingang.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Mit Tiergarten meinst du schon ZOO in Nürnberg.....also des wo ich bei Nürnberg Fischbach runter muß?
Und mit welchem Rad radelst du denn und fährt da jetzt der Sponge auch mit....wegen der Reifenfrage und so 

G.


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Tiergarten meinst du schon ZOO in Nürnberg.....also des wo ich bei Nürnberg Fischbach runter muß?


Genau des.


			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit welchem Rad radelst du denn


Wollt eigentlich mit dem Big Hit fahren. Weiß aber noch net so genau.





			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> und fährt da jetzt der Sponge auch mit....wegen der Reifenfrage und so


Denk scho das der Schwamm mitkommt. Wennst a bissl was ausprobieren willst kannst auch des RMX nehmen. Nennenswerte Berge gibts eh net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2006)

ja direkt am Zoo oberhalb des Haupteingangs!
Der Schwamm kommt scho denke ich


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2006)

Wenn dann würde ich eh RMX fahren...stellt sich nur die Frage ob 21.6kg mit Schwerrollerreifen oder halt 20.6kg mit Leichtrollerreifen.
Und wenn der Sponge mitfahren würde, dann täte ich mich bei der Entscheidung leichter 

G.


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2006)

Ey Schwamm. Wo bist du. Du wirst hier gebraucht. Sag mal an was Sache ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> oh El auch wieder unter den Lebenden
> 
> Mach du den Bericht, Du kannst das so gut



aumann   ick hab doch keene zeit  

ach coffee... nette plastemütze   hast die jetz von gabana? und tust dir jetz noch so jäckchen holen?? siehst dann aus wie ritter parzifal.

so nebenbei.. ist damit der 15. 16. termin gestorben?!

na dann

eL


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> aumann   ick hab doch keene zeit



jetzt reiss dich zusammen, ich hab dir doch gezeigt wie man an die Pixel kommt


----------



## SpongeBob (7. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Schwamm. Wo bist du. Du wirst hier gebraucht. Sag mal an was Sache ist.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Ich werde gebraucht? Ganz neue Erfahrung für mich 

Also Reifen, hmm, war heute draußen, ist schon noch recht nass und rutschig. Sollte das Wetter besser werden, kann man schon leichtroll Reifen drauf machen. Weil so dicke Sachen gibt es nun auch net bei der Tour. Ok, 5 Meter Drops haben wir auch aber naja, wird wohl ehr der Wurzel DH werden und 1-2 max. 2 Meter Drops, oder?

Mir bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig als meine Minion zu fahren. Und die waren bis jetzt am Tiergarten noch net wirklich am Limit 

Mit was ist Jörg am Fichtelride gefahren?

Edit: @ Jörg ein Tobi mit n grün-gelben Cube Fully will auch evtl. mitkommen, er ist ehemals Bayreuther, ich glaube den kennst du


----------



## thaper (8. Juli 2006)

rmx braucht kein schwein.... reifen braucht man auch net... nen kaputten fuß braucht mer auch net


----------



## thaper (8. Juli 2006)

schwere maxxis dh reifen natürlich sonst ziehts dich hier überall weg... undn santa brauchste auch um hier vernüftig zu fahren.... aber wo zum geier hat den der robert aka swammbirne nen 2 meter drop gesehn... kenn nur 3-4 meter dróps


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann würde ich eh RMX fahren...stellt sich nur die Frage ob 21.6kg mit Schwerrollerreifen oder halt 20.6kg mit Leichtrollerreifen.
> Und wenn der Sponge mitfahren würde, dann täte ich mich bei der Entscheidung leichter
> 
> G.



hmm der jörg tut immer nur so ... als wär er so schwach ... also vorsicht


----------



## Mr.hardtail (8. Juli 2006)

Hi,

also so wie es aussieht kommen RedBullTeam und ich auf jeden Fall am Sonntag zum Löwensaal. Der Cannondalefahrer fällt wahrscheinlich verletzt aus, aber eventuell kommt noch jemand anders mit. Freu mich schon. 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm der jörg tut immer nur so ... als wär er so schwach ... also vorsicht


Naja, macht ja nix weil er weiß ja den Weg net  

Gruß Showman


----------



## RedBullTeam (8. Juli 2006)

Moing miteinander

So wenn nichts schlimmes mehr dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei. Wird scho net regenen! Also bis morgen!

Gruß Red Bull


----------



## blacksurf (8. Juli 2006)

was habt ihr alle mit dem Regen?
Wenn es ein Gewitter gibt, dann doch erst Abendsâ¦


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm der jörg tut immer nur so ... als wär er so schwach ... also vorsicht



  

Ich war übrigens untauglich bei der Bundeswehr 


@Schwammi: Ne, mir gings net darum ob man die Reifen braucht wegen Grip oder so.. 
Ich hab die bloß drauf weil des ja mein Bergabrad ist.
Und zum extra umbauen hätte ich jetzt net so lust.
Und die ziehen sich halt schon. Aber wenn noch wer so Dinger draufhätte, dann wüßte ich das es net so schnell voran geht.
Fahre (wenn ich komm) eh nur CC-Helm.....ausredentechnisch...bin ja vernünftig.

@Thaper: Ich hab nur Sachen die man net braucht....aber des mit dem Fuß gehört eher zu den Dingen die man net will 

G.


----------



## SpongeBob (8. Juli 2006)

Und kommst nun @Jörg


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2006)

vielleicht komm ich sogar


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Und kommst nun @Jörg



Denk schon....aber nach den Streckenbaumaßnahmen weiß ich dann des genau 

G.


----------



## Bumble (8. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> schowi wenn du am 16. nich kannst fahren wa eben am 15. oder eben ohne dich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Interesse besteht noch, bei mir geht aber leider nur der 16.  

Morgen bin ich dann aber schon dabei  *


----------



## blacksurf (8. Juli 2006)

ui, lauter Besuch *freu*
Bin jetzt auch sicher dabei dem Daumen gehts schon wieder besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ui, lauter Besuch *freu*
> Bin jetzt auch sicher dabei dem Daumen gehts schon wieder besser!


Was anderes wär ja gar net gangen, basta. Naja, jetz wo doch göberer Besuch kommt wirds wohl am TG etwas länger dauern. Die Herren sollen sich ja schließlich net langweilen. Ich bitte um Verständnis  

Gruß Showman


----------



## sideshowbob (8. Juli 2006)

au ja showi! das kann ich nur unterstützen!


----------



## blacksurf (8. Juli 2006)

@sideshowbob 
ah du gibts uns jetzt wohl wirklich mal die Ehre!


----------



## showman (8. Juli 2006)

Ich bring auch noch ein paar mit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (8. Juli 2006)

per pm hat sich auch bei mir noch jemand angemeldet. ich glaub ich muss in vollmuntur morgen kommen *gG*

coffee


----------



## Bumble (8. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> per pm hat sich auch bei mir noch jemand angemeldet. ich glaub ich muss in vollmuntur morgen kommen *gG*
> 
> coffee



*Na jetzt spannst uns aber auf die Folter     Lass mich raten  

Er hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* *??? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (8. Juli 2006)

wird das jetzt n reines freeride ding oder auch noch grobmotorische tourenbiker kompatibel?


----------



## showman (8. Juli 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> wird das jetzt n reines freeride ding oder auch noch grobmotorische tourenbiker kompatibel?


Es hätte eigentlich eine Einsteigertour werden sollen und es wird auch eine. Das versprech ich euch. Nur eben mit ein paar kleinen Aufenthalten links und rechts des Weges   Also keine Angst. Es wird Niemand vor unlösbaren Aufgaben stehn.

Ich bring Richie Schley mit  

Nochmal an alle Einsteiger, Konditionsmuffel, Grobmotoriker, Tourenbiker, Freerider, Schwämme, Downhiller, Feinmotoriker, Eisenbahner und Astronauten (und alle die ich vergessen habe). Es wird a Gaudi morgen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## sideshowbob (8. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich bring Richie Schley mit
> 
> ...




ahhh ich verstehe ... willst dem richie mal zeigen wie man richtig rad fährt ... find ich klasse von dir  

side


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2006)

Ok´e wir haben eben am Oko beschlossen zu kommen, also der Emän und ich 

Am ZOO direkt am Eingang sind dann schon Parkplätze, oder??
Wir Landmenschen finden uns doch in großen Städten immer net so zurecht.


G.


----------



## showman (8. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ok´e wir haben eben am Oko beschlossen zu kommen, also der Emän und ich


Ahh cool   Da geht ja richtig was. Hab scho ein paar interesannte Sachen für euch  Freut mich das ihr kommt   



			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Am ZOO direkt am Eingang sind dann schon Parkplätze, oder??
> Wir Landmenschen finden uns doch in großen Städten immer net so zurecht.
> G.


Wir treffen und immer oben am Löwensaal weil da sparst dir 25 Höhenmeter  Löwensaal is wennst vorm Haupteingang vom Zoo in Blickrichtung Eingang die Straße nach LINKS hochfährst bis nimmer weiter geht. Dann is links ein Parkplatz und da is Treffpunkt. Wenns Probs gibt Fon mich einfach an.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2006)

Ah ja, glaube des hab ich schon mal irgendwann gelesen mit der Straße links vom Eingang *freufreu*

G.


----------



## 0815p (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Wollte mal nachfragen, ob zwei franken noch mitfahren dürfen, oder ist die truppe schon zu gross.
Gruss Peter


----------



## showman (8. Juli 2006)

peter metz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Wollte mal nachfragen, ob zwei franken noch mitfahren dürfen, oder ist die truppe schon zu gross.
> Gruss Peter


Wer kommt darf auch mitfahren. Is eh eine Ausnahme. Soviel sind wir normal net. Ist aber schön das mal ein paar kommen die sonst net dabei sind. Aber ein bisschen Zeit mitbringen damits kein Streß wird weil Racing is morgen net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (8. Juli 2006)

KLar ,zeit haben wir(meine freundin und ich) den ganzen tag,hoffe mal was neues zu sehen,haben nur immer die Brunn -moritz-nonnenbergrunde gedreht,ist aber auch super,und immer mal schön neue bekanntschaften zu machen.
Peter


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh cool   Da geht ja richtig was. Hab scho ein paar interesannte Sachen für euch  Freut mich das ihr kommt


also ich komm mitm dhler mit reiner bergabübersetzung ... aber denk das geht schon  die berge bei euch sind ja net so hoch und wenn dann eh so steil das man schieben darf 



> Wenns Probs gibt Fon mich einfach an.


der jörg hat doch kein handfon



> weil Racing is morgen net



hmm ich hoff ihr habt ein paar energieabbauschleifen für mich *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Juli 2006)

wenn ich morgen früh aus dem bett komme, dann fahre ich ebenfalls bis ungelstetten mit. anschließend werde ich aber noch ne menge hm schrauben gehen. also ist nach dem essen schluß mit lustig. ;-)


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juli 2006)

Also ich war heute draußen, die Wege sind alle befahrbar, ok, hat heute noch mal geregnet aber wird schon gehen. Der Wurzel DH ist jedenfalls trocken und meine Schulter spielt auch mit, tut zwar sau weh und links am Lenker kann ich kaum fest anpacken aber dank Eiskühlung geht es schon wieder.

Ach ja, heute waren anscheind ein paar Amis und Kanadier am Tiergarten, wenn man den Erzählungen glauben darf.....


----------



## thaper (9. Juli 2006)

wer hat das erzählt.... bei mir kam son kleiner zwigga an der mich fast voll geheult hätte weiln ami am buck war^^ ich weiß net was icch von halten soll... egal... in der ersten august woche werden ganz viele amis da sein ob ihr s glaubt oder net... pah


----------



## Riddick (9. Juli 2006)

Nachdem bei mir die Gäste immer noch lustig auf dem Balkon sitzen, hoffe ich, dass ich später zeitig aus der Koje komme.  Kann also gut sein, dass ich heute nicht mitfahre.


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ich hoff ihr habt ein paar energieabbauschleifen für mich *gg*


Da findmer schon was  

@ Riddick, zick net scho wieder rum. Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken.

So, werd mir mal was zu essen fangen und dann anfangen alle einzusammeln.

Bis dann dann

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (9. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riddick, zick net scho wieder rum. Wer saufen kann, kann auch biken.


Hab' keinen Tropfen Alk getrunken.  Bin nur erst gg. 4:30 ins Bett und fühle mich jetzt dementsprechend.  Werd' mir erst mal 'nen Kaffee und ein Peanutbutter-Nutella-Toast einverleiben, und dann entscheiden, wie's weitergeht.


----------



## Herr Schwall (9. Juli 2006)

moin moin

werde heute auch mal vorbeikommen.
Mal in ner Gruppe fahren - mal gucken wie lange ich mitkomm.

Keine Angst, auf mich muss keiner warten - wenn ich nich mehr hinterherkomm
hab ich n Handy bei - ruf ich Mutti an.

ride on 
Schwall


----------



## Coffee (9. Juli 2006)

Herr Schwall schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin
> 
> werde heute auch mal vorbeikommen.
> Mal in ner Gruppe fahren - mal gucken wie lange ich mitkomm.
> ...



aber mutti fährt doch selbst mit   also dran bleiben


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juli 2006)

Ob man es glauben mag oder nicht, ich lebe noch 

Super schöne Tour war es, ok, musste 1x ansteigen aber da ging nichts mehr. Aber nun bin ich echt fertig. Was mich erstaunt, das soviele das als Erwärmung gesehen haben, hmmmmmm......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2006)

sind auch wieder zuhause, sehr fein wars heute!
Vorallem die Showeinlagen waren wirklich top 
Hut ab!


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2006)

Auch zuhause,war ne lustige truppe bei euch,hat uns super gefallen,freue mich schon auf die fotos.Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder.
Martina u Peter


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. Juli 2006)

Hi,

fand die Ausfahrt heute auch klasse. Und die Jumps heute waren ja der Hammer  

Bin schon ganz heiß auf die Bilder 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2006)

Bilder sind in der Mache
er werkelt schon ganz eifrig am Photoshop


----------



## lugggas (9. Juli 2006)

Bildaaaaa 

joah war echt ne super sache, die enduro/freeride/downhill fraktion hat mich echt zum staunen gebracht! Sehr sehr fein.
Außerdem fand ichs gut, dass es nicht so stressig war...
Dass ich meine Trinkflaschen vergessen hab, hatte auch was gutes...brauch sie nicht mehr abzuspülen *g*...dafür darf das bike mal wieder ordentlich nass gemacht werden 

Schönen amd noch

Lucas


----------



## calicalina (9. Juli 2006)

Superschöne Ausfahrt mit klasse Showeinlagen.
Freue mich auch schon auf die Bilder.

Grüße Dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2006)

Ja, war super genial ²
Echt schöne Trails. Besonders diese eine Schleife vor der Einkehrrast war toll.
Und alles so ununeben

Gibt auf jedenfall 5 Sterne 

G.


----------



## Beerchen (9. Juli 2006)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> Bildaaaaa
> joah war echt ne super sache, die enduro/freeride/downhill fraktion hat mich echt zum staunen gebracht! Sehr sehr fein.
> Außerdem fand ichs gut, dass es nicht so stressig war...
> ...


genau meine Meinung   

Und gute Besserung an *Sideshowbob*






Gruß
Martin


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2006)

Ein paar Fotos hab ich ja auch gemacht.

Und natürlich auch gute Besserung von mir...ist auch ein Ursache und Wirkung Bild dabei.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juli 2006)

bin jetzt och daheme.
hab sogar noch ein paar sehr schöne sachen für den sponge gefunden. aber da müsste er überall erst mal hoch kommen.  aber vielleicht reizen ihn ja  >150 hm teilweise sehr schwierige abfahrten.
bin jetzt erst mal völlig platt und muss in die wanne.
die dh´ler hab mir sehr gut gefallen. vielleicht kann ich ja irgendwann doch nicht widerstehen.

@sponge
es war aufwärmen 


wer hatte denn meine abgemantelten reifen fotografiert? das bild muss ich haben! bitte.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> bin jetzt och daheme.
> hab sogar noch ein paar sehr schöne sachen für den sponge gefunden. aber da müsste er überall erst mal hoch kommen.  aber vielleicht reizen ihn ja  >150 hm teilweise sehr schwierige abfahrten.
> bin jetzt erst mal völlig platt und muss in die wanne.
> die dh´ler hab mir sehr gut gefallen. vielleicht kann ich ja irgendwann doch nicht widerstehen.
> ...



Haben im Auto heimwärts in der Karte mal geschaut wo du noch so rumfahren wolltest  
Auf wieviel Kilometer biste denn noch gekommen?

G.


----------



## RedBullTeam (9. Juli 2006)

so bin auch daheim und frisch geduscht! 

Die Touren mit euch gehen ganz schön auf Geld, weil scho wieder was hinüber is. Mein Sattel is gebrochen, aber des müsste noch auf Garantie gehen!

War aber trotzdem a klasse Tour!

Gruß 
RedBull


----------



## eL (9. Juli 2006)

na das war ja wieder ne richtig große truppe bei euch!
gab es etwa verluste??? oder gar klappspaten einsätze?

wo bleiben die restpixel? und der bericht?

Ich musst heut in der pfalz erschreckend feststellen das die trails dort doch wahnsinnig soulig sind und echte adrenalinstellen rar aber doch vorhanden. 

eL


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2006)

Hier zum Thema Verluste. 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Haben im Auto heimwärts in der Karte mal geschaut wo du noch so rumfahren wolltest
> Auf wieviel Kilometer biste denn noch gekommen?
> 
> G.




ab dem tiergarten waren es 82km und 1600hm. wenn man den weg von heut früh noch drauf rechnet, dann sind´s insgesamt also 97km geworden und noch etwa 100hm drauf.
hab mir zum ende hin aber schon ganz schön die lunge raus :kotz: . mach leider immer noch den fehler, dass ich unterwegs zu wenig esse.


----------



## eL (9. Juli 2006)

aber jörg das kann man doch alles ohne großes tamtam mit dem klappspaten verscharren. Das müssten die "sisters of no mercy" aber wissen.

gute besseung an den bruchpiloten.... in wessen besitz geht jetzt sein rad über?

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
soooooo auch jetzt wieder klinisch rein und akku aufgefüllt.  es war superschön hat mir sehr sehr sehr gut gefallen.   auch ohne käskung (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt  ) aber nächstesmal gibt es bestimmt einen.    
wünsche Andy auch gute besserung und drück die daumen das alles gut geht.  

vlg 
Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (9. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> aber jörg das kann man doch alles ohne großes tamtam mit dem klappspaten verscharren. Das müssten die "sisters of no mercy" aber wissen.
> 
> gute besseung an den bruchpiloten.... in wessen besitz geht jetzt sein rad über?
> 
> eL


das Rad von *Sideshowbob* war ruckzuck bei *Showman* im Bus verschwunden  

hab gehört ... es ist ein Schlüsselbeinbruch  *autsch*

Gruß
Martin


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> na das war ja wieder ne richtig große truppe bei euch!


Ja, heut warens ein paar mehr als sonst  


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> gab es etwa verluste??? oder gar klappspaten einsätze?


Des wächst scho wieder zamm  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleiben die restpixel? und der bericht?


Tu net immer so hetzen. Sind ja alle kani 20 mehr  

Also heut warmer ja echt mit ner größeren Truppe unterwegs. Irgentwie warens zu Anfang fast 40 oder 50. Die Reihen lichteten sich aber schnell.







Find ich irgentwie passend. Hahaha, obwohl für mich heut der Schwamm die große Überraschung war. Ich dacht der :kotz: ungefähr 5 mal. Hat er aber doch net und er lebt sogar noch. Das läßt Hoffnung aufkeimen für weitere Einsätze. Dann war ja noch die Freerideprominenz aus den Fichtel Mountains da die sich freuten mal net dauernd über Steine fahren zu müssen. Ein paar Steine gabs aber dann doch:











Und jetzt ja net über die Bildqualität meckern. Ich bin Eisenbahnschlosser. Ich muß des net können.

Naja, auf jeden Fall gabs dann auch noch etwas Holz bevor der lange und beschwerliche Weg nach Ungelstätten anfing.






Im Nassen war des dann gar net so einfach. An der Dreierline gabs dann die ersten größeren Ausfälle. Metzi die krasse Moräne legt sich ultraderb aufs Maul nur um dann gleich wieder aufzuspringen und so zu tun als wär nix gewesen. Naja, Sideshowbob wollte das dann nachmachen nur blieb beim Aufstehen die Schulter liegen. Nochmal gute Besserung von meiner Seite. Ich fang derweil schon mal an und schlachte das Rad. Braucht er jatz ja eh nimmer so schnell. Dann gings weiter in die Scheune wo wir völlig unbeeindruckt von der etwas größeren Gruppe mal wieder hervorragend verköstigt wurden. Nochmals vielen Dank an Johanna und Dieter und natürlich seinem Team für die tolle Bewirtung. (Das mit dem Zahnarzt muß ich mir wirklich mal überlegen   Vielleicht tuts bei dem Anblick net gar so weh   ). Heimwärtz gabs dann noch ein paar Aufgaben für unsere Gäste die sie aber net wirkich in Bedrängniss brachten. Leider krieg ichs net gebacken hier Videos hochzuladen. War auf jeden Fall wieder mal sehr fein. Danke an alle die dabei waren und ich hoff doch den/die ein oder andere/n mal wieder zu sehn.

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2006)

Hey Showman,sind doch super Bilder bis jetzt,hoff auch mal wieder bei euch mitzufahren.
Gruss metzi


----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2006)

jepp war supergeil! Bilder dauern noch mein Liebster hat Ã¼ber 400 Fotos geschossen!
Und wer behauptet Fotografieren sei net anstrengend oder das macht alles die Kamera hat keine Ahnungâ¦*grummel* Das wÃ¤re so Ã¤hnlich wie wenn ich sagen wÃ¼rde das Bighit springt doch von alleine


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> jepp war supergeil! Bilder dauern noch mein Liebster hat Ã¼ber 400 Fotos geschossen!


 


			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer behauptet Fotografieren sei net anstrengend oder das macht alles die Kamera hat keine Ahnungâ¦*grummel* Das wÃ¤re so Ã¤hnlich wie wenn ich sagen wÃ¼rde das Bighit springt doch von alleine


Naja, zumindest fÃ¤hrts net von selber den Brunner Berg rauf  
@ EMan, hab dir zwei Videos gschickt. Bitte etwas Geduld beim mailabrufen.
@ Metzi, freilich kÃ¶nnt ihr mal wieder mitfahren   Fahr dann mal mit 5 Kg weniger dann gehts auch a bissi schneller.
@ Riddick, wo bleibt mein Lieblingsbild gruzifigs    und schee dast mal wieder dabei warst  

GruÃ Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2006)

@Speedy: Hab ja auch noch so ein Ht fast genau wie du. Vielleicht fahr ich doch noch mal damit....nur mal so zum wieder ausprobieren natürlich.

@Metzi: Deine Sturzphase war wirklich außergewöhnlich kurz....also wenn du garnichts gesagt hättest hätte es garniemand gemerkt 

@Blacksurf: Also bei dem mit dem Fotographieren muß ich dir voll recht geben. Man kommt da ständug aus dem Fahren rauß und des schlaucht dann richtig.
Selbst beim nur Bergabfahren im Bikepark ist des echt stressig.

@Showi: Wollte nur sagen das deine Bilder unscharf sind 
Außerdem waren es über 40km und des fand ich voll gemein von dir 

G.


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juli 2006)

Also das Bild von mir das der Showi gemacht hat, ist doch scharf 

War echt a schöne Tour. Und die Lettenbrüder sind ihren Ruf echt gerecht geworden aber auch der Rother hat mich sehr beeindruckt. Hut ab. Und natürlich ihr CCÄler, ihr seid ja bergab auch echt schnell gefahren  Hmm. Hat mich gewundert. Respekt.

Mal schauen wann ich wieder dabei bin!

Ach ja, FOTOS HER!


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showi: Wollte nur sagen das deine Bilder unscharf sind


     


			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem waren es über 40km und des fand ich voll gemein von dir
> 
> G.


Ja wenn du für mich immer so Fastfahrstellen einbaust das ich immer 123³ mal kommen muß dann muß ich mich doch irgentwie revanchieren   wenn ich scho nix auf Lager hab was du dich net fahren traust   Aber ich komm ja gern  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Metzi: Deine Sturzphase war wirklich außergewöhnlich kurz....also wenn du garnichts gesagt hättest hätte es garniemand gemerkt



ja, der hat schon im Sprung geschriehen: Hat garnich weggetan 
@metz
schön das ihr dabei wart! Fahrt doch öfters mal mit


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> aber auch der Rother hat mich sehr beeindruckt.


Das war Richie Schley   Wart mal bis der schweres Gerät und Protektoren dabei hat. Da hast nix mehr zu melden. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## lugggas (9. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das war Richie Schley   Wart mal bis der schweres Gerät und Protektoren dabei hat. Da hast nix mehr zu melden.
> 
> Gruß Showman



harrt man harrt


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2006)

Ja mal verliert man und ein anderes mal gewinnen die anderen


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juli 2006)

Sehe gerade zwischen meinen Beinen steht passend "AU"


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe gerade zwischen meinen Beinen steht passend "AU"



Da hilft nur eine Pussy-Hose  und eventuell anderer Sattel 

@Showi: Oh ja, der Woodpacker war echt voll der Checker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Das war Richie Schley   Wart mal bis der schweres Gerät und Protektoren dabei hat. Da hast nix mehr zu melden.
> 
> Gruß Showman



japp ... dem trau ich einiges zu 

ansonsten ... 5 Sterne für die Tour und die Mutproben  hätt kaum besser sein können ...


----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2006)

ah waren die Energieschleifen ausreichend


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> japp ... dem trau ich einiges zu
> 
> ansonsten ... 5 Sterne für die Tour und die Mutproben  hätt kaum besser sein können ...


    Freut mich das ihr euch gfreut habt. Gar net so einfach bei uns für euch was passendes zu finden. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ah waren die Energieschleifen ausreichend


japp ... der Akku war eh leer von freitag (hab einige tonnen sand und schotter bewegt) und samstag   und dacht eigentlich, dass das fast ne zu gemütliche runde wird  
Aber ich konnt mich dann schon austoben  und mich gleich dran gewöhnen den DHler bei der megavalanche den Gegenanstieg hochzuwürgen *gg*

was mir grad so einfällt ... eigentlich könnten wir mal nen gruppenfoto suchen und pfeile reinmachen wer wer war 



> @Showi: Oh ja, der Woodpacker war echt voll der Checker



hmm mit geschultem blick konnt man das erkennen  aber was hat er denn so arg gecheckt heut?


----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2006)

â¦bald kommen die Pixel


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich das ihr euch gfreut habt. Gar net so einfach bei uns für euch was passendes zu finden.
> 
> Gruß Showman



die einzige kritik is das ich es eigentlich hasse immer wieder so unvorbereitet vor so sprüngen zu stehen 

aber egal ... leb noch


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> aber was hat er denn so arg gecheckt heut?



Also ich hab seine Sprünge wirklich bemerkenswert gefunden (Eure natürlich auch). 
Aber wie gesagt, ist halt meine Meinung. Bin da ja nicht so der Fachmann.


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> die einzige kritik is das ich es eigentlich hasse immer wieder so unvorbereitet vor so sprüngen zu stehen
> 
> aber egal ... leb noch


Ja ich müßt des auch immer erst mal springen damit ich weiß das ichs springen kann   aber dann is scho zu spät wenns rappelt. Bin da eh voll der Schisser.

Gruß Showman


----------



## dermaddin (9. Juli 2006)

So Leute hier sind die Pixel.

Nach dem druchsehen von ca. 400 Bildern haben es 108 in die Galerie geschafft.

Hier geht es zu den Bildern

Schee wars.  

Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

Einfach nur geil.    

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2006)

Echt tolle Fotos   .....besonders das orginelle mit dem Sponsch bei Überhitzung 
Muß ich gleich nommal durchschauen. 

G.


----------



## blacksurf (9. Juli 2006)

lalala


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Echt tolle Fotos   .....besonders das orginelle mit dem Sponsch bei Überhitzung
> Muß ich gleich nommal durchschauen.
> 
> G.


Jaja hahaha, des is voll geil. Habs mir auch scho dreimal angschaut.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (9. Juli 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> wer hatte denn meine abgemantelten reifen fotografiert? das bild muss ich haben! bitte.


Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.  



 






			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riddick, wo bleibt mein Lieblingsbild gruzifigs     und schee dast mal wieder dabei warst


Gerne doch. Hier zwei "Lieblings"-Pics.  



 



Die restlichen Bilder sind hier zu finden.


Riddick


----------



## showman (9. Juli 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne doch. Hier zwei "Lieblings"-Pics.


    

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juli 2006)

Super Bilder 

Das mit dem roten Kopf war nur Kriegsbemahlung


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juli 2006)

@riddick
   merci, schaut schon irgendwie ganz schön komisch aus. 




			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Speedy: Hab ja auch noch so ein Ht fast genau wie du.



ich weiß, das gute stück steht bei dir auf einen holzbalken im wohnzimmer  
wegen ner runde, können wir gerne mal zusammen kommen. vielleicht sogar bei euch in den fichtelmountains. eure steine könnte man dann gleich als training für die alpen nehmen.


schöne bilder sind´s geworden.


----------



## fritzn (10. Juli 2006)

Schaut ja nach nem Spitzentag aus, den ihr heute hattet - coole Bilder!

War am WE leider nicht da. 

Nächstes WE sieht bei mir auch eher nach was kleinem aus - mal schnell raus zum spielen. Fichtln wird wohl nicht klappen - aber im August müss mer schon nochmal!

Wer hätte denn Bock, mal am Fichtelsee übers WE zu bleiben?


----------



## blacksurf (10. Juli 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, das gute stück steht bei dir auf einen holzbalken im wohnzimmer
> wegen ner runde, können wir gerne mal zusammen kommen. vielleicht sogar bei euch in den fichtelmountains. eure steine könnte man dann gleich als training für die alpen nehmen.



also bei so einer Höhenmeterfressrunde wäre ich schon mal mit dabei, voraussgesetzt natürlich das Terrain ist fahrbar für mich 
und ihr seit nicht zu schnell, weil ne Bremse möcht ich auch net sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (10. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> weil ne Bremse möcht ich auch net sein


Jammmer heul grein   Also mit so ner Schchnecke möcht ich net unterwegs sein. Komisch das die Schnecke meistens vorne fährt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2006)

hallo 
grosses lob an die fotografen,sind echt super aufnahmen dabei.Gottseidank nicht von meinen sturz.Weiss jemand wie es unseren verletzten geht,hoffe er hat die OP gut überstanden.
Tschau metzi


----------



## Andrea35 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallihallo

super Bilder    
War echt toll und wenn man dann auch noch einen Profi von der Presse dabei hat.  
Die Springerei am Anfang hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.  War eine tolle Einlage. Ein großer Vorgeschmack auf den kleinen Red Bull Ride im August.      
War letztes Jahr total begeistert und hat meine Erwartungen total übertroffen. 

vlg Andrea  

ps. ja, was macht denn unser Sturz????


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2006)

na schowi man kann Schnecke ja soo oder soo interpretieren


----------



## blacksurf (10. Juli 2006)

peter metz schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> grosses lob an die fotografen,sind echt super aufnahmen dabei.Gottseidank nicht von meinen sturz.Weiss jemand wie es unseren verletzten geht,hoffe er hat die OP gut überstanden.
> Tschau metzi




coffee hat mit ihm telefoniert und so wie es auschaut musste er nicht operiert werden sondern sie versuchen es mit einem Rucksackverband
Genaueres weiss ich leider nicht aber das ist schonmal eine positive Nachricht


----------



## weichling (10. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> coffee hat mit ihm telefoniert und so wie es auschaut musste er nicht operiert werden sondern sie versuchen es mit einem Rucksackverband
> Genaueres weiss ich leider nicht aber das ist schonmal eine positive Nachricht



Ich drück ihm die Daumen ! 

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Jammmer heul grein   Also mit so ner Schchnecke möcht ich net unterwegs sein. Komisch das die Schnecke meistens vorne fährt
> 
> Gruß Showman



das hängt ganz vom Guide ab, ob sie vorne oder eher hinten fährt...

 


 

da fällt mir ein, morgen ist der Alpenverein an der Alten Veste  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also bei so einer Höhenmeterfressrunde wäre ich schon mal mit dabei, voraussgesetzt natürlich das Terrain ist fahrbar für mich
> und ihr seit nicht zu schnell, weil ne Bremse möcht ich auch net sein



na dann müsst ihr mal mich die führung übernehmen lassen  weil ich fahr die berge net so luschenhaft an wie der jörg 
meine devise ist halt kurz und schmerzhaft rauf und net lang um den berg rumfahren


----------



## showman (10. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> na dann müsst ihr mal mich die führung übernehmen lassen  weil ich fahr die berge net so luschenhaft an wie der jörg
> meine devise ist halt kurz und schmerzhaft rauf und net lang um den berg rumfahren


Ich würd sagen du nimmst Blacky mal auf ein paar EManenergieabbauschleifen mit. Ich würd sagen Silberhaus, Schneeberg, Oko, Köseine und zurück. Dann schaumer mal was von ihr übrig is. Der Jörg und ich tun derweil lifteln  

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (10. Juli 2006)

So, hab jetzt grad mit Kamikatzebob gesprochen. Soll euch alle schön Grüßen und herzlichen Dank an alle die an seiner Rettung beteiligt waren und es freut ihn das wir ihn nicht im Wald vergraben haben. Es wird wohl ohne OP gehen. So mit Rucksackverband und so. In 10 Wochen isser ja scho wieder dabei. @ Mama, sein Rad bring ich morgen zu dir. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (10. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab jetzt grad mit Kamikatzebob gesprochen. Soll euch alle schön Grüßen und herzlichen Dank an alle die an seiner Rettung beteiligt waren und es freut ihn das wir ihn nicht im Wald vergraben haben. Es wird wohl ohne OP gehen. So mit Rucksackverband und so.
> *In 10 Wochen isser ja scho wieder dabei.*
> @ Mama, sein Rad bring ich morgen zu dir.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Mannomann ... 10 Wochen sind verdammt lang   
Hoffe für Ihn das es schneller heilt   


@ alle die ein Garmin dabei hatten
Kann einer von euch bitte eine Routen-Karte hochladen (oder mir per eMail schicken)


Gruß
Martin


----------



## speedy_j (10. Juli 2006)

@blacksurf
kannst gerne mitkommen und keine sorge, am berg fährst mir bestimmt noch davon.
allerdings würde ich die tour ungern ohne den jörg machen. der eman macht mir einen viel zu fitten eindruck. wie der gestern mit dem fully abgezogen ist, das war schon bedenklich. da könnt sich der sponge mal ne scheibe abhschneiden, anstatt immer über seine sitzposition zu jammern.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> @blacksurf
> kannst gerne mitkommen und keine sorge, am berg fährst mir bestimmt noch davon.
> allerdings würde ich die tour ungern ohne den jörg machen. der eman macht mir einen viel zu fitten eindruck. wie der gestern mit dem fully abgezogen ist, das war schon bedenklich. da könnt sich der sponge mal ne scheibe abhschneiden, anstatt immer über seine sitzposition zu jammern.



das sagt einer der fittesten gestern  

aber mir is immer ganz lieb wenn der jörg dabei is weil ich schlecht einschätzen kann wie anstrengend es wird


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sagen du nimmst Blacky mal auf ein paar EManenergieabbauschleifen mit. Ich würd sagen Silberhaus, Schneeberg, Oko, Köseine und zurück. Dann schaumer mal was von ihr übrig is. Der Jörg und ich tun derweil lifteln
> 
> Gruß Showman



Man muß man aufpassen was man hier schreibt und ich glaub du bist doch der einzig vernünftige hier 

G.


----------



## showman (10. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Man muß man aufpassen was man hier schreibt und ich glaub du bist doch der einzig vernünftige hier
> 
> G.


Ja gell   Bassd scho. Ich paß scho auf das für uns net so hart wird  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (10. Juli 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> das hängt ganz vom Guide ab, ob sie vorne oder eher hinten fährt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des weiss ich schon, hab schon eine Einladung bekommen
Komm wenns hinhaut mit zwei Freunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (10. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gell   Bassd scho. Ich paÃ scho auf das fÃ¼r uns net so hart wird
> 
> GruÃ Showman



jajaâ
nene jÃ¶rg muss scho mitfahren und du auch, wenn du willst kannst du dich nÃ¤mlich plagen du willst nur immer net


----------



## dermaddin (10. Juli 2006)

Zum Thema Überhitzung habe ich gerade noch ein Bild auf meiner Kamera entdeckt...









Gut's Nächtle 
Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2006)




----------



## TrailriderBasti (11. Juli 2006)

Spät aber doch!

Der Basti aus München!

War `ne tolle Tour mit euch! Die Singletrails waren Super! Ich hoffe das ich bald mal wieder bei euch aufschlagen kann. 

Sebastian


----------



## Coffee (11. Juli 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Überhitzung habe ich gerade noch ein Bild auf meiner Kamera entdeckt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i lieg am boden


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2006)

beleidigt mal meinen federwegskollegen net so  zuerst mal so nen ding 40 km durch die gegend bewegen und dann weiterreden


----------



## blacksurf (11. Juli 2006)

lolâ¦er hats doch selbst unter seinem avatar stehenâ¦
Der Spongi versteht schon das kleine SpÃ¤sschen


----------



## dienici (11. Juli 2006)

Also nachdem ich mir jetzt alle Bilder mal angeschaut hab bin ich richtig sauer auf mich, dass ich nicht dabei war   
Naja, was man für Freunde alles sausen lässt.
Is Spongi eigentlich auch mit dem Sani nach Hause gefahren, er gibt jedenfalls ne schicke Kühlerfigur ab 
Also bis demnächst.

Grüsse an alle
Nici


----------



## dermaddin (11. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> beleidigt mal meinen federwegskollegen net so  zuerst mal so nen ding 40 km durch die gegend bewegen und dann weiterreden



Wir sind ja alle furchtbar stolz auf ihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (11. Juli 2006)

Ach du scheiße, hatte gerade n Kumpel am Tel und musste für ein paar Minuten aufhören zu reden weil ich nur noch am lachen war, super Bild, das kommt in meine Galerie, so hammer das Bild 

Ich habe immer noch Tränen in den Augen vor lachen


----------



## Coffee (12. Juli 2006)

spongi ;-) war echt shcön das du dabei warst, und wir hoffen dich jetzt öfters mal zu sehen ;-)

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (12. Juli 2006)

jepp schee wars!

und ich denke ich muss bei spongi mal ein paar nachhilfestunden in sachen hüpfen und landen nehmen


----------



## Coffee (12. Juli 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> jepp schee wars!
> 
> und ich denke ich muss bei spongi mal ein paar nachhilfestunden in sachen hüpfen und landen nehmen




schreib mal an blacksurf deine mailaddi wo wir die bilder hinsenden können ;-))

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2006)

@Showi: Die 123³ Stelle ist jetzt fei offiziell und unoffiziel befahrbar und wartet auf dich.
Aber sag vorher deiner Frau bescheid....und fahr dann mit dem Specliazed, weil des nehm ich dann danach. 
Klappspaten braucht man da keinen mitnehmen, sind genügend Felsspalten für dich da. 


G.


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Juli 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> jepp schee wars!
> 
> und ich denke ich muss bei spongi mal ein paar nachhilfestunden in sachen hüpfen und landen nehmen




Hey schön von dir zu lesen. Und alles soweit OK?

Können wa gerne machen, gleich am WE? 


@ Coffee:

Jep, kann man schon mal ab und zu mitfahren, mal sehen ich dann auch wieder Rauchsignale gebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (12. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Showi: Die 123³ Stelle ist jetzt fei offiziell und unoffiziel befahrbar und wartet auf dich.
> Aber sag vorher deiner Frau bescheid....und fahr dann mit dem Specliazed, weil des nehm ich dann danach.
> Klappspaten braucht man da keinen mitnehmen, sind genügend Felsspalten für dich da.
> 
> ...


Ah papperlapapp, da brenn  ich durch wie nix. Viel zu schnell zum Hinfallen   Muß mal gucken ob ich mit nem Kollegen Urlaub tauschen kan weil dann hab ich ganz lang Urlaub und wenn ich dasnn krank bin hab ich ja noch länger Urlaub  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. Juli 2006)

Hi hi,

@sideshowbob: Schön, dass man wieder was von dir hört.  Was macht die Schulter?

@showi, bzw. sponge: Würde probeweise gerne mal Big Hit fahren. Könnte man da mal ins Geschäft kommen?


----------



## Coffee (12. Juli 2006)

du meinst probefliegen? *gg*

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst probefliegen? *gg*



Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## showman (12. Juli 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hi,
> 
> @sideshowbob: Schön, dass man wieder was von dir hört.  Was macht die Schulter?
> 
> @showi, bzw. sponge: Würde probeweise gerne mal Big Hit fahren. Könnte man da mal ins Geschäft kommen?


Preisfrage   Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Schuhen   Müßmer uns halt mal treffen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Preisfrage   Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Schuhen



Naja, ich denk da müsst sich schon was machen lassen. 



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Müßmer uns halt mal treffen.



Hast du am Wochenende schon was vor?

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (12. Juli 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich denk da müsst sich schon was machen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist unser 2 Tage Enduro. Bin erst nächste Woche wieder ansprechbar.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist unser 2 Tage Enduro. Bin erst nächste Woche wieder ansprechbar.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Okay, dann lass uns nochmal nächste Woche schauen, ob was zam geht. 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## ttbitg (12. Juli 2006)

hi. geht eigentlich kommendes wochenende was?

die trails bei euch haben mir schon sehr gefallen. da sieht es in der gegend um bamberg etwas dürftiger aus. danke noch einmal an die organisatoren.


----------



## Andrea35 (12. Juli 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> jepp schee wars!
> 
> und ich denke ich muss bei spongi mal ein paar nachhilfestunden in sachen hüpfen und landen nehmen




Hallo  

Mal gute Besserung rüberschieb  

vlg Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (12. Juli 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> @showi, bzw. sponge: Würde probeweise gerne mal Big Hit fahren. Könnte man da mal ins Geschäft kommen?




Kein Thema. Einfach mal mit raus an den Buck kommen. Denke das ich Fr und So wieder draußen bin. Nur ist mein Biggi nicht die original Geo, weil ja längerer Dämpfer aber fahren kannst gerne damit 

Und ich fahre mit deinem HT den DH an der Stromschneise


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Thema. Einfach mal mit raus an den Buck kommen. Denke das ich Fr und So wieder draußen bin. Nur ist mein Biggi nicht die original Geo, weil ja längerer Dämpfer aber fahren kannst gerne damit



Hi,

danke erstmal  Am Freitag klappts bei mir auf keinen Fall, aber vielleicht am Sonntag. Mal schauen. Falls ich am So zum Buck komme schreib ich dir vorher nochmal eine PM.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## sideshowbob (13. Juli 2006)

danke der nachfrage ... das wird schon ... braucht einfach zeit!

das schlimmste sind die streng verordneten 10-12 wochen OHNE bike  
und das bei dem wetter!


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. Juli 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> das schlimmste sind die streng verordneten 10-12 wochen OHNE bike
> und das bei dem wetter!



Wow, das ist hart.  Aber lieber erstmal richtig auskurieren. Die Gesundheit geht schließlich vor. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> hi. geht eigentlich kommendes wochenende was?
> 
> die trails bei euch haben mir schon sehr gefallen. da sieht es in der gegend um bamberg etwas dürftiger aus. danke noch einmal an die organisatoren.



öhm ja also sonntag hätt ich auch zeit und lust ;-) und käskuchen hat die scheune sicher auch wieder frischen  

noch jemand der mitfahren würde?

grüße coffee


----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> das schlimmste sind die streng verordneten 10-12 wochen OHNE bike
> und das bei dem wetter!


*
   Ohje  

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall mal Gute Besserung und dass der Kram schnell wieder zusammenheilt  *


----------



## oli30 (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle Bikerinnen und Biker,

wollte mal wieder gerne einen Bikeausflug in gemütlicher Runde anstiften. Ideal wäre mir die Nürnberger Umgebung, da ich aus Herzogenaurach komme. Würde mich über rege Beteiligung sehr freuen.    

Sorry an alle die beim letzten mal dabei waren. Mir ist leider in letzter Sekunde was dazwischengekommen.   
Passiert mir allerdings nimmer. 
Ich denke aber euer Ausflug war ganz angenehm. So was ich gelesen habe zumindest.    

Kenne mich allerdings in der Gegend nicht besonders aus. Wäre gut wenn jemand mit Ortskenntnissen dabei wäre. Ich hoffe also einige von euch mal persönlich kennenzulernen. Bis Sonntag also und angenehmen Wochenabschluss.
 
Oli


----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2006)

soll ich das mal in heimspielthread verschieben? dort laufen bereits erste sonntagsplanungen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## oli30 (13. Juli 2006)

oh ja bitte. kenn mich damit nich so aus. 
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2006)

also, dann mach ich mal einen vorschlag ;-)

9.00 uhr löwensaal am sonntag. klassische käskuchenrunde bis ungelstätten und retoure;-)

wer will ist pünktlich da udn fährt mit ;-)

coffee


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Juli 2006)

dann halte ich mal dagegen: 
Sonntag 10Uhr, Treffpunkt wieder in Fürth, Karolinenstraße hinterm Bahnhof vor'm Adrenalin. Geht wieder in den Stadtwald und Umgebung mit anschließender Einkehr an der Alten Veste in den Biergarten.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ttbitg (13. Juli 2006)

um 9:00?
*UM 9:00?*
das ist aber schon früh.
wie wär s mit 10:00?
ist allerdings noch nicht sicher bei mir, ob ich überhaupt mit kann.


----------



## Jenny999 (13. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also, dann mach ich mal einen vorschlag ;-)
> 
> 9.00 uhr löwensaal am sonntag. klassische käskuchenrunde bis ungelstätten und retoure;-)
> 
> ...


 wenn wir am Sonntag so zeitig aus dem Bett kommen - Sa Abend geht's zur Kerwa in H'aurach, sind wir auch dabei...wäre dann Premiere im Doppelpack...aber das entscheidet sich erst So früh


----------



## dermaddin (13. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> 9.00 uhr löwensaal am sonntag. klassische käskuchenrunde bis ungelstätten und retoure;-)



9 Uhr klingt prächtig...
Da komme ich doch glatt mit. Dieses mal aber mit leichterem Gepäck.


----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> um 9:00?
> *UM 9:00?*
> das ist aber schon früh.
> wie wär s mit 10:00?
> ist allerdings noch nicht sicher bei mir, ob ich überhaupt mit kann.




nein 9.00 wegen 1 der wärme und 2. damit man noch was vom nachmittag (familienleben) hat ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calicalina (13. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also, dann mach ich mal einen vorschlag ;-)
> 
> 9.00 uhr löwensaal am sonntag. klassische käskuchenrunde bis ungelstätten und retoure;-)
> 
> ...



Da bin ich mit dabei. Wie lange dauert die Runde denn, wenns keine 30 mItfahrer sind


----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2006)

calicalina schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich mit dabei. Wie lange dauert die Runde denn, wenns keine 30 mItfahrer sind




mit ausgibiger pause hat man sie in max 3 - 3,5 h durch ;-) also der weg alleine hin oder zurück jeweils so 1 - 1 stunde 15 minuten, das mal 2 + pause ;-)

coffee


----------



## calicalina (13. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> mit ausgibiger pause hat man sie in max 3 - 3,5 h durch ;-) also der weg alleine hin oder zurück jeweils so 1 - 1 stunde 15 minuten, das mal 2 + pause ;-)
> 
> coffee


Das passt gut, dann kann man Nachmittags wirklich noch was machen.
Also, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Zagreb (13. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also, dann mach ich mal einen vorschlag ;-)
> 
> 9.00 uhr löwensaal am sonntag. klassische käskuchenrunde bis ungelstätten und retoure;-)
> 
> ...



Käskuchen mit Sahnehäubchen?!! dann bin ich dabei

zagreb


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. Juli 2006)

hi,


würd auch gern mitfahren, dann muss ich um 8uhr losradeln nach fürth als
einführungstour  

welche zeit fahrt ihr jetzte? 9uhr oder 10uhr


----------



## Coffee (13. Juli 2006)

9.00 löwensaal

coffee


----------



## Andrea35 (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
schade kann ich leider nicht mitfahren am Sonntag. Mmmh wieder kein Käsekuchen .
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und keine Zwischenfälle.  
Aber der Sommer ist ja noch ein bissi länger.    

vlg Andrea


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. Juli 2006)

wo is der löwensaal?


----------



## Riddick (13. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nein 9.00 wegen 1 der wärme und 2. damit man noch was vom nachmittag (familienleben) hat ;-)


9 Uhr ist zwar noch vorm Aufstehen, aber das mit der Wärme ist ein schlagendes Argument.  Sollte ich bis dahin wieder fit sein (Sommergrippe  ), bin ich dabei.


@Bombenkrator

Wegbeschreibung von _Beerchen_


Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juli 2006)

Öhm, am Sa ist Loveparade und da bin ich in Berlin. Sollte ich es bis So schaffen bin ich dabei. Aber schätze mal das diesmal kein FR dabei ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (13. Juli 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @Bombenkrator
> 
> Wegbeschreibung von _Beerchen_
> 
> ...




jut jut werd mal sehen ob ich dann komm wenn nichts dazwischen komm


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schätze mal das diesmal kein FR dabei ist, oder?



Wenn du am Sonntag Demo fährst und ich dein Big Hit nehm, dann wärst du mit schwerem Gerät schon mal nicht so allein.  *ggg*

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (13. Juli 2006)

Oooch Mennoooo ...
ich würd sooooooo gern mitfahr'n...
aber mit meiner dicken Backe ist das noch nix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und den guten Käskoung soll ich auch noch nicht essen   

naja ... vielleich in 2 Wochen wieder   

Viel Spass und eine Unfallfreie fahrt   
Martin


//EDIT//
Und das ausgerechnet jetzt... 
wo mein neuer Würfel da ist ...
guckst Du hier


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juli 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du am Sonntag Demo fährst und ich dein Big Hit nehm, dann wärst du mit schwerem Gerät schon mal nicht so allein.  *ggg*
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Matthias




Wenn ich das Demo noch meins nennen dürfte, wäre das kein Thema 

Aber kannst gerne mal mit dem Biggi ne Runde drehen und ich fahre dein HT mal a weng. Das mit den Klickpedalen werde ich auch ohnn sowas hin bekommen


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das Demo noch meins nennen dürfte, wäre das kein Thema
> 
> Aber kannst gerne mal mit dem Biggi ne Runde drehen und ich fahre dein HT mal a weng. Das mit den Klickpedalen werde ich auch ohnn sowas hin bekommen



Achso, hab gedacht du hast ein Demo und ein Big Hit.  

Ich schau auf jeden Fall mal, ob ich am Sonntag mitradeln kann.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. Juli 2006)

Hiho 
@ showmaster Würded ihr mich mal auf ne tour wie dei letztes Wochenende mitnehmen.Des Problem is ich fahr noned so lange und ich glaub ich drück mit meinen sweeten 16 Jahren des Altersdurchschnitt.Wärs schön wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen würded.
MFG Snoxxie


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juli 2006)

Mr. Hardtail ist erst 14 also von daher passt es 

Ne, Alter ist egal, fahre einfach mit!


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Mr. Hardtail ist erst *14 *also von daher passt es



Mal ne Frage an den Experten: 

Darf man mit *14 Jahren *schon *40 Std.* in der Woche *arbeiten?*


----------



## Riddick (13. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, Alter ist egal, fahre einfach mit!


Deiner Aussage entnehme ich, dass Du dabei bist.  

Treffen wir uns kurz nach 8:30 Uhr am Postamt beim Hbf, dann können wir zusammen gemütlich zum Löwensaal rollen.  


Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (13. Juli 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Treffen wir uns kurz nach 8:30 Uhr am Postamt beim Hbf, dann können wir zusammen gemütlich zum Löwensaal rollen.
> ...


Nanu ... wo ist denn Deine Sommergrippe geblieben   
Blitzheilung    könnt ich auch brauchen   

viel Spass   
Martin


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an den Experten:
> 
> Darf man mit *14 Jahren *schon *40 Std.* in der Woche *arbeiten?*



Kein Prop.
In China kannste sogar mit 7 Jahren 80 Stunden arbeiten.

G.


----------



## Riddick (13. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu ... wo ist denn Deine Sommergrippe geblieben


Die ist schon noch vorhanden; fühle mich momentan wie ausge- :kotz: Ich hoffe aber, dass ich Sonntag wieder einsatzbereit bin.  


Riddick


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Prop.
> In China kannste sogar mit 7 Jahren 80 Stunden arbeiten



Und wie ist das mit *17*?


----------



## Beerchen (13. Juli 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich hoffe aber, dass ich Sonntag wieder einsatzbereit bin.
> ...


jo ... dann werd ich das für mich auch mal hoffen   
aber große Hoffnung hab ich leider nicht   

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. Juli 2006)

MrSnoxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho
> @ showmaster Würded ihr mich mal auf ne tour wie dei letztes Wochenende mitnehmen.Des Problem is ich fahr noned so lange und ich glaub ich drück mit meinen sweeten 16 Jahren des Altersdurchschnitt.Wärs schön wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen würded.
> MFG Snoxxie




gut gut dann bin ich nicht alleine, ich werd dann auch mitfahren wenn ich bis zum treffpunkt hinfinde  naja vllt kommt jemand zum bahnhof und zeigt mir wo euer krasser treffpunkt ist. hab kein plan von nürnberg. ich weiß blos wie man zum cine kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (13. Juli 2006)

@ Riddik Also diesen Sonntag um 8.30 am bostamt am HBF oder wie  hab ich das verstanden...Sonntag is allerding schlechd da had meine Freundin geburtstag


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juli 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an den Experten:
> 
> Darf man mit *14 Jahren *schon *40 Std.* in der Woche *arbeiten?*



Weiß nicht 



			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Deiner Aussage entnehme ich, dass Du dabei bist.
> 
> Treffen wir uns kurz nach 8:30 Uhr am Postamt beim Hbf, dann können wir zusammen gemütlich zum Löwensaal rollen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nocht nicht sagen da ich ja Samstag in Berlin zur Loveparade und so bin.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß nicht



    

@Bombenkrator: Ich bin am Sonntag auch am Bhf und kenne den Treffpunkt. Würde es gut finden, wenn eine Fahrgemeintschaft ab dem HBF zam geht.


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. Juli 2006)

Können wir was für Sonntag den 23 Ausmachen?Ich würd ganz gerne sowas wie dei Tour vom 9ten nochmal fahren wenns für euch kein Problem is


----------



## Riddick (13. Juli 2006)

MrSnoxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd ganz gerne sowas wie dei Tour vom 9ten nochmal fahren wenns für euch kein Problem is


Nö, kein Problem - allerdings schon diesen Sonntag. 


@SpongeBob

Pfeif auf die Loveparade. Oder sieh zu, dass Du wieder zeitig da bist! 


Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juli 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @SpongeBob
> 
> Pfeif auf die Loveparade. Oder sieh zu, dass Du wieder zeitig da bist!
> 
> ...



Sir Jawohl Sir


----------



## dienici (14. Juli 2006)

Menno,

kann dieses Wochenende wieder nicht mit   
Dafür nehm ich am "Rhöner Kuppenritt" teil und wenn ich den überlebe 
werd ich mich demnächst anschliessen.

Gute Besserung an die "dicke Backe"-Beerchen . Bis demnächst

Viel Spass am Wochenende


----------



## oli30 (14. Juli 2006)

also wenn ich alles richtig verstanden hab is euer treffpunkt am postamt neben dem hbf in nürnberg. werd da sein. bin son kleiner verrückter giftzwerg mitm canyon.  
hoffentlich übersteh ich euere runde 
naja, seh mer scho. sonst muss i mi am montoch ehm krankschreim lassn   
bis sonntag 8.30 also


----------



## Gnet (14. Juli 2006)

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren ^^ wenns kein Problem ist .
Wo der Löwensaal is weiss ich auch ^^ und hab nur maximal 15 minuten zum tiergarten hoch. Währ cool wenn ich mit darf  

mfg Gnet


----------



## Beerchen (14. Juli 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren ^^ wenns kein Problem ist .
> Wo der Löwensaal is weiss ich auch ^^ und hab nur maximal 15 minuten zum tiergarten hoch. Währ cool wenn ich mit darf
> 
> mfg Gnet



dazu hat Coffee in Beitrag #2212 folgendes geschrieben:



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also, dann mach ich mal einen vorschlag ;-)
> 
> 9.00 uhr löwensaal am sonntag. klassische käskuchenrunde bis ungelstätten und retoure;-)
> 
> ...



So 'ne Schei$$e das ich noch nicht mitfahr'n darf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (14. Juli 2006)

Diese Wochenende gehts bei mir defenitiv nich aber nächstes könnte was gehn


----------



## Gnet (14. Juli 2006)

Alles klar ich währe dabei nur hab ich im mom noch immer das Problem das mein Bike noch nicht da ist  

Ich sag bescheid wenn´s da is.


mfg Gnet


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Juli 2006)

hoffentlich kommts noch


----------



## Beerchen (14. Juli 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar ich währe dabei nur hab ich im mom noch immer das Problem das mein Bike noch nicht da ist
> 
> Ich sag bescheid wenn´s da is.
> 
> mfg Gnet


Da hast Du ein riesiges Problem ...  

Hoffe für Dich das es Samstag noch kommt ...   

Aber nimms nicht zu schwer wenn Du das Bike nicht rechtzeitig bekommst, der Sommer dauert ja noch eine weile ...   

Gruß
Martin (der sein neues Bike schon hat, aber momentan nicht fahr'n kann/darf   )


----------



## Riddick (14. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Martin (der sein neues Bike schon hat, aber momentan nicht fahr'n kann/darf   )


Ist es das Teil, von dem Du mir letzten Sonntag erzählt hast?


Riddick


----------



## Beerchen (15. Juli 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es das Teil, von dem Du mir letzten Sonntag erzählt hast?
> 
> Riddick


Ja ... mein Würfel (ein Cube XMS 2005)    Fotos in meiner Galerie  
aber das hat hier im *"Local Touren Thread"* nichts verloren !!!   
Deshalb hab ich dir die Details per PN geschickt ...   


schönes Wochenende noch
Martin


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. Juli 2006)

hi, könntet ihr die treffpunktzeit etwas vorverschieben auf 9:45. weil wir (Mr.Hartteil und ich) 
mit dem zug nicht rechtzeitig da sein werden. aufgrund dessen das 
kein zug bei Mr.Harttail früher fährt wär das echt nett


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich sag ab für morgen. Fährt ja so früh noch leider kein Zug , und mit dem Bike nach Nbg zu fahren hab ich keine Lust.

Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour für morgen und esst ein Stück Käskougn für mich mit. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Riddick (15. Juli 2006)

Werde zu 99% auch nicht dabei sein, da ich noch alles andere als fit bin. Und mit 'ner nicht vollständig ausgeheilten Grippe schwing' ich mich nichts auf's Bike, denn dann würfelt's mich nächste Woche erst richtig zusammen. Außerdem kenn' ich jemanden, der sich mit sowas 'ne Myokarditis eingebrockt hat; das muss ich nicht haben.  

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und hoffe, beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei zu sein.  

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (15. Juli 2006)

mr. hardtail wo wohnst du?


----------



## viontour (15. Juli 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> dann halte ich mal dagegen:
> Sonntag 10Uhr, Treffpunkt wieder in Fürth, Karolinenstraße hinterm Bahnhof vor'm Adrenalin. Geht wieder in den Stadtwald und Umgebung mit anschließender Einkehr an der Alten Veste in den Biergarten.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Hi Stefan,

fahrt Ihr auf jeden Fall, oder hat sich das erledigt mangels Beteiligung? 

VG, Vicky


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auf alle Fälle da. Es ging ja auch noch eine Mail an einige Leute raus (die du offenbar wieder nicht bekommen hast  ). Da weiß ich aktuell nicht, wer und wieviele denn so kommen werden.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. Juli 2006)

hi,


wie siehts aus. müsste doch kein problem sein das um 1stunde zu verschieben 
ich find 10uhr am löwensaal wär angemessen, da nicht alle punktlich um 9uhr da sein können wegen zug oder ähnlichem...  

ich hoffe das wir das so arangieren können.


----------



## Gnet (15. Juli 2006)

Ich muss leider absagen für morgen, mein Bike bekomm ich garantiert nicht bis morgen da noch neue teile kommen. Trozdem wünsche ich allen morgen viel Spaß und esst ein Stück Käsekuchen für mich mit  . Naja wenn nächste woche was geht dann bin ich zu 100 % dabei  .

Also dann viel spaß morgen an alle die mitfahren.

mfg Gnet


----------



## oli30 (15. Juli 2006)

o.k.
egal wann ihr jetzt losfahrt, ich bin garantiert um neun am löwensaal. auch wenn wir bis zehn warten wollen. ich hab dann bisschen kaffee dabei. bis dann also.
oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (15. Juli 2006)

naja dann werd ich auch um neun da sein... gibts dann auch was zu futtern irgendwo? hatte vor dort irgendwo was zu essen, biergarten ect.


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. Juli 2006)

mit wievielen fahrern wird morgen gerechnet?


----------



## Riddick (15. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> ... gibts dann auch was zu futtern irgendwo? hatte vor dort irgendwo was zu essen, biergarten ect.


Was meinst Du wohl, warum 'ne Fahrt nach Ungelstätten "Käskoung-Tour" oder "Käskuchen-Runde" heißt?   Kannst aber natürlich auch deftigere Sachen in der Scheune bekommen:






Riddick


P.S. Du kennst den Sinn des "Ändern"-Buttons?


----------



## blacksurf (15. Juli 2006)

@bombenkrator
ist das so wichtig wieviele es sind?
Lass dich überraschen!


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. Juli 2006)

natürlich kenn ich den sinn, aber ich fand das ich deswegen nochmal ne antwort schreiben sollte, weil das mit dem andern nicht so zusammenpasst. naja in zukunft werd ichs zusammenfügen 

EDIT: ich hab nix von käskoung tour gehört 0_o


----------



## OldSchool (15. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

komme auch morgen (9.00 Uhr Löwensaal richtig ?).

Bis Morgen.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## bike_schrat (15. Juli 2006)

Gute Mitternacht,

werde morgen auch auf einen Sprung vorbeischauen um 9:00. Hoffe nur, dass ich es rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe... *gähn*


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

So, 17 Stunden und 900 KM ( musste 450 KM hoch und 450 KM runter fahren ) später bin ich wieder im Lande 

Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich morgen um 9.00 Uhr dabei. Aber versprechen kann ich nichts. Bin ziemlich platt.

Die Loveparade war ja mal sowas von Scheiße.

1. Viel zu wenig los und keine Szene vorhanden.
2. Komerz!
3. Nur besoffene Leute die rum schreien und aggro sind.
4. Nicht mal die Leut eauf den Trucks haben richtig gefeirt.
5. Hohes Durchschnittsalter, Familien mit Kinderwagen die sich beschweren das sie nicht durchkommen und das es so laut ist  , überall Werbung, viele Leute in HipHop Klamotten bei ner Technoveranstaltung  , keine wirklich geschmückten Trucks, einfach kein Event zum abgehen!
6. schlechte Orga
7. viel zu viel schwuchtel Charts Trancemusik!

Naja, im großen und ganze kann ich sagen dabei gewesen zu sein. Wirklich Spaß und Feierlaune kam nicht auf. Die wirklich Technoszene ist tot bzw. spielt sich echt nur noch im Untergrund ab. Das was die LP war mal, ist sie nicht mehr und das seit Jahren!

Aber ich will mal nicht mecker, denn bin ja umsonst hoch und runter gekommen, musste halt nur fahren aber das ging schon. War ich halt shoppen und mal den Potsdamer Platz wieder anschauen. Und natürlich den neuen Hauptbahnhof der auch net so der Brüller ist.

So einen toten Gaul wie die LP sollte man einfach verrecken lassen!


----------



## Gnet (16. Juli 2006)

Is des jetzt ne einmalige sache oder steigt das ganze dann nächste woche nochmal ? Wieviele Kilometer sind des ungefair kann mir des einer sagen ?

@ Bombenkrater: Ich hoffe mal du findest zum Löwensaal mit meiner wegbeschreibung  wenn nicht siehste ja vielleicht ein parr von den andern wie seh grad hochfahren ^^ naja hoff mal das du da hin findest.

Achja was ich noch fragen wollte war irgendwer von euch heute am Cine ? Hab da heute so einige gesehen . ( leider war ich ohne bike da weil im mom keins vorhanden ist )

mfg Gnet


----------



## thaper (16. Juli 2006)

ich war da... war der mit der cap, den birkenstockk schlappen, den kaputten zeh und dem norco dh bike, mit shiver und so(siehe fotos). ansonsten warn heut ausn forum niemand da ausser aus bayreuth welche von dene hier irgendwo einer gepostet hat das die vorbeikommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (16. Juli 2006)

nächste woche kann ich nicht und wohl einige andere auch nciht. müssen halts eben wann wir dann wieder biken.

also bis gleich dann 9 uhr löwensaal.

grüße coffee


----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juli 2006)

Huhuu guten morgen,
wünsche Euch viel Spaß und esst ein Stücki Käskung für mich mit. 
Ich mach heute mal die Laufer Gegend unsicher.  
War gestern am Brombachsee und auf Burg Wernfels - superschön und einfach genial.

vlg Andrea


----------



## Coffee (16. Juli 2006)

@ andrea, hättest ja deinen würfel mit heute mit uns ausführen können ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Coffee (16. Juli 2006)

@ andrea, hättest ja deinen würfel mit heute mit uns ausführen können ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Andrea35 (16. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ andrea, hättest ja deinen würfel mit heute mit uns ausführen können ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee




Hallo Coffee,
mach ich schon wieder - hat mir sehr gut gefallen mit Euch zu fahren.  
und dann nenn ich auch ein Stück Käskung mein eigen.    

vlg Andrea


----------



## calicalina (16. Juli 2006)

Das war ne klasse Tour heute...  und jetzt gehts in Freibad.
So schlimm ist das Wasser nämlich bei dem Wetter nicht


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. Juli 2006)

jo war gut   war blos nach dem ersten großen berg K.O. ,aber richtig  

jetzt erstmal entspannen


----------



## Gnet (16. Juli 2006)

Scheint ja ne verdammt coole tour gewessen zu sein von dem was mir Bombenkrater erzählt hat   . Wenn nächste woche irgendwas geht bin ich zu 100 % dabei  .

mfg Gnet


----------



## Coffee (16. Juli 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint ja ne verdammt coole tour gewessen zu sein von dem was mir Bombenkrater erzählt hat   . Wenn nächste woche irgendwas geht bin ich zu 100 % dabei  .
> 
> mfg Gnet




was hat er denn erzählt? hat er auch keine details ausgelassen? *gG*

@ alle mitfahrer,

war wieder sehr schön. und ich habe das gefühl die berge werden immer flacher bei der runde *gG* ist wahrscheinlich die erderwährmung *lol*

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (16. Juli 2006)

Jo also ich wär nächsten Sonntag dabei


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. Juli 2006)

ich hab erzählt das ihr mich gut versorgt habt als ich halbtot im gras lag und mir so verdammt schlecht war nach der auffahrt  

jojo nächstes mal werd ich was essen davor sonst lieg ich wieder KO im gras


----------



## Coffee (16. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab erzählt das ihr mich gut versorgt habt als ich halbtot im gras lag und mir so verdammt schlecht war nach der auffahrt
> 
> jojo nächstes mal werd ich was essen davor sonst lieg ich wieder KO im gras



keine ursache ;-) aus fehlern lernt man. schraub vorallem auch einen flaschenhalter ans radel, so das du wärend der fahrt immer mal nen schluck trinken kannst auch ;-)

und öl deine kette ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

Das vom dem Bombenkrator kommt mir so bekannt vor 

Ich habs leider nicht geschafft. War um 7.30 Uhr wach aber ne, bin net raus aus dem Bett gekommen. Habe bis 14.00 Uhr gepennt. Und heute wird wohl auch nichts mit biken, mir tut sowas von der Rüclen weh. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## blacksurf (16. Juli 2006)

@spongi 
der Rücken, sehr verdächtig *g*


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

HeHe. Wenn es hinten weh tut sollte man vorne aufhören oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (16. Juli 2006)

Hab euch heut bei der Kläranlage von Ungelstetten gesehen. Wart ja wieder ne schön grosse Gruppe. 
Kann mir einer die Bedeutung von den langen Schnüren erklären die immer am Wegrand hintern Tiergarten am Schotterweg ausgelegt sind? Hab die jetzt schon öfter gesehen. Auch schon in Richtung Heroldsberg raus. 
gruss


----------



## Jenny999 (16. Juli 2006)

War wieder schön heut....aber nach der Runde bis Erlangen waren wir ganz schön platt...hab gleich erst mal 'n Stündchen geschlafen und die Tour de France nebenbei laufen lassen.... 

Gruß - Jenny

PS: Gerd hat jetzt auch endlich Blut geleckt (so früh aufzustehen)


----------



## dermaddin (16. Juli 2006)

calicalina schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ne klasse Tour heute...  und jetzt gehts in Freibad.
> So schlimm ist das Wasser nämlich bei dem Wetter nicht



Ja, es war mal wieder "arch schee".
Das mit dem nassen, kalten Wasser sehe ich ganz anders 

Ich bin ja ab nächster Woche Strohwitwer und gerne zu einer Ausfahrt bereit. 
Irgendwie muss ich mich ja von der Einsamkeit ablenken...  

Evtl. könnten wir zur Abwechslung mal den Fürther Stadtwald und Umgebung unsicher machen.

Grüsse
Martin


----------



## blacksurf (16. Juli 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja ab nächster Woche Strohwitwer und gerne zu einer Ausfahrt bereit.
> Irgendwie muss ich mich ja von der Einsamkeit ablenken...
> 
> Evtl. könnten wir zur Abwechslung mal den Fürther Stadtwald und Umgebung unsicher machen.



Mein Liebster hat wohl auch Blut geleckt


----------



## dermaddin (16. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Liebster hat wohl auch Blut geleckt


----------



## blacksurf (16. Juli 2006)




----------



## dermaddin (16. Juli 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Hab euch heut bei der Kläranlage von Ungelstetten gesehen. Wart ja wieder ne schön grosse Gruppe.
> Kann mir einer die Bedeutung von den langen Schnüren erklären die immer am Wegrand hintern Tiergarten am Schotterweg ausgelegt sind? Hab die jetzt schon öfter gesehen. Auch schon in Richtung Heroldsberg raus.
> gruss



Ich denke das sind die Überreste von einer Schnitzel-Jagt - oder evtl. doch eine Treibjagt mit bösen Jägern die es auf MTBler abgesehen haben???


----------



## Wern (16. Juli 2006)

Ist im Moment wohl Schnitzeljagd Saison?


----------



## oli30 (16. Juli 2006)

war echt ne total klasse tour heute. war total begeistert.
hab sogar komplett durchgehalten, was für mich ne enorme leistung war.  
ist ein steiniger weg wieder fit zu werden.  

bin aber sehr gerne das nächste mal wieder dabei.
kann nur sagen.
war einfach geil.   
oli


----------



## dienici (16. Juli 2006)

Hey hi,

von hören und sagen muss es ja wieder super gewesen sein.
Hab mich heute in der Rhön rumgetrieben und die 60 km Mounti-Strecke beim "Rhöner Kuppenritt" runtergerissen und ich lebe noch.
  War echt klasse und demnächst werd ich auf alle Fälle bei euch auch mal mitfahrn. 
Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (16. Juli 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Evtl. könnten wir zur Abwechslung mal den Fürther Stadtwald und Umgebung unsicher machen.
> ...


Prima Idee ...

da hau'ste am besten mal reo-fahrer an,
der ist ein Spitzen Guide in der Fürther Ecke.

Nochmal so ne tolle Runde wie am 02.07.2006
(vom Adrenalin aus durch'n Fürther Wald bis zur alten Veste)
da wär ich gerne auch mit dabei (bin aber erst Sonntag nachmittag wieder im Lande).


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. Juli 2006)

da fahr wieder mit, wenns von fürth aus geht


----------



## bike_schrat (16. Juli 2006)

Abend,

auch von meiner Seite ein Lob! War eine echt coole Tour mit einem supernetten Team!  

Habe den Tag heute übrigens auch noch zu einem Duathlon ausgebaut und bin am späteren Nachmittag im Freibad gelandet.

Mal sehen, was nächstes WE so alles geht...


----------



## bike_schrat (16. Juli 2006)

Fällt mir noch ein: Hatte heute nicht auch jemand auf den Auslöser gedrückt...?


----------



## blacksurf (16. Juli 2006)

klick
hier sind sie


----------



## bike_schrat (16. Juli 2006)

Cool, danke!


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

Jo, schöne Bilder aber warum an der Knate stehen bleiben? Runter da


----------



## bike_schrat (16. Juli 2006)

Rein Vertratungsweise sind wir ja auch zu zweit runter


----------



## Gnet (16. Juli 2006)

Es schicke bilder ^^ bin des nächste mal auch dabei . Mir fällt aber auf das ihr alle normale mtb helme habt da fühlt man sich ja so allein mit nem fullface helm. 

mfg Gnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (16. Juli 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> da fühlt man sich ja so allein mit nem fullface helm.
> 
> mfg Gnet




Geht mir auch so. Habe auch nur Full Face. Setze den Helm dann nur auf wenn es "heftig" wird, bei manchen Touren brauchst den also nicht. Aber komplett die Tour mit Full Face würde dich umbringen.

Werde mir mal n CC Pussy Helm kaufen, weil auf n SingleTrail ist man doch mal schnell  weggerutscht.............


----------



## Beerchen (16. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Werde mir mal n CC Pussy Helm kaufen, weil auf n SingleTrail ist man doch mal schnell weggerutscht .............


AHA ... einen CC-Pussy-Helm willste kaufen ...  
Deine Mutation zum *echten* CC'ler schreitet rapide voran ...  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gnet (16. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Aber komplett die Tour mit Full Face würde dich umbringen.
> 
> Werde mir mal n CC Pussy Helm kaufen, weil auf n SingleTrail ist man doch mal schnell  weggerutscht.............



Hmm naja dann müsst ich mir aber auch erst mal nen "CC Pussy Helm" besorgen   Werd vielleicht mal ne Tour mit meinem Fullface "Downhill Pussy Helm  " machen und dann schaun wa mal  Wielleicht ergehts mir dann wie Bombenkrater und ich lieg halb tot am boden.
Aber auf immerhin besser als kein Helm ^^.

mfg Gnet


----------



## Coffee (17. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, schöne Bilder aber warum an der Knate stehen bleiben? Runter da



ja du warst ja wieder mal zu faul oder müde  

@gnet, das geht schon, schau ich fahr auch immer ohne schaltung obwohl die anderen eine am rad haben  

coffee


----------



## Zagreb (17. Juli 2006)

Hat viel Spaß gemacht
-die Leute,- die Tour,- die Bilder,- der Käskoung .  WIEDERHOLUNGSGEFAHR !!!

 zagreb


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juli 2006)

Ei, ei, ei! Lese ja schon eine Zeitlang mit. So langsam bekomm ich auch mal Lust, einen Ausflug nach Nürnberg zu machen. Wann gehts das nächste mal los? Welche Schwierigkeit haben eure Touren eigentlich (Länge, Höhe, Geschwindigkeit)? Schafft man das als Beginner - wenn bei euch ständig Leute kotzend im Gras liegen oder mit dem Krankenwagen nach Hause gefahren werden muss man ja mal Fragen!  

Evtl. bis bald, grüsse aus Bamberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli30 (17. Juli 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ei, ei, ei! Lese ja schon eine Zeitlang mit. So langsam bekomm ich auch mal Lust, einen Ausflug nach Nürnberg zu machen. Wann gehts das nächste mal los? Welche Schwierigkeit haben eure Touren eigentlich (Länge, Höhe, Geschwindigkeit)? Schafft man das als Beginner - wenn bei euch ständig Leute kotzend im Gras liegen oder mit dem Krankenwagen nach Hause gefahren werden muss man ja mal Fragen!
> 
> Evtl. bis bald, grüsse aus Bamberg



hi ben,

ich war nu das erste mal dabei. kann dir zwar nicht sagen wie viele km das waren, aber ich habs überlebt!  
War allerdings das erste mal das ich eine so lange tour in dieser geschwindigkeit gefahren bin. hab den gestrigen tag recht gut überstanden und lieg erst heut im krankenhaus in ner eisernen lunge.   

nein, ein grosses lob an die gesamte gruppe. alle waren unheimlich rücksichtsvoll und es hat enorm spass gemacht da mitzufahren. bin zwar ziemlich ruhig gewesen, was normalerweise nicht so meine art ist aber durchgekommen bin ich, auch als blutiger anfänger. 
       
oli


----------



## calicalina (17. Juli 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ei, ei, ei! Lese ja schon eine Zeitlang mit. So langsam bekomm ich auch mal Lust, einen Ausflug nach Nürnberg zu machen. Wann gehts das nächste mal los? Welche Schwierigkeit haben eure Touren eigentlich (Länge, Höhe, Geschwindigkeit)? Schafft man das als Beginner - wenn bei euch ständig Leute kotzend im Gras liegen oder mit dem Krankenwagen nach Hause gefahren werden muss man ja mal Fragen!
> 
> Evtl. bis bald, grüsse aus Bamberg


Das sollte man schon schaffen, wenn eine mal etwas langsamer ist müssen die anderen halt warten, aber es wird auch meist vorher bekannt gegeben was für eine Tour ansteht.

Es macht auf jeden Fall immer super viel Spass. 
@Oli Warst du das mit dem Kaffee?
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## oli30 (17. Juli 2006)

calicalina schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte man schon schaffen, wenn eine mal etwas langsamer ist müssen die anderen halt warten, aber es wird auch meist vorher bekannt gegeben was für eine Tour ansteht.
> 
> Es macht auf jeden Fall immer super viel Spass.
> @Oli Warst du das mit dem Kaffee?
> Vielen Dank nochmal



ja, das war ich.
keine ursache. hab ich gern gemacht.
bis bald mal.
oli


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juli 2006)

Na dann Startschuss frei  ! Fahr das nächste mal gerne mit. Ist denn am WE was geplant?


----------



## showman (17. Juli 2006)

Also jetz muß ich mal schimpfen. Wie könnt ihr ohne mich in dei Scheune fahren gruzifigs. Des macht ihr net nochmal sunsd badschds  Außerdem bringds keiner zamm Beerchen zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren. Also Beerchen, alles Gute    Bist ja fast scho so a alter Sack wie ich  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo ihr,

wie siehts am Sonntag aus, geht da was? *Mal zu Showi rüberblinzel* 

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## eL (17. Juli 2006)

denke nicht
nicht in diesem land


----------



## Beerchen (17. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetz muß ich mal schimpfen. Wie könnt ihr ohne mich in dei Scheune fahren gruzifigs. Des macht ihr net nochmal sunsd badschds  Außerdem bringds keiner zamm Beerchen zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren. Also Beerchen, alles Gute    Bist ja fast scho so a alter Sack wie ich
> 
> Gruß Showman



Hallo Showie ...
Vielen Dank für die Geburtstags-Grüße   

Gibt's eigentlich schon einen Termin für die nächste Käskoung-Tour   ,
möchte so gerne meinen neuen Würfel ausfahren ...  
(leider bin ich erst Sonntag nachmittag wieder im Lande   )


vlG  
Martin (der schon fast alte Sack   )


----------



## Gnet (17. Juli 2006)

Na dann von mir auch mal  @ Beerchen

würd mich echt freuen wenn dieses Wochenende nochmal ne tour steigt ^^

mfg Gnet


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. Juli 2006)

@martin: Auch von mir viele Geburtstagsgrüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (17. Juli 2006)

@ all ...
Vielen Dank für die Geburtstags-Grüße  


vlG 
Martin (der schon fast alte Sack  )


----------



## showman (17. Juli 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> 
> wie siehts am Sonntag aus, geht da was? *Mal zu Showi rüberblinzel*
> 
> ...


Ab Samstag wir euch Mama im Auswärtzspielthread über meinen/unseren Aufenthaltsort informieren  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MrSnoxx (17. Juli 2006)

joa also sonntag da wär ich doch dabei


----------



## Gnet (17. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Samstag wir euch Mama im Auswärtzspielthread über meinen/unseren Aufenthaltsort informieren
> 
> Gruß Showman



  Heist des jetzt es läuft was am Wochenende oder wie ? Wo finde ich  den Auswärtzspielthread ?

mfg Gnet


----------



## Beerchen (17. Juli 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wo finde ich  den Auswärtzspielthread ?
> ...


Hier ...  

[Auswärtsspiel] - Fränkische übernahme fremder Gebiete / Alpen & Co


Gruß
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Martin (der schon fast alte Sack   )




Geh mal auf ändern und nehme das "fast" weg 

Alles gute @ Bärenmarke 

Bleib einfach wie du bist  



Hat wer Bock am So am Tiergarten so eine kleine FR Tour zu machen?


----------



## Coffee (18. Juli 2006)

sonntag kann ich nicht. müsst also ohne mich fahren ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (18. Juli 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> Heist des jetzt es läuft was am Wochenende oder wie ? Wo finde ich  den Auswärtzspielthread ?
> 
> mfg Gnet


Es läuft was, aber ganz weit weg  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MrSnoxx (18. Juli 2006)

jo Spongi ich wär Sonntag dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnet (18. Juli 2006)

Ich währ dabei wenn mein bike denn mal entlich bis dahin kommt. Wann hast du nan vor zu fahren ( Uhrzeit usw. )

mfg Gnet


----------



## MrSnoxx (18. Juli 2006)

Wie siehdsn aus ich würd mal gerne zum Geißkopf in den Park fahren hab allerdings niemand der mitfahren würde.Könnte man hier evtl ne Truppe organisieren?


----------



## Gnet (19. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wer Bock am So am Tiergarten so eine kleine FR Tour zu machen?



So wie siehts jetzt aus Sponge ? Wie sieht die Tour aus was heist Freeride in deinen augen genau ?

mfg Gnet


----------



## thaper (19. Juli 2006)

spongi haste net bock auf nen dh training ma wieder zu 2.???? hätte samstag bis 1530 zeit und sonntag wohl den ganzen tag... wär ma super, und nein ich hab kan bock auf fr tour. wenn, dann in ner kleinen gruppe. tim wäre acuh dabei. überlegs dir...
Mfg
Thapi


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juli 2006)

MrSnoxx schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehdsn aus ich würd mal gerne zum Geißkopf in den Park fahren hab allerdings niemand der mitfahren würde.Könnte man hier evtl ne Truppe organisieren?




yup, da geht was. Um genau zu sein: am Wochende 29. - 30.7., also übernächstes Wochende. Nicht nur das eine Gruppe vom Alpenverein Nürnberg in B'mais unterwegs ist, ich werd auch mit einer Gruppe hinfahren.
Aktuell sind wir 5 Leute, Tendenz steigend. 
Zwecks Detailplanungen wie Mitfahrgelegenheiten etc: entweder ICQ oder Mail oder PM oder Telefon, ich werde das ganze Koordinieren.

--

und für diesen Sonntag: ich fahr an einen See zum baden und in der Sonne liegen  , deswegen gibt's diesen Sonntag keine Tour von mir.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Andrea35 (20. Juli 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> und für diesen Sonntag: ich fahr an einen See zum baden und in der Sonne liegen  , deswegen gibt's diesen Sonntag keine Tour von mir.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,
dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und gut eincremen   ich werde auch nur a bissi in der Gegend biken - ist ja abends Picknick im Park und da will ich hin.
Wenn dann mal wieder was zusammen geht bin ich auch wieder dabei.  

vlg Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (23. Juli 2006)

@reo-fahrer
Jo wie alt seit ihr denn alle so ca?und wollt ihr längerbleiben als einen tag?
P.S.:Hasdt PN

Und wann geht endlich mal wieder eine Tour hier in der Gegend Nürnberg?


----------



## Gnet (30. Juli 2006)

Der Thread hier geht ja lagsam unter , naja wann steigt denn jetzt mal wieder ne tour in nürnberg ? Bekomme heute mein Bike   wurde aber auch zeit  .

mfg Gnet


----------



## Beerchen (30. Juli 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wann steigt denn jetzt mal wieder ne tour in nürnberg ?
> ...


Gute Frage ...  
hätte auch wieder Lust auf 'ne schöne Käskoung-Runde  
(besonders deshalb weil ich beim letzten mal keinen Käskoung mehr beommen habe  )

@ Blacksurf, Coffee und Showman
wann geht denn mal wieder was ???


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juli 2006)

immer mal langsam
wir sind erst am Samstag aus den Seealpen gekommen!
Der Thread geht wegen einer Woche nicht unterâ¦


----------



## Beerchen (30. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> immer mal langsam


Du hast gut reden ...  
Hatte wegen Zahntechnischer Problemchen zwei Wochen Zwangspause  ,
darum leide ich inzwischen unter schweren Entzugserscheinungen  .

Könnte mich also prima für 'ne schöne Sonntagsrunde (am 06.08.) begeistern ...  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## dirie´l (30. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast gut reden ...
> Hatte wegen Zahntechnischer Problemchen zwei Wochen Zwangspause  ,
> darum leide ich inzwischen unter schweren Entzugserscheinungen  .
> 
> ...



Hätte am Sonntag auch endlich mal Zeit (Ferien sind scho was guats) und würd mich evtl. anschließen...


----------



## Gnet (30. Juli 2006)

Ich hab heute entlich mein Bike bekommen *was für ein traum* ^^. Von mir aus können die Touren jetzt wieder starten  bin dann auf jeden dabei ^^.

mfg GNet


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast gut reden ...
> Hatte wegen Zahntechnischer Problemchen zwei Wochen Zwangspause  ,
> darum leide ich inzwischen unter schweren Entzugserscheinungen  .
> 
> ...



Du kannst ja eine Ausrufen
Selbst ist der Mann


----------



## Beerchen (30. Juli 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst ja eine Ausrufen
> Selbst ist der Mann


Würd ich wirklich gerne machen ...  
Aber ich brauch erstmal jemanden mit Streckenkenntniss, denn meine reicht da hinten und vorne nicht aus  .

@all
Wer kann am So. 06.08 ein paar Leute vom Tiergarten nach Ungelstetten und zurück guiden ???


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (30. Juli 2006)

Evtl. ich.  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (30. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. ich.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Hey Showie,
das wär echt Super  

sag einfach kurz Bescheid wenn aus dem *"evtl."* ein sicheres *"mach ich"* wird  .


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (30. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Showie,
> das wär echt Super
> 
> sag einfach kurz Bescheid wenn aus dem *"evtl."* ein sicheres *"mach ich"* wird  .
> ...


*Mach ich*,

aber nur gegen zwei Stücke Kuchen weil wir extra unsere Urlaubsabfahrt um einen Tag verschieben. Route so wie bei der Monstertour. Treffpunkt wieder um 10 Uhr am Löwensaalshowmanparkplatz.


Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (30. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Mach ich*,
> 
> aber nur gegen zwei Stücke Kuchen ...
> 
> Gruß Showman


Spitze ... 
und das mit den 2 Stück Kuchen geht klar  
(vorausgesetzt es bleibt auch ein Stück für mich übrig  )

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Juli 2006)

Mhh hört sich doch mal gut an ich glaub ich fahr auch endlich mal mit


----------



## scotix (30. Juli 2006)

Also nächsten Sonntag-Früh (6. Aug.) wäre ich evtl. auch mal mit dabei, brauch nur ne genaue Beschreibung (irgendwas für's NAVI) des Treffpunktes.   cu


----------



## drnojoke (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

kann jemand was näheres zu der Tour sagen?

ich habe da bedenken wegen meiner Kondition...

MfG

Tek9


----------



## Gnet (31. Juli 2006)

bin da auch dabei  aber ein parr infos wie lange die tour geht wieviele Kilometer es sind usw. währen da schon nicht schlecht ^^.

mfg Gnet


----------



## Beerchen (31. Juli 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> Also nächsten Sonntag-Früh (6. Aug.) wäre ich evtl. auch mal mit dabei, brauch nur ne genaue Beschreibung (irgendwas für's NAVI) des Treffpunktes.
> cu





			
				tek9 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann jemand was näheres zu der Tour sagen?
> ich habe da bedenken wegen meiner Kondition...
> 
> ...


Start am 06.08.2006 um 10:00 Uhr in Nbg. Löwensaalparkplatz. 
(Der Löwensaalparkplatz ist wenn Du beim Tiergarten vorm Haupteingang stehst, Blickrichtung Eingang, dann geht links noch eine Straße rauf. Immer hoch bis zum Löwensaal. Da gegenüber ist ein Parkplatz. Und da ist Treffpunkt)

Die Ungelstetten-Runde:






Und wegen der Kondition braucht keiner Angst haben  . 
Es wurde noch keiner im Wald vergraben  .

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
also Sonntag geht klar - bin ich auch dabei.  
Hoffe ich überleb das Open Air am Samstag  gut.     

vlg Andrea (die dann auch endlich mal zu ihrem Stück KÄSKUNG kommt.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaddin (31. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> *Mach ich*,
> aber nur gegen zwei Stücke Kuchen weil wir extra unsere Urlaubsabfahrt um einen Tag verschieben. Route so wie bei der Monstertour. Treffpunkt wieder um 10 Uhr am Löwensaalshowmanparkplatz.



Ach Showman, 
Du bist einfach zu gut für diese Welt


----------



## showman (31. Juli 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Showman,
> Du bist einfach zu gut für diese Welt


Naja, muß ich schon einen Tag weniger am See liegen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## drnojoke (31. Juli 2006)

OK die Tour scheint wirklich auch für mich machbar zu sein... 

Also hoffentlich bis dann 

MfG

Tek9


----------



## MrSnoxx (31. Juli 2006)

Mh showie ichs eh grad  du kommmst aus schwabach.fährtst du dann mit der s-bahn nach nbg rein weil dan könnten wir gemeinsam fahren


----------



## dermaddin (31. Juli 2006)

Schaffen wir dieses mal mehr als 32 Leute?

Gruss
Martin


----------



## dubbel (31. Juli 2006)

ist das denn erstrebenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (31. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ist das denn erstrebenswert?


 
gerade du solltest doch die ironie raushören


----------



## dubbel (31. Juli 2006)

das problematisch daran ist die realität.


----------



## Coffee (31. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das problematisch daran ist die realität.



ja die macht mir auch manchmal angst  

coffee


----------



## showman (31. Juli 2006)

MrSnoxx schrieb:
			
		

> Mh showie ichs eh grad  du kommmst aus schwabach.fährtst du dann mit der s-bahn nach nbg rein weil dan könnten wir gemeinsam fahren


Ne, fahr mit dem Auto weil ich noch jemanden mitnehmen muß. Bin leider scho voll (also des Auto is voll  )

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (31. Juli 2006)

habe soeben die zusage der verstärkung der ESK truppe im frankenland durch El bekommen ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (31. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> habe soeben die zusage der verstärkung der ESK truppe im frankenland durch El bekommen ;-)
> 
> coffee


Hab ja gsachd dasä a Baig miedbringa soll wennä zum Disdrigd raid kummd  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Ben1000 (31. Juli 2006)

Oh, mal wieder ne Großtour... Ich schau mal wie es mim Lernen vorangeht, aber ansonsten würde ich evt. auch gerne mitfahren  . Mal guggn.

@ Coffee - Offtopic:
Sag mal, kann es sein, dass du mitten auf dem Acker wohnst?


----------



## dubbel (31. Juli 2006)

immer diese online-stalker...


----------



## Ben1000 (31. Juli 2006)

Klar, ist neben biken eines meiner grössten Hobbies! Und Google Earth machts möglich...

Dich bekomm ich auch noch, dubbel


----------



## eL (31. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja gsachd dasä a Baig miedbringa soll wennä zum Disdrigd raid kummd



alda ey   sind das die auswirkungen der neuen fränkischen linksschreibreform????

und da tobt ihr alle auf die schwob??


werd am sonntach mal mit nem echten Männerbike anreisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenny999 (31. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> alda ey   sind das die auswirkungen der neuen fränkischen linksschreibreform????
> 
> und da tobt ihr alle auf die schwob??
> 
> ...


 das hat dann wohl drei räder?


----------



## showman (31. Juli 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> das hat dann wohl drei räder?


No gloa, ne woa, midn Kron  

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (31. Juli 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> das hat dann wohl drei räder?



nun das nicht.... aber dafür is es verdammt HART  

eL


----------



## Coffee (31. Juli 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Coffee - Offtopic:
> Sag mal, kann es sein, dass du mitten auf dem Acker wohnst?




mein name ist maulwurf ich weis von nix  

grüße coffee


----------



## Ben1000 (31. Juli 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> mein name ist maulwurf ich weis von nix
> 
> grüße coffee



Äh, heisst das nicht Hase?  Egal, grüsse in den Bau/Hügel!


----------



## Gnet (3. August 2006)

Wollte nochmal fragen wie es denn jetzt mit der tour am 6 jetzt aussieht . Und treffen sich vielleicht welche von euch morgen in Nürnberg wegerm Red Bull dings bums .?

mfg Gnet


----------



## dermaddin (3. August 2006)

Das findet wie geplant statt.

Unter Leitung des freundlichen Herrn Showman geht es um 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz (oberhalb vom Löwensaal) los.

Die meisten wird man Freitag und Samstag eh auf dem Redbull District Ride antreffen.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Beerchen (3. August 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nochmal fragen wie es denn jetzt mit der tour am 6 jetzt aussieht . Und treffen sich vielleicht welche von euch morgen in Nürnberg wegerm Red Bull dings bums .?
> 
> mfg Gnet




Da hat sich nix dran geändert ...  


			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Beitrag #2354
> 
> ...
> Route so wie bei der Monstertour.
> ...





Natürlich treffen sich einige zum RBDR angucken ...  


			
				scotix schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in der Laufer Ecke kann man gut biken!!  Beitrag #55
> 
> ...
> haben wir ausgemacht uns am *Samstag beim **RBDR* zu *Treffen, 14:00 Uhr am Dürer-Hasen *(unterhalb der Burg).
> ...





Gruß 
Martin




//EDIT//
Mist ... schon wieder viel zu lang zum tippen gebraucht ... 
Schei$$ zwei-Finger-Adler-Suchsystem


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2006)

Hey showi
mal sehen, wenns wetter einigermasen passt, sind wir auch dabei,wenn nicht, einen super urlaub wünsch ich dir.
gruss metzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. August 2006)

Hi Metzi,

wird scho passen morgen. Wenn net packmer alle ins Showmobil und fahren damit in die Scheune  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (5. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> packmer alle ins Showmobil und fahren damit in die Scheune
> ...


dann is ja gut ... 
weil wenns regnet, fahr ich nicht mit'm Rad (da bin ich bekennendes Weichei) 
und wenn du deine zwei Stück Käskoung haben willst, musst Du mich wohl oder übel auch mitnehmen  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Coffee (5. August 2006)

ihr seit alles mädchen wa 

coffee


----------



## Andrea35 (5. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seit alles mädchen wa
> 
> coffee



Ja genau  
Ich mach mal auf super Memme - ich sag einfach mal ab.  
Euch viel Spaß falls es doch was wird.

vlg Andrea


----------



## Gnet (6. August 2006)

Hmm also naja wie siehts den jetzt mit euch Memmen   geht da jetzt was in wenigen stunden  oder is jetzt doch abgesagt wegerm wetter oder so ?

mfg Gnet


----------



## Mr.hardtail (6. August 2006)

Moin Moin,

würde mich auch interessieren, ob sich hier noch ein paar "Harte" zusammenreißen und die Tour fahren.  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (6. August 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> oder is jetzt doch abgesagt wegerm wetter oder so ?
> ...


Nein ... die Tour ist bisher *NICHT* abgesagt worden ...  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mr.hardtail (6. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ... die Tour ist bisher *NICHT* abgesagt worden ...


----------



## showman (6. August 2006)

Moin,

was machmer? Fahrmer oder net?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (6. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> was machmer? Fahrmer oder net?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Fahren.


----------



## Coffee (6. August 2006)

mit dem auto in die scheune zum kuchenessen 

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (6. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> weil wenns regnet, fahr ich nicht mit'm Rad (da bin ich bekennendes Weichei)
> ...


habs weiter oben schonmal geschrieben ...
ich bin für "NICHT FAHREN" ...





			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem auto in die scheune zum kuchenessen


das ist ne prima Idee ... da bin ich auch dabei ... 
da hab ich sogar noch 3 Plätze im Auto frei ... 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mr.hardtail (6. August 2006)

Und, wie schauts aus? Geht was (egal in welcher Weise )? Weil wenn ja, müsste ich mich langsam auf den Weg machen.


----------



## Coffee (6. August 2006)

der guide entscheidet ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (6. August 2006)

Ja, du kommst auf jeden Fall mal um halb 10 nach Schwabach. Da hol ich dich vom Bahnhof ab und dann schaumer weiter. Bike brauchst keins mitbringen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (6. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, du kommst auf jeden Fall mal um halb 10 nach Schwabach. Da hol ich dich vom Bahnhof ab und dann schaumer weiter. Bike brauchst keins mitbringen.



     DANKE

@all: Also bis dann 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (6. August 2006)

Also ich bin mal so um 10 - 10:30 Uhr am Tiergarten. Wenns immer noch pißt fahr ich mit dem Auto raus wenn net mit dem Bike.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (6. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin mal so um 10 - 10:30 Uhr am Tiergarten. Wenns immer noch pißt fahr ich mit dem Auto raus wenn net mit dem Bike.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Also, ich komme gleich mit dem Auto zur Scheune. Um wieviel Uhr?
Weichling


----------



## showman (6. August 2006)

Ich würd sagen so um ca. 11 Uhr. Kommt darauf an wen ich noch einsammeln muß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (6. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sagen so um ca. 11 Uhr. Kommt darauf an wen ich noch einsammeln muß.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Kommst du mit dem Auto zur Scheune? Sonst komme ich doch vorher
am Löwensaal vorbaie,wegen deinem Zeuchs?

weichling


----------



## showman (6. August 2006)

Werd mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit mit dem Auto zur Scheune kommen. Dein Gurt rückt in greifbare Nähe.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (6. August 2006)

Hallöchen,

El und ich fliegen direkt über die einflugschneisse zur scheune. sind ebenfalls um 11.00 on board.

coffee


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2006)

Ahhh...bei euch ist heute Motorsport angesagt 

G.


----------



## dermaddin (6. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh...bei euch ist heute Motorsport angesagt
> 
> G.



Inspiriert von der Formel 1 dachten wir uns - ein Autorennen nach Ungelstätten wäre doch mal was anderes.

Zugegeben waren die meisten doch etwas knötrich, da sie nicht mir dem Pferdchen reiten durften 
Der Käsekuchn ist zwar auch so lecker - aber leckerer(er) wenn mann(frau) sich ihn zuvor verdient.

Viele Grüsse in die Fichtl Mountains
Martin


----------



## showman (6. August 2006)

Und die Pole Position hatte tatatataaaaa

SHOWMAN    

Als ihr weg ward gabs dann sogar noch Bunnys  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (6. August 2006)

Hi,

bin am späten Nachmittag auch wieder daheim eingetrudelt. Das Big Hit vom Showi zu fahren hat echt viel Spaß gemacht   War zwar am Schluss total durchnässt, aber das war es mir auf jeden Fall wert. 

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (11. August 2006)

schönen guten freitag nachmittag ;-)

nachdem das alpen auswärtsspiel wegen regen ins wasser gefallen ist, haben wir uns vom orgabüro natürlich eindringliche gedanken über ein gemeinsames frustbewältigungsprogramm gemacht. nach absprache mit dem oberchegga und weiteren personen, sind wir nun zu dem entschluss gekommen am:


*SONNTAG 13.08.06*

zum gegenprogramm auszuholen. wir treffen uns um 10 - 10.15 in Roth am bahnhof. von dort geht es in die Pflugsmühle zum erwärmen der gemühter ;-) nach einem ausreichenden päuschen fahren wir dann wieder richtung roth.

S-bahn ab Nürnberg HBF : 9.46

S-bahn ab Eibach bahnhof: 9.53

s-bahn letzter wagen treffpunkt.

bis dann

coffee


----------



## Pino (11. August 2006)

Hi,
kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, da Geburtstagsrundumschlag dieses WE: Morgen Michi (die gestern Geburtstag hatte), übermorgen meine Mutter. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter!
Bis demnächst mal,
Pino


----------



## Mr.hardtail (11. August 2006)

Hi,

cool, dass mal wieder was ab Roth geht. Da bin ich natürlich dabei  

@coffee: Wer ist denn der Oberchegga? 

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (11. August 2006)

Aber Obachd,

wenns mehr nach Pisse wie nach Nichtpisse ausschaut bleibt der Oberchegga hinterm Ofen sitzen oder fährt mit dem Feinstaubzerstäuber wieder nach Ungelstätten so wie ich des letzte Woche schon gemacht habe und auch die nächsten Regenwochenenden machen werde. Hatte die letzten Tage genug Regen. Brauch ich nimmer, zumindest net aufm Bike oder Moped.


Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (11. August 2006)

Hallo Herr Oberchegga ;-)

schon zurück aus dem Urlaub?

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (11. August 2006)

Ja, hat ja nur gepißt. Und Pißwetter absitzen is zu Haus billiger wie in Kärnten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (11. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte die letzten Tage genug Regen. Brauch ich nimmer, zumindest net aufm Bike oder Moped.
> 
> 
> Gruß Showman




brauchst halt nen schlechtweddaausgleichshobby!!

hallenhalma?

unterwasserstabhochboxen?

ne runde radball ?


----------



## showman (11. August 2006)

Äääääääl,

was ich brauch is Sonne und sonst nix.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (11. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hat ja nur gepißt. Und Pißwetter absitzen is zu Haus billiger wie in Kärnten.



Kann ich mir vorstellen. Schade. Aber tortzdem schön, dass du wieder da bist.


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Obachd,
> 
> wenns mehr nach Pisse wie nach Nichtpisse ausschaut bleibt der Oberchegga hinterm Ofen sitzen oder fährt mit dem Feinstaubzerstäuber wieder nach Ungelstätten so wie ich des letzte Woche schon gemacht habe und auch die nächsten Regenwochenenden machen werde. Hatte die letzten Tage genug Regen. Brauch ich nimmer, zumindest net aufm Bike oder Moped.
> 
> ...



würdest du dann die gPS daten mal sanft dem herrn weichling rüberscheiben, damit wir morgen wissen wie wir in die pflugsmühle kommen ;-)

P.S. ich hoffe dennoch das du mit kommst. scheune machen wir nächste woche, versprochen ;-)

P.P.S. ausserdem steht der offene kaminofen ja in der pflugsmühle ;-)

coffee


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2006)

so nochmal ich ;-)


ich habe mal in der pflugsmühle für ca. 13 uhr einen platz für uns am kamin bestellt ;-)

katja, dermaddin und ich fahren egal was für wetter, ich denke jenny, gerd und weichling kommen ebenfalls 100% mit?

also showie, nu kneif nich *gg*

coffee


----------



## showman (12. August 2006)

Wenns pißt fahr ich net. Punkt!!! Hab Weichling grad den Track geschickt. Die Navigation sollte also kein Problem sein.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns pißt fahr ich net. Punkt!!!



morgen regnets nicht *gg* versprochen




			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Weichling grad den Track geschickt. Die Navigation sollte also kein Problem sein.
> 
> Gruß Showman




danke  

grüße coffee


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. August 2006)

Wenn mir jemand sagt wann die s-bahn in schwabach fährt fahr ich mit


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2006)

zu faul online zu schauen was *gg*

		Schwabach				13.08.		ab	10:05		

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (12. August 2006)

ja es tut mir leid ich bin noch nich sooo fit im moment


----------



## dermaddin (12. August 2006)

So, die Regenjacke und Hose sind heute gekauft - ich bin gerüstet.

Ich freu mich auf morgen, egal wie das Wetter wird. Wir lassen uns doch nicht von so einem kleinem August-Tief den Spass verderben - oder!?

Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------



## Jenny999 (12. August 2006)

Hallo allerseits...wir entscheiden das ganze morgen früh... Gerds Regenhose ist leider nicht mehr so ganz dicht und 'n nasses Polster auch nicht so prickelnd. Aber die Wetterprognose läßt hoffen, dass wir morgen wieder auf den Zweirädern sitzen dürfen.


----------



## showman (12. August 2006)

Entweder ich bin da oder ih bin net da. Wenns morgen so is wie heute bin ich eher net da. Wenns so is wie im Wetterbericht bin ich da. Ich bin da, ich bin net da, ich bin da, ich bin net da. Naja, ich weiß noch net. Schaumer mal was morgen früh ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits...wir entscheiden das ganze morgen früh... Gerds Regenhose ist leider nicht mehr so ganz dicht und 'n nasses Polster auch nicht so prickelnd. Aber die Wetterprognose läßt hoffen, dass wir morgen wieder auf den Zweirädern sitzen dürfen.



man(n) nehme eine plastiktüte, schneide 2 lächer hinein unc ziehe diese unter die regenhose über den popo, somit bleibt dieser auf jeden fall trocken *gg*

coffee


----------



## Jenny999 (12. August 2006)

ok, ok...ich probier's heut nacht ohne dass ers merkt *grins*


----------



## Mr.hardtail (12. August 2006)

Hi,

komme grad vom Biken und musste leider feststellen, dass ich noch nicht 100% fit bin. Hatte ja eine Erkältung und die anscheinend doch noch ned ganz weg ist. 

Naja, bleibt nur auf nächstes Wochenende zu hoffen. Da beginnt dann auch mein Urlaub  

Viel Spaß euch morgen auf der Tour fahrt vorsichtig ;-)


----------



## smerles (12. August 2006)

in 2 wochen kann ich auch mal wieder mitfahren, ab da gehts los das wir immer abwechselnd n kurzes und n langes wochenende haben 

edit:
wenn ich euch um 10 in roth trefft schau ich vorbei und sag mal hallo  kann aber wegen zeitmangel net mitfahrn. werd meine runde schon vorher im hauswäldla drehn


----------



## showman (12. August 2006)

smerles schrieb:
			
		

> werd meine runde schon vorher im hauswäldla drehn


Nightride oder was  Dann roll mal mit der neuen Maschine vor.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (12. August 2006)

nene von der bundeswehr zum zwangsfrühaufsteher erzogen worden  des war die woche schlimm... aufn letzten drücker voll viel hektik weil noch jede menge zeugs ausm schiff musste.


----------



## showman (12. August 2006)

smerles schrieb:
			
		

> aufn letzten drücker voll viel hektik weil noch jede menge zeugs ausm schiff musste.


Kann des bissl Graffl net auf dem Schiff bleiben?







Naja, soviel isses ja net  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (12. August 2006)

@showi
heute war doch das Wetter nicht so arg schlimm.
Solange es nur Schauer gibt ist doch alles ok


----------



## showman (12. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @showi
> heute war doch das Wetter nicht so arg schlimm.
> Solange es nur Schauer gibt ist doch alles ok


Schlimm genug für mich  

Gruß Showman


----------



## smerles (12. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Kann des bissl Graffl net auf dem Schiff bleiben?



nee die werftarbeiter tragen alles nach hause was net niet- und nagelfest is oder weggesperrt wurde. und explosive ware macht sich au net gut wenn da in der nähe mal geschweisst werden muss. 



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimm genug für mich
> 
> Gruß Showman



weichei


----------



## eL (12. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so nochmal ich ;-)
> 
> 
> ich habe mal in der pflugsmühle für ca. 13 uhr einen platz für uns am kamin bestellt ;-)
> ...



hach das iss doch der perfekte ort um den roadtripp am nächsten WE zu besprechen. "cool am Pool" mitten im brandenburgischen sand.

ich zähl auf euch  

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (12. August 2006)

smerles schrieb:
			
		

> und explosive ware macht sich au net gut wenn da in der nähe mal geschweisst werden muss.
> 
> 
> 
> weichei


Also ich würd was nehmen wenn was übrig ist  

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (12. August 2006)

So bin grade heimgekommen,

Showis Track, den vom 16.04.2006 und die Tautenwindrunde mit den Lettenbrüdern vom 25.03.2006 
sind geladen. Also langweilig wirds uns morgen sicher net. 

Wenn morgen früh auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof in ER nicht gerade U-Boot
angesagt ist, bin ich morgen früh um 9:00 mit Jenny999 nebst Begleitung?
 am HBF  ER.

Grüße weichling; ich freu mich




			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns pißt fahr ich net. Punkt!!! Hab Weichling grad den Track geschickt. Die Navigation sollte also kein Problem sein.
> 
> Gruß Showman


----------



## bike_schrat (13. August 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits,

bei mir ist's des WE zeitlich ziemlich schlecht, geht nur ne kurze Runde zwischendurch.

Euch viel Spaß morgen und keinen Regen!


----------



## Coffee (13. August 2006)

*bikeklamottenanhabundaufdies-bahnwartetu*

bis später


coffee


----------



## showman (13. August 2006)

Naja, schaut so aus als ob ich mitfahren müßte  

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (13. August 2006)

da siehste mal soll net mal regnenâ¦
Also net soviel rumquengeln mitfahren!


----------



## showman (13. August 2006)

Aber die Temperatur liegt ja fast noch im arktischem Bereich.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (13. August 2006)

du hast doch 2 buffs 

coffee


----------



## showman (13. August 2006)

Und so hell is auch. Seh ja fast nix.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (13. August 2006)

Hallo guten morgen zusammen,
Euch so zu zulesen - macht echt Spaß.      
Wünsche Euch viel Sonne - für Showman die Brille ned vergessen und einen schönen Tag.

vlg Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. August 2006)

Ahhhh, Sonnenbrille. Die Idee. Hoffentlich hab ich die net schon verkauft. Oft gebraucht hab ich die die letzte Zeit ja net  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (13. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh, Sonnenbrille. Die Idee. Hoffentlich hab ich die net schon verkauft. Oft gebraucht hab ich die die letzte Zeit ja net
> 
> Gruß Showman




Ich denke mal an dem wird es nicht scheitern     dafür sorgen schon Coffe oder Blacksurf  

Winke Andrea


----------



## dubbel (13. August 2006)

so. 
alle weg?


----------



## dubbel (13. August 2006)

ist das heut ne hitze...


----------



## eL (13. August 2006)

angeber!

in der Pfalz hab ich heut die derbste schüttung seit menschengedenken abbekommen. war die kürzeste regentour ewer. einmal hoch zur kalmit und wieder runter.

ich geh jetzt regenjackenaktien kaufen ..so


----------



## showman (13. August 2006)

Ey Ääääääl. Jammer net rum. Mußten heut auch die Regenklamotten anziehen. Aber wir (vor allem ICH) haben den Naturgewalten getrotzt  War a Materialschlacht heute mit derbsten Verlusten   Schleppten und grad noch so zurück. Naja, wenigstens gabs a Schäuferla  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (13. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> War a Materialschlacht heute mit derbsten Verlusten   Schleppten und grad noch so zurück.



Echt, was ist na passiert?   *neugierigbin*


----------



## mr proper (13. August 2006)

Allet Weicheier sach ich doch in Berlin wird auch bei dauer Regen gefahren 7St, schleifende Scheiben, schmirgelnde Ketten, nasse aber warme Klamotten, Schlam, Dreck, Wasser, Berge, Rutschende Holzplanken. War ma wieder richtig nötig

ED: Materialschlacht bei uns auch Ketten Ritzel Bremsbacken alles niedergemacht


----------



## eL (13. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenigstens gabs a Schäuferla
> 
> Gruß Showman



 du bist gemein   schon bei dem gedanken bekomm ich ein mords hunger







öhhmmm watt für verluste??? plattes UST gedöns? oder wie oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> du bist gemein   schon bei dem gedanken bekomm ich ein mords hunger


Mei war des goud  








			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> öhhmmm watt für verluste??? plattes UST gedöns? oder wie oder was?


Ja wenns nur des gewesen wäre.

Gruß Showman


----------



## dermaddin (13. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> öhhmmm watt für verluste??? plattes UST gedöns? oder wie oder was?



Nach dem mir der listige, lauernde Ast in das Schaltwerk gesprungen war, gab das Schaltauge nach und die Jungs haben mein Pfedechen zum SingleSpeeder umfunktioniert. Das ging zwar nur im unteren Ritzel - aber besser als schieben.

Das Pferdchen ist schon in der Klinik und bekommt morgen eine Not-OP 

Wetter hatten wir 50/50. Wir konnten unsere neu erworbenen Regen-Kits gleich mal testen.

Viele Grüsse 
Martin


----------



## eL (13. August 2006)

jaja die unterfränkischen springfichten..... echt schlümmm


----------



## Coffee (13. August 2006)

hier ist frau doctore *gg*

habe beide verletzte erstmal ruhiggestellt, lehnen jetzt im keller udn unterhalten sich.  morgen kommt dann das op besteck raus ;-)

@ proper, wir hatten wirklich auch alles, von sonne bis regen. aber soll ich was sagen, geil wars ;-)

@ el, regenjacke, nu zier dich nich so *gG*


coffee

P.S. das beste war aber der sprung über den dubble, habt ihr das krächzen gehört *gG*


----------



## eL (13. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ el, regenjacke, nu zier dich nich so *gG*



der heutige feldversuch hat ergeben das mein Jäckchen zu 101% regendurchlässig iss. 

also gut ich geh jetz ins regenjackenforum und lass mich mal bequatschen.

eL


----------



## mr proper (13. August 2006)

El erst Regengott spielen wollen und nich aufessen um uns das WE zu versauen. Und sich dan wundern wen man selber nich vernünftig im Regen Biken kann weil man keine ordentliche Ausstatung hat, dat haste nu davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. August 2006)

nu hört scho uff middem schaiz....

Ick bin nich für diese Regenperiode verantwortlich zu machen!!!!
Ick hab lediglich gesagt das ick am we nicht inne alpen mitkann

he verdammt hier wird mir wat angedichtet watt nich stimmt!

also echt ey


----------



## mr proper (13. August 2006)

Mach dir ma kein Kop, ich persönlich bin ja nur neidisch das ich das ihr da bei euch so bergige Ausweichstrecken habt, hoff ich schaff es noch ma euch zu besuchen. Ansonsten hatte ich auch so mein fun also las den Kop nich häng, manche Sachen muß man sich halt ewig anhören Be Cool.


----------



## SpongeBob (14. August 2006)

Ich will mal anmerken das ich hunger auf ne Pizza habe @ Coffee


----------



## eL (14. August 2006)

pizzahut?


----------



## SpongeBob (14. August 2006)

Pizzaplauder?


----------



## Riddick (15. August 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mal anmerken das ich hunger auf ne Pizza habe @ Coffee


Du machst mir Angst - den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich heute auch.


----------



## thaper (15. August 2006)

mhh hatte ich auch aber spongebob macht mir keine angst...
aber ich hab dann einfahc dem ju gesagt er soll ne pizza reinschieben und dann hat sich des erledigt...


----------



## Beerchen (15. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> SpongeBob schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jungs ...
sind Eure Pizza-Gedanken irgendwie ansteckend 

Hab nämlich auch schon seit ein paar Tagen so'n Verlangen nach *Pizzaplauder*  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (15. August 2006)

OBACHD,

Feierabendrunde, Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Löwensaal, ca. 2 Std, Freiwillige oder muß ich welche bestimmen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Jenny999 (15. August 2006)

*grrrrrrr* ich kann leider nicht und am Wochenende sind wir auch unterwegs (Hochzeit in Weimar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaddin (15. August 2006)

Hmm...

wenn ich mein Rad gleich einpacke könnte ich es gerade so schaffen.
Der Regen soll ja auch wärmer werden...

Ich werde es mal versuchen, kann es aber nicht versprechen ob ich es schaffe. 

Grüsslie
Martin


----------



## FrauAntje (15. August 2006)

..hört sich gut an,da komm ich auch mal vorbei 

grüsse
antje


----------



## Coffee (15. August 2006)

die frau mechanikerin sagt auch mal zu ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## dermaddin (15. August 2006)

FrauAntje schrieb:
			
		

> ..hört sich gut an,da komm ich auch mal vorbei



Ach was - so ein Zufall du bist in der Gegend? 

Die andere Vorraussetzung für mein Mitkommen habe ich schon ganz verdrängt. Die Frau Mechanikerin muss erst noch mein Pferdchen wieder vom SingleSpeeder zum Mehrgänge-Menü umfunktionieren...

Nach der sonntäglichen Materialschlacht hatte ich ja einen kleinen Zwischenfall mit der gemeinen Mittelfränkische-Springfichte...

@eL: Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich Dir noch die geografische Information für Franken geben: Nürnberg und Umgebung ist Mittelfranken, z.B. Würzburg = Unterfranken und z.B. Bamberg = Oberfranken  


Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------



## dubbel (15. August 2006)

ich glaub, die geografischen feinheiten sind nur was für eingeborene, 
da man keinem normalen menschen begreifbar machen kann, dass z.B. unterfranken oberhalb von mittelfranken liegt. 

falls ich mich da nicht auch irre... .


----------



## Jenny999 (15. August 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> wenn ich mein Rad gleich einpacke könnte ich es gerade so schaffen.
> Der Regen soll ja auch wärmer werden...
> ...


Haste denn jetzt ein neues Schaltauge auch gleich als Ersatzteil...ich hab meins Samstag auch direkt vom Schreibtisch in die Satteltasche gestopft


----------



## dermaddin (15. August 2006)

Jenny999 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste denn jetzt ein neues Schaltauge auch gleich als Ersatzteil...ich hab meins Samstag auch direkt vom Schreibtisch in die Satteltasche gestopft


Ja, es wurden gleich zwei bestellt.

Siehst Du mal was so eine Aktion für einen therapeutischen Effekt für die Gruppe  hat 
Und nicht das passende Werkzeug vergessen.


----------



## Jenny999 (15. August 2006)

das hat ja immer jemand andres dabei! Soviel passt in mein Täschchen (!!)auch gar nicht rein.


----------



## SpongeBob (15. August 2006)

Hmm. Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei. Dann aber auf HT, was für neue Welten werde ich da betreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (15. August 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> wenn ich mein Rad gleich einpacke könnte ich es gerade so schaffen.
> Der Regen soll ja auch wärmer werden...
> ...


An am Viertelstündchen oder so solls net scheitern. Ruf halt durch wennst spät dran bist dann wartmer a weng.

Gruß Showman

PS: Werd mal besser die Mirage laden


----------



## Riddick (15. August 2006)

Wetter scheint ja besser zu werden, dann melde ich mich auch mal. Werd' auch die Evos an den Stecker hängen, falls es vorzeitig dunkel wird.


----------



## eL (16. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> da man keinem normalen menschen begreifbar machen kann, dass z.B. unterfranken oberhalb von mittelfranken liegt.
> .


Die spinnen doch die Bayern...abba ech ey


Werd dann auch mein eLuminitaor MK I ans netz der EnBW knüpfen und dann ein wenig durch den wald hetzen. ma sehn ob ich das überleb... die truppenteile hier hams immer furchtbar eilig ins Bikerstüble zu kommen 

eL


----------



## Coffee (16. August 2006)

El, du solltest um versetzung deines standortes bitten und richtung franken kommen ;-)

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (16. August 2006)

ah ein FeierabendrÃ¼ndchen!
ich versuch zu kommen, kanns aber nicht versprechen ob es klappt 
Erstick gerade unter Bergen von Arbeitâ¦


----------



## showman (16. August 2006)

Ja dann mach halt amol aweng hin und trödel net imme so. Gibt dann auch ein Stückchen Klebefolie.

Gruß Showman

PS: Für mich is des kein Feierabendründchen weil ich hab ja noch URLAUB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> El, du solltest um versetzung deines standortes bitten und richtung franken kommen ;-)
> 
> coffee



Ist franken den schon bereit für einen ausgewachsenen eL ????
ist es überhaupt möglich einen eL dort artgerecht zu halten??

fragen über fragen

eL


----------



## weichling (16. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin am Do. um 18:00 auch dabei, wird aber eng bei mir. 

weichling


----------



## showman (16. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ist es überhaupt möglich einen eL dort artgerecht zu halten??
> 
> fragen über fragen
> 
> eL


No gloa,

im Keller is no a Plätzla frei. Da gibts sogar Käfer und Spinnen zu essen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## dermaddin (16. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ist franken den schon bereit für einen ausgewachsenen eL ????
> ist es überhaupt möglich einen eL dort artgerecht zu halten??



Wir haben schon ein Freiland-Gehege für Dich beantragt in dem Du die Quarantänezeit verbringen kannst


----------



## eL (16. August 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben schon ein Freiland-Gehege für Dich beantragt in dem Du die Quarantänezeit verbringen kannst




dann schreib ran:

nur mit lemberger weißherbscht oder tannezäpfle gießen.





ob die bayern wissen was lemberger und weischherbscht isch?


eL


----------



## calicalina (16. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> dann schreib ran:
> 
> nur mit lemberger weißherbscht oder tannezäpfle gießen.
> 
> ...


na bei dem Weisherbst muss ich mich doch auch mal einmischen.. ich bring vom WE schon mal einen mit.


----------



## eL (16. August 2006)

soso...man iss vom fach


----------



## blacksurf (16. August 2006)

na hÃ¶r mal wir sind nicht von Dummsdorfâ¦

Weissherbst - vino
ZÃ¤pfle - bier
noch Fragenâ¦
Aber du hast nen schlechten Geschmack
ich wÃ¼rde da Italiener oder Franzosen vorziehenâ¦


----------



## eL (16. August 2006)

pussykram

ick sauf nur was ich auch direkt wachsen sehen kann.

so ne 98er illinger schnellbahntrasse nordhang iss was gaanz was feines.

eL


----------



## showman (16. August 2006)

Also sollte ich die Feierabendrunde morgen überleben werd ich wohl am Sonntag vom TG Richtung Ungelstätten starten. Evtl. mal wieder mit Moritzberg (je nach Wetter) oder mitohne Moritzberg aber dann mit der Schwarzachschlucht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (16. August 2006)

mitkommen will  

darf ich 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also sollte ich die Feierabendrunde morgen überleben werd ich wohl am Sonntag vom TG Richtung Ungelstätten starten. Evtl. mal wieder mit Moritzberg (je nach Wetter) oder mitohne Moritzberg aber dann mit der Schwarzachschlucht.



Hi,

wäre am Sonntag dabei, falls was geht  Morgen kann ich leider nicht mir zur Feierabenrunde, muss nämlich bis um 18:30 arbeiten 
Naja, aber vielleicht klappts ja mit Sonntag. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (16. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> mitkommen will  darf ich


Klar, kann aber sein das, im ungünstigsten Fall a 60ger +/- zammkommt

@ Mr.Hardteil, willst Big Hit fahren? Kann aber sein dast des net überlebst  

Los gehts wie immer um 10 Uhr am Löwensaal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mr.Hardteil, willst Big Hit fahren? Kann aber sein dast des net überlebst



Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich pass diesmal.   Muss am Sonntag erstmal testen, ob ich auch ohne Big Hit noch fit genug bin  *g*

PS: Du hast in gleich eine PM 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (16. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, kann aber sein das, im ungünstigsten Fall a 60ger +/- zammkommt


Hob schoo aan 75'er übern Glatzenstein und nuu so a boor Buckel überläbt.
Des gejd schoo, wenn net zu schnell gfohrn wird.

OK ... ich bin dabei ...


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (16. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Des gejd schoo, wenn net zu schnell gfohrn wird.


Je weidä, je langsamä.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (16. August 2006)

60 / 75 er


----------



## showman (16. August 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> 60 / 75 er


Schnitt Aldä, Schnitt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (16. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Schnitt Aldä, Schnitt
> 
> Gruß Showman




Deine alten Knochen bekommen doch schon Angst bei 60 im Auto und dann auf Bike, neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, lass mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (17. August 2006)

Guten Morgääään,
mag am Sonntag auch mit. Falls ich die Hochzeit gut übersteh. 10.00 Uhr?? Ich geb mein bestes.   
vlg Andrea  
ps. Moritzberg kann man auch gut raufschieben - hab ich Erfahrung - vor allem im Winter und wenn man nicht den regulären Weg nimmt.


----------



## scotix (17. August 2006)

Also ich wäre am Sonntag auch dabei, muss vorher aber ebenfalls ne Feier überstehen und geselle mich evtl. dann auch beim Schieben zu Andrea.   WANN soll's denn WO genau los gehen, 10Uhr wäre schon OK?


----------



## Andrea35 (17. August 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> geselle mich evtl. dann auch beim Schieben zu Andrea.




Vonwegen!!!!!!


----------



## Beerchen (17. August 2006)

scotix schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> WANN soll's denn WO genau los gehen, 10Uhr wäre schon OK?


 
Sonntag 10:00 Uhr
am Löwensaalparkplatz
(Der Löwensaalparkplatz ist wenn Du beim Tiergarten vorm Haupteingang stehst, Blickrichtung Eingang, dann geht links noch eine Straße rauf. Immer hoch bis zum Löwensaal. Da gegenüber ist ein Parkplatz. Und da ist Treffpunkt)


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (17. August 2006)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen melden sich von der Feierabendrunde zurück. War mal wieder vom feinsten. Die Trails um den Buck sind halt doch die schönsten. Größere Verluste gabs net, mal von den Schäden am Riddick abgesehen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (17. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Größere Verluste gabs net, mal von den Schäden am Riddick abgesehen.


Hab' mir das Kettenblatt mal ganz sauber in die Wade gerammt.  Aber Hauptsache, ich bin die Tour bis zum Schluss gefahren.  







Weiß nicht, ob ich das Nähen oder Klammern lassen muss.  Hab's jetzt erst mal mit Betaisodona versorgt und warte bis morgen ab, wie sich das entwickelt.  

Die Tour am Sonntag kann ich aber wahrscheinlich vergessen. 


Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (17. August 2006)

Naja, fürs Nähen wars zu Pussiemäßig. Klammern wir reichen glaub ich. Solltest dir mal Gedanken über nen Rockring machen. Werd ich mir ans SX auch noch dranschrauben. Mal gute Besserung von Showgirl und mir. Frag halt mal Weichling ob er dich mit dem Liegerad mit nach Ungelstätten nimmt  Aber a hade Sau isser scho unser Riddick. Sauber durchgfahrn    

Gruß Showman


----------



## dirie´l (17. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' mir das Kettenblatt mal ganz sauber in die Wade gerammt.  Aber Hauptsache, ich bin die Tour bis zum Schluss gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouch, gibt schöne Narben, jetzt haste n Tatoo in 3d  

Tschuldigung, musste sein...

Ich hoffe es entzündet sich nich

Wenn Sonntag das Wetter gut ist, würd ich vielleicht auch mal mit kommen. Is bloß so ein act von Erlangen nach Nürnberg, kein bock mim Auto zu fahren, bliebe noch der Zug... den Weg vom Hauptbahnhof zum Tiergarten kenn ich auch nich. Ich könnte ja der Straßenbahn hinterher fahren  

Sonst mal jemand der lust hat mal n bisschen um Erlangen herum zu biken? Brauch mal ein paar anständige Touren. Die ganzen Dirter und Streeter kennen nämlich keine


----------



## SpongeBob (17. August 2006)

Autsch


----------



## FrauAntje (17. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß nicht, ob ich das Nähen oder Klammern lassen muss.  Hab's jetzt erst mal mit Betaisodona versorgt und warte bis morgen ab, wie sich das entwickelt.
> 
> Die Tour am Sonntag kann ich aber wahrscheinlich vergessen.
> 
> ...



huhu,
@riddick,nix nähen,nix klammern-einfach lufttrocknen lassen!!+am sonntag natürlich mitfahren!!
..jaa,das hat heut richtig spass gemacht 

grüsse
antje


----------



## eL (18. August 2006)

ridick die salami ;-)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. August 2006)

> vom feinsten. Die Trails um den Buck sind halt doch die schönsten.


EXAKT !!!!


----------



## thyrax (18. August 2006)

Hi Leutz,

bin neu hier im Forum. Würde Sonntag gerne mitfahren (Tiergarten). Kommt man da einfach zum Teffpunkt oder muss man sich da vorher irgendwo (an)melden?

Also bis dann denn,
thyrax


----------



## SpongeBob (18. August 2006)

Du musst dich anmelden und 50 EUR an mich zahlen 

Ne, einfach hinkommen und gut ist


----------



## dubbel (18. August 2006)

jetzt mal nicht durchdrehen, wotan & showman.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal nicht durchdrehen, wotan & showman.


wolltest du nicht schon lange weg sein????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (18. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal nicht durchdrehen, wotan & showman.


Kennst du bessere?? Zeich!  

Net vergessen. Sonntag 10 Uhr am Löwensaal.

@ thyrax, zahl ja nix an den Sponge. Wenn dann zahl an mich  

@ dirie´l, du könntest aber auch in der Straßenbahn fahren  

Gruß Showman


----------



## dirie´l (18. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ dirie´l, du könntest aber auch in der Straßenbahn fahren



Was kann ich das bike da mit rein nehmen?


----------



## showman (18. August 2006)

dirie´l schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich das bike da mit rein nehmen?


Durch die Tür ist warscheinlich am einfachsten   Denk net das des Probleme gibt. Habs zwar selbst noch net ausprobiert aber die Dirter fahren ja auch net alle quer durch die Stadt. Frag halt einfach mal den Straßenbahnfahrer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (18. August 2006)

Ähm, Kinderkarte lösen, Tür auf, Bike rein, hingestellt und gut ist. Aber es darf nur da stehen wo auch Kinderwägen und so stehen würden und die Türen müssen frei sein.

Straßenbahnfahrer fragen brauchst net. Das nur was für Weicheier wie Showi


----------



## showman (18. August 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Straßenbahnfahrer fragen brauchst net. Das nur was für Weicheier wie Showi


Willst unbedingt ne Nobby Nic Spur quer übers Gsichd hä   Kannst fei haben wennst drum bettelst. Fährst jetzt Sonntag mit oder schwächelst wieder mal?

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (18. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Willst unbedingt ne Nobby Nic Spur quer übers Gsichd hä   Kannst fei haben wennst drum bettelst. Fährst jetzt Sonntag mit oder schwächelst wieder mal?
> 
> Gruß Showman




Wenn das HT fertig ist, bin ich dabei!

P.S. Seit wann darfst du solange wach bleiben


----------



## showman (18. August 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann darfst du solange wach bleiben


Weil Wochenende ist du Nase   

Gruß Showman


----------



## cubey (18. August 2006)

Hi ihr Middälfrängler,

wollt mich wieder mal meld.
Grüße aus Schweinfurt.

Cubey


----------



## drnojoke (18. August 2006)

Hallo,

würde am So gerne mitfahren.

Ist das mit Durchschnittkondition zu Schaffen?

Nicht das Ihr so reinhammert wie z.B Frankenbiker...

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (18. August 2006)

drnojoke schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das mit Durchschnittkondition zu Schaffen?



Jede Tour die ich schaffe, schafft auch jeder Andere hier im Forum


----------



## Mr.hardtail (18. August 2006)

Bringe eventuell auch noch jemand mit, dann müssten wir das Temop allerdings etwas "verschleppen"  *g*


----------



## showman (19. August 2006)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Middälfrängler,
> 
> wollt mich wieder mal meld.
> Grüße aus Schweinfurt.
> ...


Ahh, lebst auch noch   Fahr halt mal wieder mit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## dermaddin (19. August 2006)

So nun habe ich mein defektes Schaltauge ausgetauscht bekommen.
Is ja gar nicht so einfach so ein schwerwiegendes Teil zu bekommen 

Die neue Kette zickt noch etwas rum aber das wird schon noch bis morgen werden...

Demnach melde ich uns mal offiziell an, das ich mit Blacky und meiner Mechanikerin komme 

Grüsse
Martin


----------



## Coffee (19. August 2006)

deine mechanikerin meldet hier auch ein offizielles ICH KOMME 

coffee


----------



## showman (19. August 2006)

Ok,

ihr wollts ja net anders. Wenn ihr alle kommt dann komm ich auch  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedBullTeam (20. August 2006)

Also wenn ich heut aus dem Bett komme dann komm ich auch zur Tour!!
Wird auch bei schlechten wetter gefahren oder kann ich liegen bleiben wenn es regnet??

Gruß RedBull


----------



## Andrea35 (20. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen
melde mich für morgen ab!!! Muss erst mal viel viel viel schlafen. 
Euch viel Spaß und hoffe das Wetter macht mit - muss ja hier in Nürnberg nicht schlecht geregnet haben - in WÜ hast abgehaust - oje!!! 

vlg Andrea


----------



## DaHype (20. August 2006)

hallo ihr wollt euch mal viel Spass wünschen bei eurer morgigen Tour!

bin leider in Koblenz und kann deswegen nicht an eurer Tour mitmachen aber werd morgen auch mal mit meinem LK nen interessanten Geländetrip wagen mal guck wieviele heil wieder unten ankommen *smile*

mfg Dirk + gruß aus Koblenz Lützel


----------



## Mr.hardtail (20. August 2006)

RedBullTeam schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich heut aus dem Bett komme dann komm ich auch zur Tour!!
> Wird auch bei schlechten wetter gefahren oder kann ich liegen bleiben wenn es regnet??



Hopp, aufsatteln und mitfahren 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Beerchen (20. August 2006)

Schön wars wieder 

Ein Lob an _Showman_ (unseren Guide)  , und an alle Mitfahrer 


Gruß 
Martin (der fast vor Spaghetti platzt)


----------



## BadCatWillum (20. August 2006)

Das hat wirklich viel Spass gemacht heute, war super mit Euch zu fahren.  Bis das nächste Mal!  

Will


----------



## Mr.hardtail (21. August 2006)

Moin Moin,

war echt ne spitzen Tour gestern. Nette Leute, klasse Trails, was will man mehr? 

Ach ja, ich weiß nicht, ob es gestern alle beim Käskougnessen in Ungelstetten mitbekommen haben, deswegen hier nochmal kurz zum Nachlesen: 

Eine ältere Dame am Nebentisch meinte: "Bei der Anzahl an Fahrrädern die auf der Wiese liegen könnte man ja fast meinen, dass die hier auf Bäumen wachsen."  





 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2006)

hehe 

auch von mir danke an alle die dabei waren udn vorallem an showie für die tolle runde. ich hatte nun knapp 70 km mit über 700 hm auf meinem tache udn das mit einem gang. freunde ich sag euch, ich bin ko heute *gG*

schee wars. bilder + story in meinem blogg


coffee


----------



## Beerchen (21. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> bilder + story in meinem blogg
> ...


 hab kein einziges Foto gefunden, auf dem ich zu sehen bin ...


----------



## Coffee (21. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> hab kein einziges Foto gefunden, auf dem ich zu sehen bin ...



ich habe katja alle bilder geschickt von mir, diese tut sie mit ihren gemachten sicher im laufer der nächsten tage wieder online stellen 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (21. August 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> hab kein einziges Foto gefunden, auf dem ich zu sehen bin ...


Su schee bist Du a widdä net ...


----------



## Beerchen (21. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Su schee bist Du a widdä net ...


aber ich arbeite daran ...  

hatte heute schon wieder 'ne ganze Kanne kalten Kaffee ...  
(und kalter Kaffee soll ja angeblich schön machen  )

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (21. August 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Su schee bist Du a widdä net ...




Kennst den Spruch mit dem Glashaus und Steine werfen und so


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2006)

ich muss leider auch Geld verdienen - und heute ist Stress *grummel*
Ausserdem wer mitfotografiert hat auch Bilder


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2006)

http://www.photo-online.de/01/moritz2/

hier sind sie ihr Quengelnasen


----------



## Mr.hardtail (21. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier sind sie ihr Quengelnasen



Danke für die Bilder Katja, wenn du die Touren nicht immer fotographisch dokumentieren würdest wären die Ausfahrten nur halb so schön 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2006)

â¦und die Fotos von Coffee:
http://www.photo-online.de/01/moritz3/


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2006)

Haaah...ich hab auch ein paar Stellen wiedererkannt 

G.


----------



## showman (21. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss leider auch Geld verdienen - und heute ist Stress *grummel*
> Ausserdem wer mitfotografiert hat auch Bilder


Ja glaubst wir müssen net arbeiten. Warscheinlich immer zweimal mehr wie du   Drum können wir auch net fotografieren   Aber weil du/ihr des ja so gut macht wärs doch blöd wenn wir des auch noch machen   War a nette Runde. Nächstes mal fahmer andersrum. Dann wirds noch netter. Wenn die Mädels vom AX zurück sind fahrmer wieder mal Sophienquelle. Hab meinen ersten Arbeitstag auch gut überstanden. Nußt mich net mal aufregen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2006)

@schätzla
laut eman musste deine shiver entsorgen *gg*



			
				eman schrieb:
			
		

> naja hatt zum glück die alte shiver dabei ... aber mit dem windigen mistding (irgendwas is da ja schief dran) tauchten die alte probleme wieder auf. also aus kurven rausfliegen und übern lenker fliegen. is nen unterschied wie tag und nacht im vergleich zur boxxer . war net wirklich schön zu fahren damit.


----------



## showman (21. August 2006)

Naja, so schlecht is die jetzt auch net. Ist manchmal besser wennst net genau da hin fährst wost eigentlich willst weil treffen tust des eh net aber wennst dann doch a bissl vom Kurs abkommst paßts vielleicht dann doch  Weich is halt. Die 36ger is da deutlich steifer. Aber federn tuts scho ganz gut die Shiver. Und schaut halt scho gut aus im Big Hit so vor der Eisdiehle  Und wenn der EMan net immer so schnell fahrn würde, würds die Gabel auch net so verbiegen  

Gruß Showman

PS: So a RS Totem könnt ich mir auch ganz gut im Big Hit vorstellen. Könnt ja mal zammlegen


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja glaubst wir müssen net arbeiten. Warscheinlich immer zweimal mehr wie du


klar sagt der der erst 4 Wochen Urlaub hatte 
soviel hab ich das ganze Jahr net;(


----------



## showman (21. August 2006)

Dafür klappt des mit dem Gardasee net     Hätt mir jetzt noch voll in den Kram gepaßt. Ein, zwei Touren wären schon gegangen. Aber die ham scho gelauert wie die Geier. Kommendes Woende hab ich scho gleich mal Bereitschaft. Naja, kommt wenigstens mal wieder a bissl Kohle in die leere Kasse.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (21. August 2006)

@showi
ja das ist arg schade


----------



## dermaddin (21. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür klappt des mit dem Gardasee net     Hätt mir jetzt noch voll in den Kram gepaßt. Ein, zwei Touren wären schon gegangen.



Ja, sehr arch schade sogar...
Was soll ich jetzt nur so ganz alleine am Garda See 

Naja zur Not muss ich mich hald lokal mit euch rumschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. August 2006)

gardasee?? wat fürn gardasee?


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2006)

die pfütze da in italia, da mitten zwischen den bergen da, du weisst schon 

coffee


----------



## Bombenkrator (25. August 2006)

wann startet ihr mal wieder ne tour ab tiergarten bis ins nirgendwo?


----------



## showman (25. August 2006)

Is stark Wetterabhängig. Wenn wirds aber hier drin stehen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (26. August 2006)

Hmm. Wohin mit dem Zeug von heute? Also hier rein 

Also das wichtigste zuerst. Mr.Hardtail lebt noch, zwar verletzt und nicht sturzfrei  Was mich erstaunt hat, das er gleich so mitging. Einfach rauf, gucken und drüber und das nicht mal langsam  Also Hut ab vor so einer eigentlichen CC Pussy 

Und endlich hat er es eingesehen, dass es auch ziemlich an der Kondition zieht wenn man immer runter fährt und wieder hoch schiebt und das bei unendlichen Wiederholgen.

Bilder:

Sein erste Kicker in eine Mulde rein ( Zabo-Trails )







Doch leider nicht ganz Verletzungsfrei 






Aber dann waren wir am DH auf der Stromschneise und er freut sich sogar 






Hier gibt es auch noch n kleine Video wo der Sturz drauf ist. Video ist kurz aber reicht ja. Beim Sturz blieb er einfach unglücklicherweise an einen Baumstumpf hängen. War also kein Fahrfehler 

Ach ja, nun gibt es mich auch mal auf Video 
War mein 2. Tag auf dem HT und es ging schon recht gut vorwärts 

Video

Video zum Download


----------



## showman (26. August 2006)

Typischer Holzfällerabdruck   aber was agscheiter Freerider werden will muß des wegstecken  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (26. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Typischer Holzfällerabdruck   aber was agscheiter Freerider werden will muß...



... sich gescheit mit Schoner einkleiden 

Aber er hat es genommen wie ein Mann. Nur zum Ende kam dann doch der CC Fahrer raus und er klebte alles mit Pflaster ab


----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. August 2006)

Ja, ich lebe noch.   
Ne, war echt ne nette Ausfahrt heut. Hab viel gelernt , auch wenns mich einmal a bissel gebügelt hat 

@showi: Deinem Big Hit gehts soweit gut  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (26. August 2006)

Ja wenns dich mit nem ordentlichen Gerät mit ordentlich Speed ordentlich würfelt tuts halt weht. Das mit dem Pflaster hab ich jetzt mal überlesen. Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel am Riddick.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (26. August 2006)

@ SpongeBob Klasse Video ! Danke. 

@ MrHardteil Netter Sturz. Und gar net mal so langsam. Respekt. 

Grüßle 

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. August 2006)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @ MrHardteil Netter Sturz. Und gar net mal so langsam. Respekt.



Danke, hab mir viel Mühe gegeben Und der Sturz gehört halt dazu Soweit ist ja noch alles dran *g*


----------



## SpongeBob (27. August 2006)

Musste eben feststellen das der Link mit dem Download vom Video gar nicht mehr geht, hier der neue link:

KLICK


----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2006)

Will mehr Stürtze sehen 
Und alle in schön langsam, gell 

G.


----------



## showman (27. August 2006)

So,

hab heut mit smerles mal wieder Motorsport betrieben  Kamen aber dann doch noch a bissl ins schwitzen weil ich dummerweise vor der Scheune das Licht hab brennen lassen. Naja, dann hammer uns noch einen gegönnt und die Karre angeschoben.

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (27. August 2006)

@sponge

hast du ein neues bike?

@mr.hardtail
so wie es im video ausschaut, wäre dir der sturz mit klickis nicht passiert. kann mich aber auch täuschen. (ich weiß, ist verpönt unter den freeridern)


----------



## Mr.hardtail (27. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die Karre angeschoben.



Ja, mit Showi sind halt nicht nur die Touren abenteuerlich


----------



## Mr.hardtail (27. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> @mr.hardtail
> so wie es im video ausschaut, wäre dir der sturz mit klickis nicht passiert. kann mich aber auch täuschen. (ich weiß, ist verpönt unter den freeridern)



Falls ich einen Downhiller besitzen würde, würd ich mir auch überlegen z.B. sowas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dran zu machen.  

Grüße Matthias


----------



## SpongeBob (27. August 2006)

Im DH Sektor machen Klickies echt Sinn aber beim Freeride ehr weniger 

Jep, habe nun n HT, fährt sich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Coffee (28. August 2006)

@ showi, so so, anschieben ich hab nen vollduschbad am bike genommen. die heisse dusche war danach herrlich 

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (28. August 2006)

also ich bin ja auch klickiefahrerin aber ein Bighit mit Klickies ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, eher weiche Schuhe und zb Holzfällerpedale
Die Malletpedale sind für Allmountainfahrer gedacht die genausoviel rauf wie runter wollen, aber das Bighit ist ein Abwärtsbike!


----------



## smerles (28. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> hab heut mit smerles mal wieder Motorsport betrieben  Kamen aber dann doch noch a bissl ins schwitzen weil ich dummerweise vor der Scheune das Licht hab brennen lassen. Naja, dann hammer uns noch einen gegönnt und die Karre angeschoben.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Irgendwie mussten wir die Kalorien vom Kuchen ja wieder abbaun 
Schee wars


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. August 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin ja auch klickiefahrerin aber ein Bighit mit Klickies ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, eher weiche Schuhe und zb Holzfällerpedale
> Die Malletpedale sind für Allmountainfahrer gedacht die genausoviel rauf wie runter wollen, aber das Bighit ist ein Abwärtsbike!




vorsicht, Glatteis voraus  
zum North-Shores fahren sind Bärentatzen eindeutig von Vorteil. Sobalds aber schneller und holpriger wird, sind Klicks auch am DH-Bike durchaus von Vorteil (und wenn man seit 9 Jahren ausschließlich Klicks fährt, dann klappt das einfach nicht mehr mit Bärentatzen  )

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (28. August 2006)

@reofahrer
aber nur im Downhill-Race
da geb ich dir Recht!


----------



## speedy_j (28. August 2006)

@blacksurf
ich würde selbst am bighit mit klickies fahren. solange man nämlich keine showeinlagen ala "superman" oder "no food can can" usw. macht, hast schon ein wenig mehr kontrolle übers bike - selbst beim freeriden.
ich kann ja nun nur mal für mich sprechen, aber ohne klickies würde ich mir einige sachen nicht so zutrauen, da ich da schon angst hätte, das ich vom pedal rutsche.  andererseits hab ich aber auch an manchen stellen bedenken, dass ich nicht schnell genug raus komme. (siehe schmausebuck bei der letzten tour mit rießen andrang, wo die dh-fraktion die schmale felsspalte runter sind. das war mir zu krtisch als ich oben stand) diese situationen kommen aber extrem selten vor.

vielleicht wäre der showi dann auch mal schneller am berg oben. ;-)


----------



## showman (28. August 2006)

smerles schrieb:
			
		

> Schee wars


Ja aber ganz arch schee  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (28. August 2006)

mit tioga flatpedalen und richtigen schuhen is das ganze wohl kein problem... bei der wurzelstrecke am buck rutsch ich nur auf der anfahrt zum 1. kicker aus den pedalen ein bisl aber meine pedale sin  au scho weider voll stumpf


----------



## SpongeBob (28. August 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> mit tioga flatpedalen und richtigen schuhen is das ganze wohl kein problem... bei der wurzelstrecke am buck rutsch ich nur auf der anfahrt zum 1. kicker aus den pedalen ein bisl aber meine pedale sin  au scho weider voll stumpf




Echt? Dabei fährst doch immer links, die normal Anfahrt lang. Ich rutsche nicht mal mit HT bei den Wurzeln aus den Pedalen aber dafür hänge ich auf'n Lenker


----------



## showman (28. August 2006)

Ich seh dich grad in der Glotze. Is des ein Schwachsinn  

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (28. August 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh dich grad in der Glotze. Is des ein Schwachsinn
> 
> Gruß Showman




Genau dein Niveau 

Gruß Shwosponge


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2006)

nachdem wohl sonst keiner Zeit oder Lust hat und ich nicht auf der Eurobike bin, gibt's halt mal wieder eine Tour an der Veste:

Sonntag 10.30Uhr (nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät  ) 
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Alte Veste Zirndorf
Eine lockere Tour 2-3 Stunden durch den Landkreis Fürth, auf Wunsch mit Einkehr in der Eisdiele in Cadolzburg  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## drnojoke (1. September 2006)

Hallo,

melde mich mal für die Tour vom reo-fahrer an.

bis dann

Drnojoke


----------



## thaper (1. September 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Echt? Dabei fährst doch immer links, die normal Anfahrt lang. Ich rutsche nicht mal mit HT bei den Wurzeln aus den Pedalen aber dafür hänge ich auf'n Lenker


 ich weiß doch au net... aufjeden verziehts mcih immer auf den abgefahrenen pedalen kurz vorm kicker... die welt is so fies... naja vllt.verzeiths mich net wenn ich die rechte anfahrt fahre...


----------



## Beerchen (2. September 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> mal wieder eine Tour an der Veste:
> 
> Sonntag 10.30Uhr (nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät  )
> ...


Ich bin dabei  
und Einkehr in der Eisdiele muß unbedingt sein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(falls es wie aus Eimern schütten sollte, bleib ich aber lieber Zuhause  )


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (3. September 2006)

Halllo guten Morgen
möchte mich für die Tour ab der alten Veste entschuldigen.
Ich fahr lieber bei mir in der Ecke, bin ich gleich daheim falls mich der Regenmann überrascht.      

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und drive carefully !!!!!!!!

Viele liebe Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (3. September 2006)

Ein Herzliches Dankeschön an *reo-fahrer* für die schöne Tour  





			
				Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich fahr lieber bei mir in der Ecke, bin ich gleich daheim falls mich der Regenmann überrascht.
> ...


Hallo Andrea, es hat keinen Tropfen geregnet 
Schade das Du aus Zucker bist, und Dich deshalb nicht getraut hast mitzufahren  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (3. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Herzliches Dankeschön an *reo-fahrer* für die schöne Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Martin - Du willst wohl Ärger???     
Gruß Andrea


----------



## MrSnoxx (3. September 2006)

ich würd ja mal ganz gerne mit euch a bisserl im buck über die trail usw fahren aber des is immer so stressig von schwand mitm fahhrad nach nbg zu fahren


----------



## SpongeBob (3. September 2006)

MrSnoxx schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd ja mal ganz gerne mit euch a bisserl im buck über die trail usw fahren aber des is immer so stressig von schwand mitm fahhrad nach nbg zu fahren



Und nun?


----------



## Bombenkrator (3. September 2006)

er sucht vielleicht einen fahrer, den hät ich auch gern von erlangen aus (wer fährt freiwillig?  )


----------



## Mupuckl (3. September 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun?




hmmmmmmmm? .........ja....nun.......! .


http://frankenrabiator.blogspot.com/


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. September 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun?



vielleicht weiß er einfach nicht, wie stressig es ist, die Trails am Schmausenbuck zu fahren. Da würde er sich vielleicht sogar noch freuen, von Schwand nach Nürnberg fahren zu dürfen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thyrax (15. September 2006)

Hi,

ist der Thread hier eingeschlafen oder sind die Haupaktiven noch in den Alpen unterwegs? 

Würd am WoEnde gerne mal wieder ne Runde aufm Bike drehen . Also findet sich jemand, der mitfährt? 

Schönen Abend noch und bis dann denn!

Henning


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. September 2006)

eigentlich würde ich schon ein wenig fahren gehen. Nur hab ich am Dienstag in der Uni einen wichtigen Termin , sprich aktuell nicht wirklich Zeit zum Radfahren  
Wird aber ab Dienstag mittag wesentlich besser  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## showman (17. September 2006)

So,

damit hier auch mal wieder was vorwärts geht schlage ich für Sonntag (24.9.06) die Spalter Hopfen und Tabak Runde vor. Treffpunkt wie immer am Bahnhof Roth so um ungefähr genau 10:14 Uhr. Km und Hm variabel je nach Motivation oder Submotivation. Einkehr entweder in der Pflugsmühle, in Spalt oder in der Südtiroler. Alternativer Startpunkt wäre auch Georgetown. Dann ab Nbg. Hbf um 9:42, Ankunft in Geogetown 10:07. Achtung keine S-Bahn sondern RE. Spart 20 Km. Das heißt wir könnten in Spalt noch den ein oder anderen (sehr schönen) Trail einbauen. Gefahren wird nur bei trockenem Wetter weil sonst die schönsten Trails ausgelassen werden müssen und um Verluste möglichst gering zu halten  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (17. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich bin dabei.  
Und ab wo ist ja noch offen - wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.

Gruß Andrea


----------



## thyrax (17. September 2006)

Hiho, 

bin auch dabei. Fährt zufällig jemand von Nürnberg aus mit'm Radel da runter? Hab nähmlich eigentlich keine Lust Bahn oder Auto zu fahren. Bis nach Roth müssten es so 30-40km sein von Nürnberg aus. Immer schön am Kanal entlang. Mit nem lockeren 27er Schnitt Also wenn jemand fährt (zurück dann natürlich auch ) melden.

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## Andrea35 (17. September 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Mit nem lockeren 27er Schnitt




Hallo,
also wenn ich danach noch mitfahren soll - dann lieber nicht.   
Außer ich lass das Frühstück weg und fahr gleich nach dem Aufstehen so um 7.00 los - bringst Du mir dann Brötchen mit Henning???  
Hätte ja nicht weit zum neuen Kanal    

winke Andrea


----------



## thyrax (17. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:


> [...]
> Außer ich lass das Frühstück weg und fahr gleich nach dem Aufstehen so um 7.00 los - bringst Du mir dann Brötchen mit Henning???
> [...]



Kein Problem. Ich glaub der Bäcker um die Ecke macht um 6:30Uhr auf 

Ciao, Henning


----------



## Andrea35 (17. September 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich glaub der Bäcker um die Ecke macht um 6:30Uhr auf
> 
> Ciao, Henning




  meinst du der hat auch eine Herz-Lungen-Maschine zufällig rumstehen???


----------



## thyrax (17. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:


> meinst du der hat auch eine Herz-Lungen-Maschine zufällig rumstehen???



hmm, selbst wenn er eine hat, mir wäre die zu schwer . 

@showman:
Wie lange hast du die Tour denn so zeit und wegmäßig geplant? Wenn ich wirklich mitm Bike komme dann nur wenn ich noch im Hellen heimfinde .

Servus, Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaddin (18. September 2006)

showman schrieb:


> So,
> damit hier auch mal wieder was vorwärts geht schlage ich für Sonntag (24.9.06) die Spalter Hopfen und Tabak Runde vor. Treffpunkt wie immer am Bahnhof Roth so um ungefähr genau 10:14 Uhr. Km und Hm variabel je nach Motivation oder Submotivation. Einkehr entweder in der Pflugsmühle, in Spalt oder in der Südtiroler. Alternativer Startpunkt wäre auch Georgetown. Dann ab Nbg. Hbf um 9:42, Ankunft in Geogetown 10:07. Achtung keine S-Bahn sondern RE. Spart 20 Km. Das heißt wir könnten in Spalt noch den ein oder anderen (sehr schönen) Trail einbauen. Gefahren wird nur bei trockenem Wetter weil sonst die schönsten Trails ausgelassen werden müssen und um Verluste möglichst gering zu halten
> Gruß Showman



Das klingt doch nach einer vernünftigen Sonntagsbeschäftigung 
Wie es aussieht sind wir dabei. Mal sehen was die üblichen Verdächtigen so vorhaben...

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Beerchen (18. September 2006)

showman schrieb:


> ...
> Sonntag (24.9.06) die Spalter Hopfen und Tabak Runde ...
> ...
> Treffpunkt wie immer am Bahnhof Roth so um ungefähr genau 10:14 Uhr.
> ...


bin dabei 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## biker-wug (18. September 2006)

Wie so oft, muß leider arbeiten.      


Wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Waldschreck (19. September 2006)

muß mit meinem großen zur bmx-dm nach weilheim.

viel spaß, hoffe es klappt das nächste mal.

gruß peter


----------



## Coffee (19. September 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht sind wir dabei. Mal sehen was die üblichen Verdächtigen so vorhaben...
> 
> Gruss
> Martin



die sind natürlich dabei  

würde vorschlagen treffpunkt roth wie immer gegen 10. ich such noch ne s-bahn aus wo wir gemeinsam das letzte abteil für hin und rückweg besetzen können  

südtiroler  wir kommen

coffee


----------



## lugggas (19. September 2006)

Waldschreck schrieb:


> muß mit meinem großen zur bmx-dm nach weilheim.
> 
> viel spaß, hoffe es klappt das nächste mal.
> 
> gruß peter



seitwann treiben sich denn hier scho 2 Vacher rum *gg*


----------



## Riddick (19. September 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich such noch ne s-bahn aus wo wir gemeinsam das letzte abteil für hin und rückweg besetzen können


Aber bitte beachten, dass nach Roth die Tarifstufe *5+ T* (11,50 ) gilt; bisher wurden nämlich immer die falschen, bzw. günstigeren Fahrkarten gezogen.  


Riddick


----------



## dermaddin (19. September 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> die sind natürlich dabei
> würde vorschlagen treffpunkt roth wie immer gegen 10. ich such noch ne s-bahn aus wo wir gemeinsam das letzte abteil für hin und rückweg besetzen können



Da wir jetzt wissen in welche Richtung die Bahn fährt sitzten wir auch im richtigen Abteil  
Wenn nicht winken wir wieder ganz kräftig...


----------



## weichling (19. September 2006)

Ich fahr lieber mit Rad nach Roth.  

weichling 


dermaddin schrieb:


> Da wir jetzt wissen in welche Richtung die Bahn fährt sitzten wir auch im richtigen Abteil
> Wenn nicht winken wir wieder ganz kräftig...


----------



## Andrea35 (19. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Aber bitte beachten, dass nach Roth die Tarifstufe *5+ T* (11,50 ) gilt; bisher wurden nämlich immer die falschen, bzw. günstigeren Fahrkarten gezogen.
> 
> 
> Riddick



Hallo zusammen,

kann man doch mit dem Tagesticket fahren - oder seh ich das falsch????  

Oder ist 11,50 Euro Tagesticket??? Dachte das wären 8,50 Euro gewesen. 

Gruß Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Aber bitte beachten, dass nach Roth die Tarifstufe *5+ T* (11,50 ) gilt; bisher wurden nämlich immer die falschen, bzw. günstigeren Fahrkarten gezogen.
> 
> 
> Riddick



ich weis ja nicht wo du deine fahrkarte kaufst. aber in eibach/ab eibach wo ich zusteige ist es nunmal T + 4 siehe anhang  

coffee

P.S. zu erkennen auf dem Bildschirmausschnitt auch die verbindung am sonntag 

also in Roth um 10.14 wie immer


----------



## Andrea35 (19. September 2006)

Hallo  
Und was ist das jetzt für ein Ticket???  
Ich hatte das Tagesticket - ist doch ok oder??? 

winke Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (19. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Aber bitte beachten, dass nach Roth die Tarifstufe *T + 5* (11,50 EUR) gilt; bisher wurden nämlich immer die falschen, bzw. günstigeren Fahrkarten gezogen.
> 
> Riddick





Coffee schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht wo du deine fahrkarte kaufst. aber in eibach/ab eibach wo ich zusteige ist es nunmal T + 4
> 
> coffee


Hallo Ihr beiden ...

Ihr habt beide recht  

*ab Nürnberg Eibach T+4*
 


*ab Nürnberg Hbf. T+5*
 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Riddick (19. September 2006)

@Beerchen

Danke. 

Dachte schon, ich wäre zu blöd, 'nen Fahrkarten-Automaten zu bedienen. 

Riddick


----------



## lugggas (19. September 2006)

hey Riddick-ich hab dich heut früh am HLG gesehen! Was macht man denn um die Zeit scho mitm Bike?^^


----------



## Andrea67 (19. September 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Das klingt doch nach einer vernünftigen Sonntagsbeschäftigung
> Wie es aussieht sind wir dabei. Mal sehen was die üblichen Verdächtigen so vorhaben...
> 
> Gruss
> Martin



ganz meine Meinung  

... zähle mich zwar (noch) nicht zu den üblichen Verdächtigen, bin aber trotzdem gern dabei  

Bis denne

Andrea


----------



## Waldschreck (19. September 2006)

lugggas schrieb:


> seitwann treiben sich denn hier scho 2 Vacher rum *gg*




hey kenn ich dich? bin immer so um 7.20 im wiesengrund richtung nürnberg unterwegs. haben wir uns schon mal gesehen?
wir können ja mal ne kleine abend tour ausmachen, stadtwald-alte veste
ansonsten viel spaß am sonntag


----------



## Riddick (19. September 2006)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> hey Riddick-ich hab dich heut früh am HLG gesehen! Was macht man denn um die Zeit scho mitm Bike?^^


Hab' erst meinen Kleinen in die Schule gebracht, und bin dann ins Büro gefahren. War mit dem Fully unterwegs, weil ich eigentlich heute nachmittag 'ne kleine Tour fahren wollte; ist allerdings beim "wollen" geblieben. 


Riddick


----------



## Coffee (20. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> @Beerchen
> 
> Danke.
> 
> ...




hätte ich nie dran gezweifelt 

also sehn wir uns am sonntag

freu mich

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (21. September 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also sehn wir uns am sonntag
> 
> freu mich
> 
> grüße coffee



Überlebe ich es?


----------



## dubbel (21. September 2006)

nein. 
da bin ich optimist.


----------



## Coffee (21. September 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Überlebe ich es?



alle wege führen nach rom, ähm roth 

bis sonntag

coffee


----------



## Riddick (21. September 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Überlebe ich es?


Du schon; Du bist wie Unkraut.  


@Coffee

Bin am Sonntag wahrscheinlich nicht dabei, da mal wieder 'ne Geburtstagsfeier ansteht, bei der ich "Taxi" bin, was normalerweise bedeutet, dass ich nicht vor 5 Uhr im Bett sein werde.  

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (21. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Du schon; Du bist wie Unkraut.
> 
> 
> @Coffee
> ...


dem kannst du ganz schnell entgehen.

höre früh radio wo die blitzer stehen. bereite dich vor, setzt dich ins auto udn fahr so schnell du kannst an dem fotoapparat vorbei. dann melde dich sofort bei der polizei und gebe 4 wochen deinen schein ab  und schon ist der sonntagsausflug per rad gesichert *gg*

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (21. September 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Überlebe ich es?



Könnt scho sein. Könnt aber auch net sein.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotix (22. September 2006)

Also ich würde auch am Sonntag (24.9.06, 10:14 Uhr.)   mal wieder (hatte etwas stress in letzter Zeit   ) mitfahren, d.h. die Runde vom Bahnhof Roth aus. - Vorausgesetzt ihr fahrt überhaupt noch (evtl. hab ich da ja einige Absagen übersehen  ) und jemand beantwortet mir bis Samstag noch folgende Fragen:  
>> Wenn ihr alle mit dem Zug kommt, ist es dennoch ne Rundstrecken  oder fahrt ihr dann nach Nürnberg zurück, weil ich nur mit dem Auto hin fahren will?
>> Welcher Bahnhof ist das denn, kenne mich in Roht net so aus aber da gibt es Zwei (zumindest nach meinem Navi  )? - Is das der auf dem Bild hier?

Wenn alles gut geht  sieht man sich dann am Sonntag früh in Roth... (entweder ich bin pünktlich oder es is doch wieder was dazwischen gekommen  ) CU


----------



## thyrax (22. September 2006)

Hi scotix,

ja ich glaub das ist der Bahnhof in Roth. Zumindest sagt das der Stadtplanausschnitt, den man sich beim VGN anschauen kann.

Bis Sonntag! Hoffe ich verfahre mich nicht und finde den Bahnhof . 

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## SpongeBob (23. September 2006)

Bin raus. Waren heute am Ochsenkopf aber das hat mein Schaltauge nicht überlebt


----------



## Andrea35 (23. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry muss leider auch absagen.     

Euch viel Spaß und gebt auf Euch acht.

Gruß Andrea


----------



## Jenny999 (23. September 2006)

und wir beide (Gerd & ich) sagen dann mal zu  

bis morgen früh dann gleich in alter frische!


----------



## weichling (23. September 2006)

Hallo,

Am Sonntag um 10:14 am Bahnhof Roth Abfahrt. Ist das noch aktuell ?

bis morgen 

weichling


----------



## Jenny999 (23. September 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Am Sonntag um 10:14 am Bahnhof Roth Abfahrt. Ist das noch aktuell ?
> 
> ...



Hm...Gestern wars das noch! Fährste mit der Bahn? Dann könnten wir uns wieder am Bhf. treffen...ansonsten sehen wir uns in Roth!


----------



## Beerchen (24. September 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> ...
> Am Sonntag um 10:14 am Bahnhof Roth Abfahrt. Ist das noch aktuell ?
> ...


Auf jeden Fall werde ich um 10:14 Uhr am Rother Bahnhof einlaufen ...
Und ich will doch hoffen, dass ich dann da nicht alleine rumstehe ...

bis später 
Martin


----------



## weichling (24. September 2006)

Moin, 

Am Morgen fahr ich mit dem Fahrrad. Bis dann
Ich fahr in ein paar Minuten los.
weichling



Jenny999 schrieb:


> Hm...Gestern wars das noch! Fährste mit der Bahn? Dann könnten wir uns wieder am Bhf. treffen...ansonsten sehen wir uns in Roth!


----------



## blacksurf (24. September 2006)

warum soll es nicht mehr aktuell sein???
Also bis später  wir freuen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (24. September 2006)

so, radklamotten an udn trink mein teechen. bis später  

coffee


----------



## showman (24. September 2006)

Zurückmeld,

geil wars wieder mal. Schön das ihr alle dabei gewesen seid. Auch wenn der letzte Berg wehtat. Es war die bessere Entscheidung. Hätt scho nu mehr im Ärmel gehabt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (24. September 2006)

showman schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn der letzte Berg wehtat.
> ...


Hey Showie,
bei mir hat aber der vorletzte Berg noch mehr wehgetan 
Jetzt kann ich mich mindestens, wenn nicht noch mehr Wochen, nicht mehr unter Leute trauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@_Coffee_ und _Weichling_
Besten Dank für die Erste Hilfe bei mir und bei meinem Bike  

Im Großen und Ganzen war es heute einfach nur SAUSTARK  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (24. September 2006)

Ey guggsd du:







Gruß Showman


----------



## thyrax (24. September 2006)

So bin auch wieder gut zu Hause eingeradelt . 
Danke an showi fürs guiden!  

Mein Fazit: geile Leute + 130km + 6h = super affenstark geile Tour  Hat richtig Spass gemacht. 

Hoffe bald wieder!

@Beerchen: Dir ne Gute Besserung! 

Cu, Henning


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2006)

Auch wieder daheim
Besten dank für die tour,war super nett. Immer wieder schön mit den nürnbergern und co zu fahren.
Tschau Metzi


----------



## showman (24. September 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön mit den nürnbergern und co zu fahren.
> Tschau Metzi



Schwabacher Metzi Schwabacher   Aber hast scho recht. Ohne unsere Nürnberger wärs nur halb so schön. Und vor allem müßtmer die hälfte der Bikes im Wald zurück lassen wegen Technischer Mängel  

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (24. September 2006)

Damits hier net so langweilig wird schlage ich gleich mal die nächste Aktion vor. Und zwar fahren am kommenden Sonntag Showgirl und ich in die Fichtelmountains okolieren (Lifteln). Start in SC so ca. 8:00 Uhr. Ankunft am OKO so ca: 9:30 Uhr. Dann eine Fahrt um die Strecke anzuschauen und dann ab 12 Uhr eine Halbtageskarte (bis 16 Uhr, 13) zum bügeln so oft es geht   Sollten sich noch Freiwillige finden könnte ich den Radtransport übernehmen + 1 Biker. Ordentlichen Helm und Schoner sind von Vorteil. Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitmacht und es net gar so naß ist.

Gruß Showman


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2006)

wenn's Wetter passt, bin ich denke ich auch wieder dabei. War jetzt am Freitag und heute und ich denke, da geht noch mehr dieses Jahr   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (24. September 2006)

Hi Showi,

oh, Oko hört sich gut an. Muss Sonntag mal abcheggen, aber müsste hin hauen   Hättest du für das Bike vom Werner eventuell auch noch Platz?

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (24. September 2006)

so auch wieder zurück meld!
DerMaddin macht jetzt extrem-couching
@showi Danke fürs Guiden, an der Extra-Schleife solltest du noch arbeiten -
Deja vu
Beim Okolieren bin ich net dabei, will mich net zerstören vor Wasgau. Ich werde da mehr so eine Ausdauer-Einheit einbauen!


----------



## SpongeBob (25. September 2006)

Ich danke meinem Schaltauge das es kaputt war, bei der Tour wäre ich ums Leben gekommen............


----------



## Riddick (25. September 2006)

Du sollst nicht immer so tiefstapeln ...  

Könntest übrigens mal den CK aus Deiner Sig nehmen.


@all

Gibt's diesmal keine Fotos?  


@Beerchen

Was haste denn angestellt? 


Riddick


----------



## Andrea35 (25. September 2006)

Hallo
so schnell stirbt man doch nicht    
Gibt es auch Bilder???  Schade, dass ich nicht dabei war  
Aber ich hoffe nächstes Mal wieder  

Gruß Andrea


----------



## Riddick (25. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass ich nicht dabei war
> Aber ich hoffe nächstes Mal wieder


Ich dachte, Du hast den Donnerstag ausgelassen, um Sonntag dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (25. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest übrigens mal den CK aus Deiner Sig nehmen.



Den gibt es ja noch nur keiner will das Zahlen was ich haben will. So kann doch die Wirtschaft nicht funktionieren! 



			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @Beerchen
> 
> Was haste denn angestellt?



Ich denken, dass Bike hatte einfach mit seinem Gewicht zu kämpfen


----------



## Beerchen (25. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> ...
> @Beerchen
> Was haste denn angestellt?
> ...


Mein Pferdchen hat mich abgeworfen  
Irgendwie muß ich einen kleinen Baumstumpf gestreift haben, dabei habe ich vermutlich das Vorderrad verissen ...
Abflug über den Lenker (nach vorne links) und kräftig in den Waldboden gebissen ...
Bis auf ein paar Kratzer im Gesicht ist mir nichts passiert  ,
und mein Bike ist auch Heil geblieben (bis auf die zerstörte Glocke)  




Riddick schrieb:


> ...
> @all
> Gibt's diesmal keine Fotos?
> ...


Wo sind die Fotos 
Coffee und Blacky haben doch geknipst wie die wilden  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea35 (25. September 2006)

Riddick schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du hast den Donnerstag ausgelassen, um Sonntag dabei zu sein.



War auch so - aber bin irgendwie nicht fit - hab jetzt Termin zum TÜV - hab ich mir gleich mit meinem Auto geben lassen   

Gruß Andrea


----------



## Andrea35 (25. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Mein Pferdchen hat mich abgeworfen
> Irgendwie muß ich einen kleinen Baumstumpf gestreift haben, dabei habe ich vermutlich das Vorderrad verissen ...
> Abflug über den Lenker (nach vorne links) und kräftig in den Waldboden gebissen ...
> Bis auf ein paar Kratzer im Gesicht ist mir nichts passiert  ,
> und mein Bike ist auch Heil geblieben (bis auf die zerstörte Glocke)



Huhuu Martin,
also das geht nicht - kannst doch nicht so einen Unsinn machen, wenn ich nicht dabei bin   
Meinst Du ein Stück Apfelkuchen lindert Deine Schmerzen???    

Gruß Andrea


----------



## blacksurf (25. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Wo sind die Fotos
> Coffee und Blacky haben doch geknipst wie die wilden



ich muss Arbeiten 
es erledigt sich nicht von alleine
Ihr Ungeduldsdrängler


----------



## Coffee (25. September 2006)

hallo ihr,

und ich liege gerade bissle flach am sofa mit leikchter temperatur und sonstigem vollen programm. bitte etwas geduld.

danke

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (25. September 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> 
> und ich liege gerade bissle flach am sofa mit leikchter temperatur und sonstigem vollen programm. bitte etwas geduld.
> 
> ...


Hallo Coffee,
ich wünsch Dir Gute Besserung  

Leg Dich hin und ruh Dich aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , das Du bald wieder Fit bist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





vlG 
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (25. September 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Pferdchen hat mich abgeworfen



In dem Alter sollte man auch net mehr soviel reiten du Zuchthengst 

Aber schön zu hören das nicht wirklich was passiert ist 

@ Coffee

Gute Besserung. Und immer schön Tee trinken


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Damits hier net so langweilig wird schlage ich gleich mal die nÃ¤chste Aktion vor. Und zwar fahren am kommenden Sonntag Showgirl und ich in die Fichtelmountains okolieren (Lifteln). Start in SC so ca. 8:00 Uhr. Ankunft am OKO so ca: 9:30 Uhr. Dann eine Fahrt um die Strecke anzuschauen und dann ab 12 Uhr eine Halbtageskarte (bis 16 Uhr, 13â¬) zum bÃ¼geln so oft es geht   Sollten sich noch Freiwillige finden kÃ¶nnte ich den Radtransport Ã¼bernehmen + 1 Biker. Ordentlichen Helm und Schoner sind von Vorteil. NatÃ¼rlich nur wenn das Wetter mitmacht und es net gar so naÃ ist.
> 
> GruÃ Showman



Hey Showman
So unfitt wie du immer austust bist du doch gar net bergauf,hast doch mÃ¤chtig dampf in den wadeln,wennst willst.Ochsenkopf am sonntag wÃ¤re schon gut, aber mit einer tour , Ã¼ber kÃ¶sseine und hohen matze.sind ca 1200hm und 50km, habs schon paar mal gemacht. gar nicht so schlimm. gruss metzi


----------



## blacksurf (25. September 2006)

hier ein paar Schnappschüsse von der Tour:

http://www.photo-online.de/01/suedtiroler/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (25. September 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Damits hier net so langweilig wird schlage ich gleich mal die nÃ¤chste Aktion vor. Und zwar fahren am kommenden Sonntag Showgirl und ich in die Fichtelmountains okolieren (Lifteln). Start in SC so ca. 8:00 Uhr. Ankunft am OKO so ca: 9:30 Uhr. Dann eine Fahrt um die Strecke anzuschauen und dann ab 12 Uhr eine Halbtageskarte (bis 16 Uhr, 13â¬) zum bÃ¼geln so oft es geht   Sollten sich noch Freiwillige finden kÃ¶nnte ich den Radtransport Ã¼bernehmen + 1 Biker. Ordentlichen Helm und Schoner sind von Vorteil. NatÃ¼rlich nur wenn das Wetter mitmacht und es net gar so naÃ ist.
> 
> GruÃ Showman



Hey Showi. HÃ¶rt sich super an. Aber der Wetterbericht sieht nicht so toll aus und wenn es nass ist, brauch man am OKO absolut nicht fahren.

Mal schauen ob ich mitkomme. Will am Montag in den Urlaub fliegen, ich glaube da ist da Risiko zu hoch sich am So zu verletzen.


----------



## Andrea35 (26. September 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> 
> und ich liege gerade bissle flach am sofa mit leikchter temperatur und sonstigem vollen programm. bitte etwas geduld.
> 
> ...



Hallo  
Auch von der Anstifterin der Tour (wobei ich mir gar keiner Schuld bewußt bin   ) , die dann nicht dabei war   gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!

Beerchen hat erwähnt - des kostet einen Kaffee?????   

Kann ich leider beim Pizzaplauder nicht einlösen  
Außerdem wäre im Moment Tee eh besser  

Viele liebe Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Andrea35 (26. September 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> hier ein paar Schnappschüsse von der Tour:
> 
> http://www.photo-online.de/01/suedtiroler/



Hallo
hey super Bilder.  
Ihr ward am Hörlberg oben?? Super - hab Ihr Euch alle ins Buch eingetragen.   
Beerchen konnte nicht mehr sagen wo ihr genau ward. Muss wohl am Sturz gelegen haben.      

Ups da waren ja auch Ghostrider dabei   Vier Stück sogar  

Gruß Andrea


----------



## Coffee (26. September 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:


> Ihr ward am Hörlberg oben??



wir waren da sogar 2 x (gell showie)  hat auch fast nciht weh getan 

so ich hau mich wieder ins bett 

danke der genesungswünsche

coffee


----------



## showman (26. September 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> wir waren da sogar 2 x (gell showie)  hat auch fast nciht weh getan
> 
> so ich hau mich wieder ins bett
> 
> ...



Das waren zwei Energieabbauschleifen für Metzi und die CCler  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Dolomo (27. September 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Ey guggsd du:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Schei bei mir gell!!!
Uli der Südtiroler ist auch gut, wenn er noch alkoholisches für seine Gäste übrig lässt.
Und im Winter bei ihm in den Fässern ein kleines Fest feiern - Spitze!
Jetzt wohn ich in Nürnberg und fahr meine Touren hier aber daheim im Rother Seenland ists schöner.

Grüße


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2006)

Evt Tour in der fränkischen schweiz am Dienstag den3.10.
Blacksurf hatte evt die idee, da mal ne tour zu fahren, also wenn ihr bock habt und nen guide braucht, wäre verfügbar. Sagt einfach bescheid. Und Showie, schau bloss das te mit kommst.
Gruss Metzi


----------



## showman (28. September 2006)

Hmm mal schaun, da wollt ich eigentlich nommal die Spalttour mit allem drum und dran fahren wenns Wetter paßt. Kommt auch drauf an ob ich Montag so auf die schnelle freikrieg was ich allerdins net glaub. Weil dann gehts evtl.
übers Woende weg.

Gruß Showman


----------



## thyrax (29. September 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> Evt Tour in der fränkischen schweiz am Dienstag den3.10.
> Blacksurf hatte evt die idee, da mal ne tour zu fahren, also wenn ihr bock habt und nen guide braucht, wäre verfügbar. Sagt einfach bescheid. Und Showie, schau bloss das te mit kommst.
> Gruss Metzi





showman schrieb:


> Hmm mal schaun, da wollt ich eigentlich nommal die Spalttour mit allem drum und dran fahren wenns Wetter paßt. <snip>



Also ich wäre für beides zu haben. Die Spalttour letzten Sonntag hat mir sehr gefallen. In der Fränkischen war ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Will da aber unbedingt mal hin. 

Ciao, 
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (29. September 2006)

Hiho Leutz,

wir wollen morgen (also Samstag ) ne Runde um den Tiergarten drehen. Evtl. auch bis zum Moritzberg, aber das können wir dann vor Ort entscheiden. Treffpunkt ist 14:30Uhr am Haupteingang vom Tiergarten.
Alternative Treffpunkte sind 14:00Uhr an der U-Bahn Station Wöhrder Wiese bei der Holzbrücke über die Pegnitz und 14:10/15 am Wöhrder Talübergang am Brunnen oben auf der Brücke. Ich werde dort noch ein paar Leute einsammeln auf dem Weg zum Tiergarten. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt. Mit dabei sind Ute, Andrea und meiner einer .

Also hopp hopp haut in die Tasten und zeigt das ihr flexibel seid und kommt morgen vorbei. 

Also dann bis morgen,
Henning


----------



## 0815p (30. September 2006)

Hey showi
war heute in fichtlmountains und kann dir sagen das die ochsenk. strecke total trocken ist, waren dann noch kösseine, war aber teilweis feucht und schmierig, aber für dich kein proplem, aber viele viele wanderer. habe den rother biker getroffen ,der damals bei der nürnberger tour dabei war mit seinen grünen spezialized enduro. Also viel spass morgen und wenn am dienstag in der fränkischen nichs zamm geht,fahr ich halt bei dir mit(spalter tour)
gruss metzi


----------



## showman (30. September 2006)

Ja mal schaun wie sich das Wetter entwickelt bis Dienstag. Ab morgen is ja nur noch Pisse angesagt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

Showie, heute waren Optibedingungen. 
Sind ja bei unsere Tour auch am Oko vorbei gekommen.
Und wenn des morgen noch hält, Allerwahrschinlichkeit, dann wirds echt super 

G.


----------



## showman (30. September 2006)

Wenns morgen früh noch trocken ist dann simmer so um ca. 10 am Lift. Dann schaumer uns mal gemütlich die Strecke an und ab 12 dann ein Halbtagesticket. Hoff bloß das des Wetter noch hällt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2006)

Hey Showie, lusch net so rum.
Falls ich rechtzeitig aufsteh , dann sag ich dir die genaue Wettertendenz bei uns.
Aber die WebCams am Oko veraten ja schon viel.
Schau mal auf des Bild. Da wolltest ja auch noch runterfahren...geht auch bei Nässe
Ist übriegens von heute bei unsere Tour aufgenommen.....heißt du brauchst auch keine Protektoren, noch Fullface, noch Federweg...netmal einen Lift 
Also mit "wenns morgen früh noch trocken ist " brauchst garnet erst anfangen. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (30. September 2006)

Ok, ok wenns morgen trocken is dann fahr ich da runter    Sie zu das du zeitig aufstehst. So um 7:30 oder so   und uns ne Wettervorhersage schreibst  

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (30. September 2006)

War heut auch mit meiner Frau bei der Strecke am Oko.
Wirklich fein zu fahren.
Wenns Wetter morgen früh paßt, werden wir wieder vor Ort sien.


----------



## showman (1. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn ich mir die Webcambilder vom OKO anschau bleib ich lieber im Bett    

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2006)

Schau mir auch grad das Wetter an.
Nebel is ja halb so wild. Nieselregen wär auch wurscht. Lift is vor Regen geschützt und Strecke unter Bäumen.
Dauerregen wär aber nich so toll, da ich schon seit Tagen ne Erkältung mit mir rumschlepp.


----------



## Stylo77 (1. Oktober 2006)

auf gehts "altes Weichei" !!!


----------



## lowfat (1. Oktober 2006)

Im Regenradar ziehen die Wolken nach Nordosten ab. also nichts wie auf den Bock!!
http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldwdd.htm


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2006)

Also nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an den Stylo und Lowfat und Batman 
Zur Zeit ist bei uns nur so was ähnliches wie Nebel

Zum Glück muß ich net zu früh hin 


G.


----------



## showman (1. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm ich zick noch aweng rum. Soll ich oder soll ich net   Bei meinem Glück fängts bei meiner Ankunft zu pissen an  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2006)

Oh, es wird draußen auf einmal so dunkel 

Ne, nur ein Spaß. Des Wetter wird auf fast jedenfall besser bei uns zum Nachmittag hin.
So mit Sonne und so, dazwischen und so.

G.


----------



## showman (1. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn ich mir die Webcams anschaue geht am OKO grad die Welt unter. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2006)

Auf Nebelbilder darfste net so gehen.

Hier: http://www.webcam-fichtelgebirge.de/wetterstation_fleckl.html

So, meine Frühstückspizza ist in 1min fertig.


G.


----------



## 0815p (1. Oktober 2006)

Also bei uns scheind gerade die sonne


----------



## showman (1. Oktober 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> Also bei uns scheind gerade die sonne



Kommt ihr auch???

Gruß Showman

PS: Mach mich jetzt auf den Weg.


----------



## 0815p (1. Oktober 2006)

zum öko?
War schon mal dort. wie alles nass war, für mich nicht so lustig, und momentan scheind ja wirklich die welt unterzugehen dort oben,gestern wars noch so schön trocken und viel wärmer als heut, da fahr ich lieber bei uns wo die sonne scheind. und was machst du jetzt? wie is wetter bei euch momentan


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2006)

Mach mich jetzt dann auch auf den Weg.
Leider nochmal voll eingepennt.

@ Showman
Wennst noch Platz für zwei Leute hast und uns in Tennenlohe aufpflücken würdest, konnt ma uns den Sprit teilen.


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> auf gehts "altes Weichei" !!!



Wo warst denn jetzt Du Feiffe?


----------



## showman (1. Oktober 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> zum öko?
> War schon mal dort. wie alles nass war, für mich nicht so lustig, und momentan scheind ja wirklich die welt unterzugehen dort oben,gestern wars noch so schön trocken und viel wärmer als heut, da fahr ich lieber bei uns wo die sonne scheind. und was machst du jetzt? wie is wetter bei euch momentan



Naja, so schlimm wars dann doch net. Genaugenommen war nur die erste Abfahrt a bissl out of contoll. Hats mich doch glatt zweimal hergewürfelt. Naja wurscht. Beim zweiten mal gings dann scho deutlich besser und no besser aufm 5*DH und no besser aufm zweiten 5*DH und no besser aufm Kinder DH und ganz gut gings bei der letzten Abfahrt auf dem unteren Streckenteil. Sogar so gut das den Jörg auch mal zerissen hat wie oBATMANo und ich den vor uns hertrieben haben   aber zum Glück nix passiert. Aber bin ja extra für ihn übern Baum gefahren damit er heut ruhig schlafen kann   Danke noch mal für die Führung    

Gruß Showman


----------



## lowfat (1. Oktober 2006)

Und weils so schön ist, werden morgen gleich wieder mindestens 6 Fahrer von Trialer bis DHler am Oko anrücken


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2006)

War wirklich fein heut und ne lustige Truppe.
Großen Dank an unserer Guide  

Werd morgen mit Nicola noch mal hinfahren.
Langsam gehn mir zwar die Ersatzteile aus, aber des geht scho irgendwie 

Und ich kauf nur noch robotereingespeichte Taiwan XC-Laufräder  
Whizz-wheels pah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (2. Oktober 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wo warst denn jetzt Du Feiffe?



musste endlich mal mein lappiere ausführen !


----------



## speedy_j (5. Oktober 2006)

tag zusammen,

wer hat lust am sonntag eine etwas längere tour mit zu fahren?

strecke: heroldsberg - oedenberg - günthersbühl - nuschelberg - simonshofen - schnaittach - rothenberg - glatzenstein - großer hansgörgel - hersbruck altensittenbach - henfenfeld - peuerling - nonnenberg - moritzberg - brunn - tiergarten

anspruch: kontitionell im oberen mittel angesiedelt
               teilweise schön technisch aber alles fahrbar

die strecke bis hersbruck ist ja schon einigen bekannt. (konnte ja damals wegen krankheit nicht teilnehmen)


----------



## Beerchen (6. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> tag zusammen,
> 
> wer hat lust am sonntag eine etwas längere tour mit zu fahren?
> 
> ...



Hallo ...
möchte Sonntag schon gerne eine Tour mitfahren  
aber die (glatzenstein, großer hansgörgel, nonnenberg und moritzberg) ist mir eindeutig zu krass  

Halbe Strecke, und nur die hälfte Berge würden ausreichen  
Konditioneller Anspruch im "unteren mittel" wäre wünschenswert  

Fährt denn sonst keiner, bei dem man sich anhängen könnte  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## blacksurf (6. Oktober 2006)

sorry, aber ich muss pausieren dieses weekend, meinen Daumen schonen.
Euch viel Spass!


----------



## dienici (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Beerchen,

möchte mich dann bei dir anhängen.


Gruß Nici


----------



## Beerchen (6. Oktober 2006)

dienici schrieb:


> Hallo Beerchen,
> möchte mich dann bei dir anhängen.
> Gruß Nici



Hallo Nici, freut mich ...  
jetzt brauchen wir zwei nur noch jemand der mit uns irgendwo um Nürnberg rum eine Tour  fährt, 
bei der wir auch eine Chance haben lebend wieder nach Hause zu kommen  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2006)

Ute und Henning und ich haben noch nix geplant, was wir so machen wollen. Aber irgendwas wird's schon werden  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## dienici (6. Oktober 2006)

Wir streuen einfach Brotkrumen, dann finden wir wieder heim


----------



## Andrea67 (6. Oktober 2006)

...hätte auch 'mal wieder Lust auf 'ne Runde und da ab Sonntag wettertechnisch wieder Besserung angesagt ist, bin ich gern dabei. 

Richtung Fränkische wäre schon nett, allerdings ist mir die von Speedy vorgeschlagene Strecke auch etwas zu heftig.. 

Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (6. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ute und Henning und ich haben noch nix geplant, was wir so machen wollen. Aber irgendwas wird's schon werden
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Bitte Bescheid sagen ...   





Andrea67 schrieb:


> ...hätte auch 'mal wieder Lust auf 'ne Runde und da ab Sonntag wettertechnisch wieder Besserung angesagt ist, bin ich gern dabei.
> 
> Richtung Fränkische wäre schon nett, allerdings ist mir die von Speedy vorgeschlagene Strecke auch etwas zu heftig..


Dann hängen wir uns eben an _reo-fahrer_  
Der macht bestimmt wieder eine wunderschöne Tour in der Fürther Ecke  





dienici schrieb:


> Wir streuen einfach Brotkrumen, dann finden wir wieder heim


Nee ... da verirre ich mich lieber mit Euch beiden im Wald  , außerdem ist mir dieses Brot dafür zu schade 



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## dienici (6. Oktober 2006)

o.k.

Dann hängen wir uns an reo-fahrer, machen zwischendurch ne Pause und vernaschen das Brot


----------



## speedy_j (6. Oktober 2006)

so schlimm ist meine runde nun auch wieder nicht. halt nur ein wenig länger als sonst. ;-)

aber ich kann es verstehen, wenn viele nicht mitwollen, habe nur die hoffnung, dass sich noch ein paar trainierte finden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2006)

nachdem ja hier schon etwas größere Zaunpfähle ausgepackt wurden, muß ich wohl mal wieder 

Sonntag wäre halt eine Idee, es nochmal mit einer Tour in der Fränkischen bzw. Nürnberger Land zu probieren. Da sind mal als Eckdaten Startort Gräfenberg mit Touren zwischen 23km/520hm und 30km/870hm angesagt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nachdem ja hier schon etwas größere Zaunpfähle ausgepackt wurden, muß ich wohl mal wieder
> 
> Sonntag wäre halt eine Idee, es nochmal mit einer Tour in der Fränkischen bzw. Nürnberger Land zu probieren. Da sind mal als Eckdaten Startort Gräfenberg mit Touren zwischen 23km/520hm und 30km/870hm angesagt.
> 
> ...



das ist ja alles in unter 2 stunden abgehakt.


----------



## weichling (7. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das ist ja alles in unter 2 stunden abgehakt.



Angeber! 
Wann würdest du denn in Heroldsberg starten wollen ? Wie lange würde denn
deine Tour dauern ?

weichling


----------



## Beerchen (7. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nachdem ja hier schon etwas größere Zaunpfähle ausgepackt wurden, muß ich wohl mal wieder
> 
> Sonntag wäre halt eine Idee, es nochmal mit einer Tour in der Fränkischen bzw. Nürnberger Land zu probieren. Da sind mal als Eckdaten Startort Gräfenberg mit Touren zwischen 23km/520hm und 30km/870hm angesagt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Stefan,
Du meinst doch das Gräfenberg 25km nördlich von Nbg. ... oder ??? 

Um wieviel Uhr soll es am Sonntag ab Gräfenberg losgehen ???
(Bitte nicht zu früh, weil ich ja noch ein paar km Anfahrt zu radeln habe)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das ist ja alles in unter 2 stunden abgehakt.



jo, das hab ich mir schon auch so gedacht, aber nachdem ja alle 3 Touren in Gräfenberg starten, kann man sie ja nacheinander fahren  

Uhrzeit hab ich bis jetzt noch keine, aber ich sag mal vor 11 wird das nix. Erstmal brauch ich von Ute die CD mit den GPS-Tracks der Touren  
dann sehen wir weiter

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OldSchool (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

würde morgen auch mit fahren.

11.00 Uhr (oder ne andere ZEIT) in Gräfenberg wo?

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> Angeber!
> Wann würdest du denn in Heroldsberg starten wollen ? Wie lange würde denn
> deine Tour dauern ?
> 
> weichling



das sagt der richtige.  
wieviel kilometer schruppst du eigentlich im jahr? du fährst doch, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, fast alles mit dem rad.

start wäre vielleicht zwischen 9 und 10, maximal halb 11 uhr. 
laut ungefährer abschätzung mit der karte wären es ca. 65 - 70 km. ich schätze mal, mit pausen und evtl. einkehr sind dann schon 6 stunden drin. zumal ich bestimmt nicht ganz so schnell unterwegs sein kann, da ich fast 4 wochen lang nicht fahren konnte.


----------



## OldSchool (7. Oktober 2006)

Fahrt ihr jetzt von Gräfenberg oder Heroldsberg oder hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Beerchen (7. Oktober 2006)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr jetzt von Gräfenberg oder Heroldsberg oder hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


Das kannst Du Dir aussuchen  


speedy_j fährt ab Heroldsberg,


speedy_j schrieb:


> tag zusammen,
> 
> wer hat lust am sonntag eine etwas längere tour mit zu fahren?
> 
> ...





und reo-fahrer fährt ab Gräfenberg.


reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nachdem ja hier schon etwas größere Zaunpfähle ausgepackt wurden, muß ich wohl mal wieder
> 
> Sonntag wäre halt eine Idee, es nochmal mit einer Tour in der Fränkischen bzw. Nürnberger Land zu probieren. Da sind mal als Eckdaten Startort Gräfenberg mit Touren zwischen 23km/520hm und 30km/870hm angesagt.
> 
> ...




Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea67 (7. Oktober 2006)

Morgen ab Gräfenberg  

Und wenn's frühestens um 11:00 losgeht, muss ich auch nicht zu nachtschlafender Zeit hier in Nürnberg losradeln  

Andrea


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Oktober 2006)

also:

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr 
in Gräfenberg am Norma-Parkplatz (fragt mich bitte nicht, wo der ist. Der Tourenguide sagt nur: von der B2 in Gräfenberg links Richtung Stadtmitte, nach 30m rechts ist die Norma)

23,38km mit 520hm

MfG
Stefan

der jetzt weiter mit den Unmengen von verschiedenen GPS-Dateiformaten kämpft. So ein §$%"§$


----------



## thyrax (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

wollt mal fragen, ob morgen noch jemand von Nürnberg aus mit dem Radel nach Gräfenberg fährt (zu Reo's Tour)? Dann könnte man sich ja evtl. treffen und gemeinsam fahren.

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## Andrea67 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi Henning,

Mein Startpunkt ist Nürnberg Nord beim Burger an der Erlanger Strasse/ Ecke Marienbergstrasse. Allerdings habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, wieviel Zeit ich bis Gräfenberg einplanen muss   Wenn Du magst, können wir zusammen radeln. Sag einfach, wann und wo Treffpunkt.

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

werde auch mit euch morgen 11.00 Uhr in Gräfenberg fahren.

Heroldsberg hat sich wohl zerschlagen.

Bis morgen.

Ciao Oldschool


----------



## thyrax (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi Andrea,

also der direkteste und kürzeste Weg wäre über die B2. Das waren dann so 30km. Aber ich würd eigentlich lieber durch den Wald fahren. Nur hab ich keinen Plan vom Weg. Deshalb sollten wir vielleicht mal so 2h einplanen für den Weg. Dann kommen wir auch nicht so abgehetzt dort an. 
Beerchen wollte doch auch mitfahren. Weist du wie er fährt? Oder kommt er mit dem Auto?

Als Treffpunkt würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
*Ort:* Kreuzung Äußere Bayreuther (B2) / Bierweg. Am Lucent-Gebäude / Nordost-Park. Du musst von dir aus einfach die Marienbergstrasse geradeaus fahren (am Flughafen vorbei, durch Ziegelstein durch) bis du an der B2 ankommst. 
*Zeit:* 9:00 Uhr

@OldScool: Sollen wir dich in Eckental aufgabeln? Kennst du evtl. den Weg von Eckental nach Gräfenberg? Oder fährst du Auto?

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## OldSchool (7. Oktober 2006)

Würde mit dem bike fahren.

Hab jetzt aber keinen speziellen Weg im Kopf.

Wann würdet ihr in Eckental(Eschenau) sein bezw. wo würdet ihr lang fahren?


----------



## Andrea67 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi Henning,

Treffpunkt Äußere Bayreuther/Bierweg geht klar. Das Lucent Gebäude kenn ich nicht, werd's aber schon irgendwie finden. Weiter oben hatte Beerchen geschrieben, dass er mit dem Rad fahren wollte  
Wie er genau hinfahren will, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Habe zwar seine Tel.Nr., weiß aber nicht, ob ich ihn um diese Uhrzeit nicht vielleicht aus dem Tiefschlaf reisse  

Ich hoffe, er schaut vor dem Losfahren morgen früh hier nochmals rein, dann hängt er sich bestimmt an uns dran  

Andrea


----------



## thyrax (7. Oktober 2006)

Hi OldScool,

das sind zwei gute Fragen.  

Treffen könnten wir uns evtl. am Bahnhof Eschenau. Ich wollte evtl. den Blau-Strich Weg fahren und der kommt ja irgendwo am Bahnhof Eschenau raus (zumindest nach meiner Karte). 

Zeit vielleicht so kurz nach 10Uhr / viertel nach 10Uhr?? . 
Wie lange fährt man von Eschenau nach Gräfenberg?


@Andrea: Schreib ihm doch ne SMS. Die kann er dann ganz gemütlich morgen früh lesen  


Ciao,
Henning


----------



## OldSchool (7. Oktober 2006)

Treffpunkt ist gut. Der Blaustrich geht genau an unserem Haus vorbei. Vieleicht kann ich euch abfangen. Ansonsten am Bahnhof.

Von Eschenau fahr ich nie nach Gräfenberg deswegen hab ich keinen genauen Weg dahin. Es geht ein Weg den ich öfter fahre über Stöckach-Igensdorf-Eberhardsberg(teilweise reativ steil) und dann nach Gräfenberg. Kenne aber Norma nicht. Oder Alternativ an der Staße bzw. Radwege.

10.00 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (7. Oktober 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:


> ...
> Habe zwar seine Tel.Nr., weiß aber nicht, ob ich ihn um diese Uhrzeit nicht vielleicht aus dem Tiefschlaf reisse
> ...


Um 22:24 Uhr reißt mich niemand aus'm Tiefschlaf  
Mich kann man eigentlich 7 Tage die Woche, und 24 Stunden am Tag anrufen  
Falls ich ausnahmsweise mal schlafen sollte, geh ich einfach nicht ran  


Gruß 
Martin


PS. komme auch um 9:00 Uhr zum Lucent-Gebäude


----------



## weichling (7. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das sagt der richtige.
> wieviel kilometer schruppst du eigentlich im jahr? du fährst doch, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, fast alles mit dem rad.
> 
> start wäre vielleicht zwischen 9 und 10, maximal halb 11 uhr.
> laut ungefährer abschätzung mit der karte wären es ca. 65 - 70 km. ich schätze mal, mit pausen und evtl. einkehr sind dann schon 6 stunden drin. zumal ich bestimmt nicht ganz so schnell unterwegs sein kann, da ich fast 4 wochen lang nicht fahren konnte.



Sorry das ich solange offline war. War bis jetzt unterwegs. Nein nicht nur radeln, aber auch ein wenig.


Hallo, also fährst du morgen ?
Zeit und Ort ? Und ich komme. 


weichling


----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2006)

@weichling

10 uhr, bahnhof heroldsberg?

wirst ja sicher mit dem bike aus erlangen anreisen.


----------



## weichling (7. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @weichling
> 
> 10 uhr, bahnhof heroldsberg?
> 
> wirst ja sicher mit dem bike aus erlangen anreisen.



Alles klar, ich komme!

Regnen wirds hoffentlich net.

weichling


----------



## speedy_j (7. Oktober 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich komme!
> 
> Regnen wirds hoffentlich net.
> 
> weichling



ich hoffe ja mal nicht. bis morgen...


----------



## Beerchen (8. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> ...
> Als Treffpunkt würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
> *Ort:* Kreuzung Äußere Bayreuther (B2) / Bierweg. Am Lucent-Gebäude / Nordost-Park.
> *Zeit:* 9:00 Uhr
> ...


Hallo an alle Mitfahrer(innen),
schönen Dank für die tolle Tour, bin wohlbehalten Zuhause angekommen  

Besten Dank auch an *reo-fahrer* für das guiden  

Das waren heute saugeile 95km (Anfahrt 35km, Tour 26km und Rückfahrt 34km)  , aber jetzt ist bei mir endgültig der Akku leer  

So jetzt gehts erstmal in ein heißes Entspannungsbad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , und dann werd ich mindestens 2kg Spaghetti vertilgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß 
Martin


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2006)

Schau mal Showie, hab dich gerade noch erwischt.......
.......bei dem einem mal wo was geklappt hat

So jetzt hau ich mir auch ertmal irgendwas rein was auch mindestens 2kg hat.


G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Oktober 2006)

bei unserer tour war es auch ganz schön.

da hätten locker noch ein paar mehr mitfahren können und nicht 70 km an- und rückfahrt runter bolzen müssen. ;-)  

hier mal die eckdaten, damit es sich vielleicht beim nächsten mal noch jemand überlegt:

heroldsberg -> moritzberg = 50km und ca. 1300hm
der rest zurück war dannn nur noch ein bißchen geplänkel.
unser schnitt lag bei ca. 13km/h, war also nicht allzu schnell.

@weichling
vielleicht kannst ja mal auch noch ein höhenprofil rein stellen. würde mich persönlich auch interessieren.


----------



## showman (8. Oktober 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schau mal Showie, hab dich gerade noch erwischt.......
> .......bei dem einem mal wo was geklappt hat
> 
> So jetzt hau ich mir auch ertmal irgendwas rein was auch mindestens 2kg hat.
> ...



Der Showi is scho a geiler Macker was     Hast gesehen wie ich heut fast den Ochsenshore gefahren bin    Naja irgentwann wirds scho mal klappen   War auf jeden Fall wieder mal geil    

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (9. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Der Showi is scho a geiler Macker was     Hast gesehen wie ich heut fast den Ochsenshore gefahren bin    Naja irgentwann wirds scho mal klappen   War auf jeden Fall wieder mal geil
> 
> Gruß Showman



ja hab ich, du bist gewandert wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaddin (9. Oktober 2006)

Wer hätte gedacht das "Okolieren" so viel Spass machen kann 

Die spontane Tour zum Ochsenkopf war echt geil - mal abgesehen von meiner kaputten Schulter...
Wenn sie wieder heile ist geht's auf zu neuen Taten 
An dieser Stelle noch mal Danke an LBJörg der uns begleitet und gelotst hat.

Hier die Bilder vom Okolieren

Gruss
Martin


----------



## weichling (9. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht das "Okolieren" so viel Spass machen kann
> 
> Die spontane Tour zum Ochsenkopf war echt geil - mal abgesehen von meiner kaputten Schulter...
> Wenn sie wieder heile ist geht's auf zu neuen Taten
> ...



Kapputte Schulter ? Warst du bei Sideshowbob in der Schule ?
Erzähl mal.

weichling


----------



## dermaddin (9. Oktober 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> Kapputte Schulter ? Warst du bei Sideshowbob in der Schule ?
> Erzähl mal.



Ne ne...
das Springen überlasse ich den anderen 

Die Feuchtigkeit war gestern am Oko sehr extrem und dadurch bedingt im oberen Teil des "O-Trails" total glitschig. Eigentlich wollte ich den auch nimmer zum Schluss runter. Es hat dann doch schon an Konzetration und Kraft gefehlt und ich bin (nur wegen der 100mm Federweg) nicht mehr über den einen Felsbrocken gekommen und habe die Abkürzung über den Lenker in den Matsch genommen. Landung 1a  - mit dem Arm abgefangen und die ganze Wucht in die Schulter umgelenkt 

Ist aber nicht so schlimm wie beim letzen mal. In der Nase bohren geht schon wieder. Ich hoffe nur das ich bis Freitag wieder fit für Wasgau bin...

So ich schau jetzt mal wo ich ne vernünftige Gabel herbekomme 

Gruss
Martin


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2006)

Gute Besserung, gell 

Also am besten find ich ja des Bild wo der Showie auf dem Baustamm des Gesicht so verzieht
Damit kann er eindeutig bei der Gramassenweltmeisterschaft mitmachen


G.


----------



## Beerchen (9. Oktober 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> ...
> Warst du bei sideshowbob in der Schule?
> ...



Apropos *sideshowbob* ...
Was ist eigentlich mit *sideshowbob* los? 
Von *sideshowbob* hört/liest/sieht man ja gar nichts mehr.


*WANTED !!!*


*sideshowbob*


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> So ich schau jetzt mal wo ich ne vernünftige Gabel herbekomme



Anständiger Helm wäre sinnvoller. Damit sie auch in Zukunft noch kraftvoll   können

 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bike_schrat (9. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Es hat dann doch schon an Konzetration und Kraft gefehlt und ich bin (nur wegen der 100mm Federweg) nicht mehr über den einen Felsbrocken gekommen und habe die Abkürzung über den Lenker in den Matsch genommen. Landung 1a  - mit dem Arm abgefangen und die ganze Wucht in die Schulter umgelenkt
> 
> So ich schau jetzt mal wo ich ne vernünftige Gabel herbekomme



Hi Martin! 

Gute Besserung erstmal (auch von Sarah) und dann bis Samstag in Wasgau!  

War letzten Mo. an OKO. Ist in der Tat ziemlich glitschig oben und ich glaube es war gut, dass es irgendwann zu regnen angefangen hat, so dass ich kein Kraft und Konzentrationsproblem hatte. War z.T. wirklich hart und das Rad ist stellenweise eher geglitscht als gefahren...
Wonach mir auch eher war ist ein Full-Face-Helm zu meinem Safety-Jacket und den Knieschonern. Die 100mm Gabel hat mir völlig ausgereicht. Andere Hardtailfahrer haben ihre Gabel sogar auf unter 100mm runtergeregelt...


----------



## dermaddin (9. Oktober 2006)

Also der Schulter geht es nach div. Rotwein schon wieder viel besser 
Danke an all die guten Wünsche - des werd scho widder.

@Jörg gibt es nicht so nen Wettbewerb für Showman bei euch auf dem Lande?

@ reo-fahrer - jaja ich weiss - es war eine spontane Samstag-Abend Entscheidung am Sonntag mitzukommen - das nächste mal mit richtigen Helm. Ich suche schon nach was passenden... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@bike_schrat Cool das Du mit nach Wasgau kommst. Lass mich raten Du fährst bestimmt die 105er Runde. Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei - wenn auch nur als Fahrer.


----------



## bike_schrat (9. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> @bike_schrat Cool das Du mit nach Wasgau kommst. Lass mich raten Du fährst bestimmt die 105er Runde. Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei - wenn auch nur als Fahrer.



Bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich das wirklich will... aber ich glaube der Gruppenzwang lässt mir keine andere Wahl.  

Und die Abfahrten klingen erste Sahne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. Oktober 2006)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Andere Hardtailfahrer haben ihre Gabel sogar auf unter 100mm runtergeregelt...



85 reicht doch ihr luffen...


----------



## Andrea35 (10. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht das "Okolieren" so viel Spass machen kann
> 
> Die spontane Tour zum Ochsenkopf war echt geil - mal abgesehen von meiner kaputten Schulter...
> Wenn sie wieder heile ist geht's auf zu neuen Taten
> ...



Hallo

tolle Bilder - siehst sehr schön aus.  

Mal gute Besserung!!

Gruß Andrea


----------



## Coffee (10. Oktober 2006)

kurze 'Frage,

geht am WE irgend ne ausfahrt zusammen? scheune oö? sonntag vielleicht?

grüße coffee


----------



## Beerchen (10. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> kurze 'Frage,
> 
> geht am WE irgend ne ausfahrt zusammen? scheune oö? sonntag vielleicht?
> 
> grüße coffee


Hallo Frau Kaffee  
wenn am Sonntag mal wieder eine Tour für Käskoungsüchtige LatteMacchiato-Junkies stattfindet, bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Bombenkrator (10. Oktober 2006)

ich auch, endlich was erreichbares.

MIT neuem Rad  

wieviel uhr? löwensaal treffpunkt?


----------



## Mr.hardtail (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wär am Sonntag auch dabei. Wo wird gefahren? Scheune, oder Ungelstätten?

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (10. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

ich bin am 29. oktober in wunsiedel.
bin vor nem jahr mal den quellweg und die kösseine gefahren, ich muss sagen ihr habt schon sehr geile trails

gibts da ne möglichkeit dass man mal ne tour zusammen fährt?


----------



## Coffee (10. Oktober 2006)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wär am Sonntag auch dabei. Wo wird gefahren? Scheune, oder Ungelstätten?
> 
> ...



wenn scheune IN unglstätten 

also ich würde vorschlagen Sonntag 10 Uhr löwensaal oben am tiergarten. 

showi? dabei?

coffee


----------



## showman (10. Oktober 2006)

Weiß noch net. Wenns Wetter paßt werd ich evtl. nochmal zum Ochsenkopf fahren. Entscheide ich/wir spontan.

Gruß Showman


----------



## eL (10. Oktober 2006)

soso und die killheidi war auch mit dabei beim kantenklatschen. fein fein
beim nächsten mal will ick abba och wieder mit!! sieht echt genial aus das okoliergelände.

eL


----------



## orchknurz (10. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> kurze 'Frage,
> 
> geht am WE irgend ne ausfahrt zusammen? scheune oö? sonntag vielleicht?
> 
> grüße coffee



HI, evtl. ab osternohe. tour siehe BIKE magazin... 
L U S T ?


----------



## SpongeBob (10. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Weiß noch net. Wenns Wetter paßt werd ich evtl. nochmal zum Ochsenkopf fahren. Entscheide ich/wir spontan.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wenn du fährst geb mal bescheid, weil ich und n Kumpel würde auch zum Oko mit kommen.

Ansonsten Tour am So


----------



## weichling (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Also unter den foldenden Links das Höhenprofil und
die Streckenübersicht.

http://www.gmrueger.de/moritzberg/Hoehenprofil.jpg
http://www.gmrueger.de/moritzberg/HeroldsbergMoritzberg.jpg

Track gibts per email bei mir als als gpx oder gdb (version 2) falls ihn
jemand haben will

weichling



speedy_j schrieb:


> bei unserer tour war es auch ganz schön.
> 
> da hätten locker noch ein paar mehr mitfahren können und nicht 70 km an- und rückfahrt runter bolzen müssen. ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## speedy_j (10. Oktober 2006)

@weichling

vielen dank!!!!


----------



## Dolomo (11. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen!
Habe mich spontan entschlossen heute eher aus der Arbeit abzuhaun und ne Runde zu drehen. Ich bin um ca. 13 Uhr am Löwensaal. Ich fahre dann über Brunn zum Birkensee und dann die Klamm nach Ungelstätten. Von dort gehts nach Hause Richtung Fischbach. Falls jemand auch spontan Lust hat könnte man sich ja treffen.
Evtl. mach ich morgen das selbe.
Grüße
Dolomo


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Weiß noch net. Wenns Wetter paßt werd ich evtl. nochmal zum Ochsenkopf fahren. Entscheide ich/wir spontan.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Bin mit Nicola auch noch am überlegen, ob wir an Ochsenkopf oder nach BM dieses WE fahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (12. Oktober 2006)

wir werden am so wohl auch am oko aufkeuzen


----------



## dermaddin (13. Oktober 2006)

So Leute....

wie sieht es aus am Sonntag?

Wegen der doch schon etwas kuscheligen Temperaturen würde ich fast vorschlagen, dass wir ehr Richtung 11 Uhr am Tiergarten-Löwensaal Richtung Ungelstätten aufbrechen. Nicht das ich jetzt ne Ausrede suche um ausschlafen zu können 

Viele Grüsse
Martin


----------



## Jenny999 (13. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> So Leute....
> 
> wie sieht es aus am Sonntag?
> 
> ...


Wenn wir Samstag beim "Wohnungszusammenlegvorhaben" gut vorankommen, wär ich Sonntag auch wieder dabei  ansonsten geht die Wohnung vor 

Gruß - Jenny


----------



## speedy_j (13. Oktober 2006)

so wie es ausschaut, werde ich auch af dem oko am sonntag aufkreuzen.
muss ja mal schauen, wo und wie ich da runter bügeln kann.

evtl. könnte ich auch noch eine person mitnehmen. abholort müsste dann aber schon nürnberg nord oder gleich heroldsberg sein.


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> So Leute....
> 
> wie sieht es aus am Sonntag?
> 
> ...



och maddin, nu unterläufst du einfach meine terminvorlage, macht man das tztztz. wir sollten usn aber schnell entscheiden.

was meint die mehrheit?

grüße coffee


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. Oktober 2006)

ich bin für 10 Uhr


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. Oktober 2006)

*doppelpost*


----------



## scotix (13. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn Ihr scho so fragt  dann wäre mir persönlich 11Uhr auch ganz recht, muss ja noch von Hersbruck aus anreisen.  
Aber nachdem ich ohnehin noch nicht 100%ig weiß ob es bei mir klappt, lasst euch da von mir nicht beeinflussen. - Ich schau einfach am Samstag-Abend noch mal ins Forum um zu sehen wann ihr startet.


----------



## Beerchen (13. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> ... was meint die mehrheit?


ich bin auch für *10:00 Uhr*

(wer früh aufsteht hat mehr vom Tag ...)


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. Oktober 2006)

Also ich bin auch ausnahmsweise mal eher für 11 oder noch später weil ich Bereitschaft hab und sowieso noch net sicher weiß ob ichs jemand reindrücken kann   Werds spontan entscheiden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## dermaddin (13. Oktober 2006)

Da sich die dominierende Mehrheit für 10 Uhr ausspricht will ich mal nicht so sein 

Also 10.00 Uhr am Tiergarten...


Gruss
Martin


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch ausnahmsweise mal eher für 11 oder noch später weil ich Bereitschaft hab und sowieso noch net sicher weiß ob ichs jemand reindrücken kann   Werds spontan entscheiden.
> 
> Gruß Showman



sonntags passiert nix, kannst also beruhigt mitfahren 

coffee


----------



## thyrax (13. Oktober 2006)

Moin zusammen 

also bleibt das jetzt bei 10Uhr . Ich persönlich wär ja auch eher für 11. Wenigstens 1mal die Woche ausschlafen!

Wie lange ist denn die Tour so geplant?

Ciao,
Henning


p.s.: Gäbe es evtl. jemanden, der am Sonntag so um 13Uhr für 2 oder 3 Stunden fahren würde?


----------



## smerles (13. Oktober 2006)

Jaja, fahrt nur ruhig ohne den ollen smerles *grummel*
Verheilt net wies soll 

Ich beantrage hiermit ein geländegängiges Krankentransportvehikel, daß Showman dann hinter sich herziehn muss. Das bremst ihn dann wenigstens ein bissl aus


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2006)

*Ja es bleibt bei 10 uhr* :-D

bis sonntag dann

coffee

P.S. smerles  gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea67 (13. Oktober 2006)

...und gerade wollte ich mich als Langschläfer outen und für 11:00 stimmen.  

Also 10:00 am Tiergarten (hoffe doch stark, dass sich der Nebel diesmal früher verzieht als letzten Sonntag. War doch irgendwie etwas frisch  )

Andrea


----------



## Riddick (14. Oktober 2006)

Also ich hätt' ja auch eher für 11:00 Uhr gestimmt.  Na ja, mal sehen ....


Riddick


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2006)

jetzt heult nicht rum. 10 uhr ist doch ne christliche zeit ihr langschläfer *gg*

coffee


----------



## Jenny999 (14. Oktober 2006)

Also wir können morgen leider nicht dabei sein...zum Laminat sind wir heut gar nicht erst gekommen...sind bei den Tapeten hängen geblieben :-( Aber sieht gut aus 

Euch viel Spaß und esst 'nen Käskuchen für mich mit *gg*


----------



## showman (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß noch net. Sollte ich um 10 net da sein braucht ihr nicht warten. Komm dann mit dem Moped in die Scheune. Entscheidet sich irgentwann heut Abend. Waren heut schon kurz am Buck unterwegs des Big Hit mal wieder ausführen. War aber net mein Tag heut. Wann kapieren die Fußgänger endlich das Hunde im Wald (vor allem wenns unübersichtlich ist) an die Leine gehören     Showgirl is heut die Käskoungabfahrt gefahren  

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (14. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

komme auch morgen um 10.00 UHR an den Löwensaal.

Ciao bis morgen, OldSchool


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ichs zeitlich einrichten kann, fahre ich auch mit,bin gerade erst von finale zurück gekommen.
Tschau metzi


----------



## calicalina (14. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

Clara 70 und ich sind morgen auch dabei.
Bis um 10.

Grüße
Cali


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Oktober 2006)

hi, fährt jemand ab 9:20 von bahnhof aus los? wenn ja wär das super
vielleicht könnt mich ja auch jemand abholen  (ich bin des weges noch nicht so sicher^^)


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi, muss absagen. Pausiere am Sonntag wegen meinem Fuß/Knöchel lieber.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. Oktober 2006)

also bis später dann 

@ bombenkrater, am hbf komm ich leider nich vorbei. frag dich doch durch bzw nehm soch die strabahn bis zoo 

coffee


----------



## dermaddin (15. Oktober 2006)

Schee wars heute!
Um nicht zu sagen arch schee 

Die Galerie fällt heute etwas kleiner aus - aber es gibt eine:
Zu den Bildern

Schön das wir heute verlustfrei durchgekommen sind. Kaum ist der Showman ned dabei, schon kommen alle unversehrt durch 
Damit wäre auch geklärt das die Kombination von zwei Mitfahren doch kein Unglück für andere bringt.

Viele Grüsse und eine schönen Restsonntag
Martin


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. Oktober 2006)

hi,

bin wieder zu hause 
war hart aber gut


----------



## calicalina (15. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Schön das wir heute verlustfrei durchgekommen sind. Kaum ist der Showman ned dabei, schon kommen alle unversehrt durch
> Damit wäre auch geklärt das die Kombination von zwei Mitfahren doch kein Unglück für andere bringt.
> 
> Martin



Jup schön wars, aber ich fands heute auch echt anstrengend.

Schön, dass das nun geklärt ist  

Vielen Dank für die Bilder und noch nen schönen Sonntag.

Grüße
Dani


----------



## showman (15. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Kaum ist der Showman ned dabei, schon kommen alle unversehrt durch



Ja seid ihr zum biken oder posen unterwegs  

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (15. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Ja seid ihr zum biken oder posen unterwegs
> 
> Gruß Showman



Wie war das mit dem Brunner Berg nach 2-3 Käskoung ?  

weichling

PS: Ab grad die erste Klebung an meinem gecrashten GPS   hinter mir. A weng
schief.    Muss ich morgen versuchen mit dem Heisluftgebläse noch mal anwärmen. 
Vielleicht kann ich es dann hinbiegen.


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2006)

ach das wird doch allet nüscht.

mach nen gipsabdruck und laminier das teil neu aus carbon und kevlar.


eL


----------



## SpongeBob (15. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Ja seid ihr zum biken oder posen unterwegs
> 
> Gruß Showman



DU zum posen


----------



## showman (15. Oktober 2006)

ich war ja gar net dabei also obachd  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Die Galerie fällt heute etwas kleiner aus - aber es gibt eine:
> Zu den Bildern



die junge frau mit dem blauen basf helm (blau/weißes scott bike) möchte diesen doch mal bitte richtig auf den kopf plazieren und darauf achten, das er nur noch schlecht nach hinten verrutscht.
so wie er jetzt aufgesetzt ist, macht das eine richtig dicke beule bei einem sturz mit bodenkontakt und stirn. das wäre dann auch noch die harmlose variante.

bei mir ist mal der helm so blöd verrutscht, dass ich eine schöne blatzwunde übern auge davongetragen habe. anschließend habe ich eine verkäuferin in den wahnsinn getrieben als ich sehr viel wert auf dieses nicht-verrutschen eines neuen helmes gelegt habe.

nur so als tipp.


----------



## calicalina (16. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die junge frau mit dem blauen basf helm (blau/weißes scott bike) möchte diesen doch mal bitte richtig auf den kopf plazieren und darauf achten, das er nur noch schlecht nach hinten verrutscht.
> so wie er jetzt aufgesetzt ist, macht das eine richtig dicke beule bei einem sturz mit bodenkontakt und stirn. das wäre dann auch noch die harmlose variante.
> 
> bei mir ist mal der helm so blöd verrutscht, dass ich eine schöne blatzwunde übern auge davongetragen habe. anschließend habe ich eine verkäuferin in den wahnsinn getrieben als ich sehr viel wert auf dieses nicht-verrutschen eines neuen helmes gelegt habe.
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Aber der Helm rutscht echt immer wieder nach hinten.
Da muss wohl doch mal ein neuer her


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2006)

calicalina schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Aber der Helm rutscht echt immer wieder nach hinten.
> Da muss wohl doch mal ein neuer her



ist er vielelicht ein bisschen zu groß? kannst du ihn hinten größenverstellen? oder er passt vom modell her einfach nciht zu deinem kopf. beim neukauf musst du mehrere firmen einfach durchprobieren.

grüße coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> ich war ja gar net dabei also obachd
> 
> Gruß Showman



Weil mit dem Bike anner Eisdiele warst


----------



## SpongeBob (16. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> ich war ja gar net dabei also obachd
> 
> Gruß Showman



Weil du mit dem Bike anner Eisdiele warst.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Oktober 2006)

mal so eine allgemeine Frage an dich Spongebob: wieso bist du eigentlich immer nur _nach_ den Wochenend-Touren hier im Forum und nicht vorher, während der Planungen?

 



MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (17. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> mal so eine allgemeine Frage an dich Spongebob: wieso bist du eigentlich immer nur _nach_ den Wochenend-Touren hier im Forum und nicht vorher, während der Planungen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee ... so ist das auch wieder nicht ...  
Manchmal ist _Schwämmchen_ auch bei der Planung mit dabei  
und am Tag vor der Tour verbiegt er sich dann immer sein Schaltauge     
     


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Oktober 2006)

Ihr seht mich bei en Touren nur nie weil ich zu schnell für euch bin


----------



## showman (17. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Ihr seht mich bei en Touren nur nie weil ich zu schnell für euch bin



Zu schnell platt vielleicht  

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (18. Oktober 2006)

So, wie schauts aus? Wollmer am Sonntag mal wieder??? 10 Uhr Steinbrüchlein?

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2006)

Wo isn des??


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Oktober 2006)

Münchener Straße raus Richtung Worzeldorf. Nach der A73 rechts rein auf den Parkplatz. Dahinter ist dann das Steinbrüchlein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## showman (18. Oktober 2006)

A 73 (Südwesttangente) Ausfahrt Zollhaus, an der Ampel rechts und dann am Mobilfunkmast rechts auf den Parkplatz (O 011° 06` 41``/N 49° 23` 20``). Dou geids lous  

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2006)

Danke! 
Falls ich sonntag keine tour in der fränkischen guiden muss, sind wir dabei
gruss metzi


----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2006)

wo soll es denn hin gehen?


----------



## showman (18. Oktober 2006)

Grobe Richtung Schwarzachschlucht, Altdorf, Thanngraben. Muß erst noch was ausspionieren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (18. Oktober 2006)

Also so wies aussieht fahr ich am Sonntag auch mit


----------



## speedy_j (18. Oktober 2006)

ok, ich werd es mir mal vormerken.
erst mal schauen, was ich am samstag abend mache.


----------



## decay (19. Oktober 2006)

Sers,

hättet ihr Lust einen Exil-Oberbayern mitzunehmen, bin Sonntag in Nbg und würd gern vormittags noch was fahren, wie lange dauert die Tour?

gruss, alex


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Oktober 2006)

besteht eigentlich Interesse an einer Tour am Samstag?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Grobe Richtung Schwarzachschlucht, Altdorf, Thanngraben. Muß erst noch was ausspionieren.
> 
> Gruß Showman



wieviel uhr am steinbrüchlein? werde vermutlich wenn es keine backsteine regnet mit dabei sein 

coffee


----------



## thyrax (19. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> besteht eigentlich Interesse an einer Tour am Samstag?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



schon...  

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## showman (19. Oktober 2006)

Wollt so um 10 am Steinbrüchlein los. Wird auf jeden Fall ne Tagesfüllende Angelegenheit weils ja irgentwie scho wieder fast den ganzen Tag dunkel is   Außerdem machts eh nur bei einigermaßen trockenen Bedingungen Sinn weil sehr wurzelich und holztreppich is  Einkehr is je nach Lust und Laune in Burgthann und/oder Feucht. Länge is ziemlich variabel wobei je mehr weggelassen wird umso langweiliger wirds.

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin nicht dabei


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (19. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> besteht eigentlich Interesse an einer Tour am Samstag?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Yep, Samstag klingt besser als Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (19. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Wollt so um 10 am Steinbrüchlein los. Wird auf jeden Fall ne Tagesfüllende Angelegenheit weils ja irgentwie scho wieder fast den ganzen Tag dunkel is. Außerdem machts eh nur bei einigermaßen trockenen Bedingungen Sinn weil sehr wurzelich und holztreppich is. Einkehr is je nach Lust und Laune in Burgthann und/oder Feucht. Länge is ziemlich variabel wobei je mehr weggelassen wird umso langweiliger wirds.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Ooooch Menno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht mitkommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wünsche Euch viel Spass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Martin


----------



## speedy_j (19. Oktober 2006)

Ansbach_Racer schrieb:


> Yep, Samstag klingt besser als Sonntag



aber was sagt der wettergott dazu?  .................................. sieht nicht so toll aus.

wo willst denn hin, reo-fahrer?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> schon...
> 
> Ciao,
> Henning



Schön 

Was wir machen können, wäre folgendes: Ich hab im Sommer mal 'ne Tour abgefahren, deren Streckenverlauf sieht so aus: Alte Veste - Banderbach - Bronnamberg - Winterdorf - Weitersdorf - Trettendorf - Raitersaich - Wendsdorf - Großhabersdorf - Unterschlauersbach - Oberreichenbach - Cadolzburg - Alte Veste. Das macht ca. 55km, mit genug Möglichkeiten, noch etwas zu verlängern . Fahrtechnisch nicht übermäßig anspruchsvoll (wobei man aber durch eine kleine Umwege da auch was machen könnte  ). Wäre halt mal was längeres.

Oder halt wie üblich zwei Stunden Fahrzeit, was ich halt sonst immer gefahren bin von der Veste aus. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Waldschreck (20. Oktober 2006)

@ reo-fahrer

Hi Stefan,
wann willst du denn fahren? Wollte zwar Samstag mal zu Hause bischen was machen, aber bei dem Wetter ...

Mal schaun ob ichs schaff.

Gruß Peter


----------



## showman (20. Oktober 2006)

Nur mal so zur Info.

Laut meiner Top 50 werdens mit allem drum und dran ca. 55 Km und keine Ahnung wieviel Hm. Auf jeden Fall aber Morgen Abend nochmal hier reinschaun wegen eventueller Wetteränderungen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2006)

Lecker, freu mich scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (20. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Was wir machen können, wäre folgendes: Ich hab im Sommer mal 'ne Tour abgefahren, deren Streckenverlauf sieht so aus: Alte Veste - Banderbach - Bronnamberg - Winterdorf - Weitersdorf - Trettendorf - Raitersaich - Wendsdorf - Großhabersdorf - Unterschlauersbach - Oberreichenbach - Cadolzburg - Alte Veste. Das macht ca. 55km, mit genug Möglichkeiten, noch etwas zu verlängern . Fahrtechnisch nicht übermäßig anspruchsvoll (wobei man aber durch eine kleine Umwege da auch was machen könnte  ). Wäre halt mal was längeres.
> 
> Oder halt wie üblich zwei Stunden Fahrzeit, was ich halt sonst immer gefahren bin von der Veste aus.



Moin ,

also Veste und Cadolzburg sagt mir noch was den Rest hab ich nie gehört. Von mir aus können wir gerne länger fahren . Wer kommt den noch mit? clara70 hat ja dieses Wochenende keine Zeit. Wann willst du denn los morgen, wenn wir die lange Tour fahren würden?

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## calicalina (20. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> also Veste und Cadolzburg sagt mir noch was den Rest hab ich nie gehört. Von mir aus können wir gerne länger fahren . Wer kommt den noch mit? clara70 hat ja dieses Wochenende keine Zeit. Wann willst du denn los morgen, wenn wir die lange Tour fahren würden?
> 
> ...


Hallo,
habst ihr schon mal aufs Wetter geschaut? Morgen solls Regnen. Wenns Wetter passt würde ich evtl. auch gerne mitfahren. 
Grüße
Dani


----------



## thyrax (20. Oktober 2006)

calicalina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habst ihr schon mal aufs Wetter geschaut? Morgen solls Regnen. Wenns Wetter passt würde ich evtl. auch gerne mitfahren.
> Grüße
> Dani



achwas wetter... 
Regensachen und gut is


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2006)

Wetter? also gerade war's durchaus brauchbar 
Hier ist mal eine Karte der Tour, die ich so vorschlagen würde:




Wir können schon um 13Uhr los, dann hätten wir über 5 Stunden Zeit, bevor es dunkel wird. Sollte denke ich reichen für 55km.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thyrax (20. Oktober 2006)

sieht doch ganz gut aus die Tour. 13Uhr ist ok. Dann kann ich vorher noch nen bisserl was machen. 

Also dann wohl bis morgen. Und wenn es wirklich Hunde und Katzen und wie aus Kübeln regnet da schaun mer halt nochmal  

Also bis dann denn,
Henning

p.s.: Wer kommt noch? Hände hoch


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Oktober 2006)

Warum macht ihr keine von Samstag auf Sonntag Tour?


----------



## thyrax (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi Spongebob,

wärste da mal dabei? 
Hab leider noch keine geeignete Lampe für nen nightride :/  

Aber wär eigentlich mal ne Idee. Allerdings dann lieber im Sommer da isses wärmer und hat nachts keinen Frost!

Ciao
Henning


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (20. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wetter? also gerade war's durchaus brauchbar
> Hier ist mal eine Karte der Tour, die ich so vorschlagen würde:
> 
> 
> ...



mhh, wollte auch mal mit Euch ne Runde drehen, aber 5h kann ich kaum aufbringen, schaunmermal


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Hi Spongebob,
> 
> wärste da mal dabei?
> Hab leider noch keine geeignete Lampe für nen nightride :/
> ...



Bei sowas wäre ich dabei 

Aber dann ehr Freitag auf Samstag. Weil Samstag Abend geht man doch lieber weg und so


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Oktober 2006)

wie sieht's denn nun aus mit 13 Uhr an der Veste? wollt ihr wirklich fahren gehen oder eher nicht so?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschreck (21. Oktober 2006)

@thyrax , reo-fahrer

hi ihr,
werd heute bei dem wetter doch mal meine sachen zu hause erledigen  
braucht nicht auf mich warten, aber viel spaß bei der tour  

gruß peter


----------



## thyrax (21. Oktober 2006)

hmm also unbeding muss ich nicht raus. 
hier regnets grade ziemlich.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Oktober 2006)

also ich bekenne mich als Warmduscher und sag die Tour ab.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## showman (21. Oktober 2006)

Also wir sind ultraharte Obergeräte   und starten morgen um 10 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein. Hab die Runde heut mal zum Teil abgecheckt. Geht alles (bis auf die Holztreppen   ) Wetter soll morgen ja wieder besser sein. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (21. Oktober 2006)

Sorry, dass ich schon wieder absagen muss, aber mein Fuß hat sich gestern wieder deutlich zurückgemeldet. Werde das Wochenende auf jeden Fall noch pausieren müssen.  

Trotzdem viel Spaß morgen bei der Tour.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Oktober 2006)

ich meld mich mal provisorisch an, kann aber für nix garantieren, weil ich seit heut nachmittag ein ziehen in der nierengegend habe. kein plan, was das ist. ist mir gänzlich neu. entschieden wird morgen früh.


----------



## -Fish- (21. Oktober 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich meld mich mal provisorisch an, kann aber für nix garantieren, weil ich seit heut nachmittag ein ziehen in der nierengegend habe. kein plan, was das ist. ist mir gänzlich neu. entschieden wird morgen früh.



Nierensteine......kenn mich da aus  

Fish


----------



## speedy_j (21. Oktober 2006)

-Fish- schrieb:


> Nierensteine......kenn mich da aus
> 
> Fish



so alt bin ich doch noch gar nicht.   trinken tue ich auch immer fleissig.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Oktober 2006)

ich lass es heut lieber. scheint so, dass ich mir die nieren verkühlt habe und ich keine ahnung habe, ob da so eine ausfahrt noch mehr schaden verursachen kann.

euch viel spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (22. Oktober 2006)

guten morgen,

der aktenstapel im büro swingt mich heute zuhause zu bleiben. zumindest kann ich eben nicht den ganzen tag weg. sorry

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (22. Oktober 2006)

Schade,

naja. Wetter is gut. Wird a schöne Tour durch den Herbstwald  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (22. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Schade,
> 
> naja. Wetter is gut. Wird a schöne Tour durch den Herbstwald
> 
> Gruß Showman



jepp, wünsch euch viel spaß und trockene fahrt  das nächstemal bin ich wieder an bord.

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (22. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Schade,
> 
> naja. Wetter is gut. Wird a schöne Tour durch den Herbstwald
> 
> Gruß Showman



Viel Vernügen, ich hoffe ab nächster Woche kann ich wieder mit!
Ein wunderschöner Herbsttag ist das heute!


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub, er ist alleine los gefahren


----------



## blacksurf (22. Oktober 2006)

wieso? Es ist einer der genialsten Herbsttage überhaupt.
Ich war auch 2 Stündchen unterwegs
Schade das ich noch nicht 100% gesund bin
Blacksurf ist mächtig neidisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (22. Oktober 2006)

Moin moin,

so wieder zurück von showis genialer Tour. Vielen Danke nochmal an showman war eine echt schöne Tour durch einen wunderschönen (trockenen) herbstlichen Wald  
Alle die zu Hause geblieben sind oder mussten haben echt was verpasst. 

Also machts gut bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt 

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## smerles (22. Oktober 2006)

Verdammt... Ich beneide euch


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2006)

Ja , war wirklich ne ober ober tolle tour, und hab endlich mal die schwarzachschlucht gesehen, showie is scho der beste 
nochmals vielen dank an dir, nur schad das wir nicht mehr zur abfahrt gekommen sind , die ich am anfang machen wollte, aber die läuft ja nicht weg.
Wir müssen unbedingt mal in der fränkischen ,meine trailrunde fahren,gefällt dir bestimmt, ausser die bergauf etappen 
tschau metzi


----------



## blacksurf (22. Oktober 2006)

der soll nich rumzicken, das bissle bergauf
Fränkische ist eine gute Idee


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> der soll nich rumzicken, das bissle bergauf
> Fränkische ist eine gute Idee



Hey blacky
glaub ich hab showie soweit mal in der fränkischen zu biken, aber die trailtour is scho etwas technisch, hat zwar nur ca 30km und 680hm, aber die trails auf dieser runde haben alles was ich gerne fahre, viele spitzkehren, viele wurzeln, steile verblockte abfahrten und einige stufen,, macht voll spass, wenn mans mag, aber man lernd auch was dabei,vieleicht geht heuer nochwas,schad das ihr heut nicht dabei wart,war echt schön.
metzi


----------



## blacksurf (22. Oktober 2006)

ja, sehr schade. Aber mein Daumen ist leider noch nicht ok und meine ErkÃ¤ltung erst am abklingen, dafÃ¼r war die Tour heute zu langeâ¦
Ist aber eine schÃ¶ne Tour, ich bin die ja schon Ã¶fters gefahren auch schon bei -5 grad
Solange ich mich nicht zu Tode stÃ¼rze oder man auch absteigen kann wÃ¤re ich dabei, wenn ich wieder fit bin.
Kosseine habe ich ja auch Ã¼berlebt


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ja, sehr schade. Aber mein Daumen ist leider noch nicht ok und meine Erkältung erst am abklingen, dafür war die Tour heute zu lange
> Ist aber eine schöne Tour, ich bin die ja schon öfters gefahren auch schon bei -5 grad
> Solange ich mich nicht zu Tode stürze oder man auch absteigen kann wäre ich dabei, wenn ich wieder fit bin.
> Kosseine habe ich ja auch überlebt



Super
wennst wieder fit bist, und das wetter noch mitspielt mach me was aus, und absteigen und schieben kann man, auch keine absturzgefahr.


----------



## showman (22. Oktober 2006)

*Der perfekte Biketag*

Heute war echt der perfekte Biketag. Mit dabei die M&M`s, Weichling, thyrax und meine Wenigkeit. Los gings am Steinbrüchlein über den alten Kanal. 







vorbei am Brückkanal und durch die Schwarzachschlucht






die übrigens ne Totalsanierung erhalten hat und deshalb wieder zu 100% fahrbar is ohne nasse Füße zu bekommen. 






In Ochenbruck angekommen standen dann die ersten Entscheidungen auf dem Programm. Entweder bis Burgthann und durch den Thanngraben zurück oder den genialen Tag voll ausnutzen und weiter nach Ungelstätten. Gesagt getan. Es ging weiter den Thanngraben rauf, zur Sophienquelle und als kleines Adventue Schmankerl noch durch die Teufelskirche.






Dann nur noch schnell an Altdorf vorbei, durch Röttenbach und schon waren wir in der Klamm. Die restlichen Km in die Scheune waren dann nur noch Formsache. Kurzerhand wurde schnell eine Bierzeltgarnitur in die Sonne gestellt was den Aufenthalt schon sehr angenehm gestaltete   Zurück gings dann durch die komplette Klamm, Brunner Berg und natürlich den Buck mit Steilstufe und Käskoungabfahrt. Weichling hat uns an der Stromschneise schon verlassen weil für ihn ja nach Erlangen ging. Nach kurzer Pause am TG entschied thyrax dann doch noch mit zum Steinbrüchlein zu fahren obwohl er ja eigentlich aus Nbg. kommt. Weiter gings dann über Fischbach (Gruß an die Waldarbeiter die uns eine saubere Trage/Kletterpassage beschert haben) und Moorenbrunn zum Steinbrüchlein. Zusammen warens dann ca. 70 Km und ungefähr 500 Hm. Danke an meine Mitfahrer/innen das sie dabei waren und die Wanderer die heute zum Frühstück eine ordentliche Portion Freundlichkeit bekommen haben. Gab nicht einen bösen Blick heute  

@ Metzi, über des mit der Fränkischen plaudern wir nommal  
@ Schätzla, wenn ich rauffahr mußt du aber dann auch runter *fahren*  
@ smerles, kannst uns echt beneiden   
@ poröser Schwamm, wenn du mal mitfahren würdest müßt ich zwar nimmer alleine losfahren, aber ich käme alleine Heim  

Gruß Showman


----------



## DABAIKA (23. Oktober 2006)

hi,  mich würde mal interessieren wie  der wandererbetrieb in der schwarzachschlucht war weil wo-ende,und sicher viieeele bürger mit ohne fahrrad oder/und mit stöckchen unterwegs oder? auch wenn die net böse schauen,stehen se trotzdem immer im weg 

p.s muss mich euch mal anschliessen,scho wegen dem pizzaplauder


----------



## Beerchen (23. Oktober 2006)

DABAIKA schrieb:


> ... scho wegen dem pizzaplauder


Apropos Pizzaplauder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wann ist eigentlich der nächste Pizzaplauder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *malzucoffeerüberzwinker* 
(diesen Monat wird er anscheinend durch den Kaffee-Plauder nach dem Halloween-Nightride ersetzt  )


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. Oktober 2006)

ich überleg mal wegen pizzaplauderdatum  thread wird die nächsten stunden eröffnet *gG*

grüße coffee


----------



## Achtung71 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

sollte interesse bestehen könnte ich nächsten Sonntag eine Tour in Dietfurt ca. 1 Stunde mit dem Auto von Fürth anbieten. Der Weg ist sehr schön 30 km (650 hm)mit viel Singeltrails. Das reizvolle an der Strecke ist der farbige Laubwald. 

Gruss 

M.

P.S.: Die Tour war mal in der Bike
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=329&nodeid=22

Es ist bei dem LIINK die Tour 3.


----------



## showman (23. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm,

Kommendes Woende is bei mir schlecht weil da wollt ich eigentlich bei passendem Wetter nommal zum OKO. Is das letzte Woende wo der Lift läuft  

Gruß Showman


----------



## smerles (23. Oktober 2006)

Pff... Musst halt ma nauf tretn  Aber wenigstens kannst du treten  Muss immernoch humpeln. Schöne Fotos... Bin immernoch neidisch


----------



## showman (23. Oktober 2006)

DABAIKA schrieb:


> hi,  mich würde mal interessieren wie  der wandererbetrieb in der schwarzachschlucht war weil wo-ende,und sicher viieeele bürger mit ohne fahrrad oder/und mit stöckchen unterwegs oder? auch wenn die net böse schauen,stehen se trotzdem immer im weg
> 
> p.s muss mich euch mal anschliessen,scho wegen dem pizzaplauder



So schlimm wars eigentlich gar net. Sind überall gut durchgekommen und mußten auch kein einziges mal absteigen. War mir schon fast unheimlich  Auch in der Klamm null Probs. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> ich überleg mal wegen pizzaplauderdatum  thread wird die nächsten stunden eröffnet *gG*
> 
> grüße coffee



LÜGE!


----------



## Dolomo (24. Oktober 2006)

@Achtung71:

Sind die Touren tatsächlich Ausgeschildert worden? Ich bin 2003 eine der drei Touren nachgefahren (die, bei der man am Schwimmbad vorbeikommt, ich glaube "Wotansburg" - bin mir aber nicht sicher) und hatte erhebliche Orientierungsprobleme, die ich sonst eigentlich nicht so habe. So wurden aus der Angegebener Zeit ganz leicht das doppelte (ohne Einkehr!). Aber schei wars trotzdem, wenn auch erheblich Anstrengender (für mich) als im Bike Text zu erwarten gewesen wäre.
Vielleicht kannst du mir auch die Tourenbeschreibungen oder Overlays nochmals zukommen lassen.

Grüße
Dolomo


----------



## Didi123 (24. Oktober 2006)

Dolomo schrieb:


> (...)Ich bin 2003 eine der drei Touren nachgefahren (die, bei der man am Schwimmbad vorbeikommt, ich glaube "Wotansburg" - bin mir aber nicht sicher) und hatte erhebliche Orientierungsprobleme, die ich sonst eigentlich nicht so habe. So wurden aus der Angegebener Zeit ganz leicht das doppelte (ohne Einkehr!) (...)



So gings mir am Sonntag auf der Pegnitztal-Tour (Tour 1 aus der Bike 10/06), da stimmt gegen Ende irgendwas mit dem Roadbook nicht (WP51/52).
Liegt wahrscheinlich am Autor, das ist nämlich der gleiche Schreiberling! 

Wobei das Gefahre nach Roadbook eh tierisch nervt, ich fahr lieber nach Karte...


----------



## Dolomo (24. Oktober 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:


> So gings mir am Sonntag auf der Pegnitztal-Tour (Tour 1 aus der Bike 10/06), da stimmt gegen Ende irgendwas mit dem Roadbook nicht (WP51/52).
> Liegt wahrscheinlich am Autor, das ist nämlich der gleiche Schreiberling!
> 
> Wobei das Gefahre nach Roadbook eh tierisch nervt, ich fahr lieber nach Karte...




Ich bin auch nach Karte gefahren und habs nicht gefunden. Ziemlich Schade, denn es ist wunderbar dort gewesen. Aber wenn man sich nur ärgert weil man den Weg nicht findet ist´s nicht mehr so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (24. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Kommendes Woende is bei mir schlecht weil da wollt ich eigentlich bei passendem Wetter nommal zum OKO. Is das letzte Woende wo der Lift läuft
> 
> Gruß Showman



da kenn ich noch welche die das vor haben


----------



## speedy_j (25. Oktober 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> da kenn ich noch welche die das vor haben





das sieht laut jetzigem wetterbericht total beschissen aus.
vielleicht doch eine tour hier?


----------



## RedBullTeam (25. Oktober 2006)

hi ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort!! Alle touren im Altmühltal zwischen Greding und Kehlheim kann ich führen!! Des is praktisch meine Hausstrecke!! Also falls jemand interesse hat... aber net dieses wochenende weil ich da keine zeit hab!  

Jemand intresse hat würde gern am 11. oder 12 November mal wieder a tour machen also wer lust hat....

Wäre echt mal eine klasse idee ich hab nämlich viele Tolle singletrails in letzter zeit gefunden!!

Gruß RedBull


----------



## thyrax (27. Oktober 2006)

n'Abend Zusammen,

wollt mal hören ob am Sonntag bikemäßig was geht? 
Wir wollen evtl. (wenns nicht regnet ) ne kleine Tour ab Nürnberg Marienbergpark machen Richtung Tennenlohe/Kugelfang. Treffpunkt wäre 10:30Uhr am Parkplatz Kilianstrasse / Marienbergpark. Zurück sind wir spätestens bis 15Uhr. 

Wer kommt mit? Da ich mich nicht ganz so gut auskenne wäre es schön, wenn sich noch jemand findet der sich dort oben gut auskennt . 
Oder ist sonst noch ne Tour geplant?

Also bis dann denn,
thyrax


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2006)

also ich bin samstags so ab 16 Uhr weg, Partytour nach Leipzig  und irgendwann am Sonntag wieder hier. Sieht bei mir also erstmal schlecht aus, sowohl mit guiden als auch mit mitfahren  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> also ich bin samstags so ab 16 Uhr weg, Partytour nach Leipzig  und irgendwann am Sonntag wieder hier. Sieht bei mir also erstmal schlecht aus, sowohl mit guiden als auch mit mitfahren
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



WILL MIT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2006)

nope, diesmal nicht. Privatparty.

Aber ich sag dir bescheid, wenn beispielsweise Matthias Tanzmann mal in Nürnberg ist.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (27. Oktober 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nope, diesmal nicht. Privatparty.
> 
> Aber ich sag dir bescheid, wenn beispielsweise Matthias Tanzmann mal in Nürnberg ist.
> 
> ...



der war doch erst da. den verschlägt es so schnell nicht wieder hier her, in dieses langweilige kaff.


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> n'Abend Zusammen,
> 
> wollt mal hören ob am Sonntag bikemäßig was geht?
> Wir wollen evtl. (wenns nicht regnet ) ne kleine Tour ab Nürnberg Marienbergpark machen Richtung Tennenlohe/Kugelfang. Treffpunkt wäre 10:30Uhr am Parkplatz Kilianstrasse / Marienbergpark. Zurück sind wir spätestens bis 15Uhr.
> ...



Also, ich guide ne tour am sonntag früh um 10uhr inder fränkischen mit ne rennradgruppe, (die im winter mountainbike fahren) ca 45km und 800hm. Fahrtechnisch leicht. kommt aber aufn wetter an, da sie für sonntag müll gemeldet haben, und bei regen wirds verschoben. wennst du mit willst melde dich, wegen anfahrtsbeschreibung.
gruss metzi


----------



## thyrax (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi Peter,

vielen Dank für dein ANgebot aber fränkische wird uns zu spät, da die eine Mitfahrerin um 15Uhr einen Termin hat. Und ich denke mal mit An- und Abfahrt wird das später werden bei dir? 

Aber wenn ihr wieder mal fahrt kannste ja mal bescheid sagen. 

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## thyrax (29. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> n'Abend Zusammen,
> 
> wollt mal hören ob am Sonntag bikemäßig was geht?
> Wir wollen evtl. (wenns nicht regnet ) ne kleine Tour ab Nürnberg Marienbergpark machen Richtung Tennenlohe/Kugelfang. Treffpunkt wäre 10:30Uhr am Parkplatz Kilianstrasse / Marienbergpark. Zurück sind wir spätestens bis 15Uhr.
> ...



Moin,

also ich sage hiermit die Tour offiziell ab . Uns kommt zuviel Wasser vom Himmel  

Mal schauen, obs dieses Jahr nochmal was wird.

Ciao und "schönen" Sonntag noch,
Henning


----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich sage hiermit die Tour offiziell ab . Uns kommt zuviel Wasser vom Himmel
> 
> ...



Hallo henning,wärste mit in der fränkischen gefahren, sind gerade heim gekommen und nicht mal nass geworden,  hatten sogar sonnige abschnitte und wanderer waren auch fast keine unterwegs
Gruss metzi


----------



## thyrax (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi Peter,

ja hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst. Aber da kann man nix machen. Wär auch nen bisschen spät geworden, da einerseits meine Mitfahrerin um drei wieder zu Hause sein wollte und andererseits ich selbst um sechs noch nen Termin für ne Wohnungsbesichtigung hatte.

Aber irgendwann klappts bestimmt mal mit ner Runde in der Fränkischen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich inzwischen schon über ein Jahr hier wohne und noch nicht einmal richtig in der Fränkischen war .

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Oktober 2006)

für kurzentschlossene: 
morgen, Mittwoch um 9 Uhr in Igensdorf am Edeka-Parkplatz. Ich werd' die Tour 12 aus dem Bikeguide fränkischen Schweiz fahren. Also 27km und 910hm. Mitfahrer sind willkommen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> für kurzentschlossene:
> morgen, Mittwoch um 9 Uhr in Igensdorf am Edeka-Parkplatz. Ich werd' die Tour 12 aus dem Bikeguide fränkischen Schweiz fahren. Also 27km und 910hm. Mitfahrer sind willkommen
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



wenn du mal nicht solche utopischen startzeiten vorschlagen würdest, dann würde ich auch mal mitfahren. 27 km und 900hm klingen nämlich ganz schön interessant. 
vielleicht ein nächstes mal.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2006)

wir waren auch nur zu viert  
sonst aber recht nett: von Igensdorf auf den Hetzles rauf, dann oben auf dem Hetzles Richtung Westen bis Ermreus, von dort nach Weingarts, Regensberg ( :kotz: ) und dann übern Teufelstisch nach Igensdorf zurück.

Mal sehen, was das Wetter die nächsten Wochen so macht, wenn es etwas besser wird, können wir ja nochmal sowas fahren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (8. November 2006)

Wie schauts aus am Sonntag? Geht was? 

Gruß Showman


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. November 2006)

naja, kälter wirds. Aber was solls ein wenig fahren geht immer  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Beerchen (8. November 2006)

Sonntag kann ich voraussichtlich auch 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Coffee (9. November 2006)

sorry kann sonntag nicht, da will ich aufs crossrennen in fürth.

coffee


----------



## dermaddin (9. November 2006)

Am Samstag sind die Wetterprognosen eh besser. 
Ich höre Ungelstätten rufen und ich glaube der Käskuchn wartet schon auf uns


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> sorry kann sonntag nicht, da will ich aufs crossrennen in fürth.
> 
> coffee



ist das schon diesen Sonntag? Am Dienstag war ich am Hotel Forsthaus unterwegs und da hingen noch keine Plakate rum, wann es ist. 

Dann könnten wir es ja so machen wie letztes Jahr: vormittags ein wenig biken gehen und ab Mittag beim Crossrennen zuschauen. Auch wenn der Martin dann alleine Käsekuchen essen muß  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## showman (9. November 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Am Samstag sind die Wetterprognosen eh besser.
> Ich höre Ungelstätten rufen und ich glaube der Käskuchn wartet schon auf uns



Naja, Samstag ginge evtl. auch. Da könnt Showgirl dann auch mit. Weiß aber noch net genau.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (9. November 2006)

ich bin für Samstag radeln und sonntag radeln + crossrennen *hehe*


----------



## Riddick (9. November 2006)

Bei wird's wahrscheinlich nix: Hund krank, Frau fährt in den Urlaub, und mein Junior will auch irgendwie beschäftigt werden.  Ich fahr' halt im Geiste auf'm Ergometer mit.  


Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (9. November 2006)

Hi,

bei mir wirds dieses Wochenende leider auch nix. Zumindest nicht hier in Nürnberg und Umgebung. Ich fahr mal wieder zu meinen Eltern. Denke ich werd dann Sonntag den Taunus ein wenig unsicher machen . 

Also bis dann denn,
Henning


----------



## oBATMANo (9. November 2006)

Bin dabei 

EDIT:
Sind Samstag auf ne Hochzeitsfeier in München eingeladen.
Hatte ich total verdrängt


----------



## showman (10. November 2006)

Nabend übliche Verdächtige. 

Morgen (Samstag) um 11 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz zwecks Scheunenausfahrt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (10. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Nabend übliche Verdächtige.
> 
> Morgen (Samstag) um 11 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz zwecks Scheunenausfahrt.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Samstag kann ich diesmal leider nicht  

und Sonntag wirds wahrscheinlich auch nichts  


Euch viel Spass 
Martin


----------



## weichling (11. November 2006)

Samstag gehts bei mir auch nicht. 

Wann gehts am Sonntag nach Fürth zum Crossrennen? 


weichling


----------



## Mupuckl (11. November 2006)

genau, gibt es ne Website mit Infos zum Crossrennen?


frankenrabiator.blog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. November 2006)

also crossrennen fürth:

sonntag 12.11.2006

los gehts mit hobby + junioren usw. schon um glaub gegen 11 uhr. dann 13 uhr glaub damen und ab 14 uhr herren (alles ohne gewähr)

start/ziel ist in der gegend am hotel forsthaus wo es in den wald geht. leider bietet das web wenig infos :-(

ich werde ab ca 13 uhr dort sein in zivil ohen bike 

hoffe wir sehen uns 

ACHTUNG!! doch noch INFOS gefunden


coffee


----------



## showman (12. November 2006)

dermaddin schrieb:


> Am Samstag sind die Wetterprognosen eh besser.


        

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (12. November 2006)

naja stimmt sogar - schau mal raus!
ich fands trotzdem schön und heute schwimmste im Tiergarten weg


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2006)

Also bei uns ist eben in dem Moment seit 39,3478 Stunden Dauerniesel  zum ersten mal ein Stück orginal blauer Himmel durchgekommen. 

G.


----------



## dermaddin (12. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Gruß Showman



Zwischen welchem Wolkenbruch kann ich Dein Lachen einsortieren 
Bist Du wohl bei dem tollen Wetter schon wieder unterwegs?

Gruss
Martin


----------



## showman (12. November 2006)

Bei uns hat fast den ganzen Vormittag die Sonne geschienen. Nur ein kleiner Schauer. Bin aber heute faul.

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (15. November 2006)

Sonntag 10 Uhr Steinbrüchlein. Freiwillige vor sonst muß ich welche bestimmen und als Bestimmer darf ich des   . Grober Plan: Sophienquelle hin und zurück.

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (15. November 2006)

ich fahre mit
gruss metzi


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2006)

hey Showi, Drängeln gehört bestaft  

Sonntag 10.30 an der Veste, halt mal wieder ein wenig den Landkreis Fürth unsicher machen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. November 2006)

Also wenn am Sonntag was ab Steinbrüchla ginge wär ich dabei. 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. November 2006)

Kleine Planänderung: 11Uhr statt 10.30Uhr.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thyrax (16. November 2006)

Hi Leutz,

jetzt muss man sich am Sonntag wieder zerreißen. Gleich zwei Touren. Mal schauen bei welcher ich mitfahre. 

@reo-fahrer:
Wo solls denn bei dir genau hingehen? Und wie weit & lange haste denn geplant?

@showman:
gleiche Fragen wie an reo-fahrer. 

Man sieht sich! 
Ciao,
Henning


----------



## showman (16. November 2006)

Kommt aufs Wetter drauf an. Wollt vom Steinbrüchle zur Sophienquelle und zurück. Ca. 45 Km. Überleg mir aber grad ne Alternative weil die Wurzelpfade ja sowas von rutschig sind das rum is. Könnten evtl nochmal die Scheunentour (35 Km)fahren oder in der Umgebung von Roth (20-60 Km).

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Wetter drauf an. Wollt vom Steinbrüchle zur Sophienquelle und zurück. Ca. 45 Km. Überleg mir aber grad ne Alternative weil die Wurzelpfade ja sowas von rutschig sind das rum is. Könnten evtl nochmal die Scheunentour (35 Km)fahren oder in der Umgebung von Roth (20-60 Km).



Also die Alternativvorschläge hören sich auch verlockend an


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. November 2006)

bei mir werden's auch so um die 30km. Was man in ca. 2 Stunden so schafft. Entweder ist mal wieder Druidenstein angesagt oder es geht Richtung Raitersaich. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## showman (18. November 2006)

Also es bleibt beim Steinbrüchle um 10 Uhr. 

@ Mr. Hardtail, schaust das du so um 9:30 Uhr in SC am Bahnhof bist. Sammel dich dann dort auf.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (18. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> @ Mr. Hardtail, schaust das du so um 9:30 Uhr in SC am Bahnhof bist. Sammel dich dann dort auf.



Echt super, dass du mich mitgenommen hättest. Hab heut aber feststellen müssen, dass mein Fuß wieder rumzickt  Werde wohl nächste Woche nochmal zu Doc gehen müssen 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß morgen

Matthias


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2006)

alles klar, bin um 10.00uhr am steinbrüchlein
tschau metzi, geh jetzt karpfen essen


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. November 2006)

@ reo-fahrer

steht das Angebot mit 11.00 Uhr Alte Veste noch.
Da ich aus Langenzenn komme und sowiso am Dillenberg 
rumkurve würde mir die Tour nach Raitersaich mehr zusagen.
Wieviele werden denn dabei sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. November 2006)

ja, Angebot steht freilich noch. Sicher weiß ich von 2 Leuten, das sie kommen. Ob es mehr werden, muß man sehen. Waren bisher immer so 5-10 Leute

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## 0815p (19. November 2006)

So,an alle die,die tour heute verpasst haben 
ihr habt wirklich was verpasst, war total super bein steinbrüchlein, viele viele singeltrails,a gut schäuferla und meine abfahrt,die noch offen war hat auch geklappt. Danke an showie, war super heute und nass sind wir auch ned geworden Hoffe thomas hat die heimreise noch überstanden, hut ab das er so gut durchgehalten hat
tschau metzi


----------



## showman (19. November 2006)

*Das sterben des Herrn A aus H* 

zurück von einer genialen Spätherbstfrühwintertour. Los gings am Steinbrüchlein. Mit Dabei Metzi, Thomas A aus H mit schwerem Gerät und meine Wenigkeit. 







Da Herr A aus H letzte Woche noch große Sprüche geklopft hat von wegen herbrennen und so mußte eine Strecke gewählt werden die mit dem Panzer schier unmöglich ist. Also gings erst mal des volle Wurzelprogramm übern Glasersberg und durchs Wernloch zur Todesabfahrt in Wendelstein. Metzi zeigte dann gleich mal wie`s geht aber Herr A aus H hatte vehement dagen protestiert aber auch nur einen cm da runterzufahren. 






Naja, so sins halt die Eisenbahner. Hatt mich eigentlich schon gewundert das er es bis hierher überlebt hatt. Er hatte aber aufgrund des moderaten Tempos eine reelle Überlebenschance. Naja um sein sterben net gar so früh einsetzen zu lassen gings dann erst mal am alten Kanal entlang bis zur Schwarzachschlucht, durch diese durch bis nach Burgthann wo`s erstmal Schäuferle und Karpfen gab   Auf einmal meldete sich mein Handy. Am anderen Ende der Seealpenschinder Weichling. Er war grad in der Scheune. Weils ja gar net soweit weg is verabredeten wir uns am Eingang des Thanngrabens um den Rest der Tour gemeinsam zu fahren. Mit dicken Bäuchen schleppten wir uns wieder zu unseren Pferdchen. Leider vergaß ich zu erwähnen das es nach der Rast erstmal derb bergauf geht bis dann endlich die Abfahrt zur Sophienquelle anstand   Sogleich stellten sich bei Herrn A aus H erste Verschleißerscheinungen ein und er zog es vor den Panzer des Weges zu schieben. An der Sophienquelle wägte er sich siegessicher in Sicherheit da doch der entfernteste Punkt unserer beschwerlichen Reise erreicht war. Das die Wurzeln heute sehr glatt waren hatte er inzwischen auch bemerkt. Umso mehr freute er sich über den 19% igen Anstieg rauf nach Altenthann. Auf dem Stück Straße das dann folgte erlangte Herr A aus H dann auch wieder eine weitgehend normale Gesichtsfarbe   Nur kurz mußten wir auf Weichling warten um uns dann in den Thanngraben zu werfen. 






Herr A aus H erwies sich aber als äußerst wiederstandsfähig und meisterte diese Passage weitgehend problemlos   Hatte extra mein GPS dabei um mir die Stelle zu merken wo wir ihn vergraben   Aber zu früh gefreut. Naja, ein paar Trümpfe hatte ich scho noch im Ärmel. Der nächste folgte sogleich mit einer Pfadauffahrt nach Rummelsberg. Dann wieder gemütliches dahinrollen bis nach Feucht wo wir erneut einkehrten um schnell noch einen Cappucino, Latte Macciato und Kuchen einzuwerfen weil das dicke Ende kommt ja bekanntlich zum Schluß. Nur Herr A aus H hatte natürlich keine Ahnung davon was noch anstehen sollte.






Nach der kleinen Stärkung gings dann weiter am Jägersee vorbei und am alten Kanal zurück bis nach Wendelstein. Jetzt begann das entgültige sterben des Herrn A aus H. Ich scheuchte ihn nochmal durch die ganzen derben Wurzeltrails mit einer Extraschleife über den Glasersberg und um den Steinbruch. Hier konnte man nochmal die ganzen Farben bewundern die so ein Eisenbahnergesicht bekommen kann   Nochmals vielen Dank für die beeindruckende Vorführung   Um dem schweren Leiden des Herrn A aus H dann doch mal ein Ende zu setzen gings dann zurück zum Auto welches wir ja scho vor 45 Minuten ohne Wurzeltrails und Extraauffahrten erreichen hätten können   Hatte am Ende echt Angst des er platzt  

Aber er hat sich als äußerst wiedestandsfähig und zäh erwiesen. Zumal er ja mit einem 20 Kilo Panzer unterwegs war. Deshalb mein vollster Respekt für diese Leistung. Obendrein war es seine erste Mountainbiketour überhaupt (und warscheinlich auch die Letzte  ) mit einem zu kleinen Bike und zu kurzer Sattelstütze. Von der fehlenden Fahrpraxis mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Dafür gibts vier von fünf möglichen Sternchen ****

Zum Schluß die Moral von der Geschicht: Traue einem Eisenbahner nicht  

Gruß Showman


----------



## DaHype (20. November 2006)

1a Artikel Jürgen 

das ist echt super zum lesen


----------



## showman (21. November 2006)

Ächdung,

weils am Sonntag ja wieder besser werden soll mit dem Wetter werd ich mal wieder die Gegend um Roth unsicher machen. Schau dann mal so um 10:14 Uhr am Bahnhof vorbei falls jemand mitwill.

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Ächdung,
> 
> weils am Sonntag ja wieder besser werden soll mit dem Wetter werd ich mal wieder die Gegend um Roth unsicher machen. Schau dann mal so um 10:14 Uhr am Bahnhof vorbei falls jemand mitwill.
> 
> Gruß Showman



mir komma warscheinlich mit,  sag aber noch bescheid am freitag. kommt showgirl auch? martina scho.
gruss metzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showgirl (21. November 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir komma warscheinlich mit,  sag aber noch bescheid am freitag. kommt showgirl auch? martina scho.
> gruss metzi



Hi Metzis,

am So. kann ich leider nicht, muß mit der Kleinen zum Schwimmkurs  .
Sag doch mal dem Wetter es soll am Samstag besser werden und nicht erst am Sonntag, weil Samstag hätt ich zeit!


----------



## 0815p (22. November 2006)

Hey showgirl
Am samstag fahren wir in der fränkischen ne tour mit paar freunden(technische tour)  ist schon ausgemacht, und sonntag halt dann in roth. Hoffe dein männe hat was feines ausgesucht.
gruss metzi


----------



## showman (23. November 2006)

Herr A aus H möchte am Sonntag nommal sterben    hat er grad gesagt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## ShogunZ (23. November 2006)

Servus miteinander!
Wo treibt ihr Euch denn genau rum?
Hätte auch mal Lust ne Tour mitzufahren?
Gruß Tom


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Herr A aus H möchte am Sonntag nommal sterben    hat er grad gesagt.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Dann müss mer aber mal mehr gas geben, Thomas is scho  a verückter, aber er hats wohl a derschmeckt des mountainbiken,also such was ordenliches raus 
damits ihn wieder gut gefällt. mal schaun ob mä desmal aweng mehr leut senn.
gruss metzi


----------



## showman (23. November 2006)

Wir starten in Roth am Bahnhof. Treffpunkt so gegen 10-10:15 Uhr. Dann gehts Richtung Eckersmühlen, Hiltpoltstein, Röttenbach und Georgensgmünd wieder zurück nach Roth. Wird ungefähr so wie hier oder da. Tempo wie immer eher gemütlich. Einkehr ist dann beim Ulli in der Südtiroler zwischen Gmünd und Roth.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2006)

Ihr habt ja Glück das ihr wählen könnt, weil bei "da" ist auf jedenfall des Wetter besser. 
Und nehmt viele Ersatzschläuche mit. Glaube des ist bei der Tour net schlecht 

G.


----------



## ShogunZ (23. November 2006)

vielleicht schua ich dann am Sonntag auch vorbei, wenns Euch recht ist. Sind ja geile Bilder.


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2006)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> vielleicht schua ich dann am Sonntag auch vorbei, wenns Euch recht ist. Sind ja geile Bilder.



na klar


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. November 2006)

sow ie ich das seh habt ich coole und knackige touren kommt ihr auch mal in richtung pegnitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (23. November 2006)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> vielleicht schua ich dann am Sonntag auch vorbei, wenns Euch recht ist. Sind ja geile Bilder.



Na logisch. Dann können wir mal das Fritzz testen  

@ Jörg, willst mitfahren damitst in übung bleibst wegen flicken und so  


Gruß Showman


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. November 2006)

weil eure bilder sprechen für sich


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Na logisch. Dann können wir mal das Fritzz testen
> 
> @ Jörg, willst mitfahren damitst in übung bleibst wegen flicken und so
> 
> ...




Ich mußte ja erst am nächsten Tag daheim flicken 
Wenn´s Samstag gewesen wäre hätte ich mir des fast überlegt. 

G.


----------



## showman (23. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich mußte ja erst am nächsten Tag daheim flicken
> Wenn´s Samstag gewesen wäre hätte ich mir des fast überlegt.
> 
> G.



Was gibts denn da zu überlegen???

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2006)

Noch ist ja Donnerstag und ich sitz in der Arbeit fest und da kann noch viel passieren.....
....in Roth soll ja des Wetter am Sonntag richtig gut werden 

G.


----------



## showman (23. November 2006)

Alles wird gut. Der Plattentrail is sogar jetzt a bissl "überarbeitet". Dürfte jetzt sogar Lettenbrüderfahrtechnischgut sein  

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich mußte ja erst am nächsten Tag daheim flicken
> Wenn´s Samstag gewesen wäre hätte ich mir des fast überlegt.
> 
> G.



Hey Jörg
komm scho und fahr mit, wird bestimmt lustig.
gruss metzi


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2006)

Tut mich nur übereden....ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt
Des geht doch vom gleichen Bahnhof wie beim letzten mal los, oder?
Wieviel Kilometer wollt ihr da fahren....bin zur Zeit so schwach und seh immer gleich Sterne.
Will auch nur mal so nachfragen, weil man weiß ja nie 


G.


----------



## showman (23. November 2006)

Wird genauso wie letztes mal nur ohne Platten hoff ich und der Bahnhof is auch noch da wo er schon immer war. Nur die Baustelle is wech. So a gemütliche Pussytour wirst schon schaffen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. November 2006)

Also wir fahren sicher mit, Martina hat heutige tour in der fränkischen gut überstanden,dann dürfte die morgen auch klappen.
tschau metzi


----------



## Beerchen (25. November 2006)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich auch mitfahren 

Vorausgesetzt ich komm morgen früh (nach der Feier heute abend) rechtzeitig aus'm Bett  

Falls ich bis 10:15 Uhr nicht am Bahnhof sein sollte, braucht Ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## thyrax (25. November 2006)

Hi,

also ich werd auch mitfahrn. Ich hoffe ich schaffs bis 10Uhr nach Roth. Wäre nett wenn ihr evtl. noch 5min länger warten könntet . Ich will nämlich wieder auf zwei Rädern runterfahren .

Also dann bis morgen früh!

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## OldSchool (25. November 2006)

Hi Leute,

fahre auch mit. Also bis morgen früh am Rother Bahnhof.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## showman (25. November 2006)

Na da geht ja richtig was   Bissl was zu essen einpacken. Einkehr is erst gegen Ende der Tour.

Gruß Showman


----------



## ShogunZ (26. November 2006)

Wünsch Euch mal viel Spaß...kann heut ned, aber dann beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (26. November 2006)

So,

schee wars heut mal wieder. Warscheinlich einer der schönsten Spätherbstfrühwintertage dieses Jahr. 







Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (26. November 2006)

Alle wieder daheim 
War ne super tour wiedermal, vielen dank an den Führer.
Hoffe der Winter bleibt so.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Metzi


----------



## Beerchen (26. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> So,
> schee wars heut mal wieder. Warscheinlich einer der schönsten Spätherbstfrühwintertage dieses Jahr.
> Gruß Showman


Jawoll ... sehr schee ... müssma unbedingt mal wieder machen ...

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (26. November 2006)

Die 4 Std. vollmachen haben sich dann doch noch ganz schön gezogen   Und finster wars dann auf einmal auch schon fast. Jetzt bini gut platt muß ich sagen. Der Zacken da vor Roth war die Extraeinlage.

Gruß Showman


----------



## ShogunZ (26. November 2006)

Das hört sich ja wieder mal ganz gut an. Habt ihr vor evtl. nächstes WE noch ne Tour zu fahren?


----------



## showman (26. November 2006)

Wenns Wetter paßt auf jeden Fall. Weiß nur noch net wohin. Scheune wär doch mal wieder was. Ich denk mir mal was aus. Oder wir stimmen ab:

Scheune                                        (X)
Spalt                                             ( )
Pflugsmühle                                     ( )
Tautenwind                                     ( )
Sophienquelle                                  ( )
Sophienquelle/Scheune in einer Runde  ( )

Wenn sich ein Führer findet wäre ich auch offen für Kalchreuth, aber nur unter der Bedingung das mir die Scheunenqualitätsbedienungen in der Schäuferleskneipe gezeigt werden  

Gruß Showman


----------



## thyrax (26. November 2006)

Hi,

also erstmal ein Großes Danke Schön an showman für die wirklich wunderschöne Tour !

Ich bin glücklich und ziemlich fertig gegen halb sechse zu Hause gewesen. Mein Tacho zeigt nun 122km bei guten 6h reiner Fahrzeit und knapp 9h Tourzeit (inkl. Pausen) . Auf dem Nachhauseweg isses dann doch recht schnell düster geworden, so dass ich meine neue Evo (X) mal testen konnte. Bin zufrieden mit der Lampe. Sie hat mir gut den Weg nach Hause geleuchtet . 

Hab auf dem Heimweg noch nen kleinen Schnappschuss von der Stimmung am dämmerigen Kanal gemacht: 






Ciao und bis zum nächsten mal,
thyrax


----------



## ShogunZ (26. November 2006)

Würdet ihr eher am Samstag oder am Sonntag fahren?
Momentan wär am Samstag noch das bessere Wetter angesagt, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.


----------



## showman (26. November 2006)

Könnt evtl. auch mal Samstag. Vor allem wenn da das Wetter besser ist   Wartmer halt mal bis Mi. oder Do. dann sehn wir weiter.

Gruß Showman


----------



## ShogunZ (26. November 2006)

Nächstes WE wär ich auf alle Fälle mal mit ein bzw. zwei Kumpels dabei.
Am Sonntag würde es mir persönlich besser passen, aber schau ma mal was das Wetter so macht.
Bis dahin
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. November 2006)

viel Spass Euch!
Coffee und ich sind in Berlin, das nächste Wochenende fahr ich bestimmt wieder mit


----------



## Beerchen (30. November 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Könnt evtl. auch mal Samstag. Vor allem wenn da das Wetter besser ist   Wartmer halt mal bis Mi. oder Do. dann sehn wir weiter.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Hey Showie ...
geht jetzt am Samstag was 

Samstag soll das Wetter ja noch ganz annehmbar sein  
Also so ne Scheunen-Tour würd mir auch am Samstag ganz gut gefallen  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2006)

also am Sonntag fahren der Alpenverein und ich um 11Uhr an der Veste. Insofern wäre Samstag für die Scheunentour besser  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Beerchen (30. November 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> also am Sonntag fahren der Alpenverein und ich um 11Uhr an der Veste. Insofern wäre Samstag für die Scheunentour besser
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Was wird denn das für eine Tour 
Wie weit? Wie hoch? Wie lang?
Und am wichtigsten ... kann man da noch mitfahren?


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (30. November 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Hey Showie ...
> geht jetzt am Samstag was
> 
> Samstag soll das Wetter ja noch ganz annehmbar sein
> ...



Ööööhmmmm,

Samstag hab ich nen Geheimauftrag   im Süden und am Sonntag eigentlich ne Verabredung in der Scheune. Hat sich sehr spontan ergeben.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (30. November 2006)

@showi
dann grüsse mir mal den süden


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Was wird denn das für eine Tour
> Wie weit? Wie hoch? Wie lang?
> Und am wichtigsten ... kann man da noch mitfahren?
> 
> ...



mitfahren darfst du immer, können sollte bei dir auch klappen 
Sonst werd ich 2 -3 Stunden wie immer ziellos durch den Wald steuern. Einkehr ist nur an der Veste, also keine "den ganzen Sonntag unterwegs sein aber trotzdem nur 2 Stunden auf dem Bike gesessen" Tour, sondern "2-3 Stunden fahren und bei Bedarf ein After-Tour-Bier trinken"  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thyrax (1. Dezember 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> also am Sonntag fahren der Alpenverein und ich um 11Uhr an der Veste. Insofern wäre Samstag für die Scheunentour besser
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,

wo fährt denn der DAV am Sonntag nun? Weil der Martin hat grade geschrieben, dass er ne Tour am Tiergarten macht . Oder gibts zwei Touren und man muss sich wieder entscheiden?  

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Dezember 2006)

das ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen...
Und ich hab keine Ahnung, ob die Mail oder die Webseite stimmt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (1. Dezember 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> wo fährt denn der DAV am Sonntag nun? Weil der Martin hat grade geschrieben, dass er ne Tour am Tiergarten macht . Oder gibts zwei Touren und man muss sich wieder entscheiden?





reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen...
> Und ich hab keine Ahnung, ob die Mail oder die Webseite stimmt.


Sagt mir bitte Bescheid WANN und WO am Sonntag was geht  , 
denn bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Tour zum mitfahren  

Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten   :kotz:


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Dezember 2006)

unabhängig von dem was der Alpenverein so vorhat, fahr ich auf alle Fälle um 11 an der Veste. Das einzig unsichere ist eben, ob der Alpenverein auch dort ist oder am Tiergarten. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## showman (1. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn ich den Geheimauftrag überlebe werd ich am Sonntag um 13 Uhr vom Löwensaal in die Scheune starten. Am besten nochmal Sonntag früh hier reinschaun.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (1. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Geheimauftrag überlebe ...


Da mußt Du Dir keine Gedanken machen, denn ...
*Unkraut vergeht nicht*   




showman schrieb:


> ... Am besten nochmal Sonntag früh hier reinschaun.


Wieviel Uhr ist früh


----------



## showman (1. Dezember 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr ist früh



Von 8:27,4 Uhr bis ungefähr 11:91,8 Uhr.

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (1. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Geheimauftrag überlebe werd ich am Sonntag um 13 Uhr vom Löwensaal in die Scheune starten. Am besten nochmal Sonntag früh hier reinschaun.
> 
> Gruß Showman



brauchen wir am ende eine lampe? meine ist nämlich immer noch nicht fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (2. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> brauchen wir am ende eine lampe? meine ist nämlich immer noch nicht fertig.



dann halt dich mal ran, weil bald brauchste se nicht mehr , weils dann abends wieder hell ist  .

Ciao bis morgen am Saal,
thyrax


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2006)

thyrax schrieb:


> dann halt dich mal ran, weil bald brauchste se nicht mehr , weils dann abends wieder hell ist  .
> 
> Ciao bis morgen am Saal,
> thyrax


 ich kann die immer gebrauchen. im sommer bleibt es in der nacht auch dunkel  
wird schon in den nächsten tagen.


----------



## showman (3. Dezember 2006)

Moin, moin,

also ich scheide heut aus. Kränkel a bissl und will des net zu einem erwachsenen Schnupfen auswachsen lassen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Sundance (3. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,

superstarke Tour gestern mit den Franken. Danke für die Wahnsinnstour.

Die Bilder sind ja auch super geworden. Ich hoffe wir fahren bald wieder mal was zusammen.

Gruß Sundance 

P.S. Gute Besserung Showman, ich bin heute auch "etwas kaputt"


----------



## showman (3. Dezember 2006)

Sundance schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> superstarke Tour gestern mit den Franken. Danke für die Wahnsinnstour.
> 
> ...



Naja, war ja auch net grad a Spazierfahrt gestern.

Gruß Showman


----------



## norman68 (3. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Naja, war ja auch net grad a Spazierfahrt gestern.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Sieht echt klasse aus eure Tour von gestern und auch noch das Wetter ein Traum.

Ciao Norman


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2006)

so, bin wieder zurück, habe schnell noch ne 3 stündige ausfahrt gemacht. SHOWIE DEI BERICHT UND FOTOS sind klasse. War aber zum schluss der tour auch ziemlich fertig, denn es war ein ziemlich langer tag gestern. sind um 2.30 auf und um 23.30 heim gekommen, aber hat sich gelohnt.
tschau metzi und gute besserung, schau das wieder bis nächste woch fit bist


----------



## Riddick (3. Dezember 2006)

@showi

Nette Pics; besonders die "Klamm" sieht interessant aus!  Da war das mit dem "Geheimauftrag" nicht mal übertrieben.  


Riddick


----------



## Beerchen (3. Dezember 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> ... und gute besserung, schau das wieder bis nächste woch fit bist


Ich glaub er ist gar nicht krank  
Hab nämlich die ganze Show-Family an der Scheune getroffen als sie in Motorsport-Manier angekommen sind, und da sah er eigentlich ziemlich gesund aus  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Ich glaub er ist gar nicht krank
> Hab nämlich die ganze Show-Family an der Scheune getroffen als sie in Motorsport-Manier angekommen sind, und da sah er eigentlich ziemlich gesund aus
> 
> 
> ...



Showi ist eben halt nur ein Poser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (3. Dezember 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Showi ist eben halt nur ein Poser



Bei der nächsten Alpentour darfst mal mit. Darf nur mein GPS net vergessen weil ich sonst die Stelle nimmer find wo wir dich dann vergraben müssen weil Gefangene gibts keine  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (3. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> ... wo wir dich dann vergraben ...


Das kannst Du doch nicht machen ...
Was glaubst Du wieviel Millionen Hektoliter Grundwasser verunreinigt werden wenn Du den Ölkopp vergräbst


----------



## showman (3. Dezember 2006)

Müßmer halt in Folie einschweißen. Geht scho irgentwie. Noch gut Heim gekommen?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (3. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Müßmer halt in Folie einschweißen. Geht scho irgentwie. Noch gut Heim gekommen?
> 
> Gruß Showman


In Folie eingeschweißten Ölkopp    
Was die Forscher in ein paar tausend Jahren wohl denken werden    


Und ... 
Ja, zumindest ich bin noch bei allerletzten bisschen Tageslicht heimgekommen  (obwohl ich immer noch nicht so richtig Fit bin)  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## merkt_p (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

zum Thema DAV Alte Veste und so..

In unserem Kalender steht das generell geplante Programm.
Es gilt allerdings was auf der Pinnwand in der Rubrik Touren steht, will heißen wir sind gestern um 10:00 Uhr am Tiergarten gestarten und haben Henning und Christoph pünklich zur zweiten Runde wieder am Tiergarten abgeliefert.

nix für ungut Stefan.

Grüsse Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Dezember 2006)

merkt_p schrieb:


> nix für ungut Stefan.



War nur etwas unklar, weil in der Tourenübersicht zweimal Veste drinsteht. Wir waren zu fünft an der Veste unterwegs, insofern hatte jeder seine Tour  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## showman (7. Dezember 2006)

Nabend,

werd am Sonntag nommal in die Scheune fahren weil da ab nächste Woche Winterurlaub ist. Evtl. beim raus/reinfahren noch a bissl am Tiergarten spielen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (7. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> werd am Sonntag nommal in die Scheune fahren weil da ab nächste Woche Winterurlaub ist. Evtl. beim raus/reinfahren noch a bissl am Tiergarten spielen.
> 
> Gruß Showman


10:91,7 Uhr oder vielleicht doch 12:66,8 Uhr


----------



## showman (7. Dezember 2006)

Ohh, ich vergaß   Naja, sagen wir mal so um 11 Uhr am Löwensaal. Oder eher oder später.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (8. Dezember 2006)

ich denke ich komm am Sonntag mit, ich geh danach zum Klettern *g*


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2006)

werden wohl auch kommen. Hey Blacky, wo gehstn klettern, in der fränkischen???
gruss metzi


----------



## dubbel (8. Dezember 2006)

@ blacksurf: warst du gestern mit transalp-shirt im power tower?


----------



## blacksurf (8. Dezember 2006)

@dubbel
jepp das könnte ich gewesen sein
Hast du meine dilitantischen Krabbelversuche beobachtet *lach*


----------



## blacksurf (8. Dezember 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> werden wohl auch kommen. Hey Blacky, wo gehstn klettern, in der fränkischen???
> gruss metzi



Momentan nur in der Halle, war ja erst das dritte Mal in meinem Leben klettern


----------



## Andrea67 (8. Dezember 2006)

...11:00 Löwensaal am Sonntag klingt gut (ist eine durchaus langschläfertaugliche Zeit  )

Wenn das Wetter passt (was ich doch stark hoffe), bin ich dabei. Mein Latte Macchiato Pegel ist schon wieder bedenklich abgesunken, muss dringend nachgefüllt werden  

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (8. Dezember 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ... meine dilitantischen Krabbelversuche ...


Wieso dilettantisch  
Dachte Du bist auf dem besten Wege zur Spider-Woman 


tschüss bis Sonntag
Martin


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

Oh Klettern, wie vernünftig 
Ich komme gerade vom Klettern...aber draußen 
Ist zum Biken der beste Ausgleichsport. Besser ist nur noch mehr klettern 

G.


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh Klettern, wie vernünftig
> Ich komme gerade vom Klettern...aber draußen
> Ist zum Biken der beste Ausgleichsport. Besser ist nur noch mehr klettern
> 
> G.



sag mal jörg, wo gehst du immer klettern drausen. warst doch bestimmt auch schon in der fränkischen zum kletter oder.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

Die "Fränggische" liegt mir net so. 
Und Kalk ist voll bähh 
Da reißen meine kleinen Fingerchen in den Löchern nur ab.
Geh eigentlich eh seit längerem nur noch bouldern, weil wir hier bei uns überdurchschnittlich viele Gebiete dazu haben 
Siehe diesen neuen Kletterfilm.

G.


----------



## dubbel (9. Dezember 2006)

bouldern? ohne kalk? wo?


----------



## showman (9. Dezember 2006)

An alle die Morgen mitfahren. Hab ein neues Spielzeug das ich morgen mal testen möchte. Also wer nach hinten raus Zeit und Lust hat sollte ne Lampe einpacken. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> An alle die Morgen mitfahren. Hab ein neues Spielzeug das ich morgen mal testen möchte. Also wer nach hinten raus Zeit und Lust hat sollte ne Lampe einpacken.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Vorweihnachtslampe 
Hoffentlich eine richtige und keine Funzel.

G.


----------



## Beerchen (9. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vorweihnachtslampe
> Hoffentlich eine richtige und keine Funzel.
> 
> G.


so eine Karbid-Lampe sollte reichen ...






oder so eine Öl-Lampe ...






den ganzen neumodischen Kram kannste eh vergessen


----------



## Andrea67 (10. Dezember 2006)

...hmm, Wetter ist ja grad nicht so prickelnd.

Gestern den ganzen Tag Dauernieselregen und jetzt schaut´s immer noch ganz grau aus..

Wollt ihr wirklich heut durch den nassen & glitschigen Wald fahren   Bin grad reichlich unentschlossen.

Andrea


----------



## Beerchen (10. Dezember 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:


> ...hmm, Wetter ist ja grad nicht so prickelnd.
> 
> Gestern den ganzen Tag Dauernieselregen und jetzt schaut´s immer noch ganz grau aus..
> 
> ...


Komm ... gib Dir nen Ruck ...
Wetter soll heute trocken bleiben ... bis zu 8°C ist auch OK ...

Wenn Du mitkommst lad ich Dich zu einem Latte Macchiato ein  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (10. Dezember 2006)

In Schwabach is sogar a bissl Sonne und bis 11 is ja noch aweng hin.

Bis dann dann

Showman


----------



## blacksurf (10. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ab.
> Geh eigentlich eh seit längerem nur noch bouldern, weil wir hier bei uns überdurchschnittlich viele Gebiete dazu haben
> Siehe diesen neuen Kletterfilm.
> 
> G.



Welcher Film?
Bouldern finde ich auch klasse ist irgendwie puristischer nur dazu kann ich noch zu wenig.


----------



## blacksurf (10. Dezember 2006)

also wirs sind am start
Schlammbaden ist es zwar aber egal


----------



## Andrea67 (10. Dezember 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Wenn Du mitkommst lad ich Dich zu einem Latte Macchiato ein
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



...na, da werd ich mich doch auch mal der Schlammschlacht anschließen  
Hoffentlich lassen die uns dann auch in die Scheune  

Bis nachher
Andrea


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2006)

wir auch.
Hey blacky, des klettern is absolut super, macht aber süchtig nach immer mehr.
Wir sind über 8 jahre regelmässig geklettert,war ne super zeit , aber bis übern achten grad bin ich nie gekommen, war ich zu schlecht dafür. wenn wir uns heute sehen , könn mer aweng drüber schmarn


----------



## weichling (10. Dezember 2006)

moin ,

ich bin auch am Start 


weichling

ps: Heute schlammcatchen gratis !


----------



## showman (10. Dezember 2006)

Nix gibt`s. Des is fast trocken.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea67 (10. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Nix gibt`s. Des is fast trocken.
> 
> Gruß Showman




   

Stimmt, von oben war's fast trocken.
Mein Rad tropft gerade in der Badewanne vor sich hin (öhmm, muss morgen glaub ich mal ein wenig Abflussreiniger besorgen, ist irgendwie ein wenig verstopft der Abfluss, nachdem jetzt der halbe Tiergarten drin liegt..) und Radklamotten hab ich sämtlichst in die Waschmaschine entsorgt  

War trotzdem 'ne nette Runde

Andrea


----------



## showman (10. Dezember 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:


> Mein Rad tropft gerade in der Badewanne vor sich hin



Meins is scho im Trockner. In 45 Min is fertig  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (10. Dezember 2006)

Andrea67 schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Rad tropft gerade in der Badewanne vor sich hin (öhmm, muss morgen glaub ich mal ein wenig Abflussreiniger besorgen, ist irgendwie ein wenig verstopft der Abfluss, nachdem jetzt der halbe Tiergarten drin liegt..) und Radklamotten hab ich sämtlichst in die Waschmaschine entsorgt
> 
> War trotzdem 'ne nette Runde
> ...


Eine Flasche Abfluss-Frei hätte ich hier, kannst Du gerne haben  

War eine tolle Runde mit netten Mitfahrern  

Fahrrad hab ich im Hinterhof mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt, und mich in der Badewanne mit dem Duschschlauch  
Klamotten sind ordentlich in die Waschmaschine gestopft, und ich hab mir den Bauch mit Spaghetti vollgestopft  

Müssen wir unbedingt öfter machen  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## blacksurf (10. Dezember 2006)

so schÃ¶n wars heute
Geklettert bin ich auch noch *g*
Allerdings bin ich heute am Ãberhang gescheitertâ¦
Naja ist noch ein weiter Weg, aber Spass macht es


----------



## showman (13. Dezember 2006)

Wo fahrmern am Sonntag?

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Wo fahrmern am Sonntag?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Fahrmern, ist des sowas ähnliches wie Lahndwirten 

G.


----------



## showman (13. Dezember 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fahrmern, ist des sowas ähnliches wie Lahndwirten
> 
> G.



Fahrmern net Farmern, also mitohne  "H". Wennst wieder mal kommst gibt`s mal ne Crashkurs in Mittelfränkisch  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (13. Dezember 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Wo fahrmern am Sonntag?
> Gruß Showman


Gute Frage, die nächste bitte 

hast schon mal auf'n Wetterbericht für Sonntag geschaut  











     

wenn's doch nicht regnet komm ich fast überall mit  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (14. Dezember 2006)

Hmmm, wenns pißt bleib ich zu Hause.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (14. Dezember 2006)

ja hab von Schlammbaden auch genugâ¦
3 std Radputzen fÃ¼r 2 std Ausfahrt taugt mir net


----------



## speedy_j (14. Dezember 2006)

auf wetteronline.de ist nix von regen gemeldet.

wollte ihr eine höllen- oder eine pussytour?  

zum thema putzen:
warum putzt ihr eure böcke denn so oft?
ich hab immer noch dreck vom sommer dran. abspritzen und ölen reicht doch völlig aus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Dezember 2006)

das mag bei einem Rohloff-Hardtail aus Dunkeldeutschland  reichen, aber bei so einem Pussy-Kram Fully von Liteville, da frisst sich wahrscheinlich der Dreck durch die dünnen Rahmenrohre oder so   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (14. Dezember 2006)

wollte ja damit nicht die ausgesuchten komponenten meines bikes in den vordergrund stellen.  

und ab sofort möchte ich bitte randpole genannt werden.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Dezember 2006)

na wieso, deine Komponenten sind wenigstens was g'scheites, die auch noch was aushalten. Da darf man sie schon mal extra erwähnen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (14. Dezember 2006)

ich hab keinen garten  da fÃ¤ngts schon anâ¦
Und die Teile an meinem Liteville sind keine anderen als an euren Bikes
Und das Liteville steckt mehr weg als ein Epic


----------



## weichling (14. Dezember 2006)

Was isn hier los ?
Vertrider Forum oder was ?

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (14. Dezember 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> Was isn hier los ?
> Vertrider Forum oder was ?
> 
> weichling



Der war gut
*wahrscheinlich werden die heimlich gesponsert von Spezialized*


----------



## speedy_j (14. Dezember 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> *wahrscheinlich werden die heimlich gesponsert von Spezialized*



ich möchte nicht mit dieser marke in verbindung gebracht werden. sonst ist mein sponsor sauer.  

aber die frage zur tourgestaltung wurde immer noch nicht beantwortet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Dezember 2006)

weichling schrieb:


> Was isn hier los ?
> Vertrider Forum oder was ?
> 
> weichling



du meinst wohl eher das Street und Dirt Forum  
Gelegentlich muß man einfach lästern, grade nach so einer Steilvorlage von blacksurf. Wer putzt sein Rad nach einer Ausfahrt schon 3 Stunden  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Dezember 2006)

wer putzt sein rad überhaupt??


----------



## blacksurf (15. Dezember 2006)

wer braucht überhaupt ne schaltung?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Dezember 2006)

korrekt !


----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> wer braucht überhaupt ne schaltung?



ich nehme gerne ein.......obwohl, zwei von drei bikes haben keine.  



möchte denn am sonntag immer noch jemand fahren?

wetter sieht klasse aus, nur ein wenig warm anziehen müsste man sich. oder schneller fahren.


----------



## Beerchen (15. Dezember 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ...
> möchte denn am sonntag immer noch jemand fahren?
> 
> wetter sieht klasse aus, nur ein wenig warm anziehen müsste man sich. oder schneller fahren.



bei welchem Wetterbericht schaust Du 

bei wetter.com schauts jedenfalls so aus  











     

Wetterzustand: bedeckt / leichter regen
Temperatur: 5°C - 6°C
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit: 70% - 80%


Deshalb werd ich sicherheitshalber mal einen Tag "extreme computer programming" einlegen 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Mupuckl (15. Dezember 2006)

also morgen soll es lt. Wetterochs so werden


"Morgen frischt im Vorfeld einer Kaltfront der Südwestwind auf. Bei zunächst
 - von einzelnen Schleierwolkenfeldern abgesehen - erneut sonnigem Wetter
kann es mit bis zu +9 grad sogar noch etwas milder werden als heute."

Ich werde mich morgen schon auf den Sattel schwingen 

frankenrabiator


----------



## showman (15. Dezember 2006)

Also ich scheid für das Woende warscheinlich aus. Morgen kann ich net und am Sonntag is Pisse angesagt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2006)

meine besten erfahrungen habe ich mit wetteronline.de gemacht. das schimmt in sehr vielen fällen.
und nur weil da für sonntag bedeckt steht, find ich es immer noch super.
ich werd jetzt mal die karte studieren und einen vorschlag unterbreiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. Dezember 2006)

so, ich hätte mal zwei vorschläge.
start wäre beide male der nordostpark in nürnberg

1. rundfart über festung rotheburg/schnaittach

2. rundfahrt richtung kalchreuth, dormitz, marloffstein, atzelsberg, hetzles, kleinsendelbach


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Januar 2007)

der erste Beitrag in 2007 in diesem Thread  

Ich werd mal wieder eine Tour anbieten:
Sonntag, 11 Uhr an der Alten Veste in Zirndorf, das übliche Singletrailfahren, ca. 2 Stunden. Mehr oder weniger je nach Winterspeck  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (12. Januar 2007)

Versuche mal dabei zu sein, noch wer ?
@reo, werde aber doch mit dem "Rad im Auto kommen"  , 110-120 Km binnen kurzer Zeit sind für den Winterspeck zu heftig, muß langsam abgebaut werden


----------



## speedy_j (13. Januar 2007)

@reo

werd morgen auch mal aufschlagen wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem bett komme.
schick mir mal bitte deine tel. nr. per pm, da ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob ich die veste auf anhieb finde oder ob ich mich ein wenig verspäte. (komme mit bike)
ein devenitives OK kommt dann morgen früh 9:30 uhr.


----------



## thyrax (13. Januar 2007)

Hi Stefan,

werd auch mitfahren.

Bis dann denn.

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## speedy_j (14. Januar 2007)

ich lass es mal bleiben. das wetter ist mit noch zu unbeständig. fahre dann später lieber meine hausrunde.
euch viel spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ansbach_Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen, bei mir schauts ähnlich aus, gießt ohne Ende bei uns, werde mich im Matsch auf meiner Hausrunde quälen, zudem braucht die Family das Auto am Mittag und die 110 Km aufm Bike sind mir anfangs bei dem Sauwetter doch zu heftig, viel Spaß euch, bis denn


----------



## thyrax (14. Januar 2007)

Also hier in Nürnberg ist blauer Himmel und strahlende Sonne. Keine Spur von Regen!

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Januar 2007)

so, wieder daheim  Waren dann doch 35km in ziemlich genau 2 Stunden. Bei super Sonnenschein ohne Regen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Tja, als ich zu meiner Hausrunde startete wars sofort rum mit Regen und eitel Sonnenschein war Programm, war aber dann schon zu spät um zu Euch zu fahren, nunja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, bis denn
Gruß


----------



## Andrea67 (14. Januar 2007)

Hatte gestern kurz überlegt, mich euch anzuschließen, hab dann allerdings heute doch den Asphalt vorgezogen, nur sehr sporadisch ging's über Feldwege und den Wald hab ich komplett ausgelassen. Hatte keine Lust auf Dreck und Schlamm  

Bin von Nürnberg über Kalchreuth, Dormitz, Erleinhof, Ebersbach und über den Katzenberg nach Marloffstein geradelt bei Sonnenschein und ohne ein Tröpchen Regen  
Gegen Spätnachmittag wurd's dann allerdings doch etwas frisch...

Hätt gern noch 5°C mehr  

Andrea


----------



## Altitude (14. Januar 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> so, wieder daheim  Waren dann doch 35km in ziemlich genau 2 Stunden. Bei super Sonnenschein ohne Regen
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Sers Stefan,
war heut auch um die Zeit in "unserem Wald" unterwegs...komisch sonst treffen wir uns doch auch immer im Wald...hast Du neue Pfade?

Hau rein und bis die Tage...


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Januar 2007)

nee, keine neuen Pfade, ich war einfach zu schnell für dich   

Ich hab zwar Biker in Massen getroffen, aber du warst irgendwie nicht dabei. Ich war dann auch relativ schnell Richtung Cadolzburg raus aus dem Wald.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (15. Januar 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nee, keine neuen Pfade, ich war einfach zu schnell für dich



träum weiter - armer Ungläubiger...

in C'borch war ich auch hinten - bin eigentlich so gefahren wie immer - war halt mim Crosser unterwegs - da tut der Druidenstein richtig gut... so mit 34/25 und dünnen Reifen...


----------



## speedy_j (20. Januar 2007)

mag morgen noch jemand fahren?

in den nächsten tagen soll es ja empfindlich kälter werden.


----------



## BadCatWillum (20. Januar 2007)

Ja, ich wäre dabei.  Was für ein Tour schlägst Du vor?  So etwas im 2-3 Stundenbereich passt zu mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. Januar 2007)

wo wohnst denn im nürnberg?

man könnte den tiergarten unsicher machen (brunn/ungelstetten) oder mal nach schnaittach (zur burg) und zurück fahren.


----------



## BadCatWillum (21. Januar 2007)

Ich wohne im Maxfeld.  Schnaittach wäre ganz nett, da ich im TG öfters fahre.  Ich schicke dir ein PM mit Handynummer.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2007)

so, falls noch jemand interesse hat:

treffpunkt: 11:30uhr in heroldsberg/bahnhof
strecke: heroldsberg-rothenberg/schnaittach und zurück.  42km/800hm


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Januar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, falls noch jemand interesse hat:
> 
> treffpunkt: 11:30uhr in heroldsberg/bahnhof
> strecke: heroldsberg-rothenberg/schnaittach und zurück.  42km/800hm



Wäre ja gekommen aber nur 800hm? Dafür lohnt aufstehen doch nicht. Pussy Tour *duck und weg*


----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2007)

ja ja, ich weiß. dabei haben wir am ende auch nur ca. 720hm geschafft. der will müsste aber noch ein wenig mehr drauf bekommen haben.
dafür war es heut ganzkörpertraining. liegen doch schon an einigen strecken ne menge bäume über den wegen und zum teil ist das umtragen noch eine gefährliche angelegenheit, da immer noch einige sachen abstürzen können.

ach sponge, ich hab mir grad mal dein fotoalbum angeschaut. lässt du deine teilweise perverse veranlagung eigentlich therapieren?


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Januar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ach sponge, ich hab mir grad mal dein fotoalbum angeschaut. lässt du deine teilweise perverse veranlagung eigentlich therapieren?



Weiß zwar nicht was du meinst aber klare Antwort:

NEIN!


----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2007)

ich sag nur "der wal". das war zumindestens prägend. 

dann wird es höchste zeit.


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Januar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich sag nur "der wal". das war zumindestens prägend.
> 
> dann wird es höchste zeit.



Da hast Recht. Der Showi hat schon komische Leidenschaften.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Februar 2007)

geht am wochenende mal wieder was oder haltet ihr alle winterschlaf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

meine Gabel und Dämpfer sind noch nicht vom Service zurück. Heute fahre ich deshalb mal wieder das 40er Flacheisen (Avatar).

Mit meinem Rocky, fahre ich nicht mehr im Gelände , die Gabel gibt seit Mittwoch
so komische Geräsuche von sich. Muss mal sehen was ich da mache. 

Ich bin derzeit nciht ganz freiwillig in der MTB-Winterpause.

Weichling



speedy_j schrieb:


> geht am wochenende mal wieder was oder haltet ihr alle winterschlaf?


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2007)

@weichling

bist heute durch kalchreut mit deinem tiefflieger gefahren? ca. 14:45uhr


----------



## weichling (5. Februar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @weichling
> 
> bist heute durch kalchreut mit deinem tiefflieger gefahren? ca. 14:45uhr



ja.

weichling


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2007)

@ weichling, wie siehts mal zum hallen-klettern in erlangen aus? 

coffee


----------



## weichling (5. Februar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ weichling, wie siehts mal zum hallen-klettern in erlangen aus?
> 
> coffee



Bist du gersuchsunempfindlich? Die mÃ¼ffelt nÃ¤mlich ganz schÃ¶n. Ich weiss gar nicht wie ich da rein komme.
Also, TopRope Seile hÃ¤ngen drin. SchlÃ¼ssel habe ich nicht. (50â¬ Pfand) Aber vielleicht kommmt man so rein.
Tageskarte DAV 6Euro.

Muss ich doch heute abend mal schauen, ob ich noch in meinen Klettergurt reinpasse.

weichling


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2007)

war ja nur ne idee mit der in erlangen, wir können auch nürnberg oder forchheim anfahren. mir egal. sag einfach bescheit wenn du mal lust verspürst *gg*

grüße coffee



weichling schrieb:


> Bist du gersuchsunempfindlich? Die müffelt nämlich ganz schön. Ich weiss gar nicht wie ich da rein komme.
> Also, TopRope Seile hängen drin. Schlüssel habe ich nicht. (50 Pfand) Aber vielleicht kommmt man so rein.
> Tageskarte DAV 6Euro.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thyrax (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo Allerseits,

wollt mal anfragen, ob am Sonntag was zusammen geht? Vielleicht so ne kleine Tour in eine wohlbekannte Scheune wos lecker Latte und Kuchen gibt  ?
Wetter sieht zwar net ganz so dolle aus, aber wir sind Matsch ja gewöhnt  .

Also bis dann denn,
Henning


----------



## weichling (9. Februar 2007)

Mein Gabel ist noch nicht vom Service zurück. Un das alte Rocky mutiert mangels Dämpfung zum Springbock.
Die Rocky Teile kommen demnächst an ein Starrbike. Der Rahmen (@rpo bomberorange, ich glaub falscher thread) kommt aber auch erst nächste woche.

Naja, man kommt auch auf er Strasse zur Scheune. also in der Scheune bin ich dabei.

weichling


thyrax schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> wollt mal anfragen, ob am Sonntag was zusammen geht? Vielleicht so ne kleine Tour in eine wohlbekannte Scheune wos lecker Latte und Kuchen gibt  ?
> Wetter sieht zwar net ganz so dolle aus, aber wir sind Matsch ja gewöhnt  .
> ...


----------



## showman (9. Februar 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Naja, man kommt auch auf er Strasse zur Scheune. also in der Scheune bin ich dabei.
> 
> weichling



Ja klar, über Fischbach, Brunn und dann nach der Autobahn rechts die Straße paralell zur Klamm. Sonntag kanni net. Muß Computer reparieren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Gabel ist da. MTB ist wieder einsatzbereit. Also geht morgen was ?

grüsse 
weichling


----------



## SpongeBob (10. Februar 2007)

Ja, ausschlafen und dann mit der Tochter von der Schwester meiner Freundin (hmm) zum Kinderfasching.

Am Montag bin ich dann krank..............


----------



## thyrax (10. Februar 2007)

Moin zusammen,

also da heute abend Party bei mir ist werd ich morgen doch nicht fahren. 

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## speedy_j (10. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Ja, ausschlafen und dann mit der Tochter von der Schwester meiner Freundin (hmm) zum Kinderfasching.



wie süß  


@weichling
ich weiß nicht, wettervorhersage sieht ja extrem bescheiden aus.
werd wohl mal das bike auseinander nehmen und sauber machen bzw. wird die gabel zum service geschickt. 

und letzten sonntag hab ich dich demzufolge gesehen, war nur mit dem auto unterwegs und anschließend mal auf geschäftsreise. deswegen keine aufklärung meiner frage früher möglich.


----------



## weichling (10. Februar 2007)

thyrax schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> also da heute abend Party bei mir ist werd ich morgen doch nicht fahren.
> 
> ...



Wetter ist eh bescheiden.

Naja wird scho(wman) mal wieder klappen.

weichling


----------



## Coffee (11. Februar 2007)

wäre auch nciht da gewesen, messe in frankfurt 

wann wirds sommer *gG*

coffee


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2007)

ich will jetzt erst mal winter haben!!!!!!!
hab doch nicht umsonst mir ein neues snowboard, kurzski, rucksack, lvs zeug etc. gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (11. Februar 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Naja wird scho(wman) mal wieder klappen.



Ja ich lauer ja auch scho aber bei dem Wetter geh ich net vor die Tür   Hatte außerdem bei dem Wetter Zeit alle Spielzeuge wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Mußte auch mal sein. Hat sich ganz schön was angesammelt die letzten Jahre. Sieht man erst wenn alles auf einen Haufen ist  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Februar 2007)

wesen spielzeuge und was bezeichnest du als spielzeug?


----------



## showman (11. Februar 2007)

Diese:



























Vom Singlespeeder und vom Marin hab ich grad kein Bild.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Diese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso fährst du überhaupt noch Fahrrad 

G.


----------



## showman (11. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieso fährst du überhaupt noch Fahrrad
> 
> G.



Stell dir mal vor was der Förster sagt wenn ich mir der roten den 5* DH raufbrenn und den Fichtelride wieder runter  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2007)

Du darfst ihn garnet zu Wort kommen lassen und gleich fragen wie weit du noch in der Tschechei bist und in welche Richtung die deutsche Grenze ist 

G.


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Diese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Du bist gerade zu meinem besten Freund aufgestiegen und beste Freunde verleiehen untereinander mal ihre Spielzeuge, also her damit!


----------



## showman (12. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Hmm. Du bist gerade zu meinem besten Freund aufgestiegen und beste Freunde verleiehen untereinander mal ihre Spielzeuge, also her damit!



Mach mal die Augen zu, dann siehst deinen besten Freund  

Gruß Showman


PS: Wenns Wetter am Woende einigermaßen ist könntmer mal vorsichtig in die Scheune fahren, oder???


----------



## Coffee (12. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Mach mal die Augen zu, dann siehst deinen besten Freund
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> ...



 aber ganz vorsichtig *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (12. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> ... Wenns Wetter am Woende einigermaßen ist könntmer mal vorsichtig in die Scheune fahren, oder???


Wolltest Du nicht am Wochenende mit Showgirl ein Motorradrennen zur Scheune veranstalten  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (13. Februar 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht am Wochenende mit Showgirl ein Motorradrennen zur Scheune veranstalten
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Also mein Wochenende hat zwei Tage. Einmal mit dem Moped fahren und einmal mit dem Bike. Müssen das Ding erst noch zulassen. So 100% ig sicher is des noch net das des die Woche noch klappt. Außerdem weiß ich net ob Nina es so lange hinten drauf aushällt. Muß ich erst mal antesten. Wetter soll Sa und So in etwa gleich gut werden. Wann wollmer biken? Ich favorisier Sonntag.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (13. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> ... Wetter soll Sa. und So. in etwa gleich gut werden. Wann wollmer biken? Ich favorisier Sonntag.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Wenn überhaupt, dann Sonntag  

Samstag muß ich arbeiten (naja ... eigentlich brauch ich die Kohle fürs Bike-Frühjahrslifting).

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (14. Februar 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht am Wochenende mit Showgirl ein Motorradrennen zur Scheune veranstalten
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Er hat eingesehen das er verlieren würde und hat aufgegeben


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Februar 2007)

Showman,
Sonntag wär ich wohl auch mal wieder dabei. Bin aber glaub eh flexibel. 

Wennst kein Schlamm haben willst, Gegend um Schießplatz Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth ist fast nur sandiger Boden. Also nix mit Schlamm.
Für ne spaßige Singletrailtour mit einigen Spielereien taugt das Gebiet auf jeden Fall.
Guttes Futter und Bier gibts in Kalchreuth Gasthof 3 Linden http://www.gasthausdreilinden.de/


----------



## Beerchen (15. Februar 2007)

Hi Showie,
gibts schon eine detailliertere Planung für die Scheunen-Tour 
Abfahrt wenn möglich zu Langschläfertauglicher Stunde 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2007)

bei dem siffwetter bekommt mich keiner in den wald. ich warte noch aufs bessere wetter, dann komm ich wieder mit 

coffee


----------



## bestmove (15. Februar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> bei dem siffwetter bekommt mich keiner in den wald. ich warte noch aufs bessere wetter, dann komm ich wieder mit
> coffee


Mädchen!  *duckundwech*


----------



## showman (15. Februar 2007)

Ja bin eds auch aweng hin und her gerissen weil im Schwabacher Umland steht auch überall das Wasser. Würd eher zu Sonntag tendieren. Aber nur wenns jetzt nimmer regnet. Könnten so um 11 losfahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (15. Februar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Mädchen!  *duckundwech*



ja ganz und gar 

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (15. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Ja bin eds auch aweng hin und her gerissen weil im Schwabacher Umland steht auch überall das Wasser. Würd eher zu Sonntag tendieren. Aber nur wenns jetzt nimmer regnet. Könnten so um 11 losfahren.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Schaumer mal ...
laut wetter.com solls ab heute nimmer regnen  

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr is auch OK  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## blacksurf (15. Februar 2007)

@schätzla
11 UHR??, hast du Fieber bist du krank??


----------



## showman (15. Februar 2007)

Wenn wir nur in die Scheune und wieder zurück fahren reicht das. Sonst waren wir ja auch oft noch woanders. Können aber auch um 9 wegen mir  Aber du darfst ja eh net mit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (15. Februar 2007)

9 UHR ??? Hast du Fieber bist du krank ??? Senile Bettflucht oder was ???

Nee Du, 11:00 Uhr passt scho


----------



## Andrea67 (15. Februar 2007)

....stimmt, 9:00 wird gleich wieder gestrichen.
11:00 klingt ganz o.k., da wär ich dabei. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Wald in den nächsten 2 Tagen ein klein wenig durchtrocknet  
Schlammtour muss ich nicht unbedingt haben  

Andrea


----------



## thyrax (15. Februar 2007)

Also wenns um neune losgeht dann ohne mich! Da bekomm ich Stress mit meiner Freundin. Aber 11Uhr hört sich machbar an  . Und nen bisschen weiter als Scheune und zurück kann man auch um 11 fahren. Wird ja erst um 18Uhr dunkel.

Und Schlamm gehört zum biken dazu! 

Also bis dann denn. Mich juckts schon in den Beinen. 

Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (17. Februar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> ... Würd eher zu Sonntag tendieren. Aber nur wenns jetzt nimmer regnet. Könnten so um 11 losfahren.


Hi Showie,
bleibts jetzt bei So. 11:00 Uhr? 
Wie immer ab Löwensaal, oder?

Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall fahren, denn bei dem Wetter kann man doch nicht Zuhause hocken.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Riddick (17. Februar 2007)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen. Wenn Ihr so'n Wetter wie heute bekommt, wird's bestimmt 'ne super Tour. 

Ich wäre zwar auch gerne mal wieder in die Scheune mitgefahren, wurde aber zur Begleitung auf 'nen Kinderfaschingsumzug verdonnert.  Weil mir das ja so viel Freude bereitet.  


Riddick


----------



## showman (17. Februar 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Hi Showie,
> bleibts jetzt bei So. 11:00 Uhr?
> Wie immer ab Löwensaal, oder?
> 
> ...



Also normalerweise schon. Sollte ich um 11 net am Löwensaal sein treffen wir uns in der Scheune. Dann muß ich mit den Mädels nochmal Motorrad fahren. Waren zwar heut schon den ganzen Nachmittag unterwegs aber das hat ihnen net gereicht. Die eigentliche Planung is aber auf Biken ausgerichtet.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (18. Februar 2007)

Schee wors ... Auch die Schlammschlacht war nur halb so schlimm (bis auf zwei kleine Streckenstücke)  

Weiß gar nicht warum der Showie lieber als Motorsportler zur Scheune gekommen ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






freu mich schon auf nächstes mal 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (18. Februar 2007)

HI,
bin leider krank   dabei habe ich mich so sehr auf das tolle wetter gefreud.
wer war alles dabei ?
gruß flo


----------



## weichling (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo 

hier gibts meine Bilder 
http://www.gmrueger.de/20070118_IBC_Ungelstetten/

Scheee wars wieder. 

Ich verstehe gar net wie man bei dem Wetter motorisiert unterwegs sein kann. 

weichling


----------



## MrSnoxx (23. Februar 2007)

Ab wann sin einige von euch wieder am Schmausenbug anzutreffen?mein enduro sehnt sich ma wieder nach nem vernünftigen ausritt


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Februar 2007)

Ich bin aufgestanden


----------



## MrSnoxx (24. Februar 2007)

Sehr guut 
Hat jemand mal Lust fahren zu gehn?Am ebsten immer am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. Februar 2007)

heute nciht, heute regen *bäh*

coffee


----------



## smerles (28. Februar 2007)

Da ich seit letztem Donnerstag auch wieder zu Hause bin, wär ich auch mal wieder für ne Tour zu haben  Muss aber noch a bissl trainieren... Das Marinesoldatendasein hat mich weich gemacht *g*


----------



## weichling (1. März 2007)

smerles schrieb:


> Da ich seit letztem Donnerstag auch wieder zu Hause bin, wär ich auch mal wieder für ne Tour zu haben  Muss aber noch a bissl trainieren... Das Marinesoldatendasein hat mich weich gemacht *g*



Bei dem Wetter braucht man allerdings eher ein Boot als ein Rad,  

weichling


----------



## Coffee (1. März 2007)

wobei im garten tut der regen gut, also den pflanzen *gG*

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (1. März 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter braucht man allerdings eher ein Boot als ein Rad,
> 
> weichling


oder ein Hydrobike  




Gruß
Martin


----------



## SpongeBob (1. März 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> oder ein Hydrobike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Retro-Klamotten hat sie ja an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (2. März 2007)

also wenn mein bike bis sonntag wieder montiert ist bin ich für ne matsch tour zu haben( wenns net regent)


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (2. März 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ihr Sonntags wieder irgendwo in der Zirndorfer Ecke rumbiket starte ich diesesmal auch mal wieder einen Versuch dabeizusein  , bis denn
mfg


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. März 2007)

also ich bin raus, sitze hier mit rauhem Hals, leichtem Schnupfen und dickem Kopf rum  

Sprich bei mir erst irgendwann nächste Woche oder Wochende wieder.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## smerles (3. März 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter braucht man allerdings eher ein Boot als ein Rad,
> 
> weichling



Ich wollte schon immer mal mit nem Jet-Ski durch den Wald fliegen


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. März 2007)

alles klar, ich komm dann vorbei und shuttle euch den Berg hoch mit meinem Shuttle-Fahrzeug

 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (4. März 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> alles klar, ich komm dann vorbei und shuttle euch den Berg hoch mit meinem Shuttle-Fahrzeug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Idee


----------



## smerles (5. März 2007)

Hmm... Erinnert mich an diesen sehr genialen Umbau eines Unimogs (oder wars n Feuerwehrauto?) von dem es hier mal Fotos zu bestaunen gab... Hab den Link leider nimmer


----------



## Riddick (6. März 2007)

Meinst Du das geniale Teil von den Lettenbrüdern?







Riddick


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. März 2007)

der zweite Magirus von den Lettenbrüdern ist viel cooler  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## smerles (7. März 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Meinst Du das geniale Teil von den Lettenbrüdern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau das geniale Teil mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (12. März 2007)

Sonntag Scheune? Wie schauts aus?

Gruß Showman


----------



## orchknurz (12. März 2007)

wenn mein bike bis dahin E N D L I C H fertig ist bin ich dabei


----------



## dermaddin (13. März 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Sonntag Scheune? Wie schauts aus?
> 
> Gruß Showman



Na alter Kameltreiber 
Das klingt doch sehr verlockend. Vor allem bei den Wetteraussichten 

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.

Grüsslie
Martin

PS: Das Geschaukel vom Kamel biste ja von Deinem Bike gewohnt


----------



## Beerchen (13. März 2007)

wenn die "fünf Nürnberger Bratwürstchen" einverstanden sind, schließen wir uns auch an  

Gruß 
Martin


PS. 
Über welche Uhrzeit reden wir hier eigentlich  
(aber bitte nicht vor 11:00 Uhr)


----------



## Riddick (13. März 2007)

Lust eigentlich schon, bin aber wahrscheinlich auf 'nem Seminar. Wobei das Wetter sehr verlockend ist.  

Riddick


----------



## showman (13. März 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Lust eigentlich schon, bin aber wahrscheinlich auf 'nem Seminar. Wobei das Wetter sehr verlockend ist.
> 
> Riddick



Seminar am Sonntag   Gehst halt mal net zum Stammtisch. Ist 11 Uhr am Löwensaal ok?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (14. März 2007)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Gehst halt mal net zum Stammtisch.


Nix Stammtisch; ist nur gerade jemand aus Amiland in Fürth, von dem ich gerne etwas lernen würde.  Seminar ist übrigens Samstag *und* Sonntag. 

Riddick


----------



## speedy_j (14. März 2007)

@showi
magst nur zur scheune fahren oder wird noch etwas hinten dran gehangen?


----------



## smerles (14. März 2007)

Ich wär auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschreck (14. März 2007)

Will auch wieder mitfahrn . . .

... wenn mein Achillessehnenabriss     endlich wieder ausgeheilt ist.

Euch allen viel Spaß


----------



## showman (14. März 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @showi
> magst nur zur scheune fahren oder wird noch etwas hinten dran gehangen?



Scheune würde mir reichen. Bin scho lang nimmer gefahren und hatte erst die Rotze. Würd auch sagen net vor 11 weil ich früh noch schnell was basteln muß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## orchknurz (14. März 2007)

BIN DABEI !!! allerdings mit ner LAUTEN bremse im heck !!!


----------



## showman (15. März 2007)

Hurra, hurra, für Sonntag ist Pisse angesagt  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (15. März 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Hurra, hurra, für Sonntag ist Pisse angesagt
> 
> Gruß Showman


Glaubst Du an eine Wettervorhersage über mehr als zwei Tage  
Wart mal bis morgen abend, da könnte die Vorhersage vielleicht passen  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Beerchen (16. März 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> showman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hurra, hurra, für Sonntag ist Pisse angesagt
> ...


jetzt glaub ichs auch  

*Morgens:*




Regen: 80%

*Mittags:*




Regen: 90%

*Abends:*




Regen: 90%

bei dem Wetter mag ich net fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodGhost (16. März 2007)

Schmeiß mal nen Servus in die Runde. 

Da frag ich mal so nebenbei ob es hier jemanden gibt der mal mit auf ne Tour durch's Johannisthal, Steinwald, mitkommen möchte. Is ne verdammt schöne Gegend zum fahren, von Wald, Schotter, Wurzel und Fels is alles dabei. Und schön dreckig wird man dabei auch noch. Bin hauptsächlich am WE hier unterwegs.


----------



## Mupuckl (16. März 2007)

schauts dass ihr morgen aufs Rad kommt. War grad ne Runde am Moritz drehen und kann nur sagen super trails...so trocken wie seit Herbst nicht mehr!

willi


----------



## showman (16. März 2007)

Also wenns pißt fahr ich auch net. Hab mir zur Sicherheit heut schon meinen Kuchen in der Scheune abgeholt. Bisschen Motorsport kann ja auch net schaden  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (17. März 2007)

nicht nur regen ist angesagt, sondern auch so frostige flocken *böh*

coffee


----------



## smerles (17. März 2007)

Son Mist...


----------



## orchknurz (17. März 2007)

SONNENSCHEIN ist FETTER als REGENWETTER
also biken geht dieses we echt nicht...bei dem wetter hol ich mal lieber mein tanzbein raus und zieh ums haus


----------



## showman (17. März 2007)

Ich meld mich auch ab. Hab ka Lust bei dem Wetter.

Gruß Showman


----------



## ImmerBergab (20. März 2007)

Wollte mal Hallo sagen an alle Franken! Habe mich heute erst im Forum angemeldet, Beerchen hat mich auf den Local Touren Thread gebracht und sehe ich sehe hier jede Menge Action, finde ich sehr fein. Wenn dieses pisseliche Wetter rum ist, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen für ein einfache Tour.
Viele Grüße
ImmerBergab


----------



## showman (20. März 2007)

Erstmal herzlich willkommen ImmerBergab. Wenn sich hinter deinem Benutzernamen ein bisschen Warheit verbirgt dann werden wir zwei gute Freunde  

Und eds obachd. Da unsere Scheunentour ja ins Wasser gefallen ist versuchen wir es halt am kommenden Sonntag nochmal. Voraussetztung ist das ich meine Bereitschaft losbringe und mich net die Seuche niederstreckt. Haben nämlich schon wieder was aus dem Kindergarten mitbekommen   Also immer mal wieder reinschaun. Ansonsten Sonntag 11 Uhr am Löwensaalparkplatz oberhalb vom Tiergarten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## smerles (21. März 2007)

Ich muss nächsten Sonntag passen. Da is ausnüchtern angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (21. März 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlich willkommen ImmerBergab. Wenn sich hinter deinem Benutzernamen ein bisschen Warheit verbirgt dann werden wir zwei gute Freunde



Dann kann dir endlich mal Einer zeigen wie das geht?


----------



## Beerchen (22. März 2007)

Ooooch Menno,
am Wochenende muß ich gucken was da noch zu retten ist.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (22. März 2007)

Ja von 11 - 14 Uhr wirst schon mal wegkönnen  Trau dem Wetter ja eh noch net. Bereitschaft hab ich aber vorsichtshalber mal vertscheckt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## dermaddin (23. März 2007)

Ich fürchte ich kann am Sonntag nicht...
Vor allem wenn es erst um 11 Uhr los geht. Ich muss am Nachmittag noch die ganze Familie ablichten. Bei der Menge dauert das ein wenig 

Viel Spass bei der ersten Runde in die Scheune


----------



## showman (23. März 2007)

Naja, schaumer mal. Ich trau dem Wetter noch net so. Wenn von euch keiner Zeit hat überleg ichs mir evtl. auch nochmal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## thyrax (23. März 2007)

Hi,

also ich wär auch dabei (bei fast jedem Wetter). Würd auch gern mal wieder was längeres fahren .

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## Beerchen (23. März 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Ja von 11 - 14 Uhr wirst schon mal wegkönnen  Trau dem Wetter ja eh noch net. Bereitschaft hab ich aber vorsichtshalber mal vertscheckt.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Okay, bin mit 99,875%iger Sicherheit auch dabei  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (23. März 2007)

Na also, das is doch schonmal was. Kommt Andrea auch mit? Ich hab da was  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (24. März 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Na also, das is doch schonmal was. Kommt Andrea auch mit? Ich hab da was
> 
> Gruß Showman


Es hört einfach nicht zu regnen auf  
Andrea mag nicht im Schlamm spielen  , und ich will eigentlich auch keine  Schlammschlacht  

Naja, schaumer morgen früh nochmal

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (24. März 2007)

Bei euch regnets   Also in Schwabach hats den ganzen Tag noch net geregnet. Naja, in der Pisse mag ich auch net fahren  

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (24. März 2007)

Jetzt pißts in Schwabach auch  

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (24. März 2007)

Ihr Memmen !

Bin morgen auch net da, da ich schon was vorhabe. 

und überhaupt, Der Regen hat schon fast aufgehört. Und morgen regnet eh net, da bin ich ja unterwegs.

bis denne und viel Spass im Sonnenschein morgen.

weichling


----------



## Beerchen (24. März 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Ihr Memmen !


 Bin keine Memme  


Aber Du solltest mal Deine Signatur in Ordnung bringen  


			
				weichlings Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> __________________
> Frühling Sommer Herbst *Winter*


diese Woche war Frühlingsanfang  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2007)

heute 2:15 h bei 4°, dauerregen. 
da hab ich morgen frei


----------



## OldSchool (25. März 2007)

Morgen Leute,

trotz Sommerzeit schon wach (ja die lieben Kinder).

Wetter sieht gut aus, vieleicht etwas frisch aber hoffnungsvoll.

Geht heut was um 11 Uhr am Tiergarten? Würde nämlich mitfahren.

Ciao Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (25. März 2007)

wetter wird heute super,ok jacke und lange handschuhe müssen wohl noch sein aber sonne satt.
habe heute leider nicht viel zeit


----------



## showman (25. März 2007)

Ja weiß auch net. In Schwabach zickts noch aweng rum des Wetter.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (25. März 2007)

Was geht Showi?

Müßte nämlich spätestens um 10 Uhr losfahren sonst komme ich zu spät.

Ciao


----------



## Beerchen (25. März 2007)

Also ich mach heut einen auf Couchpotatoe 
Naja, vielleicht fahr ich heut Nachmittag ne kleine Waldautobahnrunde.

Gruß, Martin


----------



## showman (25. März 2007)

Naja dann probiermers halt mal. Aber schön gemütlich in die Scheune und wieder zurück.

@ Wehrbeer, komm lull net rum. Couchen kanns später auch noch.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (25. März 2007)

OK, bin dann um 11 Uhr da.

Denke das wird heute eine gute Frühlingsbeginn Tour zu Einfahren und Eingewöhnenen an bessere Zeiten.

@ alle anderen: gebt euch einen Ruck und kommt mit.

Hier ist blauer Himmel.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## Beerchen (25. März 2007)

showman schrieb:


> ... komm lull net rum. Couchen kanns später auch noch ...


Na gut, aber nur wenn wirklich *GEMÜTLICH* gefahren wird.


[EDIT]
Dann kann ich endlich mal den richtigen Weg zur Scheune aufzeichnen 
und mich ein wenig an meine neuen XTR-Rapidfire-Plus-Shifter gewöhnen 
[/EDIT]


Gruß, Martin


----------



## showman (25. März 2007)

Ja klar, ganz gemütlich. So langsam dasmer fast umfallen  Bin ja seit fast 5 Wochen nimmer gefahren.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (25. März 2007)

Yippieh  ,
heute hab ich es zum ersten mal geschafft Showie bergauf zu überholen (dabei hat er mich sogar "Angeber" genannt  )

Wenns nur nicht so eine elende Schlammschlacht gewesen wäre 

So, und jetzt mach ich erstmal eine Runde "extreme Couching" 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea67 (25. März 2007)

...na ihr Schlammcatcher   

hab heute spät nachmittag 'ne kurze Asphaltrunde gedreht. Bin irgendwie noch auf Winterzeit gepolt, da bin ich erst um 17:00 Sommerzeit in die Puschen gekommen  

Reichlich windig war's, aber schön. Endlich wird's Frühling. Wenn der Wald ein wenig abgetrocknet ist, bin ich auch wieder dabei  

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (25. März 2007)

Andrea67 schrieb:


> bin ich auch wieder dabei
> 
> Andrea



Dann bekommst auch dein Olivinsteinchen  

Gruß Showman


----------



## oBATMANo (25. März 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> heute 2:15 h bei 4°, dauerregen.
> da hab ich morgen frei



3h bei 4° Dauerregen und Überschuhe für die Sommerschühchen am Rennrad vergessen


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. März 2007)

nachdem am nächsten Samstag ja wieder der Frühjahrspreis vom RSC Fürth in Cadolzburg stattfindet, könnte man da ja mal zum zuschauen hinfahren *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*  

Gibts irgendwelche Wünsche für Zeit und Treffpunkt?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (26. März 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nachdem am nächsten Samstag ja wieder der Frühjahrspreis vom RSC Fürth in Cadolzburg stattfindet, könnte man da ja mal zum zuschauen hinfahren *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*
> 
> Gibts irgendwelche Wünsche für Zeit und Treffpunkt?
> 
> ...



shit, ist des schon wieder am Samstach???


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. März 2007)

hätte ich jetzt schon gesagt. Zumindest das Plakat, das in der Tür eines Radgeschäftes hängt, behauptet das. 

Was macht das Schlüsselbein?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## smerles (26. März 2007)

Worum gehts denn bei diesem "Frühjahrspreis"? Hab noch nie davon gehört...


----------



## Altitude (26. März 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Was macht das Schlüsselbein?



dem rechten gehts gut, dem linken auch wieder... 

...darf seit zwei Wochen wieder aufs Bike - nur Straße ist langweillig auf Dauer - hab somit Nr. 6 auch endlich selbst durch "unseren Wald" gehetzt - die Karre geht echt wie die Angst - war am Wochenende im Fichtelgebirge und hab mal meine motorischen Fähigkeiten auf nassen Steinstufen und Wurzeltrails wieder verschäft und das Bike endlich mal schön eingesaut...nächste Woch gehts nach Slowenien zum biken und ab Ostern ist wieder die mittwöchliche Runde im Stadtwald angesetzt...



			
				smerles schrieb:
			
		

> Worum gehts denn bei diesem "Frühjahrspreis"?



ach nix Wichtiges nur ein Strassenrennen für A, B und C-Klasse Amateuer in C'borch


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. März 2007)

und U23 Bundesliga

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (26. März 2007)

Jugend, Junioren, Juniorinnen und Frauenrennen bitte nicht vergessen...

mehr Infos gibbet hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (27. März 2007)

hy alex,

was machst du denn da. das du wieder mal im frankenforum bist!!! cool.
tja, sollten echt mal wieder mal ein paar geile ausfahrten organisieren.

ciao harry


----------



## dubbel (27. März 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> 3h bei 4° Dauerregen und Überschuhe für die Sommerschühchen am Rennrad vergessen



dafür:


----------



## oBATMANo (27. März 2007)

Bei sonstige Körperparameter, hab ich grad EPO Spitze gelesen  
Hät einiges erklärt.

Werd mal meine Aufzeichnung "auswerten"


----------



## oBATMANo (27. März 2007)

Hab meine Auswertung mal im Guten Forum hochgeladen  
Da hier nur Bilder bis 60KB erlaubt sind und man dann nix mehr erkennt.

Gibts fürn HAC eigentlich auch nen Program, mit dm man anständige Diagramme bekommt?


----------



## h34d (27. März 2007)

Ich werd auf jeden fall hinschauen! Bin ja ein Langenzenner.
Danach evlt. noch ne runde aufm dillenberg fahren!


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2007)

fährt jemand morgen eine runde oder besteht vielleicht interesse an den oko zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (31. März 2007)

oko?

Ansonnsten wär ich dabei. 

Hab gestern mal den Druidenstein am Dillenberg gefunden (nachdem ich ca. 3 Monte lang in dem Wald rumfahr ^^ - Hab aber immer an der falschen Stelle gesucht). Also da kann man echt sehr gut fahren. Richtig schöne trails (wenn auch nicht sooo lang)


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2007)

oko: ochsenkopf..... mit dem lift rauf und dem rad runter!  siehe oko-news.


----------



## h34d (31. März 2007)

hm ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu weit weg


----------



## merkt_p (31. März 2007)

Wetter soll schön werden, wer hat Lust?
Ab Haupteingang Tiergarten S0. 01.04. 14:00 Uhr, ca. 2-3 Stunden Trails zwischen Tiergarten und Moritzberg abklappern (kein Aprilscherz).

Bis dann Martin


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. März 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> fährt jemand morgen eine runde oder besteht vielleicht interesse an den oko zu fahren?



11 Uhr an der Veste. Ich werd mit dem Alti auf alle Fälle dort losfahren. Wer mitkommen will, soll einfach auch da sein  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2007)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Wetter soll schön werden, wer hat Lust?
> Ab Haupteingang Tiergarten S0. 01.04. 14:00 Uhr, ca. 2-3 Stunden Trails zwischen Tiergarten und Moritzberg abklappern (kein Aprilscherz).
> 
> Bis dann Martin



das sagt mir von der uhrzeit eher zu. 11 uhr ist mir morgen noch ein wenig zu zeitig, stefan.

entschieden wird von meiner seite aber erst morgen, da ich ein leichtes kratzen im hals habe. hoffe, dass ist nur mal kurz zu besuch.


----------



## h34d (31. März 2007)

Werds wohl nicht schaffen. Habe erst ggn spätnachmittag zeit. Und von langenzenn aus dauerts doch ganzschön bis man an der Veste ist!


----------



## Priest0r (31. März 2007)

das dauert mit dicken reifen eine stunde, wenn man sich nich stresst.


----------



## h34d (31. März 2007)

ja schon, aber wenn die Herren schon um 11 Uhr losfahren wollen wird das für mich nix.
Also wenn ihr später fahrt (so 14 Uhr - 14:30 ) könnt ich schauen ob ich meinen termin verschieben kann!

Aber wenn schon sollten wir dann doch alle zusammen fahren und nich ein teil an der veste und der andere teil am Tiergarten (falls es halt organisatorisch möglich ist)


----------



## orchknurz (1. April 2007)

14:00 Veste. wir sind heute 5-6 leute. davon 2 anfänger die heute zum ersten mal auf ihren neuen bikes sitzen. 
hat noch jemand lust ? 
start an der veste-wir kommen mit alten feuerwehr bussen. also nicht zu übersehen.
bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2007)

seid ihr das aus Schwaig, Danziger Straße mit dem Ford Transit mit dem Droessiger Aufkleber?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (1. April 2007)

Ja, das sind wir.kommst du auch aus der ecke? haben 2 dieser busse und bauen die gerade für den sommer um als bike und party trapo.
in dem drössiger bus kommt ne große anlage mit mischpult usw. rein. der andere eher als mannschaftswagen.#
gruß flo


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Ja, das sind wir.kommst du auch aus der ecke? haben 2 dieser busse und bauen die gerade für den sommer um als bike und party trapo.
> in dem drössiger bus kommt ne große anlage mit mischpult usw. rein. der andere eher als mannschaftswagen.#
> gruß flo



nö, garnicht, komme aus Zirndorf, also anderes Ende von Nürnberg. Ein Kumpel hat aber gestern von einem eurer Nachbarn weiter hinten in der Danziger Straße ein /8 240D gekauft. Und wir sind vorgestern abend an euch vorbeigefahren, als ihr noch am Ford geschraubt habt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2007)

ich sag für heut mal besser hab. der hals fühlt sich noch nicht optimal an. viel spaß euch.


----------



## orchknurz (1. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nö, garnicht, komme aus Zirndorf, also anderes Ende von Nürnberg. Ein Kumpel hat aber gestern von einem eurer Nachbarn weiter hinten in der Danziger Straße ein /8 240D gekauft. Und wir sind vorgestern abend an euch vorbeigefahren, als ihr noch am Ford geschraubt habt.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Cool,
den benz kennen wir. was hat er gekostet?
gruß flo


----------



## h34d (1. April 2007)

hey wunderbar ! ich schau das ich auch komme ! 
Könntet ihr ein bischen auf mich warten? Muss erstmal den weg zur alten feste finden!

btw: bin auch ein ziemlicher Anfänger!

mfg
h34d


----------



## Priest0r (1. April 2007)

zur feste könnts ziemlich lang dauern...


----------



## h34d (1. April 2007)

Also heute um 14 Uhr an der Veste waren wir zu 6. War eigentlich ne ganz nette Truppe und gute Trails gabs auch.


----------



## orchknurz (1. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Also heute um 14 Uhr an der Veste waren wir zu 6. War eigentlich ne ganz nette Truppe und gute Trails gabs auch.



war echt ganz nett-bis auf meinen sturz am schluß... 


Wie sieht es nun mit donnerstag aus?
18:00 tiergarten eingang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (1. April 2007)

Den hab ich nicht mehr mitbekommen oder?
Wars denn was schlimmes?


Wg. Tiergarten: Ich weis es nochnet ob ich da Zeit hab, und wenn muss ich halt schauen wie ich reinkomme!


----------



## Beerchen (1. April 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Wie sieht es nun mit donnerstag aus?
> 18:00 tiergarten eingang


Da bin ich dann auch dabei  

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## orchknurz (1. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Den hab ich nicht mehr mitbekommen oder?
> Wars denn was schlimmes?
> 
> 
> Wg. Tiergarten: Ich weis es nochnet ob ich da Zeit hab, und wenn muss ich halt schauen wie ich reinkomme!



versuchs halt mit dem zug oder evtl. kommt jemand aus deiner gegend der mit dem auto fährt ? frag doch mal...

der sturz ist nicht so schlimm-nix gebrochen oder so... ein indianer kennt keinen schmerz... 

@all donnerstag 5.4. 18:00 TG


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2007)

nachdem ihr euch offenbar so beeilt hattet, hatten wir uns nicht mehr getroffen. Ich war um 10 nach 2 an der Veste, hab mir mal euren zweiten Transit angeschaut und bin dann wieder heimgedüst.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (1. April 2007)

hmmm sorry sind kurz nach 14:00 los. schade...
kommst du donnerstag zum tg?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. April 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> Ja, das sind wir.kommst du auch aus der ecke? haben 2 dieser busse und bauen die gerade für den sommer um als bike und party trapo.
> in dem drössiger bus kommt ne große anlage mit mischpult usw. rein. der andere eher als mannschaftswagen.#
> gruß flo



was mir gerade einfällt: wir haben die PA nicht fest eingebaut, schaust du hier: klick mich an, ich bin ein Bild

den Rest der Bilder gibts hier

die PA ist übrigens zu verkaufen, Details per PM.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (4. April 2007)

kommt noch jemand am donnerstag zum TG oder lieber freitag ????


----------



## Beerchen (4. April 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> kommt noch jemand am donnerstag zum TG oder lieber freitag ????


Menno ...
werds wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen  So ne Schei$$e 

Und übers verlängerte WE bin ich leider nicht da.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## h34d (4. April 2007)

Also ich kann leider auch nicht. Bin ab heute für paar tage in München. 

Viel Spaß!

mfg
Dominik


----------



## orchknurz (4. April 2007)

muss jetzt selbst auch absagen...
werde aber sicher freitag fahren gegen mittag...kommt jemand mit ?


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2007)

halloooooo, ist eigentlich noch wer da?

wie schaut es aus? ich überlege, ob ich morgen zum oko fahre. hätte dann noch einen platz im auto. möcht ja jemand mit?

alternativ würde ich mich auch mal wieder zu einer anspruchvollen runde hinreißen lassen. dabei sollte aber schon ein wenig was geboten werden.


----------



## scotix (17. April 2007)

Also ich bin nach ner längeren Pause auch mal wieder online  

Kommt hier (siehe Link) eigentlich jemand ausm Forum auch noch mit? http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/aktuell.htm

cu


----------



## speedy_j (17. April 2007)

48km / 1300hm klingen sehr gut

mal schauen, ob ich so zeitig aus dem bett komme.


----------



## h34d (17. April 2007)

im "rund um fürth" thread wurde samstag 14 Uhr an der alten Veste ausgemacht!

mfg
Dominik


----------



## dermaddin (4. Mai 2007)

Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus - geht was Richtung Scheune?
Es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Mai 2007)

schaust du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3665970&postcount=92

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (4. Mai 2007)

Dieses Wochenende kanni net. Wird aber echt mal wieder Zeit  

Gruß Showman


----------



## thyrax (11. Mai 2007)

Hi Zusammen,

das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus. Wollt mal fragen ob Sonntag was zusammen geht?

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## h34d (11. Mai 2007)

Ist zwar extrem windig, aber ich wär dabei.


----------



## WürfelRadler (12. Mai 2007)

Ich sehe gerade hier gibt es noch einen Langenzenner  

Wenn der Oberförster dieses Wochenende nichts an der Alten Veste
anbietet, könnten wir auch direkt von Langenzenn aus starten.

Vorschlag: Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr Unterführung der B8
gegebenenfalls könnten wir noch andere Interessenten aufsammeln.

Meine Standardrunde ist so Druidenstein, Pleikershof, Stadtwald


----------



## h34d (12. Mai 2007)

Ja es gibt mehr davon (ich kenn so um die 6 stück hier )

Das mit der Tour können wir gerne machen. Fahr eigentlich auch oft am Dillenberg/Stadtwald

Aber gehts auch später?
So gegen 13 Uhr ? 

Unterführung B8: Du meinst die in der Nähe der Bienenstöcke/Hundetrainingsplatz? (nur um Missverstände auszuschließen)


----------



## WürfelRadler (12. Mai 2007)

Also gut dann 13:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Feldweg - Bienstöcke, kleiner versteckter Weiher, Unterführung B8 - 
nicht an der Straße Richtung Stinzedorf, Hundeplatz, Brücke über B8

alles klar?


----------



## h34d (12. Mai 2007)

jo alles klar!


----------



## Wurscht (26. September 2007)

...???
Was'n hier los?

Der einst aktivste Fred seit Mai tot?? Gibt's doch net, daß ihr alle in dem verregneten Sommer NUR gefahren seit?

Hat sich doch nicht etwa die komplette Showman-group ins Exil zurückgezogen???????


----------



## bike_schrat (27. September 2007)

Wurscht schrieb:


> ...???
> Was'n hier los?
> 
> Der einst aktivste Fred seit Mai tot?? Gibt's doch net, daß ihr alle in dem verregneten Sommer NUR gefahren seit?



Bevor's zu schlimm wird, guckst Du am besten hier: www.zabotrails.de bzw. genauer hier: http://65133.homepagemodules.de/f2-Ausfahrten.html . Da gibts nach wie vor Radlrunden rund um Nbg. Trotz verregnetem Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2007)

mag denn morgen jemand fahren?

man muss auch keine angst vorm tempo haben. ich habe eine rippenprellung und muss somit langsamer durch die gegend düsen.


----------



## WürfelRadler (2. Oktober 2007)

Wo und wann wäre nicht uninteressant  

Ich bin eher in Richtung Fürth unterwegs.
Wenn dann morgen nachmittag,
aber das Wochenende würde mir besser passen.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Oktober 2007)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Wo und wann wäre nicht uninteressant



ich bin da flexibel.  
muss aber mal meine morgige verfassung abwarten, da ich doch wieder mehr schmerzen habe.


----------



## WürfelRadler (2. Oktober 2007)

Na dann werd mal wieder fit, ein bisschen Voltaren machts leichter. 
(Gibt`s auch in magenverträglicher Form)


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2008)

Zuerst,

mal an alle üblichen Verdächtigen ein gesundes neues Jahr und alles gute für 2008 (und für alle anderen natürlich auch)

Werd am kommenden Samstag mal wieder eine Runde in gemütlichem Tempo drehen. Entweder durch die Klamm (Scheune hat alledings noch zu) oder am Steinbrüchlein Richtung Schwarzachschlucht. Sollte jemand Lust verspüren mitzukommen dann entweder um 11:00 Uhr am TG oder eben am Steinbrüchlein. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## -Fish- (1. Januar 2008)

Hi 

darf auch ein "nicht Verdächtiger" mit? 
Bin sowieso in dieser Ecke unterwegs und in Gesellschaft machts doppelt soviel Spass.

Greetz 
Fish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2008)

showman schrieb:


> Zuerst,
> 
> mal an alle üblichen Verdächtigen ein gesundes neues Jahr und alles gute für 2008 (und für alle anderen natürlich auch)
> 
> ...



hey showie , willkommen im club der 40 er. schön das du  wieder mal fährst.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Januar 2008)

showman schrieb:


> Zuerst,
> 
> mal an alle üblichen Verdächtigen ein gesundes neues Jahr und alles gute für 2008 (und für alle anderen natürlich auch)
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle!!

Wie lange würde die Runde am Sonntag ca. gehen, hätte evtl. Zeit.

CIAO


----------



## Riddick (2. Januar 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> showman schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denke nicht, dass das 'ne  24h-Tour wird.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Januar 2008)

Riddick schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass das 'ne  24h-Tour wird.



Schon klar, aber trotz allem würde es mich interessieren, damit ich das mit meiner Frau abklären kann.

Fahr immerhin rund eine Stunde rein und wieder raus, das mach ich nicht für eine Stunde biken!!


----------



## showman (2. Januar 2008)

-Fish- schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> darf auch ein "nicht Verdächtiger" mit?
> Bin sowieso in dieser Ecke unterwegs und in Gesellschaft machts doppelt soviel Spass.
> ...



Ja klar, jeder darf mit. Die Dauer hängt von der Route ab. Wo möchtet ihr denn hin? Klamm mitohne Scheune weil zu oder lieber Schwarzachschlucht? Ganz so lang wirds net weil ich am Abend Besuch bekomm  und da muß ich fit sein  

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (2. Januar 2008)

showman schrieb:


> Ja klar, jeder darf mit. Die Dauer hängt von der Route ab. Wo möchtet ihr denn hin? Klamm mitohne Scheune weil zu oder lieber Schwarzachschlucht? Ganz so lang wirds net weil ich am Abend Besuch bekomm  und da muß ich fit sein
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ich red mal mit der Frau, meld mich morgen abend nochmal. Ich war bis jetzt weder da noch dort, mir also egal, wobei Steinbrüchle, wenn es das ist was ich meine, besser für mich zum anfahren ist.

Steinbrüchle = Münchner Str. raus auf der rechten Seite??


----------



## Beerchen (2. Januar 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Steinbrüchle = Münchner Str. raus auf der rechten Seite??


Richtig, genau das Steinbrüchlein ist gemeint 

Vielleicht komm ich auch.
Kann ich aber erst Freitag abend sicher sagen.


Gruß 
Martin


PS. @Showie - bring mal Dein Profil in Ordnung


----------



## speedy_j (2. Januar 2008)

showman schrieb:


> Ja klar, jeder darf mit. Die Dauer hängt von der Route ab. Wo möchtet ihr denn hin? Klamm mitohne Scheune weil zu oder lieber Schwarzachschlucht? Ganz so lang wirds net weil ich am Abend Besuch bekomm  und da muß ich fit sein
> 
> Gruß Showman



auch dir ein gesundes neues.
wie wäre es denn mit klamm, ohne scheune, aber mit schwarzachschlucht hinterher. hatten wir doch schon einmal. (die längste tour deines lebens)  

ich werd allerdings nicht am start sein, da ich wieder in die berge muss.


----------



## -Fish- (2. Januar 2008)

showman schrieb:


> Ja klar, jeder darf mit. Die Dauer hängt von der Route ab. Wo möchtet ihr denn hin? Klamm mitohne Scheune weil zu oder lieber Schwarzachschlucht? Ganz so lang wirds net weil ich am Abend Besuch bekomm  und da muß ich fit sein
> 
> Gruß Showman



Super, dann bin ich dabei. Egal wohin es geht, is alles schee...Ich richte mich da ganz nach dem Tourleiter   

Fish


----------



## Riddick (2. Januar 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Schon klar, aber trotz allem würde es mich interessieren, damit ich das mit meiner Frau abklären kann.
> 
> Fahr immerhin rund eine Stunde rein und wieder raus, das mach ich nicht für eine Stunde biken!!


Mir ging's eigentlich darum, dass _showi_ *Sams*tag fahren will, Du aber nach *Sonn*tag fragst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (3. Januar 2008)

Riddick schrieb:


> Mir ging's eigentlich darum, dass _showi_ *Sams*tag fahren will, Du aber nach *Sonn*tag fragst.



Verdammt, stimmt, das ändert alles.

Meld mich nochmal, wenn ich mehr weiß!!


----------



## biker-wug (4. Januar 2008)

Also, ich muss leider passen, klappt nicht.

Das nächste Mal!!


----------



## showman (4. Januar 2008)

Also dann sag ich mal morgen um 11 Uhr an Haupteingang vom Tiergarten.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (4. Januar 2008)

Beerchen schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht komm ich auch.
> Kann ich aber erst Freitag abend sicher sagen ...


Sorry, klappt bei mir leider nicht


----------



## -Fish- (5. Januar 2008)

Morgäääähn.....
Bleibt es dabei mit 11:00 Uhr oder kommt keiner?...-1° Grad Perfekt 

Fish


----------



## showman (5. Januar 2008)

Bin grad dabei mich fertig zu machen. Hoff es pißt net  

Gruß Showman


----------



## -Fish- (5. Januar 2008)

Hoffe ich auch. Bis denne.....


----------



## showman (5. Januar 2008)

So,

wieder Daheim, Bike entsifft, gebadet, die Bude gesaugt und eingekauft. Jetzt steht einem gemütlichen Abend nix mehr im Wege. Ach ja, die Tour war toll (trotz Regen) und die Scheune hatt ab heute wieder offen. Danke nochmal an Fish für den "Einstand" und die Riegel    

Gruß Showman


----------



## -Fish- (6. Januar 2008)

Bin ebenfalls heil von der Tour zurückgekommen. Bike brauch ich nicht zu putzen is ja ned schmutzich geworden.... 
 Die Tour hat trotz Schmuddelwetter sehr viel Spass gemacht. Danke an Showi für die nette Unterhaltung.  

Bis zur nächsten Tour...

Fish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. Januar 2008)

ah, der thread lebt wieder 


coffee


----------



## orchknurz (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wer hat lust auf ne kleine tour nächstes wochenende ?
TG - Moritzberg ca 30-60km je nach strecke lust und laune
start Sa. oder S0. um 10:00 ab Tiergarten
gruß flo


----------



## speedy_j (27. Januar 2008)

du lebst noch?

keine ahnung, ob ich nächstes wochenende kann. muss meinen kompletten antriebsstrang tauschen und erst mal schauen, wann die teile kommen. vielleicht kann ich aber auch noch fix meinen singlespeeder auf ne kleinere übersetzung umbauen.
samstag um 10uhr könnte noch klappen, sonntag geht erst später.


----------



## orchknurz (28. Januar 2008)

ja klar leb ich noch---musste aber ab mitte sept.-weihnachten ne pause einlegen  
dafür gehts jetzt aber wieder richtig los  
mir ist es egal ob sa. oder so.  
@speedy würde mich freun wenn du dein bike fit machst bis zum WE.

@all wie siehts aus?


----------



## Didi123 (16. Februar 2008)

Schade um den schönen Thread hier...


Also, falls noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat: 

Sonntag, 13.00 Uhr Tiergarten Haupteingang.
Tour siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4487491#post4487491

Hab's noch a weng entschärft, sind dann ca. 62-65 km und ca. 900-1050 Hm, je nach Lust und Laune...


----------



## Mr.hardtail (23. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts denn bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (Blacksurf, Coffee, Showi, Riddick, Beerchen) und allen anderen mal wieder mit ner gemeinsamen Tour aus? 

Bin zwar schon ewig nimmer zusammen mit euch gefahren, aber hätte mal wieder richtig Appetit auf Käskougn 

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (24. Juni 2008)

bin zwar keiner von den verdächtigen, aber falls du sonntag noch nix vor hast: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4850295#post4850295


----------



## showman (27. Juni 2008)

Hab leider Bereitschaft. Dacht auch grad dran mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2008)

showman schrieb:


> Hab leider Bereitschaft. Dacht auch grad dran mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen.
> 
> Gruß Showman



hey showman, bring mal wieder ne runde zusammen


----------



## -Fish- (28. Juni 2008)

Genau.....a Käskoung mit an Ladde des wärs. Dou bin ich a dabei.


Grüßle
Fish


----------



## blacksurf (28. Juni 2008)

ja genau
wir müssen nur noch einen Termin finden *g*


----------



## showman (30. Juni 2008)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ja genau
> wir müssen nur noch einen Termin finden *g*



Kommenden Sonntag???

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (1. Juli 2008)

Hi der Termin geht leider nicht, ich schreib dir ne pm!


----------



## showman (1. Juli 2008)

Hmmm blöd,

kann nur an diesem Sonntag 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (3. Juli 2008)

@showi: Fährst du diesen Sonntag, wenns trocken ist? Würde mich eventuell anschließen wenn was zam geht.


----------



## showman (4. Juli 2008)

Huhu,

also ich fahr am Sonntag auf jeden Fall in die Scheune bissl chillen . Muß ja das neue Gerät einfahren  Würde sagen so um 12 Uhr am Parkplatz Löwensaal weil ich erst Sonntag früh von Augsburg komme. Außer natürlich es pißt aus Kübeln. Geht was zamm???

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2008)

Hei Showie,

neues Gerät

G.


----------



## OldSchool (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Showi,

komme auch mit. Haben ja lange keine Tour mehr zusammen gemacht.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Mr.hardtail (5. Juli 2008)

Hey Showi,

also der Werner und ich würden morgen auch mitfahren. Käskougn wir kommen 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (5. Juli 2008)

Prima,

freu mich. Bis morgen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juli 2008)

ich werd wahrscheinlich auch aufschlagen.


----------



## OldSchool (5. Juli 2008)

@speedy, du fährst sicher auch mit dem bike rein, fahren wir zusammen?


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juli 2008)

können wir machen. 11:15 am bahnhof heroldsberg
wenn sich bei mir noch was anderes ergibt, dann geb ich bis 10:30 hier bescheid oder steh dann kurz am bahnhof und schick dich weiter.


----------



## OldSchool (6. Juli 2008)

Ok, machen wir so. Bis dann


----------



## showman (6. Juli 2008)

Nabend zusammen,

hats mich doch glatt auf der Heimfahrt voll angepißt. Naja egal. War auf jeden Fall mal wieder schön mit euch zu fahren. Schönen Abend noch und bis die Tage.

Gruß Showman

PS. @ Jörg Projekt o7 ist fertiggestellt. Hab leider noch kein Bild, kommt aber noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (7. Juli 2008)

Hab ich doch glatt ne Scheunentour verpasst!
Naja, wär für mich von ER  eh noch zu lang gewesen. Muss noch meine
kapitale Museklzerrung auskurieren.

Aber super Showi das du mal wieder was zsamgehn hast lassen.

Grüße Weichling 


showman schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hats mich doch glatt auf der Heimfahrt voll angepißt. Naja egal. War auf jeden Fall mal wieder schön mit euch zu fahren. Schönen Abend noch und bis die Tage.
> 
> ...


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit,

werd mich bemühen auch in Zukunft wieder was zammgehen zu lassen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## weichling (7. Juli 2008)

Sehr brav !



showman schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> werd mich bemühen auch in Zukunft wieder was zammgehen zu lassen.
> 
> Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (24. Juli 2008)

Würd mich freuen wenn was zam geht. 

Alle potenziellen Mitfahrer & Mitfahrerinen falls möglich kurz hier schreien. Danke  

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (24. Juli 2008)

ah ich schnuppere Käsekuchen. Hat da jemand gerufen
Ich bin natürlich dabei so ein Doping lass ich mir nicht entgehen!


----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2008)

leider bin ich an dem we etwas weiter südwestlich, schade.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (25. Juli 2008)

An dem Termin gehts bei mir leider net

Grüße Weichling


----------



## Mr.hardtail (25. Juli 2008)

@coffe+weichling: Keine Sorge, hab ja ausdrücklich geschrieben 1. Nürnberger Käskougn-Challenge 

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## showman (25. Juli 2008)

Klappt bei mir leider auch net. Bin auch weiter südlich 

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. Juli 2008)

showman schrieb:


> Klappt bei mir leider auch net. Bin auch weiter südlich



Sagt mal, ihr steckt doch nicht etwa alle unter einer Decke und plant irgendwas Krummes, oder?

@bläcky: Zwei Biker aus Hilpoltstein haben auch Interesse angemeldet. 

Grüße und schönen Samstag 

Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juli 2008)

@mr. hardtail
des mach mer auf alle fälle! Ich brauch wieder mehr Kondi *g*


----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. Juli 2008)

blacksurf schrieb:


> @mr. hardtail
> des mach mer auf alle fälle! Ich brauch wieder mehr Kondi *g*



Genau. Durchziehen heisst die Devise  Kann mal schauen ob ein Freund von mir Zeit hat, der auch CC-Bundesliga fährt. 

Viele Grüße 

M.


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juli 2008)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:


> Genau. Durchziehen heisst die Devise  Kann mal schauen ob ein Freund von mir Zeit hat, der auch CC-Bundesliga fährt.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> M.



aaaaaaaargs was habt ihr mit mir vor


----------



## Mr.hardtail (26. Juli 2008)

blacksurf schrieb:


> aaaaaaaargs was habt ihr mit mir vor



Keine Sorge, wir fahren wir fahren ganz normales CC-Tempo, sonst verpassen wir doch am Ende noch irgendeine Abzweigung  Ausserdem kennt er sich im Reichswald nicht aus, von daher haben wir Heimvorteil (Partisanentechnik).
Aber man lernt ja wirklich nie aus und vielleicht kann man sich noch was abschauen 

Lg

M.


----------



## blacksurf (26. Juli 2008)

ok ok die können ja schonmal vorfahren kurz über den Moritzberg reiten und dann Käsekuchen vorbestellen *lol*


----------



## showman (28. Juli 2008)

Mr.hardtail schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ihr steckt doch nicht etwa alle unter einer Decke und plant irgendwas Krummes, oder?



Nö, aber meine Süße und mich ziehts an die Cote d Azur (oder so ähnlich). Sozusagen zum einjährigen  Sonst wären ich/wir auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.hardtail (29. Juli 2008)

showman schrieb:


> Nö, aber meine Süße und mich ziehts an die Cote d Azur (oder so ähnlich). Sozusagen zum einjährigen  Sonst wären ich/wir auf jeden Fall dabei.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ach Showi, bei deinen Urlaubs-Trips könnte man echt neidisch werden  Wünsch euch zwei auf jeden Fall gute Tage dort. 

@bläcky: Bringe noch nen Bekannten zur Tour mit. 

Grüße 

M.


----------



## crossmäxer (29. Juli 2008)

hey matthias,
bin dabei, wie sieht es aus, kannst du oder der gredinger matthias mitnehmen, wenn nich muss ich eben bissl mit dem zug kutschieren lassen, aber auch kein ding...
achja: wer sich nicht abhetzten will hängt sich an mich dran, da ich im moment schwer mit asthma sämtlicher arten kämpfe, obwohl ich dieses jahr schon in münsingen u19 nicht schlecht gefahren bin...
greetz ben


----------



## Mr.hardtail (29. Juli 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> hey matthias,
> bin dabei, wie sieht es aus, kannst du oder der gredinger matthias mitnehmen, wenn nich muss ich eben bissl mit dem zug kutschieren lassen, aber auch kein ding...
> achja: wer sich nicht abhetzten will hängt sich an mich dran, da ich im moment schwer mit asthma sämtlicher arten kämpfe, obwohl ich dieses jahr schon in münsingen u19 nicht schlecht gefahren bin...
> greetz ben



Hey Benni,

freut mich, dass du mitfährst und das mit dem Tempo machen wir schon  Hab dem Flo auch geschrieben. Er wollt sichs auch mal überlegen... Würde dein Bike noch auf unseren Radträger bringen. Die Greding-Connection hat sich leider noch nicht gemeldet. 

Viele Grüße 

M. 

PS: Du hast PM


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juli 2008)

Ã¶Ã¶hm das kann ja heiter werden!
âOma" macht Ausfahrt mit Jungspunden
Wir treffen uns dann in der Scheune zeitversetzt *lol*â¦


----------



## showman (4. August 2008)

blacksurf schrieb:


> ööhm das kann ja heiter werden!
> Oma" macht Ausfahrt mit Jungspunden
> Wir treffen uns dann in der Scheune zeitversetzt *lol*



Komm, jammer net rum Oma. mußt halt mal aweng antreten  Wünsch euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. August 2008)

@bläcky: Hab gerade nen Anruf bekommen, dass es bei uns in der Familie einen Notfall gegeben hat. Muss deswegen morgen ins Süd-Klinikum 
Hab mich echt schon drauf gefreut, aber hoffe, dass es die Wochenenden drauf endlich mal klappt.

Viele Grüße 

M.


----------



## blacksurf (9. August 2008)

okâ¦schade, gut Besserung fÃ¼r denjenigen!
Werde dann wohl trotzdem eine kleine Runde drehen, aber wohl nicht ganz so bald.


----------



## showman (7. September 2008)

Wie wärs denn am Sonntag den 28.09. mit einer Showmanabschiedstour in die Scheune? Würd sagen so um 11 am Löwensaalparkplatz. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter macht mit und es pißt net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (7. September 2008)

Warum Abschiedstour?? Zieht es dich weg??
Oder meinst damit Saisonabschied??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (7. September 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Warum Abschiedstour?? Zieht es dich weg??
> Oder meinst damit Saisonabschied??



***KLICK***


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2008)

ist notiert 

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (10. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist die Tour auch fest eingeplant. Werd mal den Werner fragen, ob er auch mit kommt. 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## blacksurf (16. September 2008)

bin dabei, wenn nix familiäres dazwischen kommt!


----------



## Jenny999 (17. September 2008)

Wir sind auch dabei


----------



## dermaddin (17. September 2008)

Ich bin leider ausgerechnet an diesem Wochenende nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. September 2008)

muss auch absagen, kuchentanten geburtstag.
schade 

grüße coffee


----------



## biker-wug (23. September 2008)

Muß auch passen, hab an dem WE Nachtdienst, das geht sich auch nicht aus!! 

Wie wäre es ein WE später??

Gib mal bescheid Showi!!


----------



## -Fish- (23. September 2008)

hmmmm....ich wär trotzdem dabei.... 

Fish


----------



## showman (23. September 2008)

Kann leider auch nur an diesem Wochenende.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (24. September 2008)

dann zeihs durch, die anderen freuen sich drauf. vielleicht finden wir ja mal einen wiederholungs termin .

lg coffee


----------



## OldSchool (24. September 2008)

Hi Showi,

komme auch.


----------



## blacksurf (25. September 2008)

Hi, bin dabei aber ohne Anhang. Fahren wir die klassische Scheunentour oder was 
heftigeres, wegen der Wahl der Geräte


----------



## showman (26. September 2008)

Huhu,

ich würd sagen die klassische Scheunentour mit den Trails am TG halt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OldSchool (26. September 2008)

Yep


----------



## showman (27. September 2008)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Hi, bin dabei aber ohne Anhang. Fahren wir die klassische Scheunentour oder was
> heftigeres, wegen der Wahl der Geräte



Ich komm evtl mit Anhang. Sollte das so sein müßmer aber wirklich gemütlich fahren sonst wird des nix aber der Weg ist ja das Ziel 

Bis morgen

Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (27. September 2008)

alles klar! Freu mich auf morgen


----------



## weichling (27. September 2008)

ich komme auch!

Weichling


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. September 2008)

bin auch am start. mal wieder


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2008)

sollte ich morgen früh noch meine schaltzüge rein gezogen bekommen, dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## weichling (27. September 2008)

showi,

ruf mal in der Scheune an. Die sollen extra viel Kaskoung machen.


----------



## blacksurf (27. September 2008)

*g*
ja genau 
PS: da muss ich ja glatt meine Cam mitnehmen


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. September 2008)

so wie es aussieht sind wir ja morgen mindestens 10 mann.
hoffentlich reicht der kuchen dann.


----------



## weichling (29. September 2008)

Gibt es die Bilder irgenwann zu sehen Blacksurf ?

@showman: Überlebt ?

Grüße

Weichling


----------



## Mr.hardtail (29. September 2008)

Hallo ihr,

die wenigen unverwackelten Bilder von meiner Seite kann man HIER anschauen. Vielleicht siehts bei unserer blacky mit der Fotoausbeute besser aus 

Fand die Tour richtig nett.

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (29. September 2008)

Huhu,

habens überlebt. War bestimmt nicht das letzte mal das wir das Frankenland besucht haben  Jetzt ist eh erst mal Winterschlaf angesagt und dann sehen wir weiter 

Gruß Showi & Shanti


----------



## blacksurf (29. September 2008)

Hi ihr, hab leider auch etliche unscharfe Fotos und kam noch nicht dazu die Fotos einzustellen, war heute familiÃ¤r eingespanntâ¦noch etwas Geduld bitteâ¦


----------



## weichling (30. September 2008)

Naja, das lass ich gelten. Nur keinen Stress.
Weichling


blacksurf schrieb:


> Hi ihr, hab leider auch etliche unscharfe Fotos und kam noch nicht dazu die Fotos einzustellen, war heute familiär eingespanntnoch etwas Geduld bitte


----------



## blacksurf (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen again,
hier gibt es ein paar versprochene Fotos, auf meinen Galeriefunktion kann ich leider momentan nicht zugreifen. 




 
Der Bordcomputer wurde wie immer genauestens am Showimobil auf Ziel programmiert.


 

 

 




 

Wie in alten Zeiten, hatten wir mal wieder die Wiese der Scheune belagert.




und geschmeckt hat es scheinbar auch wie immer


----------

